# Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom



## easyt65

*'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
- LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com

SUMMARY:
Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.

Many people have gone nuts over this.
The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.

*SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*

Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class. 

She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office. 

He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey. 

I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly. 

She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience. 

I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.

I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her. 

As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'. 

Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable. 

...but that's just me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.


----------



## easyt65

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.


I would not go against that decision, either. I can understand and could agree with that.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.


Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

There is one more thing I would change.  I would go back to the original system of the police department responds from their headquarters while the police officer stationed at the school calls in and asks for backup.  Then the student is taken to jail until they are transferred to a juvenile detention center.  The fact that this officer had to respond by himself is unacceptable.  There should be at least two officers on any scene in order that each have someone backing them up.  He was alone.  The situation was out of control. 

Proper procedure would be call for back up and wait for them to arrive.  Arrest the girl and charge her with resisting arrest, attacking a police officer, whatever the charges may be and make sure she has a record.  Let the parents pay for a lawyer, the court fees, damages done to the classroom furniture, etc.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
Click to expand...


I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.  

I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).


----------



## Delta4Embassy

And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Here we go again. lowering the bar from being a threat to having an attitude as a reason police can and should strike you.

There's nothing she couldve said to deserve that.  unless she had a picture of him taking it up the ass and showed the class.  But that would be out of anger, which this cop showed.

Maybe his parents didnt teach him better than to choke, push down and throw kids?


----------



## ClosedCaption

easyt65 said:


> He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS).



Whoever watches the video will see that this statement above is bullshit unless getting choked is considered fighting


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?



I agree with you.  It was totally unacceptable and a clear sign of the state of our nation. When our young people witness our politicians lie through their teeth and get away with cold blooded murder (as in the case of Hillary Clinton) and then *continue on a campaign to become president of the United States?!  Without any public outrage? * 

 They believe they can get away with anything too.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jeremiah said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.  It was totally unacceptable and a clear sign of the state of our nation. When our young people witness our politicians lie through their teeth and get away with cold blooded murder (as in the case of Hillary Clinton) and then *continue on a campaign to become president of the United States?!  Without any public outrage? *
> 
> They believe they can get away with anything too.
Click to expand...



Are you referring to the trained officer or the teen?


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.


That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......


----------



## easyt65

ClosedCaption said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever watches the video will see that this statement above is bullshit unless getting choked is considered fighting
Click to expand...


CC, are you saying she did NOT refuse to stand up and did NOT disobey the policeman's orders to do so?


----------



## blastoff

I would never act in such a manner towards any teacher, policeman, or other person of authority simply because when my father found out I would be in very very deep doo-doo.


----------



## JakeStarkey

She was arrested for disobeying the lawful instructions of the teacher and the officer.  She was girl handed because she resisted arrest.

The officer acted appropriately in the situation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.



If it had been my classroom I would have contacted the officer and spoke to him outside of the classroom.  I would have had him stand at the classroom door as I escorted the students out of the classroom leaving behind the student and the officer  - waiting for backup to arrive.  I would have left her in that chair until back up arrived and without any students in the classroom?  There would be no video of the arrest. 

The school teacher can be called as a witness in court.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I see the resident bleeding hearts are once again siding with a belligerent teen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jeremiah said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it had been my classroom I would have contacted the officer and spoke to him outside of the classroom.  I would have had him stand at the classroom door as I escorted the students out of the classroom leaving the student and the officer waiting for backup to arrive.  I would have left her in that chair until back up arrived and without any students in the classroom?  There would be no video of the arrest.
> 
> The school teacher can be called as a witness in court.
Click to expand...

That makes sense; however, it is the officer's call.


----------



## Sunni Man

7 years of the Obama administration's racial division and disrespect of law enforcement officers.

Has created a generation of young feral black's who feel they are exempt from having to obey the police or the law.   .......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
Click to expand...


To the best of my knowledge it is unheard of for one officer to answer a call for help. Why should it be any different at a school?  

Sunni man, the girl was looking for an audience.  She knew people in the classroom had camera phones.  The first thing they should have done would be to remove all the students from that room (therein taking out the camera phones).  Leave her there with the officer - sitting calmly - waiting for the back up to arrive!  I've seen video footage of 6 officers needed to move a prisoner from one cell to another!  It depends on the situation.  One on one does not always work in a case of someone resisting arrest.   I've seen students bigger than their teachers, Sunni Man.  Let's not get hung up on her age.  She obviously knew what she was doing.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.



You're half right.  The former half.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?



Physical violence will always be more of a problem than saying stuff


----------



## ClosedCaption

easyt65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever watches the video will see that this statement above is bullshit unless getting choked is considered fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CC, are you saying she did NOT refuse to stand up and did NOT disobey the policeman's orders to do so?
Click to expand...


She might've but the video was too short.

Are you saying that throwing a teen to the ground and tossing them is the proper response for a girl who poses no threat?

Is there any circumstances where a cop would be wrong in beating someone?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Lets say your fourteen year old daughter defied you , disrespected you and or cursed you and you reacted by  grabbing her and heaving her bodily to the floor.  Lets say the teen had her cell phone video on and there was a video of you doing the exact same thing that Officer Steroid Abuse did on camera.  Guess what you will be charged with child abuse and endangerment and any other children who lived with you would be removed until it was deemed safe by a Judge for them to return...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
Click to expand...

Arrest her for what numb nuts ..


----------



## ClosedCaption

Wow, she resisted arrest?  Its another case of someone being under arrest AFTER the cop slams them all over.  

When asked why its like "Uhhh, Resisting Arrest".  What arrest?


----------



## longknife

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.



He did absolutely nothing but his duty!!!


----------



## longknife

*Police Brutally Drags Student*






Look close and you will see that she was kicking and kneeing him, turning the desk over herself. He then did what he was supposed, turned her over to handcuff her to remove her per school policy.



Yet another case of media pandering to the #BlackLivesMatter thugs.



Read story @ Twitter Lynch Mob Rages Over Latest "Racist Police Brutality" Video, But Facts Tell Another Story | John Hawkins' Right Wing News



And, of course, the Lefties demand this: FBI investigation sought in S.C. school incident caught on video @ FBI called in over S.C. school incident caught on video


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I actually worked providing Clinical services in a school system program that required the staff to, if necessary, physically restrain students.  To enter that program the parents had to sign a document acknowledging that they knew we would physically restrain students  who were endangering themselves or others or were destroying property.

This program was small and expensive because a ratio of five students per teacher was the maximum ratio and each classroom required an aide.  There was also clinical services Psychological and Psychiatric services ... This program was only for the most disruptive and violence prone students in a large city.

We were trained on physical restrain methods at a local university and taught holds and take downs we could use.  We were told if you use only the methods we taught you we will stand by you in any trouble.  They said if you do something we did not teach you and someone is hurt you are on your own.

None of what that guy did would have been seen as falling within what I was taught .  It was emphasized that getting physical is the absolute last thing to do and only to prevent a child hurting himself or another person or destroying property.  That kid was just sitting there passively uncooperative.  If a video had surfaced of me doing what that officer did I would have been fired immediately and since the school system has its own Police they may have arrested me  for child endangerment or abuse.


----------



## Preacher

He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Another thing that needs to be looked at is possible steroid abuse by this Officer.  I think there is probable cause from his physical profile to his occupational profile to his over the top aggression to suspect juicing with 'roids.  A test of his hair can show steroid abuse for 90 days previous....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.




*It sure is just you.  Perhaps you should dig a little deeper before opining.  Here is an interview with the kid who shot the video.  The girl's offense was having her cell phone out.*

Feds Open Civil Rights Investigation Into Spring Valley Incident


----------



## Old Yeller

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arrest her for what numb nuts ..
Click to expand...



hello?  hello?  jew rang?


----------



## ClosedCaption

longknife said:


> Look close and you will see that she was kicking and kneeing him, turning the desk over herself. He then did what he was supposed, turned her over to handcuff her to remove her per school policy.



So he grabbed her around the neck first because he knew she was going to...react to being chocked so he slams her to prevent anything from happening and then threw her for good measure.

Its interesting that you see a kick and a knee thrown by someone sitting down with a desk over their knees.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

longknife said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did absolutely nothing but his duty!!!
Click to expand...


*Another low-information idiot chimes in.  *


----------



## tigerred59

*The officer was wrong, he's gonna get punished and lose his job, yada yada yada....but I get so sick and tired of these effin kids who's fuckin mamies allow this type of fuckin behavior. She should have gotten her black ass up and left the fuckin class room when an adult told her to do so...now this stupid black bitch is all over the web looking like a the animal she was, looking stupid. I can see her sorry ass mammie now on TV crying about her fuckin daughter when her daughter should have obeyed the first adult that told her to leave. Another bad ass black mf getting a check from tax payers for being bad.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

ClosedCaption said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physical violence will always be more of a problem than saying stuff
Click to expand...

The student learned that when she physically resisted the lawful action of the officer.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ClosedCaption said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever watches the video will see that this statement above is bullshit unless getting choked is considered fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CC, are you saying she did NOT refuse to stand up and did NOT disobey the policeman's orders to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might've but the video was too short.  Are you saying that throwing a teen to the ground and tossing them is the proper response for a girl who poses no threat?  Is there any circumstances where a cop would be wrong in beating someone?
Click to expand...

  Don't let anyone for NTPP or CC's attempt to escalate this simple childish rebellion against authority.

She had no legal right to refuse, none.  He asked her to move.  She refused.  He placed his hand on her shoulder, and she resisted.  He took lawful action as she escalated the incident by grabbing onto the desk to impede his movements.

The officer will be commended.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

longknife said:


> *Police Brutally Drags Student*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look close and you will see that she was kicking and kneeing him, turning the desk over herself. He then did what he was supposed, turned her over to handcuff her to remove her per school policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another case of media pandering to the #BlackLivesMatter thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read story @ Twitter Lynch Mob Rages Over Latest "Racist Police Brutality" Video, But Facts Tell Another Story | John Hawkins' Right Wing News
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the Lefties demand this: FBI investigation sought in S.C. school incident caught on video @ FBI called in over S.C. school incident caught on video



*You're full of it.  In that 1 second of video she doesn't have time to kick or knee him. *


----------



## easyt65

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *It sure is just you.  Perhaps you should dig a little deeper before opining.  Here is an interview with the kid who shot the video.  The girl's offense was having her cell phone out.*
> 
> Feds Open Civil Rights Investigation Into Spring Valley Incident





Sorry, Having her cell phone out did not force the teacher to call for the uniformed officer - her refusal to obey the teacher, her disrespect, her disruption of the class, & her refusal to leave the class did.

Sorry, having her cell phone out is not what forced the police officer to have to remove her bodily from her seat - her disrespect, refusal to obey the order of a policeman, & resisting arrest did.

Sorry, but having her cell phone out is not why she was arrested.

That poor, sweet, innocent child who did absolutely NOTHING wrong...


----------



## ClosedCaption

JakeStarkey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physical violence will always be more of a problem than saying stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The student learned that when she physically resisted the lawful action of the officer.
Click to expand...


She didnt physically resist anything.  He's the first person to initiate contact with the choke hold.


----------



## Hancock

No one is outraged about this. This bitch isn't at daycare she's at school. There are rules to follow and consequences if you can't. Passively uncooperative? What a pussy way to say you support her actions. It's only the uncooperative part that matters though. It escalated to the point she was told to leave the class and she refused. Then the cop shows up and she still chooses to be a ****. Na, she got what she asked for.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.


----------



## ClosedCaption

JakeStarkey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever watches the video will see that this statement above is bullshit unless getting choked is considered fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CC, are you saying she did NOT refuse to stand up and did NOT disobey the policeman's orders to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might've but the video was too short.  Are you saying that throwing a teen to the ground and tossing them is the proper response for a girl who poses no threat?  Is there any circumstances where a cop would be wrong in beating someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't let anyone for NTPP or CC's attempt to escalate this simple childish rebellion against authority.
> 
> She had no legal right to refuse, none.  He asked her to move.  She refused.  He placed his hand on her shoulder, and she resisted.  He took lawful action as she escalated the incident by grabbing onto the desk to impede his movements.
> 
> The officer will be commended.
Click to expand...


The officer has already been fired...Whooops.

So again, Is there any circumstances where a cop would be wrong in beating someone?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

JakeStarkey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever watches the video will see that this statement above is bullshit unless getting choked is considered fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CC, are you saying she did NOT refuse to stand up and did NOT disobey the policeman's orders to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might've but the video was too short.  Are you saying that throwing a teen to the ground and tossing them is the proper response for a girl who poses no threat?  Is there any circumstances where a cop would be wrong in beating someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't let anyone for NTPP or CC's attempt to escalate this simple childish rebellion against authority.
> 
> She had no legal right to refuse, none.  He asked her to move.  She refused.  He placed his hand on her shoulder, and she resisted.  He took lawful action as she escalated the incident by grabbing onto the desk to impede his movements.
> 
> The officer will be commended.
Click to expand...



*No he won't.  Watch the 11 minute interview of the kid who shot the video, and learn.*

*Student Who Videotaped Incident Speaks Out*
Student Who Videotaped Incident Speaks Out


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Many of the same people supporting the abuse of a minor child by a fully grown man are the same ones who sided with Cliven Bundy and his defiance of authority.  Its really a striking thing to ponder...they are against big Government except when a Big Police assaults a hapless albeit uncooperative student.*..


----------



## JakeStarkey

ClosedCaption said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physical violence will always be more of a problem than saying stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The student learned that when she physically resisted the lawful action of the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didnt physically resist anything.  He's the first person to initiate contact with the choke hold.
Click to expand...

The videos clearly show that you are lying.  Nothing on the net about the officer being fired.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ClosedCaption said:


> The officer has already been fired...Whooops.
> 
> So again, Is there any circumstances where a cop would be wrong in beating someone?


I hope he is


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

JakeStarkey said:


> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.



*The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.

I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Many of the same people supporting the abuse of a minor child by a fully grown man are the same ones who sided with Cliven Bundy and his defiance of authority.  Its really a striking thing to ponder...they are against big Government except when a Big Police assaults a hapless albeit uncooperative student.*..


No, they are not.


----------



## JakeStarkey

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
Click to expand...

NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

JakeStarkey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physical violence will always be more of a problem than saying stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The student learned that when she physically resisted the lawful action of the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didnt physically resist anything.  He's the first person to initiate contact with the choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The videos clearly show that you are lying.  Nothing on the net about the officer being fired.
Click to expand...


Yeah, just keep saying that and hope it sticks


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.


No she did not ...those would be felonies...the only one on that video committing felonies was the likely steroid using "strength coach". 
I assure you that if you did to your own teen daughter what he did you would be arrested . and she resisted arrest for what offense ? can you explain to me what she would have been arrested for ?
This dude is going to go down hard and he should.  He asaulted a 14 year old gilr under color of law...whatever she did he did much worse...,


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
Click to expand...

His "lawful order" WTF ?  if your daughter resists your lawful order can you assault her ...?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
Click to expand...

what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

This dude says she was arrested but she is not arrested nor facing any charges


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........
Click to expand...


Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.
Click to expand...


Maybe she was being disrespectful by not throwing herself to the ground out of courtesy


----------



## jillian

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?



his actions made her behavior issues fail because yes, she was a backtalking little crud... but she didn't threaten him physically. he had no business throwing her out of the chair.


----------



## jillian

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.
Click to expand...


her color does not justify the response.

but maybe this is why we point out that the right is a bunch of bigots.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tyrone, she would not comply with his orders and then resisted physically.  Yeah, you are right.  They are felonies.  A parent does not have the lawful authority of an officer.

The officer has not been fired, merely placed on alternative duty.  He is not going to lose his job, be suspended, be reprimanded, or anything else.

She can be charged by the City Attorney if he so desires.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His "lawful order" WTF ?  if your daughter resists your lawful order can you assault her ...?
Click to expand...


My son resisted my "lawful order" when he was younger and got his ass busted.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.



Definitely the steroid using Police needs to get clean and learn self control...


----------



## Meathead

How long before that teenage skank is pregnant and on welfare? I'm guessing 2 years.


----------



## rdean

The video is horrendous.  Worse, right wingers believe the police should have total control of all Americans.  Except for white Americans of course.  Remember Bundy and how right wingers went, armed and in droves to protect his right to steal from other Americans?  How the police handled him and his "helpers" with kid gloves?  But if you are black or Hispanic and a police officer tells you to jump, the only question is "how high" and if you refuse, anything they do to you, you deserve.  Such a double standard.


----------



## Conservative65

jillian said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her color does not justify the response.
> 
> but maybe this is why we point out that the right is a bunch of bigots.
Click to expand...


Does his color justify her attitude and unwillingness to do what she was asked to do?

Looks like the black girl doesn't like white people.


----------



## rdean

Meathead said:


> How long before that teenage skank is pregnant and on welfare? I'm guessing 2 years.


Why bring up Bristol Palin?


----------



## Conservative65

Meathead said:


> How long before that teenage skank is pregnant and on welfare? I'm guessing 2 years.



While she may not be receiving it directly, her family may already be receiving it on her behalf.


----------



## JakeStarkey

jillian said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his actions made her behavior issues fail because yes, she was a backtalking little crud... but she didn't threaten him physically. he had no business throwing her out of the chair.
Click to expand...

Jil,you as an attorney know better. He placed his hand on her shoulder to make her comply, and she shrugged it off and grasped the desk.  That is resisting arrest.


----------



## rdean

Conservative65 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> 
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her color does not justify the response.
> 
> but maybe this is why we point out that the right is a bunch of bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does his color justify her attitude and unwillingness to do what she was asked to do?
> 
> Looks like the black girl doesn't like white people.
Click to expand...

Or white police don't like black people.  You don't really think he would treat a white girl that way?  And if you think white girls don't act like that, think again.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Tyrone, she would not comply with his orders and then resisted physically.  Yeah, you are right.  They are felonies.  A parent does not have the lawful authority of an officer.
> 
> The officer has not been fired, merely placed on alternative duty.  He is not going to lose his job, be suspended, be reprimanded, or anything else.
> 
> She can be charged by the City Attorney if he so desires.


Sure any time now the City Attorney is going to bring charges particularly if he wants to be fired also...

*
She is not charged and is not awaiting an investigation on her behavior. * You know who the Feds are Investigating correct...you do know they are investigating the perpetrator of the assault on a child Right...

Here is an eye witness:
Student Who Videotaped Incident Speaks Out
*"I've never seen anything so nasty looking, so sick to the point that you know, other students are turning away, don't know what to do, and are just scared for their lives," Robinson said. "That's supposed to be somebody that's going to protect us. Not somebody that we need to be scare off, or afraid."*

"That was wrong. There was no justifiable reason for why he did that to that girl."

Fields is on administrative leave, and is currently not working in any capacity for the department.


----------



## Meathead

rdean said:


> The video is horrendous.  Worse, right wingers believe the police should have total control of all Americans.  Except for white Americans of course.  Remember Bundy and how right wingers went, armed and in droves to protect his right to steal from other Americans?  How the police handled him and his "helpers" with kid gloves?  But if you are black or Hispanic and a police officer tells you to jump, the only question is "how high" and if you refuse, anything they do to you, you deserve.  Such a double standard.


What did he steal, land that was appropriated by the federal government? No, he didn't. It's like charging people with theft when their dogs piss in a federal park.


----------



## rdean

JakeStarkey said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his actions made her behavior issues fail because yes, she was a backtalking little crud... but she didn't threaten him physically. he had no business throwing her out of the chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jil,you as an attorney know better. He placed his hand on her shoulder to make her comply, and she shrugged it off and grasped the desk.  That is resisting arrest.
Click to expand...

Arrest for what?


----------



## Conservative65

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before that teenage skank is pregnant and on welfare? I'm guessing 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Why bring up Bristol Palin?
Click to expand...


Are you claiming Bristol was on welfare?  I'll need proof.


----------



## jillian

JakeStarkey said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his actions made her behavior issues fail because yes, she was a backtalking little crud... but she didn't threaten him physically. he had no business throwing her out of the chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jil,you as an attorney know better. He placed his hand on her shoulder to make her comply, and she shrugged it off and grasped the desk.  That is resisting arrest.
Click to expand...


i don't do criminal work.

he put his hand around her throat and dragged the chair down.

i'm not defending her. but his actions diminished hers. i think i have a firm basis for that opinion.


----------



## Meathead

rdean said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
> 
> 
> 
> what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her color does not justify the response.
> 
> but maybe this is why we point out that the right is a bunch of bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does his color justify her attitude and unwillingness to do what she was asked to do?
> 
> Looks like the black girl doesn't like white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or white police don't like black people.  You don't really think he would treat a white girl that way?  And if you think white girls don't act like that, think again.
Click to expand...

You need to ask yourself if white girls act like that. If they did, they should be treated in exactly the same way.


----------



## rdean

Meathead said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video is horrendous.  Worse, right wingers believe the police should have total control of all Americans.  Except for white Americans of course.  Remember Bundy and how right wingers went, armed and in droves to protect his right to steal from other Americans?  How the police handled him and his "helpers" with kid gloves?  But if you are black or Hispanic and a police officer tells you to jump, the only question is "how high" and if you refuse, anything they do to you, you deserve.  Such a double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> What did he steal, land that was appropriated by the federal government? No, he didn't. It's like charging people with theft when their dogs piss in a federal park.
Click to expand...

It wasn't his land.  Everyone else paid.  If it had been a black guy, you would have said kill him.  You know that's true.


----------



## Conservative65

rdean said:


> The video is horrendous.  Worse, right wingers believe the police should have total control of all Americans.  Except for white Americans of course.  Remember Bundy and how right wingers went, armed and in droves to protect his right to steal from other Americans?  How the police handled him and his "helpers" with kid gloves?  But if you are black or Hispanic and a police officer tells you to jump, the only question is "how high" and if you refuse, anything they do to you, you deserve.  Such a double standard.



Her refusal to do what she was asked to do is horrendous.  

The double standard is that if it's a black, all hell breaks loose.  If it had been a white football player, people like you would have said nothing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

jillian said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his actions made her behavior issues fail because yes, she was a backtalking little crud... but she didn't threaten him physically. he had no business throwing her out of the chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jil,you as an attorney know better. He placed his hand on her shoulder to make her comply, and she shrugged it off and grasped the desk.  That is resisting arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't do criminal work.
> 
> he put his hand around her throat and dragged the chair down.
> 
> i'm not defending her. but his actions diminished his. i think i have a firm basis for that opinion.
Click to expand...

The videos clearly show that you don't.

She was given an order by a police offer and failed to comply.

He stepped up and placed his hand on her shoulder.

She tried to shrug if off and grasped the desk.

He acted with the least necessary force to make her comply.


----------



## jillian

Conservative65 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before that teenage skank is pregnant and on welfare? I'm guessing 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Why bring up Bristol Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming Bristol was on welfare?  I'll need proof.
Click to expand...


i think he's referring to Bristol,  the pregnant teenage skank.

as usual, thanks for the rightwingnut loser misogyny. (because we all know that no man was involved in the sex act and the pregnancy was the result of abiogenesis).

loons.


----------



## Conservative65

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video is horrendous.  Worse, right wingers believe the police should have total control of all Americans.  Except for white Americans of course.  Remember Bundy and how right wingers went, armed and in droves to protect his right to steal from other Americans?  How the police handled him and his "helpers" with kid gloves?  But if you are black or Hispanic and a police officer tells you to jump, the only question is "how high" and if you refuse, anything they do to you, you deserve.  Such a double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> What did he steal, land that was appropriated by the federal government? No, he didn't. It's like charging people with theft when their dogs piss in a federal park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't his land.  Everyone else paid.  If it had been a black guy, you would have said kill him.  You know that's true.
Click to expand...


When you can prove that boy, it will be true.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his actions made her behavior issues fail because yes, she was a backtalking little crud... but she didn't threaten him physically. he had no business throwing her out of the chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jil,you as an attorney know better. He placed his hand on her shoulder to make her comply, and she shrugged it off and grasped the desk.  That is resisting arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't do criminal work.
> 
> he put his hand around her throat and dragged the chair down.
> 
> i'm not defending her. but his actions diminished his. i think i have a firm basis for that opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The videos clearly show that you don't.
> 
> She was given an order by a police offer and failed to comply.
> 
> He stepped up and placed his hand on her shoulder.
> 
> She tried to shrug if off and grasped the desk.
> 
> He acted with the least necessary force to make her comply.
Click to expand...

rdean, this incident is not racial, only a child acting badly.


----------



## Conservative65

jillian said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before that teenage skank is pregnant and on welfare? I'm guessing 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Why bring up Bristol Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming Bristol was on welfare?  I'll need proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think he's referring to Bristol,  the pregnant teenage skank.
> 
> as usual, thanks for the rightwingnut loser misogyny. (because we all know that no man was involved in the sex act and the pregnancy was the result of abiogenesis).
> 
> loons.
Click to expand...


He should refer to the over 70% black skanks that continue to have bastards.


----------



## rdean

Meathead said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was the arrest for ...or better the alleged arrest because guess what...*she faces no charges..*.this guy needs to be charged to the max..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the black with an attitude should do what is asked when asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her color does not justify the response.
> 
> but maybe this is why we point out that the right is a bunch of bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does his color justify her attitude and unwillingness to do what she was asked to do?
> 
> Looks like the black girl doesn't like white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or white police don't like black people.  You don't really think he would treat a white girl that way?  And if you think white girls don't act like that, think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to ask yourself if white girls act like that. If they did, they should be treated in exactly the same way.
Click to expand...


Exactly the same way?  Go look at Youtube, there are lots more.


----------



## JakeStarkey

US| Tue Oct 27, 2015 1:30pm EDT
Related: U.S.
*FBI launches probe of violent arrest of black South Carolina student*

*white girl arrested by police - Google Search*

The child will be charged with felonies when this is over.


----------



## PredFan

The facts are beginning to come out and it looks like the racists and cop haters here are going to be proven wrong yet again. 

Life is good.


----------



## rdean

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his actions made her behavior issues fail because yes, she was a backtalking little crud... but she didn't threaten him physically. he had no business throwing her out of the chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jil,you as an attorney know better. He placed his hand on her shoulder to make her comply, and she shrugged it off and grasped the desk.  That is resisting arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't do criminal work.
> 
> he put his hand around her throat and dragged the chair down.
> 
> i'm not defending her. but his actions diminished his. i think i have a firm basis for that opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The videos clearly show that you don't.
> 
> She was given an order by a police offer and failed to comply.
> 
> He stepped up and placed his hand on her shoulder.
> 
> She tried to shrug if off and grasped the desk.
> 
> He acted with the least necessary force to make her comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rdean, this incident is not racial, only a child acting badly.
Click to expand...

Yea, check out post 84.  Look how that officer treats that women.  With dignity and respect until she wasn't having it any more.  That kid didn't act anywhere near how this lady acted.  And there are lots more on Youtube.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Whatever happened before the incident, *criminology expert David Klinger *finds it hard to justify the deputy's actions.

"It literally makes no sense, as I'm looking at it, why he would escalate to that point -- [to] pick her up, pick up the chair she's in, the desk she's in, and toss her," said Klinger, a criminology *professor at the University of Missouri-St. Louis.

"There may be some logical explanation, but I can't see it."

Outrage grows after Spring Valley High School officer tosses student - CNN.com

the video  on this link gives the cleanest view I have seen they did something so it shows much clearer than previous ones I have seen..*


----------



## Meathead

rdean said:


> It wasn't his land.  Everyone else paid.  If it had been a black guy, you would have said kill him.  You know that's true.


You have taken leave of your senses. Cows, unlike goats, do not destroy land. They in fact enhance it with their shit, which is more than I can say you do here.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> The facts are beginning to come out and it looks like the racists and cop haters here are going to be proven wrong yet again.
> 
> Life is good.


what facts are those ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cliven Bundy disobeyed Lawful orders emitted by lawful courts after 20 years of litigation ...


----------



## rdean

PredFan said:


> The facts are beginning to come out and it looks like the racists and cop haters here are going to be proven wrong yet again.
> 
> Life is good.


Wrong about what?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Julia Carmel*‏@*JuliaCarmel__*
When a cop can be as violent as the #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* video in front of classroom audience, I fear what he'd do w/ nobody watching.


----------



## Dan Daly

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
Click to expand...


If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.


----------



## Meathead

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Whatever happened before the incident, *criminology expert David Klinger *finds it hard to justify the deputy's actions.
> 
> "It literally makes no sense, as I'm looking at it, why he would escalate to that point -- [to] pick her up, pick up the chair she's in, the desk she's in, and toss her," said Klinger, a criminology *professor at the University of Missouri-St. Louis.
> 
> "There may be some logical explanation, but I can't see it."
> 
> Outrage grows after Spring Valley High School officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> the video  on this link gives the cleanest view I have seen they did something so it shows much clearer than previous ones I have seen..*


You'd would think the left's ability to be 'outraged' would be exhausted by now. While I realize self-righteousness is a powerful force, the emotion which 'outraged' suggests falls flat in excess.


----------



## Dan Daly

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arrest her for what numb nuts ..
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

Dan Daly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
Click to expand...


What should he have done?  Multiple requests produced no results.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Meathead said:


> You'd would think the left's ability to be 'outraged' would be exhausted by now. While I realize self-righteousness is a powerful force, the emotion which 'outraged' suggests falls flat in excess.


You describe your own manufactured outrage here, mh, on other topics that fit within your political wheel house.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> The child will be charged with felonies when this is over.


Good luck to you you will need it


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child will be charged with felonies when this is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you you will need it
Click to expand...

  Not at all.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

She was totally out of control while sitting quietly at her desk ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child will be charged with felonies when this is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you you will need it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
Click to expand...

Time will tell and then I'll tell you..K


----------



## Dan Daly

Conservative65 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should he have done?  Multiple requests produced no results.
Click to expand...


Well, one's best weapon, whether they are a police officer or not, is their brains (I can see why that might make some feel unarmed).  If he couldn't outsmart her verbally into doing what he wanted, rather than what she wanted, then a simple little thumb lock would have no doubt persuaded her to do so.  Or how about what used to work on the majority of us older folk...how many of us resisted when a teacher or adult grabbed us by the ear lobe?  It's not rocket surgery....though sadly it seems to be with way too many cops these days.  Either he wasn't trained well or he just could't seem to recall his training when under the massive stress of resistance from a teenybopper.


----------



## Meathead

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cliven Bundy disobeyed Lawful orders emitted by lawful courts after 20 years of litigation ...





JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd would think the left's ability to be 'outraged' would be exhausted by now. While I realize self-righteousness is a powerful force, the emotion which 'outraged' suggests falls flat in excess.
> 
> 
> 
> You describe your own manufactured outrage here, mh, on other topics that fit within your political wheel house.
Click to expand...

What outrage Jake.? Self-righteous Idiots do get on my nerves as you know, but where have I expressed outrage. I am certainly not a black-lives-matter kind of guy and I don't think calling a skank a skank is outrage,


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The cops did not grab and manhandle this crazy fool

‘I’d rather hang’: Washington gun nut faces 30 days in jail after rejecting $50 ticket for courthouse stunt

A Washington state man was convicted Monday o*f failure to comply with police orders* during an armed protest earlier this year outside a federal courthouse.

Anthony Bosworth, a member of the III Percent militia group and an unsuccessful candidate for Yakima County sheriff, carried an AK-47 and 9mm handgun Feb. 25 onto the grounds of a federal courthouse in Spokane to protest gun restrictions, reported _The Spokesman-Review_.

His wife recorded video as police questioned Bosworth, who refers to himself as “The Patriot” on his Facebook page, and asked him to leave.

Bosworth *was arrested after he refused police orders to leave federal property and take up his armed protest several feet away on a city-owned sidewalk.*

*Now according to you all the Police should have grabbed him and kicked his ass....*


----------



## Dan Daly

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Now according to you all the Police should have grabbed him and kicked his ass....*



Who is this "you all" kimosabe?


----------



## bucs90

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.
> 
> I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).
Click to expand...


He didn't need backup..he arrested her just fine.


----------



## bucs90

Half of America is sick of this shit.

Cops take people to jail. If you resist....THEY WON'T HUG YOU FOR IT.

The other half wants fucking Stewart Smalley as cops.


----------



## bucs90

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?



None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.


----------



## koshergrl

Dan Daly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
Click to expand...

 So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?


----------



## Meathead

bucs90 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
Click to expand...

They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.


----------



## koshergrl

TyroneSlothrop said:


> She was totally out of control while sitting quietly at her desk ....


 She was playing on her phone and told to hand it over. STANDARD operating procedure in any school, my kids have BOTH had their phones taken from them. It's a common occurrence.

She refused to comply with her teacher's directions, and refused to leave the class. SO WHAT DO YOU THINK SHOULD HAVE HAPPENED? Should the entire class have been forced to leave the area? No consequences at all for the shithead?


----------



## Meathead

koshergrl said:


> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?


Maybe she should be enticed with extra free stuff?


----------



## koshergrl

I love the fact that the asshole's mother made the statement that she was "proud" of the turd for refusing to comply.


----------



## bucs90

Meathead said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
Click to expand...


Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.

And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.

Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?

Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.


----------



## jillian

Meathead said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
Click to expand...


really? poor white male victim. *sniff*

the reality is they don't want to be treated worse than whites are treated for doing less.

it's not that difficult to understand.

again, i'm not defending her. but it seems that there was an overreach here.


----------



## bucs90

koshergrl said:


> I love the fact that the asshole's mother made the statement that she was "proud" of the turd for refusing to comply.



Seriously? I didn't see that. If so....disgusting.


----------



## jillian

bucs90 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
Click to expand...


I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.


----------



## jillian

bucs90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that the asshole's mother made the statement that she was "proud" of the turd for refusing to comply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? I didn't see that. If so....disgusting.
Click to expand...


she's hallucinating again.


----------



## koshergrl

bucs90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that the asshole's mother made the statement that she was "proud" of the turd for refusing to comply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? I didn't see that. If so....disgusting.
Click to expand...

 Oh my bad..it was the mother of the second girl who was arrested for getting involved:  "Doris Kenny said she's proud her daughter was "brave enough to speak out against what was going on."  News from The Associated Press dumbshits don't have the brains to back the fuck up when cops are arresting people.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

bucs90 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.
> 
> I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need backup..he arrested her just fine.
Click to expand...


Looking at the video it didn't go very well.  He needed backup. She wouldn't stand up and obey the teacher or the police officer.  Best thing to do is escort the students out of the classroom (with their camera phones).  Then sit down and wait for the back up to arrive and take her to jail.


----------



## Conservative65

Dan Daly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should he have done?  Multiple requests produced no results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, one's best weapon, whether they are a police officer or not, is their brains (I can see why that might make some feel unarmed).  If he couldn't outsmart her verbally into doing what he wanted, rather than what she wanted, then a simple little thumb lock would have no doubt persuaded her to do so.  Or how about what used to work on the majority of us older folk...how many of us resisted when a teacher or adult grabbed us by the ear lobe?  It's not rocket surgery....though sadly it seems to be with way too many cops these days.  Either he wasn't trained well or he just could't seem to recall his training when under the massive stress of resistance from a teenybopper.
Click to expand...


Realizing that continuing to ask her to do something she wasn't going to do is smart.

How would a thumb lock or a grab of the ear not been violent.  It involves physical contact.  

Apparently the girl refusing to do something someone has a legitimate right to ask her to do is a sign of poor upbringing.  Seems her baby mama should have had some training in how to raise her daughter to do what she's told, when she's told, by someone having the authority to do so.  

I can tell you had I not done what I was told to do, when I was told to do it, by someone that had the authority to do so, what that person did to me would have paled in comparison to what my dad would have done to me.


----------



## Dan Daly

koshergrl said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
Click to expand...


How do you deal with your unruly son or daughter who refuses to go to their room?  I was one of them stubborn kids who had a problem with authority...yet my mom and my teachers had no problem getting me out of my seat and to the principals office using either verbal reason or threats, or simply grabbing me by the ear.


----------



## bucs90

jillian said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
Click to expand...


Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.

STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

koshergrl said:


> I love the fact that the asshole's mother made the statement that she was "proud" of the turd for refusing to comply.





koshergrl said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
Click to expand...


Place her under arrest and give her a police escort to the nearest jail.


----------



## bucs90

Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?

American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.


----------



## Dan Daly

bucs90 said:


> Half of America is sick of this shit.
> 
> Cops take people to jail. If you resist....THEY WON'T HUG YOU FOR IT.
> 
> The other half wants fucking Stewart Smalley as cops.



No, we just want competence...like cops used to have until dipshits like you forgot how to use their freakin brains and  have to resort to the last weapon of the ignorant...your weapons.  When all you got is a hammer, everything looks like a nail, right chief?


----------



## Dan Daly

bucs90 said:


> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.



Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.


----------



## Dan Daly

bucs90 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
Click to expand...


No the problem is with dipshit cops like you who are lacking the most important weapon...a brain.  You and the goblins are peas in a pod...both too fucking stupid to know how to resolve anything without resorting to violence.  You ain't a pimple on a good cop's ass, boy.


----------



## Old Yeller

koshergrl said:


> I love the fact that the asshole's mother made the statement that she was "proud" of the turd for refusing to comply.




Maybe she sees a payoff coming (like many other incidents.)?   $18T debt and every little incident.........send backup....empty the class....wait for her to come to her senses........when she feels better, ask her again to come with us.  Payoff 2mil later for false arrest.


----------



## Meathead

Dan Daly said:


> No the problem is with dipshit cops like you who are lacking the most important weapon...a brain.  You and the goblins are peas in a pod...both too fucking stupid to know how to resolve anything without resorting to violence.  You ain't a pimple on a good cop's ass, boy.


I don't know, but what I am sure of is that you're don't have the intellect of a zit on my ass. I doubt the skank in the vid does either.


----------



## Meathead

num_nut said:


> Maybe she sees a payoff coming (like many other incidents.)?   $18T debt and every little incident.........send backup....empty the class....wait for her to come to her senses........when she feels better, ask her again to come with us.  Payoff 2mil later for false arrest.


Sure, all black girls are that quick on the dime.


----------



## jillian

bucs90 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
Click to expand...


we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.

it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.

wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Dan Daly

Meathead said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the problem is with dipshit cops like you who are lacking the most important weapon...a brain.  You and the goblins are peas in a pod...both too fucking stupid to know how to resolve anything without resorting to violence.  You ain't a pimple on a good cop's ass, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what I am sure of is that you're don't have the intellect of a zit on my ass. I doubt the skank in the vid does either.
Click to expand...


If you can't deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then that makes you even dumber than me and the zit on your thug little ass, boy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Meathead said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cliven Bundy disobeyed Lawful orders emitted by lawful courts after 20 years of litigation ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd would think the left's ability to be 'outraged' would be exhausted by now. While I realize self-righteousness is a powerful force, the emotion which 'outraged' suggests falls flat in excess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You describe your own manufactured outrage here, mh, on other topics that fit within your political wheel house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What outrage Jake.? Self-righteous Idiots do get on my nerves as you know, but where have I expressed outrage. I am certainly not a black-lives-matter kind of guy and I don't think calling a skank a skank is outrage,
Click to expand...

Yep, you show your outrage on race all the time.  It's all good, Jonah.


----------



## Dan Daly

jillian said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None. They think cops exist to hug and kiss people's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
Click to expand...


Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*S.C. Sen.* and former Spring Valley student Joel Lourie (D-Richland) released a statement by email, expressing sympathy for the student and her family.

*“I have watched with horror the disturbing video from Spring Valley High School today,” Lourie said Monday. “As the father of two children, including a daughter, my thoughts and prayers are with the young lady, her family and the entire Richland 2 community who are all severely hurting right now. I cannot imagine what could have led to such a violent response from the law enforcement officer.* I am confident that both the school district and the sheriff’s department will do a quick but thorough investigation to bring us all the facts and take the appropriate action necessary.”


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of America is sick of this shit.
> 
> Cops take people to jail. If you resist....THEY WON'T HUG YOU FOR IT.
> 
> The other half wants fucking Stewart Smalley as cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we just want competence...like cops used to have until dipshits like you forgot how to use their freakin brains and  have to resort to the last weapon of the ignorant...your weapons.  When all you got is a hammer, everything looks like a nail, right chief?
Click to expand...

You demonstrate a no-space-between-the-ears type of ignorance between the ears we hear to much from these days.  The "hammer" comment is the type of empty headed useless comments we have learned to expect from senseless liberals.

No child has the right to bring a class to a halt.

No child has the right to refuse to obey lawful directions.

We have police in the schools because some of the children are dangerous.

We have police because teachers cannot use force.


----------



## Meathead

JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cliven Bundy disobeyed Lawful orders emitted by lawful courts after 20 years of litigation ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd would think the left's ability to be 'outraged' would be exhausted by now. While I realize self-righteousness is a powerful force, the emotion which 'outraged' suggests falls flat in excess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You describe your own manufactured outrage here, mh, on other topics that fit within your political wheel house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What outrage Jake.? Self-righteous Idiots do get on my nerves as you know, but where have I expressed outrage. I am certainly not a black-lives-matter kind of guy and I don't think calling a skank a skank is outrage,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you show your outrage on race all the time.  It's all good, Jonah.
Click to expand...

I would hardly call asking Asclips to prove or ridiculing his jungle-bunny civilizations narrate 'outrage'. What else have you got?


----------



## Meathead

Dan Daly said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think Trayvon or Big Mike were going to become cops?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
Click to expand...


It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Odium said:


> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.



I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.


----------



## Dan Daly

JakeStarkey said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of America is sick of this shit.
> 
> Cops take people to jail. If you resist....THEY WON'T HUG YOU FOR IT.
> 
> The other half wants fucking Stewart Smalley as cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we just want competence...like cops used to have until dipshits like you forgot how to use their freakin brains and  have to resort to the last weapon of the ignorant...your weapons.  When all you got is a hammer, everything looks like a nail, right chief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You demonstrate a no-space-between-the-ears type of ignorance between the ears we hear to much from these days.  The "hammer" comment is the type of empty headed useless comments we have learned to expect from senseless liberals.
> 
> No child has the right to bring a class to a halt.
> 
> No child has the right to refuse to obey lawful directions.
> 
> We have police in the schools because some of the children are dangerous.
> 
> We have police because teachers cannot use force.
Click to expand...


Oh my, did we EVAR survive all these centuries without cops in the classroom to use force?

That lil teenybopper looked real dangerous...if you are a pussy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *S.C. Sen.* and former Spring Valley student Joel Lourie (D-Richland) released a statement by email, expressing sympathy for the student and her family.
> 
> *“I have watched with horror the disturbing video from Spring Valley High School today,” Lourie said Monday. “As the father of two children, including a daughter, my thoughts and prayers are with the young lady, her family and the entire Richland 2 community who are all severely hurting right now. I cannot imagine what could have led to such a violent response from the law enforcement officer.* I am confident that both the school district and the sheriff’s department will do a quick but thorough investigation to bring us all the facts and take the appropriate action necessary.”


Lourie is an idiot look for a political weapon.

Parents, tell you students "do what the police say.  If you don't, you are going to wish you had the police to protect you from my parental wrath."


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## jillian

Jeremiah said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
Click to expand...


he didn't do well. that's the problem.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Clean up your language, Dan.  Act like an adult.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

jillian said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
Click to expand...


I didn't say he did well. I said I doubted that Dan would have done as well as he did.  In other words, he did a better job than Dan would have done.  Still, he didn't handle it well.  I already said that, Jillian.  On this very thread.


----------



## Dan Daly

Meathead said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you honestly think Trayvon or Big Mike were going to become cops?
Click to expand...


Based on the behavior of way too many cops these days, why not?  It seems like the job is being dumbed-down to the least common denominator...and not just by Affirmative Action.  It seems like the pols like cops that are mindless drones.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *S.C. Sen.* and former Spring Valley student Joel Lourie (D-Richland) released a statement by email, expressing sympathy for the student and her family.
> 
> *“I have watched with horror the disturbing video from Spring Valley High School today,” Lourie said Monday. “As the father of two children, including a daughter, my thoughts and prayers are with the young lady, her family and the entire Richland 2 community who are all severely hurting right now. I cannot imagine what could have led to such a violent response from the law enforcement officer.* I am confident that both the school district and the sheriff’s department will do a quick but thorough investigation to bring us all the facts and take the appropriate action necessary.”
> 
> 
> 
> Lourie is an idiot look for a political weapon.
> 
> Parents, tell you students "do what the police say.  If you don't, you are going to wish you had the police to protect you from my parental wrath."
Click to expand...

If its my child I am going to pursuit all legal resources to punish this officer and to ensure he is charged with child abuse .... All money recovered will be used to make sure that Officer never does that to anyone else.*..I think the investigation should include a screening for steroids...*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

jillian said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
Click to expand...


To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.


----------



## Dan Daly

Jeremiah said:


> Clean up your language, Dan.  Act like an adult.



When you can't refute the words, nitpick the choice of words.  Grow up yourself...this is how we talk in the real world, not the panty-waist world of politicians and wannabe politicians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dan Daly said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you honestly think Trayvon or Big Mike were going to become cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the behavior of way too many cops these days, why not?  It seems like the job is being dumbed-down to the least common denominator...and not just by Affirmative Action.  It seems like the pols like cops that are mindless drones.
Click to expand...


This is one incident.  Most police officers do a wonderful job, Dan.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dan Daly said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of America is sick of this shit.
> 
> Cops take people to jail. If you resist....THEY WON'T HUG YOU FOR IT.
> 
> The other half wants fucking Stewart Smalley as cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we just want competence...like cops used to have until dipshits like you forgot how to use their freakin brains and  have to resort to the last weapon of the ignorant...your weapons.  When all you got is a hammer, everything looks like a nail, right chief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You demonstrate a no-space-between-the-ears type of ignorance between the ears we hear to much from these days.  The "hammer" comment is the type of empty headed useless comments we have learned to expect from senseless liberals.
> 
> No child has the right to bring a class to a halt.
> 
> No child has the right to refuse to obey lawful directions.
> 
> We have police in the schools because some of the children are dangerous.
> 
> We have police because teachers cannot use force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my, did we EVAR survive all these centuries without cops in the classroom to use force?
> 
> That lil teenybopper looked real dangerous...if you are a pussy.
Click to expand...

How did we survive all those centuries?  Simple.   The teachers would whack your hands bloody with a ruler.  If that wasn't good enough, the principal would take your pants down and paddle your ass with a wooden paddle.  When the misbehaving child got home, Dad would reinforce those lessons with a belt.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dan Daly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clean up your language, Dan.  Act like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't refute the words, nitpick the choice of words.  Grow up yourself...this is how we talk in the real world, not the panty-waist world of politicians and wannabe politicians.
Click to expand...

Wrong, Dan. Your language is offensive.  If you are an adult?  Act like one.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Police will learn to respect the Civil and Human Rights of children and civilians in general when it costs them something when  they start getting slammed into prisons like the rest of lawbreakers


----------



## Dan Daly

Jeremiah said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
Click to expand...


No, cupcake, I know I would have done better.  It's not rocket surgery unless that space between your ears is a vacuum?   Heck, teachers and cops have been dealing with this crap for centuries...and the result in this video is the exception, not the rule.   Geesh.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The FBI will get him


----------



## Dan Daly

Jeremiah said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clean up your language, Dan.  Act like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't refute the words, nitpick the choice of words.  Grow up yourself...this is how we talk in the real world, not the panty-waist world of politicians and wannabe politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Dan. Your language is offensive.  If you are an adult?  Act like one.
Click to expand...


Tough...if you don't like the words, there is this nice ignore function.  Or is that beyond your intellect just like dealing with kids without resorting to excessive violence is?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

JakeStarkey said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, she resisted arrest, verbally then physically.  Sux to be her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The boy who shot the video said other officer moved her Chrome laptop to another desk before he grabbed her.  How considerate.  I highly suggest you hear it from the horse's mouth.  I've posted the interview link twice.
> 
> I wonder how old she is?  She looks like she couldn't break 100 pounds, either.  I just love those manly men in South Carolina.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTTP, she refused his lawful order then clearly physically resisted the officer.
Click to expand...


*Low-brow, why don't you watch the 11-minute interview of Tony Robinson?  Oh, wait....16 seconds of video is all you need to make up your itty, bitty mind.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Wrong, Tyrone.  The police are not the problem.  Rebellion is the problem and if it isn't corrected at home?  These parents are literally preparing their children for hell one day.  That is what these parents are doing.  Sending their own children to hell.


----------



## jc456

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?


I'm here


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you deal with your unruly son or daughter who refuses to go to their room?  I was one of them stubborn kids who had a problem with authority...yet my mom and my teachers had no problem getting me out of my seat and to the principals office using either verbal reason or threats, or simply grabbing me by the ear.
Click to expand...


That's how it was in our day, but times have changed.  I've never disobeyed a teacher's command to leave the classroom and report to the principal's office nor have I ever witnessed anyone else doing that.  Then again, in our day kids didn't bring guns to school and mow down other students.  Kids are dangerous today in a way they never have been before and now we have cops on campus because they are unruly beyond what teachers can handle.


----------



## Dan Daly

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Police will learn to respect the Civil and Human Rights of children and civilians in general when it costs them something when  they start getting slammed into prisons like the rest of lawbreakers



If you start jailing people for bad judgement, most of the population will be in prison.   Geesh, it's like this forum is made up of only extremes...black and white...no grays, no color.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dan Daly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clean up your language, Dan.  Act like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't refute the words, nitpick the choice of words.  Grow up yourself...this is how we talk in the real world, not the panty-waist world of politicians and wannabe politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Dan. Your language is offensive.  If you are an adult?  Act like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough...if you don't like the words, there is this nice ignore function.  Or is that beyond your intellect just like dealing with kids without resorting to excessive violence is?
Click to expand...


You want everyone who does not like your foul language to put you on ignore?   If someone quotes you we will still see it.  I have a better solution.  You can discipline yourself to stop using the bad language.  How about that?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong, Tyrone.  The police are not the problem.  Rebellion is the problem and if it isn't corrected at home?  These parents are literally preparing their children for hell one day.  That is what these parents are doing.  Sending their own children to hell.


My position is not that "the Police" are the problem...this particular Policeman I have a huge problem with.... he committed a felony on camera to wit aggravated child abuse...........


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.  It was totally unacceptable and a clear sign of the state of our nation. When our young people witness our politicians lie through their teeth and get away with cold blooded murder (as in the case of Hillary Clinton) and then *continue on a campaign to become president of the United States?!  Without any public outrage? *
> 
> They believe they can get away with anything too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the trained officer or the teen?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Jeremiah said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you honestly think Trayvon or Big Mike were going to become cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the behavior of way too many cops these days, why not?  It seems like the job is being dumbed-down to the least common denominator...and not just by Affirmative Action.  It seems like the pols like cops that are mindless drones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is one incident.  Most police officers do a wonderful job, Dan.
Click to expand...



*There are two kinds of cops:  The corrupt ones and the ones who look the other way when they see corruption.  Just ask Frank Serpico.  

Everyone on the planet has a smartphone now, and it seems that a lot of cops are too fucking dumb to notice.  *


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong, Tyrone.  The police are not the problem.  Rebellion is the problem and if it isn't corrected at home?  These parents are literally preparing their children for hell one day.  That is what these parents are doing.  Sending their own children to hell.



Children take their cues from adults.  For instance, kids seeing adults like you saying the cop needs to lose his job for doing his duty encourages them to defy cops like this kid did.

Yes, I know it comes as a shock to you, but you're part of the problem.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dan Daly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cupcake, I know I would have done better.  It's not rocket surgery unless that space between your ears is a vacuum?   Heck, teachers and cops have been dealing with this crap for centuries...and the result in this video is the exception, not the rule.   Geesh.
Click to expand...

Historically the police weren't necessary because the schools themselves administered corporal punishment.   Sometimes quite severe.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Dan Daly said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Police will learn to respect the Civil and Human Rights of children and civilians in general when it costs them something when  they start getting slammed into prisons like the rest of lawbreakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you start jailing people for bad judgement, most of the population will be in prison.   Geesh, it's like this forum is made up of only extremes...black and white...no grays, no color.
Click to expand...

If that is my daughter I want the perp to pay...


----------



## longknife

We have created a culture of despising and ignoring authority figures in our youth. The If It Feels Good Do It generation is in deep doodoo and much more of this stuff is going to happen.

Just look at the flash mobs in shopping malls.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> They feel they are entitled to ass-kissing by the police in addition to food stamps and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They are delusional about what cops are for and what they do.
> 
> And it'd HALF THE FAULT OF THE POLICE...because fucking politician chiefs have allowed their cops to be put into these situations.
> 
> Why the fuck is a sworn street cops IN A DAMN SCHOOL enforcing school discipline that the teachers should be handling?
> 
> Police chiefs made their men available to the public for EVERY conceivable gripe...and now....cops are knee deep in nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a police officer shouldn't have been necessary for a non-violent behavior problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.
Click to expand...


More irrational cop hate.  I'm guessing you're a felon.  Most people who hate cops are on the wrong side of the law to begin with.


----------



## jc456

I do know one thing I would have dumped the young lady out of her chair.  It would have been easier had the desk had wheels, he could have just wheeled her out.  Now that would have been funny.  I have no remorse for the smart ass kid though.  Another she made the bed and the consequences were all hers.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Police will learn to respect the Civil and Human Rights of children and civilians in general when it costs them something when  they start getting slammed into prisons like the rest of lawbreakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you start jailing people for bad judgement, most of the population will be in prison.   Geesh, it's like this forum is made up of only extremes...black and white...no grays, no color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is my daughter I want the perp to pay...
Click to expand...

You're part of the problem.  You're the reason kids act like this.


----------



## Dan Daly

Jeremiah said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
Click to expand...


OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong, Tyrone.  The police are not the problem.  Rebellion is the problem and if it isn't corrected at home?  These parents are literally preparing their children for hell one day.  That is what these parents are doing.  Sending their own children to hell.



*I can't believe anyone in their right mind would justify a 200-lb, 6 ft cop knocking a 90-lb teenage girl around. How the fuck is she going to hurt him?  You're pathetic. *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Dan Daly said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Police will learn to respect the Civil and Human Rights of children and civilians in general when it costs them something when  they start getting slammed into prisons like the rest of lawbreakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you start jailing people for bad judgement, most of the population will be in prison.   Geesh, it's like this forum is made up of only extremes...black and white...no grays, no color.
Click to expand...

I am sure we could only wish for your wisdom and adult Judgement.......Oh yeah


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *S.C. Sen.* and former Spring Valley student Joel Lourie (D-Richland) released a statement by email, expressing sympathy for the student and her family.
> 
> *“I have watched with horror the disturbing video from Spring Valley High School today,” Lourie said Monday. “As the father of two children, including a daughter, my thoughts and prayers are with the young lady, her family and the entire Richland 2 community who are all severely hurting right now. I cannot imagine what could have led to such a violent response from the law enforcement officer.* I am confident that both the school district and the sheriff’s department will do a quick but thorough investigation to bring us all the facts and take the appropriate action necessary.”
> 
> 
> 
> Lourie is an idiot look for a political weapon.
> 
> Parents, tell you students "do what the police say.  If you don't, you are going to wish you had the police to protect you from my parental wrath."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its my child I am going to pursuit all legal resources to punish this officer and to ensure he is charged with child abuse .... All money recovered will be used to make sure that Officer never does that to anyone else.*..I think the investigation should include a screening for steroids...*
Click to expand...


With any hope, you'll be forced to recompensate the city for your frivolous lawsuit.  I've seen the city of Boise go after sue happy freaks like this and recover their expenses.


----------



## JakeStarkey

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *There are two kinds of cops:  The corrupt ones and the ones who look the other way when they see corruption.  Just ask Frank Serpico.
> 
> Everyone on the planet has a smartphone now, and it seems that a lot of cops are too fucking dumb to notice.  *


OK, you can be dismissed now, Ms Can't Handle Authority Figures.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> With any hope, you'll be forced to recompensate the city for your frivolous lawsuit.  I've seen the city of Boise go after sue happy freaks like this and recover their expenses.



It will be settled out of court..school system can''t go to court with that video around LOL


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Police will learn to respect the Civil and Human Rights of children and civilians in general when it costs them something when  they start getting slammed into prisons like the rest of lawbreakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you start jailing people for bad judgement, most of the population will be in prison.   Geesh, it's like this forum is made up of only extremes...black and white...no grays, no color.
Click to expand...

Yes, everyone who disobeys the lawful commands of a police officer needs to be in jail.  And if the jails are overcrowded build more and fill them until society consists of nothing but law abiding citizens.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Yes, everyone who disobeys the lawful commands of a police officer needs to be in jail.  And if the jails are overcrowded build more and fill them until society consists of nothing but law abiding citizens.




can you say "I want Cliven Bundy in Jail"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jeremiah said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. A bipartisan agreement here that solutions can come from.
> 
> STOP calling cops for shit that does NOT need strong men with weapons to resolve. That's 50% of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you honestly think Trayvon or Big Mike were going to become cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the behavior of way too many cops these days, why not?  It seems like the job is being dumbed-down to the least common denominator...and not just by Affirmative Action.  It seems like the pols like cops that are mindless drones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is one incident.  Most police officers do a wonderful job, Dan.
Click to expand...


This one did too.


----------



## ClosedCaption

jc456 said:


> I do know one thing I would have dumped the young lady out of her chair.  It would have been easier had the desk had wheels, he could have just wheeled her out.  Now that would have been funny.  I have no remorse for the smart ass kid though.  Another she made the bed and the consequences were all hers.



His big ass couldve pushed the entire desk out the class.  Flipping it over then throwing her had nothing to do with "good judgement"


----------



## Meathead

Dan Daly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. Someone is suggesting "thumb locks" and "ear locks" now?
> 
> American police....I'm sorry....you may as well raise the white flag and give up. Our society is too stupid to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
Click to expand...

As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it. 

Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?

Answer that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone who disobeys the lawful commands of a police officer needs to be in jail.  And if the jails are overcrowded build more and fill them until society consists of nothing but law abiding citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you say "I want Cliven Bundy in Jail"
Click to expand...


Did he resist arrest?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you deal with your unruly son or daughter who refuses to go to their room?  I was one of them stubborn kids who had a problem with authority...yet my mom and my teachers had no problem getting me out of my seat and to the principals office using either verbal reason or threats, or simply grabbing me by the ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how it was in our day, but times have changed.  I've never disobeyed a teacher's command to leave the classroom....
Click to expand...


*I did.  When I was the tenth grade.  I just held my ground and stayed in my seat.  I don't even remember what her problem was, she must have thought I was being disruptive because there was a friend who had come to the door and asked for me and it was during class time.  So she shouted and then when I didn't get up and leave she just picked up with the class.  No one called the cops.  

That's fucking over-reach, calling the cops in for a teenage girl who wouldn't put her cell phone away, and in previous generations would be referred to as a POLICE STATE.

Listen and watch the interview of Tony Robinson, or else STFU.

*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Meathead said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
Click to expand...


When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone who disobeys the lawful commands of a police officer needs to be in jail.  And if the jails are overcrowded build more and fill them until society consists of nothing but law abiding citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you say "I want Cliven Bundy in Jail"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he resist arrest?
Click to expand...

what are you nuts ...


----------



## Dan Daly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you deal with your unruly son or daughter who refuses to go to their room?  I was one of them stubborn kids who had a problem with authority...yet my mom and my teachers had no problem getting me out of my seat and to the principals office using either verbal reason or threats, or simply grabbing me by the ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how it was in our day, but times have changed.  I've never disobeyed a teacher's command to leave the classroom and report to the principal's office nor have I ever witnessed anyone else doing that.  Then again, in our day kids didn't bring guns to school and mow down other students.  Kids are dangerous today in a way they never have been before and now we have cops on campus because they are unruly beyond what teachers can handle.
Click to expand...


I must have went to a much more dangerous school than you did then...we had cops on campus then too.  But even then, the cops who patrolled our schools never had to beat me down...and lord knows I gave them a lot of lip and even more stubborn, idealistic backtalk.   The kids are worse, yes...but so are the teachers and the police.  It's a greek freakin tragedy of fail and fear.

Hmm, thinking about it, the two people I feared most were my dad and my wrestling coach.  Today, the coaches and teachers have pretty much been defanged due to liability concerns...and lord knows a lot of these kids don't even have dads around, let alone a bad-ass dad like mine.  There's some root causes for ya.  

Edit: we brought guns to school too...either to work on them in shop class or because we were on the shooting team. Times sure do change, eh?


----------



## Nosmo King

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
Click to expand...

Where do police get thed power to treat a citizen in that manner?  Where does that power come from?  We can see that she is not armed.  She does not pose a physical threat to her classmates, the officer or herself.

Should we simply permit that level of brutality?  Why should we permit our officers to act this way?  Would you accept that level of brutality in a situation involving your child?  Yourself?

And, more broadly, why are Conservatives more willing to accept this level of brutality from agents of government?  Isn't the Conservatives fear based upon over reaching and intrusive government?  Well, this is what over reaching and intrusive government looks like!  And Conservatives seem to like what they see.

And we all know that it's not how the state treats the individual, it's the way the state treats money that matters to the Right Wing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Federal help was sought by* Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott,* who placed Senior Deputy Ben Fields on leave after the confrontation at Spring Valley High School in Columbia, South Carolina.

*"It's very disturbing what happened today. It's something I have to deal with and that's what we're going to be doing," Lott said* by telephone Monday.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do know one thing I would have dumped the young lady out of her chair.  It would have been easier had the desk had wheels, he could have just wheeled her out.  Now that would have been funny.  I have no remorse for the smart ass kid though.  Another she made the bed and the consequences were all hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His big ass couldve pushed the entire desk out the class.  Flipping it over then throwing her had nothing to do with "good judgement"
Click to expand...

still was what I would have done.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

longknife said:


> We have created a culture of despising and ignoring authority figures in our youth. The If It Feels Good Do It generation is in deep doodoo and much more of this stuff is going to happen.
> 
> Just look at the flash mobs in shopping malls.



*My god, what a pile.  Yeah, the shopping malls are just OVERRUN with mobs now.*


----------



## Meathead

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you deal with your unruly son or daughter who refuses to go to their room?  I was one of them stubborn kids who had a problem with authority...yet my mom and my teachers had no problem getting me out of my seat and to the principals office using either verbal reason or threats, or simply grabbing me by the ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how it was in our day, but times have changed.  I've never disobeyed a teacher's command to leave the classroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I did.  When I was the tenth grade.  I just held my ground and stayed in my seat.  I don't even remember what her problem was, she must have thought I was being disruptive because there was a friend who had come to the door and asked for me and it was during class time.  So she shouted and then when I didn't get up and leave she just picked up with the class.  No one called the cops.
> 
> That's fucking over-reach and in previous generations would be referred to as a POLICE STATE.
> *
Click to expand...

That would explain your inability to write properly. Why should others have their educations compromised bcause you're an asshole?


----------



## Dan Daly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
Click to expand...


I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Nosmo King said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do police get thed power to treat a citizen in that manner?  Where does that power come from?  We can see that she is not armed.  She does not pose a physical threat to her classmates, the officer or herself.
> 
> Should we simply permit that level of brutality?  Why should we permit our officers to act this way?  Would you accept that level of brutality in a situation involving your child?  Yourself?
> 
> And, more broadly, why are Conservatives more willing to accept this level of brutality from agents of government?  Isn't the Conservatives fear based upon over reaching and intrusive government?  Well, this is what over reaching and intrusive government looks like!  And Conservatives seem to like what they see.
> 
> And we all know that it's not how the state treats the individual, it's the way the state treats money that matters to the Right Wing.
Click to expand...


*If it had been one of these no-minds dragged across the floor they would all have filed criminal charges by now.  I hope the family of this girl has done this very thing. *


----------



## jc456

Meathead said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for 90lb little old ladies....but I guess a big tough cop like you needs to get off on a little violence, eh pal?  Might as well get your rocks off on the job, eh?  When you ain't got brains, I can see why you feel outgunned by the public.  Pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very easy for you to judge this police officer when you were not there on the scene.  I doubt you would have done as well as he did, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
Click to expand...

technically the teacher should have asked all the other students to leave then until the young lady was removed.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have created a culture of despising and ignoring authority figures in our youth. The If It Feels Good Do It generation is in deep doodoo and much more of this stuff is going to happen.
> 
> Just look at the flash mobs in shopping malls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My god, what a pile.  Yeah, the shopping malls are just OVERRUN with mobs now.*
Click to expand...

LOL these morons feed on fear ....


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Federal help was sought by* Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott,* who placed Senior Deputy Ben Fields on leave after the confrontation at Spring Valley High School in Columbia, South Carolina.
> 
> *"It's very disturbing what happened today. It's something I have to deal with and that's what we're going to be doing," Lott said* by telephone Monday.


that's all he can do.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
Click to expand...


*And when they don't call in the cops to toss them in their chair and drag them across the floor.  *


----------



## Meathead

Dan Daly said:


> I must have went to a much more dangerous school than you did then...we had cops on campus then too.  But even then, the cops who patrolled our schools never had to beat me down...and lord knows I gave them a lot of lip and even more stubborn, idealistic backtalk.   The kids are worse, yes...but so are the teachers and the police.  It's a greek freakin tragedy of fail and fear.
> 
> Hmm, thinking about it, the two people I feared most were my dad and my wrestling coach.  Today, the coaches and teachers have pretty much been defanged due to liability concerns...and lord knows a lot of these mutts don't even have dads, let alone a bad-ass dad like mine.  There's some root causes for ya.


I've little doubt what you say is true. It is more than apparent.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

TyroneSlothrop said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have created a culture of despising and ignoring authority figures in our youth. The If It Feels Good Do It generation is in deep doodoo and much more of this stuff is going to happen.
> 
> Just look at the flash mobs in shopping malls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My god, what a pile.  Yeah, the shopping malls are just OVERRUN with mobs now.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL these morons feed on fear ....
Click to expand...


*They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *


----------



## jc456

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
Click to expand...

one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *


They cling to God and Guns for comfort LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.


 Tell that to Kim Davis  no one bounced her sorry ass off the floor for defying Constitutional authority ...tell it to Cliven Bundy deadbeat still sucking off the tax payer grazing fees...


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *
> 
> 
> 
> They cling to God and Guns for comfort LOL
Click to expand...

no, we believe authority is authority.  and those who don't obey authority pay with consequences.  Whatever that is.


----------



## Meathead

jc456 said:


> technically the teacher should have asked all the other students to leave then until the young lady was removed.


She is doubtless young, but doubtlessly no 'lady'. The skank should have left the classroom and  allowed the rest to continue with their education.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *
> 
> 
> 
> They cling to God and Guns for comfort LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we believe authority is authority.  and those who don't obey authority pay with consequences.  Whatever that is.
Click to expand...

You believe crap........
For them that must obey authority
That they do not respect in any degree
Who despise their jobs, their destinies
Speak jealously of them that are free


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Kim Davis  no one bounced her sorry ass off the floor for defying Constitutional authority ...tell it to Cliven Bundy deadbeat still sucking off the tax payer grazing fees...
Click to expand...

she went to jail and old Clive was also arrested.  your point, how is it they violated authority?


----------



## jc456

Meathead said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> technically the teacher should have asked all the other students to leave then until the young lady was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> She is doubtless young, but doubtlessly no 'lady'. The skank should have left the classroom and  allowed the rest to continue with their education.
Click to expand...

never her intention to leave that classroom.  The other kids were most likely laughing at the teacher losing control of the situation.  That's the piece of the incident overlooked.

Their heads all took a spin when the cop came in and kicked her ass though. Now that was funny.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *
> 
> 
> 
> They cling to God and Guns for comfort LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we believe authority is authority.  and those who don't obey authority pay with consequences.  Whatever that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe crap........
> For them that must obey authority
> That they do not respect in any degree
> Who despise their jobs, their destinies
> Speak jealously of them that are free
Click to expand...

I believe all humans crap yes!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone who disobeys the lawful commands of a police officer needs to be in jail.  And if the jails are overcrowded build more and fill them until society consists of nothing but law abiding citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you say "I want Cliven Bundy in Jail"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he resist arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you nuts ...
Click to expand...


The jury is still out on that.  Now answer the question.


----------



## rdean

koshergrl said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
Click to expand...

Anyone know, besides just sitting there, how she was disruptive?


----------



## Dan Daly

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?  

I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't do well. that's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
Click to expand...


That would work out fine. Most of them wouldn't take them out of their lockers until lunch break.


----------



## Dan Daly

TyroneSlothrop said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *
> 
> 
> 
> They cling to God and Guns for comfort LOL
Click to expand...


I believe in God and prefer to be as well-armed as the governments I pay for...you got a problem with that, toots?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Sunni Man

I support the cop's actions 100%    ........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Dan Daly said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *
> 
> 
> 
> They cling to God and Guns for comfort LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in God and prefer to be as well-armed as the governments I pay for...you got a problem with that, toots?
Click to expand...

Better you than me stooge dog


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> 
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
Click to expand...


Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.


----------



## rdean

What We Know About the Classroom Confrontation Video

Seems a second student was arrested.


----------



## Dan Daly

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do police get thed power to treat a citizen in that manner?  Where does that power come from?  We can see that she is not armed.  She does not pose a physical threat to her classmates, the officer or herself.
> 
> Should we simply permit that level of brutality?  Why should we permit our officers to act this way?  Would you accept that level of brutality in a situation involving your child?  Yourself?
> 
> And, more broadly, why are Conservatives more willing to accept this level of brutality from agents of government?  Isn't the Conservatives fear based upon over reaching and intrusive government?  Well, this is what over reaching and intrusive government looks like!  And Conservatives seem to like what they see.
> 
> And we all know that it's not how the state treats the individual, it's the way the state treats money that matters to the Right Wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If it had been one of these no-minds dragged across the floor they would all have filed criminal charges by now.  I hope the family of this girl has done this very thing. *
Click to expand...


Filing charges isn't the answer.  The cops work for you...you elect the governing bodies that hold their purse strings and set policy.  If you can't get control of your own local government and its agencies, that isn't a problem for the courts, it's your problem.


----------



## jc456

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> 
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
Click to expand...

yeah, I agree.

In this case however, there is no easy extraction from a school desk.  There just isn't.  He did what he thought he could to get that young whatever out of her desk and he achieved that.


----------



## ClosedCaption

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
Click to expand...


He was suspended because as the story states:  _The amount of force used on a female student by a male officer appears to me to be excessive and unnecessary. 
_
Violence isnt the consequence for non violence


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

rdean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone know, besides just sitting there, how she was disruptive?
Click to expand...


Immaterial at this point.  She was asked to leave the classroom and refused. Then she refused to listen to a principal, then she refused to listen to the resource officer.  I'm sure you want to know, Leftist twit that you are, so you can claim she was violently thrown down and arrested for chewing gum. 

You people are assholes.


----------



## Dan Daly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.


----------



## rdean

Not the first time for him.  In fact, he's been sued.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
Click to expand...


That day will never occur.  I've never disobeyed the lawful commands of a police officer.  I've never even been arrested.  I'm a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Hancock

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Daly

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have IV lines full of fear permanently implanted into their carotid arteries.  *
> 
> 
> 
> They cling to God and Guns for comfort LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in God and prefer to be as well-armed as the governments I pay for...you got a problem with that, toots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better you than me stooge dog
Click to expand...


Yet you pay for God-fearing, hard men with guns to protect you and your community.  Sweet irony.


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are beginning to come out and it looks like the racists and cop haters here are going to be proven wrong yet again.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> what facts are those ...
Click to expand...


So far, that the girl swung at the cop, and that she herself pulled her desk over. I'm sure that there is more, I'll bet the cop is completely innocent of any wrongdoing.


----------



## Meathead

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
Click to expand...

You have obviously not considered your whining if you are proven wrong. There is little doubt that a man who served for a while in his position was acting without cause.


----------



## Dan Daly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> 
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That day will never occur.  I've never disobeyed the lawful commands of a police officer.  I've never even been arrested.  I'm a law abiding citizen.
Click to expand...


And the government NEVAR screws with law-abiding citizens, right?


----------



## Meathead

Hancock said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

sure, that was how it started! Dumbass!


----------



## PredFan

Hancock said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ah yes, it appears that she in fact was responsible for her chair going over. Throw her stupid ass in jail.


----------



## ClosedCaption

We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.


----------



## Dan Daly

Meathead said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> 
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have obviously not considered your whining if you are proven wrong. There is little doubt that a man who served for a while in his position was acting without cause.
Click to expand...


I have been proven right so many times in my life that it would take a whole shitpot full of wrong for you just to get even with me, cupcake.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Who was it that said she kicked him through the desk?  God, these people make up anything


----------



## Meathead

Meathead said:


> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, that was how it started! Dumbass! An attentive teenager was assaulted by the cop.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan Daly

ClosedCaption said:


> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.



There are lots of things that you and I disagree on...but this is one of those areas where we agree - government simply no longer tolerates dissent or resistance and their enforcement agencies reflect that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That day will never occur.  I've never disobeyed the lawful commands of a police officer.  I've never even been arrested.  I'm a law abiding citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the government NEVAR screws with law-abiding citizens, right?
Click to expand...

I've never had a negative contact with law enforcement.  Ever.

You clearly have and the immature punk in you is manifesting.  I'm singularly unimpressed with how austere you say your father was.  Either you're lying about that or you're an exceptional brat that resisted all his efforts to rear you correctly and now you have a criminal record for which he is to be held blameless.


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Whatever happened before the incident, *criminology expert David Klinger *finds it hard to justify the deputy's actions.
> 
> "It literally makes no sense, as I'm looking at it, why he would escalate to that point -- [to] pick her up, pick up the chair she's in, the desk she's in, and toss her," said Klinger, a criminology *professor at the University of Missouri-St. Louis.
> 
> "There may be some logical explanation, but I can't see it."
> 
> Outrage grows after Spring Valley High School officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> the video  on this link gives the cleanest view I have seen they did something so it shows much clearer than previous ones I have seen..*



A ciminolgy professor with a political agenda. I'm not impressed. It's pretty obvious to anyone that the video shows her as combative and responsible for going over. But hey, like I said originally, I will let the authorities decide. If they deem he used excessive force then he should be disciplined.


----------



## Meathead

Dan Daly said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have obviously not considered your whining if you are proven wrong. There is little doubt that a man who served for a while in his position was acting without cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been proven right so many times in my life that it would take a whole shitpot full of wrong for you just to get even with me, cupcake.
Click to expand...

I have little doubt that you have been wrong about a lot in your life, and that this would just be another example.


----------



## Dan Daly

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That day will never occur.  I've never disobeyed the lawful commands of a police officer.  I've never even been arrested.  I'm a law abiding citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the government NEVAR screws with law-abiding citizens, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never had a negative contact with law enforcement.  Ever.
> 
> You clearly have and the immature punk in you is manifesting.  I'm singularly unimpressed with how austere you say your father was.  Either you're lying about that or you're an exceptional brat that resisted all his efforts to rear you correctly and now you have a criminal record for which he is to be held blameless.
Click to expand...


Never say never...you should know that...just as you know fully well that WAY too many law-abiding folk have had bad experiences with bad cops and/or good cops trying to enforce bad laws.   Pull your head out of your ass, son...even with a plexiglass belly button it's darned hard to get a decent view of the real world in there.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.



Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.


----------



## Dan Daly

Meathead said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are consequences fer shure.  I think the meat of the debate here is what consequences fit the "crime".  Example:  If I told my kid to keep his hands off a hot stove and he told me to go f myself...smashing his face into the hot burner till he looked like a crispy critter might be a little overkill, dontchathink?
> 
> I had to start smacking some kid around, my own or someone else's, I would not be proud of it because it would be proof that I couldn't outsmart the kid so I had to out club him/her.  I'm not talking about a little rap upside the head, smack on the ass or use of selected pressure points...I am talking about loosing my temper and wrassling around with the kid like some MMA wannabe...like the cop in this video.  He failed...no sense in sugar-coating it or trying to justify it...and pointing that out is in no way justifying the actions of the child either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have obviously not considered your whining if you are proven wrong. There is little doubt that a man who served for a while in his position was acting without cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been proven right so many times in my life that it would take a whole shitpot full of wrong for you just to get even with me, cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that you have been wrong about a lot in your life, and that this would just be another example.
Click to expand...


Been wrong too..but not as much as you and the rest of the government thug cheering section.  Keep it up, you are gonna find out the hard way what the consequences are of sitting in that section...guaranteed.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
Click to expand...



You disagree with the investigation tho


----------



## PredFan

Dan Daly said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of things that you and I disagree on...but this is one of those areas where we agree - government simply no longer tolerates dissent or resistance and their enforcement agencies reflect that.
Click to expand...


In some areas that is true, it's absolutely true in the Obama administration and all high ranking left wing agencies, but you forget that Obama and the left don't like cops. It's a ridiculous statement to say much less for you to agree with. Just remember, any time you and Closed Caption agree, you must take a second look at your opinion. CC has never been right on anything.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting forced onto the ground and cuffed and then facing additional charges is a punishment that fits the crime of resisting arrest and lawful orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  Someday you may to have to eat those words...and when you do and start bitching about it, I'm just gonna laugh and refer you back to this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That day will never occur.  I've never disobeyed the lawful commands of a police officer.  I've never even been arrested.  I'm a law abiding citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the government NEVAR screws with law-abiding citizens, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never had a negative contact with law enforcement.  Ever.
> 
> You clearly have and the immature punk in you is manifesting.  I'm singularly unimpressed with how austere you say your father was.  Either you're lying about that or you're an exceptional brat that resisted all his efforts to rear you correctly and now you have a criminal record for which he is to be held blameless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never say never...you should know that...just as you know fully well that WAY too many law-abiding folk have had bad experiences with bad cops and/or good cops trying to enforce bad laws.   Pull your head out of your ass, son...even with a plexiglass belly button it's darned hard to get a decent view of the real world in there.
Click to expand...


Yes, I can say never.  I never have been arrested, I never have had a negative encounter with law enforcement and being 40 years old now, that's more than a fluke.  I have highly reduced my chances of running afoul of law enforcement because I never commit crimes and I don't allow criminals into my life. I'm a precise refutation of all the lying claims of you criminal, bratty, punk ass cop haters.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
Click to expand...


No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.


----------



## Meathead

Dan Daly said:


> Been wrong too..but not as much as you and the rest of the government thug cheering section.  Keep it up, you are gonna find out the hard way what the consequences are of sitting in that section...guaranteed.


Trust me, I already have made mistakes, but few as obvious as the one you're making . Still, I am grateful that my son is growing up in a culture and getting an educationwhich doesn't have many problems like the skank in the video.

I have done things right in my life as well.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
Click to expand...



Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
Click to expand...

The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
Click to expand...


Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.

I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
Click to expand...



What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to the point where any action a cop chooses is appropriate.  Simply disobeying is now grounds for the cop to escalate the situation to physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
Click to expand...



Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
Click to expand...


She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

I imagine some cop has to draw a short straw or screw up like Trooper Farva to end up a school resource officer.  I can't imagine any cop wanting that horrible job where everything he does is wrong.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, no he didn't handle it very well.  But that is only part of the problem.  The bigger problem is that the police department should have been involved from the beginning. There should have been back up.  The girl should be charged with resisting arrest and put in front of a judge.  She  should not be permitted to return to the school.  Her parents should be forced to pick up the tab for a tutor or private school and perhaps they will learn how to teach their children to respect authority when it costs them something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
Click to expand...


*So you condone possible serious injuries to an unarmed teenage girl who posed no threat to this cop?  
And you people constantly utter references of totalitarianism and a police state to the left?  What a joke.  
Did you watch the interview of the kid who shot the video?  No?  Of course not.  That would be TMI for you.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
Click to expand...


*She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I don't blame that cop for doing what was done. He had every right to do whatever had to be done. The best way for evil to triumph is for good to stand there and not do a thing. The girl was disruptive and that cop made it as clear as crystal glass that he was willing to do whatever it took to remove her. Why should he be punished for doing his job? That girl was the problem and the more that he tried to doing something about her, the deeper that she dug the hole that she got herself into.

God bless you and the cop always!!!

Holly


----------



## bucs90

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't blame that cop for doing what was done. He had every right to do whatever had to be done. The best way for evil to triumph is for good to stand there and not do a thing. The girl was disruptive and that cop made it as clear as crystal glass that he was willing to do whatever it took to remove her. Why should he be punished for doing his job? That girl was the problem and the more that he tried to doing something about her, the deeper that she dug the hole that she got herself into.
> 
> God bless you and the cop always!!!
> 
> Holly



Yep. Basically these days ghetto trash is DETERMINED to force the cops hand. No matter what he tried...it was gonna end with a use of force. SHE was determined to be sure it ended that way.

NOW....she's gonna be ghetto fab famous and probably get a settlement check.

Crime pays folks..and now so does resisting arrest.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue dumbass. If that was true, there wouldn't be any investigations at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
Click to expand...


Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with the investigation tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
Click to expand...


Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing


----------



## ClosedCaption

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
Click to expand...



Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.


You are totally in the wrong on this Jeremiah when you say the cop should be expelled. This girl was totally in the wrong. If she wasn't going to cooperate, the cop had no choice but to get physical.  She was empowered by BLM movements to disrespect the lawful demand by a police officer.  As a society, we can't allow blacks to hide behind Ferguson and act out illegally with no recourse from the police.   Are we going to let blacks loot and destroy and have our police stand by and do nothing?  That is asking for anarchy.

I'm totally pissed that this is now being referred to the DOJ and FBI.  What in the Hell for?  This was a disipline problem in a school.  The FEDs don't need to be called.

This has got to stop.  With or without Obama.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
Click to expand...


No, I'm a conservative, you're thinking of democrats. They don't like investigations at all.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ClosedCaption said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
Click to expand...


Let us know when you find somebody being thrown across the classroom and start a thread on it.  Until then, you might want to consider discussing what actually happened.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm a conservative, you're thinking of democrats. They don't like investigations at all.
Click to expand...


Unless it's a cop defending himself against a feral thug chimp trying to wrest his gun away, then they want the full power of the Justice Department to "investigate".


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

AvgGuyIA said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally in the wrong on this Jeremiah.  This girl was totally in pthe wrong.  She was empowered by BLM movements to disrespect the lawful demand by a police officer.  As a society, we can't allow blacks to hide behind Ferguson and act out illegally with no recourse from the police.   Are we going to let blacks loot and destroy and have our police stand by and do nothing?  That is asking for anarchy.
> 
> I'm totally pissed that this is now being referred to the DOJ and FBI.  What in the Hell for?  This was a disipline problem in a school.  The FEDs don't need to be called.
> 
> This has got to stop.  With or without Obama.
Click to expand...

It was referred because of the cop's crime of being white.


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you find somebody being thrown across the classroom and start a thread on it.  Until then, you might want to consider discussing what actually happened.
Click to expand...


Sorry I thought you were being serious.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm a conservative, you're thinking of democrats. They don't like investigations at all.
Click to expand...


So, are we being so silly as to say that people support investigations into right doing now?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.
> 
> I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).
Click to expand...

That unruly girl would have still resisted arrest.  Even with Two cops there would have been a skuffle and her chair upturned.  I think it's time to start tazing these people. Obey or suffer extreme pain!


----------



## AvgGuyIA

JakeStarkey said:


> She was arrested for disobeying the lawful instructions of the teacher and the officer.  She was girl handed because she resisted arrest.
> 
> The officer acted appropriately in the situation.


. Hello.
I'm glad you hacked Jake's password and began posting for him here.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
Click to expand...


Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
Click to expand...


She broke the laws of the State based on her behavior.  Since police enforce the laws and she violated a law, who else is supposed to address it?

You are correct, in part, about police being used.  I'll add to it that they shouldn't have to be used but when parents don't teach their kids to do what you're told, when you're told, by those who have the authority to tell you, someone has to do the job.


----------



## jc456

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, kids misbehabin...lawdy, lawdy, what is the world coming to?   How have teachers and parents managed to cope with such criminal behavior all these years without turning schools into prisons and sicking the bulls on those with the temerity to not respect their authoriah!
> 
> 
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you condone possible serious injuries to an unarmed teenage girl who posed no threat to this cop?
> And you people constantly utter references of totalitarianism and a police state to the left?  What a joke.
> Did you watch the interview of the kid who shot the video?  No?  Of course not.  That would be TMI for you.*
Click to expand...

I propose that the youth of today adhere to practices put in place thousands of years ago and listen to authority.  After that, authority rules.  If you think the youth rules, then you are a fool.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
Click to expand...

disturbing the peace. Same as a person at his or her own home.  You are not entitled to disturb the peace.


----------



## jc456

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
Click to expand...

toss and drag was perfect here.


----------



## Conservative65

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the peace. Same as a person at his or her own home.  You are not entitled to disturb the peace.
Click to expand...


Under SC law, it's called disturbing school.  Of the three things considered criteria of meeting that, she met two of them.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, I do not. I never said that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
Click to expand...

there should always be a post mortem on an incident.  Always.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you find somebody being thrown across the classroom and start a thread on it.  Until then, you might want to consider discussing what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you were being serious.
Click to expand...


I am.  She wasn't thrown across the room, she was thrown to the ground as is everyone who resists arrest.


----------



## Conservative65

jc456 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with all things, it is a matter of degree. You cannot expect to uphold any kind of authority with an unruly kid in a classroom without enforcing it.
> 
> Imagine yourself in a classroom when  you tell the kid to put away a mobile phone. If your suggestion is ignored and the kid continues to do whatever he wants, what do you do then?
> 
> Answer that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you condone possible serious injuries to an unarmed teenage girl who posed no threat to this cop?
> And you people constantly utter references of totalitarianism and a police state to the left?  What a joke.
> Did you watch the interview of the kid who shot the video?  No?  Of course not.  That would be TMI for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I propose that the youth of today adhere to practices put in place thousands of years ago and listen to authority.  After that, authority rules.  If you think the youth rules, then you are a fool.
Click to expand...


Apparently this student wasn't taught that you do what you're told, when you're told, by someone having the authority to tell you what and when to do it.  I don't know about you, but what this police officer did was nothing compared to what my dad would have done had I not done what I was told by someone having the authority to tell me what to do and when to do it.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, others dont think anything is wrong with what he did.  Those are the people I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> The investigation will note the suspect assailing the cop with her fists.  Unless a cop is repeatedly striking a subject with fist, foot, or rasp, they rarely get cited for excessive force.  What will be reviewed is whether or not the officer moved as swiftly and decisively as possible to put the suspect in handcuffs and that he did.  Resisting arrest is intrinsically dangerous and until people finally get it that if they resist arrest they'll either die or get hurt, it's going to keep happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What video were you watching where someone attacked the cop?  Do you mean her neck attacked his forearm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
Click to expand...

well I think you know the answer to that.  That's one of those that you already know the answer to and you want to see how many people you can get to say it.  funny trick there.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
Click to expand...

It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.


----------



## jc456

Conservative65 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to school, they cleverly precluded such a showdown by not giving cell phones to kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to have those things either except I was overruled by my wife.  Welcome to marriage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you condone possible serious injuries to an unarmed teenage girl who posed no threat to this cop?
> And you people constantly utter references of totalitarianism and a police state to the left?  What a joke.
> Did you watch the interview of the kid who shot the video?  No?  Of course not.  That would be TMI for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I propose that the youth of today adhere to practices put in place thousands of years ago and listen to authority.  After that, authority rules.  If you think the youth rules, then you are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently this student wasn't taught that you do what you're told, when you're told, by someone having the authority to tell you what and when to do it.  I don't know about you, but what this police officer did was nothing compared to what my dad would have done had I not done what I was told by someone having the authority to tell me what to do and when to do it.
Click to expand...

dude, I'm all there with you.  My dad would have grabbed me by my hair and dragged me.  And all these libs would be amazed at how well we all turned out.


----------



## koshergrl

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
Click to expand...

 And her little friend too.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm a conservative, you're thinking of democrats. They don't like investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are we being so silly as to say that people support investigations into right doing now?
Click to expand...

it's obvious you know nothing of business or police matters.


----------



## Conservative65

jc456 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for requiring kids and adults to check their cell phones and devices at the class/meeting room door.
> 
> 
> 
> one still needs to obey the authority or there are consequences.  Libs just can't grasp that whole consequence thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you condone possible serious injuries to an unarmed teenage girl who posed no threat to this cop?
> And you people constantly utter references of totalitarianism and a police state to the left?  What a joke.
> Did you watch the interview of the kid who shot the video?  No?  Of course not.  That would be TMI for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I propose that the youth of today adhere to practices put in place thousands of years ago and listen to authority.  After that, authority rules.  If you think the youth rules, then you are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently this student wasn't taught that you do what you're told, when you're told, by someone having the authority to tell you what and when to do it.  I don't know about you, but what this police officer did was nothing compared to what my dad would have done had I not done what I was told by someone having the authority to tell me what to do and when to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, I'm all there with you.  My dad would have grabbed me by my hair and dragged me.  And all these libs would be amazed at how well we all turned out.
Click to expand...


My dad, when I was young but old enough to understand, told me what he would do to me in situations that fell under this type of thing acting the way this student acted.  While I don't know whether or not he would have done what he said, I knew better than to give him the chance to prove it it to me.  

It's only speculation, but I'm curious to know if the cop was black what the girl would have done when asked to do what she had already been told to do more than once.


----------



## jc456

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke the laws of the State based on her behavior.  Since police enforce the laws and she violated a law, who else is supposed to address it?
> 
> You are correct, in part, about police being used.  I'll add to it that they shouldn't have to be used but when parents don't teach their kids to do what you're told, when you're told, by those who have the authority to tell you, someone has to do the job.
Click to expand...

they actually have to have parents.  cops are not the family life source.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
Click to expand...

It's about time kids started facing legal consequences for their actions, especially at the High School level.  It used to be that misdemeanors like assault and felonies like strong arm robbery (gimme your lunch money!) were treated as outside the venue of law enforcement even though the law applies equally to minors.  No more.  

Resist arrest, go to jail.

Interfere with an officer during his duties, go to jail.

No tears from me.


----------



## koshergrl

And if you sit your


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about time kids started facing legal consequences for their actions, especially at the High School level.  It used to be that misdemeanors like assault and felonies like strong arm robbery (gimme your lunch money!) were treated as outside the venue of law enforcement even though the law applies equally to minors.  No more.
> 
> Resist arrest, go to jail.
> 
> Interfere with an officer during his duties, go to jail.
> 
> No tears from me.
Click to expand...

And if your teacher tells you to leave the room, leave the fucking room.

Dumbasses.


----------



## Conservative65

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
Click to expand...


Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.  

Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."

When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.  

To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.


----------



## Conservative65

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about time kids started facing legal consequences for their actions, especially at the High School level.  It used to be that misdemeanors like assault and felonies like strong arm robbery (gimme your lunch money!) were treated as outside the venue of law enforcement even though the law applies equally to minors.  No more.
> 
> Resist arrest, go to jail.
> 
> Interfere with an officer during his duties, go to jail.
> 
> No tears from me.
Click to expand...


She violated Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws.  It's titled disturbing school and indicates that a student who willfully or unnecessarily disturbs in any way the teacher or students of a school has broken the law.


----------



## Two Thumbs

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.


love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.

so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.

he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.


----------



## ClosedCaption

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm a conservative, you're thinking of democrats. They don't like investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are we being so silly as to say that people support investigations into right doing now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's obvious you know nothing of business or police matters.
Click to expand...


Yeah, because the were talking about investigations. But nice dumb act tho...


----------



## bucs90

Conservative65 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
Click to expand...


I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Two Thumbs said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
Click to expand...


Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?

All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
Click to expand...


Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?


----------



## koshergrl

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
Click to expand...

 
CC can't pass the background check that is required to work as a volunteer at the school, let alone as a cop.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
Click to expand...


The only way to interact with a child of course...by mopping the floor with them


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't blame that cop for doing what was done. He had every right to do whatever had to be done. The best way for evil to triumph is for good to stand there and not do a thing. The girl was disruptive and that cop made it as clear as crystal glass that he was willing to do whatever it took to remove her. Why should he be punished for doing his job? That girl was the problem and the more that he tried to doing something about her, the deeper that she dug the hole that she got herself into.
> 
> God bless you and the cop always!!!
> 
> Holly



*Yeah, right.  Better catch up with the latest.  Ben Fields, the cop, has three other charges prior to this for abusive violence.*


*DOJ opens civil rights probe into S.C. classroom arrest*
"""Officer Ben Fields has been accused of excessive force and racial bias before, but has prevailed in court so far. Trial is set for January in the case of an expelled student who claims Fields targeted black students and falsely accused him of being a gang member in 2013. In another case, a federal jury sided with Fields after a black couple accused him of excessive force and battery during a noise complaint arrest in 2005. A third lawsuit, dismissed in 2009, involved a woman who accused him of battery and violating her rights during a 2006 arrest.

Executive Director of the ACLU of South Carolina Victoria Middleton told CBS News that oversight of police in schools is a question, and called it anything but a "one-off" incident in the state."""

Department of Justice opens civil rights investigation into violent South Carolina classroom arrest


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hancock said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla


----------



## bucs90

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame that cop for doing what was done. He had every right to do whatever had to be done. The best way for evil to triumph is for good to stand there and not do a thing. The girl was disruptive and that cop made it as clear as crystal glass that he was willing to do whatever it took to remove her. Why should he be punished for doing his job? That girl was the problem and the more that he tried to doing something about her, the deeper that she dug the hole that she got herself into.
> 
> God bless you and the cop always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, right.  Better catch up with the latest.  Ben Fields, the cop, has three other charges prior to this for abusive violence.*
> 
> 
> *DOJ opens civil rights probe into S.C. classroom arrest*
> """Officer Ben Fields has been accused of excessive force and racial bias before, but has prevailed in court so far. Trial is set for January in the case of an expelled student who claims Fields targeted black students and falsely accused him of being a gang member in 2013. In another case, a federal jury sided with Fields after a black couple accused him of excessive force and battery during a noise complaint arrest in 2005. A third lawsuit, dismissed in 2009, involved a woman who accused him of battery and violating her rights during a 2006 arrest.
> 
> Executive Director of the ACLU of South Carolina Victoria Middleton told CBS News that oversight of police in schools is a question, and called it anything but a "one-off" incident in the state."""
> 
> Department of Justice opens civil rights investigation into violent South Carolina classroom arrest
Click to expand...


Hey news flash moron....pick ANY COP in America and see how many times they've been sued or been accused of something. Any cop who has worked 5 years or more has probably been sued, probably been falsely accused. Why? Settlements. Cities pay out instead of fighting.

Google this. NYPD pays $5000 just to go away...no matter what. NYPD shot a guy who charged them with a knife...the shit heads LAWYER even said "He deserved to be shot...but NYC is paying so we sued"....and he got $5000. THOSE cops now have a "lost lawsuit" on their record.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The child refused to obey the teacher then defied the officer.

End of story.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*#AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh: Deputy Ben Fields Sued Twice In Federal Court*
*More from Heavy.com:

Fields was first sued in federal court in 2007 from his time as a patrol deputy in 2005. A jury eventually ruled in Fields’ favor.

In that lawsuit, Fields was accused of violating the civil rights of a man and woman at an apartment complex in Columbia. The plaintiff, Carlos Martin, says was driving his car near his home and saw a police officer driving his cruiser in the parking lot. He said he nodded to the officer “as a friendly gesture and greeting.”

Martin said shortly after he parked his car and was walking to his apartment. He says he then heard the officer, later identified as Fields, running toward him calling, “Hey you.” Fields asked for Martin’s license and registration and asked if he was the cause of excessive noise that a resident had complained about. Martin told Fields he wasn’t the source and had just got home from work.

According to the lawsuit, Fields later seized a cell phone from Martin’s wife, Tashiana Anita Martin, who recorded the incident on video and never returned to her. He also arrested her. The charges against both were later dropped when the prosecution failed to show up for court.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*New York Daily News Verified account * ‏@*NYDailyNews*   An army vet watched the #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* and recalled when the cop beat him. http://nydn.us/1LT80Iu


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Do not look for the steroid using Gorilla Sadist to return to any school per Amelia B McKie Secretary Richland School District Two Board Trustee



*NBC BLK* ‏@*NBCBLK*  3h3 hours ago

MOMENTS AGO: *Jeff Temoney, Spring Valley principal:* I will work with our school community to *make certain this episode never occurs again*
Spring Valley High School Principal Jeff Temoney calls the incident a "horrific episode" that "hit me in the gut."


----------



## deltex1

No, Greta I am not.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## SassyIrishLass

There is another video out on this....different angle tells a different story.


----------



## bucs90

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Do not look for the steroid using Gorilla Sadist to return to any school per Amelia B McKie Secretary Richland School District Two Board Trustee



I hope none of the deputies to return.

THEY CALLED AND ASKED TO COPS TO COME REMOVE THAT BRAT BITCH FROM CLASS.

They couldn't do it. So they asked cops to. Cops did it. NOW...under the siege of outraged fucktards....the same school that requested it throws the officer under the bus.

Yes. I hope no cops ever return to any of those schools. Ever. Let the staff deal with the brat hitches from now on....which they obviously cannot or they wouldn't have had to call the cops.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*white privilege*

*The Baxter Bean* ‏@*TheBaxterBean*  21h21 hours ago

#*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* REMINDER: *Cop FIRED IMMEDIATELY After Seen Choking White Student* http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/28/knoxville-cop-fired-immediately-after-photos-show-brutal-choking-of-student/…


----------



## IsaacNewton

One the officer should have asked everyone else to leave the classroom. You need to isolate a problem as much as possible.

The officer was ok to use force, that is what police do, but you can see from the video the cop is angry and acting out of anger. It is excessive, though arguable as to how much excessive. If it were a 25 year old male in the middle of Compton then that would be warranted. A teenage GIRL in a high school?

I also agree that two officers should be present. Or more! Intimidation of numbers would likely keep many of these people from acting out like they do.

Also, what are the rules for pepper spray? Clear the classroom, inform the person they are about to get pepper sprayed and then use it. It does no permanent damage and gets the job done quick with as little violence as possible.

This trend of people thinking they are free to do whatever they want has to end, and the excessive force used by American police also has to end. Its obvious most police need a lot more training.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Check the weight lifting Gorilla for steroid use.  That guy is all pumped up with steroids and experienced 'Roid rage....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Shaun King* Retweeted


*Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago

There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H


----------



## JakeStarkey

McKie should be terminated.

The resource officers will request the PD to reassign them and no one will take a position with the district again.


----------



## Hancock

Check the desk gorilla's ears maybe she didn't hear the repeated commands

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> McKie should be terminated.
> 
> The resource officers will request the PD to reassign them and no one will take a position with the district again.


The only one gonna get terminated is the steroid abusing Gorilla cop..............


----------



## Programmer

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?


I wonder if there's a connection between public outrage and public servants?


----------



## ABikerSailor

The officer used more force than was required for the situation.

This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs. 

He should be fired.


----------



## auditor0007

I've seen one of the videos but I'm going to wait on more info before jumping to any conclusion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.

However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.



Where's the problem?

She refused to comply.

Therefore, given that she is not the authority... she was forced to comply.  What were they supposed to do?  Continue to empower her to disrupt the class?  

LOL!  This is not directed at the OP... but to those registering OUTRAGE... Some of you people are absolutely clueless.

She wasn't injured.  More of this... and you'll have fewer 'students' taking the 'FUCK YOU' position.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The police officer filmed flipping over and dragging a black female student at a South Carolina high school this week has a history of being sued after violent encounters, and as of Tuesday, he is facing an investigation by the FBI and U.S. Department of Justice over the videotaped incident after it went viral online.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The police officer filmed flipping over and dragging a black female student at a South Carolina high school this week has a history of being sued after violent encounters, and as of Tuesday, he is facing an investigation by the FBI and U.S. Department of Justice over the videotaped incident after it went viral online.



Sounds like the right guy for the job.  _Great choice!_


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say they were against an investigation? I didn't read that.
> 
> I welcome the investigation. I believe, and I admit this is my opinion, that the investigation will get the same result as in the case of Darren Wilson. If I'm wrong I will freely admit it. I anxiously await the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lets think about this.  If you dont see a problem with what the cop did would you be for an investigation?  What would the supported investigation be investigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm a conservative, you're thinking of democrats. They don't like investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are we being so silly as to say that people support investigations into right doing now?
Click to expand...


Not sure what you just asked. Not that I have any say in the matter but I approve of any investigation of this cop's actions and am ready to accept the outcome.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Deputy _Ben Fields_, has been suspended* without pay*


----------



## PredFan

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was striking him with her right fist.  Put on some glasses or get a lasic surgery or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you find somebody being thrown across the classroom and start a thread on it.  Until then, you might want to consider discussing what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you were being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am.  She wasn't thrown across the room, she was thrown to the ground as is everyone who resists arrest.
Click to expand...


Actually it appears to me that her own actions made the chair go over. I'm reasonably certain she did it on purpose.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*MSNBC* ‏@*MSNBC*  3h3 hours ago

Sheriff Lott on seeing the video for the first time:* “I wanted to throw up.”* http://on.msnbc.com/1kO3dkS








PredFan said:


> Actually it appears to me that her own actions made the chair go over. I'm reasonably certain she did it on purpose.


----------



## ABikerSailor

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you find somebody being thrown across the classroom and start a thread on it.  Until then, you might want to consider discussing what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you were being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am.  She wasn't thrown across the room, she was thrown to the ground as is everyone who resists arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it appears to me that her own actions made the chair go over. I'm reasonably certain she did it on purpose.
Click to expand...


Watch the video closely.  First he put his arm around her neck, and then grabbed the desk and tilted it up.

Guarantee he knew what he was doing.


----------



## protectionist

*Moderation Note:   This is the OP for the incoming merged thread. *
*Should make it easier to read...  FlaCalTenn*




It's happening again. A police officer is called to attend to another criminal jerk, who refuses to abide by society's rules, and the cop winds up under attack by liberal idiots, for doing his job. The things I'm hearing from the school board members are ludicrous. They are blaming the cop for what is essentially > police work. They're demonizing him for doing his job.

Sure, he grabbed the 16 year old girl (who hit him in the face, in addition to her other offenses) and dragged her, to the front of the room (where there was more room to subdue her) before handcuffing her. Well, bingo! If she wasn't resisting the officer, he wouldn't have had to manhandle her would he ?, illustrious school board members.

So we have a criminal committing multiple criminal acts, showing total disregard for 3 authorities (teacher, school administrator, and police officer), and when the officer (Ben Fields) whom they hire to maintain order and make arrests, does just that, they are all up in arms. Can anyone explain why ? Oh excessive force ? I don't see that. What do the do-gooders expect the cop to do ? Plead with this brat ? Sing her a song ? Offer her candy? Play pattycake with her ? He's a COP, you idiots.

One reason might be that some are seeing this as a racist thing. White cop, Black perpetrator. I notice 2 calls have been made for a civil rights investigation. Why ? Does that mean every time a White cop physically subdues a criminal who's Black, and resisting arrest, he should be seen as acting racistly improper ? This is insane.

Part of the reason for this getting twisted into the craziness that it is, is the media coverage. Naturally, the liberal media have played their part, and blown it into an incident, rather than just an arrest (like millions of others). To hear them tell it, you'd think someone has just re-enacted slavery all over again.

On CNN, Erin Burnett asked _"Is there any way this can be justified ?" _At first I thought she was talking about the student who was disobeying orders to turn off her cell phone, and ordered to leave the classroom, and then assaulted a cop. But NO, do-gooder Erin had another idea. She hooks up with the anti-cop lunacy infecting the nation, and somehow finds fit to blame the cop, and imply there couldn't be any justification for him to > DO HIS JOB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Then, they bring on one of the school board members ( who say they don't want Fields working there any more) and it gets even crazier. School board member , Chip Jackson, (I can't remember all the dumb things he said), but one thing he said was,_ "I saw my daughter there. I saw my wife"_. Great job of showing your objectivity there , Chip.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am REALLY getting tired of the assault on America's cops, and the sympathy being given to criminals. If anybody needs to be relieved of their job, it would be Erin Burnett, Chip Jackson, the school board members who are villainizing Ben Fields, and whoever the imbeciles are who have tried to turn a police arrest, into a civil rights case. Give us a break!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong.

PPS  - Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott - also blames the officer, as does the school board's chief, James Manning.  I think they are all hacks, just worried about getting fired, and trying to cover their butts.

South Carolina student's violent arrest caught on video - CNN.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to interact with a child of course...by mopping the floor with them
Click to expand...



Not in this case.

She's black so he should have shot her where she sat.


----------



## koshergrl

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *MSNBC* ‏@*MSNBC*  3h3 hours ago
> 
> Sheriff Lott on seeing the video for the first time:* “I wanted to throw up.”* http://on.msnbc.com/1kO3dkS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it appears to me that her own actions made the chair go over. I'm reasonably certain she did it on purpose.
Click to expand...

 I think the officer did that pretty tidily lol.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She was not.  And she was still in her seat.  Are you serious?  And even if she was, it's called restraint.  Not toss and drag, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you find somebody being thrown across the classroom and start a thread on it.  Until then, you might want to consider discussing what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you were being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am.  She wasn't thrown across the room, she was thrown to the ground as is everyone who resists arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it appears to me that her own actions made the chair go over. I'm reasonably certain she did it on purpose.
Click to expand...


You NEVER disappoint.

The chair went over because she defended herself. 

Just as you or anyone else would have done. 

The teacher lost control and then the cop lost control. The cop threw a temper tantrum, attacked a young girl and she fought back. She's just damn lucky the asshole didn't shoot her. 

Hope we hear she and her family win a nice big fat settlement for this blatent assault.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

_"One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong."_

Oh. Well why didn't he say that before. 

That changes everything.


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *MSNBC* ‏@*MSNBC*  3h3 hours ago
> 
> Sheriff Lott on seeing the video for the first time:* “I wanted to throw up.”* http://on.msnbc.com/1kO3dkS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it appears to me that her own actions made the chair go over. I'm reasonably certain she did it on purpose.
Click to expand...


MSNBC! Lol.


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Deputy _Ben Fields_, has been suspended* without pay*



Hmmmm...,


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## PredFan

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, what part of restraining someone involves throwing them across the class.  Thats the opposite of restraining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you find somebody being thrown across the classroom and start a thread on it.  Until then, you might want to consider discussing what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you were being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am.  She wasn't thrown across the room, she was thrown to the ground as is everyone who resists arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it appears to me that her own actions made the chair go over. I'm reasonably certain she did it on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You NEVER disappoint.
> 
> The chair went over because she defended herself.
> 
> Just as you or anyone else would have done.
> 
> The teacher lost control and then the cop lost control. The cop threw a temper tantrum, attacked a young girl and she fought back. She's just damn lucky the asshole didn't shoot her.
> 
> Hope we hear she and her family win a nice big fat settlement for this blatent assault.
Click to expand...


No, I would not have done that moron. I would have gotten up when told.


----------



## bucs90

And they'll all respond with the same shit.

"Should have been handled differently"
"Should've deescalated"
"Need better training"

Now...99% of them offer NOTHING as a solution....other than simply "not that".

But some...oh those brave naive few libs....will offer some doozies. Today I've heard "thumb lock", "ear lock", "pick up the entire desk with her in it and remove her while in the desk".

I even hears this classic: DISMISS all the other students from class so she can't show off, have multiple adults sit with her to try to convince her, and call her parents to come get her (if they can) and let the whole rest of the class just be dismissed. YEAH...we'd never have a school day if this whopper of a plan went into effect.


----------



## bucs90

Luddly Neddite said:


> _"One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong."_
> 
> Oh. Well why didn't he say that before.
> 
> That changes everything.



Actually it changes nothing. The cop did nothing wrong from the start.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

_"Authorities" he says, lol.  I recognize no such thing._​


----------



## PredFan

If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.


----------



## Tank

Cop should have let the liberal teachers deal with it, after all they created it


----------



## protectionist

Luddly Neddite said:


> _"One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong."_
> 
> Oh. Well why didn't he say that before.
> 
> That changes everything.


He DID say it before.


----------



## protectionist

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _"Authorities" he says, lol.  I recognize no such thing._​


So you can go to jail right along with her then.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bucs90 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong."_
> 
> Oh. Well why didn't he say that before.
> 
> That changes everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it changes nothing. The cop did nothing wrong from the start.
Click to expand...


Obviously, I was being sarcastic but -


You don't know that. You CHOOSE to believe it because it fits your agenda but what we know is from the beginning of the video on.

What we saw him do in the video was wrong.

He lost control of himself and acted out of ego and anger. He's supposed to be the adult but he behaved as bad or worse than the girl.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

protectionist said:


> It's happening again. A police officer is called to attend to another criminal jerk, who refuses to abide by society's rules, and the cop winds up under attack by liberal idiots, for doing his job. The things I'm hearing from the school board members are ludicrous. They are blaming the cop for what is essentially > police work. They're demonizing him for doing his job.
> 
> Sure, he grabbed the 16 year old girl (who hit him in the face, in addition to her other offenses) and dragged her, to the front of the room (where there was more room to subdue her) before handcuffing her. Well, bingo! If she wasn't resisting the officer, he wouldn't have had to manhandle her would he ?, illustrious school board members.
> 
> So we have a criminal committing multiple criminal acts, showing total disregard for 3 authorities (teacher, school administrator, and police officer), and when the officer (Ben Fields) whom they hire to maintain order and make arrests, does just that, they are all up in arms. Can anyone explain why ? Oh excessive force ? I don't see that. What do the do-gooders expect the cop to do ? Plead with this brat ? Sing her a song ? Offer her candy? Play pattycake with her ? He's a COP, you idiots.
> 
> One reason might be that some are seeing this as a racist thing. White cop, Black perpetrator. I notice 2 calls have been made for a civil rights investigation. Why ? Does that mean every time a White cop physically subdues a criminal who's Black, and resisting arrest, he should be seen as acting racistly improper ? This is insane.
> 
> Part of the reason for this getting twisted into the craziness that it is, is the media coverage. Naturally, the liberal media have played their part, and blown it into an incident, rather than just an arrest (like millions of others). To hear them tell it, you'd think someone has just re-enacted slavery all over again.
> 
> On CNN, Erin Burnett asked _"Is there any way this can be justified ?" _At first I thought she was talking about the student who was disobeying orders to turn off her cell phone, and ordered to leave the classroom, and then assaulted a cop. But NO, do-gooder Erin had another idea. She hooks up with the anti-cop lunacy infecting the nation, and somehow finds fit to blame the cop, and imply there couldn't be any justification for him to > DO HIS JOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they bring on one of the school board members ( who say they don't want Fields working there any more) and it gets even crazier. School board member , Chip Jackson, (I can't remember all the dumb things he said), but one thing he said was,_ "I saw my daughter there. I saw my wife"_. Great job of showing your objectivity there , Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am REALLY getting tired of the assault on America's cops, and the sympathy being given to criminals. If anybody needs to be relieved of their job, it would be Erin Burnett, Chip Jackson, the school board members who are villainizing Ben Fields, and whoever the imbeciles are who have tried to turn a police arrest, into a civil rights case. Give us a break!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong.
> 
> PPS  - Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott - also blames the officer, as does the school board's chief, James Manning.  I think they are all hacks, just worried about getting fired, and trying to cover their butts.
> 
> South Carolina student's violent arrest caught on video - CNN.com




*A sixteen-year-old girl who simply refuses to put her cell phone away is not a criminal.  I suggest you listen to the interview of Niya Kennedy who witnessed the assault, protested and was subsequently arrested by Ben Fields.  
But you won't.  It would conflict with your prejudged, fucked up, biased opinion.*


----------



## TemplarKormac

So if we watch this video in it's entirety, we can see that the girl is willfully being belligerent and disruptive

1) The girl is being disruptive in class, and the teacher asks POLITELY for her to stop. She doesn't comply.

2) After repeated disruptions, the teacher asks her to leave. Once again the girl refuses to comply.

3) The teacher then calls down to the office, asking one last time for the girl to leave. Once again she doesn't comply.

4) The office responds by sending an officer, who asks the girl to come with him. She refuses to comply with the lawful command of a police officer.

5) Officer tells her to leave, or he will use force to remove her from the classroom. She refuses, once again, a lawful command of a police officer.

6) In a textbook escalation and execution of the force continuum (you can go google that) he uses force to remove the girl from the desk, she responds by punching and kicking the officer and flipping her own desk in the process.

7) And in response to that punch, he uses more force to gain compliance. He drags her from the desk and tells her to put her hands behind her back, she refuses, once again refusing a lawful command from a police officer. 

The man did his job. His goal was to gain submission. That doesn't make him racist.


----------



## Hossfly

Luddly Neddite said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong."_
> 
> Oh. Well why didn't he say that before.
> 
> That changes everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it changes nothing. The cop did nothing wrong from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, I was being sarcastic but -
> 
> 
> You don't know that. You CHOOSE to believe it because it fits your agenda but what we know is from the beginning of the video on.
> 
> What we saw him do in the video was wrong.
> 
> He lost control of himself and acted out of ego and anger. He's supposed to be the adult but he behaved as bad or worse than the girl.
Click to expand...

Depends on how many times she called him a MF. The sweet little thing provoked him. That's the M.O. since Ferguson.


----------



## Katzndogz

It looks pretty much like an orchestrated set up.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Hossfly said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong."_
> 
> Oh. Well why didn't he say that before.
> 
> That changes everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it changes nothing. The cop did nothing wrong from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, I was being sarcastic but -
> 
> 
> You don't know that. You CHOOSE to believe it because it fits your agenda but what we know is from the beginning of the video on.
> 
> What we saw him do in the video was wrong.
> 
> He lost control of himself and acted out of ego and anger. He's supposed to be the adult but he behaved as bad or worse than the girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how many times she called him a MF. The sweet little thing provoked him. That's the M.O. since Ferguson.
Click to expand...



You really think that name calling is sufficient cause to be attacked and thrown to the floor?

Cops have been called names long before Ferguson and they have acted out of anger before that as well. Police brutality is nothing new. 

I came across this in an antique store. I couldn't see anything to indicate the age of it but ...


----------



## Pogo

TemplarKormac said:


> So if we watch this video in it's entirety, we can see that the girl is willfully being belligerent and disruptive
> 
> 1) The girl is being disruptive in class, and the teacher asks POLITELY for her to stop. She doesn't comply.
> 
> 2) After repeated disruptions, the teacher asks her to leave. Once again the girl refuses to comply.
> 
> 3) The teacher then calls down to the office, asking one last time for the girl to leave. Once again she doesn't comply.
> 
> 4) The office responds by sending an officer, who asks the girl to come with him. She refuses to comply with the lawful command of a police officer.



Where do you get all this extra shit?  The only videos I saw (two, from 2 slightly different angles) begin with the goon flipping the desk over.



TemplarKormac said:


> 6) In a textbook escalation and execution of the force continuum (you can go google that) he uses force to remove the girl from the desk, she responds by punching and kicking the officer and flipping her own desk in the process.



"Flipping her own desk"?  

No doubt related to the customary citizen felony that goes something like "struck the peace officer repeatedly with his face".



TemplarKormac said:


> 7) And in response to that punch, he uses more force to gain compliance. He drags her from the desk and tells her to put her hands behind her back, she refuses, once again refusing a lawful command from a police officer.
> 
> The man did his job. His goal was to gain submission. That doesn't make him racist.



Who said anything about "racist"?  He's a thug.  Thuggery isn't confined to a race.


----------



## Pogo

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _"Authorities" he says, lol.  I recognize no such thing._​




But the passivist authoritarian-worshipers do.  They absolutely cream their pants at the sight of He-Man®.  They seem to dig the whole testosterone trip.


----------



## flacaltenn

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening again. A police officer is called to attend to another criminal jerk, who refuses to abide by society's rules, and the cop winds up under attack by liberal idiots, for doing his job. The things I'm hearing from the school board members are ludicrous. They are blaming the cop for what is essentially > police work. They're demonizing him for doing his job.
> 
> Sure, he grabbed the 16 year old girl (who hit him in the face, in addition to her other offenses) and dragged her, to the front of the room (where there was more room to subdue her) before handcuffing her. Well, bingo! If she wasn't resisting the officer, he wouldn't have had to manhandle her would he ?, illustrious school board members.
> 
> So we have a criminal committing multiple criminal acts, showing total disregard for 3 authorities (teacher, school administrator, and police officer), and when the officer (Ben Fields) whom they hire to maintain order and make arrests, does just that, they are all up in arms. Can anyone explain why ? Oh excessive force ? I don't see that. What do the do-gooders expect the cop to do ? Plead with this brat ? Sing her a song ? Offer her candy? Play pattycake with her ? He's a COP, you idiots.
> 
> One reason might be that some are seeing this as a racist thing. White cop, Black perpetrator. I notice 2 calls have been made for a civil rights investigation. Why ? Does that mean every time a White cop physically subdues a criminal who's Black, and resisting arrest, he should be seen as acting racistly improper ? This is insane.
> 
> Part of the reason for this getting twisted into the craziness that it is, is the media coverage. Naturally, the liberal media have played their part, and blown it into an incident, rather than just an arrest (like millions of others). To hear them tell it, you'd think someone has just re-enacted slavery all over again.
> 
> On CNN, Erin Burnett asked _"Is there any way this can be justified ?" _At first I thought she was talking about the student who was disobeying orders to turn off her cell phone, and ordered to leave the classroom, and then assaulted a cop. But NO, do-gooder Erin had another idea. She hooks up with the anti-cop lunacy infecting the nation, and somehow finds fit to blame the cop, and imply there couldn't be any justification for him to > DO HIS JOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they bring on one of the school board members ( who say they don't want Fields working there any more) and it gets even crazier. School board member , Chip Jackson, (I can't remember all the dumb things he said), but one thing he said was,_ "I saw my daughter there. I saw my wife"_. Great job of showing your objectivity there , Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am REALLY getting tired of the assault on America's cops, and the sympathy being given to criminals. If anybody needs to be relieved of their job, it would be Erin Burnett, Chip Jackson, the school board members who are villainizing Ben Fields, and whoever the imbeciles are who have tried to turn a police arrest, into a civil rights case. Give us a break!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong.
> 
> PPS  - Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott - also blames the officer, as does the school board's chief, James Manning.  I think they are all hacks, just worried about getting fired, and trying to cover their butts.
> 
> South Carolina student's violent arrest caught on video - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A sixteen-year-old girl who simply refuses to put her cell phone away is not a criminal.  I suggest you listen to the interview of Niya Kennedy who witnessed the assault, protested and was subsequently arrested by Ben Fields.
> But you won't.  It would conflict with your prejudged, fucked up, biased opinion.*
Click to expand...


How much education do you want to* steal *from the OTHER 25 kids in that classroom? Bring in a psychiatrist? Use a tranquilizer dart? This goes on DAY after DAY after DAY. My family is chock full of teachers and principals and "teach for america" folks. My uncle's been stabbed, had 2 cars torched and chopped and injured 6 times during his "bad part of Brooklyn" assignments.

THAT'S why we have "resource officers". So that the teachers can teach. In an environment where the classroom is FOCUSED on education -- not a cell phone..

You don't expect the Marines to do daycare. Shouldn't expect resource officers to spend more time on getting the job done..


----------



## Hossfly

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"One of the students in the class who witnessed the whole thing said the girl was totally at fault, and the cop did nothing wrong."_
> 
> Oh. Well why didn't he say that before.
> 
> That changes everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it changes nothing. The cop did nothing wrong from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, I was being sarcastic but -
> 
> 
> You don't know that. You CHOOSE to believe it because it fits your agenda but what we know is from the beginning of the video on.
> 
> What we saw him do in the video was wrong.
> 
> He lost control of himself and acted out of ego and anger. He's supposed to be the adult but he behaved as bad or worse than the girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how many times she called him a MF. The sweet little thing provoked him. That's the M.O. since Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really think that name calling is sufficient cause to be attacked and thrown to the floor?
> 
> Cops have been called names long before Ferguson and they have acted out of anger before that as well. Police brutality is nothing new.
> 
> I came across this in an antique store. I couldn't see anything to indicate the age of it but ...
> 
> View attachment 53439
Click to expand...

The girl disrupted the class and disobeyed the teacher. The ass't principal was called and she disobeyed him. The resource officer was called and she disobeyed him. Then when he said he was going to remover her, she struck him in the face. He was doing his job. period. More videos are coming out that haven't been shown yet. She wasn't supposed to be using a phone in the first place. The inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## sealybobo

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.


What if it was a male student and a little female officer?

We need to send a message. You must comply with an officers verbal commands.

Your post is spot on.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Very well said, Sealybobo!


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.


I agree we don't need hot heads being cops. What would you have done? You tell her to put her hands behind her back and she says no.

I would have done exactly what he did. I'd manhandle her without actually hurting her.

She's OK, right?


----------



## sealybobo

blastoff said:


> I would never act in such a manner towards any teacher, policeman, or other person of authority simply because when my father found out I would be in very very deep doo-doo.


He'd woop your ass worse than the cops did.

Today parents don't hit and will sue the police and school.


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *white privilege*
> 
> *The Baxter Bean* ‏@*TheBaxterBean*  21h21 hours ago
> 
> #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* REMINDER: *Cop FIRED IMMEDIATELY After Seen Choking White Student* http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/28/knoxville-cop-fired-immediately-after-photos-show-brutal-choking-of-student/…


Jack Nicholson was right in a few good men when he said you people ask the cops to protect you but then question the way they do it.

That's how a father should grab his kid for breaking the law. Better a cop or your dad than your cellmate.


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *white privilege*
> 
> *The Baxter Bean* ‏@*TheBaxterBean*  21h21 hours ago
> 
> #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* REMINDER: *Cop FIRED IMMEDIATELY After Seen Choking White Student* http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/28/knoxville-cop-fired-immediately-after-photos-show-brutal-choking-of-student/…


Jack Nicholson was right in a few good men when he said you people ask the cops to protect you but then question the way they do it.

That's how a father should grab his kid for breaking the law. Better a cop or your dad than your cellmate.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ClosedCaption said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
Click to expand...

did you look at the link or just assume the cop was in the wrong.

pfft, don't bother, we both know you knew the cop was wrong before you looked at the link so didn't need to

the bias in the link is so think, only a decent, non-leftist human, would think he's being lied to.

so fuck you and leave the country


----------



## hazlnut

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.




Why would you expel the officer?


----------



## Two Thumbs

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
Click to expand...

called her a sexist and a racist


----------



## hazlnut

It seems like the local authorities are really throwing the cop under the bus.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luddly Neddite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to interact with a child of course...by mopping the floor with them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in this case.
> 
> She's black so he should have shot her where she sat.
Click to expand...

when you have nothing to add, add racism.

leftist will never call you on it, and you can keep repeating the bullshit non-stop b/c it takes no IQ to repeat it


----------



## Two Thumbs

hazlnut said:


> It seems like the local authorities are really throwing the cop under the bus.


They have to.

she's black and he's white.

he did the right thing and will lose his job and life b/c of it


----------



## Staidhup

So ask yourself one question, is this the conduct one expects from our students,in our schools, after we have invested so much? So maybe this is why charter schools are the choice after all , students that actually want to learn and follow the rules, that crave for an opportunity to excell are held hostage in a system that is incapable of demanding respect.


----------



## hazlnut

Two Thumbs said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like the local authorities are really throwing the cop under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> They have to.
> 
> she's black and he's white.
> 
> he did the right thing and will lose his job and life b/c of it
Click to expand...



I would say he should have cleared the classroom first and called for a backup female officer to observe and assist.


----------



## Two Thumbs

hazlnut said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like the local authorities are really throwing the cop under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> They have to.
> 
> she's black and he's white.
> 
> he did the right thing and will lose his job and life b/c of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say he should have cleared the classroom first and called for a backup female officer to observe and assist.
Click to expand...

non-sense

that's just some Monday morning quarterback non-sense.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
Click to expand...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Two Thumbs said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you look at the link or just assume the cop was in the wrong.
> 
> pfft, don't bother, we both know you knew the cop was wrong before you looked at the link so didn't need to
> 
> the bias in the link is so think, only a decent, non-leftist human, would think he's being lied to.
> 
> so fuck you and leave the country
Click to expand...

That's how cop haters roll. It's a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

hazlnut said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like the local authorities are really throwing the cop under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> They have to.
> 
> she's black and he's white.
> 
> he did the right thing and will lose his job and life b/c of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say he should have cleared the classroom first and called for a backup female officer to observe and assist.
Click to expand...


At least you're trying to other solutions.  But no matter what was done, she would have resisted violently and the result would have been the same.

BTW, a black female NYPD sergeant was on the scene when Eric Garner was arrested and died resisting.  I don't know why people assume more officers reduces the danger of resisting arrest.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

hazlnut said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expel the officer?
Click to expand...

Probably because he's Catholic


----------



## Programmer

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
Click to expand...

Police shouldn't make an arrest on a resistor without backup.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police shouldn't make an arrest on a resistor without backup.
Click to expand...


That's an impossible standard to meet and shows the cop hater Left's general ignorance about police procedure.  Anyone not complying with lawful orders is an ongoing threat. What if she pulled out a 9 while he was waiting for backup? The object is to get the suspect in cuffs as soon as possible to reduce the opportunity for something going wrong.

Jeeze, you people act like she's not going to recover and be just fine.  She's got some well deserved bruises and I hope they hurt.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.
> 
> I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).
Click to expand...

have you ever served as a police officer or the like???
You don't mess around and play patty cake. It is a good way of getting hurt. Especially against people you think are docile. Especially  drunks


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

tyroneweaver said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.
> 
> I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you ever served as a police officer or the like???
> You don't mess around and play patty cake. It is a good way of getting hurt. Especially against people you think are docile. Especially  drunks
Click to expand...

Clearly she hasn't.  Her life's mission is to warn the world about the dangers of Catholicism. At everything else, she's a novice at best.


----------



## ninja007

go Tommy go!


----------



## Interpol

Jeremiah said:


> There is one more thing I would change.  I would go back to the original system of the police department responds from their headquarters while the police officer stationed at the school calls in and asks for backup.  Then the student is taken to jail until they are transferred to a juvenile detention center.  The fact that this officer had to respond by himself is unacceptable.  There should be at least two officers on any scene in order that each have someone backing them up.  He was alone.  The situation was out of control.
> 
> Proper procedure would be call for back up and wait for them to arrive.  Arrest the girl and charge her with resisting arrest, attacking a police officer, whatever the charges may be and make sure she has a record.  Let the parents pay for a lawyer, the court fees, damages done to the classroom furniture, etc.



How fucking bad at their job must they be that they need to use physical violence to remove an unarmed teenage girl from a classroom? 

When I was in high school, the same thing happened. Teacher told a student to go to the principal's office. Student refused. Teacher said, "Okay, then every minute you stay in my classroom I'm deducting 5% from your final grade." Kid thought about it for less than 30 seconds, got up, and left. 

This whole scenario is only appropriate to you if you think our country should be more like China.


----------



## Interpol

Question for the victim-blamers: If this officer's actions are appropriate to the crime of "not listening", then what in your estimation would be inappropriate? Killing her? Would that be too far for you, or just appropriate enough for the sin of "not listening"?


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police shouldn't make an arrest on a resistor without backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an impossible standard to meet and shows the cop hater Left's general ignorance about police procedure.  Anyone not complying with lawful orders is an ongoing threat. What if she pulled out a 9 while he was waiting for backup? The object is to get the suspect in cuffs as soon as possible to reduce the opportunity for something going wrong.
> 
> Jeeze, you people act like she's not going to recover and be just fine.  She's got some well deserved bruises and I hope they hurt.
Click to expand...


Yep. That's what these idiots don't grasp.

"Backup" is for the cops safety and ability to make the arrest. NOT to ensure the suspect and suspects fans don't get their feelings hurt.

This cop clearly didn't need backup. And cops cannot make it a practice of demanding 1-2 extra cops for every person who resists. Because as body cams will soon show...it's so common that we'd never have cops working if 3 or 4 had to be summoned to every asshole who won't follow the rules.


----------



## bucs90

Interpol said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one more thing I would change.  I would go back to the original system of the police department responds from their headquarters while the police officer stationed at the school calls in and asks for backup.  Then the student is taken to jail until they are transferred to a juvenile detention center.  The fact that this officer had to respond by himself is unacceptable.  There should be at least two officers on any scene in order that each have someone backing them up.  He was alone.  The situation was out of control.
> 
> Proper procedure would be call for back up and wait for them to arrive.  Arrest the girl and charge her with resisting arrest, attacking a police officer, whatever the charges may be and make sure she has a record.  Let the parents pay for a lawyer, the court fees, damages done to the classroom furniture, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking bad at their job must they be that they need to use physical violence to remove an unarmed teenage girl from a classroom?
> 
> When I was in high school, the same thing happened. Teacher told a student to go to the principal's office. Student refused. Teacher said, "Okay, then every minute you stay in my classroom I'm deducting 5% from your final grade." Kid thought about it for less than 30 seconds, got up, and left.
> 
> This whole scenario is only appropriate to you if you think our country should be more like China.
Click to expand...



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! You think kids give a fuck about that? Hell in today's PC classroom you can't fail them anyway.

If the bitch refused to leave at all costs...how else but force would she be removed? Ask prison staff. They've tried for decades to figure out how to remove people from a cell without force. Guess what? Still haven't found it. Ask bouncers. They'd love to find a way to remove idiots from bars without force. Guess what? If the idiot is determined not to go....force is happening.

Same.thing here.


----------



## bucs90

Interpol said:


> Question for the victim-blamers: If this officer's actions are appropriate to the crime of "not listening", then what in your estimation would be inappropriate? Killing her? Would that be too far for you, or just appropriate enough for the sin of "not listening"?



Seriously? Uuugh.

Ok. Yes. Killing her or stabbing her or shooting her would be wrong mmmkay?

He could've sprayed her or tazed her. Guess what would've happened? Yep. OOOOOUTRAGE!!!!!! That's why he tried to use hands on. The bitch resisited......fuck her.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

All the discussion yesterday about it included at some point, "We haven't seen the whole incident and don't know how long the officer talked with the student before getting physical."

Ya well, maybe then you should stfu about it until you have?


----------



## bucs90

Delta4Embassy said:


> All the discussion yesterday about it included at some point, "We haven't seen the whole incident and don't know how long the officer talked with the student before getting physical."
> 
> Ya well, maybe then you should stfu about it until you have?



CNNs initial article online actually lead with "Without knowing all the details and what led to it, it still appears..........media vomit".



Attention cops. Just quit. Just say fuck it. If a person won't comply with verbal commands....leave. Tell them to call the Army or the local media and let them handle it. Army ain't coming. And local media apparently knows every answer to law enforcement issues so they an do it.themselves.


----------



## JoeMoma

Interpol said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one more thing I would change.  I would go back to the original system of the police department responds from their headquarters while the police officer stationed at the school calls in and asks for backup.  Then the student is taken to jail until they are transferred to a juvenile detention center.  The fact that this officer had to respond by himself is unacceptable.  There should be at least two officers on any scene in order that each have someone backing them up.  He was alone.  The situation was out of control.
> 
> Proper procedure would be call for back up and wait for them to arrive.  Arrest the girl and charge her with resisting arrest, attacking a police officer, whatever the charges may be and make sure she has a record.  Let the parents pay for a lawyer, the court fees, damages done to the classroom furniture, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking bad at their job must they be that they need to use physical violence to remove an unarmed teenage girl from a classroom?
> 
> When I was in high school, the same thing happened. Teacher told a student to go to the principal's office. Student refused. Teacher said, "Okay, then every minute you stay in my classroom I'm deducting 5% from your final grade." Kid thought about it for less than 30 seconds, got up, and left.
> 
> This whole scenario is only appropriate to you if you think our country should be more like China.
Click to expand...

This girl probably did not give a rat's ass about her grade.


----------



## Conservative65

bucs90 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
Click to expand...


It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.


----------



## Conservative65

jc456 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke the laws of the State based on her behavior.  Since police enforce the laws and she violated a law, who else is supposed to address it?
> 
> You are correct, in part, about police being used.  I'll add to it that they shouldn't have to be used but when parents don't teach their kids to do what you're told, when you're told, by those who have the authority to tell you, someone has to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they actually have to have parents.  cops are not the family life source.
Click to expand...


And that parent has to do their job.  The most attention far too many parents today have given their kids was during conception.


----------



## JoeMoma

Just my humble opinion, but this incident isn't anyhow near as bad as people make it out to be.  So the desk turned over while the cop tried to remove the girl.  Was the cop really trying to body slam her as some are claiming.......hell no.  The girl was holding on to the desk (with her body, not just her hands).  Of course the desk is going to flip over, but that's the girls fault by not marching her ass to the principles office when told to leave the classroom.  So the cop dragged her after the desk flipped....its not like he pulled out his baton and beat her.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The steroid Juiced Gorilla is told "No Trespassing*

School Board Chairman James Manning said Tuesday that the officer involved has been asked to not return to any Richland 2 property.

School Board Chairman James Manning said Tuesday that the officer involved has been asked to not return to any Richland 2 property.

Manning called the incident an "outrageous exception" to the district's "culture, conduct and standards."

"What happened yesterday ... is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for," Manning said, adding that district officials are doing everything in their power to prevent more incidents like this.


----------



## bucs90

Conservative65 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
Click to expand...


Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.


----------



## bucs90

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The steroid Juiced Gorilla is told "No Trespassing*
> 
> School Board Chairman James Manning said Tuesday that the officer involved has been asked to not return to any Richland 2 property.
> 
> School Board Chairman James Manning said Tuesday that the officer involved has been asked to not return to any Richland 2 property.
> 
> Manning called the incident an "outrageous exception" to the district's "culture, conduct and standards."
> 
> "What happened yesterday ... is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for," Manning said, adding that district officials are doing everything in their power to prevent more incidents like this.



Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> [QUOTE="Tyr
> Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.



That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back


----------



## Conservative65

bucs90 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> 
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.
Click to expand...


Teachers can't do that.  

The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.  

Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Tyr
> Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back
Click to expand...

Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.

How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.



The steroid Juiced body Building Gorilla broke the law...he committed aggravated child abuse ...the student was hospitalized on Monday...the juiced up Gorilla needs to be fired and prosecuted and hung out to dry for all to see

"Few incidents better communicate just how over-policed America, particularly Black America, is in 2015 than a teenage girl being thrown around like a rag doll over having a cell phone in class. Whether this was a violation of a school rule or not, it wasn't a crime, and is among the most minor violations of school rules. For such horrendous force to be used by an intimidating officer on a young girl should've resulted in the immediate termination of Officer Ben Fields"


----------



## bucs90

Conservative65 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can't do that.
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
Click to expand...


YES they can. How can bouncers and corporate security remove and detain people?? It's legal if you are the official employee and given permission to perform security functions...which teachers can do.

It's time to take cops out of schools and get the school staff to keep order in their own house.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steroid Juiced body Building Gorilla broke the law...he committed aggravated child abuse ...the student was hospitalized on Monday...the juiced up Gorilla needs to be fired and prosecuted and hung out to dry for all to see
> 
> "Few incidents better communicate just how over-policed America, particularly Black America, is in 2015 than a teenage girl being thrown around like a rag doll over having a cell phone in class. Whether this was a violation of a school rule or not, it wasn't a crime, and is among the most minor violations of school rules. For such horrendous force to be used by an intimidating officer on a young girl should've resulted in the immediate termination of Officer Ben Fields"
Click to expand...


So you have proof he takes steroids?  

Let's see.  The person making the quote plays the race card then has no clue that what the girl did IS a crime under SC law.  He/She wants to make it out as if the only reason the cop did what he did was the race of the girl.  I could say the only reason the girl refused to follow the rules was because she's black.


----------



## bucs90

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steroid Juiced body Building Gorilla broke the law...he committed aggravated child abuse ...the student was hospitalized on Monday...the juiced up Gorilla needs to be fired and prosecuted and hung out to dry for all to see
> 
> "Few incidents better communicate just how over-policed America, particularly Black America, is in 2015 than a teenage girl being thrown around like a rag doll over having a cell phone in class. Whether this was a violation of a school rule or not, it wasn't a crime, and is among the most minor violations of school rules. For such horrendous force to be used by an intimidating officer on a young girl should've resulted in the immediate termination of Officer Ben Fields"
Click to expand...


Steroids? Bodybuilder?? He looks like an average sized male who may work out periodically. 

Oh I forgot....to libs....ANYONE even remotely willing to use aggression in any way must be on roids.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.



You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder


----------



## Mac1958

Conservative65 said:


> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.


It's a part of the "Black Culture" that seems to EXPECT kids not to do what they're told.  

The child:

Broke rules by ignoring directions from the teacher
Broke rules by not leaving the class 

Broke rules by ignoring directions from the officer
Broke rules by fighting with the officer
But of course, the PC Police won't mention any of that.

They are enablers, and they are complicit.  
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> Oh I forgot....to libs....ANYONE even remotely willing to use aggression in any way must be on roids.


*you are a Dorky wimp and you know it.*..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Its part of white culture to amass guns then go to a public place and start killing people for no reason*


----------



## bucs90

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
Click to expand...


Thanks for the GIF. It's actually pretty funny. Drag that brat bitch out so the civilized kids can get their education. Fuck her haha!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> Thanks for the GIF. It's actually pretty funny. Drag that brat bitch out so the civilized kids can get their education. Fuck her haha!


There is nothing as funny as *white wimp wonk dorks* trying to post tough ..


----------



## Conservative65

bucs90 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can't do that.
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES they can. How can bouncers and corporate security remove and detain people?? It's legal if you are the official employee and given permission to perform security functions...which teachers can do.
> 
> It's time to take cops out of schools and get the school staff to keep order in their own house.
Click to expand...


You ever worked in a school district?  Bouncers and corporate security can because where they're doing it is private property.  If you're on the sidewalk in front of my house, public way, and you're doing something I don't like, I can't throw you off the sidewalk. However, once you step foot in my yard, private property, the rules change.


----------



## bucs90

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the GIF. It's actually pretty funny. Drag that brat bitch out so the civilized kids can get their education. Fuck her haha!
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing as funny as *white wimp wonk dorks* trying to post tough ..
Click to expand...


Haha sure thing retard.

Drag that bitch out!!


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the GIF. It's actually pretty funny. Drag that brat bitch out so the civilized kids can get their education. Fuck her haha!
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing as funny as *white wimp wonk dorks* trying to post tough ..
Click to expand...


Actually, there is. It's idiot Liberals defending a girl who broke the law claiming the only reason the white cop did this was because she was black and saying it she was white it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

They should do a hair test for steroid use...use of steroids can lead to Rage incidents...


----------



## Conservative65

Mac1958 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of the "Black Culture" that seems to EXPECT kids not to do what they're told.
> 
> The child:
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the teacher
> Broke rules by not leaving the class
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the officer
> Broke rules by fighting with the officer
> But of course, the PC Police won't mention any of that.
> 
> They are enablers, and they are complicit.
> .
Click to expand...


By doing, or refusing to do depending on how you look at it, she broke STATE LAW.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Essentially, though, what we really are doing is Gitmo-izing the teenagers. We are telling them that they have no rights. They must obey or they can be taken out. They cannot act out like fucking teenagers do. Frankly, the saddest part of the video of the girl in South Carolina is that everyone in that room didn't get up and try to stop the cop (the one girl who protested was also arrested). 

That means that they have internalized the oppression. That's their education in a nutshell. 

The Rude Pundit: Cops in the Classroom: How Pathetic Are We?


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> They should do a hair test for steroid use...use of steroids can lead to Rage incidents...



While doing that, they should do a paternity test on the personS the girl's baby mama thinks might be her baby daddy.


----------



## Mac1958

Conservative65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of the "Black Culture" that seems to EXPECT kids not to do what they're told.
> 
> The child:
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the teacher
> Broke rules by not leaving the class
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the officer
> Broke rules by fighting with the officer
> But of course, the PC Police won't mention any of that.
> 
> They are enablers, and they are complicit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing, or refusing to do depending on how you look at it, she broke STATE LAW.
Click to expand...

And the PC Police will ignore that.  For obvious reasons.
.


----------



## dannyboys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have bi-partisan agreement that a police officer was not necessary in this instance and should have not been called upon to resolve a non-violent behavioral problem in a school.
> 
> it seems to me, however, that part of the skill of a good police officer is in knowing how to avoid using violence, too.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good cops would agree...dumb-assed thugs who become cops because they are too scared and stupid to do anything else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you honestly think Trayvon or Big Mike were going to become cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the behavior of way too many cops these days, why not?  It seems like the job is being dumbed-down to the least common denominator...and not just by Affirmative Action.  It seems like the pols like cops that are mindless drones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is one incident.  Most police officers do a wonderful job, Dan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *There are two kinds of cops:  The corrupt ones and the ones who look the other way when they see corruption.  Just ask Frank Serpico.
> 
> Everyone on the planet has a smartphone now, and it seems that a lot of cops are too fucking dumb to notice.  *
Click to expand...

Ya just like in the movie. God you're a pathetic piece of shit.
Permanent Ignore.


----------



## bucs90

Conservative65 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can't do that.
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES they can. How can bouncers and corporate security remove and detain people?? It's legal if you are the official employee and given permission to perform security functions...which teachers can do.
> 
> It's time to take cops out of schools and get the school staff to keep order in their own house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever worked in a school district?  Bouncers and corporate security can because where they're doing it is private property.  If you're on the sidewalk in front of my house, public way, and you're doing something I don't like, I can't throw you off the sidewalk. However, once you step foot in my yard, private property, the rules change.
Click to expand...


No...because you aren't entrusted with any authority on that sidewalk.

IN a school....the school staff does have an authority position. That's why teachers can break up fights and drag the brats to the principles office. Football coaches used to be who did it. Perfectly legal.

BUT....teachers have gotten spoiled with cops in schools. One fucking snot nosed brat talks back..."just call the cops". Fuck that. Time to go back to the old days when teachers handled it.

AND SOON....teachers will have to because cops aren't gonna put themselves in that position. Even if a minor law is broken....just like a speeding ticket, the cops can just say no, not enforcing it. Discretion is a wonderful thing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should do a hair test for steroid use...use of steroids can lead to Rage incidents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While doing that, they should do a paternity test on the personS the girl's baby mama thinks might be her baby daddy.
Click to expand...

Folks in glass houses should not throw stones chump


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Essentially, though, what we really are doing is Gitmo-izing the teenagers. We are telling them that they have no rights. They must obey or they can be taken out. They cannot act out like fucking teenagers do. Frankly, the saddest part of the video of the girl in South Carolina is that everyone in that room didn't get up and try to stop the cop (the one girl who protested was also arrested).
> 
> That means that they have internalized the oppression. That's their education in a nutshell.
> 
> The Rude Pundit: Cops in the Classroom: How Pathetic Are We?



They can act out but there are consequences.  That's your problem.  You want teenagers to be able to act out without consequences.  This girl was given multiple chances to do what she was told to do by someone having the authority to tell her.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I think that steroid use possibly is involved in what happened.  He is a bodybuilder and strength coach..He may be using 'Roids....I do not understand why it is not mandatory to screen for steroid us when someone is involved in this type of action.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Interpol said:


> Question for the victim-blamers: If this officer's actions are appropriate to the crime of "not listening", then what in your estimation would be inappropriate? Killing her? Would that be too far for you, or just appropriate enough for the sin of "not listening"?


the victims were the teacher and the other students.

let that sink the fuck in


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Two Thumbs said:


> the victims were the teacher and the other students.
> 
> let that sink the fuck in




Let it sink in the kids that have gone on record in that class say the cop is dangerous....


----------



## easyt65

Conservative65 said above the teacher can't discipline the child anymore. That is true. Teachers are not allowed to touch a student, physically / bodily, anymore to get them to do anything.

I partly find that stupid, as having taken discipline out of schools have resulted in events like this. Parents obviously aren't raising their kids right, either. Growing up I never would have done something like this - I would have gotten in trouble at school and then gotten my backside torn up at home. We were taught discipline and respect, two things the video shows this girl was missing.

Now, evidently, the police aren't even allowed to do anything. The comments about no single police officer should be able to make an arrest on their own is ridiculous. They are sworn LAW ENFORCERS. The disrespect shown by this girl is part of the problem today. A policeman asks you to do something, you do it...period.

Part of this disrespect, IMO, stems from the division being taught / preached from all the way at the top - our President - to the parents and the thugs called Black Lives Matter who have openly  called for the murders of all whites and of cops. Al Sharpton a few months back held a protest in NYC in which he called for blacks to openly refuse to comply with any police. (Yeah, that's a good way to ensure MORE violence, you jackass.) People like this ignorant race-baiter is not a 'leader' or a role-model. They should be shunned.

As far as the cop in the video goes, he did become too aggressive. When the girl flat out refused to stand up as ordered, unfortunately - because of the anti-cop society we live in now - he should have called for back-up, not to do his job but instead so the perception of a one-sided event like this is being blown up to be is not given.

If the girl flat out refuses to get up, refuses to obey his commands, what is the policeman's alternative to dragging her out of the chair. IF he had called for back-up and she still refused to get out of the chair, I honestly would not have had a problem with them tazing her....IF it had gone that far. As they policeman asked her, "Are you going to get up out of the chair, or am I going to have to MAKE you get up?"  It was HER choice not to and to force the policeman's hand.

I am so sick of the lack of personal accountability these days. This was really simple:
- TEACHER: You are being disrespectful and disruptive. Leave the class.
-- No.

- POLICEMAN:  "Are you going to get up out of the chair, or am I going to have to MAKE you get up?"
- No.

Congratulations, you just BROKE THE LAW - Refusal to comply with an officer
- He tries to get her up - she fights him.
Congratulations, you just broke the law AGAIN - Resisting Arrest.

Once Discipline was taken out of schools and out of the hands of teachers and principals, the responsibility and accountability of student behavior was handed over to the POLICE. PARENTS force this action by refusing / opposing discipline in school. So now instead of 'Johhny' / 'Suzy' getting detention or suspended...or expelled, 'Johnny' / 'Suzy' is going to JAIL.

If I was the school I would tell the parents to take their child to another school.
The fate of the police officer is now up to the sheriff, who is under a lot of pressure by some parents.


----------



## dannyboys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you deal with your unruly son or daughter who refuses to go to their room?  I was one of them stubborn kids who had a problem with authority...yet my mom and my teachers had no problem getting me out of my seat and to the principals office using either verbal reason or threats, or simply grabbing me by the ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how it was in our day, but times have changed.  I've never disobeyed a teacher's command to leave the classroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I did.  When I was the tenth grade.  I just held my ground and stayed in my seat.  I don't even remember what her problem was, she must have thought I was being disruptive because there was a friend who had come to the door and asked for me and it was during class time.  So she shouted and then when I didn't get up and leave she just picked up with the class.  No one called the cops.
> 
> That's fucking over-reach, calling the cops in for a teenage girl who wouldn't put her cell phone away, and in previous generations would be referred to as a POLICE STATE.
> 
> Listen and watch the interview of Tony Robinson, or else STFU.
> *
Click to expand...

"When I was the tenth grade".
 Too bad you never learned how to construct a sentence in school.
You're an asshole loser.
Permanent Ignore


----------



## Delta4Embassy

And how much of this 'outrage' is the direct result of media only showing the end of the clip, and not the patience of the officer in the minutes before it got physical?


----------



## Mac1958

Delta4Embassy said:


> And how much of this 'outrage' is the direct result of media only showing the end of the clip, and not the patience of the officer in the minutes before it got physical?


Great question, and I think we all know the answer.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Discipline Cliven Bundy


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Delta4Embassy said:


> And how much of this 'outrage' is the direct result of media only showing the end of the clip, and not the patience of the officer in the minutes before it got physical?


*You are correct [sarcasm] when they showed the clip of that NFL player knocking out his girl friend they should have shown them having a good time earlier....oh good grief.......*


----------



## charwin95

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Tyr
> Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
Click to expand...


You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right? 
Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?


----------



## Conservative65

bucs90 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can't do that.
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES they can. How can bouncers and corporate security remove and detain people?? It's legal if you are the official employee and given permission to perform security functions...which teachers can do.
> 
> It's time to take cops out of schools and get the school staff to keep order in their own house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever worked in a school district?  Bouncers and corporate security can because where they're doing it is private property.  If you're on the sidewalk in front of my house, public way, and you're doing something I don't like, I can't throw you off the sidewalk. However, once you step foot in my yard, private property, the rules change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...because you aren't entrusted with any authority on that sidewalk.
> 
> IN a school....the school staff does have an authority position. That's why teachers can break up fights and drag the brats to the principles office. Football coaches used to be who did it. Perfectly legal.
> 
> BUT....teachers have gotten spoiled with cops in schools. One fucking snot nosed brat talks back..."just call the cops". Fuck that. Time to go back to the old days when teachers handled it.
> 
> AND SOON....teachers will have to because cops aren't gonna put themselves in that position. Even if a minor law is broken....just like a speeding ticket, the cops can just say no, not enforcing it. Discretion is a wonderful thing.
Click to expand...


Interesting that you mention breaking up fights.  Apparently you haven't worked in a school system.  Neither have I but my brother DID.  He did exactly what you said he should do during a fight.  During that fight, and it involved multiple people in the end as it built, my brother detained one of those brats by pulling him to his knees, getting behind him, and putting him in a full nelson.  When the brat attempted to get loose, my brother, in order to maintain control and detain him, put him face down in the dirt of the courtyard, lying on top of him while holding the full nelson.  He was doing what you said he should do as the fight was still going on.  Supposed witnesses said my brother punched and kicked the student.   In the end, those saying he did weren't there.


Little to nothing happened to the student other than the slap on the wrist.  My brother, after a couple of years, left the profession due to the backlash of what happened and his inability to get hired elsewhere.  While he said no principal ever mentioned the incident, he felt that it played a part in not being able to go to another school.


----------



## Two Thumbs

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> the victims were the teacher and the other students.
> 
> let that sink the fuck in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it sink in the kids that have gone on record in that class say the cop is dangerous....
Click to expand...

Teacher asked the bitch to leave
bitch refused
admin asked the bitch to leave
bitch refused
cop asked the bitch to leave
bitch refused
cop fixed the situation

the victims were the other students and teachers that had to deal with that bitch being a bitch in school where they are supposed to be learning, but the bitch desired to be a bitch and got what she had coming.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of this 'outrage' is the direct result of media only showing the end of the clip, and not the patience of the officer in the minutes before it got physical?
> 
> 
> 
> *You are correct [sarcasm] when they showed the clip of that NFL player knocking out his girl friend they should have shown them having a good time earlier....oh good grief.......*
Click to expand...


Physical force is justified in police work. Condemning the officer for doing his job suggests you believe police should never lay hands on a suspect.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

charwin95 said:


> You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right?
> Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?




I went to a Catholic High school and we had boucoup thugs ...whites ....


----------



## JakeStarkey

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not smart enough to deal with a teenybopper without resorting to excessive violence, then you are not smart enough to be a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you suggest a disruptive student who refuses to leave a classroom be removed from the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you deal with your unruly son or daughter who refuses to go to their room?  I was one of them stubborn kids who had a problem with authority...yet my mom and my teachers had no problem getting me out of my seat and to the principals office using either verbal reason or threats, or simply grabbing me by the ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how it was in our day, but times have changed.  I've never disobeyed a teacher's command to leave the classroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I did.  When I was the tenth grade.  I just held my ground and stayed in my seat.  I don't even remember what her problem was, she must have thought I was being disruptive because there was a friend who had come to the door and asked for me and it was during class time.  So she shouted and then when I didn't get up and leave she just picked up with the class.  No one called the cops.
> 
> That's fucking over-reach, calling the cops in for a teenage girl who wouldn't put her cell phone away, and in previous generations would be referred to as a POLICE STATE.
> 
> Listen and watch the interview of Tony Robinson, or else STFU.*
Click to expand...

So you have problems with authority figures.  Your work history and interaction with bosses must be interesting.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Two Thumbs said:


> the victims were the other students and teachers that had to deal with that bitch being a bitch in school where they are supposed to be learning, but the bitch desired to be a bitch and got what she had coming.



Odd though that the kids in the class who have gone on record support the student...
clue
The FBI is not investigating the student its investigating the Juiced body builder Gorilla...they need to screen for steroid abuse...


----------



## Conservative65

charwin95 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Tyr
> Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right?
> Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?
Click to expand...


I didn't disobey the teachers.  You claiming I did means you claim to know more about me than I know.  My dad made it clear what would happen to me if I did something like this girl did.  While I don't know whether or not he would have done it, I do know I didn't give him a chance to prove it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> the victims were the other students and teachers that had to deal with that bitch being a bitch in school where they are supposed to be learning, but the bitch desired to be a bitch and got what she had coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd though that the kids in the class who have gone on record support the student...
> clue
> The FBI is not investigating the student its investigating the Juiced body builder Gorilla...they need to screen for steroid abuse...
Click to expand...


You act like that's anything surprising.  

They need to investigate you for brains as it's apparent shit is where your brains should be.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*



What you have is a claim you can't prove and a mindset of protecting a brat.


----------



## easyt65

I saw one black parent say 'if this had been a white kid the policeman would not have acted so 'violently'.  I hate to say it, but if it had been a white kid I don't think - most of the time - the policeman would have HAD to act in such a manner. They would have had more respect for the policeman and would have gotten up, obeyed his orders.

It's just a difference in how kids are being raised an in different cultures. We have a President, for instance, who admitted he knew NOTHING about what happened but followed up by saying the police acted 'stupidly' when they arrested his college professor buddy - 'Anti-Cop, right off the bat. It turned out that his buddy was being an ass, refused to prove who he was, and the cop he was talking about is a highly decorated officer who actually teaches all the younger cops about racial diversity. Talk about shooting your mouth off ignorantly about the wrong cop?!  Since then Obama has let his own bias be seen several more times.

This incident, like the one involving Michael Brown, did NOT have to happen - the girl brought it upon herself. In Brown's case, he had just stolen from a store, assaulted the shop owner, was told t get out of the middle of the street by a policeman, and BROWN then started the altercation by verbally disrespecting the policeman.  This led to Brown assaulting the police officer, attempting to seize the officer's gun, and being shot in self-defense. In the girl's case, she disrespected the officer, refused to comply with his orders, then resisted arrest.

NOTE TO KIDS:  Here are two examples of Kids with no respect for the police, thought they didn't have to comply with the police's orders, resisted, and fought back...and it didn't go well for the kids. DON'T BE STUPID - respect and obey the law. Even if you are in the right, it can be settled later. If you didn't do anything you have nothing to worry about. Complying with the officer and straightening things out afterwards is better than getting shot or dragged out of a chair and cuffed.  Also, you're not a 'badass' who can do whatever you want. Show some respect and you will GET respect. Show disrespect and attitude, especially to a cop, you will NOT win.

It's not totally the kids' fault, though. The parents are teaching this crap. Again, from Obama down to individuals calling for the murder of all whites and cops to Al Sharpton calling on all blacks NOT to comply with the law / cops, part of the problem is the culture and ignorance being pushed and taught to the kids.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should do a hair test for steroid use...use of steroids can lead to Rage incidents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While doing that, they should do a paternity test on the personS the girl's baby mama thinks might be her baby daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks in glass houses should not throw stones chump
Click to expand...


Says the one that's made the accusation about the police officer and steroids.  

I know who both of my parents are chimp.


----------



## Mac1958

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*


How much of that "child abuse" would have occurred if the child had not *clearly *and *aggressively* broken* several *rules before it happened?

Any?

I'll answer that myself, because I would never expect a straight answer to that from the PC Police:

*None.*
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Two Thumbs said:


> the victims were the other students and teachers






*MSNBC guest: Students called South Carolina cop filmed attacking girl *‘Officer Slam’


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I think that steroid use possibly is involved in what happened.  He is a bodybuilder and strength coach..He may be using 'Roids....I do not understand why it is not mandatory to screen for steroid us when someone is involved in this type of action.



You stated he is on steroids.  Now, coward, you're backtracking.


----------



## Two Thumbs

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> the victims were the other students and teachers that had to deal with that bitch being a bitch in school where they are supposed to be learning, but the bitch desired to be a bitch and got what she had coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd though that the kids in the class who have gone on record support the student...
> clue
> The FBI is not investigating the student its investigating the Juiced body builder Gorilla...they need to screen for steroid abuse...
Click to expand...

yea, you could just see all the kids coming to help her, trying to keep her from harm

and the teachers that called this juiced guy in, they should also be investigated

or

the kids are lying b/c leftist have fed them the idea that it's cool to hate on cops


If you could think, that idea might have come to mind, but you're a leftist, so you don't


----------



## The VOR

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*


If that had been my daughter, having charges lodged against him would be the least of his problems.  It would be very possible that he wouldn't be around to answer to those charges.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mac1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*
> 
> 
> 
> How much of that "child abuse" would have occurred if the child had not *clearly *and *aggressively* broken* several *rules before it happened?
> 
> Any?
> 
> I'll answer that myself, because I would never expect a straight answer to that from the PC Police:
> 
> *None.*
> .
Click to expand...


*Odd how you conservative punks support the Branch Davidians in WACO Texas even after the murderous pedophiles killed 4 Law Enforcers ...how odd is that*


----------



## Conservative65

Mac1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*
> 
> 
> 
> How much of that "child abuse" would have occurred if the child had not *clearly *and *aggressively* broken* several *rules before it happened?
> 
> Any?
> 
> I'll answer that myself, because I would never expect a straight answer to that from the PC Police:
> 
> *None.*
> .
Click to expand...


The brat broke the LAWS of the State.  It started out by breaking a school rule.  When she refused to do what she was told, when she was told, by someone having the authority to tell her to do it, she broke the law of disturbing school.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The VOR said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*
> 
> 
> 
> If that had been my daughter, having charges lodged against him would be the least of his problems.  It would be very possible that he wouldn't be around to answer to those charges.
Click to expand...

same here do that to my kin and see what happens.....


----------



## Two Thumbs

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> the victims were the other students and teachers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSNBC guest: Students called South Carolina cop filmed attacking girl *‘Officer Slam’
Click to expand...

All links from msn are lies, and no one should think  otherwise


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> The brat broke the LAWS of the State.  .


* Cliven Bundy defied lawful court orders and aimed guns at Law Enforcers but you would melt in tears if he got beat up by LEO s*


----------



## Conservative65

The VOR said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*
> 
> 
> 
> If that had been my daughter, having charges lodged against him would be the least of his problems.  It would be very possible that he wouldn't be around to answer to those charges.
Click to expand...


Sure thing big mouth.  

If that had been your daughter, it wouldn't be a surprise that she refused to obey a request made by someone having the authority to make it.  Your no one can tell me what to do attitude would be the cause.


----------



## easyt65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Odd how you conservative punks support the Branch Davidians in WACO Texas even after the murderous pedophiles killed 4 Law Enforcers ...how odd is that*



Odd how you like to try to speak for other people when you don't know them or what the hell it is you're talking about. That is why people find it so easy to ignore you.

Stick to speaking for YOURSELF because you SUCK trying to speak for others.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brat broke the LAWS of the State.  .
> 
> 
> 
> * Cliven Bundy defied lawful court orders and aimed guns at Law Enforcers but you would melt in tears if he got beat up by LEO s*
Click to expand...


This isn't about Bundy retard.  Typical diversion attempt.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Two Thumbs said:


> All links from msn are lies, and no one should think  otherwise


*I guess for true credibility is some anonymous idiot calling itself "two thumbs" ...fcking moron*


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
Click to expand...


There's a brat that refused to do what she was told by more than one having the authority to tell her.


----------



## Slyhunter

Rebellious teenagers are the consequences of not spanking/beating your kids enough forcing them to submit to authority.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

easyt65 said:


> That is why people find it so easy to ignore you.




You do not find it easy to ignore me you Ignorant Yahoo...


----------



## Mac1958

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Odd how you conservative punks support the Branch Davidians in WACO Texas even after the murderous pedophiles killed 4 Law Enforcers ...how odd is that*


Yes, deflection noted.  You'll say anything to avoid what the child did.

You and the rest of the PC Police are enablers, liars, and a big part of the problem.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> There's a brat that refused to do what she was told by more than one having the authority to tell her.


and there is a juiced up gorilla about to lose his job and be indicted


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Its part of white culture to amass guns then go to a public place and start killing people for no reason*



It's part of black culture to refuse to do what they're told, when they're told by someone having the authority to tell them.  That is, when the one doing it is white and they don't think they have to do what white people tell them.


----------



## MisterBeale

After this whole thing is sorted out, the parents should be issued a citation for wasting everyone's time, causing division in the community, and raising a daughter that is a cancer on society.

If their welfare or paychecks were garnished, they might give a little extra attention to instilling some moral decency and respect into that uncivilized being they claim to have raised.


----------



## Conservative65

Mac1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Odd how you conservative punks support the Branch Davidians in WACO Texas even after the murderous pedophiles killed 4 Law Enforcers ...how odd is that*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, deflection noted.  You'll say anything to avoid what the child did.
> 
> You and the rest of the PC Police are enablers, liars, and a big part of the problem.
> .
Click to expand...

He already tried it with Clive Bundy.


----------



## Conservative65

MisterBeale said:


> After this whole thing is sorted out, the parents should be issued a citation for wasting everyone's time, causing division in the community, and raising a daughter that is a cancer on society.
> 
> If their welfare or paychecks were garnished, they might give a little extra attention to instilling some moral decency and respect into that uncivilized being they claim to have raised.


In too many cases, the most time the parents spent with the kids was during conception.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mac1958 said:


> Yes, deflection noted.  You'll say anything to avoid what the child did.
> 
> You and the rest of the PC Police are enablers, liars, and a big part of the problem.
> .



*The child acted like an uncooperative stubborn immature teenage student...the cop an adult caretaker committed child abuse and endangerment...big difference...*


----------



## Two Thumbs

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> All links from msn are lies, and no one should think  otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> *I guess for true credibility is some anonymous idiot calling itself "two thumbs" ...fcking moron*
Click to expand...

what kind of wuss misspells fucking?

ya bolded it

anyway, truth hurts almost as much as learing to think for yourself, that's why leftist don't learn how.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Odd how you conservative punks support the Branch Davidians in WACO Texas even after the murderous pedophiles killed 4 Law Enforcers ...how odd is that*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, deflection noted.  You'll say anything to avoid what the child did.
> 
> You and the rest of the PC Police are enablers, liars, and a big part of the problem.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already tried it with Clive Bundy.
Click to expand...

Just confronting you with your paradoxes and inconstancy ...they are explained based on Race...if Perp is white its one thing if "perp" is black its another


----------



## Two Thumbs

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, deflection noted.  You'll say anything to avoid what the child did.
> 
> You and the rest of the PC Police are enablers, liars, and a big part of the problem.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The child acted like an uncooperative stubborn immature teenage student...the cop an adult caretaker committed child abuse and endangerment...big difference...*
Click to expand...

child abuse?

who told you to think that?


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a brat that refused to do what she was told by more than one having the authority to tell her.
> 
> 
> 
> and there is a juiced up gorilla about to lose his job and be indicted
Click to expand...


There's still a typical black brat that refused to listen because the person requesting was white.


----------



## easyt65

TS,




No need to personally attack anyone who has a different opinion....unless you're a Liberal or a member of ISIS. That's their kind of 'tolerance', it seems....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Two Thumbs said:


> *I guess for true credibility is some anonymous idiot calling itself "two thumbs" ...fcking moron*


what kind of wuss misspells fucking?
[/QUOTE]

I did it on purpose so you would not go here:


----------



## charwin95

bucs90 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can't do that.
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES they can. How can bouncers and corporate security remove and detain people?? It's legal if you are the official employee and given permission to perform security functions...which teachers can do.
> 
> It's time to take cops out of schools and get the school staff to keep order in their own house.
Click to expand...

You are so smart that you are comparing orange to a car. A bouncer was hired to do one thing. To establish a discipline  inside a private establishment. With the qualifications of physically fit, big, strong and ready to fight. A teachers are hired to teach. Have you seen most of these teachers? They are fat, out of shape, old, tiny, dorky look. Then expect them to perform like bouncers? LOL.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Odd how you conservative punks support the Branch Davidians in WACO Texas even after the murderous pedophiles killed 4 Law Enforcers ...how odd is that*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, deflection noted.  You'll say anything to avoid what the child did.
> 
> You and the rest of the PC Police are enablers, liars, and a big part of the problem.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already tried it with Clive Bundy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just confronting you with your paradoxes and inconstancy ...they are explained based on Race...if Perp is white its one thing if "perp" is black its another
Click to expand...


That's called an excuse because blacks don't think they have to listen to a white person of authority.  
Run along Kunta Kinte and play that race card.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

easyt65 said:


> TS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to personally attack anyone who has a different opinion....unless you're a Liberal or a member of ISIS. That's their kind of 'tolerance', it seems....


sure shit head I have not been attacked Right? wuzz


----------



## Conservative65

Mac1958 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of the "Black Culture" that seems to EXPECT kids not to do what they're told.
> 
> The child:
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the teacher
> Broke rules by not leaving the class
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the officer
> Broke rules by fighting with the officer
> But of course, the PC Police won't mention any of that.
> 
> They are enablers, and they are complicit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing, or refusing to do depending on how you look at it, she broke STATE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the PC Police will ignore that.  For obvious reasons.
> .
Click to expand...


They'll say it won't matter what she did and view it from the point that if she had done what she was told when she was told to do it, no law would have been broken and anything after that would not have occurred.


----------



## Mac1958

Conservative65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of the "Black Culture" that seems to EXPECT kids not to do what they're told.
> 
> The child:
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the teacher
> Broke rules by not leaving the class
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the officer
> Broke rules by fighting with the officer
> But of course, the PC Police won't mention any of that.
> 
> They are enablers, and they are complicit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing, or refusing to do depending on how you look at it, she broke STATE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the PC Police will ignore that.  For obvious reasons.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll say it won't matter what she did and view it from the point that if she had done what she was told when she was told to do it, no law would have been broken and anything after that would not have occurred.
Click to expand...

Sure.  The big mean white guy exploded into the room for no reason, looked for a black girl to assault, and jumped on her.

These people don't care that they are defending and enabling poor behavior from blacks, because they know it ultimately adds to their political advantage.

Blacks are pawns to them, tools.  That is cynicism in the extreme.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*


Which did not occur.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should do a hair test for steroid use...use of steroids can lead to Rage incidents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While doing that, they should do a paternity test on the personS the girl's baby mama thinks might be her baby daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks in glass houses should not throw stones chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the one that's made the accusation about the police officer and steroids.
> 
> I know who both of my parents are chimp.
Click to expand...

Are you sure? See, what does an attack on personality or insinuating racial superiority do for the discussion?  I disagree with Ty but your comment adds nothing.


----------



## easyt65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> sure shit head ....



Good, glad we had this talk about 'civility' and how you took it to heart. 

(I love how anonymity behind a computer makes people so much 'bigger' and 'nastier' than they would ever dare to be in person.)


----------



## charwin95

Conservative65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Tyr
> Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right?
> Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't disobey the teachers.  You claiming I did means you claim to know more about me than I know.  My dad made it clear what would happen to me if I did something like this girl did.  While I don't know whether or not he would have done it, I do know I didn't give him a chance to prove it.
Click to expand...

I'm exactly right. Your such an angel growing up. Don't lie to yourself. You never disobey any of your teacher when you were in high school? Be honest now.


----------



## Conservative65

JakeStarkey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should do a hair test for steroid use...use of steroids can lead to Rage incidents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While doing that, they should do a paternity test on the personS the girl's baby mama thinks might be her baby daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks in glass houses should not throw stones chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the one that's made the accusation about the police officer and steroids.
> 
> I know who both of my parents are chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure? See, what does an attack on personality or insinuating racial superiority do for the discussion?  I disagree with Ty but your comment adds nothing.
Click to expand...


Without a doubt.  

I didn't insinuate racial superiority.  I stated something based on observation and statistical possibilities.


----------



## dannyboys

The VOR said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*
> 
> 
> 
> If that had been my daughter, having charges lodged against him would be the least of his problems.  It would be very possible that he wouldn't be around to answer to those charges.
Click to expand...

That there is so beautifully ironic. 
The fact is asshole the sub-human negro bitch NEVER had a father figure in her life.
Not even the bitch's mother knows who the father is.
 Maybe if she had a father figure she wouldn't have grown up to be a fucking skank 'bonobo'.
But not likely. The negro (cough) man who sired her would have pimped her out by the time she was ten.


----------



## Conservative65

charwin95 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Tyr
> Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right?
> Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't disobey the teachers.  You claiming I did means you claim to know more about me than I know.  My dad made it clear what would happen to me if I did something like this girl did.  While I don't know whether or not he would have done it, I do know I didn't give him a chance to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm exactly right. Your such an angel growing up. Don't lie to yourself. You never disobey any of your teacher when you were in high school? Be honest now.
Click to expand...


For two reasons:  1)  I've already stated how I would be dealt with and 2)  My mother was a teacher at the school.  

If you have proof I did, provide it.  Otherwise, STFU.


----------



## Conservative65

dannyboys said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*
> 
> 
> 
> If that had been my daughter, having charges lodged against him would be the least of his problems.  It would be very possible that he wouldn't be around to answer to those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there is so beautifully ironic.
> The fact is asshole the sub-human negro bitch NEVER had a father figure in her life.
> Not even the bitch's mother knows who the father is.
> Maybe if she had a father figure she wouldn't have grown up to be a fucking skank 'bonobo'.
> But not likely. The negro (cough) man who sired her would have pimped her out by the time she was ten.
Click to expand...


And people wonder why kids act the way they do.


----------



## Conservative65

Mac1958 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of the "Black Culture" that seems to EXPECT kids not to do what they're told.
> 
> The child:
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the teacher
> Broke rules by not leaving the class
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the officer
> Broke rules by fighting with the officer
> But of course, the PC Police won't mention any of that.
> 
> They are enablers, and they are complicit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing, or refusing to do depending on how you look at it, she broke STATE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the PC Police will ignore that.  For obvious reasons.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll say it won't matter what she did and view it from the point that if she had done what she was told when she was told to do it, no law would have been broken and anything after that would not have occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  The big mean white guy exploded into the room for no reason, looked for a black girl to assault, and jumped on her.
> 
> These people don't care that they are defending and enabling poor behavior from blacks, because they know it ultimately adds to their political advantage.
> 
> Blacks are pawns to them, tools.  That is cynicism in the extreme.
> .
Click to expand...


What they forget is that the big mean white guy wouldn't have even come into the room or it been an issue had the innocent little black girl done what she was told, when she was told, by a person having the authority to tell her to do it.  Witnesses said the teacher told her to go to the discipline office and she refused.  At that point, she broke state law of disturbing school because she "willfully and unnecessarily" interfered with or disturbed the students and teachers of the school.  
The teacher did what the teacher could do by asking her to do where the teacher could ask her to go.  When the girl refused, she willfully and unnecessarily disturbed the learning process of others.


----------



## Mr Natural

They have cops in schools these days?

What is this world coming to?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the problem?
> 
> She refused to comply.
> 
> Therefore, given that she is not the authority... she was forced to comply.  What were they supposed to do?  Continue to empower her to disrupt the class?
> 
> LOL!  This is not directed at the OP... but to those registering OUTRAGE... Some of you people are absolutely clueless.
> 
> She wasn't injured.  More of this... and you'll have fewer 'students' taking the 'FUCK YOU' position.
Click to expand...




Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Where's the problem?



In your brain.


----------



## Mac1958

Conservative65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of the "Black Culture" that seems to EXPECT kids not to do what they're told.
> 
> The child:
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the teacher
> Broke rules by not leaving the class
> 
> Broke rules by ignoring directions from the officer
> Broke rules by fighting with the officer
> But of course, the PC Police won't mention any of that.
> 
> They are enablers, and they are complicit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> By doing, or refusing to do depending on how you look at it, she broke STATE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the PC Police will ignore that.  For obvious reasons.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll say it won't matter what she did and view it from the point that if she had done what she was told when she was told to do it, no law would have been broken and anything after that would not have occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  The big mean white guy exploded into the room for no reason, looked for a black girl to assault, and jumped on her.
> 
> These people don't care that they are defending and enabling poor behavior from blacks, because they know it ultimately adds to their political advantage.
> 
> Blacks are pawns to them, tools.  That is cynicism in the extreme.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What they forget is that the big mean white guy wouldn't have even come into the room or it been an issue had the innocent little black girl done what she was told, when she was told, by a person having the authority to tell her to do it.  Witnesses said the teacher told her to go to the discipline office and she refused.  At that point, she broke state law of disturbing school because she "willfully and unnecessarily" interfered with or disturbed the students and teachers of the school.
> The teacher did what the teacher could do by asking her to do where the teacher could ask her to go.  When the girl refused, she willfully and unnecessarily disturbed the learning process of others.
Click to expand...

Well, I think we can agree that the PC Police don't "*forget* that the big mean white guy wouldn't have even come into the room or it been an issue had the innocent little black girl done what she was told, when she was told, by a person having the authority to tell her to do it."

They actively and aggressively *avoid it and deflect away from it.*

They are liars and enablers.
.


----------



## Conservative65

Mac1958 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing, or refusing to do depending on how you look at it, she broke STATE LAW.
> 
> 
> 
> And the PC Police will ignore that.  For obvious reasons.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll say it won't matter what she did and view it from the point that if she had done what she was told when she was told to do it, no law would have been broken and anything after that would not have occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  The big mean white guy exploded into the room for no reason, looked for a black girl to assault, and jumped on her.
> 
> These people don't care that they are defending and enabling poor behavior from blacks, because they know it ultimately adds to their political advantage.
> 
> Blacks are pawns to them, tools.  That is cynicism in the extreme.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What they forget is that the big mean white guy wouldn't have even come into the room or it been an issue had the innocent little black girl done what she was told, when she was told, by a person having the authority to tell her to do it.  Witnesses said the teacher told her to go to the discipline office and she refused.  At that point, she broke state law of disturbing school because she "willfully and unnecessarily" interfered with or disturbed the students and teachers of the school.
> The teacher did what the teacher could do by asking her to do where the teacher could ask her to go.  When the girl refused, she willfully and unnecessarily disturbed the learning process of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think we can agree that the PC Police don't "*forget* that the big mean white guy wouldn't have even come into the room or it been an issue had the innocent little black girl done what she was told, when she was told, by a person having the authority to tell her to do it."
> 
> They actively and aggressively *avoid it and deflect away from it.*
> 
> They are liars and enablers.
> .
Click to expand...


I'm not real sure they understand the concept of Cause/Effect.  If Action A is the direct cause of Result B and Action A never occurs, in this case the choice to disobey a valid request, Result B doesn't occur.  

It's like the Back to the Future movie series.


----------



## Preacher

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...

Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..


----------



## Conservative65

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
Click to expand...


Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.



Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.


----------



## Mac1958

Conservative65 said:


> *I'm not real sure they understand the concept of Cause/Effect*.  If Action A is the direct cause of Result B and Action A never occurs, in this case the choice to disobey a valid request, Result B doesn't occur.


Truth be told, I'm not sure either.

That's the fascinating thing to me about trying to communicate with someone who has pledged obedient adherence to a hardcore partisan ideology:  It distorts perception, and makes having an honest, constructive conversation nearly impossible with them.

I don't know if they're lying or intellectually blinded.
.


----------



## Preacher

Conservative65 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.
Click to expand...

Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.


----------



## Conservative65

Odium said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.
Click to expand...


What it was is irrelevant.  What she did shows disrespect and an attitude of not having to do what you're told even when the one telling you have the authority to do so. It could have been anything.


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
Click to expand...


It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
Click to expand...


What you forget is that if the girl had followed policy and done what she was told to do by someone having he authority to do so, nothing would have occurred.  You should really study Cause/Effect.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
Click to expand...


I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.


----------



## dannyboys

The next time one of you LIB/Anarchist assholes claims the LEO is a "racist" consider the FACT that he has been living with a Black woman for years.


----------



## Preacher

Conservative65 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it was is irrelevant.  What she did shows disrespect and an attitude of not having to do what you're told even when the one telling you have the authority to do so. It could have been anything.
Click to expand...

OK I will get a badge and tell you to turn over your guns. Now do it! See you didnt do it...no respect for the law.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
Click to expand...


Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.

Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you forget is that if the girl had followed policy and done what she was told to do by someone having he authority to do so, nothing would have occurred.  You should really study Cause/Effect.
Click to expand...


I understand cause and effect. It's the measure the officer put in to effect that's the issue. Do you suppose that was the only measure he could have taken?

I'm sure we all managed to get through school without police intervention. Police should not have been involved in this incident. The staff should be able to handle this. Cell phones in class is probably the number one problem from any kid in class everywhere in America. It's easily handled daily without poiice intervention.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.
> 
> Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.
Click to expand...


Apparently your mother didn't do such a great job teaching her boy respect for women. Any grown man( there are several on here), who continually refer to women as "bitch" have no respect for either themselves or women. Grow up. She's a fourteen year old. Who does that?


----------



## Conservative65

Odium said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it was is irrelevant.  What she did shows disrespect and an attitude of not having to do what you're told even when the one telling you have the authority to do so. It could have been anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I will get a badge and tell you to turn over your guns. Now do it! See you didnt do it...no respect for the law.
Click to expand...


Turn them over for what?  What have I done in order for you to make such a request?  I wouldn't do it because you don't have the authority to tell me to.  In this situation, the teacher had the authority to tell the girl to go to the discipline office and the officer had the authority to tell her to get up and leave.  SHE refused to do what those in authority told her to do for violating the rules.   You make it out as if the girl had done nothing and they were picking on her.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.
> 
> Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently your mother didn't do such a great job teaching her boy respect for women. Any grown man( there are several on here), who continually refer to women as "bitch" have no respect for either themselves or women. Grow up. She's a fourteen year old. Who does that?
Click to expand...


I refer to someone as what they are and age is irrelevant.  

I have respect for women.  I don't have respect for people who act like bitches.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you forget is that if the girl had followed policy and done what she was told to do by someone having he authority to do so, nothing would have occurred.  You should really study Cause/Effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand cause and effect. It's the measure the officer put in to effect that's the issue. Do you suppose that was the only measure he could have taken?
> 
> I'm sure we all managed to get through school without police intervention. Police should not have been involved in this incident. The staff should be able to handle this. Cell phones in class is probably the number one problem from any kid in class everywhere in America. It's easily handled daily without poiice intervention.
Click to expand...


Apparently not.  If the girl had done what she was asked to do, your question of "do you suppose  . . " wouldn't need to be asked as what needed to be done wouldn't be a consideration.  NO action would have occurred.

She broke State law.  The school tried to handle it as the first line of defense when only school policy had been broken.  When she refused, it violated State law not just policy.  Had she done what the staff has the authority to do in such situations and gone where she was told to go by someone having the authority to tell her to do, the rest doesn't occur.  

It's easily handled without police intervention or school intervention.  All she had to do is not bring her phone to school like the rules say.  You make it out as if it's not a big deal that it was only a phone.  It goes beyond that.  It's blatant disregard for the rules and authority with the specific item being irrelevant.


----------



## easyt65

Odium said:


> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..



What were the circumstances / facts? In today's society you can file a law suit against anyone for any reason and make stuff up all you want. I am not saying that is the case, but I would like to know the details before condemning the cop based on two law suits filed against him.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.
> 
> Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently your mother didn't do such a great job teaching her boy respect for women. Any grown man( there are several on here), who continually refer to women as "bitch" have no respect for either themselves or women. Grow up. She's a fourteen year old. Who does that?
Click to expand...

The negro "bitch" acted like a "bitch" and she was treated accordingly.
Had I been the LEO I would have walked up to her with my Taser drawn and said: I'm going to count to five. If you haven't gotten out of your chair by then I'm going to light your punk ass up". "One...Two...."
 She is your run of the mill 'Tree Dweller Bonobo' bitch who believes she can act like a bonobo in civilised society and get away with it.
'Fuck and fight. Fight and fuck'. That about sums up their lives.


----------



## JoeMoma

easyt65 said:


> Conservative65 said above the teacher can't discipline the child anymore. That is true. Teachers are not allowed to touch a student, physically / bodily, anymore to get them to do anything.
> 
> I partly find that stupid, as having taken discipline out of schools have resulted in events like this. Parents obviously aren't raising their kids right, either. Growing up I never would have done something like this - I would have gotten in trouble at school and then gotten my backside torn up at home. We were taught discipline and respect, two things the video shows this girl was missing.
> 
> Now, evidently, the police aren't even allowed to do anything. The comments about no single police officer should be able to make an arrest on their own is ridiculous. They are sworn LAW ENFORCERS. The disrespect shown by this girl is part of the problem today. A policeman asks you to do something, you do it...period.
> 
> Part of this disrespect, IMO, stems from the division being taught / preached from all the way at the top - our President - to the parents and the thugs called Black Lives Matter who have openly  called for the murders of all whites and of cops. Al Sharpton a few months back held a protest in NYC in which he called for blacks to openly refuse to comply with any police. (Yeah, that's a good way to ensure MORE violence, you jackass.) People like this ignorant race-baiter is not a 'leader' or a role-model. They should be shunned.
> 
> As far as the cop in the video goes, he did become too aggressive. When the girl flat out refused to stand up as ordered, unfortunately - because of the anti-cop society we live in now - he should have called for back-up, not to do his job but instead so the perception of a one-sided event like this is being blown up to be is not given.
> 
> If the girl flat out refuses to get up, refuses to obey his commands, what is the policeman's alternative to dragging her out of the chair. IF he had called for back-up and she still refused to get out of the chair, I honestly would not have had a problem with them tazing her....IF it had gone that far. As they policeman asked her, "Are you going to get up out of the chair, or am I going to have to MAKE you get up?"  It was HER choice not to and to force the policeman's hand.
> 
> I am so sick of the lack of personal accountability these days. This was really simple:
> - TEACHER: You are being disrespectful and disruptive. Leave the class.
> -- No.
> 
> - POLICEMAN:  "Are you going to get up out of the chair, or am I going to have to MAKE you get up?"
> - No.
> 
> Congratulations, you just BROKE THE LAW - Refusal to comply with an officer
> - He tries to get her up - she fights him.
> Congratulations, you just broke the law AGAIN - Resisting Arrest.
> 
> Once Discipline was taken out of schools and out of the hands of teachers and principals, the responsibility and accountability of student behavior was handed over to the POLICE. PARENTS force this action by refusing / opposing discipline in school. So now instead of 'Johhny' / 'Suzy' getting detention or suspended...or expelled, 'Johnny' / 'Suzy' is going to JAIL.
> 
> If I was the school I would tell the parents to take their child to another school.
> The fate of the police officer is now up to the sheriff, who is under a lot of pressure by some parents.


The police officer has become a victim of perception being made more important than reality.  He did not body slam that girl.  The desk turned over because of her resistance and gravity did the the rest.  Also, being dragged across the floor a few feet is not excessive force for a cop to use to make an arrest if the brat is resisting.


----------



## LilOlLady

Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.


----------



## LilOlLady

JoeMoma said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said above the teacher can't discipline the child anymore. That is true. Teachers are not allowed to touch a student, physically / bodily, anymore to get them to do anything.
> 
> I partly find that stupid, as having taken discipline out of schools have resulted in events like this. Parents obviously aren't raising their kids right, either. Growing up I never would have done something like this - I would have gotten in trouble at school and then gotten my backside torn up at home. We were taught discipline and respect, two things the video shows this girl was missing.
> 
> Now, evidently, the police aren't even allowed to do anything. The comments about no single police officer should be able to make an arrest on their own is ridiculous. They are sworn LAW ENFORCERS. The disrespect shown by this girl is part of the problem today. A policeman asks you to do something, you do it...period.
> 
> Part of this disrespect, IMO, stems from the division being taught / preached from all the way at the top - our President - to the parents and the thugs called Black Lives Matter who have openly  called for the murders of all whites and of cops. Al Sharpton a few months back held a protest in NYC in which he called for blacks to openly refuse to comply with any police. (Yeah, that's a good way to ensure MORE violence, you jackass.) People like this ignorant race-baiter is not a 'leader' or a role-model. They should be shunned.
> 
> As far as the cop in the video goes, he did become too aggressive. When the girl flat out refused to stand up as ordered, unfortunately - because of the anti-cop society we live in now - he should have called for back-up, not to do his job but instead so the perception of a one-sided event like this is being blown up to be is not given.
> 
> If the girl flat out refuses to get up, refuses to obey his commands, what is the policeman's alternative to dragging her out of the chair. IF he had called for back-up and she still refused to get out of the chair, I honestly would not have had a problem with them tazing her....IF it had gone that far. As they policeman asked her, "Are you going to get up out of the chair, or am I going to have to MAKE you get up?"  It was HER choice not to and to force the policeman's hand.
> 
> I am so sick of the lack of personal accountability these days. This was really simple:
> - TEACHER: You are being disrespectful and disruptive. Leave the class.
> -- No.
> 
> - POLICEMAN:  "Are you going to get up out of the chair, or am I going to have to MAKE you get up?"
> - No.
> 
> Congratulations, you just BROKE THE LAW - Refusal to comply with an officer
> - He tries to get her up - she fights him.
> Congratulations, you just broke the law AGAIN - Resisting Arrest.
> 
> Once Discipline was taken out of schools and out of the hands of teachers and principals, the responsibility and accountability of student behavior was handed over to the POLICE. PARENTS force this action by refusing / opposing discipline in school. So now instead of 'Johhny' / 'Suzy' getting detention or suspended...or expelled, 'Johnny' / 'Suzy' is going to JAIL.
> 
> If I was the school I would tell the parents to take their child to another school.
> The fate of the police officer is now up to the sheriff, who is under a lot of pressure by some parents.
> 
> 
> 
> The police officer has become a victim of perception being made more important than reality.  He did not body slam that girl.  The desk turned over because of her resistance and gravity did the the rest.  Also, being dragged across the floor a few feet is not excessive force for a cop to use to make an arrest if the brat is resisting.
Click to expand...


----------



## dannyboys

LilOlLady said:


> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away here cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults or abusive and excessive use of force. If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.  But an policeman can do this to my child?


NO "kids are not bratty". Your kids probably are but not all kids.
The negro bitch was behaving like a fucking moron and 100% got what she wanted.
Another time and place. Another time and place and she would have regretted her bonobo behaviour for whatever was left of her worthless life.


----------



## LilOlLady

The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.


----------



## JoeMoma

LilOlLady said:


> The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.


No, he would had shot a pit bull dog.


----------



## LilOlLady

dannyboys said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away here cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults or abusive and excessive use of force. If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.  But an policeman can do this to my child?
> 
> 
> 
> NO "kids are not bratty". Your kids probably are but not all kids.
> The negro bitch was behaving like a fucking moron and 100% got what she wanted.
> Another time and place. Another time and place and she would have regretted her bonobo behaviour for whatever was left of her worthless life.
Click to expand...


You are a low life punk ass worthless scum bag racist little bitch . Your daughter probably carry a sawed off shot gun to class. Your gave her for her 12th birthday.


----------



## Sunni Man

I stand by the cop's actions 100%   .......


----------



## easyt65

LilOlLady said:


> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.


The officer is heard several times telling her to stand up, which she refuses to do. He then asks her if she is going to stand up or force him to get her up - he offers her a choice...the only one she is going to get. She chose poorly.

Not saying he did not use excessive force, but he told her to get up - she refused. Cop versus bratty, disrespectful kid - she wasn't intelligent enough to know she was NOT going to win that one.


----------



## LilOlLady

JoeMoma said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he would had shot a pit bull dog.
Click to expand...

You do not  have to shoot a dog to get him out of a room. Tells a lot about how your minute mind thinks.


----------



## dannyboys

LilOlLady said:


> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.


If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.


----------



## LilOlLady

easyt65 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> The officer is heard several times telling her to stand up, which she refuses to do. He then asks her if she is going to stand up or force him to get her up - he offers her a choice...the only one she is going to get. She chose poorly.
> 
> Not saying he did not use excessive force, but he told her to get up - she refused. Cop versus bratty, disrespectful kid - she wasn't intelligent enough to know she was NOT going to win that one.
Click to expand...

Negros are not winning many wars now day anyway.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.
> 
> Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently your mother didn't do such a great job teaching her boy respect for women. Any grown man( there are several on here), who continually refer to women as "bitch" have no respect for either themselves or women. Grow up. She's a fourteen year old. Who does that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refer to someone as what they are and age is irrelevant.
> 
> I have respect for women.  I don't have respect for people who act like bitches.
Click to expand...



Like I said. You have no self respect.


----------



## easyt65

LilOlLady said:


> Negros are not winning many wars now day anyway.



Maybe they have figured out, like 'Global Warming pushers', that since they can't win the arguments the only thing left to do is jail or kill the opposition (like Global Warmists and black Lives Matters have done respectively).


----------



## JoeMoma

JoeMoma said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right that he would not have used that kind of force on a pit bull dog!   He would had shot a pit bull dog.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

LilOlLady said:


> The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.



You're comparing this kid to a pit bull? So in effect you're calling her a dog and female dogs are called... what? Bitches.


----------



## dannyboys

LilOlLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he would had shot a pit bull dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not  have to shoot a dog to get him out of a room. Tells a lot about how your minute mind thinks.
Click to expand...

Guess what will happen if the bitch or her mother ever call for police assistance?
There are 'special' computer files loaded into patrol cars with 'special' little symbols which pop up beside 'special' people.
 Just one tap on the keyboard and a LEO can read all about someone's 'history' with LEO's. 
The National Law Enforcement data base is now country wide so there's no use in the bitch moving away.


----------



## Sunni Man

In a way it's kinda hard to blame the girl.

Schools and other educational settings are an alien environment to blacks.

Thus they become easily confused and disoriented when forced to attend a place of learning.   ........


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sunni Man said:


> In a way it's kinda hard to blame the girl.
> 
> Schools and other educational settings are an alien environment to blacks.
> 
> Thus they become easily confused and disoriented when forced to attend a place of learning.   ........



That's bullshit, but it is close to what the liberal Democrats think of blacks. Liberals believe blacks for the most part cannot survive without government to help them in every way, from food to housing......etc.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the discussion yesterday about it included at some point, "We haven't seen the whole incident and don't know how long the officer talked with the student before getting physical."
> 
> Ya well, maybe then you should stfu about it until you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNNs initial article online actually lead with "Without knowing all the details and what led to it, it still appears..........media vomit".
> 
> 
> 
> Attention cops. Just quit. Just say fuck it. If a person won't comply with verbal commands....leave. Tell them to call the Army or the local media and let them handle it. Army ain't coming. And local media apparently knows every answer to law enforcement issues so they an do it.themselves.
Click to expand...


That's what this officer has got to be thinking, him and any other cop they want to assign to this post.  He shouldn't even be on administrative leave, but he is because, well either because he's white and the student is black or because the student is a minor.  The FBI getting involved makes me think the former.  I'm sure many cops are rethinking doing their jobs anymore.  We're going to start hearing stories about high schools that don't have a resource officer because the city can't find a cop willing to do it.


----------



## JoeMoma

LilOlLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he would had shot a pit bull dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not  have to shoot a dog to get him out of a room. Tells a lot about how your minute mind thinks.
Click to expand...

Actually, comparing the child to a pit bull is one of those false comparison fallacies.


----------



## easyt65

Lonestar_logic said:


> You're comparing this kid to a pit bull? So in effect you're calling her a dog and female dogs are called... what? Bitches.



Wow....you did like a whole '7 Steps to Kevin Bacon' thing there to get to that insinuation. I'm impressed.


----------



## Vandalshandle

My prediction of the day. The cop will be fired, and rightly so.


----------



## PredFan

So those of you who think he should not have done that, how do you think he should have gotten her out of the classroom? She wasn't cooperating with anyone's demands to leave on her own, how were they to get her out? What about the teacher who couldn't teach his class because of her? What about the students who were there to learn but couldn't because of her? Do they not have rights?


----------



## PredFan

Vandalshandle said:


> My prediction of the day. The cop will be fired, and rightly so.



Yeah you always think that. Yawn.


----------



## mudwhistle

This is Obama's  social-justice policies at work.

Teach em to be assholes  and not respect authority  when they're  young, and they become hardened  criminals when they grow up. Eventually  the little bitch is gonna mouth off to the wrong  person and that person is gonna bust a cap in her ass.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sunni Man said:


> In a way it's kinda hard to blame the girl.
> 
> Schools and other educational settings are an alien environment to blacks.
> 
> Thus they become easily confused and disoriented when forced to attend a place of learning.   ........



No it isn't. She was on her cellphone during class. That's against the rules. Teacher told her to put it away, she refused. Assistant principle came and told her the same, she refused. Presumedly at this point she's being told to leave the class that refusing that as well the AP calls the on-duty officer to come remove her. Officer starts nice as can be asking the girl to put the phone away, she refuses, warn her multiple times (speculation on my part but how it usually goes) and she refuses. Girl's given every and multiple opportunities to comply but refuses. Finally, and the only point the prejudiced media cares about the officer tries to get her up from her seat to leave the classroom and she physically resists. Now everyone's had enough and she's being placed under arrest and she refuses that as well and the rest is the only part we see because media' painting a deliberate picture.


----------



## dannyboys

LilOlLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away here cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults or abusive and excessive use of force. If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.  But an policeman can do this to my child?
> 
> 
> 
> NO "kids are not bratty". Your kids probably are but not all kids.
> The negro bitch was behaving like a fucking moron and 100% got what she wanted.
> Another time and place. Another time and place and she would have regretted her bonobo behaviour for whatever was left of her worthless life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a low life punk ass worthless scum bag racist little bitch . Your daughter probably carry a sawed off shot gun to class. Your gave her for her 12th birthday.
Click to expand...

Nope. Not sawed off. Twenty gauge and she was ten years old not twelve. And I taught her how to use it defending herself against sub-human Tree Dwellers like you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steroid Juiced body Building Gorilla broke the law...he committed aggravated child abuse ...the student was hospitalized on Monday...the juiced up Gorilla needs to be fired and prosecuted and hung out to dry for all to see
> 
> "Few incidents better communicate just how over-policed America, particularly Black America, is in 2015 than a teenage girl being thrown around like a rag doll over having a cell phone in class. Whether this was a violation of a school rule or not, it wasn't a crime, and is among the most minor violations of school rules. For such horrendous force to be used by an intimidating officer on a young girl should've resulted in the immediate termination of Officer Ben Fields"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have proof he takes steroids?
> 
> Let's see.  The person making the quote plays the race card then has no clue that what the girl did IS a crime under SC law.  He/She wants to make it out as if the only reason the cop did what he did was the race of the girl.  I could say the only reason the girl refused to follow the rules was because she's black.
Click to expand...

Proof that he takes steroids?  Cop haters don't need proof for any of their accusations.  Their cop hate is completely irrational.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
Click to expand...

Looks more like a chimp to me.


----------



## dannyboys

LilOlLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> The officer is heard several times telling her to stand up, which she refuses to do. He then asks her if she is going to stand up or force him to get her up - he offers her a choice...the only one she is going to get. She chose poorly.
> 
> Not saying he did not use excessive force, but he told her to get up - she refused. Cop versus bratty, disrespectful kid - she wasn't intelligent enough to know she was NOT going to win that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negros are not winning many wars now day anyway.
Click to expand...

The only wars the negroes ever won was in Africa warring against the neighboring jungle tribes of bonobos.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of teachers not wanting to.   There is very little a teacher can do and from what one eyewitness stated, the teacher did pretty much all the teacher could do by requesting the student go to the discipline office.  It used to be that parents did their job at home and all the teachers had to do was make such a request.  Now, the reason so many students are the way they are is because the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.  I have a very good friend that teaches and he says he used to wonder why students acted the way they did until he met some of their parents.  He said it took about a 2 minute conversation with the parents to know why the child was that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers can drag the bitch out. Fuck her. Bouncers can do it. Well....teachers are the schools bouncers. Quit being pussy ass liberals and take care of it. Don't call cops to science class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers can't do that.
> 
> The LAW was broken by this girl.  Police enforce the laws.
> 
> Based on your viewpoint, a citizen, because they pay taxes to drive on the roads can pull over a speeder and give them a ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES they can. How can bouncers and corporate security remove and detain people?? It's legal if you are the official employee and given permission to perform security functions...which teachers can do.
> 
> It's time to take cops out of schools and get the school staff to keep order in their own house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever worked in a school district?  Bouncers and corporate security can because where they're doing it is private property.  If you're on the sidewalk in front of my house, public way, and you're doing something I don't like, I can't throw you off the sidewalk. However, once you step foot in my yard, private property, the rules change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...because you aren't entrusted with any authority on that sidewalk.
> 
> IN a school....the school staff does have an authority position. That's why teachers can break up fights and drag the brats to the principles office. Football coaches used to be who did it. Perfectly legal.
> 
> BUT....teachers have gotten spoiled with cops in schools. One fucking snot nosed brat talks back..."just call the cops". Fuck that. Time to go back to the old days when teachers handled it.
> 
> AND SOON....teachers will have to because cops aren't gonna put themselves in that position. Even if a minor law is broken....just like a speeding ticket, the cops can just say no, not enforcing it. Discretion is a wonderful thing.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  I hear people claiming teachers don't have the authority to remove a student.  Bull effing shit.  When somebody acts unlawfully, private citizens are empowered to handle the situation until the cops arrive anywhere from forcefully expelling them (like bouncers do) to restraining them, to placing them under citizens arrest.  Teachers are no different.  And what's more, if the teacher is assaulted in the process like this chimp assaulted the police officer, further charges can be filed. People got their heads up their asses thinking that only cops can conduct forcible arrests.


----------



## easyt65

dannyboys said:


> The only wars the negroes ever won was in Africa warring against the neighboring jungle tribes of bonobos.


I beg to differ:

- The 54th Regiment Massachusetts Volunteer Infantry was an infantry regiment that saw extensive service in the Union Army during the American Civil War. The regiment was one of the first official African-American units in the United States during the Civil War and helped the Union win the Civil War.

- Buffalo Soldiers were originally members of the U.S. 10th Cavalry Regiment of the United States Army, formed on September 21, 1866 at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas. They helped 'win the west'.

- The Tuskegee Airmen were members of the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces, and helped win a World War.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*


Leftist tactic, if you can't prove it, keep repeating it. Idiot.


----------



## easyt65

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Exactly.  I hear people claiming teachers don't have the authority to remove a student.  Bull effing shit.




Not so, and for the same reason this policeman is being sued twice already. (OK, not for the SAME reason but for the TREAT of the same reason - law suits and being charged with child abuse, etc...)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

The VOR said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have problems with aggravated child abuse and endangerment by a juiced on steroid body builder...*
> 
> 
> 
> If that had been my daughter, having charges lodged against him would be the least of his problems.  It would be very possible that he wouldn't be around to answer to those charges.
Click to expand...

Threatening violence and murder against police officers?

Attention parents:  This is why kids rebel against cops, because they see idiot adults setting this kind of example, anywhere from criticizing cops for doing their job to this asshole threatening to murder a police officer.  When kids see this, they feel justified in getting snotty and then resisting arrest and getting hurt or even killed like that 17 year old in my other thread.  If you love your children, teach them to respect the law and to respect the police.  If you teach them to hate the cops, you got nobody to blame but yourselves when they get injured or shot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Attention parents:


*South Carolina authorities will announce Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields, the school resource officer who was caught on camera violently flipping a high school student in her classroom, will be relieved of duty,* sources told N ... (NBC News)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Slyhunter said:


> Rebellious teenagers are the consequences of not spanking/beating your kids enough forcing them to submit to authority.


Well intended, but I rarely spank my children and never beat them, but they know to respect law enforcement.  Do you know how I teach them?  When I got pulled over with them in the car, I treated the officer with the utmost respect and thanked him for the job he did.  That more than anything is what kids learn from.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MisterBeale said:


> After this whole thing is sorted out, the parents should be issued a citation for wasting everyone's time, causing division in the community, and raising a daughter that is a cancer on society.
> 
> If their welfare or paychecks were garnished, they might give a little extra attention to instilling some moral decency and respect into that uncivilized being they claim to have raised.



The parents already have it bad. They're going to have to find another school to train their chimp because she's most certainly expelled at this one.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Proof that he takes steroids?  Cop haters don't need proof for any of their accusations.  Their cop hate is completely irrational.


*After 8 separate Investigation of Benghazi you poltroons of crap are still proclaiming Hillary Clinton guilty of something or other ....*

Proof ? how about dude gets drug  screened for steroids...test his hair...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JakeStarkey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should do a hair test for steroid use...use of steroids can lead to Rage incidents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While doing that, they should do a paternity test on the personS the girl's baby mama thinks might be her baby daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks in glass houses should not throw stones chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the one that's made the accusation about the police officer and steroids.
> 
> I know who both of my parents are chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure? See, what does an attack on personality or insinuating racial superiority do for the discussion?  I disagree with Ty but your comment adds nothing.
Click to expand...


I think he was trying to say "chump" but got a letter wrong.  I do that a lot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.

Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.

"She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.

Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

charwin95 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Tyr
> Until some maniac pulls a gun....then they'll be begging him to come and probably rush to him desperately wanting protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right?
> Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't disobey the teachers.  You claiming I did means you claim to know more about me than I know.  My dad made it clear what would happen to me if I did something like this girl did.  While I don't know whether or not he would have done it, I do know I didn't give him a chance to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm exactly right. Your such an angel growing up. Don't lie to yourself. You never disobey any of your teacher when you were in high school? Be honest now.
Click to expand...

Yes, "being honest" I've given my teachers a hard time, but when they said to go to the principal's office there was no argument.  In fact, I can't recall EVER seeing a student do what this feral animal did.  In my day it simply didn't happen.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention parents:
> 
> 
> 
> *South Carolina authorities will announce Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields, the school resource officer who was caught on camera violently flipping a high school student in her classroom, will be relieved of duty,* sources told N ... (NBC News)
Click to expand...


Aww man, this is another loss for the USMB Video Forensics unit.  All they take is L's.

NOW its time to deploy the excuse maker 5000.  Crank her up boys!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Vandalshandle said:


> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.



Passive resistance is injuring the rights of others.

That you are under the impression that passive resistance must be met with passive opposition, doesn't alter the inevitable fact that passive resistance is only valuable to the point where passivity gets your ass kicked.

FACT: No student in that classroom, will be using THAT method again, EXCEPT where the powers that be EMPOWER the resistors by removing the one individual that settled the issue.

Now... what you're advocating here, is to lower the standard of behavior. 

This can, and will only, result in lower performance, thus encouraging more of the behavior which caused the problem.  The COP is NOT THE PROBLEM. 

The only reason that the Cop was there, is that Schools stopped allowing TEACHERS to do their job.

That kid and that attitude would never have survived the individuals running the schools I attended.

In my world... had I behaved as that kid did... and had that cop done to me what he did to that kid... when my old man got home that night... what the cop did would have been a PARADE of Ice cream and Cake, compared to what my Dad would have done to me, that night.

Reader, what you see in the above cited response, is what is OKA: *THE PROBLEM!*


----------



## ClosedCaption

TyroneSlothrop said:


> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."



Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.

Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?


----------



## easyt65

education code chapter 37. discipline; law and order - Texas:
-  "A _teacher_ may _remove_ from _class_ a _student"...under certain conditions...

Department of Education reminds teachers to avoid ...-
- "TEACHERS are being reminded to avoid physically restraining or removing children from classrooms unless there is an 'emergency'..."

New law limits student discipline measure 
- LINK: New law limits student discipline measure

"Assembly Bill 420 – signed by Brown on Saturday – eliminates willful defiance or disruption of school activities as a reason to expel students. It also prevents administrators from using that reason to issue suspensions to K-3 students. The willful defiance category has come under fire because it has been disproportionately used statewide to discipline African-American students and, in some districts, Latino students. In 2012-13, African-Americans made up about 6 percent of total enrollment, but 19 percent of suspensions for defiance.

“California is now the first state in the nation to take badly needed measures to curtail suspensions and expulsions for 'minor' misbehavior in our schools,” said Assemblyman Roger Dickinson, D-Sacramento, who introduced the bill."

- Evidently Gov Brown has sided with all the complaining mummies and daddies whose unruly little brats are being tossed from schools who are refusing to put up with their crap. According to Brown, the schools and teachers just have to 'deal' with the disrespect, disobedience, and defiance... like the one seen here.


----

Teachers and schools don't want to have to deal with the public outcries from mummy and daddy, don't want to have to worry about being sued or have charges filed against them, so  - with parents / public forcing their hand - they have brought in the people who do have the legal authority to legally deal with 'Johnny' and / or 'Suzie' when they show their ass in school, cops like this guy. Don't want the cops involved, then ensure 'Johhny' and 'Suzy' are raised right - respectful, courteous, obedient, and NOT disruptive. If not, cops are going to be dealing with them, and at that point you won't have to worry about suspensions you will be dealing with bailing your kids out of jail!

I don't blame the kids so much - they were raised this way, allowed to show their ass, be disobedient and disrespectful.

I don't blame the cops that much - they have to deal with these kids who are like they are because of the parents.

The parents didn't / don't like when their brats get detention or suspended or expelled so they raised hell at the schools and at the government instead of addressing their own kids' behavior. They forced the schools and the teachers to throw their hands up and refuse to deal with it which caused the cops to have to get involved. Now the parents again are raising hell with anyone BUT the ones causing the problem - THEIR KIDS. 

MAYBE THEY SHOULD TRY LOOKING IN THE MIRROR 1ST then START ADDRESSING THEIR KIDS' BEHAVIOR! 

Oh wait, because as we have seen from Liberals and Obama, there is no personal accountability, it's always someone else's fault!_


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
Click to expand...

Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ClosedCaption said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?
Click to expand...

She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

easyt65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure shit head ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, glad we had this talk about 'civility' and how you took it to heart.
> 
> (I love how anonymity behind a computer makes people so much 'bigger' and 'nastier' than they would ever dare to be in person.)
Click to expand...

There is no "we" between you and me...you are a wing nut I am not.....I am not into "civility" for folks cheering child abuse...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, by not willingly getting out of it when she was directed to.


----------



## easyt65

ClosedCaption said:


> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?



Oh give me a break, as soon as mummy and daddy saw the chair flip over they had 'George Sink', ambulance chaser, on the phone as they were hearing cash register bells going off.


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.
Click to expand...


Just make up a reason besides everything could be a crime so lets start breaking arms


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
Click to expand...

Schools don't deserve to have police on campus if they don't want them to perform their duties.  I think they're going to have a hard time refilling that post.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make up a reason besides everything could be a crime so lets start breaking arms
Click to expand...


Do you know for a fact her arm was indeed broken? Or are you just assuming it is because of the report of a cast?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Odium said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it was is irrelevant.  What she did shows disrespect and an attitude of not having to do what you're told even when the one telling you have the authority to do so. It could have been anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I will get a badge and tell you to turn over your guns. Now do it! See you didnt do it...no respect for the law.
Click to expand...


You do that and you'll be arrested by your fellow cops.

Not that you could even remotely meet the standards, you would fail the psych exam within 2 minutes.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

FIRED!
Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources

Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?

What am I thinking? Of course you do. 
Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.


*and the cops is being fired for being a child abusing steroid abusing Gorilla...it all works out..*



*South Carolina sheriff’s deputy who was caught slamming student to be fired*
The dismissal of officer Ben Fields is expected to be announced during a noon news conference called by Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott to reveal the findings of his agency’s internal investigation into Monday’s incident.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make up a reason besides everything could be a crime so lets start breaking arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know for a fact her arm was indeed broken? Or are you just assuming it is because of the report of a cast?
Click to expand...


IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."



ROFLMNAO!

Well yes... suffering injury is what one should reasonably expect when you tell a 250 lb man with 18" biceps to shove it.   

RULE: Never tell a man who is 5 times your size to shove it.  

Consequences for violating the rule: Potentially severe injuries.

That is how it works and the attempt to alter 'how it works', will only make the situation worse, inevitably causing greater injury.

Now would you like to see what happens to kids who think that THEY are the center of the universe and that they should bear no respect for cops?

Allow a brief demonstration, go to 4:10 to see the relevant penalty for early withdrawal of respect for lawful authority:


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is on suspension without pay, I'm pretty sure that the police department thinks he violated police procedures, and that changes everything. All I have to go on is a video and I gave my opinion of what I saw. It's possible that my interpretation was wrong. We shall see what the investigation finds out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.
> 
> Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently your mother didn't do such a great job teaching her boy respect for women. Any grown man( there are several on here), who continually refer to women as "bitch" have no respect for either themselves or women. Grow up. She's a fourteen year old. Who does that?
Click to expand...


I'll call a young lady who acts like a young lady, but somebody who is bratty and disobeys police and then assaults the police and resists arrest is a bitch.  People deserve to be called what their conduct merits and nothing else.


----------



## easyt65

Hutch Starskey said:


> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.




He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

LilOlLady said:


> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.


Why do you Leftists lie?  He didn't "drag" her anywhere, he put her on the floor to arrest her and did so quickly as he was trained to do because she was resisting arrest and assaulting him. 

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Well yes... suffering injury is what one should reasonably expect when you tell a 250 lb man with 18" biceps to shove it.



*Never commit child abuse and aggravated child endangerment when there is a camera recording your crime *...if he goes to prison lets see how big man fares in there when he is not pummeling a little girl that weight a 150 lbs less than he does...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

easyt65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
Click to expand...

He will be a cop.  He did nothing wrong and this "investigation" is nothing more than perfunctory.


----------



## ClosedCaption

easyt65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
Click to expand...



And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be a cop.  He did nothing wrong and this "investigation" is nothing more than perfunctory.
Click to expand...


Its over, the investigation got his ass fired.  You're wrong again.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

JakeStarkey said:


> The child refused to obey the teacher then defied the officer.
> 
> End of story.



*Passive disobedience doesn't not warrant getting beaten.  You don't realize that you are confirming a police state, you little Hitler mini-me.  *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ClosedCaption said:


> IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.



The Hospital is in the tank against the Police ...LOL


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Lonestar_logic said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The act did not warrant the use of this kind of forceful action. He would not have removed a pit bull from the room with that kid of force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing this kid to a pit bull? So in effect you're calling her a dog and female dogs are called... what? Bitches.
Click to expand...

Yep.  And?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Now if the teenager was jay walking I could understand her being beaten within an inch of her life being Black and all...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be a cop.  He did nothing wrong and this "investigation" is nothing more than perfunctory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its over, the investigation got his ass fired.  You're wrong again.
Click to expand...



*Just heard that.  Hope they fire his ass.  

That girl just won her family about a million in a civil law suit.  

Good for the kids who whipped out their cell phones after Niya Kenny told them to when that asshole walked through the door.  *


----------



## easyt65

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child refused to obey the teacher then defied the officer.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Passive disobedience doesn't not warrant getting beaten.  You don't realize that you are confirming a police state, you little Hitler mini-me.  *
Click to expand...


And disagreeing with someone doesn't justify your LYING. The girl was NEVER BEATEN. She was forcibly removed from a desk, flipping over and dragged to the front of the room where she was handcuffed. At NO time was the officer seen 'BEATING' the girl...but don't let FACTS stop your 'rant'....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

mudwhistle said:


> This is Obama's  social-justice policies at work.
> 
> Teach em to be assholes  and not respect authority  when they're  young, and they become hardened  criminals when they grow up. Eventually  the little bitch is gonna mouth off to the wrong  person and that person is gonna bust a cap in her ass.


The best thing for this girl would be to face EVERY charge, disturbing school, resisting arrest, disorderly conduct, and assaulting a police officer (felony).  Treat her with kids gloves and she will be set up for life as a criminal.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

‘Officer Slam’ To Be Fired After Video Shows Him Flipping And Dragging Teenage Girl


----------



## Hutch Starskey

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make up a reason besides everything could be a crime so lets start breaking arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know for a fact her arm was indeed broken? Or are you just assuming it is because of the report of a cast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.
Click to expand...


Prolly a communist, librul, BLM doctor did it to get him fired.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

ClosedCaption said:


> IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.



ROFL!  

Ambulance chasers have casts installed as a matter of ROUTINE.  All one needs to do, is claim that the appendage hurts when one moves it and presto...  a cast is applied to limit mobility.  

Same for neck braces... . 

The attorney is building a case.  The case now includes the 'medical necessity' of a cast... . 

Of course, THIS kid didn't get a cast... because his desire to participate in passive aggressive behavior in the face of lawful authority... got him killed.


The Cop in the OP may have saved that kids life,


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Well yes... suffering injury is what one should reasonably expect when you tell a 250 lb man with 18" biceps to shove it.
> 
> RULE: Never tell a man who is 5 times your size to shove it.
> 
> Consequences for violating the rule: Potentially severe injuries.
> 
> That is how it works and the attempt to alter 'how it works', will only make the situation worse, inevitably causing greater injury.
> 
> Now would you like to see what happens to kids who think that THEY are the center of the universe and that they should bear no respect for cops?
> 
> Allow a brief demonstration, go to 4:10 to see the relevant penalty for early withdrawal of respect for lawful authority:
Click to expand...


*Just shut up.  It's embarrassing that you support a police state.  You and Jake Starkey are so far up a Brownshirt's ass you might as well start peeing through your bellybuttons.*


----------



## ClosedCaption

Congratulations SC you're the most recent winner of the game "My Tax Dollars went WHERE?"

Dont worry about better training...Just everybody pay up and quit yer bitchin


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Vandalshandle said:


> My prediction of the day. The cop will be fired, and rightly so.


No he won't.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make up a reason besides everything could be a crime so lets start breaking arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know for a fact her arm was indeed broken? Or are you just assuming it is because of the report of a cast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.
Click to expand...


Did you see the cast?


----------



## ClosedCaption

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hospital is in the tank against the Police ...LOL
Click to expand...


I'm going to call you Tyrone the Psychic



Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Ambulance chasers have casts installed as a matter of ROUTINE. All one needs to do, is claim that the appendage hurts when one moves it and presto... a cast is applied to limit mobility.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whats a little broken arm compared to disrespectful words or actions?  Sticks and stone will sooth the bones but words hurt like the Dickens.
> 
> Isnt that how it goes?  For cops?
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't forcibly arrested for snide comments, she was forcibly arrested for refusing to follow lawful commands.  If she followed instructions, she could have been as snotty about it as she wanted to and nothing would have happened.  You Leftists are completely illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make up a reason besides everything could be a crime so lets start breaking arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know for a fact her arm was indeed broken? Or are you just assuming it is because of the report of a cast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the cast?
Click to expand...


Yep


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Just heard that.  Hope they fire his ass.
> 
> That girl just won her family about a million in a civil law suit.
> 
> Good for the kids who whipped out their cell phones after Niya Kenny told them to when that asshole walked through the door.  *




They knew what the Gorilla was about to do...*they gave him the nickname "Officer Slam" *I seriously would like to see a very large man grab that nut case and give him a whipping.....*the family should seek punitive damages* because the District knew or should have known they had a dangerous person in the school...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ClosedCaption said:


> I'm going to call you Tyrone the Psychic



Ya misspelled "Psycho" ..........


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

easyt65 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  I hear people claiming teachers don't have the authority to remove a student.  Bull effing shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so, and for the same reason this policeman is being sued twice already. (OK, not for the SAME reason but for the TREAT of the same reason - law suits and being charged with child abuse, etc...)
Click to expand...

You're speaking out of ignorance.  When people act unlawfully, even a child, force can be used by private citizens.  I loved this episode of cops where a teenage girl assaulted her mother because her mother used force to keep her from leaving.  The officer told the girl plainly that the mother has every right to discipline her and to restrain her but the girl has no right to assault her mother.  And I don't believe the cop is being sued twice, so far nobody's provided a link for that so I write it off as bullshit.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

easyt65 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child refused to obey the teacher then defied the officer.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Passive disobedience doesn't not warrant getting beaten.  You don't realize that you are confirming a police state, you little Hitler mini-me.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And disagreeing with someone doesn't justify your LYING. The girl was NEVER BEATEN. She was forcibly removed from a desk, flipping over and dragged to the front of the room where she was handcuffed. At NO time was the officer seen 'BEATING' the girl...but don't let FACTS stop your 'rant'....
Click to expand...



*OK, uni-brow.  Look up assault and battery.  Oh, let me do it for you since you don't read, either.*

"""*In most states, an assault/battery is committed when one person: 1) tries to or does physically strike another, or 2) acts in a threatening manner to put another in fear of immediate harm. *

Many states declare that a more serious or *"aggravated" assault/battery occurs when one: 1) tries to or does cause severe injury to another, *or 2) causes injury through use of a deadly weapon. Assaults and batteries can also be pursued via civil (as opposed to criminal) laws. For information on personal injury ("tort") cases involving assault and battery, visit the Assault and Battery section of FindLaw's Accident & Injury Center.

- See more at: Assault and Battery Overview - FindLaw


----------



## Hutch Starskey

LilOlLady said:


> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.


Why do you Leftists lie?  He didn't "drag" her anywhere, he put her on the floor to arrest her and did so quickly as he was trained to do because she was resisting arrest and assaulting him.

Stop lying, Leftists![/QUOTE]

I agree he didn't drag her. He tossed her. He actually had to walk over to where he tossed her. Doesn't really matter though. His actions were deemed corrupt by his employers so he's fired.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Compliance Obedience is the Mantra of Freedom Loving Wing Nuts lol these Right wingers are the most pathetically transparent "Gang o Goons" evah...........*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be a cop.  He did nothing wrong and this "investigation" is nothing more than perfunctory.
Click to expand...


Keep thinking that. He received no support from his dept. at all. They obviously don't share your assessment.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*"White kids tend to get viewed as having ADHD, or having some sort of behavioral problem. Black kids are viewed as being unruly and unwilling to learn."*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

TyroneSlothrop said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just heard that.  Hope they fire his ass.
> 
> That girl just won her family about a million in a civil law suit.
> 
> Good for the kids who whipped out their cell phones after Niya Kenny told them to when that asshole walked through the door.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew what the Gorilla was about to do...*they gave him the nickname "Officer Slam" *I seriously would like to see a very large man grab that nut case and give him a whipping.....*the family should seek punitive damages* because the District knew or should have known they had a dangerous person in the school...
Click to expand...


*The cop also arrested Niya Kenny, the girl in the classroom who stood up and told him to stop.   She wasn't interviewed on Fox Noise so these idiots don't know anything about her.  She said last night that Fields was nicknamed "Officer Slam". *

*Student Arrested Says She Was Standing Up for Classmate*
Student Arrested Says She Was Standing Up for Classmate

Columbia, SC (WLTX) - Niya Kenny, 18, is speaking out after she was taken into custody in her Spring Valley High School math class. She says she was standing up for her classmate who was being arrested by Student Resource Officer Ben Fields.

"I was crying, screaming and crying like a baby," says Kenny. "I was in disbelief."

_Related Coverage:_Video Surfaces of Incident at Spring Valley High School 

"I know this girl don't got nobody and I couldn't believe this was happening," Kenny explained. "I had never seen nothing like that in my life, a man use that much force on a little girl. A big man, like 300 pounds of full muscle. I was like 'no way, no way.' You can't do nothing like that to a little girl. I'm talking about she's like 5'6"."


----------



## Pogo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
Click to expand...


Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*

What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *"White kids tend to get viewed as having ADHD, or having some sort of behavioral problem. Black kids are viewed as being unruly and unwilling to learn."*




Right!  Show them a news story and they'll be like "Those thugs with no respect or home training"

Then reveal their white: "Well we have to discuss the state of mental health in this country"


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Well yes... suffering injury is what one should reasonably expect when you tell a 250 lb man with 18" biceps to shove it.
> 
> RULE: Never tell a man who is 5 times your size to shove it.
> 
> Consequences for violating the rule: Potentially severe injuries.
> 
> That is how it works and the attempt to alter 'how it works', will only make the situation worse, inevitably causing greater injury.
> 
> Now would you like to see what happens to kids who think that THEY are the center of the universe and that they should bear no respect for cops?
> 
> Allow a brief demonstration, go to 4:10 to see the relevant penalty for early withdrawal of respect for lawful authority:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Just shut up.  It's embarrassing that you support a police state.  You and Jake Starkey are so far up a Brownshirt's ass you might as well start peeing through your bellybuttons.*
Click to expand...


ROFL!

Buddy... Let me be clear.  THAT KID was injuring the rights of everyone in that classroom.  She does NOT have a right to use her phone in class.  She does not have a right to interrupt the class.  She does not have a right to refuse to obey the teacher's reprimand.  She does not have a right to refuse to leave the class.  She does not have a right to refuse to obey the lawful instructions of a duly appointed law enforcement officer.

By failing to bear the responsibilities intrinsic in sustaining her right to not be tossed like a salad... she forfeited her right to not be tossed like a salad and was, therein... tossed.  Where one forfeits their rights to not be tossed... one should expect, at the minimum... some form of personal injury to herself.

Had that kid done that in my class.   She would have met with one Principle Hall.  Hall would have grabbed her by the hair and drug her and her desk out into the hall... where he would have removed her from that desk, removed the rope he routinely carried in his back pocket... which he would have used to hog tie her... and from which she would have dangled all the way back to his office.  She would then spent the rest of the day tied up in the corner of his office, until such time as she was responding with due respect, at which point she would have been given the choice of the paddle... where the rope requirement brought 12 whacks.  OR... she would be EXPELLED from school.

She likely would have taken the whacks and she would have returned to class the next day... and been a model of cooperation for the foreseeable future.

Ask me how I know... .

Now do you think that some parents did not get all pissy with Principle Hall?  Sure they did. 

And each and everyone was given the option of _"Shutting the Fuck Up and stop ruining their child"_ whereupon their child was welcome to stay in that school... or _"Getting the Fuck out of his Office and take their kid with 'em.  As they were no longer welcome at the school"_.

*Now, just as an FYI... one of the kids whose Dad pulled him out, was killed in a bar fight in 1980*, two years after our class graduated.

_See how that works?_


----------



## Pogo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Essentially, though, what we really are doing is Gitmo-izing the teenagers. We are telling them that they have no rights. They must obey or they can be taken out. They cannot act out like fucking teenagers do. Frankly, the saddest part of the video of the girl in South Carolina is that everyone in that room didn't get up and try to stop the cop (the one girl who protested was also arrested).
> 
> That means that they have internalized the oppression. That's their education in a nutshell.
> 
> The Rude Pundit: Cops in the Classroom: How Pathetic Are We?



It's hard to believe how docile they look.  One kid just sits with his arms folded, and then the girl who was almost hit in the head with a flying chair leg, wasn't even watching.  I'm not sure what that means.  Presumably they see so much of this police hypermacho strutting shit that it becomes the wallpaper.


----------



## mudwhistle

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just heard that.  Hope they fire his ass.
> 
> That girl just won her family about a million in a civil law suit.
> 
> Good for the kids who whipped out their cell phones after Niya Kenny told them to when that asshole walked through the door.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew what the Gorilla was about to do...*they gave him the nickname "Officer Slam" *I seriously would like to see a very large man grab that nut case and give him a whipping.....*the family should seek punitive damages* because the District knew or should have known they had a dangerous person in the school...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The cop also arrested Niya Kenny, the girl in the classroom who stood up and told him to stop.   She wasn't interviewed on Fox Noise so these idiots don't know anything about her.  She said last night that Fields was nicknamed "Officer Slam". *
> 
> *Student Arrested Says She Was Standing Up for Classmate*
> Student Arrested Says She Was Standing Up for Classmate
> 
> Columbia, SC (WLTX) - Niya Kenny, 18, is speaking out after she was taken into custody in her Spring Valley High School math class. She says she was standing up for her classmate who was being arrested by Student Resource Officer Ben Fields.
> 
> "I was crying, screaming and crying like a baby," says Kenny. "I was in disbelief."
> 
> _Related Coverage:_Video Surfaces of Incident at Spring Valley High School
> 
> "I know this girl don't got nobody and I couldn't believe this was happening," Kenny explained. "I had never seen nothing like that in my life, a man use that much force on a little girl. A big man, like 300 pounds of full muscle. I was like 'no way, no way.' You can't do nothing like that to a little girl. I'm talking about she's like 5'6"."
Click to expand...


She's  an accomplice.....

Arrest her for creating a disturbance.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that he takes steroids?  Cop haters don't need proof for any of their accusations.  Their cop hate is completely irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> *After 8 separate Investigation of Benghazi you poltroons of crap are still proclaiming Hillary Clinton guilty of something or other ....*
> 
> Proof ? how about dude gets drug  screened for steroids...test his hair...
Click to expand...


So you don't have proof, you're just an idiot that flings out accusations.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child refused to obey the teacher then defied the officer.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Passive disobedience doesn't not warrant getting beaten.  You don't realize that you are confirming a police state, you little Hitler mini-me.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And disagreeing with someone doesn't justify your LYING. The girl was NEVER BEATEN. She was forcibly removed from a desk, flipping over and dragged to the front of the room where she was handcuffed. At NO time was the officer seen 'BEATING' the girl...but don't let FACTS stop your 'rant'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, uni-brow.  Look up assault and battery.  Oh, let me do it for you since you don't read, either.*
> 
> """*In most states, an assault/battery is committed when one person: 1) tries to or does physically strike another, or 2) acts in a threatening manner to put another in fear of immediate harm. *
> 
> Many states declare that a more serious or *"aggravated" assault/battery occurs when one: 1) tries to or does cause severe injury to another, *or 2) causes injury through use of a deadly weapon. Assaults and batteries can also be pursued via civil (as opposed to criminal) laws. For information on personal injury ("tort") cases involving assault and battery, visit the Assault and Battery section of FindLaw's Accident & Injury Center.
> 
> - See more at: Assault and Battery Overview - FindLaw
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.


*
Thank you... I have seen that many times and did not notice the leg chair hit just off the other kids head...six inches the other way and there may have been really serious injuries.*.Also notice how she seems to be looking down and covering her eyes with a hand ,unwilling perhaps to see what was happening to her fellow student....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So you don't have proof, you're just an idiot that flings out accusations.


Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi dude


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."








So a rug burn escalates into other injuries?

Do as your told.  No rug burns.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure shit head ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, glad we had this talk about 'civility' and how you took it to heart.
> 
> (I love how anonymity behind a computer makes people so much 'bigger' and 'nastier' than they would ever dare to be in person.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "we" between you and me...you are a wing nut I am not.....I am not into "civility" for folks cheering child abuse...
Click to expand...


Right.  It's the "wingnut" that insists on law and order.  You're a fool.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> "I know this girl don't got nobody and I couldn't believe this was happening," Kenny explained. "I had never seen nothing like that in my life... .



Well you've seen it now, honey... .  So BE ADVISED... There's a new Sheriff in town and he isn't tolerating mouthy little bitches, because 'they aint got no one'.

Here's a clue, to 'gets someone', you should probably learn how to behave yourself... .  So, not to worry, it works itself out.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ben Fields : Total disregard for the Rights the health and welfare of the kids in that room...just a brutal display of steroid Raging............


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have proof, you're just an idiot that flings out accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi dude
Click to expand...


Did you forget what thread you're on?  Did you even remember to put on pants this morning?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Well yes... suffering injury is what one should reasonably expect when you tell a 250 lb man with 18" biceps to shove it.
> 
> RULE: Never tell a man who is 5 times your size to shove it.
> 
> Consequences for violating the rule: Potentially severe injuries.
> 
> That is how it works and the attempt to alter 'how it works', will only make the situation worse, inevitably causing greater injury.
> 
> Now would you like to see what happens to kids who think that THEY are the center of the universe and that they should bear no respect for cops?
> 
> Allow a brief demonstration, go to 4:10 to see the relevant penalty for early withdrawal of respect for lawful authority:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Just shut up.  It's embarrassing that you support a police state.  You and Jake Starkey are so far up a Brownshirt's ass you might as well start peeing through your bellybuttons.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> Buddy... Let me be clear.  THAT KID was injuring the rights of everyone in that classroom.  She does NOT have a right to use her phone in class.  She does not have a right to interrupt the class.  She does not have a right to refuse to obey the teacher's reprimand.  She does not have a right to refuse to leave the class.  She does not have a right to refuse to obey the lawful instructions of a duly appointed law enforcement officer.
> 
> By failing to bear the responsibilities intrinsic in sustaining her right to not be tossed like a salad... she forfeited her right to not be tossed like a salad and was, therein... tossed.  Where one forfeits their rights to not be tossed... one should expect, at the minimum... some form of personal injury to herself.
> 
> Had that kid done that in my class.   She would have met with one Principle Hall.  Hall would have grabbed her by the hair and drug her and her desk out into the hall... where he would have removed her from that desk, removed the rope he routinely carried in his back pocket... which he would have used to hog tie her... and from which she would have dangled all the way back to his office.  She would then spent the rest of the day tied up in the corner of his office, until such time as she was responding with due respect, at which point she would have been given the choice of the paddle... where the rope requirement brought 12 whacks.  OR... she would be EXPELLED from school.
> 
> She likely would have taken the whacks and she would have returned to class the next day... and been a model of cooperation for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Ask me how I know... .
> 
> Now do you think that some parents did not get all pissy with Principle Hall?  Sure they did.
> 
> And each and everyone was given the option of _"Shutting the Fuck Up and stop ruining their child"_ whereupon their child was welcome to stay in that school... or _"Getting the Fuck out of his Office and take their kid with 'em.  As they were no longer welcome at the school"_.
> 
> Now, just as an FYI... one of the kids whose Dad pulled him out, was killed in a bar fight in 1980, two years after our class graduated.
> 
> _See how that works?_
Click to expand...


*I see pixelated methane. 

This Fields goon also has three previous charges against him, similar charges.  Look it up, goon.  *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Right.  It's the "wingnut" that insists on law and order.  You're a fool.



Being a cheer  leader for aggravated child abuse fits you...you must be Christian eh


----------



## JakeStarkey

If your public schools are subject to such laws as below in your state, home school or private school.  
_

"Assembly Bill 420 – signed by Brown on Saturday – eliminates willful defiance or disruption of school activities as a reason to expel students. _


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Did you even remember to put on pants this morning?


 Don't get excited  I got them on chump


----------



## ClosedCaption

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — The attorney for a teen who was flipped backward out of her desk and tossed across a classroom says his client did suffer several injuries during her arrest.
> 
> Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday that Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields should have been fired as soon as Sheriff Leon Lott saw the video recorded by several students at Spring Valley High School in Columbia.
> 
> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.
> 
> Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the confrontation but "may have had a rug burn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a rug burn escalates into other injuries?
> 
> Do as your told.  No rug burns.
Click to expand...



are you over 50?  I can imagine you pouring milkshakes on the heads of peaceful protesters and saying its their fault


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Leftists lie?  He didn't "drag" her anywhere, he put her on the floor to arrest her and did so quickly as he was trained to do because she was resisting arrest and assaulting him.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...


I agree he didn't drag her. He tossed her. He actually had to walk over to where he tossed her. Doesn't really matter though. His actions were deemed corrupt by his employers so he's fired.[/QUOTE]

Sounds to me more like his employer's pandered to race pimps.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> If your public schools are subject to such laws as below in your state, home school or private school.
> _
> 
> "Assembly Bill 420 – signed by Brown on Saturday – eliminates willful defiance or disruption of school activities as a reason to expel students. _


I do like the Bill number


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

mudwhistle said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just heard that.  Hope they fire his ass.
> 
> That girl just won her family about a million in a civil law suit.
> 
> Good for the kids who whipped out their cell phones after Niya Kenny told them to when that asshole walked through the door.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew what the Gorilla was about to do...*they gave him the nickname "Officer Slam" *I seriously would like to see a very large man grab that nut case and give him a whipping.....*the family should seek punitive damages* because the District knew or should have known they had a dangerous person in the school...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The cop also arrested Niya Kenny, the girl in the classroom who stood up and told him to stop.   She wasn't interviewed on Fox Noise so these idiots don't know anything about her.  She said last night that Fields was nicknamed "Officer Slam". *
> 
> *Student Arrested Says She Was Standing Up for Classmate*
> Student Arrested Says She Was Standing Up for Classmate
> 
> Columbia, SC (WLTX) - Niya Kenny, 18, is speaking out after she was taken into custody in her Spring Valley High School math class. She says she was standing up for her classmate who was being arrested by Student Resource Officer Ben Fields.
> 
> "I was crying, screaming and crying like a baby," says Kenny. "I was in disbelief."
> 
> _Related Coverage:_Video Surfaces of Incident at Spring Valley High School
> 
> "I know this girl don't got nobody and I couldn't believe this was happening," Kenny explained. "I had never seen nothing like that in my life, a man use that much force on a little girl. A big man, like 300 pounds of full muscle. I was like 'no way, no way.' You can't do nothing like that to a little girl. I'm talking about she's like 5'6"."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's  an accomplice.....
> 
> Arrest her for creating a disturbance.
Click to expand...


*She was, uni-brow.  And has an attorney who, I suspect, has already filed a civil suit against the Columbia PD for false arrest. *


----------



## Conservative65

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he violated policy. It can't be SOP for an officer working in a school to handle children that way especially in response to that situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.
> 
> Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently your mother didn't do such a great job teaching her boy respect for women. Any grown man( there are several on here), who continually refer to women as "bitch" have no respect for either themselves or women. Grow up. She's a fourteen year old. Who does that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call a young lady who acts like a young lady, but somebody who is bratty and disobeys police and then assaults the police and resists arrest is a bitch.  People deserve to be called what their conduct merits and nothing else.
Click to expand...


That's what lefties don't get.  If someone acts a certain way, they are shocked if they are referred to in that manner.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your public schools are subject to such laws as below in your state, home school or private school.
> _
> 
> "Assembly Bill 420 – signed by Brown on Saturday – eliminates willful defiance or disruption of school activities as a reason to expel students. _
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the Bill number
Click to expand...


Oh, another pothead.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *I see pixelated methane. *



So pixelated methane is what you see when you get your intellectual ass handed you? 

Ya might try more pixelated fiber.
_
Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.

.

._

_.
_
Reader, do ya see how easy this is?

Remember, the key to defeating Leftist in debate rests upon two fundamental elements:

1- Find a Leftist.

2- Get them to_ SPEAK!_


----------



## Conservative65

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child refused to obey the teacher then defied the officer.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Passive disobedience doesn't not warrant getting beaten.  You don't realize that you are confirming a police state, you little Hitler mini-me.  *
Click to expand...


What does it warrant?  Should the class and students who actually give a shit about learning have lost time due to one piece of shit that didn't like the rules and a white person telling them what to do?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
Click to expand...

 Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality
Click to expand...


And you'll still be nothing but a dumb negro.


----------



## Pogo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thank you... I have seen that many times and did not notice the leg chair hit just off the other kids head...six inches the other way and there may have been really serious injuries.*.Also notice how she seems to be looking down and covering her eyes with a hand ,unwilling perhaps to see what was happening to her fellow student....
Click to expand...



That's my guess too.  She's seen this enough times she knew basically what Super He-Man was gonna do and didn't want to see it, but didn't figure he was gonna be stupid enough to throw furniture around.

Actually her desk is what stops the flight of the thrown desk, with the student still in it, so that's well over 100 pounds of force coming down.  Could have been dead nasty.  It also looks like her laptop takes a direct hit, probably shattered the screen.

What a wondrous thing, this "serve and protect" philosophy.  Is this a great country or what?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll still be nothing but a dumb negro.
Click to expand...


Aww, are you at the anger phase?  Thats ok, after that comes acceptance


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looked to me and many others that she was responsible for the chair going over, but I'm not an expert in police policy, and neither are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was. I said he couldn't have acted within policy when he handled that girl like he did. It's hard to believe that is standard behavior for police in a school.That should be apparent given the actions taken by the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you mention nothing about had the girl done what she was told, his involvement doesn't occur.
> 
> Apparently the actions by her mother to raise her as a bratty little bitch was more of the problem.  It's the attitude of I'm going to be an asshole but get mad when you treat me like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently your mother didn't do such a great job teaching her boy respect for women. Any grown man( there are several on here), who continually refer to women as "bitch" have no respect for either themselves or women. Grow up. She's a fourteen year old. Who does that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refer to someone as what they are and age is irrelevant.
> 
> I have respect for women.  I don't have respect for people who act like bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said. You have no self respect.
Click to expand...


I have plenty of self respect.  I have it because I know how to act and when to do it unlike this undisciplined girl.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
Click to expand...



WHO in this video throws a metal chair leg -- with a person still sitting in it -- across the room nearly impaling an innocent bystander in the face, fuckwit?

*WHO*?

And where do you see a "zoo animal"?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

ClosedCaption said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, dont hospitals put casts on for fun?  Maybe its paper mache for art class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hospital is in the tank against the Police ...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call you Tyrone the Psychic
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambulance chasers have casts installed as a matter of ROUTINE. All one needs to do, is claim that the appendage hurts when one moves it and presto... a cast is applied to limit mobility.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



_
Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Hmm....Press conference on now by sheriff but Fox is not airing it. Not even a mention on their crawl.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll still be nothing but a dumb negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, are you at the anger phase?  Thats ok, after that comes acceptance
Click to expand...


Accept that your people act like a bunch of animals?  While you may accept it because it's the best you can do, the rest of us hold ourselves to higher standards.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO throws a metal chair leg -- with a person still sitting in it -- across the room nearly impaling an innocent bystander in the face, fuckwit?
> 
> WHO?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I'm discussing the video in the OP.  You must be discussing another one.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> _
> Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._



Wing nuts always say this ...why...what does it mean LOL


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."  

"...Officer Fields did wrong..."

"What she did does not justify what he did"


TERMINATED!  

So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.
*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

One time a Policeman was walking around my car shining a flashlight inside so I got my flash light and started looking inside his car.... led to some tense moments....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?


Tucked away in a folder behind the pc folder & blm folder.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."
> TERMINATED!
> 
> So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.*


*and they were so hoping he would be promoted............*


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> One time a Policeman was walking around my car shining a flashlight inside so I got my flash light and started looking inside his car.... led to some tense moments....



Oh, so you're a smartass.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> One time a Policeman was walking around my car shining a flashlight inside so I got my flash light and started looking inside his car.... led to some tense moments....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're a smartass.
Click to expand...

He was messing with me for no reason


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

ClosedCaption said:


> And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality



ROFLMNAO!  

It is SO easy to spot the feminized blacks these days.  Every word from this creature wreaks of this: 

​


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHO throws a metal chair leg -- with a person still sitting in it -- across the room nearly impaling an innocent bystander in the face, fuckwit?
> 
> WHO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I'm discussing the video in the OP.  You must be discussing another one.
Click to expand...


Break an ocular sweat and LOOK UP, ya fucking moron.  IT'S RIGHT HERE IN THE POST YOU RESPONDED TO.

Fucking DUH.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."
> TERMINATED!
> 
> So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.*
> 
> 
> 
> *and they were so hoping he would be promoted............*
Click to expand...


When is Obama going to invite this thug girl to the White House?


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> One time a Policeman was walking around my car shining a flashlight inside so I got my flash light and started looking inside his car.... led to some tense moments....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're a smartass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was messing with me for no reason
Click to expand...


So YOU say.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Leftists lie?  He didn't "drag" her anywhere, he put her on the floor to arrest her and did so quickly as he was trained to do because she was resisting arrest and assaulting him.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree he didn't drag her. He tossed her. He actually had to walk over to where he tossed her. Doesn't really matter though. His actions were deemed corrupt by his employers so he's fired.
Click to expand...


Sounds to me more like his employer's pandered to race pimps.[/QUOTE]

I'm sure it does loon.


----------



## flacaltenn

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  It's the "wingnut" that insists on law and order.  You're a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a cheer  leader for aggravated child abuse fits you...you must be Christian eh
Click to expand...



I think you're very confused about the definition of "aggravated child abuse" and WHY we need police resource officers in schools. What is REALLY child abuse is to allow that gal to "phone" her way thru high school, fail at academics, abuse authority and end up being a beggar and whiner working menial jobs (if any) for the rest of her life. What is REALLY child abuse is to take an entire days' education away from the OTHER 25 kids in that class while you "reason" with the gal and allow her to flaunt the authority of the teacher and the Admin that had already failed to get her attention. What is REALLY child abuse is the lack of discipline and respect that developed in her home that precipitated that encounter. (I'd back off that -- if her parent(s) came to claim her and swore she'd never have a cellphone in her hand again until she graduated with respectable grades).. 

THAT would be child abuse.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*Funny that this sheriff WON'T say exactly what this girl did.  Whatever it was wasn't worth filming, not until Ossifer Pheelds showed up.*


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Leftists lie?  He didn't "drag" her anywhere, he put her on the floor to arrest her and did so quickly as he was trained to do because she was resisting arrest and assaulting him.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree he didn't drag her. He tossed her. He actually had to walk over to where he tossed her. Doesn't really matter though. His actions were deemed corrupt by his employers so he's fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me more like his employer's pandered to race pimps.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it does loon.[/QUOTE]

I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ‘Officer Slam’ To Be Fired After Video Shows Him Flipping And Dragging Teenage Girl



OUTSTANDING!

Yet another decision by the panty-waists of the Left... which can, and will, only result in more of THIS:


Oh well...  I guess there's no way we escape the need for Civil War.

Let's hope that it cranks off today!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
Click to expand...


And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.


----------



## Conservative65

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Funny that this sheriff WON'T say exactly what this girl did.  Whatever it was wasn't worth filming, not until Ossifer Pheelds showed up.*



I can tell you what she did.  SC Code of Law 16-17-420.  Look it up.


----------



## Conservative65

flacaltenn said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  It's the "wingnut" that insists on law and order.  You're a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a cheer  leader for aggravated child abuse fits you...you must be Christian eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're very confused about the definition of "aggravated child abuse" and WHY we need police resource officers in schools. What is REALLY child abuse is to allow that gal to "phone" her way thru high school, fail at academics, abuse authority and end up being a beggar and whiner working menial jobs (if any) for the rest of her life. What is REALLY child abuse is to take an entire days' education away from the OTHER 25 kids in that class while you "reason" with the gal and allow her to flaunt the authority of the teacher and the Admin that had already failed to get her attention. What is REALLY child abuse is the lack of discipline and respect that developed in her home that precipitated that encounter. (I'd back off that -- if her parent(s) came to claim her and swore she'd never have a cellphone in her hand again until she graduated with respectable grades)..
> 
> THAT would be child abuse.
Click to expand...


The left doesn't seem to have any concern that this girl, in her actions that led up to what happened, was keeping those who actually care about learning from doing so.  They care more about her supposed "right" to passively disobey a rule and State law than they care about people learning.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.



*she did something wrong that deserves detention..the juiced on steroids gorilla committed felonies on camera*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Leftists lie?  He didn't "drag" her anywhere, he put her on the floor to arrest her and did so quickly as he was trained to do because she was resisting arrest and assaulting him.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree he didn't drag her. He tossed her. He actually had to walk over to where he tossed her. Doesn't really matter though. His actions were deemed corrupt by his employers so he's fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me more like his employer's pandered to race pimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it does loon.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.[/QUOTE]

I never said that, only that the officer acted inappropriately. Apparently his employer agrees.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
Click to expand...



What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.


----------



## hazlnut

IMO - the deputy was thrown under the bus because of the current climate with regard to police and race relations.


He could have be suspended and reprimanded.  But he was terminated from the police force.


Teacher and school administrator - african americans back the deputy.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she did something wrong that deserves detention..the juiced on steroids gorilla committed felonies on camera*
Click to expand...


She broke STATE LAW.  

You keep saying juiced on steroids.  Do yo have proof or are you simply another dumb one like this little bratty bitch.


----------



## Conservative65

hazlnut said:


> IMO - the deputy was thrown under the bus because of the current climate with regard to police and race relations.
> 
> 
> He could have be suspended and reprimanded.  But he was terminated from the police force.
> 
> 
> Teacher and school administrator - african americans back the deputy.



The student will get nothing despite breaking State law.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIRED!
> Sheriff to Announce South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields to Be Fired: Sources
> 
> Do any of you still believe he acted appropriately?
> 
> What am I thinking? Of course you do.
> Que the outrage over the department being forced to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll still be nothing but a dumb negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, are you at the anger phase?  Thats ok, after that comes acceptance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accept that your people act like a bunch of animals?  While you may accept it because it's the best you can do, the rest of us hold ourselves to higher standards.
Click to expand...



 Him big angry


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be a cop anymore, but she will still be a little disrespectful, disobedient, disruptive brat...and mummy and daddy are going to make money off their child's 'special talents' instead of correcting her behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll still be nothing but a dumb negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, are you at the anger phase?  Thats ok, after that comes acceptance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accept that your people act like a bunch of animals?  While you may accept it because it's the best you can do, the rest of us hold ourselves to higher standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him big angry
Click to expand...


You dumb negro.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Leftists lie?  He didn't "drag" her anywhere, he put her on the floor to arrest her and did so quickly as he was trained to do because she was resisting arrest and assaulting him.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree he didn't drag her. He tossed her. He actually had to walk over to where he tossed her. Doesn't really matter though. His actions were deemed corrupt by his employers so he's fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me more like his employer's pandered to race pimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it does loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.
Click to expand...


I never said that, only that the officer acted inappropriately. Apparently his employer agrees.[/QUOTE]

Apparently the employer panders to unruly blacks.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she did something wrong that deserves detention..the juiced on steroids gorilla committed felonies on camera*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke STATE LAW.
> 
> You keep saying juiced on steroids.  Do yo have proof or are you simply another dumb one like this little bratty bitch.
Click to expand...


If you're thinking that someone should go to jail for this then you sir are part of the problem for why America has 5% of the worlds population but has a prison population of 25%.  Because of dumbasses like you who think the solution is a box and 3 meals for every problem


----------



## easyt65

Conservative65 said:


> Apparently the employer panders to unruly blacks.



Doesn't matter what they think - they KNOW they are taking a huge PR hit on this one and would never survive if they did anything BUT fire this guy. (IMO)


----------



## Conservative65

easyt65 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the employer panders to unruly blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what they think - they KNOW they are taking a huge PR hit on this one and would never survive if they did anything BUT fire this guy. (IMO)
Click to expand...


That's why I said pandering.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he will still be a poorly trained juice head from a obvious background of being bullied and repressed homosexuality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you'll still be nothing but a dumb negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, are you at the anger phase?  Thats ok, after that comes acceptance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accept that your people act like a bunch of animals?  While you may accept it because it's the best you can do, the rest of us hold ourselves to higher standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him big angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb negro.
Click to expand...


You sessy bitch


----------



## Katzndogz

The solution is not a box and three meals a day.  The solution is to tie the criminals like this girl to a post and leave them gut shot until they slowly expire.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."
> TERMINATED!
> 
> So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.*
> 
> 
> 
> *and they were so hoping he would be promoted............*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is Obama going to invite this thug girl to the White House?
Click to expand...


*When are the Tea Baggers going to give Ossifer Pheelds an award for valor?*


----------



## Asclepias

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.


Well his ass got fired. Pretty much a pussy for attacking a female.


----------



## easyt65

ClosedCaption said:


> If you're thinking that someone should go to jail for this then you sir are part of the problem for why America has 5% of the worlds population but has a prison population of 25%.  Because of dumbasses like you who think the solution is a box and 3 meals for every problem



Not saying the girl should go to jail, but I would do a little 'Scared Straight' influence on her to show she 'ain't all that', has NO right to disobey the law, teach her a little respect/obedience her parents obviously aren't teaching her, and maybe even fine her parents for the child's disobeying an officer and resisting arrest. As it is, I might still (if I were the police) tell the parents I would drop the criminal charges if they drop the (B$) law suit that's coming, otherwise.....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> One time a Policeman was walking around my car shining a flashlight inside so I got my flash light and started looking inside his car.... led to some tense moments....



Uh huh.  You're lucky you didn't get injured or shot.  Let me rephrase that.  WE'RE lucky you didn't get injured or shot.  What would USMB be like without your antics?


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she did something wrong that deserves detention..the juiced on steroids gorilla committed felonies on camera*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke STATE LAW.
> 
> You keep saying juiced on steroids.  Do yo have proof or are you simply another dumb one like this little bratty bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're thinking that someone should go to jail for this then you sir are part of the problem for why America has 5% of the worlds population but has a prison population of 25%.  Because of dumbasses like you who think the solution is a box and 3 meals for every problem
Click to expand...


Never said she should go to jail.  If you claim I did, post the quote.  

If those who are in prison would quit committing crimes that warrant prison, they wouldn't be there.  Other countries deal with criminals the way they need to be dealt with not brush it off because someone didn't have what another did growing up.


----------



## Conservative65

easyt65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're thinking that someone should go to jail for this then you sir are part of the problem for why America has 5% of the worlds population but has a prison population of 25%.  Because of dumbasses like you who think the solution is a box and 3 meals for every problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying the girl should go to jail, but I would do a little 'Scared Straight' influence on her to show she 'ain't all that', has NO right to disobey the law, teach her a little respect/obedience her parents obviously aren't teaching her, and maybe even fine her parents for the child's disobeying an officer and resisting arrest. As it is, I might still (if I were the police) tell the parents I would drop the criminal charges if they drop the (B$) law suit that's coming, otherwise.....
Click to expand...


That's the show that came to mind when I hear people defending her actions of disobeying the law.


----------



## Conservative65

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."
> TERMINATED!
> 
> So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.*
> 
> 
> 
> *and they were so hoping he would be promoted............*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is Obama going to invite this thug girl to the White House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When are the Tea Baggers going to give Ossifer Pheelds an award for valor?*
Click to expand...


When are the lefties going to give Quaneesha JungleBunny a visit to the White House?


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you'll still be nothing but a dumb negro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, are you at the anger phase?  Thats ok, after that comes acceptance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accept that your people act like a bunch of animals?  While you may accept it because it's the best you can do, the rest of us hold ourselves to higher standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him big angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sessy bitch
Click to expand...


Still a dumb negro defending one.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
Click to expand...

News is still breaking on that, but you may be right.  If that happens, two things will occur, the deputy will file a successful lawsuit and no other deputy will work at that or any other school.  Cops are starting to cue in on this cop hatred that you people are promoting in society and they're going to start protecting their career, even if that means not protecting you.  I got not problem with that because I carry my own protection (17 + 1 JHP), but most of you Leftists don't carry guns so you're going to be fucked when cops that you despise so much stop showing up when you call.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she did something wrong that deserves detention..the juiced on steroids gorilla committed felonies on camera*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke STATE LAW.
> 
> You keep saying juiced on steroids.  Do yo have proof or are you simply another dumb one like this little bratty bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're thinking that someone should go to jail for this then you sir are part of the problem for why America has 5% of the worlds population but has a prison population of 25%.  Because of dumbasses like you who think the solution is a box and 3 meals for every problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said she should go to jail.  If you claim I did, post the quote.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, screaming She broke state law means nothing unless you're one of those rare people who scream about people breaking laws and then let them go.



> If those who are in prison would quit committing crimes that warrant prison, they wouldn't be there.  Other countries deal with criminals the way they need to be dealt with not brush it off because someone didn't have what another did growing up.



Thats right,  America has the worst people in the world and more violent than all Nations!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
Click to expand...


Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

hazlnut said:


> IMO - the deputy was thrown under the bus because of the current climate with regard to police and race relations.
> 
> 
> He could have be suspended and reprimanded.  But he was terminated from the police force.
> 
> 
> Teacher and school administrator - african americans back the deputy.



OMG, every now and then you surprise me with a well thought out post.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, are you at the anger phase?  Thats ok, after that comes acceptance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accept that your people act like a bunch of animals?  While you may accept it because it's the best you can do, the rest of us hold ourselves to higher standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him big angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sessy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a dumb negro defending one.
Click to expand...

No one is defending the cracka cave monkey. He is done.  That is all.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
Click to expand...

Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
Click to expand...

How did he violate the policy of his department?

This should be good.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she did something wrong that deserves detention..the juiced on steroids gorilla committed felonies on camera*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke STATE LAW.
> 
> You keep saying juiced on steroids.  Do yo have proof or are you simply another dumb one like this little bratty bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're thinking that someone should go to jail for this then you sir are part of the problem for why America has 5% of the worlds population but has a prison population of 25%.  Because of dumbasses like you who think the solution is a box and 3 meals for every problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said she should go to jail.  If you claim I did, post the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, screaming She broke state law means nothing unless you're one of those rare people who scream about people breaking laws and then let them go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those who are in prison would quit committing crimes that warrant prison, they wouldn't be there.  Other countries deal with criminals the way they need to be dealt with not brush it off because someone didn't have what another did growing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right,  America has the worst people in the world and more violent than all Nations!
Click to expand...


So breaking the law means nothing to you?  Not surprised.  

America doesn't deal with criminals the way they need to be dealt with.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News is still breaking on that, but you may be right.  If that happens, two things will occur, the deputy will file a successful lawsuit and no other deputy will work at that or any other school.  Cops are starting to cue in on this cop hatred that you people are promoting in society and they're going to start protecting their career, even if that means not protecting you.  I got not problem with that because I carry my own protection (17 + 1 JHP), but most of you Leftists don't carry guns so you're going to be fucked when cops that you despise so much stop showing up when you call.
Click to expand...


Still breaking? He's fired. The sheriff just held a 30 min press conference.
It wasn't cop hatred that got him fired. It was his actions only that made that happen.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
Click to expand...


Another one that doesn't understand Cause/Effect.


----------



## Pogo

Delta4Embassy said:


> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?



Ever been to high school?
Couldn't count the number of times something like that happened in mine, except of course there was no storm trooper coming in tossing desks around.  It never occurred to anybody to "call the newspapers, get the media out here".  The kid would get disciplined and life would simply move on.

"Public outrage" for that?

Hey, yesterday some asshole made a left turn in front of me and held me up for a good 30 seconds.  Where's the public outrage?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
Click to expand...

The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did he violate the policy of his department?
> 
> This should be good.
Click to expand...


The sheriff just outlined all of this in a press conference. Get caught up and stop babbling about things you obviously don't know.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News is still breaking on that, but you may be right.  If that happens, two things will occur, the deputy will file a successful lawsuit and no other deputy will work at that or any other school.  Cops are starting to cue in on this cop hatred that you people are promoting in society and they're going to start protecting their career, even if that means not protecting you.  I got not problem with that because I carry my own protection (17 + 1 JHP), but most of you Leftists don't carry guns so you're going to be fucked when cops that you despise so much stop showing up when you call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still breaking? He's fired. The sheriff just held a 30 min press conference.
> It wasn't cop hatred that got him fired. It was his actions only that made that happen.
Click to expand...


It was a lack of respect for anyone, specifically white people, as to why this girl disobeyed a request FIRST.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accept that your people act like a bunch of animals?  While you may accept it because it's the best you can do, the rest of us hold ourselves to higher standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him big angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sessy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a dumb negro defending one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is defending the cracka cave monkey. He is done.  That is all.
Click to expand...


No, but they is be defending the disrespectful, bastard nigga porch monkey.  She'll be yet another welfare leech of your kind later in life.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
Click to expand...

The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one that doesn't understand Cause/Effect.
Click to expand...

I understand cause and effect. Go beyond the bounds of your authority and you lose your job.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did he violate the policy of his department?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sheriff just outlined all of this in a press conference. Get caught up and stop babbling about things you obviously don't know.
Click to expand...

Really?  Then you should be able to tell me what he said. So far, there's no websites showing this alleged press conference and the one that I saw, South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff only says he's investigating.  Let's get specific, cop hater, what policy did he violate?


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
Click to expand...


The police officer was black?  Not a chimp then.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Tipsycatlover said:


> The solution is not a box and three meals a day.  The solution is to tie the criminals like this girl to a post and leave them gut shot until they slowly expire.



SMH


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
Click to expand...

And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police officer was black?  Not a chimp then.
Click to expand...

No the police officer was a white cave monkey.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
Click to expand...

Police have the right to use force in making an arrest. Suspects do not have the right to hit officers making an arrest. Don't believe me?  Go get yourself arrested and assault the officer and see what happens.  You should have no problem doing this, you're black after all.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one that doesn't understand Cause/Effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand cause and effect. Go beyond the bounds of your authority and you lose your job.
Click to expand...


Don't obey a request by a teacher and police officer that have the authority to make the request and you get treated the way you need to get treated.  Problem is the black girl can do it and no consequence.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
Click to expand...

I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police shouldn't make an arrest on a resistor without backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an impossible standard to meet and shows the cop hater Left's general ignorance about police procedure.  Anyone not complying with lawful orders is an ongoing threat. What if she pulled out a 9 while he was waiting for backup? The object is to get the suspect in cuffs as soon as possible to reduce the opportunity for something going wrong.
> 
> Jeeze, you people act like she's not going to recover and be just fine.  She's got some well deserved bruises and I hope they hurt.
Click to expand...

I don't mean that this should be law or that police need to put themselves at risk, but in most cases where there's an idiot, backup is called.  Backup isn't just for more firepower.  It is a way of covering yourself as an officer from the several liabilities that exist in your job.  Take needing to search a female.  The wrong thing to do is to get the search done as soon as possible to reduce the opportunity for something to go wrong.  The right thing to do is to wait it out and get female staff on the scene.  This is how police are trained to behave.

You may be one of those "Screw training, I'm going to bodyslam this scumbag chick.  Better act quick, she might be carrying a 9." cops, but that's what's giving the whole profession a bad name.  Little school cops and traffic cops should call in better-trained backup.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
Click to expand...

Hitting the police officer warrants what?


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police have the right to use force in making an arrest. Suspects do not have the right to hit officers making an arrest. Don't believe me?  Go get yourself arrested and assault the officer and see what happens.  You should have no problem doing this, you're black after all.
Click to expand...

I have "assaulted" an officer before.  He ended up having to apologize to me.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police officer was black?  Not a chimp then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the police officer was a white cave monkey.
Click to expand...


The little bastard bitch is a porch monkey.


Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
Click to expand...


The WHITE officer would have still be chastised because it was a black punk.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
Click to expand...

Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.


----------



## Programmer

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
Click to expand...

Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
Click to expand...

And if she pushed her feet down?  You're an idiot second guessing real police work.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police have the right to use force in making an arrest. Suspects do not have the right to hit officers making an arrest. Don't believe me?  Go get yourself arrested and assault the officer and see what happens.  You should have no problem doing this, you're black after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have "assaulted" an officer before.  He ended up having to apologize to me.
Click to expand...


Sure he did.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did he violate the policy of his department?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sheriff just outlined all of this in a press conference. Get caught up and stop babbling about things you obviously don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then you should be able to tell me what he said. So far, there's no websites showing this alleged press conference and the one that I saw, South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff only says he's investigating.  Let's get specific, cop hater, what policy did he violate?
Click to expand...



Yes , I'm lying about the press conference dumbass.
He said he did not act in accordance with department policy. Look it up I'm not your news source.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
Click to expand...


She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?


----------



## paddymurphy

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.


The rogue cop just got fired. Good riddance.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police officer was black?  Not a chimp then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the police officer was a white cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little bastard bitch is a porch monkey.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WHITE officer would have still be chastised because it was a black punk.
Click to expand...

There were no female dogs there. Just a Black teenage girl and a white cave monkey.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
Click to expand...


Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did he violate the policy of his department?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sheriff just outlined all of this in a press conference. Get caught up and stop babbling about things you obviously don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then you should be able to tell me what he said. So far, there's no websites showing this alleged press conference and the one that I saw, South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff only says he's investigating.  Let's get specific, cop hater, what policy did he violate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he did not act in accordance with department policy. Look it up I'm not your news source.
Click to expand...

No he didn't.  I watched it myself.  What specifically did he do wrong?  BTW, this is going to be the question asked in his lawsuit against the agency.


----------



## Pogo

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."
> TERMINATED!
> 
> So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.*
> 
> 
> 
> *and they were so hoping he would be promoted............*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is Obama going to invite this thug girl to the White House?
Click to expand...


Better question -- when is this warrior-cop mentality going to finally figure out that "protect and serve" means "the public" and not "my own testosterone-poisoned gladiator fantasies"?


----------



## flacaltenn

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
Click to expand...


TWO school employees ATTEMPTED to handle the situation and failed. THEY called in the Marines. That's why school resource officers are there.. It was THEIR judgement that kiddo had to be PHYSICALLY REMOVED from the classroom. If you don't LIKE watching -- issue them tranquilizer guns or YOU GO volunteer to be the last resort in upholding discipline in a tough classroom. 

I've BEEN in these schools. My uncle INSISTED that I audit classes in his roughest NYC schools. He did me a favor in TRULY understanding what the stakes are for these schools and the kids that are being mis-served by all the permissive, liberal BS we're seeing flung here in this example..


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> 
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police officer was black?  Not a chimp then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the police officer was a white cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little bastard bitch is a porch monkey.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WHITE officer would have still be chastised because it was a black punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no female dogs there. Just a Black teenage girl and a white cave monkey.
Click to expand...


A bastard black girl and a white officer that wouldn't have been there had the former done what she was told to do.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
Click to expand...

Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
Click to expand...

Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.


----------



## Conservative65

Pogo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."
> TERMINATED!
> 
> So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.*
> 
> 
> 
> *and they were so hoping he would be promoted............*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is Obama going to invite this thug girl to the White House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question -- when is this warrior-cop mentality going to finally figure out that "protect and serve" means "the public" and not "my own testosterone-poisoned gladiator fantasies"?
Click to expand...


A better question is when are black parents going to teach their black kids that when someone in a position of authority asks you to do something they have the authority to ask you to do, you do it?


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
Click to expand...

Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
Click to expand...


She actually did hit the cop, you twit.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
Click to expand...

If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
Click to expand...


Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.


----------



## Pogo

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
Click to expand...


So you're saying she was "uppity" huh?

That oughta work well.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.
Click to expand...


He did his job and IF he gets fired, he's going to sue.  And police will stop responding to incidents in schools.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
Click to expand...

Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff:  "...the maneuver he used is not what he was trained and not acceptable.....not proper procedure."
> TERMINATED!
> 
> So all you neo-Nazis, sit down and STFU.*
> 
> 
> 
> *and they were so hoping he would be promoted............*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is Obama going to invite this thug girl to the White House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question -- when is this warrior-cop mentality going to finally figure out that "protect and serve" means "the public" and not "my own testosterone-poisoned gladiator fantasies"?
Click to expand...


Ah. Well....the public asked him to remove this disorderly bitch. How should he serve them? By removing her. Well....done.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job and IF he gets fired, he's going to sue.  And police will stop responding to incidents in schools.
Click to expand...

Thats besides the point. Stop deflecting.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The feral chimp attacked the police officer and should be charged with that felony.
> 
> 
> 
> The feral chimp was the police officer and she hit him because he tried to put her in a choke hold. Thats why he lost his job. He let his simian nature effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police officer was black?  Not a chimp then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the police officer was a white cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little bastard bitch is a porch monkey.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WHITE officer would have still be chastised because it was a black punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no female dogs there. Just a Black teenage girl and a white cave monkey.
Click to expand...


Not a racial thingy this time you warring buggers. *Beefy white cop was dating black woman*... Don't think he was prone to being biased in his judgement.


----------



## Pogo

Conservative65 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO - the deputy was thrown under the bus because of the current climate with regard to police and race relations.
> 
> 
> He could have be suspended and reprimanded.  But he was terminated from the police force.
> 
> 
> Teacher and school administrator - african americans back the deputy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The student will get nothing despite breaking State law.
Click to expand...


You've cited the phrase "State law" (holy holy) 156 times now and have linked said law.... let's see.. Zero times.  Give it a rest.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
Click to expand...

When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane and hallucinating I will  put up the gif again of the Juiced body builder in the midst of Steroid rage so folks can see what a lying bastard you are ..*. there is no Gorilla on the floor *just a child being assaulted by the steroid pumped body builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying she was "uppity" huh?
> 
> That oughta work well.
Click to expand...


Nobody called her "uppity" except you because you're a racist.  She was defiant, disobedient, and combative. None of that has to do with her race.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
Click to expand...

I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job and IF he gets fired, he's going to sue.  And police will stop responding to incidents in schools.
Click to expand...


He WILL BE fired. HE will win. Both he and the department know it.

"Public trust"....aka kissing vocal groups asses....has a price. The price is paying out to wrongfully fired cops who necessarily were thrown under the PC bus.

This one will cost 300K  or so. Cop will pay his house off and have leftovers.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
Click to expand...

Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.

I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
Click to expand...


Drag her right down to the office. What do you know. There was an alternative.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> How did he violate the policy of his department?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sheriff just outlined all of this in a press conference. Get caught up and stop babbling about things you obviously don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then you should be able to tell me what he said. So far, there's no websites showing this alleged press conference and the one that I saw, South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff only says he's investigating.  Let's get specific, cop hater, what policy did he violate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he did not act in accordance with department policy. Look it up I'm not your news source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't.  I watched it myself.  What specifically did he do wrong?  BTW, this is going to be the question asked in his lawsuit against the agency.
Click to expand...

The attempted choke hold stupid.


----------



## Pogo

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think this bitch did nothing wrong retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she did something wrong that deserves detention..the juiced on steroids gorilla committed felonies on camera*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke STATE LAW.
> 
> You keep saying juiced on steroids.  Do yo have proof or are you simply another dumb one like this little bratty bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're thinking that someone should go to jail for this then you sir are part of the problem for why America has 5% of the worlds population but has a prison population of 25%.  Because of dumbasses like you who think the solution is a box and 3 meals for every problem
Click to expand...


Exactly -- this is the root of it right here, the mentality of dealing with everything by crushing, overpowering, shooting, pummeling, thrashing, throwing, stomping, bashing, crashing, exploding, impaling..... so many choices, what a diverse menu of approaches...



Tipsycatlover said:


> The solution is not a box and three meals a day. The solution is to tie the criminals like this girl to a post and leave them gut shot until they slowly expire.



Oh there we go, another alternative.  A "kinder, gentler" dehumanization that doesn't involve some kind of impact.  The woman's touch.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
Click to expand...


Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions.. 

Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job and IF he gets fired, he's going to sue.  And police will stop responding to incidents in schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He WILL BE fired. HE will win. Both he and the department know it.
> 
> "Public trust"....aka kissing vocal groups asses....has a price. The price is paying out to wrongfully fired cops who necessarily were thrown under the PC bus.
> 
> This one will cost 300K  or so. Cop will pay his house off and have leftovers.
Click to expand...

Thats a fair price for not allowing a feral monkey to run loose around our children.


----------



## dannyboys

Vandalshandle said:


> My prediction of the day. The cop will be fired, and rightly so.


Ya like you 'predicted' Zimmer


Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
Click to expand...

Fields just became a millionaire thanks to 'PC' AKA fear of Negroes.
The negro bitch signed her death warrant. Sooner than later the bitch will call 911 b/c her fucking pimp is beating her.
Guess what the LEO are going to do?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
Click to expand...

You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.

South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
Click to expand...

I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Officer Slam’ To Be Fired After Video Shows Him Flipping And Dragging Teenage Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Yet another decision by the panty-waists of the Left... which can, and will, only result in more of THIS:
> 
> 
> Oh well...  I guess there's no way we escape the need for Civil War.
> 
> Let's hope that it cranks off today!
Click to expand...



*More zoo noises.....

I have a suggestion for Ben Field's rehabilitation and community service:  Let him go hit the ground in Syria and fight ISIS.  
You know, level the playing field...mano y mano.  
Let him show he's got some real stones instead of that pantywaist under his uniform.   *


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job and IF he gets fired, he's going to sue.  And police will stop responding to incidents in schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He WILL BE fired. HE will win. Both he and the department know it.
> 
> "Public trust"....aka kissing vocal groups asses....has a price. The price is paying out to wrongfully fired cops who necessarily were thrown under the PC bus.
> 
> This one will cost 300K  or so. Cop will pay his house off and have leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a fair price for not allowing a feral monkey to run loose around our children.
Click to expand...

You're right.  Feral monkeys shouldn't run loose around children.  Let's bring back segregation.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...

Hey stupid. Read Jacksons scenario. Her scenario never happened. Did you not realize I was responding to Jacksons post? I know you are an idiot but this is a bit much.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job and IF he gets fired, he's going to sue.  And police will stop responding to incidents in schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He WILL BE fired. HE will win. Both he and the department know it.
> 
> "Public trust"....aka kissing vocal groups asses....has a price. The price is paying out to wrongfully fired cops who necessarily were thrown under the PC bus.
> 
> This one will cost 300K  or so. Cop will pay his house off and have leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a fair price for not allowing a feral monkey to run loose around our children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.  Feral monkeys shouldn't run loose around children.  Let's bring back segregation.
Click to expand...

Then you would be stuck on an indian reservation with your people and you would be miserable.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> One time a Policeman was walking around my car shining a flashlight inside so I got my flash light and started looking inside his car.... led to some tense moments....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  You're lucky you didn't get injured or shot.  Let me rephrase that.  WE'RE lucky you didn't get injured or shot.  What would USMB be like without your antics?
Click to expand...


You think police vehicles are private?


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
Click to expand...

I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Fired.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> How did he violate the policy of his department?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sheriff just outlined all of this in a press conference. Get caught up and stop babbling about things you obviously don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then you should be able to tell me what he said. So far, there's no websites showing this alleged press conference and the one that I saw, South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff only says he's investigating.  Let's get specific, cop hater, what policy did he violate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he did not act in accordance with department policy. Look it up I'm not your news source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't.  I watched it myself.  What specifically did he do wrong?  BTW, this is going to be the question asked in his lawsuit against the agency.
Click to expand...



He did.

So you didn't know about the "aledged press conference" but now you watched it but didn't hear that?

Dumbass.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
Click to expand...

I said "If" _*you *_were handling the situation.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
Click to expand...

Thats why I said "trying". If you dont see him attempting to put her in a choke hold we should probably just agree to disagree.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey stupid. Read Jacksons scenario. Her scenario never happened. Did you not realize I was responding to Jacksons post? I know you are an idiot but this is a bit much.
Click to expand...

You said she didn't hit the officer.  

That was a lie.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said "trying". If you dont see him attempting to put her in a choke hold we should probably just agree to disagree.
Click to expand...


So now we're supposed to "see" something that by your own admission didn't even happen?


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "If" _*you *_were handling the situation.
Click to expand...

Dummy is claiming that you saying she would "probably" hit him in your made up scenario means she really hit him when that scenario never happened.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.
> 
> I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.
Click to expand...

How do you know he was racist?  He was dealing with a punk kid.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "If" _*you *_were handling the situation.
Click to expand...


He said he would push the desk out of the classroom.  Of course the brat would have cooperated completely with this and not push her feet down.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey stupid. Read Jacksons scenario. Her scenario never happened. Did you not realize I was responding to Jacksons post? I know you are an idiot but this is a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said she didn't hit the officer.
> 
> That was a lie.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...

No I never said that. You are simply confused. If I said that please quote me.


----------



## blastoff

All the bitch had to do was put her phone away as the teacher requested.  That's uppity in my book no matter what her race.


----------



## dannyboys

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
Click to expand...

Let's be honest. The negro kids are mentally incapable of learning how to tie their shoe let alone sit in a classroom and actually understand what's being taught them.
IQ's hovering around 80. Endemic HPD. Fatherless homes. Thug music preaching misogyny. If you are twenty and haven't commited a few violent crimes and spent time in prison you can't join your local thug gang unless you kill someone.
 Oh ya. Negroes are "just the same, just as 'smart' as Whites and Asians. It's just that Whites and Asians for some mysterious reason "hate" negroes.
The hilarious irony is no one hates a negro more than another negro.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.
> 
> I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he was racist?  He was dealing with a punk kid.
Click to expand...

He has a history of complaints.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.
> 
> I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he was racist?  He was dealing with a punk kid.
Click to expand...


Whites are always racist to him.  All he needs to know is they are white and he starts calling them "cave monkeys".


----------



## Hutch Starskey

flacaltenn said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TWO school employees ATTEMPTED to handle the situation and failed. THEY called in the Marines. That's why school resource officers are there.. It was THEIR judgement that kiddo had to be PHYSICALLY REMOVED from the classroom. If you don't LIKE watching -- issue them tranquilizer guns or YOU GO volunteer to be the last resort in upholding discipline in a tough classroom.
> 
> I've BEEN in these schools. My uncle INSISTED that I audit classes in his roughest NYC schools. He did me a favor in TRULY understanding what the stakes are for these schools and the kids that are being mis-served by all the permissive, liberal BS we're seeing flung here in this example..
Click to expand...


I have no problem with the girl receiving discipline or being removed. My beef was with the officer's actions. Apparently the school district and his employer did as well.
FYI this isn't one of the roughest schools.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "If" _*you *_were handling the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy is claiming that you saying she would "probably" hit him in your made up scenario means she really hit him when that scenario never happened.
Click to expand...

I said if he just tried to move the chair out into the hall, she probably would have hit him as she did when he tried to remover her.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I've seen this video a dozen time. The deputy handled the situation as well as anyone could.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> [
> I have no problem with the girl receiving discipline or being removed. My beef was with the officer's actions. Apparently the school district and his employer did as well.
> FYI this isn't one of the roughest schools.



What actions comrade? What specifically should he have done differently?


----------



## Jackson

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.
> 
> I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he was racist?  He was dealing with a punk kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are always racist to him.  All he needs to know is they are white and he starts calling them "cave monkeys".
Click to expand...

You're right.  Then if someone called a black a feral black monkey he would scream, RACIST!!!!


----------



## Pogo

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
Click to expand...


How come a teenage girl hitting at a big burly cop is the end of the world, yet the big burly cop throwing a teenage girl in her desk across the room smashing another student's desk nearly impaling her skull is perfectly OK?


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said "trying". If you dont see him attempting to put her in a choke hold we should probably just agree to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we're supposed to "see" something that by your own admission didn't even happen?
Click to expand...

I didnt say it didnt happen. I said he attempted to do it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
Click to expand...


Had no bearing on the officer's termination.


----------



## Uncensored2008

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> He said he would push the desk out of the classroom.  Of course the brat would have cooperated completely with this and not push her feet down.



Do you grasp now that this is the correct way to handle these situations? Notice that the deputy was able to control the girl without shooting her 7 times?


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "If" _*you *_were handling the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy is claiming that you saying she would "probably" hit him in your made up scenario means she really hit him when that scenario never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said if he just tried to move the chair out into the hall, she probably would have hit him as she did when he tried to remover her.
Click to expand...

But thats not what happened. He never tried dragging her desk out into the hall. Thats why I said that SMD was a dummy. He was claiming she hit him in the scenario you were talking about.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TWO school employees ATTEMPTED to handle the situation and failed. THEY called in the Marines. That's why school resource officers are there.. It was THEIR judgement that kiddo had to be PHYSICALLY REMOVED from the classroom. If you don't LIKE watching -- issue them tranquilizer guns or YOU GO volunteer to be the last resort in upholding discipline in a tough classroom.
> 
> I've BEEN in these schools. My uncle INSISTED that I audit classes in his roughest NYC schools. He did me a favor in TRULY understanding what the stakes are for these schools and the kids that are being mis-served by all the permissive, liberal BS we're seeing flung here in this example..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the girl receiving discipline or being removed. My beef was with the officer's actions. Apparently the school district and his employer did as well.
> FYI this isn't one of the roughest schools.
Click to expand...

Your argument is myopic in excluding the possibility that the agency fired him without just cause to avoid a federal civil rights probe into their agency.  That's why the cop will sue and will win because he did nothing wrong and was fired for political expediency.  It's a game and he's going to reap an awesome settlement out of it.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she pushed her feet down?  You're an idiot second guessing real police work.
Click to expand...


Sooooooo...... he's strong enough to throw a desk across the room with the student still in it ..... yet can't find the elbow grease to drag it across the floor?

What is he, fuckin' stoopid?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.
> 
> I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he was racist?  He was dealing with a punk kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a history of complaints.
Click to expand...


*He has a trial starting in January. 

S.C. school officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, praise
Fields is one of 10 defendants in another case, scheduled to go to trial in January.

In that lawsuit, former Spring Valley High School student Ashton James Reese claims he was unlawfully expelled from school in 2013. At the time, Fields was investigating alleged gang activity at the school.

Reese claimed several offenses in the suit, including lack of due process, negligence, negligent supervision and a violation of the right to public education -- as mandated by state law.

The jury trial is scheduled for January 27-29 in Columbia.
Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
Click to expand...

There was no choke hold.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said he would push the desk out of the classroom.  Of course the brat would have cooperated completely with this and not push her feet down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you grasp now that this is the correct way to handle these situations? Notice that the deputy was able to control the girl without shooting her 7 times?
Click to expand...

She didn't go for his gun.  Try to keep these incidents separate, would you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

In the news

School resource officer fired after video of classroom arrest goes viral
wreg.com‎ - 56 mins ago
COLUMBIA, S.C. — The South Carolina Sheriff's Deputy captured on video forcefully ...
South Carolina School Officer Fired After Violent Arrest of Female Student Captured on Video
KTLA‎ - 54 mins ago


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action
> A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.
Click to expand...


Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "If" _*you *_were handling the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy is claiming that you saying she would "probably" hit him in your made up scenario means she really hit him when that scenario never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said if he just tried to move the chair out into the hall, she probably would have hit him as she did when he tried to remover her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But thats not what happened. He never tried dragging her desk out into the hall. Thats why I said that SMD was a dummy. He was claiming she hit him in the scenario you were talking about.
Click to expand...

She did.  It was in the video.  Even Sheriff Lott commented on it.  You're an idiot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come a teenage girl hitting at a big burly cop is the end of the world, yet the big burly cop throwing a teenage girl in her desk across the room smashing another student's desk nearly impaling her skull is perfectly OK?
Click to expand...


It's not, he was fired.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action
> A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
Click to expand...

Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
Click to expand...


Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.

The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer

Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..

You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't get cause and effect.  Had she done what she was told, nothing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he done his job he wouldnt be unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did his job and IF he gets fired, he's going to sue.  And police will stop responding to incidents in schools.
Click to expand...


HE IS ALREADY FIRED!


----------



## Asclepias

JakeStarkey said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no choke hold.
Click to expand...

He certainly attempted one prior to her fighting it off.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action
> A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
Click to expand...


I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I said "If" _*you *_were handling the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy is claiming that you saying she would "probably" hit him in your made up scenario means she really hit him when that scenario never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said if he just tried to move the chair out into the hall, she probably would have hit him as she did when he tried to remover her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But thats not what happened. He never tried dragging her desk out into the hall. Thats why I said that SMD was a dummy. He was claiming she hit him in the scenario you were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did.  It was in the video.  Even Sheriff Lott commented on it.  You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

Hey stupid. The scenario me and Jackson discussed was never in a video. Thats because it never happened. Keep up.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen this angle before --- check out the girl at the desk in the red sweater ---- and how a flying metal chair leg nearly *impales her in the eye.*
> 
> What a flaming dickhead.  He's damn lucky she wasn't hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists misplacing the blame as usual.  The chain of events began with the unruly zoo animal, not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying she was "uppity" huh?
> 
> That oughta work well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody called her "uppity" except you because you're a racist.  She was defiant, disobedient, and combative. None of that has to do with her race.
Click to expand...


Neither I nor the poster I was responding to -- who is specifically not you -- mentioned "race".

Read it again there Evelyn Wood.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*Leave it to the neo-Nazi righties on here to justify what they have tried to pin on Obama for seven years...totalitarianism and a police state.  
So it walks up and slaps you across your silly faces and you don't even recognize it.  Funny.
*


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
Click to expand...

Just like you are conditioned to deflect from my point. There was no reason to ask irrelevant questions.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had no bearing on the officer's termination.
Click to expand...


But it will be highly relevant in his lawsuit. A suspect assaulting a police officer must be restrained and cuffed swiftly.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The officer put his hand on her shoulder, she put her hand on him and resisted.  She earned the fling.  Bet she won't touch a cop again, because they will be ready for her.  They will hurt her.  And his law suit will net him a lot of money.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> Had no bearing on the officer's termination.



If we terminate cops for correctly handling situations, then expect that they will shoot and kill as the first response.

When you allow cops no rational way to control people, then they will be forced to use the irrational method of deadly force.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she pushed her feet down?  You're an idiot second guessing real police work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... he's strong enough to throw a desk across the room with the student still in it ..... yet can't find the elbow grease to drag it across the floor?
> 
> What is he, fuckin' stoopid?
Click to expand...

He didn't throw the desk across the room with a student in it.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction of the day. The cop will be fired, and rightly so.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya like you 'predicted' Zimmer
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fields just became a millionaire thanks to 'PC' AKA fear of Negroes.
> The negro bitch signed her death warrant. Sooner than later the bitch will call 911 b/c her fucking pimp is beating her.
> Guess what the LEO are going to do?
Click to expand...


Link to the existence of this "pimp"?



Didn't think so.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had no bearing on the officer's termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we terminate cops for correctly handling situations, then expect that they will shoot and kill as the first response.
> 
> When you allow cops no rational way to control people, then they will be forced to use the irrational method of deadly force.
Click to expand...

She was a teenage girl. If he isnt man enough to handle the situation its a good thing he was fired.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...



He also said he was more concerned about what the officer did.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JakeStarkey said:


> The officer put his hand on her shoulder, she put her hand on him and resisted.  She earned the fling.  Bet she won't touch a cop again, because they will be ready for her.  They will hurt her.  And his law suit will net him a lot of money.


Unfortunately she will assault other officers.  His unjustified termination and her lawyer calling her a victim will empower her to do this again, as well as other students.  She's going to get shot someday because nobody wants to tell children they're wrong anymore.


----------



## Pogo

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
Click to expand...


I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had no bearing on the officer's termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we terminate cops for correctly handling situations, then expect that they will shoot and kill as the first response.
> 
> When you allow cops no rational way to control people, then they will be forced to use the irrational method of deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was a teenage girl. If he isnt man enough to handle the situation its a good thing he was fired.
Click to expand...

He did handle it...


----------



## flacaltenn

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.
> 
> I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he was racist?  He was dealing with a punk kid.
Click to expand...


Racist attitudes?? Just told you his Chief brought into evidence the fact he's dating a black woman...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He also said he was more concerned about what the officer did.
Click to expand...

Yes he did.  It doesn't mean her felony assault is irrelevant.  This will all come out in the lawsuit.  I hope this cop becomes a millionaire.


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
Click to expand...

That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she pushed her feet down?  You're an idiot second guessing real police work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... he's strong enough to throw a desk across the room with the student still in it ..... yet can't find the elbow grease to drag it across the floor?
> 
> What is he, fuckin' stoopid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't throw the desk across the room with a student in it.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...


Blatant lie.  It was in the first video that came out. What do you do, cover your eyes and go "la la la" when a video shows up? 

Actually that would explain a lot.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.
Click to expand...

They think she should have waited until he got it locked in. That way it would have been a fair fight between the grownup and the teenage girl.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had no bearing on the officer's termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we terminate cops for correctly handling situations, then expect that they will shoot and kill as the first response.
> 
> When you allow cops no rational way to control people, then they will be forced to use the irrational method of deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was a teenage girl. If he isnt man enough to handle the situation its a good thing he was fired.
Click to expand...

You already said what you would do and I pointed out why it would fail.  So again, what would you do?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she pushed her feet down?  You're an idiot second guessing real police work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... he's strong enough to throw a desk across the room with the student still in it ..... yet can't find the elbow grease to drag it across the floor?
> 
> What is he, fuckin' stoopid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't throw the desk across the room with a student in it.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blatant lie.  It was in the first video that came out. What do you do, cover your eyes and go "la la la" when a video shows up?
> 
> Actually that would explain a lot.
Click to expand...

There is no video that shows the cop "throwing a desk across the room with a student in it."

You're a liar.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had no bearing on the officer's termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we terminate cops for correctly handling situations, then expect that they will shoot and kill as the first response.
> 
> When you allow cops no rational way to control people, then they will be forced to use the irrational method of deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was a teenage girl. If he isnt man enough to handle the situation its a good thing he was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already said what you would do and I pointed out why it would fail.  So again, what would you do?
Click to expand...

You point out alot of dumb things. Dont project your weakness onto me.  My solution would have been swift and simple. Drag the entire desk out of the room.


----------



## Uncensored2008

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> She didn't go for his gun.  Try to keep these incidents separate, would you?



No.

The incidents were nearly identical. One was handled correctly - this one, and the other was not.

What is startling is that the one who handled it correctly, and DIDN'T kill anyone, is in more trouble than the one who shot a boy 7 times.

The attitude of people like Hutch Starskey is exactly WHY cops shoot first. These idiot leftists crucify them for using reasonable force.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pogo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting the police officer warrants what?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.
Click to expand...

His hand is on her shoulder.  There is no choke hold.


----------



## Asclepias

JakeStarkey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His hand is on her shoulder.  There is no choke hold.
Click to expand...


Watch it in slow mo.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.



How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
Click to expand...

You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?

I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I have no problem with the girl receiving discipline or being removed. My beef was with the officer's actions. Apparently the school district and his employer did as well.
> FYI this isn't one of the roughest schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What actions comrade? What specifically should he have done differently?
Click to expand...


Umm..not toss her accross the room and violate his department's policy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Asclepias said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> 
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His hand is on her shoulder.  There is no choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch it in slow mo.
Click to expand...

It was not the first thing at the desk.  He placed his hand on her shoulder, she RESISTED, and he removed her.

Get over it.  Any officer should do that to any kid in a desk who physically resists.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
Click to expand...


I see your line of thinking, but I think cops will defend themselves by refusing to be posted at schools to begin with.  Why should they when they're held to an impossible standard?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
Click to expand...


He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
Click to expand...

He fucked up and got fired. Are you claiming he got terminated on purpose?


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
Click to expand...

Again.  You've clearly not done what I'm talking about yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

JakeStarkey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His hand is on her shoulder.  There is no choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch it in slow mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not the first thing at the desk.  He placed his hand on her shoulder, she RESISTED, and he removed her.
> 
> Get over it.  Any officer should do that to any kid in a desk who physically resists.
Click to expand...


Thats not what the witness says.

Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com

"He grabbed her arm, and he put his arm around her neck at first. So that's why you actually see her -- if you get the right video -- then you'll see her trying to swing at him," Kenny said.


----------



## Pogo

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Leave it to the neo-Nazi righties on here to justify what they have tried to pin on Obama for seven years...totalitarianism and a police state.
> So it walks up and slaps you across your silly faces and you don't even recognize it.  Funny.*



Oh they recognize it.  It's just that they cream their pants for the wrong team.
Authoritarian sycophants are like that.  Big guy stomps little guy, they be all like "oh Big Guy, my hero!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






This militarization of police (in general) has been going on since long before O'bama.  It's creeping fascism.  Instructive to see who's cheering for it.

​


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
Click to expand...

So unjustified firings never happen?  You think that being fired is itself proof positive he did something wrong?


----------



## Asclepias

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.  You've clearly not done what I'm talking about yourself.
Click to expand...

SMD gets confused easily. You have to excuse him.


----------



## Uncensored2008

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *Unfortunately she will assault other officers.*  His unjustified termination and her lawyer calling her a victim will empower her to do this again, as well as other students.  She's going to get shot someday because nobody wants to tell children they're wrong anymore.



And the next one will shoot her to death, because using reasonable force gets you fired.

Fucking Communists, destroying society one incident at a time.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leave it to the neo-Nazi righties on here to justify what they have tried to pin on Obama for seven years...totalitarianism and a police state.
> So it walks up and slaps you across your silly faces and you don't even recognize it.  Funny.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they recognize it.  It's just that they cream their pants for the wrong team.
> Authoritarian sycophants are like that.  Big guy stomps little guy, they be all like "oh Big Guy, my hero!"
Click to expand...


When they stomp feral thug chimpanzees, yes.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you have handled the situation if you were responsible for getting her out of the classroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
Click to expand...

What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TWO school employees ATTEMPTED to handle the situation and failed. THEY called in the Marines. That's why school resource officers are there.. It was THEIR judgement that kiddo had to be PHYSICALLY REMOVED from the classroom. If you don't LIKE watching -- issue them tranquilizer guns or YOU GO volunteer to be the last resort in upholding discipline in a tough classroom.
> 
> I've BEEN in these schools. My uncle INSISTED that I audit classes in his roughest NYC schools. He did me a favor in TRULY understanding what the stakes are for these schools and the kids that are being mis-served by all the permissive, liberal BS we're seeing flung here in this example..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the girl receiving discipline or being removed. My beef was with the officer's actions. Apparently the school district and his employer did as well.
> FYI this isn't one of the roughest schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is myopic in excluding the possibility that the agency fired him without just cause to avoid a federal civil rights probe into their agency.  That's why the cop will sue and will win because he did nothing wrong and was fired for political expediency.  It's a game and he's going to reap an awesome settlement out of it.
Click to expand...


I would say that about your view. I'm going by the 20/20 clear vision given publicly by his employer who referred it to the FBI for a criminal investigation. Doesn't sound like they're avoiding anything.If you want to read more into it that's on you and the voices in your head.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.



So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."

It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.


----------



## Pogo

JakeStarkey said:


> The officer put his hand on her shoulder, she put her hand on him and resisted.  She earned the fling.  Bet she won't touch a cop again, because they will be ready for her.  They will hurt her.  And his law suit will net him a lot of money.



That's absurd.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.
Click to expand...

It's simple physics.  Here, let me paint another picture so a chimp like you can understand:






Get it now?  Or do I need to dumb it down even more?


----------



## Programmer

Asclepias said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His hand is on her shoulder.  There is no choke hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch it in slow mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not the first thing at the desk.  He placed his hand on her shoulder, she RESISTED, and he removed her.
> 
> Get over it.  Any officer should do that to any kid in a desk who physically resists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not what the witness says.
> 
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> "He grabbed her arm, and he put his arm around her neck at first. So that's why you actually see her -- if you get the right video -- then you'll see her trying to swing at him," Kenny said.
Click to expand...

Looked like he went for a breast to me.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He also said he was more concerned about what the officer did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did.  It doesn't mean her felony assault is irrelevant.  This will all come out in the lawsuit.  I hope this cop becomes a millionaire.
Click to expand...


^^ authoritarian thug-worship demonstrated.


----------



## Carla_Danger

flacaltenn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the po tried to get her out of her seat.  She fought him.  When that happens, the po is expected to get her out of the room, pronto.  He had to physically get her down to put the cuffs on her.  *Why aren't you questioning the behavior of the student for escalating the situation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the video in slow motion. His first move is to attempt to put her in a choke hold. He messed up from the start.
> 
> I already said the student was wrong for not leaving the class. Youre cycling now. Her actions had nothing to do with the officer letting his racist attitudes trump being professional.  If he cant handle the job he shouldnt have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he was racist?  He was dealing with a punk kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist attitudes?? Just told you his Chief brought into evidence the fact he's dating a black woman...
Click to expand...



So was Donald Sterling...


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
Click to expand...

No stupid. Its do your job with professionalism and intelligence. You do anything stupid you will get canned like this feral monkey did.


----------



## Jackson

This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.  The schools tolerance level is going to go to hell and little education will take place.  Now it's going to be a mess.

The only situation that can help this is that the officer wins his case and the police commissioner (or whoever fired him) will have to step down.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have dragged her and the desk out of the room. Pretty simple huh?
> 
> 
> 
> And if she pushed her feet down?  You're an idiot second guessing real police work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... he's strong enough to throw a desk across the room with the student still in it ..... yet can't find the elbow grease to drag it across the floor?
> 
> What is he, fuckin' stoopid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't throw the desk across the room with a student in it.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blatant lie.  It was in the first video that came out. What do you do, cover your eyes and go "la la la" when a video shows up?
> 
> Actually that would explain a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no video that shows the cop "throwing a desk across the room with a student in it."
> 
> You're a liar.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...


I've seen three of them, and that's just in this thread.

See, you have to stop holding your hand over your eyes.  And you have to press "play".  Hot tips for the mendaciously endowed.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had no bearing on the officer's termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we terminate cops for correctly handling situations, then expect that they will shoot and kill as the first response.
> 
> When you allow cops no rational way to control people, then they will be forced to use the irrational method of deadly force.
Click to expand...


Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  I remember how those one-pieces used to slide around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple physics.  Here, let me paint another picture so a chimp like you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now?  Or do I need to dumb it down even more?
Click to expand...

The Flinstones are not physics.  If you drag someone in one of those desks and they put their feet down they cant exert enough force to stop you unless you are a weakling.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Officer Slam’ To Be Fired After Video Shows Him Flipping And Dragging Teenage Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Yet another decision by the panty-waists of the Left... which can, and will, only result in more of THIS:
> 
> 
> Oh well...  I guess there's no way we escape the need for Civil War.
> 
> Let's hope that it cranks off today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *More zoo noises.....
> 
> I have a suggestion for Ben Field's rehabilitation and community service:  Let him go hit the ground in Syria and fight ISIS.
> You know, level the playing field...mano y mano.
> Let him show he's got some real stones instead of that pantywaist under his uniform.   *
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO!

Another reflective obfuscation?

Wonderful!  They're real time savers.
_
Your third concession to the same standing points is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.  The schools tolerance level is going to go to hell and little education will take place.  Now it's going to be a mess.
> 
> The only situation that can help this is that the officer wins his case and the police commissioner (or whoever fired him) will have to step down.


Actually they wont. My wife is a school nurse and one of the cops she works with said the feral was in the wrong.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can push her feet down and keep from being dragged.  Are you people really this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple physics.  Here, let me paint another picture so a chimp like you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now?  Or do I need to dumb it down even more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Flinstones are not physics.  If you drag someone in one of those desks and they put their feet they cant exert enough force to stop you unless you are a weakling.
Click to expand...

Yes they can.  Leg muscles are the most powerful in the body and when somebody pushes their feet down, you cannot drag the desk any further.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.  The schools tolerance level is going to go to hell and little education will take place.  Now it's going to be a mess.
> 
> The only situation that can help this is that the officer wins his case and the police commissioner (or whoever fired him) will have to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wont. My wife is a school nurse and one of the cops she works with said the feral was in the wrong.
Click to expand...

So now you cite another cop that says the student was in the wrong and this helps your argument how?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He also said he was more concerned about what the officer did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did.  It doesn't mean her felony assault is irrelevant.  This will all come out in the lawsuit.  I hope this cop becomes a millionaire.
Click to expand...


Well it kind of is when there is no felony assault charge against her.


----------



## Ravi

The RWNJs appear to be happy to let cops get away with bad behavior. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Pogo

JakeStarkey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she had hit the officer prior to him trying to put her in a choke hold I would agree. Since she fought back in self defense I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a choke hold that you keep referring to.  He had his hand under her arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  First thing he did at the desk.  Watch her neck, you can't miss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His hand is on her shoulder.  There is no choke hold.
Click to expand...


His right arm is bent across her clavicle.  His elbow is *bent*.  In other words his right shoulder is parallel with her right shoulder, yet his right _hand _is at her _left _shoulder.  And that puts the crook of his arm at her neck. And with that he starts to try to _lift her up_.  By the head.

I can't explain it in text any more clearly than that without a drawing.  But it's clearly visible in the video.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if she pushed her feet down?  You're an idiot second guessing real police work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... he's strong enough to throw a desk across the room with the student still in it ..... yet can't find the elbow grease to drag it across the floor?
> 
> What is he, fuckin' stoopid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't throw the desk across the room with a student in it.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blatant lie.  It was in the first video that came out. What do you do, cover your eyes and go "la la la" when a video shows up?
> 
> Actually that would explain a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no video that shows the cop "throwing a desk across the room with a student in it."
> 
> You're a liar.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen three of them, and that's just in this thread.
> 
> See, you have to stop holding your hand over your eyes.  And you have to press "play".  Hot tips for the mendaciously endowed.
Click to expand...

There is no video in this thread showing, as you idiotically put it, the cop "throwing a desk across the room with a student in it."

You're an idiot, a liar or both.   I think both.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.  The schools tolerance level is going to go to hell and little education will take place.  Now it's going to be a mess.
> 
> The only situation that can help this is that the officer wins his case and the police commissioner (or whoever fired him) will have to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wont. My wife is a school nurse and one of the cops she works with said the feral was in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you cite another cop that says the student was in the wrong and this helps your argument how?
Click to expand...

No he said the feral cop was in the wrong for his actions. Keep up. I know its hard for you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did hit the cop, you twit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He also said he was more concerned about what the officer did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did.  It doesn't mean her felony assault is irrelevant.  This will all come out in the lawsuit.  I hope this cop becomes a millionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it kind of is when there is no felony assault charge against her.
Click to expand...

It doesn't mean she didn't commit a felony assault and the lawsuit will not be jeopardized because the DA office refuses to do their job.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple physics.  Here, let me paint another picture so a chimp like you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now?  Or do I need to dumb it down even more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Flinstones are not physics.  If you drag someone in one of those desks and they put their feet they cant exert enough force to stop you unless you are a weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they can.  Leg muscles are the most powerful in the body and when somebody pushes their feet down, you cannot drag the desk any further.
Click to expand...

Says the guy that used the word physics. 

She is not at an angle high enough to exert enough force. Like I said you evidently never attended school so you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.  The schools tolerance level is going to go to hell and little education will take place.  Now it's going to be a mess.
> 
> The only situation that can help this is that the officer wins his case and the police commissioner (or whoever fired him) will have to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wont. My wife is a school nurse and one of the cops she works with said the feral was in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you cite another cop that says the student was in the wrong and this helps your argument how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he said the feral cop was in the wrong for his actions. Keep up. I know its hard for you.
Click to expand...


Oh, when you said "feral" I thought you were clearly talking about the student.  Nothing else fits that description. 

And BTW, other cops throwing him under the bus is immaterial.  They're asses just like you are guessing based on a gaping lack of information.


----------



## Tank

Cop should have tased her


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

The cop did prescisely what he should have done.

The kid got precisely what she deserved.

The firing of the cop can, and will only, empower the dregs... Until at some point the productive within the nation have no choice but to destroy the malcontents.  

And that day is FAST approaching... As is indicated by the hype-angst over 2nd amendment rights.

And yes... Destroying malcontents and the tyrannical cult that is exploiting them for political gain, that is dragging the culture down, is what the 2nd amendment is designed for and that is why the Left is wetting the collective pant... Trying to rescind it.


----------



## Weatherman2020

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.


He should have tazed her, would have hurt a lot more.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

T


Tank said:


> Cop should have tased her



That would have made a much more entertaining video.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Cop should have tased her


That probably would have been his best bet since he was so intimidated by a teenage girl.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't go for his gun.  Try to keep these incidents separate, would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> The incidents were nearly identical. One was handled correctly - this one, and the other was not.
> 
> What is startling is that the one who handled it correctly, and DIDN'T kill anyone, is in more trouble than the one who shot a boy 7 times.
> 
> The attitude of people like Hutch Starskey is exactly WHY cops shoot first. These idiot leftists crucify them for using reasonable force.
Click to expand...


I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> She broke STATE LAW.





Conservative65 said:


> [
> Never said she should go to jail.  If you claim I did, post the quote.





Conservative65 said:


> So breaking the law means nothing to you?  Not surprised.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  You had padding on the floors and walls of your high school.  At normal schools, foot down or not, a kid can slide those desks around with another kid in it.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple physics.  Here, let me paint another picture so a chimp like you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now?  Or do I need to dumb it down even more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Flinstones are not physics.  If you drag someone in one of those desks and they put their feet they cant exert enough force to stop you unless you are a weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they can.  Leg muscles are the most powerful in the body and when somebody pushes their feet down, you cannot drag the desk any further.
Click to expand...


Pushing DOWN doesn't oppose a LATERAL force, Einstein.  It creates slight drag, that's it.

Mercy ...


----------



## Carla_Danger

Jackson said:


> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.




Good.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... he's strong enough to throw a desk across the room with the student still in it ..... yet can't find the elbow grease to drag it across the floor?
> 
> What is he, fuckin' stoopid?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't throw the desk across the room with a student in it.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blatant lie.  It was in the first video that came out. What do you do, cover your eyes and go "la la la" when a video shows up?
> 
> Actually that would explain a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no video that shows the cop "throwing a desk across the room with a student in it."
> 
> You're a liar.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen three of them, and that's just in this thread.
> 
> See, you have to stop holding your hand over your eyes.  And you have to press "play".  Hot tips for the mendaciously endowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no video in this thread showing, as you idiotically put it, the cop "throwing a desk across the room with a student in it."
> 
> You're an idiot, a liar or both.   I think both.
Click to expand...




Well jeepers I guess the damn desk just threw *itself *across the room, Batman.  Musta been one of them thar newfangled levitating desks.  That self-throwing desk musta been angry at the student in the back whose own desk took the force of it coming down where he didn't throw it and almost impaled her in the eye.

Damn levitating desk.  They oughta git that thang calibrated.

Fucking idiot....


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're such an ass you don't know what happens when you try to drag or push a desk with a student in it and that student pushes their feet down? Are you really admitting to being so stupid you don't understand how this makes pushing the desk impossible?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  Most idiots try harder to conceal their stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple physics.  Here, let me paint another picture so a chimp like you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now?  Or do I need to dumb it down even more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Flinstones are not physics.  If you drag someone in one of those desks and they put their feet they cant exert enough force to stop you unless you are a weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they can.  Leg muscles are the most powerful in the body and when somebody pushes their feet down, you cannot drag the desk any further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pushing DOWN doesn't oppose a LATERAL force, Einstein.  It creates slight drag, that's it.
> 
> Mercy ...
Click to expand...


But he said physics?


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> The RWNJs appear to be happy to let cops get away with bad behavior. It's pretty amazing.


And you think kids rule the classroom


Thank God For Home Schooling.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
Click to expand...


He got himself fired and banned from the district. He fucked up.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The cop did prescisely what he should have done.



His boss disagreed and you're still crying muahahhahaha


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.



Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.

You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Carla_Danger said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...


Good Good


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
Click to expand...

Or he could have simply dragged the desk out into the hallway. I guess the cop was as dumb as you are.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
Click to expand...


not according to the chief, sorry


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...


I'm glad we agree that career law enforcement officers should stay out of your ghettos and let you all have at each other.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> He got himself fired and banned from the district. He fucked up.



He fucked up by not shooting her?

You leftists are some evil fucks. You want to destroy this nation and don't care who gets killed in the process.


----------



## Agit8r

The pig should be locked up. Anyone who supports his behavior should be committed to an institution. Enough said.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.
> 
> I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).
Click to expand...

He should have called for back up then arrested her? What would that do?  I've seen suspects with 6 cops on him still resisting arrest.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unjustified firings never happen?  You think that being fired is itself proof positive he did something wrong?
Click to expand...


There is no evidence this was unjustified. His boss outlined very clearly why he was terminated. I would say denying what is happening is retarded.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.  The schools tolerance level is going to go to hell and little education will take place.  Now it's going to be a mess.
> 
> The only situation that can help this is that the officer wins his case and the police commissioner (or whoever fired him) will have to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wont. My wife is a school nurse and one of the cops she works with said the feral was in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you cite another cop that says the student was in the wrong and this helps your argument how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he said the feral cop was in the wrong for his actions. Keep up. I know its hard for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, when you said "feral" I thought you were clearly talking about the student.  Nothing else fits that description.
> 
> And BTW, other cops throwing him under the bus is immaterial.  They're asses just like you are guessing based on a gaping lack of information.
Click to expand...

The cave monkey cop is the feral. Practically everyone knows that. 

No its not immaterial. It speaks directly to Jacksons post which you have proven is a hard concept for you to grasp.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cop should have tased her
> 
> 
> 
> That probably would have been his best bet since he was so intimidated by a teenage girl.
Click to expand...

A high rate of black females have AIDS, I wouldn't have touched her


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> not according to the chief, sorry



Again, what would YOU have done? Pissed yourself and fled the room? Shot her to death? EXACTLY what would you have done?

You Communists say he was wrong, but offer no alternative.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RWNJs appear to be happy to let cops get away with bad behavior. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think kids rule the classroom
> 
> 
> Thank God For Home Schooling.
Click to expand...

No, that is incorrect. The girl should be punished as well as the cop. But you nutters will excuse the cop every time.


----------



## Asclepias

Weatherman2020 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the policeman?........he was just arresting an out of control teenager.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video already, Sunni Man.  It was excessive force.  He should have stopped immediately and called for back up.  Put her under arrest and charged her with resisting arrest and whatever other charges could be brought against her.   Let her parents pay for a lawyer.
> 
> I am 4 square behind law enforcement.  I was on their side with Ferguson and the other case in NY against the NYPD.  I believe our law enforcement is the greatest in the land but this officer made a poor judgment call in how to handle her (the student).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have called for back up then arrested her? What would that do?  I've seen suspects with 6 cops on him still resisting arrest.
Click to expand...

Cops are not guaranteed that people will not resist and it was a teenage girl. All they had to do was drag her into the hallway.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tank said:


> A high rate of black females have AIDS, I wouldn't have touched her



Oh do fuck off and die, won't you?


----------



## ClosedCaption

If you're in South Carolina be proactive and write your check straight to the Police Department!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.  The schools tolerance level is going to go to hell and little education will take place.  Now it's going to be a mess.
> 
> The only situation that can help this is that the officer wins his case and the police commissioner (or whoever fired him) will have to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wont. My wife is a school nurse and one of the cops she works with said the feral was in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you cite another cop that says the student was in the wrong and this helps your argument how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he said the feral cop was in the wrong for his actions. Keep up. I know its hard for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, when you said "feral" I thought you were clearly talking about the student.  Nothing else fits that description.
> 
> And BTW, other cops throwing him under the bus is immaterial.  They're asses just like you are guessing based on a gaping lack of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cave monkey cop is the feral. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> No its not immaterial. It speaks directly to Jacksons post which you have proven is a hard concept for you to grasp.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what "practically everyone knows". The only one out of control and breaking the law was the feral chimp refusing to listen to the cop.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
Click to expand...


I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.


----------



## Ravi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A high rate of black females have AIDS, I wouldn't have touched her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh do fuck off and die, won't you?
Click to expand...

He's your party's representative. Enjoy.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she would likely started hitting the police officer.  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action
> A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
Click to expand...


If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens? Its clear you never have dragged someone in one of those desks. You dont know what the hell you are even talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple physics.  Here, let me paint another picture so a chimp like you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now?  Or do I need to dumb it down even more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Flinstones are not physics.  If you drag someone in one of those desks and they put their feet they cant exert enough force to stop you unless you are a weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they can.  Leg muscles are the most powerful in the body and when somebody pushes their feet down, you cannot drag the desk any further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pushing DOWN doesn't oppose a LATERAL force, Einstein.  It creates slight drag, that's it.
> 
> Mercy ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he said physics?
Click to expand...


Maybe he meant "psychics"?  He seems to be into the whole psychokinesis thing, with school desks throwing themselves across the room and shit...

You're right about the angle -- she's too high to straighten her legs, which she'd need to do to exert force --- plus she's got nothing to push down _against _except her own weight.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
Click to expand...


The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unjustified firings never happen?  You think that being fired is itself proof positive he did something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence this was unjustified. His boss outlined very clearly why he was terminated. I would say denying what is happening is retarded.
Click to expand...

No, actually he didn't.  That's the problem.  Of course what is officially documented will be the subject of the lawsuit, not a press conference.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action
> A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
Click to expand...


His boss already did, asking someone on the internet is just a desperate move


----------



## Uncensored2008

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The cop did prescisely what he should have done.
> 
> The kid got precisely what she deserved.
> 
> The firing of the cop can, and will only, empower the dregs... Until at some point the productive within the nation have no choice but to destroy the malcontents.
> 
> And that day is FAST approaching... As is indicated by the hype-angst over 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> And yes... Destroying malcontents and the tyrannical cult that is exploiting them for political gain, that is dragging the culture down, is what the 2nd amendment is designed for and that is why the Left is wetting the collective pant... Trying to rescind it.



What I am coming to understand is that this is precisely what the leftists want, the utter and complete destruction of civil society. They WANT the police to kill, rather than control people. They want the foundations of civilization to unravel so that they can seize power as the nation crumbles.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
Click to expand...

I think the officer getting fired tells other officers the exact opposite of your post.


----------



## Muhammed

I don't know exactly how she was being "disruptive", but I did see a girl being assaulted by a much larger man who looked like he was getting off on it.

The pig should be tested for steroid abuse and put on the sex offender registry.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
Click to expand...


Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wont. My wife is a school nurse and one of the cops she works with said the feral was in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you cite another cop that says the student was in the wrong and this helps your argument how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he said the feral cop was in the wrong for his actions. Keep up. I know its hard for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, when you said "feral" I thought you were clearly talking about the student.  Nothing else fits that description.
> 
> And BTW, other cops throwing him under the bus is immaterial.  They're asses just like you are guessing based on a gaping lack of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cave monkey cop is the feral. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> No its not immaterial. It speaks directly to Jacksons post which you have proven is a hard concept for you to grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what "practically everyone knows". The only one out of control and breaking the law was the feral chimp refusing to listen to the cop.
Click to expand...

Thats why the feral chimp lost his job. He didnt listen to training cop.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the post idiot. She never touched the officer in Jacksons scenario. Basically it never happened. Thats what "if" means you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot!  Even Sheriff Lott admitted he could see the girl hitting his deputy.
> 
> South Carolina Deputy Ben Fields Fired From Job: Sheriff
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He also said he was more concerned about what the officer did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did.  It doesn't mean her felony assault is irrelevant.  This will all come out in the lawsuit.  I hope this cop becomes a millionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it kind of is when there is no felony assault charge against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't mean she didn't commit a felony assault and the lawsuit will not be jeopardized because the DA office refuses to do their job.
Click to expand...


UmHm.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you cite another cop that says the student was in the wrong and this helps your argument how?
> 
> 
> 
> No he said the feral cop was in the wrong for his actions. Keep up. I know its hard for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, when you said "feral" I thought you were clearly talking about the student.  Nothing else fits that description.
> 
> And BTW, other cops throwing him under the bus is immaterial.  They're asses just like you are guessing based on a gaping lack of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cave monkey cop is the feral. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> No its not immaterial. It speaks directly to Jacksons post which you have proven is a hard concept for you to grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what "practically everyone knows". The only one out of control and breaking the law was the feral chimp refusing to listen to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why the feral chimp lost his job. He didnt listen to training cop.
Click to expand...


BTW, I do enjoy these exchanges, throwing around loaded terms that cause most Leftists to flip their shit.  You don't get angry, you just return fire.  Good for you.  You earned my highest reward, the Dewey Scream:


----------



## Conservative65

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. He should have never put a child in a choke hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
Click to expand...


Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad we agree that career law enforcement officers should stay out of your ghettos and let you all have at each other.
Click to expand...



If a trained law officer is going to use force like that, on a non threatening minor child, no one needs him around.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.



Really? The body of text you have posted in this thread shows otherwise.

But I get it, while I want a civil and peaceful society, that is the last thing you Communists want. You hype these situations in an effort to destroy the foundations of a society governed by law, with your eye toward the goal of establishing a society ruled by men.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you wouldn't suggest nothing be done after she hit the police officer!  Other students are sitting there watching.  The officer has to remove her physically if she doesn't go on her own.  You must obey a police officer.  That's where we are.
> 
> 
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
Click to expand...

Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!
Click to expand...


Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Carla_Danger said:


> If a trained law officer is going to act like that to a minor child, no one needs him around.



How should he have acted, Cruella?

Specifically?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The body of text you have posted in this thread shows otherwise.
> 
> But I get it, while I want a civil and peaceful society, that is the last thing you Communists want. You hype these situations in an effort to destroy the foundations of a society governed by law, with your eye toward the goal of establishing a society ruled by men.
Click to expand...


Yep and now he's gone.  Phase 1 complete


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad we agree that career law enforcement officers should stay out of your ghettos and let you all have at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to use force like that, on a non threatening minor child, no one needs him around.
Click to expand...

I'm glad we agree yet again.  Cops should stay out of public schools.  Lord knows it does nothing to help their career.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
Click to expand...


She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.
Click to expand...


Maybe she will but today the cop is counting his pennies just like a thug in a badge should


----------



## Carla_Danger

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to act like that to a minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should he have acted, Cruella?
> 
> Specifically?
Click to expand...



Unlike the way he acted.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The body of text you have posted in this thread shows otherwise.
> 
> But I get it, while I want a civil and peaceful society, that is the last thing you Communists want. You hype these situations in an effort to destroy the foundations of a society governed by law, with your eye toward the goal of establishing a society ruled by men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and now he's gone.  Phase 1 complete
Click to expand...

And the little porch monkey will continue to be just that.  Typical of her kind.


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad we agree that career law enforcement officers should stay out of your ghettos and let you all have at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to use force like that, on a non threatening minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad we agree yet again.  Cops should stay out of public schools.  Lord knows it does nothing to help their career.
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she will but today the cop is counting his pennies just like a thug in a badge should
Click to expand...


And she's still nothing more than a ******.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your line of thinking, but I think cops will defend themselves by refusing to be posted at schools to begin with.  Why should they when they're held to an impossible standard?
Click to expand...


In a sense you actually have a point (check that stopped clock, see if it's got the right time) .... it *is* an impossible standard for police to view themselves as a paramilitary force occupying their own nation taking down the citizenry one at a time.

Why the adversarial hypermachoism?  Why the obsession with authoritarianism and power and obedience?  What's the point?  Ego?  Are these goons _that_ insecure with themselves?

They've been engaging in this guerrilla war for 20-30 years now and we just keep resisting.  There's some kinda message in that.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
Click to expand...

He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.


----------



## ClosedCaption

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She broke STATE LAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Never said she should go to jail.  If you claim I did, post the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So breaking the law means nothing to you?  Not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Conservative be making all the sense


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad we agree that career law enforcement officers should stay out of your ghettos and let you all have at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to use force like that, on a non threatening minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad we agree yet again.  Cops should stay out of public schools.  Lord knows it does nothing to help their career.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you blacks would live by the word of MLK, Jr. you might not in such poverty.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
Click to expand...


They're not my rules they're his department's rules. 

BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
Click to expand...


At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she will but today the cop is counting his pennies just like a thug in a badge should
Click to expand...



He'll have a lot of pennies to count when the lawsuit is won.  I hope it makes him a millionaire.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to act like that to a minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should he have acted, Cruella?
> 
> Specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
Click to expand...


I got the answer: Another way lol


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to act like that to a minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should he have acted, Cruella?
> 
> Specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
Click to expand...


So you can what he shouldn't have done but can't say what should have been done?  Run along.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He got himself fired and banned from the district. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He fucked up by not shooting her?
> 
> You leftists are some evil fucks. You want to destroy this nation and don't care who gets killed in the process.
Click to expand...


UmHm.


----------



## reconmark

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she will but today the cop is counting his pennies just like a thug in a badge should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's still nothing more than a ******.
Click to expand...

Yeah...you be mad dog...lol.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad we agree that career law enforcement officers should stay out of your ghettos and let you all have at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to use force like that, on a non threatening minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad we agree yet again.  Cops should stay out of public schools.  Lord knows it does nothing to help their career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you blacks would live by the word of MLK, Jr. you might not in such poverty.
Click to expand...





ClosedCaption said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She broke STATE LAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Never said she should go to jail.  If you claim I did, post the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So breaking the law means nothing to you?  Not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RWNJs appear to be happy to let cops get away with bad behavior. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think kids rule the classroom
> 
> 
> Thank God For Home Schooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is incorrect. The girl should be punished as well as the cop. But you nutters will excuse the cop every time.
Click to expand...

Nope.....we just know what will happen. You will focus on the cop and discount what led us to this.

A political  party and a president teaching  kids to hate authority.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to act like that to a minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should he have acted, Cruella?
> 
> Specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the answer: Another way lol
Click to expand...


Yet you can't say what that is.  That's not an answer.  That's pussy like avoidance.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Carla_Danger said:


> [
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.



So, you're got nothing.

Nor does any other Communist in here.

You provide police no option except to shoot and kill.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not my rules they're his department's rules.
> 
> BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?
Click to expand...


Actually, brutality is in the middle between what he did and lethal force.  Don't try to think too hard about that, you'll strain your brain.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
Click to expand...

There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 right now


----------



## Preacher

Conservative65 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it was is irrelevant.  What she did shows disrespect and an attitude of not having to do what you're told even when the one telling you have the authority to do so. It could have been anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I will get a badge and tell you to turn over your guns. Now do it! See you didnt do it...no respect for the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn them over for what?  What have I done in order for you to make such a request?  I wouldn't do it because you don't have the authority to tell me to.  In this situation, the teacher had the authority to tell the girl to go to the discipline office and the officer had the authority to tell her to get up and leave.  SHE refused to do what those in authority told her to do for violating the rules.   You make it out as if the girl had done nothing and they were picking on her.
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. BAD BOY for questioning authority! I said so,so that makes it official!


----------



## Conservative65

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she will but today the cop is counting his pennies just like a thug in a badge should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's still nothing more than a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...you be mad dog...lol.
Click to expand...


More like disgusted that the little bitch will get away with being a piece of trash.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to act like that to a minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should he have acted, Cruella?
> 
> Specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the answer: Another way lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you can't say what that is.  That's not an answer.  That's pussy like avoidance.
Click to expand...


A way other than that?


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
Click to expand...


If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Maybe that juiced up Jersey Shore wanna be learned to keep his hands to himself.  To the bread line he goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she will but today the cop is counting his pennies just like a thug in a badge should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's still nothing more than a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...you be mad dog...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like disgusted that the little bitch will get away with being a piece of trash.
Click to expand...


She'll up her game and get her black ass shot. Then the Left can REALLY make a martyr out of her.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a trained law officer is going to act like that to a minor child, no one needs him around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should he have acted, Cruella?
> 
> Specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the answer: Another way lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you can't say what that is.  That's not an answer.  That's pussy like avoidance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A way other than that?
Click to expand...


Still not an answer but I doubt your man enough to provide one BOY.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're got nothing.
> 
> Nor does any other Communist in here.
> 
> You provide police no option except to shoot and kill.
Click to expand...



I don't believe the police should be using excessive force on non threatening minors, period.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to yourself slowly a couple of times. What she was likely to do is not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action
> A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
Click to expand...


Weeeeeee!

I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.

Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
Click to expand...


She's not black.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the little porch monkey will amount to something one day but I doubt it.  To the welfare line just more of her kind will go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she will but today the cop is counting his pennies just like a thug in a badge should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's still nothing more than a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...you be mad dog...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like disgusted that the little bitch will get away with being a piece of trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She'll up her game and get her black ass shot. Then the Left can REALLY make a martyr out of her.
Click to expand...


She won't get shot.  Remember, she's got that self-throwing desk to protect her.

Say here's a physics question -- could she stop the desk from throwing itself across the room if she puts her feet down?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> They're not my rules they're his department's rules.
> 
> BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?



No they are not, the department rules hold that physical restraint is allowable. The Sheriff fired the deputy to assuage the shrieking mob. The deputy will win his suit, and the next teen to defy authority will simply be ignored, as the police rightfully refuse to respond. Then someone will get killed, and all you fools will wail "WHY?"


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're got nothing.
> 
> Nor does any other Communist in here.
> 
> You provide police no option except to shoot and kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the police should be using excessive force on non threatening minors, period.
Click to expand...


I don't believe undisciplined minors should be allowed to disobey authority, period but you don't seem to care HER actions produced the end result.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
Click to expand...

So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.

Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the message you Communists are sending to police is "shoot to kill, reasonable force will get you fired."
> 
> It looks like you leftists are stupid as fucking dirt, but in reality you're just evil and working to destroy civil society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the message to officers is operate within the limits of your training and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message sent is you can be a disruptive pain in the ass and simply ignore what you don't want to do.
Click to expand...


UmHm.


----------



## mudwhistle

I suggest carrying one of those spring loaded clubs around at all times.

If you're  sitting in a restaurant and some of these black lives matters idiots stands up and start shouting slogans.....everybody stand up and beat the fucking shit out of them.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How should he have acted, Cruella?
> 
> Specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the answer: Another way lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you can't say what that is.  That's not an answer.  That's pussy like avoidance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A way other than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not an answer but I doubt your man enough to provide one BOY.
Click to expand...


Alternate actions?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say to yourself.  Action A by the girl produced Result B.  Had Action
> A by the girl not taken place, there is no Result B, C, D, E  . . . .Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
Click to expand...


So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "fuck up" comrade? By not emptying his mag into her? YOU and your fellow leftists are the catalyst for all the police shootings - it is LITERALLY the only option you allow the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was fired for his actions. He fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unjustified firings never happen?  You think that being fired is itself proof positive he did something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence this was unjustified. His boss outlined very clearly why he was terminated. I would say denying what is happening is retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  That's the problem.  Of course what is officially documented will be the subject of the lawsuit, not a press conference.
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
Click to expand...


I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.


----------



## Preacher

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
Click to expand...

Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> UmHm.



Funny that not a single one of you Communists can answer what the deputy should have done.

That's because what he did was the right thing, and every last person in here knows it. But as I said, your goal is not a peaceful and civil society.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not black.
Click to expand...

She's not?  Do you have a link?


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
Click to expand...

I know youre not Black. Thats why I called you a cave monkey.


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
Click to expand...


His boss covered that already.  He's fired


----------



## Uncensored2008

reconmark said:


> Yeah...you be mad dog...lol.



You are illiterate.

Prepositions, look up what they are!


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not?  Do you have a link?
Click to expand...


Her actions prove she's a ******.  Even honorable blacks don't like her kind.


----------



## mudwhistle

Odium said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the girl wasn't raised properly enough to be in a taxpayer funded school.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What it was is irrelevant.  What she did shows disrespect and an attitude of not having to do what you're told even when the one telling you have the authority to do so. It could have been anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I will get a badge and tell you to turn over your guns. Now do it! See you didnt do it...no respect for the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn them over for what?  What have I done in order for you to make such a request?  I wouldn't do it because you don't have the authority to tell me to.  In this situation, the teacher had the authority to tell the girl to go to the discipline office and the officer had the authority to tell her to get up and leave.  SHE refused to do what those in authority told her to do for violating the rules.   You make it out as if the girl had done nothing and they were picking on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my point. BAD BOY for questioning authority! I said so,so that makes it official!
Click to expand...

I think they should either surrender  their phones at the front door or elect to leave the school under suspension. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> UmHm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that not a single one of you Communists can answer what the deputy should have done.
> 
> That's because what he did was the right thing, and every last person in here knows it. But as I said, your goal is not a peaceful and civil society.
Click to expand...

I already said he should have dragged her desk out of the class.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her actions prove she's a ******.  Even honorable blacks don't like her kind.
Click to expand...

Your actions prove you are a cave monkey. So you dont have a link proving she is not Black?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it to yourself. The officer fucked up and was terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
Click to expand...


You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
Click to expand...


Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?  


*flings poo*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
Click to expand...


You idiot!  The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed.  The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.


----------



## mudwhistle

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
Click to expand...

You're  a chimp.

Monkeys  have tails.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  What did he do that violated department policy?  You have yet to answer that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
Click to expand...

I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.


----------



## Uncensored2008

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> She'll up her game and get her black ass shot. Then the Left can REALLY make a martyr out of her.



That really does seem to be their goal.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The body of text you have posted in this thread shows otherwise.
> 
> But I get it, while I want a civil and peaceful society, that is the last thing you Communists want. You hype these situations in an effort to destroy the foundations of a society governed by law, with your eye toward the goal of establishing a society ruled by men.
Click to expand...


I have only posted known facts. Y'all are up the supposition creek in a leaky boat with no paddle and the rapids are approaching quickly.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The body of text you have posted in this thread shows otherwise.
> 
> But I get it, while I want a civil and peaceful society, that is the last thing you Communists want. You hype these situations in an effort to destroy the foundations of a society governed by law, with your eye toward the goal of establishing a society ruled by men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have only posted known facts. Y'all are up the supposition creek in a leaky boat with no paddle and the rapids are approaching quickly.
Click to expand...

They are afraid of young Black girls. They are putting themselves in the position of the cop because of that fear. If this had been a blue eyed blonde and the cop was Black, they would be organizing a witch hunt.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Carla_Danger said:


> I don't believe the police should be using excessive force on non threatening minors, period.



That's nice.

But then you, nor any other Communist here can manage to say what the deputy SHOULD have done.

The reason is that what he did was right in a civil society of laws - and every last one of us knows it. Where we clash is that you and your cronies don't support a civil society.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> I have only posted known facts. Y'all are up the supposition creek in a leaky boat with no paddle and the rapids are approaching quickly.



What have I posted that was not factual? Use message numbers or links.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
Click to expand...


You're a porch monkey.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're got nothing.
> 
> Nor does any other Communist in here.
> 
> You provide police no option except to shoot and kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the police should be using excessive force on non threatening minors, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe undisciplined minors should be allowed to disobey authority, period but you don't seem to care HER actions produced the end result.
Click to expand...



A school suspension is in order. That does not justify the officer putting his arm around her neck, slamming the girl in the chair, then dragging her out of her chair. What the officer did was far worse than the girl refusing to get off her phone.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her actions prove she's a ******.  Even honorable blacks don't like her kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your actions prove you are a cave monkey. So you dont have a link proving she is not Black?
Click to expand...


You're color proves you're a monkey.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your source dumbass. If you don't know then you probably shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.
Click to expand...


You are simply full of shit.

The sheriff stated that the entire focus of their investigation was based on policy. He released their findings and justification for dismissal.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're got nothing.
> 
> Nor does any other Communist in here.
> 
> You provide police no option except to shoot and kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the police should be using excessive force on non threatening minors, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe undisciplined minors should be allowed to disobey authority, period but you don't seem to care HER actions produced the end result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A school suspension is in order. That does not justify the officer putting his arm around her neck, slamming the girl in the chair, then dragging her out of her chair. What the officer did was far worse than the girl refusing to get off her phone.
Click to expand...


So someone that could care less about being there cares about a suspension?

What you don't get is that had she not refused and simply put her phone down, nothing happens.  She broke the State's law the moment she disturbed school.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a porch monkey.
Click to expand...


I enjoy seeing you so hurt right now...hey look...


HE STILL FIRED!


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply full of shit.
> 
> The sheriff stated that the entire focus of their investigation was based on policy. He released their findings and justification for dismissal.
Click to expand...


WHAT policy specifically?


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy seeing you so hurt right now...hey look...
> 
> 
> HE STILL FIRED!
Click to expand...


You're incorrect.  It's LMNAO.  Laughing your ****** ass off.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't name the policy he violated, perhaps you shouldn't be talking about it until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply full of shit.
> 
> The sheriff stated that the entire focus of their investigation was based on policy. He released their findings and justification for dismissal.
Click to expand...


What is it then?


----------



## charwin95

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goon would not be so brave ...he is brave with a teenage girl unarmed and skinny ...the gorilla would not be so brave with someone that could fight back
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right?
> Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't disobey the teachers.  You claiming I did means you claim to know more about me than I know.  My dad made it clear what would happen to me if I did something like this girl did.  While I don't know whether or not he would have done it, I do know I didn't give him a chance to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm exactly right. Your such an angel growing up. Don't lie to yourself. You never disobey any of your teacher when you were in high school? Be honest now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, "being honest" I've given my teachers a hard time, but when they said to go to the principal's office there was no argument.  In fact, I can't recall EVER seeing a student do what this feral animal did.  In my day it simply didn't happen.
Click to expand...

Agree and that's the reality.


----------



## Conservative65

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply full of shit.
> 
> The sheriff stated that the entire focus of their investigation was based on policy. He released their findings and justification for dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it then?
Click to expand...

He can't provide the specific policy.  I can provide which state law was broken by her refusal.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Conservative65 said:


> You're color proves you're a monkey.



Let's "uncontract" that, shall we?

*You are color proves you are a monkey.*

Is that supposed to make some sort of sense?


----------



## Conservative65

Uncensored2008 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're color proves you're a monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's "uncontract" that, shall we?
> 
> *You are color proves you are a monkey.*
> 
> Is that supposed to make some sort of sense?
Click to expand...

To those that is be speakin' ebonics.


----------



## Preacher

mudwhistle said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah because NO other child that age plays on a cell phone at school...sure thing sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it was is irrelevant.  What she did shows disrespect and an attitude of not having to do what you're told even when the one telling you have the authority to do so. It could have been anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I will get a badge and tell you to turn over your guns. Now do it! See you didnt do it...no respect for the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn them over for what?  What have I done in order for you to make such a request?  I wouldn't do it because you don't have the authority to tell me to.  In this situation, the teacher had the authority to tell the girl to go to the discipline office and the officer had the authority to tell her to get up and leave.  SHE refused to do what those in authority told her to do for violating the rules.   You make it out as if the girl had done nothing and they were picking on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my point. BAD BOY for questioning authority! I said so,so that makes it official!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they should either surrender  their phones at the front door or elect to leave the school under suspension.
> 
> Problem solved.
Click to expand...

I agree phones have absolutely NO PLACE in school. When I was in school if you were caught,teachers took them returned them at end of school day,caught again they were kept until parent came and got them,3rd time resulted in getting back at end of school year.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy seeing you so hurt right now...hey look...
> 
> 
> HE STILL FIRED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrect.  It's LMNAO.  Laughing your ****** ass off.
Click to expand...


I'm still laughing and you still mad


*Que Sera, Sera*


----------



## reconmark

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
Click to expand...

Still mad...lol.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not my rules they're his department's rules.
> 
> BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, brutality is in the middle between what he did and lethal force.  Don't try to think too hard about that, you'll strain your brain.
Click to expand...


Nothing to think about at all. It wasn't his calm and gentle touch that got him fired.


----------



## Conservative65

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the gorilla was the one on the floor.
> 
> How about the parents, or may be parent in this case, teach their kids that when someone who has the authority to do so tells them to do something, they do what they're told when they're told.  Unlike this punk kid, what the school could do to me meant nothing compared to what would have happened at home.  My guess is the girl is that way because whomever raised her is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an angel growing up. When you were in high school how many times have you disobeyed your teachers? Zero? That's a joke right? You did not see any high school kids misbehaving? That's a joke too. right?
> Is that mean parents of these kids are also bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't disobey the teachers.  You claiming I did means you claim to know more about me than I know.  My dad made it clear what would happen to me if I did something like this girl did.  While I don't know whether or not he would have done it, I do know I didn't give him a chance to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm exactly right. Your such an angel growing up. Don't lie to yourself. You never disobey any of your teacher when you were in high school? Be honest now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, "being honest" I've given my teachers a hard time, but when they said to go to the principal's office there was no argument.  In fact, I can't recall EVER seeing a student do what this feral animal did.  In my day it simply didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree and that's the reality.
Click to expand...


In reality, it happened.  However, most of us that amount to something today weren't in the classes where thugs and hoodlums refused to act like people.


----------



## Conservative65

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still mad...lol.
Click to expand...


But you're still a dumbass boy.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would and I have said as much twice now. They would be gathering all of the information from the perp, the cop, and the witnesses, and comparing that to the appropriate police procedures. Something that I cannot do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically if someone thinks what was done is right they wont support an investigation into the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm a conservative, you're thinking of democrats. They don't like investigations at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are we being so silly as to say that people support investigations into right doing now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's obvious you know nothing of business or police matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the were talking about investigations. But nice dumb act tho...
Click to expand...

again, you should learn how business does its business.  That includes the Police f00l


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy seeing you so hurt right now...hey look...
> 
> 
> HE STILL FIRED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrect.  It's LMNAO.  Laughing your ****** ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing and you still mad
> 
> 
> *Que Sera, Sera*
Click to expand...


You're still a ****** and nothing will ever change that.  I'd laugh if that's I was ever going to be.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  *The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed. * The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
Click to expand...



Since he confiscated their phone/video, they really had no proof, now did they?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not my rules they're his department's rules.
> 
> BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, brutality is in the middle between what he did and lethal force.  Don't try to think too hard about that, you'll strain your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to think about at all. It wasn't his calm and gentle touch that got him fired.
Click to expand...


So then you got...


----------



## jc456

bucs90 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd........why should a cop be required to call for back-up in order to arrest 1 belligerent teenage girl?    .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the girl be arrested?  Since when is bad behavior at school a crime?
> Police should not be used to address bad behavior at school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't have been if she had listened to the teacher.  She would have gotten detention or something.  But because she refused to leave, then she committed a crime by resisting the lawful order of a police officer, resisting arrest, and assaulting that police officer.  I hope she gets stuck with all those charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And her little friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on eyewitness accounts, the teacher had asked her to do to the discipline office.  She refused.  The police officer asked.  She refused.
> 
> Under Title 16, Chapter 17, Article 7, Section 420 of the SC Code of Laws, it is unlawful:  "(1) for any person willfully or unnecessarily (a) to interfere with or to disturb in any way or in any place the students or teachers of any school or college in the State, (b) to loiter around such schools or college premises, or (c) to act in an obnoxious manner thereon . . ."
> 
> When she refused to leave upon the teacher's request to go to the discipline office, she met part a.  When she refused the request by the police officer, she met part c.
> 
> To the moron that asked why she should be arrested, since when is bad behavior at school a crime, and stated that police shouldn't be used to address it, there's the law answer the two questions.  Since police handle violations of laws, that addresses the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it was a legal arrest. I just disagree with the law. It's absurd our society is to the point that men with guns have to come into science class to discipline brat kids because parents and teachers don't want to.
Click to expand...

did he pull a gun?  I didn't see that.  He was a hired security guard.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying children with fathers never disobey or defy authority? Now youre employing monkey logic.  Think like a human.
> 
> Doesnt matter what you doubt. Youre just a monkey like the fired cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not black, therefore, not a monkey.  That would be you 2nd class porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a porch monkey.
Click to expand...

Youre a cave chimp. You do realize you look more like a monkey than any Black person alive right? Youre hairy with thin lips, little dick, and attract hair lice.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Carla_Danger said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...


I agree... anything that pushes the US closer to civil war, works for me.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to interact with a child of course...by mopping the floor with them
Click to expand...

So you don't have any actionable ideas eh?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  *The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed. * The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since he confiscated their phone/video, they really had no proof, now did they?
Click to expand...

You can whine about the lawsuit being dismissed, but it doesn't change the fact that it was dismissed.  You leftists harped on and on about a lawsuit that lacked merit and was thrown out.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Unlike the way he acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're got nothing.
> 
> Nor does any other Communist in here.
> 
> You provide police no option except to shoot and kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the police should be using excessive force on non threatening minors, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe undisciplined minors should be allowed to disobey authority, period but you don't seem to care HER actions produced the end result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A school suspension is in order. That does not justify the officer putting his arm around her neck, slamming the girl in the chair, then dragging her out of her chair. What the officer did was far worse than the girl refusing to get off her phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone that could care less about being there cares about a suspension?
> 
> What you don't get is that had she not refused and simply put her phone down, nothing happens.  She broke the State's law the moment she disturbed school.
Click to expand...



Good grief.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my rules they're his department's rules.
> 
> BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not, the department rules hold that physical restraint is allowable. The Sheriff fired the deputy to assuage the shrieking mob. The deputy will win his suit, and the next teen to defy authority will simply be ignored, as the police rightfully refuse to respond. Then someone will get killed, and all you fools will wail "WHY?"
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy seeing you so hurt right now...hey look...
> 
> 
> HE STILL FIRED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrect.  It's LMNAO.  Laughing your ****** ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing and you still mad
> 
> 
> *Que Sera, Sera*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still a ****** and nothing will ever change that.  I'd laugh if that's I was ever going to be.
Click to expand...


Friendly fire?  And why is he a *******?


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> 
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  *The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed. * The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since he confiscated their phone/video, they really had no proof, now did they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can whine about the lawsuit being dismissed, but it doesn't change the fact that it was dismissed.  You leftists harped on and on about a lawsuit that lacked merit and was thrown out.
Click to expand...




He confiscated their telephone so there would be no video.


----------



## Preacher

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted her. Now I understand when one of Obama's kids which aren't exactly civilized and can't operate in a civilized society without aping out but what if it had been a white kid that IS civilized....cop has no self control and with 2 previous lawsuits has no business being around ANY underage folks or even on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed.  The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
Click to expand...

Oh NOES! Fact is good cop doesn't need to face a lawsuit for doing nothing wrong. Students at the school have said he has been slamming students down for years now. Bout time this ticking time bomb was fired.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative: I'm not a monkey, how dare you?
> 
> 
> *flings poo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy seeing you so hurt right now...hey look...
> 
> 
> HE STILL FIRED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're incorrect.  It's LMNAO.  Laughing your ****** ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing and you still mad
> 
> 
> *Que Sera, Sera*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still a ****** and nothing will ever change that.  I'd laugh if that's I was ever going to be.
Click to expand...


You'd laugh whut?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to interact with a child of course...by mopping the floor with them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have any actionable ideas eh?
Click to expand...

Drag her desk out into the hallway. Pretty simple huh?


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla
Click to expand...

I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.


----------



## Asclepias

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed.  The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh NOES! Fact is good cop doesn't need to face a lawsuit for doing nothing wrong. Students at the school have said he has been slamming students down for years now. Bout time this ticking time bomb was fired.
Click to expand...

Good thing there was some video or they would have continued accusing the students of mass hysteria.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back every bad thing I ever said about you.  Your irrational cop hatred is consistent whether the thug be white or black, they are never wrong and the cop is.  High points for consistency, no points for bat shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed.  The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh NOES! Fact is good cop doesn't need to face a lawsuit for doing nothing wrong. Students at the school have said he has been slamming students down for years now. Bout time this ticking time bomb was fired.
Click to expand...


Lawsuits are dismissed when they lack merit.  You're an idiot who thinks anyone who's sued is automatically guilty.  It was probably thrown out because the thug lied.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


and?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
Click to expand...

Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...

"(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.

Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.

Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com


----------



## Asclepias

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree... anything that pushes the US closer to civil war, works for me.
Click to expand...

Take charge for once in your life instead of being a pussy.  Lets see you start it.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *white privilege*
> 
> *The Baxter Bean* ‏@*TheBaxterBean*  21h21 hours ago
> 
> #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* REMINDER: *Cop FIRED IMMEDIATELY After Seen Choking White Student* http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/28/knoxville-cop-fired-immediately-after-photos-show-brutal-choking-of-student/…


dude, I don't understand what it is you're trying to prove.  Please explain how these photos have anything to do with the OP?


----------



## jc456

IsaacNewton said:


> One the officer should have asked everyone else to leave the classroom. You need to isolate a problem as much as possible.
> 
> The officer was ok to use force, that is what police do, but you can see from the video the cop is angry and acting out of anger. It is excessive, though arguable as to how much excessive. If it were a 25 year old male in the middle of Compton then that would be warranted. A teenage GIRL in a high school?
> 
> I also agree that two officers should be present. Or more! Intimidation of numbers would likely keep many of these people from acting out like they do.
> 
> Also, what are the rules for pepper spray? Clear the classroom, inform the person they are about to get pepper sprayed and then use it. It does no permanent damage and gets the job done quick with as little violence as possible.
> 
> This trend of people thinking they are free to do whatever they want has to end, and the excessive force used by American police also has to end. Its obvious most police need a lot more training.


that's what I already posted.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *white privilege*
> 
> *The Baxter Bean* ‏@*TheBaxterBean*  21h21 hours ago
> 
> #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* REMINDER: *Cop FIRED IMMEDIATELY After Seen Choking White Student* http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/28/knoxville-cop-fired-immediately-after-photos-show-brutal-choking-of-student/…
> 
> 
> 
> dude, I don't understand what it is you're trying to prove.  Please explain.
Click to expand...

That Black people are treated unfairly...have you all stopped the weeping about Officer Slam getting slammed ?


----------



## Preacher

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cop not nuts? 2 previous lawsuits for SAME THING!? Dude ain't mentally capable or stable enough to do this job...no way..
> 
> 
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed.  The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh NOES! Fact is good cop doesn't need to face a lawsuit for doing nothing wrong. Students at the school have said he has been slamming students down for years now. Bout time this ticking time bomb was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawsuits are dismissed when they lack merit.  You're an idiot who thinks anyone who's sued is automatically guilty.  It was probably thrown out because the thug lied.
Click to expand...

sure sure. Because thug with a badge is just the ultimate picture of being calm and sane. This idiot is a ticking time bomb which no sane person would give a badge and gun to and expect to make sure the law is kept when he keeps breaking it himself.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
Click to expand...

It explains why his feral ass was canned.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
Click to expand...

By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H


Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.


----------



## Tank

He should have thrown a net over her


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawsuits?  Are you making this up?  Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot!  The first lawsuit alleging excessive force was dismissed.  The second lawsuit he will likely be removed as a defendant because he has nothing to do with the decision to expel a student.  You twats are truly desperate to try to smear an outstanding police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh NOES! Fact is good cop doesn't need to face a lawsuit for doing nothing wrong. Students at the school have said he has been slamming students down for years now. Bout time this ticking time bomb was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawsuits are dismissed when they lack merit.  You're an idiot who thinks anyone who's sued is automatically guilty.  It was probably thrown out because the thug lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure sure. Because thug with a badge is just the ultimate picture of being calm and sane. This idiot is a ticking time bomb which no sane person would give a badge and gun to and expect to make sure the law is kept when he keeps breaking it himself.
Click to expand...

That's your opinion.  I'm just saying the lawsuit doesn't support your opinion.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
Click to expand...

too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law


----------



## jc456

ABikerSailor said:


> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.


how much force should have been used?  how would you have done it?


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
Click to expand...

You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This firing is going to go viral and police officers in schools are going to think twice about taking a student out of the classroom, just like cops are not so readily available in black districts anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree... anything that pushes the US closer to civil war, works for me.
Click to expand...



Why don't you go live some reenactments of the last one, where the number one cause of death was diarrhea. They literally died shitting their pants. LOL!


----------



## Steven_R

And next week when school resources officers don't do anything besides shrug their shoulders and tell teachers to deal it when it comes to disruptive students the talking head classes won't understand how things got to this point.


----------



## jc456

ABikerSailor said:


> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.


what else is he going to say on the news?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
Click to expand...

Drag the desk into the hallway.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Tank said:


> He should have thrown a net over her



They even made a video game out of that concept


----------



## PaintMyHouse

In his new position (he was canned, as he should have been yesterday) he's going to ask if you want fries with that, and then throw them at you...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Tank said:


> He should have thrown a net over her


she was sitting quietly albeit uncooperative...the one that needed the net was the gorilla cop


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The body of text you have posted in this thread shows otherwise.
> 
> But I get it, while I want a civil and peaceful society, that is the last thing you Communists want. You hype these situations in an effort to destroy the foundations of a society governed by law, with your eye toward the goal of establishing a society ruled by men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have only posted known facts. Y'all are up the supposition creek in a leaky boat with no paddle and the rapids are approaching quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are afraid of young Black girls. They are putting themselves in the position of the cop because of that fear. If this had been a blue eyed blonde and the cop was Black, they would be organizing a witch hunt.
Click to expand...


Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.


----------



## jc456

Vandalshandle said:


> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.


but she did create a danger to herself and others.


----------



## hazlnut

PaintMyHouse said:


> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com




There are no charges filed against him.

He lost his job.

He was well-liked by students black and white.

Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.

It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
Click to expand...


Still counts as laying hands on someone.

The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Steven_R said:


> And next week when school resources officers don't do anything besides shrug their shoulders and tell teachers to deal it when it comes to disruptive students the talking head classes won't understand how things got to this point.


He shouldn't have been dealing with it in the first place.  Not his fucking job...


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.
> 
> 
> 
> but she did create a danger to herself and others.
Click to expand...


No one was in danger until the cop showed up. She was sitting in her desk.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
Click to expand...


Well you go on witcha bad self dreaming of cappin' cops.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
Click to expand...

No stupid. A desk is not someone.  Its a something.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
Click to expand...

I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

hazlnut said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
Click to expand...

The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just showed how she assaulted the officer! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
Click to expand...

no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
Click to expand...

Move the desk into the hallway outside of class.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
Click to expand...


Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply full of shit.
> 
> The sheriff stated that the entire focus of their investigation was based on policy. He released their findings and justification for dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT policy specifically?
Click to expand...


Watch the presser.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. A desk is not someone.  Its a something.
Click to expand...


And the student is where? Physically making the student move by moving her desk is the same as moving the student.

Call your local state attorney's office and ask.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
Click to expand...

he did!


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to imagine what kind of* sorry ass mental cripple* one has to be to watch the gif below and start proclaiming the child assaulted the 250 lb steroid juiced Gorilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.
Click to expand...

Who said there was a gun in the video?. He was talking about me. I'm not in that video either.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> In his new position (he was canned, as he should have been yesterday) he's going to ask if you want fries with that, and then throw them at you...


Yeah, I doubt that.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have thrown a net over her
> 
> 
> 
> she was sitting quietly albeit uncooperative...the one that needed the net was the gorilla cop
Click to expand...

she was no longer welcomed in the room and refused to leave, that isn't quietly f00l.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Congrats on the career change, Ben.  It couldn't have happened to a more deserving fellow:


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee!
> 
> I said that earlier and no you're trying to be clever and use it against me.
> 
> Yaaaaaa! Fun Corky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply full of shit.
> 
> The sheriff stated that the entire focus of their investigation was based on policy. He released their findings and justification for dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it then?
Click to expand...


Watch the presser and find out.


----------



## Steven_R

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
Click to expand...


Our public schools are already war zones because of lawyers and lawsuits and The Feels. I say let the judges have to roam the halls and figure it out.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. A desk is not someone.  Its a something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the student is where? Physically making the student move by moving her desk is the same as moving the student.
> 
> Call your local state attorney's office and ask.
Click to expand...

The student would be in the desk. I dont get your point? Of course the end result would be the student was moved. I dont need to call an attorney to figure that out.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

ClosedCaption said:


>



LOL!  Every time this clown posts this scene runs through my head!


ROFLMNAO!
_
That gets funnier EVERY TIME I SEE IT!_


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his new position (he was canned, as he should have been yesterday) he's going to ask if you want fries with that, and then throw them at you...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I doubt that.
Click to expand...

Why, he likes to throw things, like 100 pounds soaking wet black teenage girls.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
Click to expand...


*If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't crucify anyone. It was his employer who found justification for his termination and it was the school district that banned him from entering any of the district's properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The body of text you have posted in this thread shows otherwise.
> 
> But I get it, while I want a civil and peaceful society, that is the last thing you Communists want. You hype these situations in an effort to destroy the foundations of a society governed by law, with your eye toward the goal of establishing a society ruled by men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have only posted known facts. Y'all are up the supposition creek in a leaky boat with no paddle and the rapids are approaching quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are afraid of young Black girls. They are putting themselves in the position of the cop because of that fear. If this had been a blue eyed blonde and the cop was Black, they would be organizing a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
Click to expand...

but see you're drawing attention to the color of the young persons skin.  Why?  I'd have been happy seeing any person in that desk in that scenario being taken out like that.  That was fricken perfect.


----------



## mudwhistle

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Every time this clown posts this scene runs through my head!
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> _
> That gets funnier EVERY TIME I SEE IT!_
Click to expand...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a gun in the video?. He was talking about me. I'm not in that video either.
Click to expand...

Tell us more about how you want to kill cops...


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.
> 
> 
> 
> but she did create a danger to herself and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one was in danger until the cop showed up. She was sitting in her desk.
Click to expand...

the entire class was in danger.  The teacher asked the young person to leave and she refused.  Instant danger, confrontation immediately initiated by the young person.


----------



## bodecea

I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*To all those on the net who justified the body slam of the female student-the cop got fired!*
I say COOL BEANS!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the rub. His employer dismissed him for not correctly handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not my rules they're his department's rules.
> 
> BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, brutality is in the middle between what he did and lethal force.  Don't try to think too hard about that, you'll strain your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to think about at all. It wasn't his calm and gentle touch that got him fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you got...
Click to expand...


No it's out there. I saw it. Anyone else who saw it also knows.Apparently you and your retarded brother have not. I believe that means you have nothing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his new position (he was canned, as he should have been yesterday) he's going to ask if you want fries with that, and then throw them at you...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, he likes to throw things, like 100 pounds soaking wet black teenage girls.
Click to expand...

He put her to the floor swiftly and cuffed her because she was resisting and committing felony assault.  Nobody was thrown.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.
> 
> 
> 
> but she did create a danger to herself and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one was in danger until the cop showed up. She was sitting in her desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the entire class was in danger.  The teacher asked the young person to leave and she refused.  Instant danger, confrontation immediately initiated by the young person.
Click to expand...

Be specific. What kind of danger were they in?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.  Send that guy in on another student in that situation knowing this, and I'd bet a box of donuts that the student follows his directions.  Just saying.  Again, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a gun in the video?. He was talking about me. I'm not in that video either.
Click to expand...

guns aren't a part of the discussion of the OP so refute yourself from bringing them into the discussion that's what.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the ONLY way of handling a situation that you leave is deadly force. The cop can shoot the girl to death, or retreat - according to your rules.
> 
> You leftists are creating one fucked up society - which of course is your goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my rules they're his department's rules.
> 
> BTW why are your only options either brutality or lethal force? There isn't anything in the middle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, brutality is in the middle between what he did and lethal force.  Don't try to think too hard about that, you'll strain your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to think about at all. It wasn't his calm and gentle touch that got him fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's out there. I saw it. Anyone else who saw it also knows.Apparently you and your retarded brother have not. I believe that means you have nothing.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you still can't name the policy he violated?  You seem so sure he violated something, but don't know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who didn't see the presser. Either find it and watch or wait for someone to tell you what to argue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said I saw it and no mention was made of a specific violation.  If you "saw" something the rest of the world didn't, then you should have no problem telling us all what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply full of shit.
> 
> The sheriff stated that the entire focus of their investigation was based on policy. He released their findings and justification for dismissal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch the presser and find out.
Click to expand...



So....

You got nothing.  I knew that already.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his new position (he was canned, as he should have been yesterday) he's going to ask if you want fries with that, and then throw them at you...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, he likes to throw things, like 100 pounds soaking wet black teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He put her to the floor swiftly and cuffed her because she was resisting and committing felony assault.  Nobody was thrown.
Click to expand...

Watch the video.  He wasn't fired for doing that, which he didn't do in any acceptable way regardless.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bodecea said:


> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.



Law enforcement need to be held to a higher standard given the power that is handed to them.


----------



## paddymurphy

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
Click to expand...

Or, better idea, accept that the vast majority of cops, school and otherwise, do their jobs heroically, properly and without resorting to excessive force but that, once in a while, you get a hot head like this moron who have to be asked to move into another line of work when they abuse their authority.  That a good idea?


----------



## hazlnut

PaintMyHouse said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
Click to expand...



A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Asclepias said:


> Be specific. What kind of danger were they in?



Oh, no problem... that would be the danger common to the empowerment of addle-minded halfwits, looking to cause problems in class... usually through the challenging of authority, wherein, where such succeeds, it renders the institution at issue, inviable.

The cops saved them from that danger, but the Leftist powers that be, re-ignited it by firing the cop.

It's all fairly typical in rapidly declining cultures.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bodecea said:


> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.


That sometimes happens when a grown man three times your size throws dumps you out of a chair and throws you across the floor.


----------



## paddymurphy

Steven_R said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our public schools are already war zones because of lawyers and lawsuits and The Feels. I say let the judges have to roam the halls and figure it out.
Click to expand...

I am sure the children fleeing Syria would have a bit of a problem with your referring to our schools here as war zones.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a gun in the video?. He was talking about me. I'm not in that video either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guns aren't a part of the discussion of the OP so refute yourself from bringing them into the discussion that's what.
Click to expand...

I made it part of the discussion when I said he would have probably gotten a bullet to the head.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?


----------



## paddymurphy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific. What kind of danger were they in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no problem... that would be the danger common to the empowerment of addle-minded halfwits, looking to cause problems in class... usually through the challenging of authority, wherein where such succeeds, renders the institution at issue, inviable.
> 
> The cops saved them from that danger, but the Leftist powers that be, re-ignited it by firing the cop.
> 
> It's all fairly typical in rapidly declining cultures.
Click to expand...

"empowerment of addle-minded halfwits" isn't that what sites like this have done.  Given addle-minded halfwits like you power?


----------



## Asclepias

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific. What kind of danger were they in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no problem... that would be the danger common to the empowerment of addle-minded halfwits, looking to cause problems in class... usually through the challenging of authority, wherein where such succeeds, renders the institution at issue, inviable.
> 
> The cops saved them from that danger, but the Leftist powers that be, re-ignited it by firing the cop.
> 
> It's all fairly typical in rapidly declining cultures.
Click to expand...

Thats not specific nor did it make sense.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

PaintMyHouse said:


> He put her to the floor swiftly and cuffed her because she was resisting and committing felony assault.  Nobody was thrown.


Watch the video.  He wasn't fired for doing that, which he didn't do in any acceptable way regardless.[/QUOTE]
I watched it... What I saw was the kid kicking the police officer who then pushed her and the weapon she was using; her desk, away... .

He then walked over to where she and her weapon landed, where he cuffed her ass and arrested her.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

hazlnut said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
Click to expand...

Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
Click to expand...

good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.


----------



## Dot Com

bodecea said:


> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.


yep. I think the little shit was playing on their phone (like most kids these days), which was aginst school policy right? They should be required to lock their phones in a locker until lunch time.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *To all those on the net who justified the body slam of the female student-the cop got fired!*
> I say COOL BEANS!


ahh did we hurt your little feelings?  Try to stick to the OP.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TheOldSchool said:


> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?


Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
Click to expand...

You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.


----------



## bodecea

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement need to be held to a higher standard given the power that is handed to them.
Click to expand...

I know.   I just hate to see the brats win.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paddymurphy said:


> "empowerment of addle-minded halfwits" isn't that what sites like this have done.  Given addle-minded halfwits like you power?



OH!  How sad is that?

No scamp...

Ya see, the only power I possess in here is that which God gave me, which is just happens to be the vastly superior intellect, compared to the addled mush you're saddled with.

It wouldn't matter where the two of us were located; _I'd own you *anywhere.*_

So try to find some discernible objectivity, learn your limitations and stop blaming the site for your shortcomings.


----------



## paddymurphy

Steven_R said:


> And next week when school resources officers don't do anything besides shrug their shoulders and tell teachers to deal it when it comes to disruptive students the talking head classes won't understand how things got to this point.


So, there is no middle ground between not doing anything and assaulting a surly teen?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nobody was thrown.



Do I need to put up the Gif again you lying shit head .... I thought you were some Religious Holy Joe ....doesn't your Religion teach you to not lie ?


----------



## jc456

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific. What kind of danger were they in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no problem... that would be the danger common to the empowerment of addle-minded halfwits, looking to cause problems in class... usually through the challenging of authority, wherein where such succeeds, renders the institution at issue, inviable.
> 
> The cops saved them from that danger, but the Leftist powers that be, re-ignited it by firing the cop.
> 
> It's all fairly typical in rapidly declining cultures.
Click to expand...

perfectly written!!!!!


----------



## hazlnut

PaintMyHouse said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> And next week when school resources officers don't do anything besides shrug their shoulders and tell teachers to deal it when it comes to disruptive students the talking head classes won't understand how things got to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have been dealing with it in the first place.  Not his fucking job...
Click to expand...



The School Safety Officer is there to deal with exactly these situations.

I think it would have been better, if he had gotten the room cleared and brought in a female officer to help subdue the girl.


----------



## paddymurphy

hazlnut said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
Click to expand...

He already had at least three other bad days that we know about.  His nickname in the school was deputy or officer slam.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
Click to expand...

sure I did, you don't understand it.  It's logical and you know no logic.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, better idea, accept that the vast majority of cops, school and otherwise, do their jobs heroically, properly and without resorting to excessive force but that, once in a while, you get a hot head like this moron who have to be asked to move into another line of work when they abuse their authority.  That a good idea?
Click to expand...



*Let me ask you something.  Why do you Leftists never actually have a victim?  Everyone is either resisting arrest, assaulting cops, or trying to kill cops.  Just once I'd actually like to see a "victim" of "police brutality".*

*Stop resisting arrest, Leftists!*


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
Click to expand...

Cops that enjoy working with children.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Dot Com said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I think the little shit was playing on their phone (like most kids these days), which was aginst school policy right? They should be required to lock their phones in a locker until lunch time.
Click to expand...

She was sitting at a desk, all 100 pounds of her.  He-Man the Enforcer could have carried her out of the room, desk and all, and he'd still have his damn job today.  Instead he lost it, which means he should never be serving the public anything beyond hamburgers.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure I did, you don't understand it.  It's logical and you know no logic.
Click to expand...

What post did you state it in?  I asked you to be specific.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
Click to expand...

I would have brought in a female teacher or administrator.  I would have called the parents also ..... I would not have done what this crazy cop did ... He not only deserves being fired he needs to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the Law..


----------



## Hugo Furst

PaintMyHouse said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
Click to expand...




PaintMyHouse said:


> All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.



She didnt' listen to the teacher, she didn't listen to the administrator, she didn't listen to the Resource Officer.

What makes you think she would have listened to mommy?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
Click to expand...


You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was thrown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to put up the Gif again you lying shit head .... I thought you were some Religious Holy Joe ....doesn't your Religion teach you top not lie ?
Click to expand...

where is she thrown?  You mean carried?  Ahhh that's what you mean right?


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. My bet is that sooner or later he would have gotten a bullet to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a gun in the video?. He was talking about me. I'm not in that video either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us more about how you want to kill cops...
Click to expand...

What would you like to know?


----------



## guno

hazlnut said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
Click to expand...

He has previous charges against him

Deputy Ben Fields: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


----------



## PaintMyHouse

hazlnut said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> And next week when school resources officers don't do anything besides shrug their shoulders and tell teachers to deal it when it comes to disruptive students the talking head classes won't understand how things got to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have been dealing with it in the first place.  Not his fucking job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The School Safety Officer is there to deal with exactly these situations.
Click to expand...

No, they are not, and shouldn't be.  He's there to protect the kids and deal with criminal activity, discipline is up to the staff.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer used more force than was required for the situation.
> 
> This is almost as bad as the officer that hancuffed a young boy's arms behind his back in a chickenwing fashion because the childs wrists were too small for the cuffs.
> 
> He should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
Click to expand...


Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
Click to expand...

She has to use the bathroom sometime. Evidently the feral cop was intent on claiming the desk as his property.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

WillHaftawaite said:


> What makes you think she would have listened to mommy?


I had one, once...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> By you?  You don't have the guts to shoot a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a gun in the video?. He was talking about me. I'm not in that video either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us more about how you want to kill cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like to know?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have asked otherwise.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paddymurphy said:


> I am sure the children fleeing Syria would have a bit of a problem with your referring to our schools here as war zones.



Would they?

Huh.. give it some time.  As you idiots are shoving this country into civil war and THAT will make what's happening in Syria look like a walk in the park.


----------



## TheOldSchool

PaintMyHouse said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
Click to expand...

If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much force should have been used.  how would you have done it?
> 
> 
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
Click to expand...

Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.


----------



## hazlnut

PaintMyHouse said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...
Click to expand...


My understanding is that he has a black girlfriend and is liked and respected by black school staff and students.

His temper definitely got the better of him.

I wish we had a transcript of what the girl said to the teach, the school staff, and the officer himself.

Not that it justifies being thrown, but it would give the story some context.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have brought in a female teacher or administrator.  I would have called the parents also ..... I would not have done what this crazy cop did ... He not only deserves being fired he needs to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the Law..
Click to expand...

and when you become prosecutor go for it.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need guts. All you need is a glock.
> 
> 
> 
> no gun in that video.  So you're talking smack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a gun in the video?. He was talking about me. I'm not in that video either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us more about how you want to kill cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have asked otherwise.
Click to expand...

What would you like to know?


----------



## Dot Com

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I think the little shit was playing on their phone (like most kids these days), which was aginst school policy right? They should be required to lock their phones in a locker until lunch time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was sitting at a desk, all 100 pounds of her.  He-Man the Enforcer could have carried her out of the room, desk and all, and he'd still have his damn job today.  Instead he lost it, which means he should never be serving the public anything beyond hamburgers.
Click to expand...

we don't know the entire story. There could be 10 mins worth of footage preceding that where the officer was asking nicely.


----------



## Dot Com

hazlnut said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My understanding is that he has a black girlfriend and is liked and respected by black school staff and students.
> 
> His temper definitely got the better of him.
> 
> I wish we had a transcript of what the girl said to the teach, the school staff, and the officer himself.
> 
> Not that it justifies being thrown, but it would give the story some context.
Click to expand...

yep. OP is basing his fauxrage on insufficient info.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TheOldSchool said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
Click to expand...

Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief said in a press interview today that he would probably have all the evidence by tomorrow afternoon, and would render a decision then.
> 
> However................he did state a couple of times that he was disturbed and dismayed by this officers actions and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have brought in a female teacher or administrator.  I would have called the parents also ..... I would not have done what this crazy cop did ... He not only deserves being fired he needs to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the Law..
Click to expand...

so  you would have interrupted the other students learning for the day to wait?  Wow,  I guess education isn't important to you.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
Click to expand...

You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?


----------



## Carla_Danger

hazlnut said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
Click to expand...



I'm not sure that he was a good cop with his previous charges, including one couple who say he confiscated their telephone so there would be no video/evidence against him.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
Click to expand...


My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Dot Com said:


> we don't know the entire story. There could be 10 mins worth of footage preceding that where the officer was asking nicely.


It wouldn't matter a damn.  He lost it, and you are not allowed to do that in his position...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
Click to expand...


Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.


----------



## Hugo Furst

guno said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has previous charges against him
Click to expand...



This was his third, over an 8 year period.

and some accolades.

Lawsuits, accolades paint portrait of school resource officer Ben Fields


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drag the desk into the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
Click to expand...

why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.


----------



## TheOldSchool

PaintMyHouse said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
Click to expand...

But depending on the circumstance it IS okay.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
Click to expand...

I dont believe you. If that was true you wouldnt call children thugs.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TheOldSchool said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But depending on the circumstance it IS okay.
Click to expand...

Nope...


----------



## paddymurphy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He put her to the floor swiftly and cuffed her because she was resisting and committing felony assault.  Nobody was thrown.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the video.  He wasn't fired for doing that, which he didn't do in any acceptable way regardless.
Click to expand...

I watched it... What I saw was the kid kicking the police officer who then pushed her and the weapon she was using; her desk, away... .

He then walked over to where she and her weapon landed, where he cuffed her ass and arrested her.[/QUOTE]
You saw nothing like that.  You saw a black child and a white officer and that meant whatever he did was fucking fine to you.


----------



## hazlnut

paddymurphy said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already had at least three other bad days that we know about.  His nickname in the school was deputy or officer slam.
Click to expand...



The "slam" thing was not known to anyone outside of the girl who went on TV last night.  No other students or staff have confirmed that.  In fact, just the opposite.


His conduct had been reviewed and he was awarded-- so what other 3 days are you talking about.

And please don't post links to the girls' lawyer's stories, he comes off as a shiester -- independent source only.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *Stop resisting arrest, Leftists!*



Do you think Napalm should have been used on Cliven Bundy for aiming guns at Leos ?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
Click to expand...

Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Dot Com said:


> we don't know the entire story. There could be 10 mins worth of footage preceding that where the officer was asking nicely.



And that may be, but it doesn't justify what we saw in that video.


----------



## Dot Com

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I think the little shit was playing on their phone (like most kids these days), which was aginst school policy right? They should be required to lock their phones in a locker until lunch time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was sitting at a desk, all 100 pounds of her.  He-Man the Enforcer could have carried her out of the room, desk and all, and he'd still have his damn job today.  Instead he lost it, which means he should never be serving the public anything beyond hamburgers.
Click to expand...

why was he in the room? It ever occur to you that he was called because that spoiled brat was violating school policy?  From YOUR source lol



> But the student must shoulder responsibility for the disruptive behavior that escalated to the officer being called in, the sheriff said.
> 
> "When a classroom is disrupted by a student, that disrupts the education process and the students can't learn and the teachers can't teach," Lott said. "We have to have discipline in our schools."
> 
> What the student did does not justify the officer's actions, the sheriff said, but she must take responsibility for her role.
> 
> *"We must not lose sight that this whole incident started by this student," he said. "She is responsible for initiating this action. Some responsibility falls on her."*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe you. If that was true you wouldnt call children thugs.
Click to expand...

Those "kids" are half grown thugs as is the case in most public integrated schools.

In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.


----------



## paddymurphy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "empowerment of addle-minded halfwits" isn't that what sites like this have done.  Given addle-minded halfwits like you power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!  How sad is that?
> 
> No scamp...
> 
> Ya see, the only power I possess in here is that which God gave me, which is just happens to be the vastly superior intellect, compared to the addled mush you're saddled with.
> 
> It wouldn't matter where the two of us were located; _I'd own you *anywhere.*_
> 
> So try to find some discernible objectivity, learn your limitations and stop blaming the site for your shortcomings.
Click to expand...

Blaming God for your stupidity is blasphemous.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
Click to expand...

hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe you. If that was true you wouldnt call children thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "kids" are half grown thugs as is the case in most public integrated schools.
> 
> In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point. There was a reason I didnt believe you.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?
Click to expand...


Yes. I have a PHD in common sense and years as a parent.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't know the entire story. There could be 10 mins worth of footage preceding that where the officer was asking nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be, but it doesn't justify what we saw in that video.
Click to expand...



I agree. There is never a need for such excessive force on a non threatening minor.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Dot Com said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I think the little shit was playing on their phone (like most kids these days), which was aginst school policy right? They should be required to lock their phones in a locker until lunch time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was sitting at a desk, all 100 pounds of her.  He-Man the Enforcer could have carried her out of the room, desk and all, and he'd still have his damn job today.  Instead he lost it, which means he should never be serving the public anything beyond hamburgers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why was he in the room? It ever occur to you that he was called because that spoiled brat was violating school policy?  From YOUR source lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the student must shoulder responsibility for the disruptive behavior that escalated to the officer being called in, the sheriff said.
> 
> "When a classroom is disrupted by a student, that disrupts the education process and the students can't learn and the teachers can't teach," Lott said. "We have to have discipline in our schools."
> 
> What the student did does not justify the officer's actions, the sheriff said, but she must take responsibility for her role.
> 
> *"We must not lose sight that this whole incident started by this student," he said. "She is responsible for initiating this action. Some responsibility falls on her."*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We know why he was in the room, and we also know why the other kids recorded him.  He's a pig, literally...


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual.
Click to expand...

Just exactly how weak is this guy that he couldnt drag her desk into the hallway against the strength of a teenage girl?


----------



## paddymurphy

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still counts as laying hands on someone.
> 
> The new solution is for school cops to do nothing and let the teachers figure it out. It's the only solution that will guarantee their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
Click to expand...

If you raised them, then they will turn out to be racist, ignorant drags on decent society, just like you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.



Is this the guy you are voting for ?
*Ben Carson Vows to Punish Liberal Colleges if Elected*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
Click to expand...


The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I have a PhD in bitch slapping conservatives .....


----------



## reconmark

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one man has been in her life unlike whatever no good piece of shit her mother spread her legs for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are probably more than just one good men including her father in her life. What does that have to do with the cave monkey that was fired for trying to establish his dominance like monkeys and chimps are known to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were, the officer wouldn't have been involved at all.  She would have done what she was told to do when she was told to do it.  I doubt she knows who her daddy is much like many of your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still mad...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're still a dumbass boy.
Click to expand...

You are about to tell everyone to get off your lawn ...right...lol.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he going to say on the news?
> 
> 
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure I did, you don't understand it.  It's logical and you know no logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post did you state it in?  I asked you to be specific.
Click to expand...

it was a few posts back.  Use the search feature and look at my posts.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I have a PhD in bitch slapping conservatives .....


and are terrible at it.  I'd give it back, you fail as a student.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
Click to expand...

The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raised them, then they will turn out to be racist, ignorant drags on decent society, just like you.
Click to expand...

I think you're projecting.  You're racist, ignorant, and a drag on society.  Still confused? 

Here's a picture of you:


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I have a PhD in bitch slapping conservatives .....




Really?  Why don't you bitch slap me?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If he starts talking like you all people will think he is nuts.*  That is what I think of all you all who are defending the juiced on steroid beat down he gave the student...that you all are a giant sized bag of Filberts ...
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure I did, you don't understand it.  It's logical and you know no logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post did you state it in?  I asked you to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a few posts back.  Use the search feature and look at my posts.
Click to expand...

No thanks. I knew you were full of it. If you were specific in any post you would have at least provided the post number.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe you. If that was true you wouldnt call children thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "kids" are half grown thugs as is the case in most public integrated schools.
> 
> In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point. There was a reason I didnt believe you.
Click to expand...


Don't care if you believe me or not.  My kids aren't going to be in the news for assaulting police officers.  Your kids? That's a different story.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaun King* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton* ‏@*HillaryClinton*  6h6 hours ago
> 
> There is no excuse for violence inside a school. The #*AssaultAtSpringValleyHigh* is unacceptable—schools should be safe places. -H
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?
Click to expand...

except it fails to extract the young lady from the room.  So it failed and gave all leverage back to the student. doh!!!


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure I did, you don't understand it.  It's logical and you know no logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post did you state it in?  I asked you to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a few posts back.  Use the search feature and look at my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I knew you were full of it. If you were specific in any post you would have at least provided the post number.
Click to expand...

well there's no need to repeat myself when the words are already written.  so I suppose you're shit out of luck.  Like the young student in the OP.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I agree with.  The student should never be allowed back in.
> 
> 
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except it fails to extract the young lady from the room.  So it failed and gave all leverage back to the student. doh!!!
Click to expand...

How does dragging her in the desk out of the room fail to remove her from the room. Again be specific.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> 
> 
> sure I did, you don't understand it.  It's logical and you know no logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post did you state it in?  I asked you to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a few posts back.  Use the search feature and look at my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I knew you were full of it. If you were specific in any post you would have at least provided the post number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there's no need to repeat myself when the words are already written.  so I suppose you're shit out of luck.  Like the young student in the OP.
Click to expand...

Of course there is no need. I already know you had no specificity to provide. Thats the reason you are stalling.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended with the officer behaving in a manner that was outside the established policy for such interactions and resulted with his dismissal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TWO school employees ATTEMPTED to handle the situation and failed. THEY called in the Marines. That's why school resource officers are there.. It was THEIR judgement that kiddo had to be PHYSICALLY REMOVED from the classroom. If you don't LIKE watching -- issue them tranquilizer guns or YOU GO volunteer to be the last resort in upholding discipline in a tough classroom.
> 
> I've BEEN in these schools. My uncle INSISTED that I audit classes in his roughest NYC schools. He did me a favor in TRULY understanding what the stakes are for these schools and the kids that are being mis-served by all the permissive, liberal BS we're seeing flung here in this example..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the girl receiving discipline or being removed. My beef was with the officer's actions. Apparently the school district and his employer did as well.
> FYI this isn't one of the roughest schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is myopic in excluding the possibility that the agency fired him without just cause to avoid a federal civil rights probe into their agency.  That's why the cop will sue and will win because he did nothing wrong and was fired for political expediency.  It's a game and he's going to reap an awesome settlement out of it.
Click to expand...


*Nope, the sheriff stated clearly that the deputy was in his right to place his hands on her to restrain her, but NOT to toss her head over heels or drag her.  Sorry, Sparky.*


----------



## Uncensored2008

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I have a PhD in bitch slapping conservatives .....



You have phk in huffing spray paint.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.


I went to Catholic school chump...Dominus Vobiscum, LOL and look at me a Heathen LOL


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
Click to expand...


*True.  Cheney and the Bush taught them fear, spoon-fed it to them as a 2004 reelection mantra.  *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Officer “Slam” Gets The Can*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic school chump...Dominus Vobiscum, LOL and look at me a Heathen LOL
Click to expand...


But not in jail.  Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## paddymurphy

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raised them, then they will turn out to be racist, ignorant drags on decent society, just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're projecting.  You're racist, ignorant, and a drag on society.  Still confused?
> 
> Here's a picture of you:
Click to expand...

God help your children when they get out of that cocoon of school and have live in the real world.  How profoundly disappointed they are going to be when the realize their dad was a fucking liar.  That all of the nonsense he told them about people who were different than them were sick, twisted lies.  It would be like the time they came home and found you beating your meat to videos of burning crosses.  That is an image I am sure they have had trouble erasing.  But, as a product of a private Catholic Education, and as a father who provided the same to my son, I am sure that they long ago understood what a useless fuck their father was.  That education will go a long way to counter your hate and ignorance.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I went to Catholic school chump...Dominus Vobiscum, LOL and look at me a Heathen LOL



Ghetto outreach?


----------



## reconmark

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
Click to expand...

In other words, your "hoe card" has been pulled...lol.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
Click to expand...


But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic school chump...Dominus Vobiscum, LOL and look at me a Heathen LOL
Click to expand...


*I know a lot of ex-Catholics myself.  They just hated Catholic school.  They refused to become automatons, unlike Saint Mike's little 'bots.
Hey, Saint Mike, your kids ever been molested by a priest?  Little Johnny come home with a sore hiney?  You?
I know of two men who said they were approached by priests but managed to escape their scared penises.

*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic school chump...Dominus Vobiscum, LOL and look at me a Heathen LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not in jail.  Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...

Been there done that too Chump but I beat them I got out with no convictions...Cops ain't the smartest critters around .... I smoke marijuana and I laugh at Armageddon LOl


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raised them, then they will turn out to be racist, ignorant drags on decent society, just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're projecting.  You're racist, ignorant, and a drag on society.  Still confused?
> 
> Here's a picture of you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God help your children when they get out of that cocoon of school and have live in the real world.  How profoundly disappointed they are going to be when the realize their dad was a fucking liar.  That all of the nonsense he told them about people who were different than them were sick, twisted lies.  It would be like the time they came home and found you beating your meat to videos of burning crosses.  That is an image I am sure they have had trouble erasing.  But, as a product of a private Catholic Education, and as a father who provided the same to my son, I am sure that they long ago understood what a useless fuck their father was.  That education will go a long way to counter your hate and ignorance.
Click to expand...

Ha ha!  You just admitted you ARE projecting!


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe you. If that was true you wouldnt call children thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "kids" are half grown thugs as is the case in most public integrated schools.
> 
> In Catholic School, where my kids attend, ALL the children respect authority and are well behaved.  Zoos are not the optimum place to educate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point. There was a reason I didnt believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care if you believe me or not.  My kids aren't going to be in the news for assaulting police officers.  Your kids? That's a different story.
Click to expand...

Of course you care. If you didnt care you wouldnt be trying to convince me. Sorry but I simply dont believe you. Like most people you spoke from personal experience.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might add that you have no obligation to obey a police officer if they are wrong. Thats pure unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
Click to expand...


His job is to keep the educators from direct physical engagements with abusive students. He was ASKED to exercise that authority by the staff. That's why he was there in the first place.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Officer “Slam” Gets The Can*


Now he really needs help from the charity his daddy runs...

And he can kiss this hobby goodbye as well: Ben Fields - Defensive Line Coach


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do black kids have an obligation to obey the teacher? The assistant principal? Seems she took a pass on a LOT of obeyance until the cops got the call. Can't believe you think the cop just showed up and it's all about HIS orders or decisions..
> 
> Ya think the SCHOOL personnel wouldn't have called the cops on a WHITE kid??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His job is to keep the educators from direct physical engagements with abusive students. He was ASKED to exercise that authority by the staff. That's why he was there in the first place.
Click to expand...

So why didnt he do his job instead of playing King Chimp?


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
Click to expand...


Except the black folks who loves and dates..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*He no longer has a job* because he is a steroid using weight lifting brutal gorilla...thank God he has been fired and hopefully they will throw him in jail where he can impress the inmates  with his big muscles about being an Ex Cop


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

"Some of my best friends are Black"

If this crazy UNEMPLOYED  person does have a Black Girl friend someone needs to check on whether she has suffered Domestic violence at his hand ....


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
Click to expand...

That didnt make sense. What are you trying to say?


----------



## reconmark

No more posts from Conservative, I think his old ass has stroked out.
He is somewhere in a corner drooling about now...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt make sense. What are you trying to say?
Click to expand...

He has a black girlfriend, duncecap.


----------



## Asclepias

TyroneSlothrop said:


> "Some of my best friends are Black"
> 
> If this crazy UNEMPLOYED  person does have a Black Girl friend someone needs to check on whether she has suffered Domestic violence at his hand ....


My grampa told me white men feel like more of a man if they have had sex with a Black woman. Like its a rite of passage.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt make sense. What are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a black girlfriend, duncecap.
Click to expand...

That means he is extra dangerous. He is one of those racists that think having a Black sex partner makes them more manly. I guess all those mixed breed Black kids during slavery had fathers that werent racists.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Some of my best friends are Black"
> 
> If this crazy UNEMPLOYED  person does have a Black Girl friend someone needs to check on whether she has suffered Domestic violence at his hand ....
> 
> 
> 
> My grampa told me white men feel like more of a man if they have had sex with a Black woman. Like its a rite of passage.
Click to expand...


Or black women can't get enough of that Saxon cock.


----------



## Carla_Danger

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
Click to expand...



I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?

Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt make sense. What are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a black girlfriend, duncecap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means he is extra dangerous. He is one of those racists that think having a Black sex partner makes them more manly.
Click to expand...

I prefer white women myself.  I don't see the appeal in black women and I certainly don't see the appeal in my own race's women (fugly!)


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *He no longer has a job* because he is a steroid using weight lifting brutal gorilla...thank God he has been fired and hopefully they will throw him in jail where he can impress the inmates  with his big muscles about being an Ex Cop


The public is showing their support, or not:


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
Click to expand...


Considering he's being prosecuted by the United States Federal Government for being a "racist", he needs to muster all the evidence in his defense he can.


----------



## flacaltenn

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
Click to expand...


Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor. 

Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED.. 

Talk about not thinking clearly...


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt make sense. What are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a black girlfriend, duncecap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means he is extra dangerous. He is one of those racists that think having a Black sex partner makes them more manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer white women myself.  I don't see the appeal in black women and I certainly don't see the appeal in my own race's women (fugly!)
Click to expand...

Just because you prefer white women that doesnt make you white. That makes sense though because you have self hate.


----------



## BULLDOG

Steven_R said:


> And next week when school resources officers don't do anything besides shrug their shoulders and tell teachers to deal it when it comes to disruptive students the talking head classes won't understand how things got to this point.




Then they need to fire the lazy bastards who refuse to do their job and hire someone else. Pouting because you can't beat up a kid is no excuse for them to shirk their job.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering he's being prosecuted by the United States Federal Government for being a "racist", he needs to muster all the evidence in his defense he can.
Click to expand...



Do you have a link for that?


----------



## flacaltenn

Carla_Danger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
Click to expand...


That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Some of my best friends are Black"
> 
> If this crazy UNEMPLOYED  person does have a Black Girl friend someone needs to check on whether she has suffered Domestic violence at his hand ....
> 
> 
> 
> My grampa told me white men feel like more of a man if they have had sex with a Black woman. Like its a rite of passage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or black women can't get enough of that Saxon cock.
Click to expand...

I would agree except the vast majority of them have to spend money on Black hookers.


----------



## Steven_R

Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering he's being prosecuted by the United States Federal Government for being a "racist", he needs to muster all the evidence in his defense he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
Click to expand...

"The Columbia FBI Field Office, the Civil Rights Division, and the U.S. Attorney's Office for the District of South Carolina have opened a civil rights investigation into the circumstances surrounding the arrest of a student at Spring Valley High School," FBI Special Agent in Charge David Thomas said in a statement Tuesday. " The FBI will collect all available facts and evidence in order to determine whether a federal law was violated.  As this is an ongoing investigation, per Department of Justice policy we are unable to comment further at this time.""
Feds Open Civil Rights Investigation Into Spring Valley Incident


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
Click to expand...

Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering he's being prosecuted by the United States Federal Government for being a "racist", he needs to muster all the evidence in his defense he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
Click to expand...

Read the fucking OP, lazy.  The FBI and Federal Prosecutor are launching a civil rights investigation to investigate his "crime" of being a white man. 

Lazy, lazy, lazy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Steven_R said:


> Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?


That wasn't doing his job.  That was not doing his job.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

flacaltenn said:


> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.



I explained this to them, they still don't get it.


----------



## MisterBeale

PaintMyHouse said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...
Click to expand...


I think your attitude would be different if it was some little red-neck white kid and and big Samoan cop.


----------



## Carla_Danger

flacaltenn said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
Click to expand...




And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
Click to expand...


Sheriff Lott himself commented on it.  

Lazy, lazy, lazy.


----------



## Steven_R

You don't put Office Badass in a position and then expect him not to act like Officer Badass. Dealing with problems by bringing down the left fist of Law and the right fist of Order kind of is his job and the one he was trained to do.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

MisterBeale said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your attitude would be different if it was some little red-neck white kid and and big Samoan cop.
Click to expand...

Nope.  Completely unacceptable.


----------



## Rambunctious

He should have kept his temper in control. He lost it and the school has no other course but to fire him. That said...I sure liked seeing that little disobedient brat get man handled. She had it coming! YES!


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
Click to expand...


AND NOTHING would have likely been recorded showing her actually BEING REMOVED from desk and secured.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Rambunctious said:


> He should have kept his temper in control. He lost it and the school has no other course but to fire him. That said...I sure liked seeing that little disobedient brat get man handled. She had it coming! YES!


Your kind sure gets off on violence.


----------



## BULLDOG

Steven_R said:


> Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?




If they do their job the way it should be done,  there are no wolves.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained this to them, they still don't get it.
Click to expand...

Thats correct. Most intelligent people dont get why you two think the officer couldnt drag her desk into the hallway.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lott himself commented on it.
> 
> Lazy, lazy, lazy.
Click to expand...




And?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Why did PaintMyDick start a new thread on this. The firing of the officer has already been brought up here. Now we have to jump back and forth.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND NOTHING would have likely been recorded showing her actually BEING REMOVED from desk and secured.
Click to expand...

At the point she is out of the room there is no need to remove her from the desk. Come on man. Use your common sense.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering he's being prosecuted by the United States Federal Government for being a "racist", he needs to muster all the evidence in his defense he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the fucking OP, lazy.  The FBI and Federal Prosecutor are launching a civil rights investigation to investigate his "crime" of being a white man.
> 
> Lazy, lazy, lazy.
Click to expand...




Over him using excessive force...


----------



## flacaltenn

Carla_Danger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
Click to expand...


Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..


----------



## PaintMyHouse

DigitalDrifter said:


> Why did PaintMyDick start a new thread on this. The firing of the officer has already been brought up here. Now we have to jump back and forth.


Didn't see it...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained this to them, they still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. Most intelligent people dont get why you two think the officer couldnt drag her desk into the hallway.
Click to expand...

Here, I'll show you again:


----------



## BULLDOG

Steven_R said:


> You don't put Office Badass in a position and then expect him not to act like Officer Badass. Dealing with problems by bringing down the left fist of Law and the right fist of Order kind of is his job and the one he was trained to do.




Then fire officer "badass"  and hire officer "professional"


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND NOTHING would have likely been recorded showing her actually BEING REMOVED from desk and secured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the point she is out of the room there is no need to remove her from the desk.
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT.. You obviously haven't thought it thru --- She was ORDERED to report to the principal's office. That's where these kinds of disputes are solved. Putting her in a hallway solves nothing. And at this point -- she needed to be taken into custody..


----------



## LoneLaugher

The cop used excessive force. 

The idea that he had to do this to send the right message to the rest of the class is ridiculous. 

There are several alternative actions that could have been taken. 

The kid was being a little asshole. And yes.....it wouldn't have happened TO HER had she not been an asshole....blah blah blah blah. 

The cop did not perform his duties appropriately. He got fired. It is as it should be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering he's being prosecuted by the United States Federal Government for being a "racist", he needs to muster all the evidence in his defense he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the fucking OP, lazy.  The FBI and Federal Prosecutor are launching a civil rights investigation to investigate his "crime" of being a white man.
> 
> Lazy, lazy, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over him using excessive force...
Click to expand...


Don't be a dense Leftist. (As if!)  The demonstrably racist Justice Department would not be involved if he wasn't white.  His crime is his race.


----------



## Rambunctious

PaintMyHouse said:


> Your kind sure gets off on violence


My kind? What kind is that? Look! If she doesn't learn that there are consequences for her actions now; she will make a costlier mistake in the future...that I promise you. I care more for her well being than you. All you are jazzed by is seeing a cop go down. Piggy? you are showing your age you old hippy.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
Click to expand...

How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend too. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?


----------



## Londoner

This is an interesting issue because Republicans have traditionally supported state power (and they are more likely than Democrats to support any representative of government; whereas Democrats are less trustful of state power). 

The cop was a representative of government; therefore, I bet Republicans on this board will support him.


----------



## LoneLaugher

MisterBeale said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering all the charges against him, this dirtbag needs to be in jail...
> 
> "(CNN) The South Carolina deputy who slammed a disruptive student on the floor and tossed her several feet has been fired.
> 
> Other students in the classroom at Spring Valley High School caught the incident on video.
> 
> Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott suspended Deputy Ben Fields without pay, and then fired him Wednesday."
> Spring Valley High Officer Ben Fields fired - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your attitude would be different if it was some little red-neck white kid and and big Samoan cop.
Click to expand...


Do you fuckers ever tire of doing that?


----------



## MisterBeale

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't know the entire story. There could be 10 mins worth of footage preceding that where the officer was asking nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be, but it doesn't justify what we saw in that video.
Click to expand...


On the one hand, I think the girl used her body and weight to make the whole "take down" look worse than it was.  OTH, I think the officer probably might have done it in a better way.  It's obvious he lost his cool. 

But she did needed to be removed from the situation.  Disobedience at that point probably couldn't be allowed.


I think maybe some non-violent humiliation or shaming tactics should have been used.  Perhaps if they had just brought in some harmless spiders and dropped them around her desk, she would have moved on her own.  


I'm sure a cold bucket of water could have been found.  It's probably what she needed.


----------



## MisterBeale

LoneLaugher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no charges filed against him.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> He was well-liked by students black and white.
> 
> Your post seems a bit of an overreaction.
> 
> It looks like a good cop had a really bad day and made a move (the trowing) which cost him his job.
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your attitude would be different if it was some little red-neck white kid and and big Samoan cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you fuckers ever tire of doing that?
Click to expand...

Do you?


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND NOTHING would have likely been recorded showing her actually BEING REMOVED from desk and secured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the point she is out of the room there is no need to remove her from the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.. You obviously haven't thought it thru --- She was ORDERED to report to the principal's office. That's where these kinds of disputes are solved. Putting her in a hallway solves nothing. And at this point -- she needed to be taken into custody..
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Removing her from the class allows the class to proceed. If she needed to go to the principals office the desk could have been dragged there as well.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Rutherford told the New York Daily News that the teen recently lost her mother and is living in a foster home. The teen’s foster mother said the girl was “devastated and emotionally traumatized by all that has happened to her,” according to the Daily News.

Rutherford said that lawmakers must tighten up restrictions on use of force by school resources officers such as Fields — who students say was “known for slamming”pregnant women and teenage girls to the ground.


----------



## LoneLaugher

MisterBeale said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are in the pending lawsuits against him, and the potential Federal Civil Rights violations currently under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A civil action is not referred to as a "charge" -- that word generally refers to a criminal code violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics.  The "charges" against are mostly that he's a racist bastard with a bad tempter who knocks kids and others around.  Imagine that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your attitude would be different if it was some little red-neck white kid and and big Samoan cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you fuckers ever tire of doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you?
Click to expand...


I've never done that. Not once. Eat shit.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained this to them, they still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. Most intelligent people dont get why you two think the officer couldnt drag her desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll show you again:
Click to expand...

Thats a cartoon. Its also not a desk. Stop making excuses for him being a weakling.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cliven Bundy needs to be taken into custody not some school girl traumatized by a weightlifting Steroid injecting Gorilla goon....


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
Click to expand...


That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..

Bottom line here -- If those 2 school admins SUPPORT the cop -- they'll never be case or charges. And the cop will be retired early with MORE money stolen from the students in that district when he sues for false termination..


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained this to them, they still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. Most intelligent people dont get why you two think the officer couldnt drag her desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll show you again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a cartoon. Its also not a desk.
Click to expand...

Yet the concept works just as well with desks.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *Just once I'd actually like to see a "victim" of "police brutality".*
> 
> *Stop resisting arrest, Leftists!*



Well... At the risk of derailing the discussion... I've literally been the victim of police brutality.

It's a VERY long story, but the thumb-nail was that more than 30 years ago, my wife and I were working through her being a total control freak and my being a ... total control freak.  Think of it as a meeting of the irresistible force and the immovable object.

Anywho, it had been a 3 day deal and she refused to shut the fuck up, so I turned the $7000 Thomasville Dining room set I had recently bought her into kindling... and she lost her mind... instantly turning into a combo of The Terminator, The Hulk and Conan the Barbarian...  sadly it didn't go well for her and she ran out of the house.

She naturally ran straight to her best friend's house, who, like us knows everyone and the two of them decided to call some friends of hers who were deputies at the time.

They come over to the house acting as if they'd been dispatched, with wife in tow; who was then playing Penelope Pitstop... abused and defenseless waif.

The cops tell me she wants to get her belongings and leave.  "Fine... Come on in."

Well... that wasn't our first rodeo and typically, such 'calls' result in one cop taking your story, another taking hers and you being told to leave... and not come back for 24 hours.

What happened however, was that the two morons stood next to me and began taunting me... straight up in my grill.

It didn't take long to figure it out, so I said "Look if you two are here on her behalf that's fine, but I'm going to call a cop to get out here on my behalf" as I turned to go to the kitchen where the phone was.  As I reached for the phone, the larger of the two cops smashed my hand down; forcing the phone back into the cradle... at which time I checked him with my left hand, which resulted in him flying through my sliding glass door.  (I guess I thought he weighed more... I didn't intend to jack him up... but it was like he was made of air and he just flew...).

Anywho... realizing that I was totally fucked at that point and, needing some distance... I turned for the front door.  Sadly the smaller cop was standing there and was setting himself for defense... and I went through him like a asteroid through hot butter.

When I get to the door... it's locked, at the handle and dead bolt, which is just habit.

By that time, big cop is back through the door and grabbing me by the shoulders, little cop is still struggling to get to his feet...  And I manage to slide myself into a little linen closet opening andset my shoulders in, as big cop is grabbing at me from his knees... trying to pull my feet out from under me.  Little cop finally gets back in and he steps over big cop and starts pulling at my head.  I hip thrust the cop below, knocking him back and that let me get my right shoulder out and right arm under little cop pulling at my head... whereupon I elbow checked little cops head into the corner bead and HE IS DOWN!  Went down like a sack of dirt.

Big cop sees that, tries to call on his harness mic and I grab him by his hair, yank his head back and setting up for what will be a brutal smash to his nose... and what I was sure was going to be the end of round 1, comes this shriek "STOP HURTING MY DADDY!" and I look left and right there is my 5 year old daughter, terrified... and _my heart *snaps*_.  

So I turn the cops head forcing him look at her ... shoved him off me and took three steps toward the door, my wifes bawlin', "I'm Sorry...", "FUCK YOU... you did this... and it ain't..." BLAHG!  Big cops locked in a choke hold... I was through anyway, but he wasn't taking any chances, so I just paused and waited for the lights to go out and in just a few seconds, they clicked off.

When I came to... I'm in the squad car's aft chamber... my head is _KILLIN'_ ME and I can literally see my own forehead.  My ribs are a MESS... and I ain't breathin too easy.

LOL!  It turns out that, as I had suspected, that the wife's friend called the knuckleheads and they heard the horror of how the Mrs had been _abused_, minus her part of course, and they came over to the house to scare me... not realizing that in my house, I am the singular authority and none too impressed with one's badges, shields, bars or stars... and that they were making a _HUGE_ mistake.

So they charged me with Felony Battery on a LEO...  which was all dropped once my attorney had all of the evidence wherein they had the dispatcher forge the logs, etc... .  

So we all agreed that I wouldn't sue the County into the stone age, if they wouldn't throw me in prison.

Which of course is how I revised my "Beating on cops" rule.

LOL!  You should have read their report man...  It was incredible!  I was Bruce Lee, John Wayne and Charle Bronson.  It's all framed up somewhere in storage.

But... those guys came to my house, totally off duty, using their uniform and shield as a bludgeon.  We were all very lucky that neither of them got seriously injured, beyond the half dozen stitches lil' cop came out with, and the three broken ribs and concussion I received from the beatin' I took on the floor of my living room, after dude choked me out.  LOL!  Wife nearly went to jail too... for tryin' to stop 'em from killin' me.  (They were good and pissed...).

So... yeah.  It happens.  But this OP incident is not an example of it.


----------



## Steven_R

BULLDOG said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't put Office Badass in a position and then expect him not to act like Officer Badass. Dealing with problems by bringing down the left fist of Law and the right fist of Order kind of is his job and the one he was trained to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then fire officer "badass"  and hire officer "professional"
Click to expand...


Sounds great on paper, but you don't send Officer Friendly into a crack house or to clear a street corner when backup is on the other end of a Motorola. You want people behind the badge that will thump skulls when it needs done.

Cops in schools is a bad idea for just that reason. You take people with that mindset and the training to swing a riot baton and then put them in a position where they can't do that. This officer might have been a hot head and looking for someone to beat, but his department set him up for failure.


----------



## Dot Com

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for him...he made a move in anger....and the little brat makes out like a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I think the little shit was playing on their phone (like most kids these days), which was aginst school policy right? They should be required to lock their phones in a locker until lunch time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was sitting at a desk, all 100 pounds of her.  He-Man the Enforcer could have carried her out of the room, desk and all, and he'd still have his damn job today.  Instead he lost it, which means he should never be serving the public anything beyond hamburgers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why was he in the room? It ever occur to you that he was called because that spoiled brat was violating school policy?  From YOUR source lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the student must shoulder responsibility for the disruptive behavior that escalated to the officer being called in, the sheriff said.
> 
> "When a classroom is disrupted by a student, that disrupts the education process and the students can't learn and the teachers can't teach," Lott said. "We have to have discipline in our schools."
> 
> What the student did does not justify the officer's actions, the sheriff said, but she must take responsibility for her role.
> 
> *"We must not lose sight that this whole incident started by this student," he said. "She is responsible for initiating this action. Some responsibility falls on her."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why he was in the room, and we also know why the other kids recorded him.  He's a pig, literally...
Click to expand...

are you channeling paulitician ?


----------



## paddymurphy

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My children are very well behaved, respectful, and obedient as their mother and I raise them to be.  They also don't go to school at the Zoo with the monkeys and apes in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raised them, then they will turn out to be racist, ignorant drags on decent society, just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're projecting.  You're racist, ignorant, and a drag on society.  Still confused?
> 
> Here's a picture of you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God help your children when they get out of that cocoon of school and have live in the real world.  How profoundly disappointed they are going to be when the realize their dad was a fucking liar.  That all of the nonsense he told them about people who were different than them were sick, twisted lies.  It would be like the time they came home and found you beating your meat to videos of burning crosses.  That is an image I am sure they have had trouble erasing.  But, as a product of a private Catholic Education, and as a father who provided the same to my son, I am sure that they long ago understood what a useless fuck their father was.  That education will go a long way to counter your hate and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  You just admitted you ARE projecting!
Click to expand...

And where, you silly, inbred fuck, did I do that?  You are a hateful little man.  You would never have the balls to say in person any of the things you write on here.  Ignorant, hateful bigots like you are inherently cowards.  You are also failures at life who need to explain their failures by blaming those who are different.  I went to school with the sons of assholes like you.  I kicked their ass, figuratively and literally, when necessary, on a regular basis.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
Click to expand...

They called the cop to do his job. They didnt call him to ape out.  I think its highly likely his Black girlfriend will see him as a racist or at the very least a cowardly bitch for doing what he did to the young teenager girl.


----------



## ClosedCaption

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
Click to expand...



Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video


----------



## Carla_Danger

flacaltenn said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
Click to expand...



I'm not going to make assumptions either way, because neither of us know this man, or have any inside knowledge of his current relationship. Just because he's dating a black woman does not mean he is or isn't a racist. Neither of us know what kind of relationship he's in or whether or not it's abusive.

I think the more important issue is the excessive force he used on a non threatening minor.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Rambunctious said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind sure gets off on violence
> 
> 
> 
> My kind? What kind is that? Look! If she doesn't learn that there are consequences for her actions now; she will make a costlier mistake in the future...that I promise you. I care more for her well being than you. All you are jazzed by is seeing a cop go down. Piggy? you are showing your age you old hippy.
Click to expand...

Her well-being doesn't include being thrown across the floor by an adult man three times her size paid to protect her...


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained this to them, they still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. Most intelligent people dont get why you two think the officer couldnt drag her desk into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll show you again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a cartoon. Its also not a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the concept works just as well with desks.
Click to expand...

No stupid. Desks are not as heavy as a car made of boulders.


----------



## Dot Com

Steven_R said:


> Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?


true. Its a thankless job to babysit spoiled brats


----------



## Dot Com

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind sure gets off on violence
> 
> 
> 
> My kind? What kind is that? Look! If she doesn't learn that there are consequences for her actions now; she will make a costlier mistake in the future...that I promise you. I care more for her well being than you. All you are jazzed by is seeing a cop go down. Piggy? you are showing your age you old hippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her well-being doesn't include being thrown across the floor by an adult man three times her size paid to protect her...
Click to expand...

he was paid to enforce school policy like..... for instance..... no cell phone use in class perchance.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Dot Com said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind sure gets off on violence
> 
> 
> 
> My kind? What kind is that? Look! If she doesn't learn that there are consequences for her actions now; she will make a costlier mistake in the future...that I promise you. I care more for her well being than you. All you are jazzed by is seeing a cop go down. Piggy? you are showing your age you old hippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her well-being doesn't include being thrown across the floor by an adult man three times her size paid to protect her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was paid to enforce school policy like..... for instance..... no cell phone use in class perchance.
Click to expand...

No, he was not.  That is up to the staff.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

PaintMyHouse said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did PaintMyDick start a new thread on this. The firing of the officer has already been brought up here. Now we have to jump back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see it...
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's easy to miss a 120 page thread that's been at the top of the forum since yesterday.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make assumptions either way, because neither of us know this man, or have any inside knowledge of his current relationship. Just because he's dating a black woman does not mean he is or isn't a racist. Neither of us know what kind of relationship he's in or whether or not it's abusive.
> 
> I think the more important issue is the excessive force he used on a non threatening minor.
Click to expand...


The assumption is he is a racist.  Why?  Because he's white.  That's why the feds are involved.


----------



## flacaltenn

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> 
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND NOTHING would have likely been recorded showing her actually BEING REMOVED from desk and secured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the point she is out of the room there is no need to remove her from the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.. You obviously haven't thought it thru --- She was ORDERED to report to the principal's office. That's where these kinds of disputes are solved. Putting her in a hallway solves nothing. And at this point -- she needed to be taken into custody..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Removing her from the class allows the class to proceed. If she needed to go to the principals office the desk could have been dragged there as well.
Click to expand...


Damn.. So if I do something bad in school and the cop is after me -- all I gotz to do is go to the crapper. Because according to you -- they need to take the toilet with me to avoid a scuffle?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ClosedCaption said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
Click to expand...


Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

DigitalDrifter said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did PaintMyDick start a new thread on this. The firing of the officer has already been brought up here. Now we have to jump back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's easy to miss a 120 page thread that's been at the top of the forum since yesterday.
Click to expand...

It is when you haven't been in the forum for a while.  Relax, mod-wannabe...


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND NOTHING would have likely been recorded showing her actually BEING REMOVED from desk and secured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the point she is out of the room there is no need to remove her from the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.. You obviously haven't thought it thru --- She was ORDERED to report to the principal's office. That's where these kinds of disputes are solved. Putting her in a hallway solves nothing. And at this point -- she needed to be taken into custody..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Removing her from the class allows the class to proceed. If she needed to go to the principals office the desk could have been dragged there as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.. So if I do something bad in school and the cop is after me -- all I gotz to do is go to the crapper. Because according to you -- they need to take the toilet with me to avoid a scuffle?
Click to expand...

Toilets dont slide and she wasnt on a toilet. Try to be relevant.


----------



## Dot Com

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind sure gets off on violence
> 
> 
> 
> My kind? What kind is that? Look! If she doesn't learn that there are consequences for her actions now; she will make a costlier mistake in the future...that I promise you. I care more for her well being than you. All you are jazzed by is seeing a cop go down. Piggy? you are showing your age you old hippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her well-being doesn't include being thrown across the floor by an adult man three times her size paid to protect her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was paid to enforce school policy like..... for instance..... no cell phone use in class perchance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he was not.  That is up to the staff.
Click to expand...

why was he in the room? (hint- he was called  )


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Dot Com said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind sure gets off on violence
> 
> 
> 
> My kind? What kind is that? Look! If she doesn't learn that there are consequences for her actions now; she will make a costlier mistake in the future...that I promise you. I care more for her well being than you. All you are jazzed by is seeing a cop go down. Piggy? you are showing your age you old hippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her well-being doesn't include being thrown across the floor by an adult man three times her size paid to protect her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was paid to enforce school policy like..... for instance..... no cell phone use in class perchance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he was not.  That is up to the staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why was he in the room? Hint- he was called
Click to expand...

And shouldn't have been, nor should he have lost it.


----------



## BULLDOG

Steven_R said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't put Office Badass in a position and then expect him not to act like Officer Badass. Dealing with problems by bringing down the left fist of Law and the right fist of Order kind of is his job and the one he was trained to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then fire officer "badass"  and hire officer "professional"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds great on paper, but you don't send Officer Friendly into a crack house or to clear a street corner when backup is on the other end of a Motorola. You want people behind the badge that will thump skulls when it needs done.
> 
> Cops in schools is a bad idea for just that reason. You take people with that mindset and the training to swing a riot baton and then put them in a position where they can't do that. This officer might have been a hot head and looking for someone to beat, but his department set him up for failure.
Click to expand...



Never said cops had an easy job, and, yes,there are times they have to get rough. This wasn't one of those times. If they are incapable of telling the difference, then they don't need a job where being capable of making that decision is required.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make assumptions either way, because neither of us know this man, or have any inside knowledge of his current relationship. Just because he's dating a black woman does not mean he is or isn't a racist. Neither of us know what kind of relationship he's in or whether or not it's abusive.
> 
> I think the more important issue is the excessive force he used on a non threatening minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assumption is he is a racist.  Why?  Because he's white.  That's why the feds are involved.
Click to expand...




I believe they are investigating his excessive force. Maybe you can find an article from Stromfront, showing us this is all because he's white?


----------



## MikeK

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>


The problem resides in the absence of rigid discipline in the school environment rather than the kind of permissiveness which eventually results in the kind of exceptional behavior by students that provoked this incident.

My brother and I attended parochial school and academy (St. Francis Xavier, in Brooklyn, NY) during the 1940s and 50s.  We were introduced to rigid discipline from day one.  We wore uniforms, silence rules were strictly enforced.  The Franciscan brothers, the Carmelite nuns and the lay teachers tolerated absolutely no misbehavior.  It was common in most classrooms to see some kid(s) standing "nose and toes" to the wall in the "punishment corner."  Kids who could not conform with the rules were simply expelled, so the parents fully supported (and paid for) the school's policies.

There were times when a brother or a nun would drag a kid into the coatroom and slap the hell out of him (I went home with a red face once).  But these quietly administered lessons in proper behavior were rarely necessary and never occurred as examples of brutal violence.

The bottom line is we learned!  That's what we were there for and that's what we got.  St. Francis grade school and academy (high school) students consistently earned highest scores in New York State annual educational ratings and our grads were invited to the finest universities in the Country.  (And we had good wrestling and basketball teams, too.)


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

This is like that incident in the summer where a cop pulled guns on Black kids at a pool party...that is *Eric Casebolt in pictures below  savaging some Black female then pulling a gun on children* ...he eventually resigned 
*Former McKinney TX Officer Eric Casebolt's History of Abuse*


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
Click to expand...

Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html

"But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

MikeK said:


> [
> 
> There were times when a brother or a nun would drag a kid into the coatroom and slap the hell out of him.  I went home with a red face once.  But these quietly administered lessons in proper behavior were rarely necessary and never occurred as examples of brutal violence.
> 
> The bottom line is we learned!  That's what we were there for and that's what we got.  St. Francis grade school and academy (high school) students consistently earned highest scores in New York State annual educational ratings.  (And we had good wrestling and basketball teams, too.)



Sounds to me you were taught the virtue of violence on children as a learning tool..Gee maybe regular adults should be pulled into a closet and subjected to violence so they learn also...it works so well right ...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was mutual abuse. Not a genuine caring relationship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make assumptions either way, because neither of us know this man, or have any inside knowledge of his current relationship. Just because he's dating a black woman does not mean he is or isn't a racist. Neither of us know what kind of relationship he's in or whether or not it's abusive.
> 
> I think the more important issue is the excessive force he used on a non threatening minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assumption is he is a racist.  Why?  Because he's white.  That's why the feds are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are investigating his excessive force. Maybe you can find an article from Stromfront, showing us this is all because he's white?
Click to expand...

It's a "civil rights probe" investigating an incident between a white cop and a black girl.  You're an idiot if you think the racist Justice Department would be involved if both were white or both were black or if the cop were black.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have inside knowledge of this particular relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make assumptions either way, because neither of us know this man, or have any inside knowledge of his current relationship. Just because he's dating a black woman does not mean he is or isn't a racist. Neither of us know what kind of relationship he's in or whether or not it's abusive.
> 
> I think the more important issue is the excessive force he used on a non threatening minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assumption is he is a racist.  Why?  Because he's white.  That's why the feds are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are investigating his excessive force. Maybe you can find an article from Stromfront, showing us this is all because he's white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a "civil rights probe" investigating an incident between a white cop and a black girl.  You're an idiot if you think the racist Justice Department would be involved if both were white or both were black or if the cop were black.
Click to expand...

I thought it was because his feral ass was already being investigated for being a racist?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> 
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
Click to expand...


A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

His new job:




He'll throw back the little ones, he's good at that...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make assumptions either way, because neither of us know this man, or have any inside knowledge of his current relationship. Just because he's dating a black woman does not mean he is or isn't a racist. Neither of us know what kind of relationship he's in or whether or not it's abusive.
> 
> I think the more important issue is the excessive force he used on a non threatening minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assumption is he is a racist.  Why?  Because he's white.  That's why the feds are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are investigating his excessive force. Maybe you can find an article from Stromfront, showing us this is all because he's white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a "civil rights probe" investigating an incident between a white cop and a black girl.  You're an idiot if you think the racist Justice Department would be involved if both were white or both were black or if the cop were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was because his feral ass was already being investigated for being a racist?
Click to expand...


He's investigated for being white, which the racist Justice Department assumes means racist.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
Click to expand...

It certainly does seal it. A sworn affidavit. This was prior to him apeing out on the Black female teenager so it certainly shows a pattern of racist behavior.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make assumptions either way, because neither of us know this man, or have any inside knowledge of his current relationship. Just because he's dating a black woman does not mean he is or isn't a racist. Neither of us know what kind of relationship he's in or whether or not it's abusive.
> 
> I think the more important issue is the excessive force he used on a non threatening minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assumption is he is a racist.  Why?  Because he's white.  That's why the feds are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are investigating his excessive force. Maybe you can find an article from Stromfront, showing us this is all because he's white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a "civil rights probe" investigating an incident between a white cop and a black girl.  You're an idiot if you think the racist Justice Department would be involved if both were white or both were black or if the cop were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was because his feral ass was already being investigated for being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's investigated for being white, which the racist Justice Department assumes means racist.
Click to expand...

Only if you call Black people *******.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!


what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

flacaltenn said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
Click to expand...


OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

A man chased police with a machete. Was apprehended with no shots fired, no beat-down, no pepper spray, and no taser. How is this possible? It happened in Britain and not America.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paddymurphy said:


> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.



The ignorance expressed by those who have no earthly idea about what they're talking about.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Hutch Starskey said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
Click to expand...

Bingo...


----------



## Asclepias

BULLDOG said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do their job the way it should be done,  there are no wolves.
Click to expand...

White guys like StevenR live vicariously through white cops that beat up Black female teenagers.


----------



## Vandalshandle

jc456 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.
> 
> 
> 
> but she did create a danger to herself and others.
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah. She made the cop mad, which caused danger to people. Sounds just like the usual "blame the victim' mentality of the Right.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Asclepias said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do their job the way it should be done,  there are no wolves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys like StevenR live vicariously through white cops that beat up Black female teenagers.
Click to expand...

There is never a situation involving a Black person being savaged that elicits any support for the victims...


----------



## Asclepias

Vandalshandle said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.
> 
> 
> 
> but she did create a danger to herself and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. She made the cop mad, which caused \danger to people. Sounds ajust like the usual "blame the victim' mentality of the Right.
Click to expand...

You should ask him what specific danger the class was in because the teenage girl did not get up and watch him squirm.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do their job the way it should be done,  there are no wolves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys like StevenR live vicariously through white cops that beat up Black female teenagers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is never a situation involving a Black person being savaged that elicits any support for the victims...
Click to expand...

Not at Stormfront-lite, AKA here...


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Sterlings?? Sure. It was mutual abuse. Not likely to be the case here if even his Chief was aware of it.. Must have been somewhat serious to draw that attention..
> 
> 
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
Click to expand...


Dear God, he used an offensive word! Not that, anything but that!


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
Click to expand...

and then there is the real world liberal man.  Then there is the real world. You should go out of the house and experience it once in a while, it will educate you.  The girl got her consequence for misbehaving.  Fine with me and it must have been fine with her she choose that option.


----------



## LoneLaugher

MikeK said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem resides in the absence of rigid discipline in the school environment rather than the kind of permissiveness which eventually results in the kind of exceptional behavior by students that provoked this incident.
> 
> My brother and I attended parochial school and academy (St. Francis Xavier, in Brooklyn, NY) during the 1940s and 50s.  We were introduced to rigid discipline from day one.  We wore uniforms, silence rules were strictly enforced.  The Franciscan brothers, the Carmelite nuns and the lay teachers tolerated absolutely no misbehavior.  It was common in most classrooms to see some kid(s) standing "nose and toes" to the wall in the "punishment corner."  Kids who could not conform with the rules were simply expelled, so the parents fully supported (and paid for) the school's policies.
> 
> There were times when a brother or a nun would drag a kid into the coatroom and slap the hell out of him (I went home with a red face once).  But these quietly administered lessons in proper behavior were rarely necessary and never occurred as examples of brutal violence.
> 
> The bottom line is we learned!  That's what we were there for and that's what we got.  St. Francis grade school and academy (high school) students consistently earned highest scores in New York State annual educational ratings and our grads were invited to the finest universities in the Country.  (And we had good wrestling and basketball teams, too.)
Click to expand...


Wow.  You are awesome.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the cops that sodomized Abner Louima? One of them had a Black girlfriend to. I wonder how long this fired cop will have his Black girlfriend after she sees the video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear God, he used an offensive word! Not that, anything but that!
Click to expand...

I would label it as a "racist" word  which is why he is being investigate by the "race department" like SMD was complaining about.  Is this your version of pretending it was no big deal?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then there is the real world liberal man.  Then there is the real world. You should go out of the house and experience it once in a while, it will educate you.  The girl got her consequence for misbehaving.  Fine with me and it must have been fine with her she choose that option.
Click to expand...

Good thing you werent in charge of firing this guy.  Seems like intelligence and professionalism prevailed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Those were the days, or not...


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no school cops.  What cop wants to go through that shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
Click to expand...

So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear God, he used an offensive word! Not that, anything but that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would label it as a "racist" word  which is why he is being investigate by the "race department" like SMD was complaining about.  Is this your version of pretending it was no big deal?
Click to expand...


It's just a word. No one is harmed by its mere utterance.

******.

Did your eyes bleed because your read it? Was your pocket picked or your legs broken?

It's just a word.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this for a while, and I'm on the officer's side.  When all peaceful efforts are exhausted, what other choice is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then there is the real world liberal man.  Then there is the real world. You should go out of the house and experience it once in a while, it will educate you.  The girl got her consequence for misbehaving.  Fine with me and it must have been fine with her she choose that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you werent in charge of firing this guy.  Seems like intelligence and professionalism prevailed.
Click to expand...

I would have decorated the guy!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> I would have decorated the guy!


Ah, your kind of police work...


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that enjoy working with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
Click to expand...

What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


>


Well the duh there was he didn't resist arrest.  Good poster for how to be arrested.  Top photo, consequence for resisting arrest, bottom photo how you are treated when you don't.  Seems cut and dry f00l


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assumption is he is a racist.  Why?  Because he's white.  That's why the feds are involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are investigating his excessive force. Maybe you can find an article from Stromfront, showing us this is all because he's white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a "civil rights probe" investigating an incident between a white cop and a black girl.  You're an idiot if you think the racist Justice Department would be involved if both were white or both were black or if the cop were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was because his feral ass was already being investigated for being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's investigated for being white, which the racist Justice Department assumes means racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you call Black people *******.
Click to expand...


Well stop doing that.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Vandalshandle said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Force of this nature is only appropriate if the person constitutes a danger to himself, or others. This child did not. In addition, a cop should never act out of anger, which is what this cop did. The cop could have permanently injured the girl, who was passively resisting. (In fact, the cop almost injured the kid sitting behind her). While she is obviously a problem child who should be removed from the school, there are many other ways to do that other than by tossing her around the room like a rag doll.
> 
> 
> 
> but she did create a danger to herself and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. She made the cop mad, which caused danger to people. Sounds just like the usual "blame the victim' mentality of the Right.
Click to expand...


The only victim here, is the cop.  And of course the kids that will be ruined by the foolishness of those who fired the cop, empowering all manner of idiocy, effectively licensing kids to reject the authority of the Poh poh.

Again... for those of you that do not know how that ends, you need look no farther than THIS:


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
Click to expand...

So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did!


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing, and back off.  She's a kid, not a terrorist.  All they had to do was get her mom on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then there is the real world liberal man.  Then there is the real world. You should go out of the house and experience it once in a while, it will educate you.  The girl got her consequence for misbehaving.  Fine with me and it must have been fine with her she choose that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you werent in charge of firing this guy.  Seems like intelligence and professionalism prevailed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have decorated the guy!
Click to expand...

Thats why I said it was good you had no power or input in the situation. Doing something that stupid is the hall mark of a person unfit to lead a dog to his food let alone lead people.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was hard to ignore. When the FIRST 2 BLACK responders are unable to move the kid with reason and words, and THEY call the resident cop -- It's not likely THIS black girlfriend is gonna see him as a renegade racist. And neither will the FBI when this is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does seal it. A sworn affidavit. This was prior to him apeing out on the Black female teenager so it certainly shows a pattern of racist behavior.
Click to expand...

Minors can't sign a sworn affidavit.  Just give up while you're behind.


----------



## charwin95

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get about NOTHING would have happened if the bratty bitch had simply done what she was told to do and when she was told to do it?  Are you saying she has a right to disobey a request by someone with the authority to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would have happened to the officer if he had conducted himself in accordance with the policy of his department. That girl's actions in no way excuse the officer's actions.His employer agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it was caught on video. The girl was out of line for disobeying the teacher but nothing she dids warrants the attack by the feral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one that doesn't understand Cause/Effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand cause and effect. Go beyond the bounds of your authority and you lose your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't obey a request by a teacher and police officer that have the authority to make the request and you get treated the way you need to get treated.  Problem is the black girl can do it and no consequence.
Click to expand...


If she is a white girl behaving exactly in the same manner. Will she be treated the same way? I don't think so. 
See my screen shot taken from Politics section posted 8/21/15, Thought on Homeschooling. Two of those incidents they called a cops on me. I was 16 y/o play adult basketball far bigger and heavier than this girl. I resisted big time time but ONE cop handled me easily the professional way. I couldn't move, no choke hold, never slammed to the floor, never handcuffs, carried me to principal office. He seated next to me holding my shoulder till my parents arrived. 
I witnessed with other high school students behaving very badly several times doing the same but NEVER  treated like this girl. BECAUSE mostly are whites students in a private privilege school. DOUBLE STANDARD? Absolutely. 
You can read the rest of my story/history if you want. Both of my parents ( doctors and business) never short of lecturing me what is right and wrong but only one son of the 3 got carried away being way too spoiled.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> 
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did!
Click to expand...

Are you having a hard time with reading comprehension? Try reading my post slowly and try again.


----------



## jc456

Carla_Danger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't know the entire story. There could be 10 mins worth of footage preceding that where the officer was asking nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be, but it doesn't justify what we saw in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is never a need for such excessive force on a non threatening minor.
Click to expand...

don't you just feel sorry for the girl?  she wasn't allowed to disrupt the class any longer.  ahhhhhhhh feel sorry for her!!!


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist isnt the concern...the level of violence is.  And THATS on video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does seal it. A sworn affidavit. This was prior to him apeing out on the Black female teenager so it certainly shows a pattern of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minors can't sign a sworn affidavit.  Just give up while you're behind.
Click to expand...

You are incredibly stupid if you really believe that. Besides the person wasnt a minor you idiot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
Click to expand...

And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The only victim here, is the cop.


Poor, poor whitey cop, and all just because he threw a little black teenage girl across the floor (when he was supposed to be protecting her from harm)...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't children, they're half grown feral thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
Click to expand...


It must be nice to have all day to post on message boards.
How long have you been retired ?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
Click to expand...

It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:


*"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.

A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"

Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the loudest voices here and how they characterize this girl. They are absolutely  livid that the tables are turning and abuse against black folks is no longer able to be done with impunity. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
Click to expand...

And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
Click to expand...

Really?  Is that the police procedure?  And what if she starts rocking side to side violently and falls over and injures herself.  You twats have yet to actually think any of these "solutions" through.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.  I think your nuts.  So what does that achieve.  Still haven't stated how you would have gotten her out of the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent stated what specific danger the other kids were in because she didnt get out of her seat when the teacher asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure I did, you don't understand it.  It's logical and you know no logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What post did you state it in?  I asked you to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a few posts back.  Use the search feature and look at my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I knew you were full of it. If you were specific in any post you would have at least provided the post number.
Click to expand...

and you're just lazy.  Typical lib and again believe the girl was the victim instead of the class.  Funny liberal thinking always.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

ClosedCaption said:


>



ROFL!  Everytime this jackass posts, THIS scene passes through my head:


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> A man chased police with a machete. Was apprehended with no shots fired, no beat-down, no pepper spray, and no taser. How is this possible? It happened in Britain and not America.


Britain would have been safer if he was shot. Actually it would be safer if they never let Muslims migrate there to begin with.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are investigating his excessive force. Maybe you can find an article from Stromfront, showing us this is all because he's white?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "civil rights probe" investigating an incident between a white cop and a black girl.  You're an idiot if you think the racist Justice Department would be involved if both were white or both were black or if the cop were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was because his feral ass was already being investigated for being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's investigated for being white, which the racist Justice Department assumes means racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you call Black people *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well stop doing that.
Click to expand...

I've never done that unless they were uncle toms.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad what you say does not count in what is going to happen to the victim of an assault under color of law
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except it fails to extract the young lady from the room.  So it failed and gave all leverage back to the student. doh!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does dragging her in the desk out of the room fail to remove her from the room. Again be specific.
Click to expand...

I explained that as well, you should really read my posts if you wish to banter back and forth.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
Click to expand...

and then there is the idiot con that thinks the class was not already disrupted. Oh well. You hate education and support the violent feral cop that was canned because of violence.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man chased police with a machete. Was apprehended with no shots fired, no beat-down, no pepper spray, and no taser. How is this possible? It happened in Britain and not America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain would have been safer if he was shot. Actually it would be safer if they never let Muslims migrate there to begin with.
Click to expand...

The only good Sand ****** is a dead Sand ****** eh Chief?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they going to get to do the job if those they hire get thrown to the wolves for doing the job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do their job the way it should be done,  there are no wolves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White guys like StevenR live vicariously through white cops that beat up Black female teenagers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is never a situation involving a Black person being savaged that elicits any support for the victims...
Click to expand...


Because there are no black "victims".  They're all either resisting arrest, fleeing from cops, assaulting cops, trying to kill cops, or otherwise engaging in lawless activity.  I already asked the question earlier, why don't you Leftists actually have any "victims" of police brutality?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care one way or another.  To date, no one has stated how they would have resolved getting her out of her desk.  The physical nature of the desk made it difficult to extract the young person.  So  please let's hear how you'd have done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except it fails to extract the young lady from the room.  So it failed and gave all leverage back to the student. doh!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does dragging her in the desk out of the room fail to remove her from the room. Again be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained that as well, you should really read my posts if you wish to banter back and forth.
Click to expand...

You claimed he couldnt do it. That is not an explanation. Thats ignorance on parade.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have decorated the guy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, your kind of police work...
Click to expand...

funny your photo shows a black officer.  Too flippin funny.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
Click to expand...


HERE is why he was fired man.

It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing. 

This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.

But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.

Mayors now have a choice.

Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
OR....
Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.


Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.

Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.

Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.


----------



## Asclepias

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for your own. Children are what they are. If you have problems in your personal life please dont project them onto everyone elses children.
> 
> 
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be nice to have all day to post on message boards.
> How long have you been retired ?
Click to expand...


Still feeling insecure I see.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't. You pull her desk to the office or an empty room and talk to her. If she won't listen or cooperate then leave her there and contact her parents.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except it fails to extract the young lady from the room.  So it failed and gave all leverage back to the student. doh!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does dragging her in the desk out of the room fail to remove her from the room. Again be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained that as well, you should really read my posts if you wish to banter back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed he couldnt do it. That is not an explanation. Thats ignorance on parade.
Click to expand...

but you have to look at the post to the dude I replied to.  Go back to that post.  holy crap. Again the explanation is there on the door and threshold and her ability to stop the pull of the desk, it's there.  go read.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have decorated the guy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, your kind of police work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny your photo shows a black officer.  Too flippin funny.
Click to expand...

The race doesn't matter, just the institutional racism in this case.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had years of extensive training to come up with that solution right?
> 
> 
> 
> except it fails to extract the young lady from the room.  So it failed and gave all leverage back to the student. doh!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does dragging her in the desk out of the room fail to remove her from the room. Again be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained that as well, you should really read my posts if you wish to banter back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed he couldnt do it. That is not an explanation. Thats ignorance on parade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you have to look at the post to the dude I replied to.  Go back to that post.  holy crap. Again the explanation is there on the door and threshold and her ability to stop the pull of the desk, it's there.  go read.
Click to expand...

I dont need to go back to the post. You simply offered and idiot opinion. Your opinions are not explanations.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only victim here, is the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, poor whitey cop, and all just because he threw a little black teenage girl across the floor (when he was supposed to be protecting her from harm)...
Click to expand...


He was. If someone ran into that bitchs school w a rifle he would've taken a bullet for her.

But SHE WAS the problem on that day...and the staff couldn't handle her. So they called the cops.

WATCH this. The thugs in that school are NOW in charge. They think the cops can't do shit to them....and the cops know if they try they'll get fired. Disorder in that school is gonna get bad.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist is the concern, which is why the Race Department is getting involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does seal it. A sworn affidavit. This was prior to him apeing out on the Black female teenager so it certainly shows a pattern of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minors can't sign a sworn affidavit.  Just give up while you're behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incredibly stupid if you really believe that. Besides the person wasnt a minor you idiot.
Click to expand...

You know this how?  How many high school students are not minors?


----------



## bucs90

Vandalshandle said:


> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!



They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.

Yep. GREAT life lesson.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only victim here, is the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, poor whitey cop, and all just because he threw a little black teenage girl across the floor (when he was supposed to be protecting her from harm)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was. If someone ran into that bitchs school w a rifle he would've taken a bullet for her.
> 
> But SHE WAS the problem on that day...and the staff couldn't handle her. So they called the cops.
> 
> WATCH this. The thugs in that school are NOW in charge. They think the cops can't do shit to them....and the cops know if they try they'll get fired. Disorder in that school is gonna get bad.
Click to expand...


^ THIS ^


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
Click to expand...

well first you should show how the girl should have been extracted, and yet here we are thirty pages later and still nadda.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
Click to expand...


None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does seal it. A sworn affidavit. This was prior to him apeing out on the Black female teenager so it certainly shows a pattern of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minors can't sign a sworn affidavit.  Just give up while you're behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incredibly stupid if you really believe that. Besides the person wasnt a minor you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know this how?  How many high school students are not minors?
Click to expand...


Minors??? Hell....in "some" neighborhood schools...half the "kids" can legally drink beer.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only victim here, is the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, poor whitey cop, and all just because he threw a little black teenage girl across the floor (when he was supposed to be protecting her from harm)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was. If someone ran into that bitchs school w a rifle he would've taken a bullet for her.
> 
> But SHE WAS the problem on that day...and the staff couldn't handle her. So they called the cops.
> 
> WATCH this. The thugs in that school are NOW in charge. They think the cops can't do shit to them....and the cops know if they try they'll get fired. Disorder in that school is gonna get bad.
Click to expand...

She was not his problem or his job, that was protecting her, which he did not do and now will never work in law enforcement again.  He's back to working for daddy's charity...


----------



## Vandalshandle

bucs90 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.
> 
> Yep. GREAT life lesson.
Click to expand...


Actually, any cop with professionalism on the level is this cop should never have been hired. Also, if anyone treated my daughter like that, I would sue him until he is homeless.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when you call people the N-word and have a track record.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/us/spring-valley-high-school-sc-officer-arrest.html
> 
> "But in a sworn affidavit filed this year as part of a federal lawsuit against Deputy Fields, Christopher Dewitt said that as a student in 2013, he “personally witnessed Deputy Fields call two of my friends at Spring Valley High School the ‘n-word.’ ”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does seal it. A sworn affidavit. This was prior to him apeing out on the Black female teenager so it certainly shows a pattern of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minors can't sign a sworn affidavit.  Just give up while you're behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incredibly stupid if you really believe that. Besides the person wasnt a minor you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know this how?  How many high school students are not minors?
Click to expand...

I know this because I can read. 

What does your second question have to do with they guy signing a sworn affidavit?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
Click to expand...

Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "civil rights probe" investigating an incident between a white cop and a black girl.  You're an idiot if you think the racist Justice Department would be involved if both were white or both were black or if the cop were black.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was because his feral ass was already being investigated for being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's investigated for being white, which the racist Justice Department assumes means racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you call Black people *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never done that unless they were uncle toms.
Click to expand...

So you admit to calling black people *******.  Got it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly does seal it. A sworn affidavit. This was prior to him apeing out on the Black female teenager so it certainly shows a pattern of racist behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minors can't sign a sworn affidavit.  Just give up while you're behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incredibly stupid if you really believe that. Besides the person wasnt a minor you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know this how?  How many high school students are not minors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minors??? Hell....in "some" neighborhood schools...half the "kids" can legally drink beer.
Click to expand...

Oh BS, total...


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first you should show how the girl should have been extracted, and yet here we are thirty pages later and still nadda.
Click to expand...

We already suggested dragging the desk out of the class. Your refusal to accept that as a solution doesnt constitute "nadda"


----------



## Hancock

Vandalshandle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.
> 
> Yep. GREAT life lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, any cop with professionalism on the level is this cop should never have been hired. Also, if anyone treated my daughter like that, I would sue him until he is homeless.
Click to expand...

If you raise a daughter like that, someone should throw your ass across the room. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be nice to have all day to post on message boards.
> How long have you been retired ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still feeling insecure I see.
Click to expand...


Dude, you're the one that spends all day arguing.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
Click to expand...


Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"

BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.

This should work out well!!


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was because his feral ass was already being investigated for being a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's investigated for being white, which the racist Justice Department assumes means racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you call Black people *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never done that unless they were uncle toms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit to calling black people *******.  Got it.
Click to expand...

Yes if they are uncle toms.  Glad you got it uncle tonto.


----------



## Hancock

18 years old is not a minor people. Get real.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Hancock said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.
> 
> Yep. GREAT life lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, any cop with professionalism on the level is this cop should never have been hired. Also, if anyone treated my daughter like that, I would sue him until he is homeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raise a daughter like that, someone should throw your ass across the room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

All kids, even the good ones, have their days...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man chased police with a machete. Was apprehended with no shots fired, no beat-down, no pepper spray, and no taser. How is this possible? It happened in Britain and not America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain would have been safer if he was shot. Actually it would be safer if they never let Muslims migrate there to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good Sand ****** is a dead Sand ****** eh Chief?
Click to expand...


No, I'm just suggesting that European nations like the UK exercise discretion in who they allow to immigrate.  Why are you dreaming about killing brown people from the Middle East?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Hancock said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.
> 
> Yep. GREAT life lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, any cop with professionalism on the level is this cop should never have been hired. Also, if anyone treated my daughter like that, I would sue him until he is homeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raise a daughter like that, someone should throw your ass across the room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No need to get personal with me, Hancock.... Take a deep breath before you post.


----------



## Asclepias

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be nice to have all day to post on message boards.
> How long have you been retired ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still feeling insecure I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're the one that spends all day arguing.
Click to expand...

I get to do that. Dont be mad you had to take a double shift on the fry crew to make ends meet.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Hancock said:


> 18 years old is not a minor people. Get real.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


In reality they are, but not legally.  And most high school kids are not 18.  Plenty of girls aren't even 18 when they graduate.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hancock said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.
> 
> Yep. GREAT life lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, any cop with professionalism on the level is this cop should never have been hired. Also, if anyone treated my daughter like that, I would sue him until he is homeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raise a daughter like that, someone should throw your ass across the room.
Click to expand...


Ya beat me to it!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man chased police with a machete. Was apprehended with no shots fired, no beat-down, no pepper spray, and no taser. How is this possible? It happened in Britain and not America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain would have been safer if he was shot. Actually it would be safer if they never let Muslims migrate there to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good Sand ****** is a dead Sand ****** eh Chief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm just suggesting that European nations like the UK exercise discretion in who they allow to immigrate.  Why are you dreaming about killing brown people from the Middle East?
Click to expand...

I'm not but that seems to be what you are calling for...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
Click to expand...


I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.

I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Vandalshandle said:


> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!


Just as much if the disruption were allowed to continue.  I'm sure they'll retain a lot more through memory association now.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"
> 
> BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.
> 
> This should work out well!!
Click to expand...

After that video, nobody is cutting this guy a check, and no one needs to.  He'll be cutting grass for a living next week.


----------



## Hancock

Vandalshandle said:


> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.
> 
> Yep. GREAT life lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, any cop with professionalism on the level is this cop should never have been hired. Also, if anyone treated my daughter like that, I would sue him until he is homeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raise a daughter like that, someone should throw your ass across the room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to get personal with me, Hancock.... Take a deep breath before you post.
Click to expand...

You opened the door with the "if anyone treated my daughter," talk. But not directing that at you specifically. In general, if you can't raise a child any better than that, maybe you shouldn't be reproducing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man chased police with a machete. Was apprehended with no shots fired, no beat-down, no pepper spray, and no taser. How is this possible? It happened in Britain and not America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain would have been safer if he was shot. Actually it would be safer if they never let Muslims migrate there to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good Sand ****** is a dead Sand ****** eh Chief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm just suggesting that European nations like the UK exercise discretion in who they allow to immigrate.  Why are you dreaming about killing brown people from the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not but that seems to be what you are calling for...
Click to expand...

No, you're delusional.  I suggested that Muslims stop being let into the UK like a broken sewage line and those in the country get shot when they wield dangerous weapons in public.


----------



## Vandalshandle

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"
> 
> BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.
> 
> This should work out well!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that video, nobody is cutting this guy a check, and no one needs to.  He'll be cutting grass for a living next week.
Click to expand...


Well, he could get a job as trump's bodyguard....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Is that the police procedure?  And what if she starts rocking side to side violently and falls over and injures herself.  You twats have yet to actually think any of these "solutions" through.
Click to expand...


We know for you, there is only one solution when an officer deals with a 14 yr old black girl.

Had to take that next step down the retard trail huh.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"
> 
> BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.
> 
> This should work out well!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that video, nobody is cutting this guy a check, and no one needs to.  He'll be cutting grass for a living next week.
Click to expand...

You have no idea how this works.  I'd explain it to you, but what a waste that would be.


----------



## Hancock

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> Just as much if the disruption were allowed to continue.  I'm sure they'll retain a lot more through memory association now.
Click to expand...

One things for sure, they won't be changing their FB status in class anymore!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vandalshandle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"
> 
> BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.
> 
> This should work out well!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that video, nobody is cutting this guy a check, and no one needs to.  He'll be cutting grass for a living next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he could get a job as trump's bodyguard....
Click to expand...

Wouldn't work, not enough little teenage ******* to toss around,  He'd lose his edge...


----------



## Vandalshandle

Hancock said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the class learned a lot of algebra after the cop threw the kid across the room. What a great way to get those kids back on track with their lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learned one lesson: I can show my ass and act out and disobey all the rules...and if anyone tries to stop me...I can get them fired.
> 
> Yep. GREAT life lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, any cop with professionalism on the level is this cop should never have been hired. Also, if anyone treated my daughter like that, I would sue him until he is homeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you raise a daughter like that, someone should throw your ass across the room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to get personal with me, Hancock.... Take a deep breath before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You opened the door with the "if anyone treated my daughter," talk. But not directing that at you specifically. In general, if you can't raise a child any better than that, maybe you shouldn't be reproducing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hancock, you really need to chill out. You are being very immature.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"
> 
> BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.
> 
> This should work out well!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that video, nobody is cutting this guy a check, and no one needs to.  He'll be cutting grass for a living next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  I'd explain it to you, but what a waste that would be.
Click to expand...

I know exactly how it works, dumbass.  He's fucked, and his career in law enforcement is over, as it should be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.
Click to expand...

There wasn't enough evidence to charge him, what he did wrong was never specified, all of this is great fodder for the upcoming lawsuit.  They should charge him with a crime just for liability sake, but when they lose in his criminal trial, it will boost his civil lawsuit all the more, so they won't.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"
> 
> BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.
> 
> This should work out well!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that video, nobody is cutting this guy a check, and no one needs to.  He'll be cutting grass for a living next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  I'd explain it to you, but what a waste that would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly how it works, dumbass.  He's fucked, and his career in law enforcement is over, as it should be.
Click to expand...

You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough evidence to charge him, what he did wrong was never specified, all of this is great fodder for the upcoming lawsuit.  They should charge him with a crime just for liability sake, but when they lose in his criminal trial, it will boost his civil lawsuit all the more, so they won't.
Click to expand...

They don't have to charge with a damn thing in order to fire him and be fully within their rights for his use of excessive force.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18 years old is not a minor people. Get real.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> In reality they are, but not legally.  And most high school kids are not 18.  Plenty of girls aren't even 18 when they graduate.
Click to expand...

Which is why when I hear a twat claiming a high school student gave a sworn, signed affidavit, I express incredulity.


----------



## Hancock

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
Click to expand...

But none of you supporting the thug are suggesting what should have been done. The adult wouldn't get up. (18 years old is an adult. Sorry, not sorry) She was ask to leave and she refused everyone down the line, to the point the administrators call on the officer to get involved. What should he have done? Just stood behind her desk and pushed it out into the hall!?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough evidence to charge him, what he did wrong was never specified, all of this is great fodder for the upcoming lawsuit.  They should charge him with a crime just for liability sake, but when they lose in his criminal trial, it will boost his civil lawsuit all the more, so they won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to charge with a damn thing in order to fire him and be fully within their rights for his use of excessive force.
Click to expand...

They won't charge him because there's no evidence of a crime.  

Proof is in the pudding, pop.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richland County may as well go ahead and ask the former deputy "Ok. How much do you owe on your house? How much is your kids college tuition gonna be? And how much for a 2 week vacation anywhere you want? Tell us that number...add 50K...and we'll sign the check and call it even. How's that sound?"
> 
> BTW...Richland County Sheriff's Office is the largest police agency in SC...covers the City of Columbia metro region which has...by far...the highest amount of violent crime in the state. And EVERY deputy and cop in that region now knows....well....it's best to never touch a law violator. Ever.
> 
> This should work out well!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that video, nobody is cutting this guy a check, and no one needs to.  He'll be cutting grass for a living next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  I'd explain it to you, but what a waste that would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly how it works, dumbass.  He's fucked, and his career in law enforcement is over, as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
Click to expand...

He will never work in law enforcement again, no one will take that chance, and no one is going to be paying him off.  He finally got what he deserved, fired.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
Click to expand...

Now you done gone and burnt up his strawman.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hancock said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But none of you supporting the thug are suggesting what should have been done. The adult wouldn't get up. (18 years old is an adult. Sorry, not sorry) She was ask to leave and she refused everyone down the line, to the point the administrators call on the officer to get involved. What should he have done? Just stood behind her desk and pushed it out into the hall!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


She was an adult?  Not a 14 year old girl like the Leftists are claiming?

That changes a lot.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Excessive Use of Force, AKA, Police Brutality:
> 
> 
> *"Excessive force. *The frequency of police use-of-force events that may be defined as justified or excessive is difficult to estimate [2]. There is no national database of officer-involved shootings or incidents in which police use excessive force. Most agencies keep such records, but no mechanism exists to produce a national estimate.
> 
> A Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) analysis of national data on citizen complaints about use of force found that in large departments (those with 100 or more sworn officers), the complaint rate for police use of force was 6.6 complaints per 100 sworn officers. Of these complaints, 8 percent had sufficient evidence to take disciplinary action against the officer [3]. NIJ is currently funding a study of the validity and reliability of the BJS data. Read an abstract and see award details"
> 
> Police Use of Force | National Institute of Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough evidence to charge him, what he did wrong was never specified, all of this is great fodder for the upcoming lawsuit.  They should charge him with a crime just for liability sake, but when they lose in his criminal trial, it will boost his civil lawsuit all the more, so they won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to charge with a damn thing in order to fire him and be fully within their rights for his use of excessive force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't charge him because there's no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, pop.
Click to expand...

There doesn't have to be a crime, dumbass.  Excessive Use of Force is a cause for termination, just one of many, most of which are not crimes.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Is that the police procedure?  And what if she starts rocking side to side violently and falls over and injures herself.  You twats have yet to actually think any of these "solutions" through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know for you, there is only one solution when an officer deals with a 14 yr old black girl.
> 
> Had to take that next step down the retard trail huh.
Click to expand...

She's 18.  Apparently you fucks have been lying about that this whole time.


----------



## Hancock

She was 18 years old. Or in legal terms, an adult. Yeah that changes the narrative a little, doesn't it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough evidence to charge him, what he did wrong was never specified, all of this is great fodder for the upcoming lawsuit.  They should charge him with a crime just for liability sake, but when they lose in his criminal trial, it will boost his civil lawsuit all the more, so they won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to charge with a damn thing in order to fire him and be fully within their rights for his use of excessive force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't charge him because there's no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a crime, dumbass.  Excessive Use of Force is a cause for termination, just one of many, most of which are not crimes.
Click to expand...


Excessive use of force is assault.  He isn't being charged with assault because it didn't happen.  Hard to disprove that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Tank said:


> We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it


Planning for that big Race War eh?  Well, you're in good company here, at Stormfront-lite.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But none of you supporting the thug are suggesting what should have been done. The adult wouldn't get up. (18 years old is an adult. Sorry, not sorry) She was ask to leave and she refused everyone down the line, to the point the administrators call on the officer to get involved. What should he have done? Just stood behind her desk and pushed it out into the hall!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was an adult?  Not a 14 year old girl like the Leftists are claiming?
> 
> That changes a lot.
Click to expand...

Who claimed she was 14?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Tank said:


> We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it


That's exactly what will happen.  When criminal thug "children" are vindicated while police officers are punished, they feel empowered to do more.  I'm going to blame the next 20 shootings of blacks on this very event.


----------



## Vandalshandle

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that was alleged and he certainly isn't facing any charges for it.  Sounds like the sack is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough evidence to charge him, what he did wrong was never specified, all of this is great fodder for the upcoming lawsuit.  They should charge him with a crime just for liability sake, but when they lose in his criminal trial, it will boost his civil lawsuit all the more, so they won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to charge with a damn thing in order to fire him and be fully within their rights for his use of excessive force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't charge him because there's no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a crime, dumbass.  Excessive Use of Force is a cause for termination, just one of many, most of which are not crimes.
Click to expand...


I am a Sheriff's Auxiliary volunteer, and I would get fired if I walk into a grocery store in my uniform and buy a bottle of wine. We are under the exact same P&P 's as the deputies.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Excessive use of force is assault.


No, but it can be.  They don't have to wait until he commits a crime to fire him, dumbass.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> 
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But none of you supporting the thug are suggesting what should have been done. The adult wouldn't get up. (18 years old is an adult. Sorry, not sorry) She was ask to leave and she refused everyone down the line, to the point the administrators call on the officer to get involved. What should he have done? Just stood behind her desk and pushed it out into the hall!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was an adult?  Not a 14 year old girl like the Leftists are claiming?
> 
> That changes a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who claimed she was 14?
Click to expand...

Hutch Starskey


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it


You will only love it if you can have a video. If you were there you would have peed yourself.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what will happen.  When criminal thug "children" are vindicated while police officers are punished, they feel empowered to do more.  I'm going to blame the next 20 shootings of blacks on this very event.
Click to expand...

Now there's a shock, you using any excuse possible to blame the ******* for whatever the hell happens, no matter what.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But none of you supporting the thug are suggesting what should have been done. The adult wouldn't get up. (18 years old is an adult. Sorry, not sorry) She was ask to leave and she refused everyone down the line, to the point the administrators call on the officer to get involved. What should he have done? Just stood behind her desk and pushed it out into the hall!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was an adult?  Not a 14 year old girl like the Leftists are claiming?
> 
> That changes a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who claimed she was 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hutch Starskey
Click to expand...

No quote?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive use of force is assault.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it can be.  They don't have to wait until he commits a crime to fire him, dumbass.
Click to expand...

But according to you, he did commit a crime.  Why isn't he being charged?  His lawyer already has his lawsuit won based in inescapable logic.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vandalshandle said:


> I am a Sheriff's Auxiliary volunteer, and I would get fired if I walk into a grocery store in my uniform and buy a bottle of wine. We are under the exact same P&P 's as the deputies.


Yeppers...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what will happen.  When criminal thug "children" are vindicated while police officers are punished, they feel empowered to do more.  I'm going to blame the next 20 shootings of blacks on this very event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now there's a shock, you using any excuse possible to blame the ******* for whatever the hell happens, no matter what.
Click to expand...

Very credible line of causation, yes.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> But none of you supporting the thug are suggesting what should have been done. The adult wouldn't get up. (18 years old is an adult. Sorry, not sorry) She was ask to leave and she refused everyone down the line, to the point the administrators call on the officer to get involved. What should he have done? Just stood behind her desk and pushed it out into the hall!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was an adult?  Not a 14 year old girl like the Leftists are claiming?
> 
> That changes a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who claimed she was 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hutch Starskey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No quote?
Click to expand...

I just called him on it.  Read it your damn self, lazy!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> But according to you, he did commit a crime.  Why isn't he being charged?  His lawyer already has his lawsuit won based in inescapable logic.


No, he used Excessive Force, which can get you canned in a hurry, obviously.

Works like this, dumbass: fired for excessive use of force - Google Search


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> 
> But none of you supporting the thug are suggesting what should have been done. The adult wouldn't get up. (18 years old is an adult. Sorry, not sorry) She was ask to leave and she refused everyone down the line, to the point the administrators call on the officer to get involved. What should he have done? Just stood behind her desk and pushed it out into the hall!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was an adult?  Not a 14 year old girl like the Leftists are claiming?
> 
> That changes a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who claimed she was 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hutch Starskey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No quote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just called him on it.  Read it your damn self, lazy!
Click to expand...

You say a lot of dumb shit. Where do I start?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Vandalshandle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy, that's what he was fired for, and that and racism are what the potential Civil Rights violation are based on.
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't enough evidence to charge him, what he did wrong was never specified, all of this is great fodder for the upcoming lawsuit.  They should charge him with a crime just for liability sake, but when they lose in his criminal trial, it will boost his civil lawsuit all the more, so they won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to charge with a damn thing in order to fire him and be fully within their rights for his use of excessive force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't charge him because there's no evidence of a crime.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding, pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a crime, dumbass.  Excessive Use of Force is a cause for termination, just one of many, most of which are not crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a Sheriff's Auxiliary volunteer, and I would get fired if I walk into a grocery store in my uniform and buy a bottle of wine. We are under the exact same P&P 's as the deputies.
Click to expand...

Now the cop haters are claiming to be cops!  You can't make this shit up!!


----------



## g5000

Do NOT bring your cell phone to algebra class or the teacher will call the cops and you will get the shit beaten out of you.

Who knew bringing a phone to class was a crime worthy of actually being arrested?  Who knew back talking a teacher is an actual crime?

Not me!

The cop has been fired.  Good.  He should be.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> You will only love it if you can have a video. If you were there you would have peed yourself.
Click to expand...

It's like watching national geographic


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to see more blacks being out of control and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> You will only love it if you can have a video. If you were there you would have peed yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like watching national geographic
Click to expand...

Did you catch the episode about the european cannibals?


----------



## g5000

A teacher calling the cops because a kid wouldn't give up her cell phone reminds me of those potheads who call 9-1-1 when the McDonald's drive-thru is out of pickles.

I can't believe the 9-1-1 operator didn't hang up on the teacher.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

g5000 said:


> Do NOT bring your cell phone to algebra class or the teacher will call the cops and you will get the shit beaten out of you.
> 
> Who knew bringing a phone to class was a crime worthy of actually being arrested?  Who knew back talking a teacher is an actual crime?
> 
> Not me!
> 
> The cop has been fired.  Good.  He should be.


Gone like shit through a goose, and just as worthy.


----------



## MikeK

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance expressed by those who have no earthly idea about what they're talking about.
Click to expand...

I think Paddy Murphy is right.  That big cop could easily have slid the chair with the girl on it right out of that room.  What he did instead was plainly excessive.


----------



## bucs90

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...id.1188188981196678:tl_objid.1188188981196678

Reading comments from various sources. This one is from the RCSO Facebook page.  Citizens here are angry....they overwhelmingly support the cop in this.

The weak spined Democrat sheriff oversees this county, which is the Columbia metro area, SCs  largest metro and MOST VIOLENT CRIME in the state. Ha...with his fresh impact on his troops...it's gonna just get worse.

In his speech....he said officers are also trained in pressure points and officer should've used that (they don't work for one). PPCT is the hand to hand system SC cops use. AND...to do the pressure points? You must secure your arm under the jaw from behind to stabilize the head. WHAT DOES THAT LOOK LIKE ON VIDEO? Like a choke. UUMMM...Sheriff....chokes don't look good.

They are for passive resistance. Which she was.

Now look at the video agian. Hmmm. The officer was putting his arm...around her jaw! Setting it up. THEN THE RESISTS....and throws a punch. She is now an "active aggressor" stage of resistance...which pressure points aren't used for (because again...they just rarely work).



Democrat Lott also said in his speech "Citizens jobs are to police the police with their cell phones." (www.thestate.com)

I can only imagine how the rest of his 700 deputies feel going on duty tonight....knowing if someone is being detained and they resist....could cost your career.

Good job Democrat Sheriff Lott. What a fuckup. No wonder Richland County is #1 in crime in SC and the Columbia region is seen as the armpit of SC behind the beautiful and thriving  Charleston  and Greenville region- thugs run Columbia.


----------



## charwin95

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
Click to expand...


Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance expressed by those who have no earthly idea about what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Paddy Murphy is right.  That big cop could easily have slid the chair with the girl on it right out of that room.  What he did instead was plainly excessive.
Click to expand...


Then what? They were booting her ass from school that day and she was DETERMINED to go out the hard way.


----------



## g5000

Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.

Seriously.

I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.

I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

He got what was coming to him.  There were other ways to handle the situation other than assaulting a child in the middle of a classroom like a bully


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Did you catch the episode about the european cannibals?


Todays News

African Union tells of South Sudan's war crimes


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cons here think a teenage girl is stronger than a full grown man.  They are known for their fear and obedience to anyone they are told to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there is the liberal guy who thinks disrupting a class full of students is acceptable.  Oh well, I believe in education  you believe in violence bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen this idea repeatedly on here.
> I don't usually speak for everyone but I haven't seen anyone make that case except those who are supporting the officer.
> 
> I would guess that everyone believes the girl's behavior was unacceptable and some sort of discipline is warranted. What is unacceptable is the way the officer conducted himself.  Seeing as how his employer and the district agree, it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you done gone and burnt up his strawman.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Now you done gone and burnt up his strawman.



POOF!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Nutbags see a punch from the little girl.


----------



## bucs90

charwin95 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
Click to expand...



For wrongful termination. 

Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now. Check the thread I did on it.

He was setting up a pressure point technique taught by PPCT at the SC academy....and she punched him as she resisted. The Sheriff said he should've used pressure points. Which don't work...because when you try them...people resist and get avgressive....which is what she did when he tried.

He's gonna sue the living shit out of Richland County.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Is that the police procedure?  And what if she starts rocking side to side violently and falls over and injures herself.  You twats have yet to actually think any of these "solutions" through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know for you, there is only one solution when an officer deals with a 14 yr old black girl.
> 
> Had to take that next step down the retard trail huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 18.  Apparently you fucks have been lying about that this whole time.
Click to expand...


Not a lie an oversight.
Do those four years change anything?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...


----------



## bucs90

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He got what was coming to him.  There were other ways to handle the situation other than assaulting a child in the middle of a classroom like a bully



Thanks Captain Hindsight. Like what other ways? I saw him try to take her by the arm and lead her out of the desk...a VERY common technique that 99.9% of humans comply with. She didn't. She tensed up...resisted...threw a punch...and fight was on. 

Oh...what "child"? I think she was 16-18 years old. That's not a child. Of course...you've become a full liberal lately...so I don't expect much.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For wrongful termination.
> 
> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now. Check the thread I did on it.
> 
> He was setting up a pressure point technique taught by PPCT at the SC academy....and she punched him as she resisted. The Sheriff said he should've used pressure points. Which don't work...because when you try them...people resist and get avgressive....which is what she did when he tried.
> 
> He's gonna sue the living shit out of Richland County.
Click to expand...

By all means, but he won't win.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

g5000 said:


> A teacher calling the cops because a kid wouldn't give up her cell phone reminds me of those potheads who call 9-1-1 when the McDonald's drive-thru is out of pickles.
> 
> I can't believe the 9-1-1 operator didn't hang up on the teacher.


He was on site, dumbass.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

LoneLaugher said:


> Nutbags see a punch from the little girl.



Girls will be girls.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

g5000 said:


> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.


Well, if you have one, and you use that way, you are breaking the law and potentially causing outages in 911 service, which will land you serious shit: A Florida Resident Drove Around with a Cellphone Jammer for Two Years Before Being Caught

"Federal law prohibits importing, marketing, sale, possession or using these types of wireless signal jamming devices, in part because it’s unsafe for people who need to make 911 calls. These jammers can proactively block cellphones, Wi-Fi, GPS, aircraft communications and even two-way radios used by law enforcement and emergency personnel. "

Have fun, in prison (potentially): FCC slaps Florida highway cell phone jammer with $48K fine


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bucs90 said:


> She tensed up...resisted...threw a punch...and fight was on.



 No, she did not.  She did nothing at all.  I've seen the video multiple times.


----------



## bucs90

I can't wait to see the crime and disorder spike that's coming to all these cities throwing their cops under the bus.

This cop couldn't have done ANYTHING that would've been seen as "ok". He could've tried to hug her into compliance and the left would have accused him of fondling her.


----------



## Preacher




----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> I can't wait to see the crime and disorder spike that's coming to all these cities throwing their cops under the bus.
> 
> This cop couldn't have done ANYTHING that would've been seen as "ok". He could've tried to hug her into compliance and the left would have accused him of fondling her.


I cant wait to see this cop fired for acting like a strange male chimp establishing dominance......oh wait he was fired.


----------



## bucs90

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tensed up...resisted...threw a punch...and fight was on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she did not.  She did nothing at all.  I've seen the video multiple times.
Click to expand...


Yes...she did. She pulled her left arm away as he tried to guide her out. She threw a bullshit half attempt strike with her right ( BUT...probably a better punch than most of yours). And she squeezed her legs onto the desk...which is why it came with her. She did everything she could do to NOT be removed.

I'll link the story in 12 months when RCSO settles and pays this deputy a big ass check.


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to interact with a child of course...by mopping the floor with them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have any actionable ideas eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag her desk out into the hallway. Pretty simple huh?
Click to expand...

 
Well it went about halfway with her. She should have hung onto it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tensed up...resisted...threw a punch...and fight was on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she did not.  She did nothing at all.  I've seen the video multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...she did. She pulled her left arm away as he tried to guide her out. She threw a bullshit half attempt strike with her right
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tensed up...resisted...threw a punch...and fight was on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she did not.  She did nothing at all.  I've seen the video multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...she did. She pulled her left arm away as he tried to guide her out. She threw a bullshit half attempt strike with her right ( BUT...probably a better punch than most of yours). And she squeezed her legs onto the desk...which is why it came with her. She did everything she could do to NOT be removed.
> 
> I'll link the story in 12 months when RCSO settles and pays this deputy a big ass check.
Click to expand...

He will never see a dime, not after throwing her across the floor.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  You could also carry the entire desk.
> Lean her back one guy grabs the chair legs while the other has the back. This doesn't need to be a criminal issue. She didn't rob a freak'n bank. Most kids act out because they have an issue. Putting charges on her does nothing to resolve that issue.
> And yes it is retarded to continue arguing about this in this detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance expressed by those who have no earthly idea about what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Paddy Murphy is right.  That big cop could easily have slid the chair with the girl on it right out of that room.  What he did instead was plainly excessive.
Click to expand...

Amazing how many "suggestions" you Leftwat ignoramuses have well outside the scope of actual police procedure.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tensed up...resisted...threw a punch...and fight was on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she did not.  She did nothing at all.  I've seen the video multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...she did. She pulled her left arm away as he tried to guide her out. She threw a bullshit half attempt strike with her right ( BUT...probably a better punch than most of yours). And she squeezed her legs onto the desk...which is why it came with her. She did everything she could do to NOT be removed.
> 
> I'll link the story in 12 months when RCSO settles and pays this deputy a big ass check.
Click to expand...

He wont see a dime because he had no right to put his hands on her. Sorry...but not really.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

charwin95 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
Click to expand...

There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

g5000 said:


> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.


You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.


----------



## Carla_Danger

jc456 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't know the entire story. There could be 10 mins worth of footage preceding that where the officer was asking nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be, but it doesn't justify what we saw in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is never a need for such excessive force on a non threatening minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't you just feel sorry for the girl?  she wasn't allowed to disrupt the class any longer.  ahhhhhhhh feel sorry for her!!!
Click to expand...




I feel sorry for her since her mother had just died.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For wrongful termination.
> 
> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now. Check the thread I did on it.
> 
> He was setting up a pressure point technique taught by PPCT at the SC academy....and she punched him as she resisted. The Sheriff said he should've used pressure points. Which don't work...because when you try them...people resist and get avgressive....which is what she did when he tried.
> 
> He's gonna sue the living shit out of Richland County.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, but he won't win.
Click to expand...

You know what amuses me is how many predictions (all of them) you leftwats make that don't come true.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.
Click to expand...

They are illegal, at the federal level no less.  Even simple possession is illegal.  Knock yourself out, and 911 service and police radios with it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...


Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For wrongful termination.
> 
> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now. Check the thread I did on it.
> 
> He was setting up a pressure point technique taught by PPCT at the SC academy....and she punched him as she resisted. The Sheriff said he should've used pressure points. Which don't work...because when you try them...people resist and get avgressive....which is what she did when he tried.
> 
> He's gonna sue the living shit out of Richland County.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, but he won't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what amuses me is how many predictions (all of them) you leftwats make that don't come true.
Click to expand...

That's projection in this case.  The guy is fucked, and you are about the only dumb bitch who doesn't get that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are illegal, at the federal level no less.  Even simple possession is illegal.  Knock yourself out, and 911 service and police radios with it.
Click to expand...

Then it's off the list.  I obey every law, especially when hauling 80,000 lbs.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?
Click to expand...

All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For wrongful termination.
> 
> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now. Check the thread I did on it.
> 
> He was setting up a pressure point technique taught by PPCT at the SC academy....and she punched him as she resisted. The Sheriff said he should've used pressure points. Which don't work...because when you try them...people resist and get avgressive....which is what she did when he tried.
> 
> He's gonna sue the living shit out of Richland County.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, but he won't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what amuses me is how many predictions (all of them) you leftwats make that don't come true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's projection in this case.  The guy is fucked, and you are about the only dumb bitch who doesn't get that.
Click to expand...

I'm going to stick it to you when he wins the lawsuit.


----------



## bodecea

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For wrongful termination.
> 
> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now. Check the thread I did on it.
> 
> He was setting up a pressure point technique taught by PPCT at the SC academy....and she punched him as she resisted. The Sheriff said he should've used pressure points. Which don't work...because when you try them...people resist and get avgressive....which is what she did when he tried.
> 
> He's gonna sue the living shit out of Richland County.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, but he won't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what amuses me is how many predictions (all of them) you leftwats make that don't come true.
Click to expand...

Yeah, like that wrong prediction that Obama would win re-election in 2012.............oh, and that wrong prediction that the Supreme Court would strike down anti-SSM laws.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are illegal, at the federal level no less.  Even simple possession is illegal.  Knock yourself out, and 911 service and police radios with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it's off the list.  I obey every law, especially when hauling 80,000 lbs.
Click to expand...

Good to know, wood hauler.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For wrongful termination.
> 
> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now. Check the thread I did on it.
> 
> He was setting up a pressure point technique taught by PPCT at the SC academy....and she punched him as she resisted. The Sheriff said he should've used pressure points. Which don't work...because when you try them...people resist and get avgressive....which is what she did when he tried.
> 
> He's gonna sue the living shit out of Richland County.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, but he won't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what amuses me is how many predictions (all of them) you leftwats make that don't come true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's projection in this case.  The guy is fucked, and you are about the only dumb bitch who doesn't get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to stick it to you when he wins the lawsuit.
Click to expand...

He won't, but I'll remind you if I'm still hanging around.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tensed up...resisted...threw a punch...and fight was on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she did not.  She did nothing at all.  I've seen the video multiple times.
Click to expand...

Even Sheriff Lott remarked on her assaulting his officer.  And if she didn't resist, she would have been taken from behind the desk without flipping it. You're just lying now.


----------



## g5000

I don't think the tards understand there never should have been a cop in the classroom to begin with.


----------



## g5000

OHMYGOD SHEEZ GOTTA PHONE CALL THE COPZ!!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...
Click to expand...

No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that had failed, would you be okay with letting her disrupt the rest of the class?  And sending the message to the other students that they can disrupt the class whenever they want?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then there is the real world liberal man.  Then there is the real world. You should go out of the house and experience it once in a while, it will educate you.  The girl got her consequence for misbehaving.  Fine with me and it must have been fine with her she choose that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you werent in charge of firing this guy.  Seems like intelligence and professionalism prevailed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have decorated the guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said it was good you had no power or input in the situation. Doing something that stupid is the hall mark of a person unfit to lead a dog to his food let alone lead people.
Click to expand...

I actually have two dogs and they are more disciplined than the behavior of the student.  They listen.

You do know that listening is a skill right?


----------



## g5000

Obama is coming for your phones.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

g5000 said:


> OHMYGOD SHEEZ GOTTA PHONE CALL THE COPZ!!!!


You dumbfuck. The resource officer was called when she wouldn't leave the classroom.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager "claimed" that he saw him call his friends the n-word?  Well that seals it then!
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
Click to expand...

There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.
Click to expand...

Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.


----------



## g5000




----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why does it bother you?  So we're not allowed to use our freedom of speech because you don't like our speech?  Funny stuff these liberals, another non freedom subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having a hard time with reading comprehension? Try reading my post slowly and try again.
Click to expand...

nope you told me to keep my opinions to myself.  What do you supposed that means, it means you wish me to shut up, so sir, I am spot on with your intentions.  F00l, you should be back at school with the girl and sit next to her.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
> 
> 
> 
> and then there is the real world liberal man.  Then there is the real world. You should go out of the house and experience it once in a while, it will educate you.  The girl got her consequence for misbehaving.  Fine with me and it must have been fine with her she choose that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you werent in charge of firing this guy.  Seems like intelligence and professionalism prevailed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have decorated the guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said it was good you had no power or input in the situation. Doing something that stupid is the hall mark of a person unfit to lead a dog to his food let alone lead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have two dogs and they are more disciplined than the behavior of the student.  They listen.
> 
> You do know that listening is a skill right?
Click to expand...

Has nothing to do with your ability to lead those dogs to water. Figures your reading comprehension is as bad as your leadership skills.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what seals it is the video of the Goon Gorilla assaulting a teenage girl...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
Click to expand...

No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. I just asked that you keep your personal issues where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So my personal opinions bother you f00l?  You just asked me to take them somewhere else.  At least you implied such.  So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think your opinions bother me? I said keep your issues to yourself not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, again, you wish to remove my right to my opinion? That's worse than anything this cop did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having a hard time with reading comprehension? Try reading my post slowly and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope you told me to keep my opinions to myself.  What do you supposed that means, it means you wish me to shut up, so sir, I am spot on with your intentions.  F00l, you should be back at school with the girl and sit next to her.
Click to expand...

Nope. I said keep your issues to yourself. Its even in the post you quoted.



Asclepias said:


> Why does what bother me? You can use whatever words you want. *I just asked that you keep your personal issues *where they belong and to not pretend everyone has that issue.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.
Click to expand...


I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
Click to expand...

Hate the ******* that much eh?  That you would wish that for her?  Got it.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet none of you Leftists, or even Sheriff Todd himself, have specified what he did wrong.  It's going to be hard to explain in the lawsuit why he was actually terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
Click to expand...

We will definitely hear about her success after she graduates from college with a degree paid for by the idiot feral cop.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is why he was fired man.
> 
> It's a new era. It's CHEAPER to throw a street cop squarely under the bus....rather than deal with protests and 24/7 media smearing.
> 
> This deputy will sue. He'll  win 250K  or so. He'll  pay off his home and have no mortgage. And...some other agency in SC will hire him in 3 years.
> 
> But EVERY cop must understand...if the Twitterverse doesn't like what you did....legal or otherwise....you're toast.
> 
> Mayors now have a choice.
> 
> Fire a street cop that the left is mad at...and pay him for the lawsuit.
> OR....
> Stand by him....and and risk riots, burned cities, and millions in overtime and workers comp for manpower to deal with the riots.
> 
> 
> Mayors, chiefs and sheriffs are making their choice.
> 
> Now....all line level officers have one too. Say fuck it and avoid confrontation at all costs...or....be the guy on CNN getting fired and having the world see him as Public Enemy #1.
> 
> Cops are slowly making their choice. And  violent crime is trickling up. 5 years from now....it's gonna be mid 80s type crime chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate the ******* that much eh?  That you would wish that for her?  Got it.
Click to expand...


That's what's going to happen and I feel sorry for her.  If she were actually held responsible for her crimes, there's a chance she might be set on the right road. But quite the opposite happened.


----------



## g5000

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.


You wish.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> I don't think the tards understand there never should have been a cop in the classroom to begin with.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, because you can't teach kids that it's okay to start beating on someone when they won't do as you tell them to.
> 
> 
> 
> and then there is the real world liberal man.  Then there is the real world. You should go out of the house and experience it once in a while, it will educate you.  The girl got her consequence for misbehaving.  Fine with me and it must have been fine with her she choose that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing you werent in charge of firing this guy.  Seems like intelligence and professionalism prevailed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have decorated the guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said it was good you had no power or input in the situation. Doing something that stupid is the hall mark of a person unfit to lead a dog to his food let alone lead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have two dogs and they are more disciplined than the behavior of the student.  They listen.
> 
> You do know that listening is a skill right?
Click to expand...


Awesome. You really do think that some people ought to be treated like dogs. 

I imagine that YOU don't obey commands better than your dogs do. Does that make you dumber than a dog? 

Ya fucking idiot.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.
Click to expand...

You are Chief Apologist for Whitey, not even minding that we slaughtered your kind so it's hardly a surprise that you would defend a man who throws a black girl across the floor eh?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue for what? For throwing a 16 years old girl sitting on her desk. He was called to take control of the situation but end up he was out of control and get fired. Do you think other cops will support this kind of bad cop? I'm glad that you already figured out what other cops are thinking or planning. They probably distance  themselves from this kind of bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate the ******* that much eh?  That you would wish that for her?  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what's going to happen and I feel sorry for her.  If she were actually held responsible for her crimes, there's a chance she might be set on the right road. But quite the opposite happened.
Click to expand...

Crime?  What crime was that?


----------



## Asclepias

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate the ******* that much eh?  That you would wish that for her?  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what's going to happen and I feel sorry for her.  If she were actually held responsible for her crimes, there's a chance she might be set on the right road. But quite the opposite happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crime?  What crime was that?
Click to expand...

She resisted a white guy. Lap dogs like SMD view that as an unpardonable crime.


----------



## TooTall

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.



The cop was fired but the girl will probably get a phone call from Obama.


----------



## g5000

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD SHEEZ GOTTA PHONE CALL THE COPZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbfuck. The resource officer was called when she wouldn't leave the classroom.
Click to expand...

And why was she asked to leave the classroom?  Because she had a cell phone.

CALL THE COPZ!!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are Chief Apologist for Whitey, not even minding that we slaughtered your kind so it's hardly a surprise that you would defend a man who throws a black girl across the floor eh?
Click to expand...

I'm here, so clearly "my kind" wasn't slaughtered.  And I've expressed deep hatred for the "Manifest Destiny" Protestants who used the Bible as an excuse to wipe out the Plains Indians.  I'm part of a Northwest tribe from Montana and British Columbia and I'm very grateful for the French Catholics who were much kinder to us than Protestants assholes to the Apache and Sioux. See?  History is not so monolithic.


----------



## Asclepias

TooTall said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop was fired but the girl will probably get a phone call from Obama.
Click to expand...

That would be pretty cool if that happened. Might set her straight.


----------



## g5000

You tell the kid to turn over the phone.  If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office.  If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention.  If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.

DONE!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

g5000 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD SHEEZ GOTTA PHONE CALL THE COPZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbfuck. The resource officer was called when she wouldn't leave the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was she asked to leave the classroom?  Because she had a cell phone.
> 
> CALL THE COPZ!!!!
Click to expand...

So now teachers aren't supposed to insist on order in their classrooms?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are Chief Apologist for Whitey, not even minding that we slaughtered your kind so it's hardly a surprise that you would defend a man who throws a black girl across the floor eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here, so clearly "my kind" wasn't slaughtered.  And I've expressed deep hatred for the "Manifest Destiny" Protestants who used the Bible as an excuse to wipe out the Plains Indians.  I'm part of a Northwest tribe from Montana and British Columbia and I'm very grateful for the French Catholics who were much kinder to us than Protestants assholes to the Apache and Sioux. See?  History is not so monolithic.
Click to expand...

You're on record saying you don't give a damn about the genocide of Native Americans.  That's why I nicknamed you Chief Sellout.


----------



## g5000

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD SHEEZ GOTTA PHONE CALL THE COPZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbfuck. The resource officer was called when she wouldn't leave the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was she asked to leave the classroom?  Because she had a cell phone.
> 
> CALL THE COPZ!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now teachers aren't supposed to insist on order in their classrooms?
Click to expand...

You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.

DONE!


----------



## Mac1958

I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.

Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.

American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt there will be a lawsuit. That's what happens when cops who have done nothing wrong are fired because the city doesn't want angry chimps to burn down the city in protest.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate the ******* that much eh?  That you would wish that for her?  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what's going to happen and I feel sorry for her.  If she were actually held responsible for her crimes, there's a chance she might be set on the right road. But quite the opposite happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crime?  What crime was that?
Click to expand...

Pay attention now.  Disturbing school, which is a crime in South Carolina, resisting arrest, and assaulting a police officer.  She should get at least 2 years for all of that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

g5000 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD SHEEZ GOTTA PHONE CALL THE COPZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbfuck. The resource officer was called when she wouldn't leave the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was she asked to leave the classroom?  Because she had a cell phone.
> 
> CALL THE COPZ!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now teachers aren't supposed to insist on order in their classrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
Click to expand...

Does that get her out of the classroom, or does she stay there using her cell phone and disrupting the class?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are Chief Apologist for Whitey, not even minding that we slaughtered your kind so it's hardly a surprise that you would defend a man who throws a black girl across the floor eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here, so clearly "my kind" wasn't slaughtered.  And I've expressed deep hatred for the "Manifest Destiny" Protestants who used the Bible as an excuse to wipe out the Plains Indians.  I'm part of a Northwest tribe from Montana and British Columbia and I'm very grateful for the French Catholics who were much kinder to us than Protestants assholes to the Apache and Sioux. See?  History is not so monolithic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on record saying you don't give a damn about the genocide of Native Americans.  That's why I nicknamed you Chief Sellout.
Click to expand...


No, I never said that.  Now you're lying.


----------



## g5000

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .


No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
Click to expand...

Perfect example, thanks.
.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are Chief Apologist for Whitey, not even minding that we slaughtered your kind so it's hardly a surprise that you would defend a man who throws a black girl across the floor eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here, so clearly "my kind" wasn't slaughtered.  And I've expressed deep hatred for the "Manifest Destiny" Protestants who used the Bible as an excuse to wipe out the Plains Indians.  I'm part of a Northwest tribe from Montana and British Columbia and I'm very grateful for the French Catholics who were much kinder to us than Protestants assholes to the Apache and Sioux. See?  History is not so monolithic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on record saying you don't give a damn about the genocide of Native Americans.  That's why I nicknamed you Chief Sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I never said that.  Now you're lying.
Click to expand...

Nope, I remember it well, even if you do not.  That's why I came up with the nickname.


----------



## bucs90

g5000 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
Click to expand...


PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?


----------



## g5000

Mac1958 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
Click to expand...

There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.

You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.

DONE!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a lawsuit and the girls college education will be paid for after they finish suing the school district and PD.
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate the ******* that much eh?  That you would wish that for her?  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what's going to happen and I feel sorry for her.  If she were actually held responsible for her crimes, there's a chance she might be set on the right road. But quite the opposite happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crime?  What crime was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay attention now.  Disturbing school, which is a crime in South Carolina, resisting arrest, and assaulting a police officer.  She should get at least 2 years for all of that.
Click to expand...

You are so full of crap it makes my ears hurt.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.
> 
> 
> 
> You are Chief Apologist for Whitey, not even minding that we slaughtered your kind so it's hardly a surprise that you would defend a man who throws a black girl across the floor eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here, so clearly "my kind" wasn't slaughtered.  And I've expressed deep hatred for the "Manifest Destiny" Protestants who used the Bible as an excuse to wipe out the Plains Indians.  I'm part of a Northwest tribe from Montana and British Columbia and I'm very grateful for the French Catholics who were much kinder to us than Protestants assholes to the Apache and Sioux. See?  History is not so monolithic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on record saying you don't give a damn about the genocide of Native Americans.  That's why I nicknamed you Chief Sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I never said that.  Now you're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I remember it well, even if you do not.  That's why I came up with the nickname.
Click to expand...

I told you my position. I've been very clear.  

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .


He broke the rules against Excessive Use of Force.


----------



## g5000

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?
Click to expand...

You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.

DONE!  No cops needed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are Chief Apologist for Whitey, not even minding that we slaughtered your kind so it's hardly a surprise that you would defend a man who throws a black girl across the floor eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here, so clearly "my kind" wasn't slaughtered.  And I've expressed deep hatred for the "Manifest Destiny" Protestants who used the Bible as an excuse to wipe out the Plains Indians.  I'm part of a Northwest tribe from Montana and British Columbia and I'm very grateful for the French Catholics who were much kinder to us than Protestants assholes to the Apache and Sioux. See?  History is not so monolithic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on record saying you don't give a damn about the genocide of Native Americans.  That's why I nicknamed you Chief Sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I never said that.  Now you're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I remember it well, even if you do not.  That's why I came up with the nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you my position. I've been very clear.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...

I never lie here, it's unnecessary.  If I cared I could probably find your quote, but I don't.


----------



## bucs90

g5000 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
Click to expand...


THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.

They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.

And she was determined NOT TO GET UP. 

How do you handle it???


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
Click to expand...

Yep, that all seems correct to me.

Which doesn't change a thing about my post.

At least you folks are consistent.
.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> He broke the rules against Excessive Use of Force.
Click to expand...

Which is assault.  Why wasn't he charged with it?


----------



## Mac1958

PaintMyHouse said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> He broke the rules against Excessive Use of Force.
Click to expand...

Then that's it, regarding the guy.

Part of the story.
.


----------



## g5000

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
Click to expand...


No, they did not do all that.

You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*

DONE!

They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.


----------



## bucs90

g5000 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!  No cops needed.
Click to expand...


They did all that. She was still disrupting class. They wanted her OUT. Gone. Bye. Just like she got kicked out of her previous school (OOOH...mainstream media not disclosed that yet??? Stand by....).

She was determined to not get up and not leave.

How do you get her ass out of the building...if she's determined her ass is staying???


----------



## MikeK

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.


There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?   

I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here, so clearly "my kind" wasn't slaughtered.  And I've expressed deep hatred for the "Manifest Destiny" Protestants who used the Bible as an excuse to wipe out the Plains Indians.  I'm part of a Northwest tribe from Montana and British Columbia and I'm very grateful for the French Catholics who were much kinder to us than Protestants assholes to the Apache and Sioux. See?  History is not so monolithic.
> 
> 
> 
> You're on record saying you don't give a damn about the genocide of Native Americans.  That's why I nicknamed you Chief Sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I never said that.  Now you're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I remember it well, even if you do not.  That's why I came up with the nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you my position. I've been very clear.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never lie here, it's unnecessary.  If I cared I could probably find your quote, but I don't.
Click to expand...


I can sympathize with not being able to find a quote, but I never advocated for the genocide of Native Americans. My position is very complex but very clear, but, as you said, you don't care what it actually is.  You're right, you are being honest....about not caring about the truth.


----------



## bucs90

g5000 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
Click to expand...


Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.

Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??

You libs are so retarded it's actually entertaining.


----------



## Asclepias

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .


Thats called false equivalence. Its a logical fallacy based in the belief that her actions were the same as the feral chimp cop..


----------



## g5000

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!  No cops needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did all that.
Click to expand...


Nope.  They did not assign detention.  They did not suspend her.  They called a cop instead.

You don't need her ass out of the building immediately.  It's not like she's plugging in a clock bomb...


----------



## theHawk

easyt65 said:


> *'Outrage grows after South Carolina officer throws student in classroom'*
> - LINK: Outrage grows after South Carolina officer tosses student - CNN.com
> 
> SUMMARY:
> Girl disrupts the class and refuses to leave when told to by the teacher. She continues. The teacher calls the office to have the uniformed officer there at school come remove her.  The officer tells her to stand up. She refuses. He tells her again. She refuses. He asks her if she is going to get up, or is she going to make him get her up. She refuses. He grabs the girl - she starts fighting the officer, refusing to stand up (DISOBEYING A POLICE OFFICER'S ORDERS). In the ensuing tussle her desk flips backwards, and she and the desk fall to the floor with the officer still holding on to her and the desk. He then grabs her by the collar/shirt, pulls her towards the front of the room as she is face down, and 'throws'/'tosses her towards the front. He then steps up and demands she give him her hands so he can place handcuffs on her and explains she is now under arrest. She refuses. He orders her to do this 9 (NINE) times with her refusing - disobeying him and fighting him the whole time - until he finally grabs her arms behind her back, puts the cuffs on her, and takes her out of the class room.
> 
> Many people have gone nuts over this.
> The policeman has been placed on administration duty, meaning he doesn't get to go back to the school (or any school) but is still being allowed to sit a desk and work.
> 
> *SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?*
> 
> Here are MY thoughts, looking at this as if I were the girl's father:
> She was completely in the wrong for disrupting the class.
> 
> She should have obeyed the teacher and gone to the principal's office.
> 
> He was right in calling for the cop since she refused to stop and refused to obey.
> 
> I have no problem with the policeman trying to remove her from the chair as she disobeyed a policeman's orders...repeatedly.
> 
> She fought with him and in getting her out of the chair it flipped over - I still have no problem with it. SHE caused that to happen, not him, because of her disobedience.
> 
> I do have a problem with him dragging and tossing her by the collar. I understand he was very mad at this point - I would be, too - but still, that was 'excessive'.
> 
> I have no problem with him cuffing her and arresting her.
> 
> As a parent I would not have immediately rushed to condemn the policeman because it is more than obvious that this girl was being unruly, disruptive, belligerent, un-cooperative, disrespectful, refused to obey her elder/teacher, refused to comply with a police officer's orders - repeatedly, and fought (with) the officer, also known as 'resisting arrest'.
> 
> Putting the cop on administrative duty, maybe even never allowing him to pull duty at schools (maybe), is a great idea; however, I would have to admit as a parent 90% of this entire episode was 'my daughter's fault. I would be whoopin' her arse at home and going over EVERYTHING she did wrong to ensure it never happened again.  Her behavior was embarrassing / pathetic / inexcusable.
> 
> ...but that's just me.



Don't see what the big deal is.  An idiot teenager thinks her shit don't stink.  
Princess found out if you continue to disobey an officer you will be forcibly restrained.  A headlock is not the same as being choked.  She wasn't injured at all which means the officer did exactly what he was supposed to.

Just another shit stirring attempt by the race baiters because it's a white cop.


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?
> 
> I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.
Click to expand...


HOW? She was determined to keep her ass in that desk in that room. Any attempt to remove her was gonna get ugly. They wanted the bitch out...gone...immediately. 

So....how?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?
> 
> I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you said that.  If true, then the lawyer will ask for a judgment that covers an entire law enforcement career including promotions and pension pay. 

I don't think it's true though.  Since this officer is clearly in the right and even has support in the law enforcement community, I'm sure he'll find work.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> You libs are so retarded it's actually entertaining.
Click to expand...

Let us know when that is a crime. A resource officer cannot touch her unless she commits a crime.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on record saying you don't give a damn about the genocide of Native Americans.  That's why I nicknamed you Chief Sellout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I never said that.  Now you're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I remember it well, even if you do not.  That's why I came up with the nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you my position. I've been very clear.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never lie here, it's unnecessary.  If I cared I could probably find your quote, but I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can sympathize with not being able to find a quote, but I never advocated for the genocide of Native Americans. My position is very complex but very clear, but, as you said, you don't care what it actually is.  You're right, you are being honest....about not caring about the truth.
Click to expand...

On this thanksgiving day - Thank a White Male | Page 3 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

I didn't say you advocated for it, I said you didn't fucking care and are an apologist for Whitey, who slaughtered your kind.


----------



## g5000

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
Click to expand...


Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:

*If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?
> 
> I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOW? She was determined to keep her ass in that desk in that room. Any attempt to remove her was gonna get ugly. They wanted the bitch out...gone...immediately.
> 
> So....how?
Click to expand...

Drag the desk into the hallway you idiot.


----------



## bucs90

g5000 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!  No cops needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  They did not assign detention.  They did not suspend her.  They called a cop instead.
> 
> You don't need her ass out of the building immediately.  It's not like she's plugging in a clock bomb...
Click to expand...


Hey fucktard....it's an IMMEDIATE suspension when you get the cops called on you to have you removed.

As a parent...how would you like knowing your kids class is disrupted daily because brats can't be removed??

She was being KICKED OUT. Immediately. That's why they called cops.

So...how?


----------



## bucs90

g5000 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example, thanks.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
Click to expand...



So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?
> 
> I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  If true, then the lawyer will ask for a judgment that covers an entire law enforcement career including promotions and pension pay.
> 
> I don't think it's true though.  Since this officer is clearly in the right and even has support in the law enforcement community, I'm sure he'll find work.
Click to expand...

No one is going to hire this pig, with all that hanging over his head and this viral video.  He's fucked, and anyone with common sense knows it.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!  No cops needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  They did not assign detention.  They did not suspend her.  They called a cop instead.
> 
> You don't need her ass out of the building immediately.  It's not like she's plugging in a clock bomb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey fucktard....it's an IMMEDIATE suspension when you get the cops called on you to have you removed.
> 
> As a parent...how would you like knowing your kids class is disrupted daily because brats can't be removed??
> 
> She was being KICKED OUT. Immediately. That's why they called cops.
> 
> So...how?
Click to expand...

No wonder you never got promoted past beat cop. You have trouble deescalating situations.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .



Nope. She acted like a little bitch. Not innocent. She was wrong. She deserved some form of discipline. 

However, she did not deserve to be assaulted by the cop. 

Earmuffs, bitch.


----------



## g5000

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?
Click to expand...


Right.

If a teacher cannot figure out how to handle a disruptive student, she shouldn't be a teacher.

So, no.  Having a cell phone is not worthy of immediate ejection.  You tell the kid to shut it off and put it away or you confiscate it.  If you have established your authority over the children prior to this event, 99 percent of them will obey.

If the kid continues to resist, you tell them to go to the office.

If they refuse, you assign them detention, and then proceed to teach whatever is on the agenda for the day.

Later, if the kid does not show up for detention, you suspend them.

DONE!  No cops needed.


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?
> 
> I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.
Click to expand...



I'm still wrestling with the (non)actions of the other kids in the class around the incident.  None of them that are visible even move a muscle in reaction to what's going down, with the exception of the girl sitting behind the fracas whose desk took the force of the flying furniture and was nearly impaled, and even in her case the reaction is minimal, mostly from the shock wave.  But she and everybody else sits perfectly still, they don't even look at what's going on except surreptitiously.

Grappling with what that means, I'm guessing that (a) they see this kind of abuse so often it becomes a "here we go again" moment, and', mostly it means (b) that they're trying to stay as inconspicuous as possible, knowing that to get noticed is to get put next in line for a beatdown.  That's why they avoid eye contact with the thug.

That's my best guess, and if it's accurate it speaks volumes.


----------



## Lilah

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?
Click to expand...




bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots, you idiot.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?
Click to expand...


Airline rules backed by federal laws allow crews to turn a plane back to the gate and toss passengers off flights to prevent disputes in the air.


----------



## g5000

Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.

Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.

They HANDLE it.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?
> 
> I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wrestling with the (non)actions of the other kids in the class around the incident.  None of them that are visible even move a muscle in reaction to what's going down, with the exception of the girl sitting behind the fracas whose desk took the force of the flying furniture and was nearly impaled, and even in her case the reaction is minimal, mostly from the shock wave.  But she and everybody else sits perfectly still, doesn't even look at what's going on except surreptitiously.
> 
> Grappling with what that means, I'm guessing that (a) they see this kind of abuse so often it becomes a "here we go again", and (b) mostly that they're trying to stay as inconspicuous as possible, knowing that to get noticed is to get next in line.  That's why they avoid eye contact with the thug.
> 
> That's my best guess, and if it's accurate it speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

Fear response. He was known as "Officer Slam". It was known he was a violent dangerous man. With the ease at which cops get off assaulting people in the Black community I'm pretty sure none of them wanted to take a bullet.  For this one cave monkey there are probably 40 more that get away with the same crap on a daily basis.  I know I witnessed this type of behavior from cops daily where I grew up.


----------



## g5000

Lilah said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DID ALL THAT YOU MORON. None of it worked.
> 
> They were kicking her bitch ass OUT OF CLASS. Gone. Bye. Get out.
> 
> And she was determined NOT TO GET UP.
> 
> How do you handle it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Airline rules backed by federal laws allow crews to turn a plane back to the gate and toss passengers off flights to prevent disputes in the air.
Click to expand...

A classroom is not a heavily laden aircraft at 30,000 feet.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.



*Black Teen Attacked By School Cop Has Multiple Injuries — And Is An Orphan Who Recently Lost Her Mother...*

State Rep. Todd Rutherford (D-Columbia) told WLTX-TV the 16-year-old girl suffered arm, neck and back injuries when Fields grabbed her by the throat and threw her to the ground after the teen refused to hand over her cell phone to a teacher.

“He weighs about 300 pounds,” Rutherford said. “She is a student who is 16 years old, who now has a cast on her arm, a band aid on her neck, and neck and back problems. There’s something wrong here.”

*Rutherford told the New York Daily News that the teen recently lost her mother and is living in a foster home. The teen’s foster mother said the girl was “devastated and emotionally traumatized by all that has happened to her,” according to the Daily News.*

Rutherford said that lawmakers must tighten up restrictions on use of force by school resources officers such as Fields — who students say was “known for slamming” pregnant women and teenage girls to the ground.

“The legislature needs to take action, and make sure our students are not the targets of rogue police officers called ‘Officer Slam’ who are going to walk in and brutalize them at a moment’s notice,” Rutherford said

<snip>

More: *Black teen attacked by school cop has multiple injuries — and is an orphan who recently lost her mother*


----------



## g5000

The ubiquitousness of cell phone cameras is revealing what a lot of people have  known for a long time.  There are some asshole cops out there abusing the shit out of their authority.

The irony of all this is that the cop who was called because of a cell phone was filmed with another cell phone.  Actually, two other cell phones.

(edited for spelling)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I never said that.  Now you're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I remember it well, even if you do not.  That's why I came up with the nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you my position. I've been very clear.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never lie here, it's unnecessary.  If I cared I could probably find your quote, but I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can sympathize with not being able to find a quote, but I never advocated for the genocide of Native Americans. My position is very complex but very clear, but, as you said, you don't care what it actually is.  You're right, you are being honest....about not caring about the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On this thanksgiving day - Thank a White Male | Page 3 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> I didn't say you advocated for it, I said you didn't fucking care and are an apologist for Whitey, who slaughtered your kind.
Click to expand...


And nothing on your link supports your claim.  Since you're trolling, I regret my decision to take you back off ignore.  Luckily, I don't have to live with that decision.  Goodbye.


----------



## Camp

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?
Click to expand...

The warning and threat of a formal arrest for trespassing if the student does not leave. The added charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest if the officers instructions are ignored. Additional instructions/information to the student that these charges lead to at the very least, temproary incarceration in a juvenile detention center or section of the local jail reserved for juvenile females. Calling for back up and assistance while this conversation is taking place and the officer instructs the teacher and administrator to empty the class room.


----------



## g5000

TyroneSlothrop said:


> “He weighs about 300 pounds,” Rutherford said.



I seriously doubt the veracity of that statement.  I bet he doesn't even tip the scales at 200.


----------



## Lilah

g5000 said:


> Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> They HANDLE it.



I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.


----------



## tigerred59

*This is what should have happened, if this nappy headed dumb child, refuse to leave the class room, the parent of this idiot should have been notified and told to come to the school to pick up her child. If the moron continued to disrupt the class, then the wait should have ensured or or or, I would have calmly asked this idiot, what the fuck her problem was. I would also saw to it, that her black ass mama understood, that until she get sha na na some lessons on adult authority, don't bring the bitch back. I hate being so cynical, but until you have to deal with these types, you have no idea of how frustrating it is dealing with inner city bad ass kids, I do. The cop was wrong, the school handled the shit wrong, but some of these effin kids deserve a effin smack down.*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Teen Attacked By School Cop Has Multiple Injuries — And Is An Orphan Who Recently Lost Her Mother...*
> 
> State Rep. Todd Rutherford (D-Columbia) told WLTX-TV the 16-year-old girl suffered arm, neck and back injuries when Fields grabbed her by the throat and threw her to the ground after the teen refused to hand over her cell phone to a teacher.
> 
> “He weighs about 300 pounds,” Rutherford said. “She is a student who is 16 years old, who now has a cast on her arm, a band aid on her neck, and neck and back problems. There’s something wrong here.”
> 
> *Rutherford told the New York Daily News that the teen recently lost her mother and is living in a foster home. The teen’s foster mother said the girl was “devastated and emotionally traumatized by all that has happened to her,” according to the Daily News.*
> 
> Rutherford said that lawmakers must tighten up restrictions on use of force by school resources officers such as Fields — who students say was “known for slamming” pregnant women and teenage girls to the ground.
> 
> “The legislature needs to take action, and make sure our students are not the targets of rogue police officers called ‘Officer Slam’ who are going to walk in and brutalize them at a moment’s notice,” Rutherford said
> 
> <snip>
> 
> More: *Black teen attacked by school cop has multiple injuries — and is an orphan who recently lost her mother*
Click to expand...

She's going through a really rough time.  I do feel sorry for her.


----------



## Lilah

g5000 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they did not do all that.
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. *If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> They never used detention or suspension.  They called the cop instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron....IMMEDIATE suspension. As in...get up...NOW...and leave.
> 
> Oh wait...if a student is disrupting class...you think they should be allowed to stay??? Detention?? What if she doesn't show up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I enlarged and bolded it, and you STILL don't see it.  Let's try that again:
> 
> *If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....your stance is she is not to be removed from class. Right?? Even if she's disrupting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Airline rules backed by federal laws allow crews to turn a plane back to the gate and toss passengers off flights to prevent disputes in the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A classroom is not a heavily laden aircraft at 30,000 feet.
Click to expand...


True, but there are rules set in place, and had she been a passenger on a plane, she would have been thrown off, and maybe it would have been pleasant.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

tigerred59 said:


> *This is what should have happened, if this nappy headed dumb child, refuse to leave the class room, the parent of this idiot should have been notified and told to come to the school to pick up her child. If the moron continued to disrupt the class, then the wait should have ensured or or or, I would have calmly asked this idiot, what the fuck her problem was. I would also saw to it, that her black ass mama understood, that until she get sha na na some lessons on adult authority, don't bring the bitch back.*


You're a racist for saying that!

Oh wait, you're black. Never mind.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

tigerred59 said:


> *This is what should have happened, if this nappy headed dumb child, refuse to leave the class room, the parent of this idiot should have been notified and told to come to the school to pick up her child. If the moron continued to disrupt the class, then the wait should have ensured or or or, I would have calmly asked this idiot, what the fuck her problem was. I would also saw to it, that her black ass mama understood, that until she get sha na na some lessons on adult authority, don't bring the bitch back.*


*Its not fair for  you to come here and pretend to be conservative to embarrass conservatives ....*


----------



## BULLDOG

Pogo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how this works.  He's going to be just fine.  I know you Leftists want to DESTROY anyone you don't like, but it's not going to happen.  Then you can moan about how racist America is when he gets an even higher paying police job after winning a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of police agencies lining up to hire a guaranteed lawsuit generator.  Wouldn't you want to be the police commander who hires this guy -- so you can explain it to the Mayor when the known violence-prone loose-cannon beats some drunk to death for public urination?
> 
> I feel sorry for this cop because the little bitch he did his _Hulk Hogan_ number on deserved every bit of it.  The problem is that's not what kids are supposed to see, and it's not what a lot of ordinary Americans want to see.  They don't want cops who behave that way when it is not necessary.  That recalcitrant girl could have been removed in a much less spectacular manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wrestling with the (non)actions of the other kids in the class around the incident.  None of them that are visible even move a muscle in reaction to what's going down, with the exception of the girl sitting behind the fracas whose desk took the force of the flying furniture and was nearly impaled, and even in her case the reaction is minimal, mostly from the shock wave.  But she and everybody else sits perfectly still, they don't even look at what's going on except surreptitiously.
> 
> Grappling with what that means, I'm guessing that (a) they see this kind of abuse so often it becomes a "here we go again" moment, and', mostly it means (b) that they're trying to stay as inconspicuous as possible, knowing that to get noticed is to get put next in line for a beatdown.  That's why they avoid eye contact with the thug.
> 
> That's my best guess, and if it's accurate it speaks volumes.
Click to expand...



If any of the students had made any movements, the cop likely would have claimed he feared for his life and killed someone.


----------



## tigerred59

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what should have happened, if this nappy headed dumb child, refuse to leave the class room, the parent of this idiot should have been notified and told to come to the school to pick up her child. If the moron continued to disrupt the class, then the wait should have ensured or or or, I would have calmly asked this idiot, what the fuck her problem was. I would also saw to it, that her black ass mama understood, that until she get sha na na some lessons on adult authority, don't bring the bitch back.*
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist for saying that!
> 
> Oh wait, you're black. Never mind. [/QUOTE
> 
> *I deal with these types all the time, until you in it, you have no idea what its like. Some of these kids deserve a smack down. They have no respect for adult authority, they fuckin mama's are just as bad, start more shit in the schools, than the kids.....the cop was wrong, but like I said, until you have to deal with this shit, get off my jock*
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Lilah said:


> and had she been a passenger on a plane, she would


*and had you any brains and morals you would not be posting Right Wing Bull Shit*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.
Click to expand...


Truck driver. Go figure.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

BULLDOG said:


> If any of the students had made any movements, the cop likely would have claimed he feared for his life and killed someone.



thank God no one was "reaching for their waistline"


----------



## Lilah

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> and had she been a passenger on a plane, she would
> 
> 
> 
> *and had you any brains and morals you would not be posting Right Wing Bull Shit*
Click to expand...


I have brains and morals.  I would never say to someone that they think rape is a blessing.


----------



## Correll

Lilah said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> They HANDLE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
Click to expand...



If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truck driver. Go figure.
Click to expand...

Yep.  Conservatives work for a living.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Students will be safer with Ben Fields gone ....Officer Slam


----------



## Lilah

Correll said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> They HANDLE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
Click to expand...


Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.


----------



## Correll

ABikerSailor said:


> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.



No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.

Hence the education gap.


----------



## Lilah

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> and had she been a passenger on a plane, she would
> 
> 
> 
> *and had you any brains and morals you would not be posting Right Wing Bull Shit*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have brains and morals.  I would never say to someone that they think rape is a blessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah well party leaders of the Death cult  sure say that and you happen to be a top notch wing nut
> *Rick Santorum thinks pregnancy through rape is God's gift ...*
Click to expand...


You don't know me; therefore, stop your slandering.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truck driver. Go figure.
Click to expand...


What the fuck?

Where the hell do you come from that working for a living is something to be embarrassed by?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only support he has is from racists who like to see ******* get beat up...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep using that word?  Do you admit you're a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All humans are racist, Chief Sellout...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  They aren't.  Only a racist would believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  It's simply human nature, we are tribal animals, Chief Sellout, only you are a house ****** for the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only a house ****** for my wife, who's complaining that I'm spending way too much time here.  I told her I'm trying to reach 11,000 today.
Click to expand...


Quantity over quality I see.


----------



## Correll

Lilah said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> They HANDLE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
Click to expand...






LOL! Thanks that was a good one. 

BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
Click to expand...


Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> They HANDLE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
Click to expand...

How about the same protocol used with a trespasser.


----------



## Lilah

Correll said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> They HANDLE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
Click to expand...


I just told you what I would do.
What would you do?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ABikerSailor said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
Click to expand...

Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.


----------



## BULLDOG

g5000 said:


> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.


----------



## Correll

ABikerSailor said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
Click to expand...



The Police Chief is an administrator. He's not the one called in to remove someone who needs removed from the room.

No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.

Thus, kids like that, constantly disrupt the class room, ruining the opportunity for learning for any student that might be there to learn.

Sure, you don't get much video of that. 

BUt it is killing people and ruining lives.


Repeal Truancy laws NOW.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can seriously get one of those?  I'd like to have one for my semi truck.  From my vantage point, I see assholes texting all the time behind the wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truck driver. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where the hell do you come from that working for a living is something to be embarrassed by?
Click to expand...


He's a nearly spot on example of the stereotype. Let me guess, you drive truck also.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
Click to expand...


What? Which gap is that?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Seems to me that a kid who recently lost a parent and was in foster care would be one that the school would pay a bit more attention to before bringing in officer Slam


----------



## Correll

Lilah said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with cell phones in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> Teachers all over America deal with disruptive students in the classroom every day.  They don't call the cops and have the kid beaten.
> 
> They HANDLE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
Click to expand...


The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call. 

Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.

THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.

Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day. 

As are other students with similar behavioral issues.

Result, a complete failure of education.

What would I do?

Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.


----------



## Correll

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
Click to expand...



And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.

Repeal Truancy Laws Now!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Seems to me that a kid who recently lost a parent and was in foster care would be one that the school would pay a bit more attention to before bringing in officer Slam



Her situation sucks, but not to the point of neglecting the right of every other student to get an education and not be distracted.  Even berieved children need to face the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Which gap is that?
Click to expand...


You don't know about the Education Gap?

Jesus Christ you're ignorant!

Goggle is your friend.


----------



## Lilah

Correll said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
Click to expand...


So ... the means justify the ends in your opinion.


----------



## LoneLaugher

g5000 said:


> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.



Are you aware of the laws surrounding use of that device?


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
Click to expand...

Well, like the officer, you would have been fired, probably arrested for the beating part and face the loss of everything you own and a long term financial burden of payments for the law suite you would have to pay for.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Which gap is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about the Education Gap?
> 
> Jesus Christ you're ignorant!
> 
> Goggle is your friend.
Click to expand...


What are you referring to? Please explain what you mean by the education gap. In your own words. 

What's goggle? I've heard of Google. 

Again you start out with the insults. Are you upset?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Correll said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
Click to expand...


I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's going to prison if she's lucky, or she'll be dead. Either way, she's been encouraged by the media, her lawyer, her parents, and the gutless Sheriff Lott to be a criminal.  We're going to hear about this one in the news again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Teen Attacked By School Cop Has Multiple Injuries — And Is An Orphan Who Recently Lost Her Mother...*
> 
> State Rep. Todd Rutherford (D-Columbia) told WLTX-TV the 16-year-old girl suffered arm, neck and back injuries when Fields grabbed her by the throat and threw her to the ground after the teen refused to hand over her cell phone to a teacher.
> 
> “He weighs about 300 pounds,” Rutherford said. “She is a student who is 16 years old, who now has a cast on her arm, a band aid on her neck, and neck and back problems. There’s something wrong here.”
> 
> *Rutherford told the New York Daily News that the teen recently lost her mother and is living in a foster home. The teen’s foster mother said the girl was “devastated and emotionally traumatized by all that has happened to her,” according to the Daily News.*
> 
> Rutherford said that lawmakers must tighten up restrictions on use of force by school resources officers such as Fields — who students say was “known for slamming” pregnant women and teenage girls to the ground.
> 
> “The legislature needs to take action, and make sure our students are not the targets of rogue police officers called ‘Officer Slam’ who are going to walk in and brutalize them at a moment’s notice,” Rutherford said
> 
> <snip>
> 
> More: *Black teen attacked by school cop has multiple injuries — and is an orphan who recently lost her mother*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's going through a really rough time.  I do feel sorry for her.
Click to expand...


*


saintmichaeldefendthem said:



			She's going through a really rough time. I do feel sorry for her.
		
Click to expand...


Derp!*


----------



## ABikerSailor

She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.

The officer used more force than was required.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

JakeStarkey said:


> The child refused to obey the teacher then defied the officer.
> 
> End of story.


Amen.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ABikerSailor said:


> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.


She was committing a crime. I don't care how you think she was "acting".


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in favor of what the police officer did, but some teenagers are too much of a challenge for teachers to just handle.
> When a student continues talking on their cell phone after they have been asked to stop, and then refuses to leave the room after they have been asked to do so, it's understandable that a teacher, in particular a female teacher, would become frustrated and seek the help of her supervisor.
> Maybe the teenager's parents or guardian should have been called to come and reason with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
Click to expand...





Correll said:


> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.



So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

If that Gorilla Goon had been on the Bus when Rosa Parks refused his lawful order to move to the back of the Bus the loony goon would have thrown her bodily under the bus then would have moved the bus back and forth a couple of times.... the weirdo Ignorant Right wing scum posting here would have been having orgasm screaming *"*
*she should have obeyed "She disobeyed Lawful Orders .,..Kill the Jungle Bitch "*


----------



## ABikerSailor

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> She was committing a crime. I don't care how you think she was "acting".
Click to expand...


A minor misdemeanor at worst.  The officer didn't have to use the amount of force that he did. 

Let me guess, no matter what the crime, all criminals should be treated exactly the same, regardless of what their crime is.  Treat a jaywalker the same as a serial murderer perhaps?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*A man like Ben Fields would have shown that nasty Rosa Parks that one has to obey the lawful orders of the Police ............or Else the Police has the Right to beat you up.....*

*and each one of you disgraceful Right wing lumps of crap would have been supporting Rosa Parks demise.................*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Even berieved children need to face the consequences of their actions.


Even weight lifting Gorilla Goons have to face consequences...


----------



## JakeStarkey

That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.


*Let me ask you Jake* ...would you like to have seen Rosa Parks beaten and abused for refusing to *OBEY THE LAWFUL ORDERS OF THE BUS DRIVER* ? would you have  liked for a large Gorilla  goon to have come on board that bus and kicked her "Jungle ass"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*That Fucking Rosa Parks defied authority damn it ...she should have  been kilt... signed Right wing Goons*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LoneLaugher said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the laws surrounding use of that device?
Click to expand...


Are you aware of the accidents that happen because people are using their cell phones while driving?   There is nothing so important that you cannot wait until you get to your destination to talk on a phone.  If it is an emergency?  Pull over to the side of the road and use the phone.  But do not drive and use a cell phone.  It's very dangerous.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

We must demand immediate obedience to authority  or the ass kicking starts...........


----------



## JakeStarkey

Our local school district is re-doing its officer security program now with children like the one in OP.

The teacher will call in an AP and another admin person along with the campus resource officer.

The front office will use the office cell phone jammer until the child is secured.

One of the admin personnel will vid the entire sequence of events.

All children will be escorted from the classroom as the resource officer secures the door so that the offending child cannot leave.

When all children are safely away (probably the library), the officer will order the child to stand up, turn around, and put the arms behind the back.  If the child refuses, the officer will wait for two more officers before securing the child.

The officer will secure and escort the child to the principal's office, where officer, principal, and child will wait for the jail personnel to arrive then take the child to custody.

When the child is taken away, the cell phone jammer will be turned off.

The parents will then be called.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

ABikerSailor said:


> A minor misdemeanor at worst.  The officer didn't have to use the amount of force that he did.
> 
> Let me guess, no matter what the crime, all criminals should be treated exactly the same, regardless of what their crime is.  Treat a jaywalker the same as a serial murderer perhaps?



Yeah... tolerate that behavior.  You can expect more of this:


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anybody who equates the child with Rosa Parks has the mental balance of where_r_my_keys, who is a true fascist.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> A minor misdemeanor at worst.  The officer didn't have to use the amount of force that he did.
> 
> Let me guess, no matter what the crime, all criminals should be treated exactly the same, regardless of what their crime is.  Treat a jaywalker the same as a serial murderer perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... tolerate that behavior.  You can expect more of this:
Click to expand...


More what?  Police brutality and police killing unarmed citizens?

No thanks...............we've had enough and need to stop.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> love how the leftist media edited the whole video to fan the flames of hate and division.
> 
> so b/c of that, it's clear the cop was clearly in the right the whole time and did everything he could to control the situation.
> 
> he made no mistakes and the parents of the child should have their kids taken from them since they clearly have no idea how to raise them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy just take the cops side only because he thinks the video is edited?
> 
> All you have to do with these guys is say the left likes their mothers and these idiots would chuck their moms off a cliff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. How would Officer ClosedCaption have dealt with this brat bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to interact with a child of course...by mopping the floor with them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have any actionable ideas eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag her desk out into the hallway. Pretty simple huh?
Click to expand...

You're an idiot.

There is so much stewpud in the statement it would take hours to explain


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

JakeStarkey said:


> Our local school district is re-doing its officer security program now with children like the one in OP.
> 
> The teacher will call in an AP and another admin person along with the campus resource officer.
> 
> The front office will use the office cell phone jammer until the child is secured.
> 
> One of the admin personnel will vid the entire sequence of events.
> 
> All children will be escorted from the classroom as the resource officer secures the door so that the offending child cannot leave.
> 
> When all children are safely away (probably the library), the officer will order the child to stand up, turn around, and put the arms behind the back.  If the child refuses, the officer will wait for two more officers before securing the child.
> 
> The officer will secure and escort the child to the principal's office, where officer, principal, and child will wait for the jail personnel to arrive then take the child to custody.
> 
> When the child is taken away, the cell phone jammer will be turned off.
> 
> The parents will then be called.



I did not know that was procedure!  That is what I thought should have been done!    Escort the students out of the classroom and leave the student behind with the officer while waiting for back up (in your case you call the principal).  Very interesting, Jake!   I do believe that is using wisdom because it gives everyone the necessary time to calm down, isolate the situation and deal with it calmly.  CALM being the operative word.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ABikerSailor said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> A minor misdemeanor at worst.  The officer didn't have to use the amount of force that he did.
> 
> Let me guess, no matter what the crime, all criminals should be treated exactly the same, regardless of what their crime is.  Treat a jaywalker the same as a serial murderer perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... tolerate that behavior.  You can expect more of this:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More what?  Police brutality and police killing unarmed citizens?
> 
> No thanks...............we've had enough and need to stop.
Click to expand...

All the 17 year old had to do was obey the officer.  Once he laid hands on the officer and continued to struggle with him, his life, according to the law, was forfeit.  That is not going to change.


----------



## charwin95

bucs90 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the rules are/were for the officer.  If he broke rules, then that's it, he pays the appropriate price.
> 
> Sadly though, the PC Police are doing what they always do:  Largely ignoring all the several rules broken by the student, painting her as an innocent, helpless abuse victim, and continuing the cynical and vile tradition of effectively enabling poor behavior by (especially) young blacks.
> 
> American Blacks continue to be victimized by the PC Police.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We are saying you don't have to resort to beating up a child when the child is being a brat.  You are one unimaginative person.  There are a lot of other tools in the toolbox beside truncheons and jackboots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE...detail "lots of other tools" that can be used every day...probably several times a day...by cops in these...um...diverse high schools to remove students who are determined not to be removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell the kid to turn over the phone. If she doesn't turn over the phone, you tell the brat to go to the office. If she doesn't go to the office, you give her detention. If she doesn't show up for detention, you suspend her.
> 
> DONE!  No cops needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did all that. She was still disrupting class. They wanted her OUT. Gone. Bye. Just like she got kicked out of her previous school (OOOH...mainstream media not disclosed that yet??? Stand by....).
> 
> She was determined to not get up and not leave.
> 
> How do you get her ass out of the building...if she's determined her ass is staying???
Click to expand...


Easy.... I was probably 150 lbs. at that time. While both of my hands holding the bench, cop grabbed both of my hand, wrapped ( embrace hug ) me around from behind, carry me while kicking. He was very strong white cop. I couldn't do anything.... Tell me this white big dude cannot do that to this teen age girl? Or just haul her with the chair outside. Is that so difficult?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the laws surrounding use of that device?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the accidents that happen because people are using their cell phones while driving?   There is nothing so important that you cannot wait until you get to your destination to talk on a phone.  If it is an emergency?  Pull over to the side of the road and use the phone.  But do not drive and use a cell phone.  It's very dangerous.
Click to expand...


What is your problem? I've not said anything about the need to use a cell phone while driving.

You are really in your own world. Please fuck off.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Anybody who equates the child with Rosa Parks has the mental balance of where_r_my_keys, who is a true fascist.


*I am not comparing her to Rosa Parks* ... I am  comparing your reaction to the racist expectation of obedience or else even when it was unjust...attitudes like your would mean no progress no challenge to the UNFAIR am telling you that your categorical condemnation of "disobeying" the *HOLY authorities* is Stupid ....you want mindless obedience and if it does not happen you think Physical assaults are the answer...you approve of the Physical assault


*by the way "Jake" your hero Gorilla is done............. time has told and I am telling you *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the laws surrounding use of that device?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the accidents that happen because people are using their cell phones while driving?   There is nothing so important that you cannot wait until you get to your destination to talk on a phone.  If it is an emergency?  Pull over to the side of the road and use the phone.  But do not drive and use a cell phone.  It's very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your problem? I've not said anything about the need to use a cell phone while driving.
> 
> You are really in your own world. Please fuck off.
Click to expand...

I agree with Holy Joe fucking off


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Anybody who equates the child with Rosa Parks has the mental balance of where_r_my_keys, who is a true fascist.


Your beloved Gorilla Goon who was standing up to that disobedient child ...well he got canned ...Officer Slam Canned


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, the department played politics instead of serving the entire public.

This is the worst of AA in action.


----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, the department played politics instead of serving the entire public.
> 
> This is the worst of AA in action.


what a cry baby ...oh poor baby ....hahhahahhahahahha he got canned
and Jake do you agree with this

*A man like Ben Fields would have shown that nasty Rosa Parks that one has to obey the lawful orders of the Police......... *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*They "played politics".....because they saw a video of a goon being goonish and fired him.....*


----------



## JakeStarkey

False analogy, Ty.

The forces of reverse AA won one.  Congrats.

Won't be many more.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.


I know that someone like you would never ever under any circumstances  defy authorities....no matter what they asked you to do....weak


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> False analogy, Ty.
> 
> The forces of reverse AA won one.  Congrats.
> 
> Won't be many more.


 Your judgement is faulty....you are a sheeple


----------



## JakeStarkey

Son, I was the school board president for our district for some time and on the board for more than a decade.

I had no worry about weaklings like you, who are all talk and no walk.  

We had a protocol that resolved issues like this one the child caused, and the parents knew they would be sued if any school personnel or children or property was injured.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.


Jake

Did Rosa Parks defy authority ?

Yes_____

No_____


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the laws surrounding use of that device?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the accidents that happen because people are using their cell phones while driving?   There is nothing so important that you cannot wait until you get to your destination to talk on a phone.  If it is an emergency?  Pull over to the side of the road and use the phone.  But do not drive and use a cell phone.  It's very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your problem? I've not said anything about the need to use a cell phone while driving.
> 
> You are really in your own world. Please fuck off.
Click to expand...


No, you were complaining about the cell phone jammer and asking if the poster knew what the laws were surrounding the use of such a device.  He felt he was endangered by the driver in front of him using a cell phone while swerving down the road.  I'm responding to you as you appear to be more concerned with the legality of his using the device rather than acknowledging that using a cell phone while driving is dangerous.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Son, I was the school board president for our district for some time and on the board for more than a decade.
> 
> I had no worry about weaklings like you, who are all talk and no walk.
> 
> We had a protocol that resolved issues like this one the child caused, and the parents knew they would be sued if any school personnel or children or property was injured.


I am impressed Mr President

Now a question

Lunch Counter  Civil Right sitters who would not move because they were not being served

were those Lunch counter sitters defying authority

Yes____________

No________


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake
> 
> Did Rosa Parks defy authority ?
> 
> Yes_____
> 
> No_____
Click to expand...

Ty, was the child denied a seat in a public school?

Yes or No.

That is the proper question.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Ty, was the child denied a seat in a public school?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> That is the proper question.


The Civil Right people  who got met with beatings fire hoses and prison 

do you agree they had it coming for defying authority

Yes_____


No______


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thank you, Jake!  My gosh!  Someone gets it!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake
> 
> Did Rosa Parks defy authority ?
> 
> Yes_____
> 
> No_____
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ty, was the child denied a seat in a public school?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> That is the proper question.
Click to expand...

was the child assaulted under color of law

Yes___

No____


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Lunch Counter  Civil Right sitters who would not move because they were not being served
> 
> were those Lunch counter sitters defying authority
> 
> Yes____________
> 
> No________



Ty, is the child is allowed to sit at the lunch counter if she minds her manners?

Yes or No.

That is the proper question.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake
> 
> Did Rosa Parks defy authority ?
> 
> Yes_____
> 
> No_____
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ty, was the child denied a seat in a public school?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> That is the proper question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was the child assaulted under color of law
> 
> Yes___
> 
> No____
Click to expand...

Now you are getting the right question, even if you did only graduate from high school.

The law suit in civil court will answer that question.

The officer will be vindicated, imo.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> The officer will be vindicated, imo.



you have no shot

you believe in blind obedience to authority

This is why I brought up Rosa Parks

Because she disobeyed that cannot be denied...she disobeyed the Lawful orders

and I gather that you approve of people like that being "con sequenced"


----------



## Pogo

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, the department played politics instead of serving the entire public.
> 
> This is the worst of AA in action.



Oh come OFF it Jake.

This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall.

There* IS NO* defense for that.  This animal should be locked up.  Tightly.

He's god damn lucky more people weren't injured more seriously because he lost his head.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the department played politics instead of serving the entire public.
> 
> This is the worst of AA in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come OFF it Jake.
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks here up and THROWS HER.
> 
> There* IS NO* defense for that.  This animal should be locked up.  Tightly.
Click to expand...

This crazy person Jake says if you do not obey the authorities have a right to assault you and its on you not them...that what so ever happens to you its on you not the Gorilla


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch Counter  Civil Right sitters who would not move because they were not being served
> 
> were those Lunch counter sitters defying authority
> 
> Yes____________
> 
> No________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty, is the child is allowed to sit at the lunch counter if she minds her manners?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> That is the proper question.
Click to expand...

 Did the Lunch counter sitters disobey

Yes____

No______

Since they did disobey at what point would you begin to object to consequences ...if they are maimed ...if they are beaten near to death...where would you "draw the line"...Jake


----------



## Pogo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the department played politics instead of serving the entire public.
> 
> This is the worst of AA in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come OFF it Jake.
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks here up and THROWS HER.
> 
> There* IS NO* defense for that.  This animal should be locked up.  Tightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This crazy person Jake says if you do not obey the authorities have a right to assault you and its on you not them...that what so ever happens to you its on you not the Gorilla
Click to expand...


"When they came for the teenage black girls I said nothing because I was not a teenage black girl..."

People gotta grow a pair and stand up to this destructive paramilitary muchomacho horseshit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That child inevitably is going to face consequences far more traumatic down the road when she defies authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake
> 
> Did Rosa Parks defy authority ?
> 
> Yes_____
> 
> No_____
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ty, was the child denied a seat in a public school?
> 
> Yes or No.
> 
> That is the proper question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was the child assaulted under color of law
> 
> Yes___
> 
> No____
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are getting the right question, even if you did only graduate from high school.
> 
> The law suit in civil court will answer that question.
> 
> The officer will be vindicated, imo.
Click to expand...

Do you approve of the assault for which Officer Slam got fired

Yes___

No____


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> People gotta grow a pair and stand up to this paramilitary horseshit.



Jesus these people are insane specially that creepy Jake...he draws no line on consequences boy *for that guy once you disobey he does not give a fuck what the authorities do to you...*.after all "you disobeyed"


----------



## Correll

Lilah said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ... the means justify the ends in your opinion.
Click to expand...



So.... How about instead of restating what I say in order to create a strawman, you tell me what you think of my answer?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..




Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like the officer, you would have been fired, probably arrested for the beating part and face the loss of everything you own and a long term financial burden of payments for the law suite you would have to pay for.
Click to expand...


Oh, no doubt.

WE have a society were using force to enforce civilized behavior is not considered civilized.

This is what is known as a "Doomed society".


----------



## Vandalshandle

bucs90 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1188188981196678&id=346447645370820&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1188188981196678:tl_objid.1188188981196678
> 
> Reading comments from various sources. This one is from the RCSO Facebook page.  Citizens here are angry....they overwhelmingly support the cop in this.
> 
> The weak spined Democrat sheriff oversees this county, which is the Columbia metro area, SCs  largest metro and MOST VIOLENT CRIME in the state. Ha...with his fresh impact on his troops...it's gonna just get worse.
> 
> In his speech....he said officers are also trained in pressure points and officer should've used that (they don't work for one). PPCT is the hand to hand system SC cops use. AND...to do the pressure points? You must secure your arm under the jaw from behind to stabilize the head. WHAT DOES THAT LOOK LIKE ON VIDEO? Like a choke. UUMMM...Sheriff....chokes don't look good.
> 
> They are for passive resistance. Which she was.
> 
> Now look at the video agian. Hmmm. The officer was putting his arm...around her jaw! Setting it up. THEN THE RESISTS....and throws a punch. She is now an "active aggressor" stage of resistance...which pressure points aren't used for (because again...they just rarely work).
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat Lott also said in his speech "Citizens jobs are to police the police with their cell phones." (www.thestate.com)
> 
> I can only imagine how the rest of his 700 deputies feel going on duty tonight....knowing if someone is being detained and they resist....could cost your career.
> 
> Good job Democrat Sheriff Lott. What a fuckup. No wonder Richland County is #1 in crime in SC and the Columbia region is seen as the armpit of SC behind the beautiful and thriving  Charleston  and Greenville region- thugs run Columbia.



The armpit of South Carolina?

Ok, I am not even going to comment on that! It is simply too easy!


----------



## ClosedCaption

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People gotta grow a pair and stand up to this paramilitary horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus these people are insane specially that creepy Jake...he draws no line on consequences boy *for that guy once you disobey he does not give a fuck what the authorities do to you...*.after all "you disobeyed"
Click to expand...


They've been saying that the entire time. It's her fault for any actions the police take. Slam, shot, decapitated...hey, should've listened!

They love saying people ignored a lawful order and it's the same game. Ask them what is an unlawful order and you'll find out real quick anything a cop tells you they believe you have no rights and must obey.


----------



## Pogo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
Click to expand...


That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.

Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
Not often enough though.


----------



## JakeStarkey

When Correll sees the right answer but most of the rest of you, mostly good folks, don't because of your prejudices, we will have to leave it to the civil court.  You will lose.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Only CC is foolishly saying, "They've been saying that the entire time. It's her fault for any actions the police take. Slam, shot, decapitated...hey, should've listened!"  No one else said anything of the sort.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Right now in the US because of attitudes of total submission to authority you have heavily armed Police forces able to invade your home looking for marijuana and in the process beat you up terrorize you and your family , kill your pets and destroy half your house ... and *weaklings say "Thank you sir and May I please have another"*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> When Correll sees the right answer but most of the rest of you, mostly good folks, don't because of your prejudices, we will have to leave it to the civil court.  You will lose.


You though the Gorilla was going to keep his job...your judgement sucks


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1188188981196678&id=346447645370820&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1188188981196678:tl_objid.1188188981196678
> 
> Reading comments from various sources. This one is from the RCSO Facebook page.  Citizens here are angry....they overwhelmingly support the cop in this.
> 
> The weak spined *Democrat *sheriff oversees this county, which is the Columbia metro area, SCs  largest metro and MOST VIOLENT CRIME in the state. Ha...with his fresh impact on his troops...it's gonna just get worse.
> 
> In his speech....he said officers are also trained in pressure points and officer should've used that (they don't work for one). PPCT is the hand to hand system SC cops use. AND...to do the pressure points? You must secure your arm under the jaw from behind to stabilize the head. WHAT DOES THAT LOOK LIKE ON VIDEO? Like a choke. UUMMM...Sheriff....chokes don't look good.
> 
> They are for passive resistance. Which she was.
> 
> Now look at the video agian. Hmmm. The officer was putting his arm...around her jaw! Setting it up. THEN THE RESISTS....and throws a punch. She is now an "active aggressor" stage of resistance...which pressure points aren't used for (because again...they just rarely work).
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrat *Lott also said in his speech "Citizens jobs are to police the police with their cell phones." (www.thestate.com)
> 
> I can only imagine how the rest of his 700 deputies feel going on duty tonight....knowing if someone is being detained and they resist....could cost your career.
> 
> Good job *Democrat *Sheriff Lott. What a fuckup. No wonder Richland County is #1 in crime in SC and the Columbia region is seen as the armpit of SC behind the beautiful and thriving  Charleston  and Greenville region- thugs run Columbia.



You seem awfully hung up on political parties here.  What exactly about this story is "political"?

Especially for a local office like Sheriff?

How does a Sheriff do his job in "left wing" or "right wing" ways exactly?  

First time I met my sheriff here he was running for re-election, as a Democrat.  Next time he was running for re-election as a Republican.

Same guy.

Wind must have shifted.

Dumbass......


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Which gap is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about the Education Gap?
> 
> Jesus Christ you're ignorant!
> 
> Goggle is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you referring to? Please explain what you mean by the education gap. In your own words.
> 
> What's goggle? I've heard of Google.
> 
> Again you start out with the insults. Are you upset?
Click to expand...



There is no legitimate reason to ask for me to define something that is common knowledge and already well defined.

I didn't insult you. I merely gave you the respect of responding to your statement seriously. 

If you, after years of discussing political and social issues are unaware of the Educate Gap, than you are shockingly ignorant.

you goggle, educate yourself and return to the discussion.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> Only CC is foolishly saying, "They've been saying that the entire time. It's her fault for any actions the police take. Slam, shot, decapitated...hey, should've listened!"  No one else said anything of the sort.


YOU have been insisting on Obedience Uber ales


----------



## Correll

ABikerSailor said:


> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.



He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.

No one could.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
Click to expand...

Casebolt is the Gorilla cop who man handled a Black teen at a Texas pool party


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Law says I cannot smoke pot

I say *"the Law is an ass"*


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only CC is foolishly saying, "They've been saying that the entire time. It's her fault for any actions the police take. Slam, shot, decapitated...hey, should've listened!"  No one else said anything of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have been insisting on Obedience Uber ales
Click to expand...

I have been insisting the child should have obeyed the officer, yes.  If this had happened in my school district, the parents would have picked their child up at the police department after the presiding officer of the juvenile court had her say.  If there had been problems with the parents, we had the option to turn the case over to the child protective services.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
Click to expand...


Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
Click to expand...



Mitigating circumstances can be brought up at trial, especially for sentencing.

Expecting the officer at the scene to allow the young woman to remain in the room after the teacher has requested she be removed is not reasonable.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only CC is foolishly saying, "They've been saying that the entire time. It's her fault for any actions the police take. Slam, shot, decapitated...hey, should've listened!"  No one else said anything of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have been insisting on Obedience Uber ales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been insisting the child should have obeyed the officer, yes.  If this had happened in my school district, the parents would have picked their child up at the police department after the presiding officer of the juvenile court had her say.  If there had been problems with the parents, we had the option to turn the case over to the child protective services.
Click to expand...

We were a district that was about 40 40 20 white black latino.  We never had issues.  Parents made sure the children knew what would happen if they crossed the line.


----------



## bucs90

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
Click to expand...


That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mitigating circumstances can be brought up at trial, especially for sentencing.
> 
> Expecting the officer at the scene to allow the young woman to remain in the room after the teacher has requested she be removed is not reasonable.
Click to expand...


Handling the girl the way the officer did clearly was not reasonable.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.
Click to expand...


In the same way you never "heard" I was elected Emperor of the World.
Desperate post there.  Danth goes third person.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> We were a district that was about 40 40 20 white black latino.  We never had issues.  Parents made sure the children knew what would happen if they crossed the line.


what you would heave them bodily into the floor ....


----------



## bucs90

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mitigating circumstances can be brought up at trial, especially for sentencing.
> 
> Expecting the officer at the scene to allow the young woman to remain in the room after the teacher has requested she be removed is not reasonable.
Click to expand...


That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the same way you never "heard" I was elected Emperor of the World.
> Desperate post there.  Danth goes third person.
Click to expand...

Correll is far more likely to be right than you in this case.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.


 Really link  to source numb nuts


----------



## Political Junky

Fortunately the officer was fired.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were a district that was about 40 40 20 white black latino.  We never had issues.  Parents made sure the children knew what would happen if they crossed the line.
> 
> 
> 
> what you would heave them bodily into the floor ....
Click to expand...

You have read above what we would have done in our district.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
Click to expand...


Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?

No, apparently it doesn't.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".



The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the student will not leave and will not comply, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

ABikerSailor said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> She was committing a crime. I don't care how you think she was "acting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A minor misdemeanor at worst.  The officer didn't have to use the amount of force that he did.
> 
> Let me guess, no matter what the crime, all criminals should be treated exactly the same, regardless of what their crime is.  Treat a jaywalker the same as a serial murderer perhaps?
Click to expand...

A misdemeanor became a felony when she assaulted the cop.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.



everyone except Cliven Bundy do not forget he gets the "white Privilege exception"


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the same way you never "heard" I was elected Emperor of the World.
> Desperate post there.  Danth goes third person.
Click to expand...


Ha. You obviously have no clue how police and government employment works. You think he is the first cop ever thrown under the bus??? Departments will do it in a split second. The cop gets a lawyer and sues. They make a settlement behind closed doors...structured settlement payments...with stipulation of a gag order. 

Guaranteed it happens here. The county gets to appease the cop haters and black community. The cop goes away and shuts up...because of the 00000s on the settlement checks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....
Click to expand...

You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> A misdemeanor became a felony when she assaulted the cop.


 You poor sick bastard...LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.
Click to expand...

I don't give a fuck what you think...you are a weakling


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the same way you never "heard" I was elected Emperor of the World.
> Desperate post there.  Danth goes third person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You obviously have no clue how police and government employment works. You think he is the first cop ever thrown under the bus??? Departments will do it in a split second. The cop gets a lawyer and sues. They make a settlement behind closed doors...structured settlement payments...with stipulation of a gag order.
> 
> Guaranteed it happens here. The county gets to appease the cop haters and black community. The cop goes away and shuts up...because of the 00000s on the settlement checks.
Click to expand...


A big-ass "settlement" that we'll "never see".

Yuh huh. That's SO interesting.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Everyone in the South knows that this is the proper way for police to deal with passive resistance, especially colored folks:


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think...you are a weakling
Click to expand...

Says the liberal weakling.  

Son, you talk the talk but don't walk the walk.

Yup, you may be a high school graduate.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JakeStarkey said:


> Anybody who equates the child with Rosa Parks has the mental balance of where_r_my_keys, who is a true fascist.


Keys is something.  He thinks we should lock people up for thought crimes. I don't know if that's fascism.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.
Click to expand...

You are the weakling  version of Vigilante


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Vandalshandle said:


> Everyone in the South knows that this is the proper way for police to deal with passive resistance, especially colored folks:


Exactly disobedience must be met with Force...............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think...you are a weakling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the liberal weakling.
> 
> Son, you talk the talk but don't walk the walk.
> .
Click to expand...

you do neither  ...you are weakling  I am laughing at you for being a pussy


----------



## Vandalshandle

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the same way you never "heard" I was elected Emperor of the World.
> Desperate post there.  Danth goes third person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You obviously have no clue how police and government employment works. You think he is the first cop ever thrown under the bus??? Departments will do it in a split second. The cop gets a lawyer and sues. They make a settlement behind closed doors...structured settlement payments...with stipulation of a gag order.
> 
> Guaranteed it happens here. The county gets to appease the cop haters and black community. The cop goes away and shuts up...because of the 00000s on the settlement checks.
Click to expand...


So government has the right to hide legal issues from the public?

Amazing! I am going to let Hillary know about this right away!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Do not forget obey or the Police get to savage you.... signed "Jake"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People gotta grow a pair and stand up to this paramilitary horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus these people are insane specially that creepy Jake...he draws no line on consequences boy *for that guy once you disobey he does not give a fuck what the authorities do to you...*.after all "you disobeyed"
Click to expand...


Likewise, you people think the first link of the causal chain is completely irrelevant. Reasonable people (meaning not you) understand that when people fight the police, bad things occur. That's why resisting arrest, assaulting a peace officer, etc is illegal.


----------



## Pogo

I keep flashing back to a little story from my childhood --

One day the sun and the wind were arguing about who had more power.  "See that man walking down there?" said the sun.  "I can make him take his coat off.  Can you do that?"

"Of course" said the wind.  I can blow it off with my great strength!"

So the wind blew and howled and whipped around the man, but he just kept pulling his coat tighter and tighter against the wind.

The sun took pity on the man and shone down warm sunshine.  "Ah, it's warm now", said the man.  "Now I can take my coat off".


Guess not everyone learned that lesson.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Vandalshandle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there is a defense ...ask Jake...she disobeyed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the same way you never "heard" I was elected Emperor of the World.
> Desperate post there.  Danth goes third person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You obviously have no clue how police and government employment works. You think he is the first cop ever thrown under the bus??? Departments will do it in a split second. The cop gets a lawyer and sues. They make a settlement behind closed doors...structured settlement payments...with stipulation of a gag order.
> 
> Guaranteed it happens here. The county gets to appease the cop haters and black community. The cop goes away and shuts up...because of the 00000s on the settlement checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So government has the right to hide legal issues from the public?
> 
> Amazing! I am going to let Hillary know about this right away!
Click to expand...

Dude they are twisting themselves into pretzels  to justify what the Steroid pumped gorilla did to that girl..specially weakling Jake who has no spine and can twist himself into grotesque shapes


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Law says I cannot smoke pot
> 
> I say *"the Law is an ass"*


No, you are for wanting to smoke weed.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the department played politics instead of serving the entire public.
> 
> This is the worst of AA in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come OFF it Jake.
> 
> This goon is _three times_ her size.  He bench presses over six hundred pounds in his He-Man Quest fantasy.  And here he's flipping a student _still in her desk_ into the air, crashing that desk into another student who's nearly _impaled _by the blow -- and then picks her up and THROWS HER against the wall.
> 
> There* IS NO* defense for that.  This animal should be locked up.  Tightly.
> 
> He's god damn lucky more people weren't injured more seriously because he lost his head.
Click to expand...

 
1. If he can bench press 600 pounds, his He Man Quest is no fantasy but an impressive reality.

2. Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.............even the police chief said that this cop didn't follow the advanced training he was given so that he could be a school officer.  He acted inappropriately and used more force than what was required for the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.
Click to expand...

I agree, discipline should be applied but like I said earlier, kids who act out tend to do so because they have an issue. Putting charges on them does nothing to correct that issue but only creates more. The discipline should come from the school and not the criminal justice system.
Even police officers need to operate within the limits of their training and departmental policies or risk termination.
You all keep focusing on the girl but the entire story is about the actions of the officer. His dismissal is a result of his actions. The girl's status is unchanged. She is still facing the original charge although I really can't see the prosecutor pursuing them further. Continually pointing to her changes nothing for the officer.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Likewise, you people think the first link of the causal chain is completely irrelevant. Reasonable people (meaning not you) understand that when people fight the police, bad things occur. That's why resisting arrest, assaulting a peace officer, etc is illegal.




do not forget that Cliven Bundy gets an exception to that on account he is white........


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

ABikerSailor said:


> More what?  ... police killing unarmed citizens?



Not just police... and that is because one doesn't need to be armed to get themselves subjected to justified use of deadly force.

That kid attacked an innocent.  He died as a consequence of that failure to bear the responsibilities that sustained his right to his life, which naturally came at the expense of his having forfeited that right.
_
See how that works?_


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think...you are a weakling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the liberal weakling.
> 
> Son, you talk the talk but don't walk the walk.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do neither  ...you are weakling  I am laughing at you for being a pussy
Click to expand...

Says the true weakling and pussy on the Board.


----------



## Vandalshandle

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they tried to sell us about Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Oops, Casebolt got fired too.  Once in a while there is justice.
> Not often enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And guess what? Youll never hear about the settlement checks these cops will get behind closed doors. Jackpot. Hell...I'm kinda jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the same way you never "heard" I was elected Emperor of the World.
> Desperate post there.  Danth goes third person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You obviously have no clue how police and government employment works. You think he is the first cop ever thrown under the bus??? Departments will do it in a split second. The cop gets a lawyer and sues. They make a settlement behind closed doors...structured settlement payments...with stipulation of a gag order.
> 
> Guaranteed it happens here. The county gets to appease the cop haters and black community. The cop goes away and shuts up...because of the 00000s on the settlement checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So government has the right to hide legal issues from the public?
> 
> Amazing! I am going to let Hillary know about this right away!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude they are twisting themselves into pretzels  to justify what the Steroid pumped gorilla did to that girl..specially weakling Jake who has no spine and can twist himself into grotesque shapes
Click to expand...


I know. now they are claiming that she is assaulting an officer of the law.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.


 He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Do not forget obey or the Police get to savage you.... signed "Jake"


The above are the words of TyroneSlothrop, self acknowledge pussy and weakling.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus of Conserva dolts is that the cop should have pulled out a gun and capped her....
> 
> 
> 
> You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think...you are a weakling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the liberal weakling.
> 
> Son, you talk the talk but don't walk the walk.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do neither  ...you are weakling  I am laughing at you for being a pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the true weakling and pussy on the Board.
Click to expand...

You a losah....a weakling ...you are an automaton


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Jeremiah said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our local school district is re-doing its officer security program now with children like the one in OP.
> 
> The teacher will call in an AP and another admin person along with the campus resource officer.
> 
> The front office will use the office cell phone jammer until the child is secured.
> 
> One of the admin personnel will vid the entire sequence of events.
> 
> All children will be escorted from the classroom as the resource officer secures the door so that the offending child cannot leave.
> 
> When all children are safely away (probably the library), the officer will order the child to stand up, turn around, and put the arms behind the back.  If the child refuses, the officer will wait for two more officers before securing the child.
> 
> The officer will secure and escort the child to the principal's office, where officer, principal, and child will wait for the jail personnel to arrive then take the child to custody.
> 
> When the child is taken away, the cell phone jammer will be turned off.
> 
> The parents will then be called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that was procedure!  That is what I thought should have been done!    Escort the students out of the classroom and leave the student behind with the officer while waiting for back up (in your case you call the principal).  Very interesting, Jake!   I do believe that is using wisdom because it gives everyone the necessary time to calm down, isolate the situation and deal with it calmly.  CALM being the operative word.
Click to expand...


Of course... the only problem with that is that the student was in the process of refusing to leave the classroom, vis a vis: _THE PROBLEM!_


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not forget obey or the Police get to savage you.... signed "Jake"
> 
> 
> 
> The above are the words of TyroneSlothrop, self acknowledge pussy and weakling.
Click to expand...

You can't handle the truth on account you are a weakling...anyone who saw that video and approves of what the cop did is a weakling for authority ....you will do with no question whatever authority says ...weak


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Vandalshandle said:


> I know. now they are claiming that she is assaulting an officer of the law.



Well that's only because she assaulted the police officer.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mitigating circumstances can be brought up at trial, especially for sentencing.
> 
> Expecting the officer at the scene to allow the young woman to remain in the room after the teacher has requested she be removed is not reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Handling the girl the way the officer did clearly was not reasonable.
Click to expand...



Using her cell phone in class was not reasonable.

Not giving up her cell phone was not reasonable.


Not leaving the room was not reasonable.

Not standing up was unreasonable.


YOu dare a cop "three times your size" to pull you out of one of those chair desk combos and you are asking to get injured.


----------



## Correll

bucs90 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mitigating circumstances can be brought up at trial, especially for sentencing.
> 
> Expecting the officer at the scene to allow the young woman to remain in the room after the teacher has requested she be removed is not reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
Click to expand...



And then they wonder why so many of our schools suck. Must be racism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the liberal equivalent to where_r_my_keys and saintmichaeldefendthem.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think...you are a weakling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the liberal weakling.
> 
> Son, you talk the talk but don't walk the walk.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do neither  ...you are weakling  I am laughing at you for being a pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the true weakling and pussy on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a losah....a weakling ...you are an automaton
Click to expand...

So you, the pussy weakling, say.


----------



## bucs90

So bottom line......

In a high school....the students are untouchable. If they're disruptive....deal with it...because they can't be removed. And by "deal with it" I mean adjust the lesson plan and school day around their presence and disruption because they cannot be touched or removed. 

And we wonder why public schools are so fucked up.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lott also said that his deputies need more training for the school resource officer post.  I'm sure that's going to be brought up in the lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, discipline should be applied but like I said earlier, kids who act out tend to do so because they have an issue. Putting charges on them does nothing to correct that issue but only creates more. The discipline should come from the school and not the criminal justice system.
> Even police officers need to operate within the limits of their training and departmental policies or risk termination.
> You all keep focusing on the girl but the entire story is about the actions of the officer. His dismissal is a result of his actions. The girl's status is unchanged. She is still facing the original charge although I really can't see the prosecutor pursuing them further. Continually pointing to her changes nothing for the officer.
Click to expand...


Actually it does.  He hasn't had his trial yet, but he will, in the lawsuit.  What will be explored is the dilemma the cop faced in that he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.  It won't be difficult to convince a jury that there was no way to handle the situation in which the adult woman would not get hurt because of her own actions.  When the city cannot demonstrate a specific reason the officer was fired, or what policy he violated, he will win the lawsuit. If his lawyer successfully argues that the officer cannot get work as a police officer because of his illegal termination, he can seek damages to the tune of $1.5 million, a career of law enforcement along with promotions and pension pay. 

And the city of Charleston is fine with this because they figure it would cost several times as much to deal with hordes of feral negro thugs rioting and burning down the city.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
Click to expand...



All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.

THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.

As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.


----------



## Vandalshandle

As Bull Conner of Birmingham used to say, 'That's why god gave us fire hoses!"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Correll said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mitigating circumstances can be brought up at trial, especially for sentencing.
> 
> Expecting the officer at the scene to allow the young woman to remain in the room after the teacher has requested she be removed is not reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the consensus of libs. That they should've just left her in the room and said something like "Ok...you win this time...but starting tomorrow you're suspended".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And then they wonder why so many of our schools suck. Must be racism.
Click to expand...


Ain't integration wonderful?


----------



## Correll

bucs90 said:


> So bottom line......
> 
> In a high school....the students are untouchable. If they're disruptive....deal with it...because they can't be removed. And by "deal with it" I mean adjust the lesson plan and school day around their presence and disruption because they cannot be touched or removed.
> 
> And we wonder why public schools are so fucked up.



And cell phone use is the least of the issues. Violence directed against other students and teachers is also very common.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, discipline should be applied but like I said earlier, kids who act out tend to do so because they have an issue. Putting charges on them does nothing to correct that issue but only creates more. The discipline should come from the school and not the criminal justice system.
> Even police officers need to operate within the limits of their training and departmental policies or risk termination.
> You all keep focusing on the girl but the entire story is about the actions of the officer. His dismissal is a result of his actions. The girl's status is unchanged. She is still facing the original charge although I really can't see the prosecutor pursuing them further. Continually pointing to her changes nothing for the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.  He hasn't had his trial yet, but he will, in the lawsuit.  What will be explored is the dilemma the cop faced in that he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.  It won't be difficult to convince a jury that there was no way to handle the situation in which the adult woman would not get hurt because of her own actions.  When the city cannot demonstrate a specific reason the officer was fired, or what policy he violated, he will win the lawsuit. If his lawyer successfully argues that the officer cannot get work as a police officer because of his illegal termination, he can seek damages to the tune of $1.5 million, a career of law enforcement along with promotions and pension pay.
> 
> And the city of Charleston is fine with this because they figure it would cost several times as much to deal with hordes of feral negro thugs rioting and burning down the city.
Click to expand...


Total butthurt fantasy.
He's fired. Done. Gone home. Oh yeah btw , don't bother coming to football games. We no longer want you on district properties.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And every other cop who is summoned to a class room has been told to not do anything.
> 
> Repeal Truancy Laws Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, discipline should be applied but like I said earlier, kids who act out tend to do so because they have an issue. Putting charges on them does nothing to correct that issue but only creates more. The discipline should come from the school and not the criminal justice system.
> Even police officers need to operate within the limits of their training and departmental policies or risk termination.
> You all keep focusing on the girl but the entire story is about the actions of the officer. His dismissal is a result of his actions. The girl's status is unchanged. She is still facing the original charge although I really can't see the prosecutor pursuing them further. Continually pointing to her changes nothing for the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.  He hasn't had his trial yet, but he will, in the lawsuit.  What will be explored is the dilemma the cop faced in that he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.  It won't be difficult to convince a jury that there was no way to handle the situation in which the adult woman would not get hurt because of her own actions.  When the city cannot demonstrate a specific reason the officer was fired, or what policy he violated, he will win the lawsuit. If his lawyer successfully argues that the officer cannot get work as a police officer because of his illegal termination, he can seek damages to the tune of $1.5 million, a career of law enforcement along with promotions and pension pay.
> 
> And the city of Charleston is fine with this because they figure it would cost several times as much to deal with hordes of feral negro thugs rioting and burning down the city.
Click to expand...


100% right. (Except it was Columbia not Charleston ).

Remember the other North Charleston cop? The one who had rebel flag shorts on in a Facebook photo? He didn't identify NCPD or any affiliation with NCPD on his profile. And the same flag, at the time, flew on the state grounds of the very state that certified him.

NCPD immediately fired him.
North Charleston cop fired for posing in Confederate flag underwear on Facebook

But...for what??? The NAACP  threatened protests. But 1st Amendment protected him.

NCPD fired him anyway.

Friends in blue around here tell me he settled for 700K!!! Dizam!!


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call her parents or guardian to come to the classroom and reason with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like the officer, you would have been fired, probably arrested for the beating part and face the loss of everything you own and a long term financial burden of payments for the law suite you would have to pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no doubt.
> 
> WE have a society were using force to enforce civilized behavior is not considered civilized.
> 
> This is what is known as a "Doomed society".
Click to expand...

Civilized behavior is determined by the people who live in the society. This particular society overwhelmingly has determined that full grown alpha males are not supposed to bully and assault teen age girls.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> I keep flashing back to a little story from my childhood --
> 
> One day the sun and the wind were arguing about who had more power.  "See that man walking down there?" said the sun.  "I can make him take his coat off.  Can you do that?"
> 
> "Of course" said the wind.  I can blow it off with my great strength!"
> 
> So the wind blew and howled and whipped around the man, but he just kept pulling his coat tighter and tighter against the wind.
> 
> The sun took pity on the man and shone down warm sunshine.  "Ah, it's warm now", said the man.  "Now I can take my coat off".
> 
> 
> Guess not everyone learned that lesson.




Except the teacher wasn't just screwing with this girl for no reason.

She was trying to teach a class and the cell phone and then the girl's behavior was a distraction and a disruption.

The cop wasn't just screwing with the girl for no reason. The girl was by that time breaking the law and needed to be removed from the room.


----------



## Vandalshandle

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, discipline should be applied but like I said earlier, kids who act out tend to do so because they have an issue. Putting charges on them does nothing to correct that issue but only creates more. The discipline should come from the school and not the criminal justice system.
> Even police officers need to operate within the limits of their training and departmental policies or risk termination.
> You all keep focusing on the girl but the entire story is about the actions of the officer. His dismissal is a result of his actions. The girl's status is unchanged. She is still facing the original charge although I really can't see the prosecutor pursuing them further. Continually pointing to her changes nothing for the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.  He hasn't had his trial yet, but he will, in the lawsuit.  What will be explored is the dilemma the cop faced in that he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.  It won't be difficult to convince a jury that there was no way to handle the situation in which the adult woman would not get hurt because of her own actions.  When the city cannot demonstrate a specific reason the officer was fired, or what policy he violated, he will win the lawsuit. If his lawyer successfully argues that the officer cannot get work as a police officer because of his illegal termination, he can seek damages to the tune of $1.5 million, a career of law enforcement along with promotions and pension pay.
> 
> And the city of Charleston is fine with this because they figure it would cost several times as much to deal with hordes of feral negro thugs rioting and burning down the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% right. (Except it was Columbia not Charleston ).
> 
> Remember the other North Charleston cop? The one who had rebel flag shorts on in a Facebook photo? He didn't identify NCPD or any affiliation with NCPD on his profile. And the same flag, at the time, flew on the state grounds of the very state that certified him.
> 
> NCPD immediately fired him.
> North Charleston cop fired for posing in Confederate flag underwear on Facebook
> 
> But...for what??? The NAACP  threatened protests. But 1st Amendment protected him.
> 
> NCPD fired him anyway.
> 
> Friends in blue around here tell me he settled for 700K!!! Dizam!!
Click to expand...


But, of course, you have no link to this settlement, because in SC, police are allowed to spend taxpayer money any way they see fit, with no accountability to the public whatsoever. 

Yep! I SO believe that!


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
Click to expand...


What a crock of complete horseshit.

Grow up there, GI Joe.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep flashing back to a little story from my childhood --
> 
> One day the sun and the wind were arguing about who had more power.  "See that man walking down there?" said the sun.  "I can make him take his coat off.  Can you do that?"
> 
> "Of course" said the wind.  I can blow it off with my great strength!"
> 
> So the wind blew and howled and whipped around the man, but he just kept pulling his coat tighter and tighter against the wind.
> 
> The sun took pity on the man and shone down warm sunshine.  "Ah, it's warm now", said the man.  "Now I can take my coat off".
> 
> 
> Guess not everyone learned that lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the teacher wasn't just screwing with this girl for no reason.
> 
> She was trying to teach a class and the cell phone and then the girl's behavior was a distraction and a disruption.
> 
> The cop wasn't just screwing with the girl for no reason. The girl was by that time breaking the law and needed to be removed from the room.
Click to expand...



_::::::wwwwhhhhoooooossshhh::::::::_

There's that wind again....


----------



## bucs90

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But in this case, the girl is 18 and not subject to those laws.  I remember that feeling, in my senior year of high school when I turned 18 and realized I was now going to school by choice. I think if adults abuse that choice and want to act like adult criminals, it's time to send them packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, discipline should be applied but like I said earlier, kids who act out tend to do so because they have an issue. Putting charges on them does nothing to correct that issue but only creates more. The discipline should come from the school and not the criminal justice system.
> Even police officers need to operate within the limits of their training and departmental policies or risk termination.
> You all keep focusing on the girl but the entire story is about the actions of the officer. His dismissal is a result of his actions. The girl's status is unchanged. She is still facing the original charge although I really can't see the prosecutor pursuing them further. Continually pointing to her changes nothing for the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.  He hasn't had his trial yet, but he will, in the lawsuit.  What will be explored is the dilemma the cop faced in that he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.  It won't be difficult to convince a jury that there was no way to handle the situation in which the adult woman would not get hurt because of her own actions.  When the city cannot demonstrate a specific reason the officer was fired, or what policy he violated, he will win the lawsuit. If his lawyer successfully argues that the officer cannot get work as a police officer because of his illegal termination, he can seek damages to the tune of $1.5 million, a career of law enforcement along with promotions and pension pay.
> 
> And the city of Charleston is fine with this because they figure it would cost several times as much to deal with hordes of feral negro thugs rioting and burning down the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total butthurt fantasy.
> He's fired. Done. Gone home. Oh yeah btw , don't bother coming to football games. We no longer want you on district properties.
Click to expand...


Haha. You've obviously never been a cop or fireman. You know how they say it's so hard to fire a cop (or firemen to some extent)?? This is why. They have very unique jobs and wide latitude for using force...because force is never pretty.

Departments have always been afraid of wrongful termination lawsuits from cops. Half decent labor lawyers can't eat a police human resources unit for breakfast.

BUT....THEN SOMETHING  CHANGED......

Thugs started burning cities.

And NOW....the inevitable lawsuit and settlement check is CHEAPER than the costs of a riot when you factor in damage, overtime and workers comp from injuries.


So whalla.....they fire cops now, avoid the riot....then write a check. Cha-ching!!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep flashing back to a little story from my childhood --
> 
> One day the sun and the wind were arguing about who had more power.  "See that man walking down there?" said the sun.  "I can make him take his coat off.  Can you do that?"
> 
> "Of course" said the wind.  I can blow it off with my great strength!"
> 
> So the wind blew and howled and whipped around the man, but he just kept pulling his coat tighter and tighter against the wind.
> 
> The sun took pity on the man and shone down warm sunshine.  "Ah, it's warm now", said the man.  "Now I can take my coat off".
> 
> 
> Guess not everyone learned that lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the teacher wasn't just screwing with this girl for no reason.
> 
> She was trying to teach a class and the cell phone and then the girl's behavior was a distraction and a disruption.
> 
> The cop wasn't just screwing with the girl for no reason. The girl was by that time breaking the law and needed to be removed from the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _::::::wwwwhhhhoooooossshhh::::::::_
> 
> There's that wind again....
Click to expand...


I kind of like the "Cultural decadence" part. It has a sort of doomsday appeal...


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.



Man, they grow up fast in these threads.  When this thread started she was 16.  Then today she became 18.  Now just hours later she's an "adult woman".  

By midnight she'll be in an assisted living facility and by the time the sun comes up, decomposed with only two surviving great-grandchildren.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks that was a good one.
> 
> BUt seriously, what alternative do you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like the officer, you would have been fired, probably arrested for the beating part and face the loss of everything you own and a long term financial burden of payments for the law suite you would have to pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no doubt.
> 
> WE have a society were using force to enforce civilized behavior is not considered civilized.
> 
> This is what is known as a "Doomed society".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilized behavior is determined by the people who live in the society. This particular society overwhelmingly has determined that full grown alpha males are not supposed to bully and assault teen age girls.
Click to expand...



This particular society has overwhelmingly determined that teachers and law enforcement officers and law abiding citizens (the other students) have lower status and must defer to criminals. 

As I said, this is a "Doomed society".

Your bizarre concern that the officer was larger than the girl in question is just a minor aspect of your detachment from reality.

A serious society does not expect law officers to have to engage in "fair fights" when attempting to enforce the law. A serious society wants the situation to be stacked, as often as possible so that the forces of civil society easily trumps that of barbarism.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? The girl should get charges put on her for acting out when she is having difficulties?
> It's an offense but understandable given her circumstances and certainly shouldn't have been criminalized the way it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Even kids that lose parents need to obey the law and the commands of law enforcement officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, discipline should be applied but like I said earlier, kids who act out tend to do so because they have an issue. Putting charges on them does nothing to correct that issue but only creates more. The discipline should come from the school and not the criminal justice system.
> Even police officers need to operate within the limits of their training and departmental policies or risk termination.
> You all keep focusing on the girl but the entire story is about the actions of the officer. His dismissal is a result of his actions. The girl's status is unchanged. She is still facing the original charge although I really can't see the prosecutor pursuing them further. Continually pointing to her changes nothing for the officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.  He hasn't had his trial yet, but he will, in the lawsuit.  What will be explored is the dilemma the cop faced in that he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.  It won't be difficult to convince a jury that there was no way to handle the situation in which the adult woman would not get hurt because of her own actions.  When the city cannot demonstrate a specific reason the officer was fired, or what policy he violated, he will win the lawsuit. If his lawyer successfully argues that the officer cannot get work as a police officer because of his illegal termination, he can seek damages to the tune of $1.5 million, a career of law enforcement along with promotions and pension pay.
> 
> And the city of Charleston is fine with this because they figure it would cost several times as much to deal with hordes of feral negro thugs rioting and burning down the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total butthurt fantasy.
> He's fired. Done. Gone home. Oh yeah btw , don't bother coming to football games. We no longer want you on district properties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha. You've obviously never been a cop or fireman. You know how they say it's so hard to fire a cop (or firemen to some extent)?? This is why. They have very unique jobs and wide latitude for using force...because force is never pretty.
> 
> Departments have always been afraid of wrongful termination lawsuits from cops. Half decent labor lawyers can't eat a police human resources unit for breakfast.
> 
> BUT....THEN SOMETHING  CHANGED......
> 
> Thugs started burning cities.
> 
> And NOW....the inevitable lawsuit and settlement check is CHEAPER than the costs of a riot when you factor in damage, overtime and workers comp from injuries.
> 
> 
> So whalla.....they fire cops now, avoid the riot....then write a check. Cha-ching!!
Click to expand...


.----- "whalla"??  

Isn't that half of a town in Washington?

What a maroon.


----------



## LOki




----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
Click to expand...


Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.

Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.

Others....see it daily.

He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
Click to expand...


Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should invest in cell phone jammers.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I have one, it works beautifully.  I like to use it on the highway when the dipshit in front of me is driving like a drunk because they are on their phone.
> 
> I flip a switch, and presto, the retard is magically transformed into a driver who fucking pays attention to the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the laws surrounding use of that device?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the accidents that happen because people are using their cell phones while driving?   There is nothing so important that you cannot wait until you get to your destination to talk on a phone.  If it is an emergency?  Pull over to the side of the road and use the phone.  But do not drive and use a cell phone.  It's very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your problem? I've not said anything about the need to use a cell phone while driving.
> 
> You are really in your own world. Please fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were complaining about the cell phone jammer and asking if the poster knew what the laws were surrounding the use of such a device.  He felt he was endangered by the driver in front of him using a cell phone while swerving down the road.  I'm responding to you as you appear to be more concerned with the legality of his using the device rather than acknowledging that using a cell phone while driving is dangerous.
Click to expand...


I did not complain. Not one bit. 

You are an idiot. Those jammers are far reaching. They disable police communications as well as anyone trying to call 911 or other emergency numbers. 

I am 100% against using cell phones while driving. Shithead. 

You are a freakish weirdo who sees things that are not there. Like jeeebus.


----------



## charwin95

bucs90 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.
Click to expand...


How about just haul her with the chair outside? Or grabbed both hands then carry her outside. Is that so difficult for a big dude Buc?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
Click to expand...


Everybody in the room learned (again) that we live in a police state where at any moment we're all an inch away from assault or worse.

The other students already knew this.  That's why nobody moves or makes eye contact with goon-boy.  They didn't want to be the next projectile.  One girl did stand up for what's right -- she got arrested too.

Welcome to the world of fascism.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the cop was fired.  He doesn't have the temperament to effectively police these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Which gap is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about the Education Gap?
> 
> Jesus Christ you're ignorant!
> 
> Goggle is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you referring to? Please explain what you mean by the education gap. In your own words.
> 
> What's goggle? I've heard of Google.
> 
> Again you start out with the insults. Are you upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legitimate reason to ask for me to define something that is common knowledge and already well defined.
> 
> I didn't insult you. I merely gave you the respect of responding to your statement seriously.
> 
> If you, after years of discussing political and social issues are unaware of the Educate Gap, than you are shockingly ignorant.
> 
> you goggle, educate yourself and return to the discussion.
Click to expand...



I know what is meant by the term achievement gap. And I want to know what YOU THINK IT MEANS. As in.....who is the gap between. 

You called me ignorant. That is an insult. Own it. 

Now.....what DO YOU refer to as the education gap? Stop avoiding this simple question, please.


----------



## bucs90

charwin95 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about just haul her with the chair outside? Or grabbed both hands then carry her outside. Is that so difficult for a big dude Buc?
Click to expand...


Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching. 

Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.


----------



## LOki

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in the room learned (again) that we live in a police state where at any moment we're all an inch away from assault or worse.
> 
> The other students already knew this.  That's why nobody moves or makes eye contact with goon-boy.  They didn't want to be the next projectile.  One girl did stand up for what's right -- she got arrested too.
> 
> Welcome to the world of fascism.  Hope you enjoy it.
Click to expand...


Oh really?  Why did some kids in the class say the cop did absolutely nothing wrong? Those other kids behaved like kids who want to get an education and know this is important. SHE was interruption THEIR one and only shot at high school. 

And you libs make her a martyr.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about just haul her with the chair outside? Or grabbed both hands then carry her outside. Is that so difficult for a big dude Buc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.
Click to expand...


He did not "carry her out" in the video -- he literally threw her against the wall --- as in hurled and released, like a bowling ball.

That of course was after he flipped her over backward, crashing a desk with a person still in it into an innocent bysitter's desk, nearly impaling her in the eye with it.

That sound like "responsible" behavior to you, Dickhead?

No, neither did it to his boss, which is why he's on the way to the unemployment office.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

LOki said:


>



ROFL!  You're speaking of Leftist indoctrination centers.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in the room learned (again) that we live in a police state where at any moment we're all an inch away from assault or worse.
> 
> The other students already knew this.  That's why nobody moves or makes eye contact with goon-boy.  They didn't want to be the next projectile.  One girl did stand up for what's right -- she got arrested too.
> 
> Welcome to the world of fascism.  Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Why did some kids in the class say the cop did absolutely nothing wrong? Those other kids behaved like kids who want to get an education and know this is important. SHE was interruption THEIR one and only shot at high school.
> 
> And you libs make her a martyr.
Click to expand...


An "education"?
--- In _South Carolina_???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dude.  That's like a surfer going to Nebraska to catch a wave.  There's a reason we have a wall between the states.

I can't say why "some kids" said something you posted on a message board with no link.  That's impossible.  Why did you stop beating your wife?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Pogo said:


> He did not "carry her out" in the video -- he literally threw her against the wall --- as in hurled and released, like a bowling ball.



Well that what you can expect when you attack a cop many times your size.


----------



## Tank

Blacks true nature is coming out more and more.

Race relations are going to get much worse

I love it


----------



## Pogo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not "carry her out" in the video -- he literally threw her against the wall --- as in hurled and released, like a bowling ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that what you can expect when you attack a cop many times your size.
Click to expand...


So it's all about size to you is it?

Informative.

So all this girl needs to do is hire a bigger goon than this goon.... and then she'll be right and Ben Dover will be wrong.

What a fucking world.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in the room learned (again) that we live in a police state where at any moment we're all an inch away from assault or worse.
> 
> The other students already knew this.  That's why nobody moves or makes eye contact with goon-boy.  They didn't want to be the next projectile.  One girl did stand up for what's right -- she got arrested too.
> 
> Welcome to the world of fascism.  Hope you enjoy it.
Click to expand...

Since when enforcing the law is fascism?  What a stupid statement, a very stupid statement.  She broke the law then defied the officer of the law.

What was he supposed to do when she said "no"?


----------



## JakeStarkey

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Which gap is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about the Education Gap?
> 
> Jesus Christ you're ignorant!
> 
> Goggle is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you referring to? Please explain what you mean by the education gap. In your own words.
> 
> What's goggle? I've heard of Google.
> 
> Again you start out with the insults. Are you upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legitimate reason to ask for me to define something that is common knowledge and already well defined.
> 
> I didn't insult you. I merely gave you the respect of responding to your statement seriously.
> 
> If you, after years of discussing political and social issues are unaware of the Educate Gap, than you are shockingly ignorant.
> 
> you goggle, educate yourself and return to the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what is meant by the term achievement gap. And I want to know what YOU THINK IT MEANS. As in.....who is the gap between.
> 
> You called me ignorant. That is an insult. Own it.
> 
> Now.....what DO YOU refer to as the education gap? Stop avoiding this simple question, please.
Click to expand...

You are either ignorant or malignantly motivated.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Tank said:


> Blacks true nature is coming out more and more.
> 
> Race relations are going to get much worse
> 
> I love it



GOING TO?

Race hasn't been this hostile in the US since the 60s.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in the room learned (again) that we live in a police state where at any moment we're all an inch away from assault or worse.
> 
> The other students already knew this.  That's why nobody moves or makes eye contact with goon-boy.  They didn't want to be the next projectile.  One girl did stand up for what's right -- she got arrested too.
> 
> Welcome to the world of fascism.  Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Why did some kids in the class say the cop did absolutely nothing wrong? Those other kids behaved like kids who want to get an education and know this is important. SHE was interruption THEIR one and only shot at high school.
> 
> And you libs make her a martyr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An "education"?
> --- In _South Carolina_???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  That's like a surfer going to Nebraska to catch a wave.  There's a reason we have a wall between the states.
> 
> I can't say why "some kids" said something you posted on a message board with no link.  That's impossible.  Why did you stop beating your wife?
Click to expand...


Actually SC has some pretty good schools....if you look at them individually rather than rating them with all the ghetto ones lumped in to ruin the averages. Academic Magnet High in Charleston is a national top 10 ranked school. 

But...as usual...certain schools drag the good ones down to the abyss.


----------



## Pogo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks true nature is coming out more and more.
> 
> Race relations are going to get much worse
> 
> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO?
> 
> Race hasn't been this hostile in the US since the 60s.
Click to expand...


Pfft.  Go buy a history book.  Read about the late 19th/early 20th centuries.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I feel cheated. I did not get into police work until I joined the Sheriff's Auxiliary, at age 66. At my current age, I am too old to beat anyone up. I missed all the fun....


----------



## hazlnut

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  You're speaking of Leftist indoctrination centers.
Click to expand...



how the fuck would you know what goes on in a school?


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can effectively police these kids, with the rules as they stand.
> 
> Hence the education gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Which gap is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about the Education Gap?
> 
> Jesus Christ you're ignorant!
> 
> Goggle is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you referring to? Please explain what you mean by the education gap. In your own words.
> 
> What's goggle? I've heard of Google.
> 
> Again you start out with the insults. Are you upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legitimate reason to ask for me to define something that is common knowledge and already well defined.
> 
> I didn't insult you. I merely gave you the respect of responding to your statement seriously.
> 
> If you, after years of discussing political and social issues are unaware of the Educate Gap, than you are shockingly ignorant.
> 
> you goggle, educate yourself and return to the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what is meant by the term achievement gap. And I want to know what YOU THINK IT MEANS. As in.....who is the gap between.
> 
> You called me ignorant. That is an insult. Own it.
> 
> Now.....what DO YOU refer to as the education gap? Stop avoiding this simple question, please.
Click to expand...


If you know what the term means, the real definition, then respond appropriately.

I called you ignorant because you were pretending that you needed the meaning of a well defined and documented and researched phenomena.

So, what's is the point that you are dancing around, if you have one.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you what I would do.
> What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The class will be over by the time some administrator decides to make a call.
> 
> Meanwhile that class was a waste of time for all the other students.
> 
> THe call goes out. Odds are there is no timely response. Days may pass before anything is done. Likely nothing is done.
> 
> Meanwhile that student is disrupting multiple other classes, each and every day.
> 
> As are other students with similar behavioral issues.
> 
> Result, a complete failure of education.
> 
> What would I do?
> 
> Beat the young woman, arrest her and expel her, in whatever order you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like the officer, you would have been fired, probably arrested for the beating part and face the loss of everything you own and a long term financial burden of payments for the law suite you would have to pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no doubt.
> 
> WE have a society were using force to enforce civilized behavior is not considered civilized.
> 
> This is what is known as a "Doomed society".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civilized behavior is determined by the people who live in the society. This particular society overwhelmingly has determined that full grown alpha males are not supposed to bully and assault teen age girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This particular society has overwhelmingly determined that teachers and law enforcement officers and law abiding citizens (the other students) have lower status and must defer to criminals.
> 
> As I said, this is a "Doomed society".
> 
> Your bizarre concern that the officer was larger than the girl in question is just a minor aspect of your detachment from reality.
> 
> A serious society does not expect law officers to have to engage in "fair fights" when attempting to enforce the law. A serious society wants the situation to be stacked, as often as possible so that the forces of civil society easily trumps that of barbarism.
Click to expand...

OK, but you sound ridiculous to me. This is about a 16 year old girl who got a taste of police brutality. The bad cop didn't do the job he was being paid for. His boss fired him. The doomed society will be the one that approves and supports barbarian behavior. Barbarian behavior is not a teenage girl acting immature and foolish. Barbarian behavior is allowing grown men to abuse teenage girls. That guy belongs with ISIS, not in an American school.


----------



## charwin95

bucs90 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about just haul her with the chair outside? Or grabbed both hands then carry her outside. Is that so difficult for a big dude Buc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.
Click to expand...


Big deal grab her hand again. But he  grabbed her flipped her then threw her to the floor. I NEVER said carry her with the chair. The chair is light weight he can easily grab the chair from behind and her haul her out side. I can do that easily. Don't tell me this big dude cannot do that? 
Where did that pick up came from? If someone do that to your daughter is that acceptable?


----------



## Jackson

The message is going out to police officers in schools, "Don't touch the students if you value your job."  The message is also going out to students...do what you want and keep that phone handy.  Students are coming to school for the social life, not learning.  Tough to be a cop or a teacher that cares.


----------



## Pogo

charwin95 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about just haul her with the chair outside? Or grabbed both hands then carry her outside. Is that so difficult for a big dude Buc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big deal grab her hand again. But he  grabbed her flipped her then threw her to the floor. I NEVER said carry her with the chair. The chair is light weight he can easily grab the chair from behind and her haul her out side. I can do that easily. Don't tell me this big dude cannot do that?
> Where did that pick up came from? If someone do that to your daughter is that acceptable?
Click to expand...


I posted a video earlier of this goon bench pressing over six hundred pounds.  Yet we're told by the authoritarian sycophants that he would have been incapable of dragging the desk out with her still in it.

Not that that would have been the ideal approach but it shows how far they're willing to bend over.


----------



## Correll

charwin95 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about just haul her with the chair outside? Or grabbed both hands then carry her outside. Is that so difficult for a big dude Buc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big deal grab her hand again. But he  grabbed her flipped her then threw her to the floor. I NEVER said carry her with the chair. The chair is light weight he can easily grab the chair from behind and her haul her out side. I can do that easily. Don't tell me this big dude cannot do that?
> Where did that pick up came from? If someone do that to your daughter is that acceptable?
Click to expand...


The Chair is not lightweight. It is attached to the desk.

If he tried to carry a struggling young woman inside the awkward chair/desk combo with the girl inside, he would have been putting himself, and bystanders at risk.


----------



## OnePercenter

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.



The cop did his job.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

OnePercenter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
Click to expand...

Had he done his job no one would have ever heard of him.


----------



## Camp

OnePercenter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
Click to expand...

His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
Click to expand...


Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.

Got it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bucs90 said:


> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now.



Gee, really?  He's heavily supported by other cops?  Wow, I mean, who saw that coming.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.


----------



## MisterBeale

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
Click to expand...


Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.

What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.

At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.  

*Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/1...om-recently-orphaned-after-losing-her-mother/

From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
Click to expand...


You're nitpicking.

Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?

is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?

Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?

Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?

Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?

Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?


----------



## Correll

MisterBeale said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
Click to expand...


Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.

Oh, is that different?

I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
Click to expand...


I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
Click to expand...

The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> he had a duty to gain compliance, but the adult woman refused to come out of the chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, they grow up fast in these threads.  When this thread started she was 16.  Then today she became 18.  Now just hours later she's an "adult woman".
> 
> By midnight she'll be in an assisted living facility and by the time the sun comes up, decomposed with only two surviving great-grandchildren.
Click to expand...

18 is an adult, skid mark.


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
Click to expand...



Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.

BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
Click to expand...

It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in the room learned (again) that we live in a police state where at any moment we're all an inch away from assault or worse.
> 
> The other students already knew this.  That's why nobody moves or makes eye contact with goon-boy.  They didn't want to be the next projectile.  One girl did stand up for what's right -- she got arrested too.
> 
> Welcome to the world of fascism.  Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Why did some kids in the class say the cop did absolutely nothing wrong? Those other kids behaved like kids who want to get an education and know this is important. SHE was interruption THEIR one and only shot at high school.
> 
> And you libs make her a martyr.
Click to expand...


And in fact, when you watch the video, the girl behind her was trying very hard to attend to her studies in spite of the interruption caused by the thug sitting in front of her.  Even the desk flying in front of her face could not break her rivet on what she was studying.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what these morons won't admit. She was determined to not get out of that chair or leave that room. Any attempt to was gonna be ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about just haul her with the chair outside? Or grabbed both hands then carry her outside. Is that so difficult for a big dude Buc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.
Click to expand...


She would rock side to side.  The drooling retards don't get the fact she was RESISTING ARREST and there's no non-violent way of dealing with people who do that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Vandalshandle said:


> I feel cheated. I did not get into police work until I joined the Sheriff's Auxiliary, at age 66. At my current age, I am too old to beat anyone up. I missed all the fun....


You're full of shit and what's more, we know it.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.


Bucs,

I don't claim to be or to have been an exceptional wrestler.  I was pretty good in my teens and twenties but I haven't been on the mat in over fifty years.  Still I can tell you with full confidence that if a man the size of that cop could not apply a control hold to that diminutive girl and quietly move her out of the classroom without all the dramatic violence he does not belong in that job.  

I'm not suggesting the girl didn't deserve that level of reactive violence.  But not from a uniformed police officer who is obliged by the nature of that occupation to conduct himself with restraint rather than respond to situations in accord with his emotional impulses.  

If that tiny girl had been a very big boy, the size of Michael Brown for example, what would that cop have done -- shoot him?


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> 
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
Click to expand...



No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.

The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.

YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.

What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
Click to expand...

I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Camp said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
Click to expand...

He's a cop. His boss is a politician.  I'm sure you still don't understand.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> Oh really?  Why did some kids in the class say the cop did absolutely nothing wrong?
> 
> [...]


Where did you find this information?  Please provide a link.  I'm interested.


----------



## Correll

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs,
> 
> I don't claim to be or to have been an exceptional wrestler.  I was pretty good in my teens and twenties but I haven't been on the mat in over fifty years.  Still I can tell you with full confidence that if a man the size of that cop could not apply a control hold to that diminutive girl and quietly move her out of the classroom without all the dramatic violence he does not belong in that job.
> 
> I'm not suggesting the girl didn't deserve that level of reactive violence.  But not from a uniformed police officer who is obliged by the nature of that occupation to conduct himself with restraint rather than respond to situations in accord with his emotional impulses.
> 
> If that tiny girl had been a very big boy, the size of Michael Brown for example, what would that cop have done -- shoot him?
Click to expand...


And then she struggles against the hold and it hurts her, and we see video of that and if that hold is not banned, then libs ask why not, and they want the cop fired anyway.

The girl did deserve that level of reactive violence. 

PUt down the phone and get out of the room you crazy ass bitch.

(the student, not you)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MisterBeale said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
Click to expand...

Church, family, friends, school counselor, these are just a few ways of getting noticed and getting help with the pain of bereavement that doesn't involve the police or committing felonies and misdemeanors.


----------



## Camp

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a cop. His boss is a politician.  I'm sure you still don't understand.
Click to expand...

Former cop.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....he did grab her with two hands to carry her out. We see what happened. She resisted and tried punching.
> 
> Carry the desk out? Seriously? Thats getting silly now. And do what....put it in a pickup truck and drive her home...in the desk? Fuck her. She can be removed....well....guess not now. Guess now she'll sit her ass in class grinning and talking on her phone while class is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs,
> 
> I don't claim to be or to have been an exceptional wrestler.  I was pretty good in my teens and twenties but I haven't been on the mat in over fifty years.  Still I can tell you with full confidence that if a man the size of that cop could not apply a control hold to that diminutive girl and quietly move her out of the classroom without all the dramatic violence he does not belong in that job.
> 
> I'm not suggesting the girl didn't deserve that level of reactive violence.  But not from a uniformed police officer who is obliged by the nature of that occupation to conduct himself with restraint rather than respond to situations in accord with his emotional impulses.
> 
> If that tiny girl had been a very big boy, the size of Michael Brown for example, what would that cop have done -- shoot him?
Click to expand...


Right.  He should have used the Vulcan Neck Pinch.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
Click to expand...

Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Camp said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a cop. His boss is a politician.  I'm sure you still don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Former cop.
Click to expand...

Still a cop and 1000 times the man a POS like you will ever be.


----------



## Programmer

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't acting like a criminal, she was acting like a petulant child.
> 
> The officer used more force than was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
Click to expand...

Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
Click to expand...

Resisting arrest and assaulting a police officer breaks that social contract.


----------



## MisterBeale

Correll said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
Click to expand...


I've thought of that.  It appears in his record he has been warned to think before he acts a few times.  

Added to that, let us not forget, this girl is now in a shit load of trouble.


----------



## Correll

Programmer said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could NOT have removed her from the room with any less force.
> 
> No one could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
Click to expand...



Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.

Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.

The girl, not so much. 

Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.

As was right and proper.


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroying a law enforcement officer for not being gentle with an asshole who is breaking the law is not a reasonable response from a society that wants the law enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
Click to expand...

Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.


----------



## Correll

MisterBeale said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thought of that.  It appears in his record he has been warned to think before he acts a few times.
> 
> Added to that, let us not forget, this girl is now in a shit load of trouble.
Click to expand...


I will believe it when I see it, ie the girl in trouble.


----------



## Correll

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
Click to expand...



A Justice Degree is no Rocks for Jocks bullshit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not in law enforcement now...he is just another steroid using muscle dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
Click to expand...


Really?  You think that Constable Grandpa is the man they choose to deal with gang, drug, and violence invested public high schools?

Dumb-de-dumb-dumb-dumb.


----------



## Programmer

Correll said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it not occur to knuckledraggers that not everything is accomplished by "force"?
> 
> No, apparently it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
Click to expand...

Fired.  Not proper.  

Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> All law and civil society is based ultimately on force.
> 
> THe fact that you are disturbed by this is a sign of our cultural decadence.
> 
> As the force fails civilized society retreats and barbarism rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
Click to expand...


A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You think that Constable Grandpa is the man they choose to deal with gang, drug, and violence invested public high schools?
> 
> Dumb-de-dumb-dumb-dumb.
Click to expand...

There were two grampas at a school I went to.  At this particular school they had all these problems, but the police were not expected to intimidate students.  I assume you don't think that's what's needed in schools.  Narcs would come to school and deal with drugs.  The school called the police when there was violence.  By no means were school cops and truancy cops classroom security.


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...

It's decided. excess force and forcible arrest are different.  The social contract determines excess.  It's decided. He's fired.  Your love for bully cops who don't follow policing rules and standards isn't what Americans are ok with.  

Now it's the left that balks at incompetent government workers propped up by their unions?  Think.


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...

Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.


----------



## Programmer

Correll said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what has that girl learned? What has that teacher learned? What has the other students learned? What will that officer's replacement learn?
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Justice Degree is no Rocks for Jocks bullshit.
Click to expand...

Their education is neither here nor there.  There's no issue with police.  I take issue with your idea that police are so corrupt that a whole sheriff's department cant fill a position because none of their deps would want to be accountable for being pros..  Any employee or business person who's 'smart' because of their lack of accountability is in fact, stupid.  You argue the opposite.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
Click to expand...

Excess use of force is a judgment call, in fact it's nothing more than an opinion, one you're stupid enough to take for fact. The only time it becomes clear excessive use of force is once the suspect is immobilized and force continues to be used, such as on Rodney King.  Kicking, punching, nightsticking a suspect repeatedly is excessive force.  This is important because in the lawsuit, the City of Columbia is going to be asked to demonstrate why they deemed excessive force and they will not be able to defend their reasoning.  So he will end up getting $1.5 million because Sheriff Lott was a pussy who wanted to fire one of his own deputies to stave off having the city burned down by feral chimpanzees rioting and looting.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to imagine there will be a replacement, unless they find a really dumb cop who doesn't realize Sheriff Lott can throw him under the bus too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You think that Constable Grandpa is the man they choose to deal with gang, drug, and violence invested public high schools?
> 
> Dumb-de-dumb-dumb-dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were two grampas at a school I went to.  At this particular school they had all these problems, but the police were not expected to intimidate students.  I assume you don't think that's what's needed in schools.  Narcs would come to school and deal with drugs.  The school called the police when there was violence.  By no means were school cops and truancy cops classroom security.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you went to a nice school.  You're not that bright, I can see that, but I'm sure you're at least intelligent to know there are high schools in this country that make Eastside High look like a theme park. In fact, you can gage how violent a school is by how much "color" it has.

BTW, I went to a nice school here in Idaho.  I was one of about 10 students who wasn't white. It was calm, orderly, and the kids relatively well behaved.  We didn't have a police officer on campus.


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excess use of force is a judgment call, in fact it's nothing more than an opinion, one you're stupid enough to take for fact. The only time it becomes clear excessive use of force is once the suspect is immobilized and force continues to be used, such as on Rodney King.  Kicking, punching, nightsticking a suspect repeatedly is excessive force.  This is important because in the lawsuit, the City of Columbia is going to be asked to demonstrate why they deemed excessive force and they will not be able to defend their reasoning.  So he will end up getting $1.5 million because Sheriff Lott was a pussy who wanted to fire one of his own deputies to stave off having the city burned down by feral chimpanzees rioting and looting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excess use of force is a judgment call, in fact it's nothing more than an opinion, one you're stupid enough to take for fact. The only time it becomes clear excessive use of force is once the suspect is immobilized and force continues to be used, such as on Rodney King.  Kicking, punching, nightsticking a suspect repeatedly is excessive force.  This is important because in the lawsuit, the City of Columbia is going to be asked to demonstrate why they deemed excessive force and they will not be able to defend their reasoning.  So he will end up getting $1.5 million because Sheriff Lott was a pussy who wanted to fire one of his own deputies to stave off having the city burned down by feral chimpanzees rioting and looting.
Click to expand...


What the frick brand of glue do you sniff?

You don't pick up a desk with a person in it, flip it backward nearly impaling an innocent bysitter, then pick her up and throw her against the wall.  You simply DON'T do that.  Not on this or any other planet.  Not even in South Freaking Carolina.  

Your desperate denialist attempts to slob the knob of Daddy Authority Figure no matter how far you have to reach to do it are downright embarrassing.  Get a fuckin'  GRIP dood.


----------



## Pogo

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
Click to expand...



You're wasting your time with this assclown.  He'll get presented with a video and then sit there and deny what's in it.  He's completely dishonest.


----------



## Programmer

S


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> 
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You think that Constable Grandpa is the man they choose to deal with gang, drug, and violence invested public high schools?
> 
> Dumb-de-dumb-dumb-dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were two grampas at a school I went to.  At this particular school they had all these problems, but the police were not expected to intimidate students.  I assume you don't think that's what's needed in schools.  Narcs would come to school and deal with drugs.  The school called the police when there was violence.  By no means were school cops and truancy cops classroom security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you went to a nice school.  You're not that bright, I can see that, but I'm sure you're at least intelligent to know there are high schools in this country that make Eastside High look like a theme park. In fact, you can gage how violent a school is by how much "color" it has.
> 
> BTW, I went to a nice school here in Idaho.  I was one of about 10 students who wasn't white. It was calm, orderly, and the kids relatively well behaved.  We didn't have a police officer on campus.
Click to expand...

I went to nice schools.  The one I mentioned was a public school that was not nice, white or in a nice theme park area.  Appealing to your intelligence and life experience: can you see how school cops are the desk jobber/older cops on the sheriff's squad vs the sheriff's special forces unit?  Come to think of it, I know another silver-haired school cop.  

At my first highschool, the neighborhood posed a threat to the schools and the students.  Like in most 'bad' schools.  They'd make a big presence when school let out, for example.  They had cops on foot and horses after some violence hurt a kid elsewhere in Los Angeles.  

The Idaho perspective on this seems hypothetical to me.  There are places that are actually dealing with worse than cellphone kid, and they manage better than fired guy most of the time..


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
Click to expand...

Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.


----------



## Programmer

Pogo said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time with this assclown.  He'll get presented with a video and then sit there and deny what's in it.  He's completely dishonest.
Click to expand...

That's whats so good about stress balls and punching bags.  They never bust.


----------



## Programmer

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excess use of force is a judgment call, in fact it's nothing more than an opinion, one you're stupid enough to take for fact. The only time it becomes clear excessive use of force is once the suspect is immobilized and force continues to be used, such as on Rodney King.  Kicking, punching, nightsticking a suspect repeatedly is excessive force.  This is important because in the lawsuit, the City of Columbia is going to be asked to demonstrate why they deemed excessive force and they will not be able to defend their reasoning.  So he will end up getting $1.5 million because Sheriff Lott was a pussy who wanted to fire one of his own deputies to stave off having the city burned down by feral chimpanzees rioting and looting.
Click to expand...

There's an envelop that accounts for the heat of the moment and gives police a lot of benefit of doubt.  You're numb to where public expectations are when it comes to big male police and female minors.  So was this guy.  Fired.  No lawsuit fantasy.  Can't even get a security guard job again. Ruined his life with excess force.  Probably will get divorced if he's married.  This is more realistic.


----------



## LOki




----------



## LoneLaugher

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's always a Dan Campbell to step in for every incompetent Philbin.  But these are major achievers.  For the avoidance of doubt, the guy who screwed up their security guard job is the dummy.  There are hundreds of real cops to replace this guy with.
> 
> 
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You think that Constable Grandpa is the man they choose to deal with gang, drug, and violence invested public high schools?
> 
> Dumb-de-dumb-dumb-dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were two grampas at a school I went to.  At this particular school they had all these problems, but the police were not expected to intimidate students.  I assume you don't think that's what's needed in schools.  Narcs would come to school and deal with drugs.  The school called the police when there was violence.  By no means were school cops and truancy cops classroom security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you went to a nice school.  You're not that bright, I can see that, but I'm sure you're at least intelligent to know there are high schools in this country that make Eastside High look like a theme park. In fact, you can gage how violent a school is by how much "color" it has.
> 
> BTW, I went to a nice school here in Idaho.  I was one of about 10 students who wasn't white. It was calm, orderly, and the kids relatively well behaved.  We didn't have a police officer on campus.
Click to expand...


Really? You can tell that a school is violent based on how much color it has?


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the man is a racist or not.  I don't know him. But you keep throwing out there, the fact that he's dating a black woman, which is proof he's no racist???  Huh, whaaa?
> 
> Remember Donald Sterling? I believe his ex girlfriend was half black, half Hispanic. He was a racist, without a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering he's being prosecuted by the United States Federal Government for being a "racist", he needs to muster all the evidence in his defense he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Columbia FBI Field Office, the Civil Rights Division, and the U.S. Attorney's Office for the District of South Carolina have opened a civil rights investigation into the circumstances surrounding the arrest of a student at Spring Valley High School," FBI Special Agent in Charge David Thomas said in a statement Tuesday. " The FBI will collect all available facts and evidence in order to determine whether a federal law was violated.  As this is an ongoing investigation, per Department of Justice policy we are unable to comment further at this time.""
> Feds Open Civil Rights Investigation Into Spring Valley Incident
Click to expand...


We know a State law was violated yet nothing will happen to this punk kid as a result.  

Wonder if the FBI would be called in if it was a white girl or any white person.  We don't have to wonder.  Those of us know that blacks are pandered to in this type of situation know the answer.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in your bunker working through your butthurt. It seems you can't sit still.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
Click to expand...


And still produced the same result because she is black.  Black people don't like being told what to do by white people even though the person doing the telling has the authority to do it.  Isn't that right Kunta, or is it Toby?


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
Click to expand...



The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.

Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.


----------



## LilOlLady

dannyboys said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
Click to expand...


No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.


----------



## LilOlLady

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahahaaha you still haven't gotten the young person out of the class room because she put her hands on the door and then on the threshold and stopped the desk from moving, so now you have a bigger predicament because now you have no leverage since she is still in the room and you are now in the hall.  Funny, you failed to extract the individual and you gave leverage back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still produced the same result because she is black.  Black people don't like being told what to do by white people even though the person doing the telling has the authority to do it.  Isn't that right Kunta, or is it Toby?
Click to expand...

Crock of bull shit. White kids and adults defy white authority all the time by going back and shooting up the whole F#@% ing classroom or work place.


----------



## LilOlLady

dannyboys said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
Click to expand...

Your want me to believe that you raised four kids and they NEVER misbehaved? LMAO You probably sent them to their room to watch tv, play video games and chat on their cell phones or internet. He turned her over with her in the chair, dragged her and threw her across the room. Ni99er hater. Simple as that.


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists here think that a desk can be moved even if the occupant pushes their feet down.  They're not known for intelligence, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no weight on your feet if you're sitting professor. You could also lean her back so her feet are off the floor.
> You fools are taking this argument to pretty retarded lenghths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not retarded at all. You can put enough weight on your feet to destroy any mobility in moving that desk. She would have EVENTUALLY been pulled out of it and onto the floor.
> 
> Don't know HOW LONG you folks would allow this drama to go on with no response from the student. There's another confrontation every hour to resolve. And ONE cop. Only thing dragging her out into the hallway would have done ---- is DESTROYED THE VIDEO RECORD OF WHAT HAPPENED..
> 
> Talk about not thinking clearly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragging her desk into the hallway would have removed her from the class.  That would have been caught on the video recording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still produced the same result because she is black.  Black people don't like being told what to do by white people even though the person doing the telling has the authority to do it.  Isn't that right Kunta, or is it Toby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crock of bull shit. White kids and adults defy white authority all the time by going back and shooting up the whole F#@% ing classroom or work place.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it happens daily doesn't it?  Bullshit


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just being the typical negro that ignores authority.  She is don't be likin' white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just being your typical cave monkey that has to prove he is a man by attacking a teenage girl. He dont be liken Black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the black folks who loves and dates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt make sense. What are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a black girlfriend, duncecap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means he is extra dangerous. He is one of those racists that think having a Black sex partner makes them more manly. I guess all those mixed breed Black kids during slavery had fathers that werent racists.
Click to expand...


I thought you black boys could keep your women.  Seems a white MAN took what you couldn't take care of.


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your want me to believe that you raised four kids and they NEVER misbehaved? LMAO You probably sent them to their room to watch tv, play video games and chat on their cell phones or internet. He turned her over with her in the chair, dragged her and threw her across the room. Ni99er hater. Simple as that.
Click to expand...


Why do you liars keep saying he threw her across the ROOM?  

You don't mention that because of her I don't have to listen to white people in authority attitude, she broke state law.


----------



## Correll

LilOlLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
Click to expand...



She refused to leave the classroom.

Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.

That is society as a whole "defending" her.

SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.

Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.


----------



## LilOlLady

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though, we could maybe cut her some slack, she lost her mom in January, and her Grandmother in June.  She is still just a kid, they are all different, each with their own story.
> 
> What she needed was some structure, some discipline, and most of all, love.  She needed a home, as it looked like she lost hers.
> 
> At that particular moment, she probably needed her case worker to deal with the situation, not a storm trooper.
> 
> *Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother*
> Teen Girl Beaten By Cop In Classroom Recently Orphaned After Losing Her Mother
> 
> From reading the article, I think she just wanted he world's attention, she wants the entire nation to know the pain and isolation she is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
Click to expand...

A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get what this has to do with my post about the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well OF COURSE you don't get it. You're conditioned not to get it. You're focused on the decisions made between her and the cop. She already wasted 1/2 that class's time. She already defied MULTIPLE school authorities and she made an impressive calculation there.
> 
> The calculation was --- she was ALREADY in as much trouble as she was gonna get into. Was ALREADY suspended and sanctioned. And when the administrators gave her an ultimatum and called in the resource officer
> 
> Her little "struggle with authority" mind  lit up just like yours would.. Seems like going out DEFYING a white police officer would add MEANING to her little rampage. Add an element of martyrdom and cause folks LIKE YOU to focus on the actions of the officer and NOT the MULTIPLE bad decisions she had already made..
> 
> You're welcome. Apparently -- that needs to be clarified for some folks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those focusing on the cop totally ignore her actions that caused him to come into the class in the first place.  Without her actions, he never shows.  Her actions, had they continued would have produce no more in the way of punishment if she got anything of consequence at all.  The worst part is that she wasted the time of the students in the class that want to learn.  That's lost educational time they'll never get back and time she could have cared less about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing she did should loom larger than the actions of the feral cave chimp. He is the one that abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His job is to keep the educators from direct physical engagements with abusive students. He was ASKED to exercise that authority by the staff. That's why he was there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why didnt he do his job instead of playing King Chimp?
Click to expand...


Had the black punk girl who doesn't like white people in authority telling her what to do not been such a bitch, the staff wouldn't have called him into the room.  What about that do you not get?   She initiated the situation by REFUSING to do what she was told to do.  Nothing happens if she simply does what she asked to do.  

Your mindset is that of the family/friends of a drunk driver killed in a single car accident and their outlook that people should feel sorry for them for causing the situation by not doing what should have been  done.  Why couldn't the black girl just go to the office when the teacher asked her to go?  Is it that she didn't like the rule and thought she didn't have to go by it because she didn't agree?  Is it because he baby mama told her that the school can't tell her when and where she can use her phone?  Is it because she doesn't like white people in positions of authority telling her what to do?  I say it's some of all three.


----------



## Correll

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
Click to expand...


No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.

The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.


----------



## LilOlLady

Correll said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
Click to expand...

She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cop didn't know any of that, maybe we should cut him some slack.
> 
> Oh, is that different?
> 
> I haven't noted anyone asking about how hard his day or week was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
Click to expand...


A black girl texting in class was against school policy.  Had she gone to the office like she was asked to do, nothing happens.  Her multiple refusals to do so is against State law.  I guess that makes no difference to you.


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
Click to expand...




TyroneSlothrop said:


> *He no longer has a job* because he is a steroid using weight lifting brutal gorilla...thank God he has been fired and hopefully they will throw him in jail where he can impress the inmates  with his big muscles about being an Ex Cop



He may be with the person who could be this


reconmark said:


> No more posts from Conservative, I think his old ass has stroked out.
> He is somewhere in a corner drooling about now...



Working boy so people like this girl and her baby mama can eat, buy cell phones to disrupt class, etc. because they think they're owed what the rest of us have to EARN.


----------



## LilOlLady

Correll said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
Click to expand...

Kids are removed from classrooms all the time for bad behavior but this cop never gave her a chancel. He walked up to her and turn the chair over with her in it, threw her across the room and dragged her out of the class room. As I said before if I had did this to my child I would be doing 20 years in prison for child abuse. You cannot spank a child but can do what this cop did and expect to be honored?


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
Click to expand...


In what way?  You mean a day(s) out of somewhere she could care less about being?


----------



## Correll

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
Click to expand...



The representative of civilization who removed her from the classroom has lost his job.

The teacher who had her removed has learned that doing is not tolerated by society. She/he has lost. What are they to do next time this comes up?

The rest of the class lost. THey lost a whole period down the drain. And will lose more as society cannot maintain civilization in the class room.

What do you think is going to happen to her?


----------



## LilOlLady

Conservative65 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He no longer has a job* because he is a steroid using weight lifting brutal gorilla...thank God he has been fired and hopefully they will throw him in jail where he can impress the inmates  with his big muscles about being an Ex Cop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He may be with the person who could be this
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts from Conservative, I think his old ass has stroked out.
> He is somewhere in a corner drooling about now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working boy so people like this girl and her baby mama can eat, buy cell phones to disrupt class, etc. because they think they're owed what the rest of us have to EARN.
Click to expand...


Mind set of SOBs like you and the cop is really what is wrong with society and with the final  destruction of civilization.


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are removed from classrooms all the time for bad behavior but this cop never gave her a chancel. He walked up to her and turn the chair over with her in it, threw her across the room and dragged her out of the class room. As I said before if I had did this to my child I would be doing 20 years in prison for child abuse. You cannot spank a child but can do what this cop did and expect to be honored?
Click to expand...


Are you claiming he said nothing to her about leaving?  Are you claiming he did nothing but walk up and turn over the desk?


----------



## Conservative65

Correll said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The representative of civilization who removed her from the classroom has lost his job.
> 
> The teacher who had her removed has learned that doing is not tolerated by society. She/he has lost. What are they to do next time this comes up?
> 
> The rest of the class lost. THey lost a whole period down the drain. And will lose more as society cannot maintain civilization in the class room.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to her?
Click to expand...


At the most, she'll get a day(s) out of somewhere she could care less about being, a reward for her, and may get invited to the White House.

No one seems to care that those who actually wanted to learn had to go without instruction that day due to one person thinking it's OK to defy authority.


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He no longer has a job* because he is a steroid using weight lifting brutal gorilla...thank God he has been fired and hopefully they will throw him in jail where he can impress the inmates  with his big muscles about being an Ex Cop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He may be with the person who could be this
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts from Conservative, I think his old ass has stroked out.
> He is somewhere in a corner drooling about now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working boy so people like this girl and her baby mama can eat, buy cell phones to disrupt class, etc. because they think they're owed what the rest of us have to EARN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind set of SOBs like you and the cop is really what is wrong with society and with the final  destruction of civilization.
Click to expand...


The final destruction of society comes when people like this turd think it's OK to not do what is expected of them because they don't want to. 

She broke school policy, her choice, then broke State law, her choice.  When you act like an asshole, don't be shocked when you're treated like one.

Try that crap as an adult when a police officer asks you to do what he has the authority to ask you to do and see what rightfully happens.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.



Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district. 
Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.


----------



## bucs90

The reason he didn't "try something else" is because the escort position...taking someone by the arm and leading them away....works almost every single time all over America. 99.99% of people....when touched by a cop and told "Let's go..." will go. No reason the cop would think she would be any different.

But...she pulled her arm away and tightened up. Determined not to go.

Should we then hit the "Oh Shit Button" and say "Hold on folks! She doesn't wanna go! Evacuate the room. Get some backup and some cameras in here. Notify the Sheriff and the media. Condition red. Repeat. Condition red."

OR....should cops handle the situation and get her ass out of the chair and handcuffed?

The answer to that....is the new era of policing and will have drastic effects on law and order in the future.


----------



## bucs90

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
Click to expand...


So Captain Hindsight....how should he have handled it??


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of complete horseshit.
> 
> Grow up there, GI Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...


Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.


----------



## LilOlLady

Correll said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The representative of civilization who removed her from the classroom has lost his job.
> 
> The teacher who had her removed has learned that doing is not tolerated by society. She/he has lost. What are they to do next time this comes up?
> 
> The rest of the class lost. THey lost a whole period down the drain. And will lose more as society cannot maintain civilization in the class room.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to her?
Click to expand...

 She has been suspended. Being a Special Ed teacher and working in mental health institutions, this is not the way you properly handle unruly kids.


----------



## bucs90

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The representative of civilization who removed her from the classroom has lost his job.
> 
> The teacher who had her removed has learned that doing is not tolerated by society. She/he has lost. What are they to do next time this comes up?
> 
> The rest of the class lost. THey lost a whole period down the drain. And will lose more as society cannot maintain civilization in the class room.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been suspended. Being a Special Ed teacher and working in mental health institutions, this is not the way you properly handle unruly kids.
Click to expand...


How do you remove an adult teen from a class...when they are determined not to go? I assume you do not support calling the police to do this....since dealing with brat kids isn't their job. Right?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bucs90 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Captain Hindsight....how should he have handled it??
Click to expand...


That has been discussed over and over. We get that your brain only works in a circular fashion but others have moved on. Obviously throwing the girl accross the room is what doomed him, so any action that didn't include that action is your answer.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excess use of force is a judgment call, in fact it's nothing more than an opinion, one you're stupid enough to take for fact. The only time it becomes clear excessive use of force is once the suspect is immobilized and force continues to be used, such as on Rodney King.  Kicking, punching, nightsticking a suspect repeatedly is excessive force.  This is important because in the lawsuit, the City of Columbia is going to be asked to demonstrate why they deemed excessive force and they will not be able to defend their reasoning.  So he will end up getting $1.5 million because Sheriff Lott was a pussy who wanted to fire one of his own deputies to stave off having the city burned down by feral chimpanzees rioting and looting.
Click to expand...




saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Excess use of force is a judgment call



Yes it is, and his actions were deemed as bad judgement .


----------



## Vastator

His termination is more likely due to the department covering its ass... They sold out one of their own... And that's how we will degrade into lawlessness.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your want me to believe that you raised four kids and they NEVER misbehaved? LMAO You probably sent them to their room to watch tv, play video games and chat on their cell phones or internet. He turned her over with her in the chair, dragged her and threw her across the room. Ni99er hater. Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you liars keep saying he threw her across the ROOM?
> 
> You don't mention that because of her I don't have to listen to white people in authority attitude, she broke state law.
Click to expand...


No one is lying. That is the exact reason the sheriff gave for his termination. Why are you lying? You act as if that never happened.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that he is a conservative, and knows that he must take responsibility for his own actions, including consequences of his failure to follow police training and protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
Click to expand...


No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your want me to believe that you raised four kids and they NEVER misbehaved? LMAO You probably sent them to their room to watch tv, play video games and chat on their cell phones or internet. He turned her over with her in the chair, dragged her and threw her across the room. Ni99er hater. Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you liars keep saying he threw her across the ROOM?
> 
> You don't mention that because of her I don't have to listen to white people in authority attitude, she broke state law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is lying. That is the exact reason the sheriff gave for his termination. Why are you lying? You act as if that never happened.
Click to expand...


The reason the sheriff gave was that he went against policy and procedure.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
Click to expand...


Had she done what people in authority ASKED her to do, there wouldn't have been an incident of a police officer dealing with a criminal.


----------



## Dan Daly

For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
*
"Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott

So if you want to be a common thug rather than a good cop...go for it...but don't whine when good cops and citizens (those people you work FOR) hold you accountable for your actions.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your want me to believe that you raised four kids and they NEVER misbehaved? LMAO You probably sent them to their room to watch tv, play video games and chat on their cell phones or internet. He turned her over with her in the chair, dragged her and threw her across the room. Ni99er hater. Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you liars keep saying he threw her across the ROOM?
> 
> You don't mention that because of her I don't have to listen to white people in authority attitude, she broke state law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is lying. That is the exact reason the sheriff gave for his termination. Why are you lying? You act as if that never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the sheriff gave was that he went against policy and procedure.
Click to expand...


DERP!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had she done what people in authority ASKED her to do, there wouldn't have been an incident of a police officer dealing with a criminal.
Click to expand...


Except that's not what's in question here. The actions of the officer is.


----------



## Dan Daly

bucs90 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The representative of civilization who removed her from the classroom has lost his job.
> 
> The teacher who had her removed has learned that doing is not tolerated by society. She/he has lost. What are they to do next time this comes up?
> 
> The rest of the class lost. THey lost a whole period down the drain. And will lose more as society cannot maintain civilization in the class room.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been suspended. Being a Special Ed teacher and working in mental health institutions, this is not the way you properly handle unruly kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you remove an adult teen from a class...when they are determined not to go? I assume you do not support calling the police to do this....since dealing with brat kids isn't their job. Right?
Click to expand...


"adult teen"....is that like being a "little pregnant"?  

If you don't have the brains to outwit a teenybopper into doing what you want rather than what they want, you don't have the brains to be either a teacher or a cop.  Period.


----------



## easyt65

- LINK: Social media reaction to Florin High principal being thrown to floor by students

THIS is why there are police officers at schools now:

"Florin High Principal Thrown to floor by Students During student Brawl"

No respect, no discipline...and no fear of reprisal.  Growing up we never even thought of striking a teacher - wasn't even an option. The roles have been reversed now. Teachers refuse to enforce discipline as they should, will not touch a child for fear of being attacked and/or sued.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
Click to expand...



The girl choose that the only way for her to be removed was by force.

The resulting actions of his employer and the district shows that our society is too weak and decadent to maintain civilization in the classroom.

You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*GOP Goons are schizophrenic ...........*

GOP Goon #1 : *We need our guns in case the government ever decides to savagely come after us.*

  GOP Goon #1 *Why didn't she just listen to the officer!?*


----------



## dannyboys

Detroit Public Schools: 93% Not Proficient in Reading; 96% Not Proficient in Math
Reason?:
Affirmative Action negroes hired to teach negro children with both parties IQs hovering around 80 who can barely read and write themselves. Endemic HPD. Parentless homes. Teachers protected by the powerful teachers unions. 
Check out the worst cities on the graph. Who runs these failing cities? Who do they 'block vote' for every election?
The 'bonobo' in the room no one has the courage to address is the socio-economic system of which the education system is part of in the US evolved around the premise that kids attending school had an average IQ of something like 110-120.
The 'Three R's' were designed so they could be learned by the vast majority of students.
 They were not designed to be learned by people with IQs around 80. Nor were they designed to be learned by kids with IQs of 150 who need a far more challenging learning format.
What happened?
Inner city class room started filling up with the vast majority of students who don't have sufficiently high enough IQs to be able to learn the 'Three R's'
It's not rocket science to understand this simple fact.
The unavoidable reality is simply 'dumbing down' a curriculum so negroes can be 'streamed' through school ironically only makes their already challenging lives worse.
They can't even get hired flipping burgers anymore. Too much competition from Latino kids who are willing to show up, put in a day's work, keep their fucking pants pulled up and their fucking mouths shut except to say thank you when they are handed the paycheque.
There is no solution American society being what it is. Wait a few years until the Latinos REALLY get their feet under the table. You can kiss any hope for the vast majority of negroes ever moving up the socioeconomic ladder goodbye forever.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....actually he's 100% right. Humanity throughout history has governed by the assumed risk of use of force. From the church or gangs or government. Someone is in charge. And they use force to be in charge.
> 
> Now....the society that works best is one where almost all people respect the rules and rarely violate them....thus...the force is very rare.
> 
> Others....see it daily.
> 
> He's right. You're just too retarded to grasp it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.
Click to expand...


Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.


----------



## Conservative65

Dan Daly said:


> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott




It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl choose that the only way for her to be removed was by force.
> 
> The resulting actions of his employer and the district shows that our society is too weak and decadent to maintain civilization in the classroom.
> 
> You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.
Click to expand...


Except the girl is not the subject of the investigation. Cops abusing children is certainly in no way bettering our schools.


----------



## Conservative65

dannyboys said:


> Detroit Public Schools: 93% Not Proficient in Reading; 96% Not Proficient in Math
> Reason?:
> Affirmative Action negroes hired to teach negro children with both parties IQs hovering around 80 who can barely read and write themselves. Endemic HPD. Parentless homes. Teachers protected by the powerful teachers unions.
> Check out the worst cities on the graph. Who runs these failing cities? Who do they 'block vote' for every election?
> The 'bonobo' in the room no one has the courage to address is the socio-economic system of which the education system is part of in the US evolved around the premise that kids attending school had an average IQ of something like 110-120.
> The 'Three R's' were designed so they could be learned by the vast majority of students.
> They were not designed to be learned by people with IQs around 80. Nor were they designed to be learned by kids with IQs of 150 who need a far more challenging learning format.
> What happened?
> Inner city class room started filling up with the vast majority of students who don't have sufficiently high enough IQs to be able to learn the 'Three R's'
> It's not rocket science to understand this simple fact.
> The unavoidable reality is simply 'dumbing down' a curriculum so negroes can be 'streamed' through school ironically only makes their already challenging lives worse.
> They can't even get hired flipping burgers anymore. Too much competition from Latino kids who are willing to show up, put in a day's work, keep their fucking pants pulled up and their fucking mouths shut except to say thank you when they are handed the paycheque.
> There is no solution American society being what it is. Wait a few years until the Latinos REALLY get their feet under the table. You can kiss any hope for the vast majority of negroes ever moving up the socioeconomic ladder goodbye forever.



With the high rate of social welfare use in Detroit, the only things they need to do with reading and math is see the word "Gubmint" on the check and that it has numbers/dollar sign on it.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, from what I've seen cops do TEND to be Republican, but assuming that he is a conservative is going way out on a limb.
> 
> BTW, are you implying that we should give the girl a pass because you think she is probably a liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
Click to expand...



When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl choose that the only way for her to be removed was by force.
> 
> The resulting actions of his employer and the district shows that our society is too weak and decadent to maintain civilization in the classroom.
> 
> You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the girl is not the subject of the investigation. Cops abusing children is certainly in no way bettering our schools.
Click to expand...


A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your society that works best is bullshit.  Fuck Canada.  The rule of law is a social contract in the United States. We're not sheep and the government is not our shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
Click to expand...


UmHm, that's what happened.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.




*The Government is coming for your guns resistance ....Wolverines !!!!*


GOP Goon #1 *Why didn't she just listen to the officer!?*


----------



## Conservative65

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
Click to expand...


More than one of her supporters, when asked, provide suggestions that fall under forcibly removing her.


----------



## Dan Daly

Conservative65 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.
Click to expand...


In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony. Free people have a right to question the legitimacy of rules and authority. 

In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.



*
That is why Ben Fields steroid using Gorilla  is no longer allowed on school grounds*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. just saying that she should not be physically abused,...period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
Click to expand...


No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl choose that the only way for her to be removed was by force.
> 
> The resulting actions of his employer and the district shows that our society is too weak and decadent to maintain civilization in the classroom.
> 
> You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the girl is not the subject of the investigation. Cops abusing children is certainly in no way bettering our schools.
Click to expand...



Logical fallacy of Appeal to Authority.

The choice facing society is to maintain civilization in the class room or NOT.

You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.


----------



## Conservative65

Dan Daly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - LINK: Social media reaction to Florin High principal being thrown to floor by students
> 
> THIS is why there are police officers at schools now:
> 
> "Florin High Principal Thrown to floor by Students During student Brawl"
> 
> No respect, no discipline...and no fear of reprisal.  Growing up we never even thought of striking a teacher - wasn't even an option. The roles have been reversed now. Teachers refuse to enforce discipline as they should, will not touch a child for fear of being attacked and/or sued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were officers patrolling the schools at least as far back as the early 70s, when I was in school...but you are correct, the teacher's hands are tied these days.
> 
> Considering that the environment of our schools are more like prisons these days...metal detectors, searches, bulls on patrol, etc...
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony.
> 
> In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE" violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.
Click to expand...


Says the person that uses the word "Ain't"


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl choose that the only way for her to be removed was by force.
> 
> The resulting actions of his employer and the district shows that our society is too weak and decadent to maintain civilization in the classroom.
> 
> You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the girl is not the subject of the investigation. Cops abusing children is certainly in no way bettering our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*They are crazy they are stupid they both hate the Government but demand immediate obeisance to armed Govt representatives the "State Security apparatus"*


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
Click to expand...



Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
Click to expand...


If you choose to believe that, don't project your fantasy onto me.  That's the problem with you Liberal assholes.  You do exactly what you say others shouldn't do and think it's OK.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is why Ben Fields steroid using Gorilla  is no longer allowed on school grounds*
Click to expand...


When are you going to provide proof of your assertion of steroids?  You won't but you'll keep saying it. 

the only gorilla was the black girl.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> 
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
Click to expand...



HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.

And his employers have fired him for doing so.

Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is why Ben Fields steroid using Gorilla  is no longer allowed on school grounds*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to provide proof of your assertion of steroids?  You won't but you'll keep saying it.
> 
> the only gorilla was the black girl.
Click to expand...

He is fired he is gone Officer slam will not be bullying and abusing children as he rages in steroid use juice..............


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The choice she presented society, was either use force to remove her from the room, or let her stay and shit can the rules, the teachers authority, and the rest of the student's right to an education.
> 
> Our society has reached a point where we are too squeamish to use the force necessary to maintain civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had she done what people in authority ASKED her to do, there wouldn't have been an incident of a police officer dealing with a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that's not what's in question here. The actions of the officer is.
Click to expand...


It's the cause and something totally ignore.  Had the punk kid done what she was rightfully asked to do, are you saying anything that occurred after her refusal would have occurred?


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is why Ben Fields steroid using Gorilla  is no longer allowed on school grounds*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to provide proof of your assertion of steroids?  You won't but you'll keep saying it.
> 
> the only gorilla was the black girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is fired he is gone Officer slam will not be bullying and abusing children as he rages in steroid use juice..............
Click to expand...


Still no proof of steroid?  That's what I would expect from a ****** like you.


----------



## Camp

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl choose that the only way for her to be removed was by force.
> 
> The resulting actions of his employer and the district shows that our society is too weak and decadent to maintain civilization in the classroom.
> 
> You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the girl is not the subject of the investigation. Cops abusing children is certainly in no way bettering our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.
Click to expand...

That is why they fired the punk from the police force.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> It's the cause and something totally ignore.  Had the punk kid done what she was rightfully asked to do, are you saying anything that occurred after her refusal would have occurred?



*Maybe Ben Fields should have "stood his ground" and shot her like the 12 year old kid in Cleveland ...........Tamir Rice..........*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> Still no proof of steroid?  That's what I would expect from a ****** like you.


Benghazi ?


----------



## Dan Daly

Conservative65 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - LINK: Social media reaction to Florin High principal being thrown to floor by students
> 
> THIS is why there are police officers at schools now:
> 
> "Florin High Principal Thrown to floor by Students During student Brawl"
> 
> No respect, no discipline...and no fear of reprisal.  Growing up we never even thought of striking a teacher - wasn't even an option. The roles have been reversed now. Teachers refuse to enforce discipline as they should, will not touch a child for fear of being attacked and/or sued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were officers patrolling the schools at least as far back as the early 70s, when I was in school...but you are correct, the teacher's hands are tied these days.
> 
> Considering that the environment of our schools are more like prisons these days...metal detectors, searches, bulls on patrol, etc...
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony.
> 
> In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE" violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person that uses the word "Ain't"
Click to expand...


Now you've exposed yourself as a moron.  "Ain't" is in the dictionary. Indeed, this is what Merriam Webster has to say about it:



> Although widely disapproved as nonstandard and more common in the habitual speech of the less educated, _ain't_ in senses 1 and 2 is flourishing in American English. *It is used in both speech and writing to catch attention and to gain emphasis* <the wackiness of movies, once so deliciously amusing, _ain't_ funny anymore — Richard Schickel><I am telling you—there _ain't_ going to be any blackmail — R. M. Nixon>. It is used especially in journalistic prose as part of a consistently informal style <the creative process _ain't_ easy — Mike Royko>. This informal _ain't_ is commonly distinguished from habitual _ain't_ by its frequent occurrence in fixed constructions and phrases<well—class it _ain't_ — Cleveland Amory><for money? say it _ain't_ so, Jimmy! — Andy Rooney><you _ain't_ seen nothing yet><that _ain't_ hay><two out of three _ain't_ bad><if it _ain't_ broke, don't fix it>. In fiction _ain't_ is used for purposes of characterization; in familiar correspondence it tends to be the mark of a warm personal friendship. It is also used for metrical reasons in popular songs<_Ain't_ She Sweet><It _Ain't_ Necessarily So>. Our evidence shows British use to be much the same as American.



The bolding is mine.  Yes, my moron friend, this hick just trapped you into exposing yourself as one of those faux conservatives who, when caught without logical rebuttal, resorts to silly word and grammar police games...a favorite tactic of liberal elitists.  Good job, dipshit!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *They are crazy they are stupid they both hate the Government but demand immediate obeisance to armed Govt representatives the "State Security apparatus"*



Different playing fields with different players and standards.
Those God fearing, patriotic, white, law abiding gun owners have a birthright to protect our nation by any means necessary.

On the other team, blacks, other minorities, liberals, gays, essentially anyone they don't recognize as having that birthright must comply as they are , after all, the drivers of all decay and destruction of civilization.

You're right, it's schitzo as hell and retarded.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is why Ben Fields steroid using Gorilla  is no longer allowed on school grounds*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to provide proof of your assertion of steroids?  You won't but you'll keep saying it.
> 
> the only gorilla was the black girl.
Click to expand...


He's said the officer should be tested about twenty times derp.


----------



## Conservative65

Dan Daly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - LINK: Social media reaction to Florin High principal being thrown to floor by students
> 
> THIS is why there are police officers at schools now:
> 
> "Florin High Principal Thrown to floor by Students During student Brawl"
> 
> No respect, no discipline...and no fear of reprisal.  Growing up we never even thought of striking a teacher - wasn't even an option. The roles have been reversed now. Teachers refuse to enforce discipline as they should, will not touch a child for fear of being attacked and/or sued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were officers patrolling the schools at least as far back as the early 70s, when I was in school...but you are correct, the teacher's hands are tied these days.
> 
> Considering that the environment of our schools are more like prisons these days...metal detectors, searches, bulls on patrol, etc...
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony.
> 
> In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE" violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person that uses the word "Ain't"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've exposed yourself as a moron.  "Ain't" is in the dictionary. Indeed, this is what Merriam Webster has to say about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although widely disapproved as nonstandard and more common in the habitual speech of the less educated, _ain't_ in senses 1 and 2 is flourishing in American English. *It is used in both speech and writing to catch attention and to gain emphasis* <the wackiness of movies, once so deliciously amusing, _ain't_ funny anymore — Richard Schickel><I am telling you—there _ain't_ going to be any blackmail — R. M. Nixon>. It is used especially in journalistic prose as part of a consistently informal style <the creative process _ain't_ easy — Mike Royko>. This informal _ain't_ is commonly distinguished from habitual _ain't_ by its frequent occurrence in fixed constructions and phrases<well—class it _ain't_ — Cleveland Amory><for money? say it _ain't_ so, Jimmy! — Andy Rooney><you _ain't_ seen nothing yet><that _ain't_ hay><two out of three _ain't_ bad><if it _ain't_ broke, don't fix it>. In fiction _ain't_ is used for purposes of characterization; in familiar correspondence it tends to be the mark of a warm personal friendship. It is also used for metrical reasons in popular songs<_Ain't_ She Sweet><It _Ain't_ Necessarily So>. Our evidence shows British use to be much the same as American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolding is mine.  Yes, my moron friend, this hick just trapped you into exposing yourself as one of those faux conservatives who, when caught without logical rebuttal, resorts to silly word and grammar police games...a favorite tactic of liberal elitists.  Good job, dipshit!
Click to expand...


It wasn't done to catch attention.  You did it because you're stupid.  

You couldn't trick yourself retard.  

Blacks used ebonics to communicate.  That doesn't make it appropriate.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A punk that doesn't want to be at school keeping others from learning in no way makes the schools better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is why Ben Fields steroid using Gorilla  is no longer allowed on school grounds*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to provide proof of your assertion of steroids?  You won't but you'll keep saying it.
> 
> the only gorilla was the black girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's said the officer should be tested about twenty times derp.
Click to expand...


Tyrone has already made the determination without any testing.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cause and something totally ignore.  Had the punk kid done what she was rightfully asked to do, are you saying anything that occurred after her refusal would have occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe Ben Fields should have "stood his ground" and shot her like the 12 year old kid in Cleveland ...........Tamir Rice..........*
Click to expand...


Perhaps Tamir shouldn't have taken the orange piece off the gun.


----------



## Dan Daly

Conservative65 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - LINK: Social media reaction to Florin High principal being thrown to floor by students
> 
> THIS is why there are police officers at schools now:
> 
> "Florin High Principal Thrown to floor by Students During student Brawl"
> 
> No respect, no discipline...and no fear of reprisal.  Growing up we never even thought of striking a teacher - wasn't even an option. The roles have been reversed now. Teachers refuse to enforce discipline as they should, will not touch a child for fear of being attacked and/or sued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were officers patrolling the schools at least as far back as the early 70s, when I was in school...but you are correct, the teacher's hands are tied these days.
> 
> Considering that the environment of our schools are more like prisons these days...metal detectors, searches, bulls on patrol, etc...
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony.
> 
> In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE" violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person that uses the word "Ain't"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've exposed yourself as a moron.  "Ain't" is in the dictionary. Indeed, this is what Merriam Webster has to say about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although widely disapproved as nonstandard and more common in the habitual speech of the less educated, _ain't_ in senses 1 and 2 is flourishing in American English. *It is used in both speech and writing to catch attention and to gain emphasis* <the wackiness of movies, once so deliciously amusing, _ain't_ funny anymore — Richard Schickel><I am telling you—there _ain't_ going to be any blackmail — R. M. Nixon>. It is used especially in journalistic prose as part of a consistently informal style <the creative process _ain't_ easy — Mike Royko>. This informal _ain't_ is commonly distinguished from habitual _ain't_ by its frequent occurrence in fixed constructions and phrases<well—class it _ain't_ — Cleveland Amory><for money? say it _ain't_ so, Jimmy! — Andy Rooney><you _ain't_ seen nothing yet><that _ain't_ hay><two out of three _ain't_ bad><if it _ain't_ broke, don't fix it>. In fiction _ain't_ is used for purposes of characterization; in familiar correspondence it tends to be the mark of a warm personal friendship. It is also used for metrical reasons in popular songs<_Ain't_ She Sweet><It _Ain't_ Necessarily So>. Our evidence shows British use to be much the same as American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolding is mine.  Yes, my moron friend, this hick just trapped you into exposing yourself as one of those faux conservatives who, when caught without logical rebuttal, resorts to silly word and grammar police games...a favorite tactic of liberal elitists.  Good job, dipshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't done to catch attention.  You did it because you're stupid.
> 
> You couldn't trick yourself retard.
> 
> Blacks used ebonics to communicate.  That doesn't make it appropriate.
Click to expand...


Stupid would be the one who can't refute what I said with anything more than liberal grammar police bullshit, cupcake.  You effectively admitted that an illiterate hick like me is smarter than you...how embarrassin' for you fer shure, masa moron!  

I will communicate in the manner I see fit, dipshit...and if you little liberal speech police don't like it, tough shit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> Tyrone has already made the determination without any testing.



*
How come they do not automatically test the "strength coach" eh ...when he gets sued I hope her lawyers demand a drug screen...hair testing will show 90 days previous drug use... He navigates in circles were steroid use is routine.........*


----------



## Conservative65

Dan Daly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - LINK: Social media reaction to Florin High principal being thrown to floor by students
> 
> THIS is why there are police officers at schools now:
> 
> "Florin High Principal Thrown to floor by Students During student Brawl"
> 
> No respect, no discipline...and no fear of reprisal.  Growing up we never even thought of striking a teacher - wasn't even an option. The roles have been reversed now. Teachers refuse to enforce discipline as they should, will not touch a child for fear of being attacked and/or sued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were officers patrolling the schools at least as far back as the early 70s, when I was in school...but you are correct, the teacher's hands are tied these days.
> 
> Considering that the environment of our schools are more like prisons these days...metal detectors, searches, bulls on patrol, etc...
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony.
> 
> In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE" violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person that uses the word "Ain't"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've exposed yourself as a moron.  "Ain't" is in the dictionary. Indeed, this is what Merriam Webster has to say about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although widely disapproved as nonstandard and more common in the habitual speech of the less educated, _ain't_ in senses 1 and 2 is flourishing in American English. *It is used in both speech and writing to catch attention and to gain emphasis* <the wackiness of movies, once so deliciously amusing, _ain't_ funny anymore — Richard Schickel><I am telling you—there _ain't_ going to be any blackmail — R. M. Nixon>. It is used especially in journalistic prose as part of a consistently informal style <the creative process _ain't_ easy — Mike Royko>. This informal _ain't_ is commonly distinguished from habitual _ain't_ by its frequent occurrence in fixed constructions and phrases<well—class it _ain't_ — Cleveland Amory><for money? say it _ain't_ so, Jimmy! — Andy Rooney><you _ain't_ seen nothing yet><that _ain't_ hay><two out of three _ain't_ bad><if it _ain't_ broke, don't fix it>. In fiction _ain't_ is used for purposes of characterization; in familiar correspondence it tends to be the mark of a warm personal friendship. It is also used for metrical reasons in popular songs<_Ain't_ She Sweet><It _Ain't_ Necessarily So>. Our evidence shows British use to be much the same as American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolding is mine.  Yes, my moron friend, this hick just trapped you into exposing yourself as one of those faux conservatives who, when caught without logical rebuttal, resorts to silly word and grammar police games...a favorite tactic of liberal elitists.  Good job, dipshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't done to catch attention.  You did it because you're stupid.
> 
> You couldn't trick yourself retard.
> 
> Blacks used ebonics to communicate.  That doesn't make it appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid would be the one who can't refute what I said with anything more than liberal grammar police bullshit, cupcake.  You effectively admitted that an illiterate hick like me is smarter than you...how embarrassin' for you fer shure, masa moron!
> 
> I will communicate in the manner I see fit, dipshit...and if you little liberal speech police don't like it, tough shit.
Click to expand...


When what you said refuted itself, no need for me to do what you did for me.  

And you'll be called a dumb ****** for doing it.  Don't like it, don't be one.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone has already made the determination without any testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> How come they do not automatically test the "strength coach" eh ...when he gets sued I hope her lawyers demand a drug screen...hair testing will show 90 days previous drug use... He navigates in circles were steroid use is routine.........*
Click to expand...


So now you want testing for what you've already said was a fact?  Which one is it boy?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*These Right wing goons approve of what is shown below*







but but but she should have obeyed the Goon

But but but the little boy should have acted more responsible than the armed goon who murdered him


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone has already made the determination without any testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> How come they do not automatically test the "strength coach" eh ...when he gets sued I hope her lawyers demand a drug screen...hair testing will show 90 days previous drug use... He navigates in circles were steroid use is routine.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want testing for what you've already said was a fact?  Which one is it boy?
Click to expand...

He is on steroids and you know it just as well as I do...the video shows "Roid rage"


----------



## Dan Daly

Conservative65 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were officers patrolling the schools at least as far back as the early 70s, when I was in school...but you are correct, the teacher's hands are tied these days.
> 
> Considering that the environment of our schools are more like prisons these days...metal detectors, searches, bulls on patrol, etc...
> In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony.
> 
> In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE" violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that uses the word "Ain't"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've exposed yourself as a moron.  "Ain't" is in the dictionary. Indeed, this is what Merriam Webster has to say about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although widely disapproved as nonstandard and more common in the habitual speech of the less educated, _ain't_ in senses 1 and 2 is flourishing in American English. *It is used in both speech and writing to catch attention and to gain emphasis* <the wackiness of movies, once so deliciously amusing, _ain't_ funny anymore — Richard Schickel><I am telling you—there _ain't_ going to be any blackmail — R. M. Nixon>. It is used especially in journalistic prose as part of a consistently informal style <the creative process _ain't_ easy — Mike Royko>. This informal _ain't_ is commonly distinguished from habitual _ain't_ by its frequent occurrence in fixed constructions and phrases<well—class it _ain't_ — Cleveland Amory><for money? say it _ain't_ so, Jimmy! — Andy Rooney><you _ain't_ seen nothing yet><that _ain't_ hay><two out of three _ain't_ bad><if it _ain't_ broke, don't fix it>. In fiction _ain't_ is used for purposes of characterization; in familiar correspondence it tends to be the mark of a warm personal friendship. It is also used for metrical reasons in popular songs<_Ain't_ She Sweet><It _Ain't_ Necessarily So>. Our evidence shows British use to be much the same as American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolding is mine.  Yes, my moron friend, this hick just trapped you into exposing yourself as one of those faux conservatives who, when caught without logical rebuttal, resorts to silly word and grammar police games...a favorite tactic of liberal elitists.  Good job, dipshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't done to catch attention.  You did it because you're stupid.
> 
> You couldn't trick yourself retard.
> 
> Blacks used ebonics to communicate.  That doesn't make it appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid would be the one who can't refute what I said with anything more than liberal grammar police bullshit, cupcake.  You effectively admitted that an illiterate hick like me is smarter than you...how embarrassin' for you fer shure, masa moron!
> 
> I will communicate in the manner I see fit, dipshit...and if you little liberal speech police don't like it, tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When what you said refuted itself, no need for me to do what you did for me.
> 
> And you'll be called a dumb ****** for doing it.  Don't like it, don't be one.
Click to expand...


Your reply is the intellectual equivalent of "oh yeah?"  
You want to charge me with a hate crime too, libtard?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone has already made the determination without any testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> How come they do not automatically test the "strength coach" eh ...when he gets sued I hope her lawyers demand a drug screen...hair testing will show 90 days previous drug use... He navigates in circles were steroid use is routine.........*
Click to expand...


Nobody is lifting 600lbs without roids.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cliven Bundy and his gang took up sniper positions against  Law Enforcement Officers [LEO s]

There is no way the PUNK RIGHT wingers will say

*Cliven Bundy should have obeyed the Officers ...hey they  are that punk *

*



*


----------



## Programmer

Vastator said:


> His termination is more likely due to the department covering its ass... They sold out one of their own... And that's how we will degrade into lawlessness.


More union talk.  This is not what maintains rule of law.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservative65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone has already made the determination without any testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> How come they do not automatically test the "strength coach" eh ...when he gets sued I hope her lawyers demand a drug screen...hair testing will show 90 days previous drug use... He navigates in circles were steroid use is routine.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want testing for what you've already said was a fact?  Which one is it boy?
Click to expand...

He is juiced


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Vastator said:


> And that's how we will degrade into lawlessness.


*did someone just say "lawlessness"*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*when it comes to teenage black students they are Law and Order Hawks *when it comes to *heavily armed drunken methamphetamine monsters at the Cliven Ranch they are doves*...the same shit heads who say "she should have obeyed the Officer"  approve of white drunks and druggies aiming guns at LEO s


----------



## dannyboys

The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.



Rich fantasy life ^^

Must come in handy jerking off.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
Click to expand...

That is a Police Groupie ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*To Summarize the Insane Wing nut view of this incident:*
*First *
*The teenage student should have obeyed the Officer or she would not have been brutalized.*

*Second..the alcoholics and drug addicts aiming guns at Police in the Cliven Bundy incident should have shot the Police.....*


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
Click to expand...


No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.

Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.


----------



## dannyboys

Wait until the negro bitch calls 911 because her pimp smacked her around.
She is being charged with multiple felons.
Hope she likes 'getting married' to a bunch of stinking hairy sweaty 300 pound 'Bull Dykes' in prison.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> The message is going out to police officers in schools, "Don't touch the students if you value your job."  The message is also going out to students...do what you want and keep that phone handy.  Students are coming to school for the social life, not learning.  Tough to be a cop or a teacher that cares.


My wife works with a resource officer. He is appalled at this feral chimps actions and as a fellow cop he feels this makes his job that much harder..


----------



## dannyboys

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
Click to expand...

Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
 The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.


----------



## Pogo

Hutch Starskey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They are crazy they are stupid they both hate the Government but demand immediate obeisance to armed Govt representatives the "State Security apparatus"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different playing fields with different players and standards.
> Those God fearing, patriotic, white, law abiding gun owners have a birthright to protect our nation by any means necessary.
> 
> On the other team, blacks, other minorities, liberals, gays, essentially anyone they don't recognize as having that birthright must comply as they are , after all, the drivers of all decay and destruction of civilization.
> 
> You're right, it's schitzo as hell and retarded.
Click to expand...


Schizo is right on the money.  It's all about division.

What these racist asshole dipshits don't get is that they themselves are the source of the problems they claim to decry.  What goon-boy does in these videos is in the larger sense _dehumanizes _her.  That's the only way you can take actions like that; you cannot do that to a life form you consider your equal, so you have to first conceive them as an undercaste of Untouchables.

And that's what dickheads like the delinquents in this thread want -- a striated society where one group is set aside to dominate another group.  The old cowboys-and-Indians bullshit the rest of us outgrew.  They're not allowed to say "******" any more so they find new euphemisims.  "Simian"... "zoo animal"... we all know what they mean.... a classed society where a lower caste takes all the blame and serves as punching bag for the upper class.  The irony being that they deem themselves "superior" after having gone down that road, which obviously goes the opposite direction.  Denialism at work.

That juvenile attitude is what drives and encourages goons like Ben Dover here to take the same view, and with their target identified and dehumanized for them, feel free to throw them across the room and worse. 

When humans are dehumanized and abused, they're going to resist.  Because they know better.  Sometimes it'll be in passive or subtle ways, other times in screamingly obvious ones.  But however they can they're going to fight back.  As well they should, and as well they must.

And when I say "they", I mean "we".

Racists suck moose cock.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
Click to expand...

Boys: fired for excessive force - Google Search

He's out of a job, will not be paid off, and will not be getting another in law enforcement.


----------



## Asclepias

Good. It looks like the wild chimp is getting investigated for civil rights violation in addition to getting his cave monkey ass fired.  What a pussy attacking a 16 yr old female like that. Fucking punk.

South Carolina school officer Ben Fields fired, but more fallout possible - CNN.com


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

dannyboys said:


> a popcorn fart in the wind.



*You must be really "choked up"*
"Racists suck moose cock."


----------



## Pogo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a Police Groupie ....
Click to expand...


Sure got him some fancy knee pads, don't he?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Normal Masculine men do not go Gorilla on some hapless 100 lb teenage girl................*


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
Click to expand...

Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> Sure got him some fancy knee pads, don't he?



Yossarian: *those Catch 22 knee pads are some kind of pads*

Doc Daneeka ;  They are the best there are


----------



## Programmer

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black girl texting in class is uncivilized??? Who has really fucked up civilization? The Anglo Saxon man. Every where he has placed his foot.His feeling of superiority gives him the right? Forcing the native Americans off their land and genocide entire tribes is maintaining civilization? Removing native american children from their homes and families and placing them in white homes destroyed the NA family unit and this country is not paying the price. Not to mention the atrocities of black slavery in this country. White man invade and destroyed Iraq, Afghanistan and continue to other middle east countries and call those who "defy" them terrorist? LMAO
> You place this girl in a category you are so familiar with your self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
Click to expand...

So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.


----------



## Asclepias

Must be something in the water in SC.....Or maybe its just cops are getting busted on film now.

Chief: Simpsonville officer fired after excessive force investigation


----------



## dannyboys

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
Click to expand...




PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
Click to expand...

Sheriff Lott is an elected official AKA politician.
The LEO did NOT "work for" Lott. The LEO worked for the Richland County.
But nice try lying about it.


----------



## Asclepias

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott is an elected official AKA politician.
> The LEO did NOT "work for" Lott. The LEO worked for the Richland County.
> But nice try lying about it.
Click to expand...

Really doesnt matter who he worked for. His feral chimp ass is fired. If you dont like it go suck a dick.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Amazing Facts*

*I find it ironic that after about 8 years of complete disrespect, contempt and heinous threats toward the POTUS, conservatives now lament the lack of respect for authority when people don't bow down to the almighty Barney Fifes*


----------



## Dan Daly

Funny how when the sheriff or chief do something one agrees with, he/she is a cop, but when they do something one disagrees with they are just politicians, ain't it?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Ben Fields is just another unemployed Donuts Shark   whose fins are currently being made into "shark fin soup"...*


----------



## bucs90

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Ben Fields is just another unemployed Donuts Shark   whose fins are currently being made into "shark fin soup"...*



Ah. A very mature remark from a liberal, as usual.


----------



## Correll

Programmer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the fact that society can't remove a bad girl from the class room is uncivilized.
> 
> The rest of your rant is nothing but more of the decadence I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
Click to expand...



Except he didn't violate it.

He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.

That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *GOP Goons are schizophrenic ...........*
> 
> GOP Goon #1 : *We need our guns in case the government ever decides to savagely come after us.*
> 
> GOP Goon #1 *Why didn't she just listen to the officer!?*


and?


----------



## jc456

I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?


----------



## dannyboys

Dan Daly said:


> Funny how when the sheriff or chief do something one agrees with, he/she is a cop, but when they do something one disagrees with they are just politicians, ain't it?


Funny how when a police chief or sheriff looks at all the evidence and on that bases decides not to charge officer Wilson you fucking LIB assholes claim the police chief etc are "corrupt".


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
Click to expand...

He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.


----------



## jc456

BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See when someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?


It's not his job to "remove" the student.  It's was his job to protect her.  It's not she was under arrest, she just wasn't obeying.  That's kids for ya, and no, you don't get to turn them upside down and throw them across the floor regardless.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not his job to "remove" the student.  It's was his job to protect her.  It's not she was under arrest, she just wasn't obeying.  That's kids for ya, and no, you don't get to turn them upside down and throw them across the floor regardless.
Click to expand...

then why was he there?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.


This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
Click to expand...



That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.

Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
Click to expand...

thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not his job to "remove" the student.  It's was his job to protect her.  It's not she was under arrest, she just wasn't obeying.  That's kids for ya, and no, you don't get to turn them upside down and throw them across the floor regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was he there?
Click to expand...

To protect them from criminal activity, not to play He-Man the Enforcer.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
Click to expand...

There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
Click to expand...

again, I'd pin a medal on the dude's chest.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
Click to expand...

There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not his job to "remove" the student.  It's was his job to protect her.  It's not she was under arrest, she just wasn't obeying.  That's kids for ya, and no, you don't get to turn them upside down and throw them across the floor regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was he there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To protect them from criminal activity, not to play He-Man the Enforcer.
Click to expand...

again with the deflection.  Why was he there, she didn't call for him.  So why was he there.  Oh, the teacher felt she was in danger so that's why he was called?

You crack me up dude.  You have no desire to politely or rationally discuss any topic.  It's not in you dude.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, I'd pin a medal on the dude's chest.
Click to expand...

You are a supporter of police brutality, especially against *******, so I'm sure you would.


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
Click to expand...



Remember that when some crack head is kicking in your door. Who do you want to show up?

Some grandmother who aced her Community Engagement Class? Or some cop who can bench press 600 pounds and is not coming to talk about the criminals "feelings"?


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
Click to expand...

no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not his job to "remove" the student.  It's was his job to protect her.  It's not she was under arrest, she just wasn't obeying.  That's kids for ya, and no, you don't get to turn them upside down and throw them across the floor regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was he there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To protect them from criminal activity, not to play He-Man the Enforcer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again with the deflection.  Why was he there, she didn't call for him.  So why was he there.  Oh, the teacher felt she was in danger so that's why he was called?
> 
> You crack me up dude.  You have no desire to politely or rationally discuss any topic.  It's not in you dude.
Click to expand...

No one was in danger, or thought anything of the kind.


----------



## Dan Daly

dannyboys said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how when the sheriff or chief do something one agrees with, he/she is a cop, but when they do something one disagrees with they are just politicians, ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how when a police chief or sheriff looks at all the evidence and on that bases decides not to charge officer Wilson you fucking LIB assholes claim the police chief etc are "corrupt".
Click to expand...


same-same   When someone you agree with them,  they are just doing their jobs, but when you disagree they are political, corrupt, etc. This applies across all your wacky partisan political lines, dipshit.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
Click to expand...

He was fired for Excessive Use of Force, turning a teenage girl upside down and throwing her across the floor.  He lost it, now he's gone.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, I'd pin a medal on the dude's chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a supporter of police brutality, especially against *******, so I'm sure you would.
Click to expand...

you know nothing about me and are deflecting some more.  you have no answer, you are a cry baby wannabe on a message board sitting behind a computer that hides you.  ewwwwwwwww.  You have little if any ideas about public procedures and are useless in a debate oriented forum.  you are no longer worth my time.  You can post all you want on my posts, I no longer will repost to you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that when some crack head is kicking in your door. Who do you want to show up?
> 
> Some grandmother who aced her Community Engagement Class? Or some cop who can bench press 600 pounds and is not coming to talk about the criminals "feelings"?
Click to expand...

Police Brutality is not allowed, regardless.


----------



## Programmer

Correll said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said she can't be removed. It's how he did it that is the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he lost his job and was banned from entering district properties, so yeah he obviously violated the public trust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
Click to expand...

Violation.  Fired for carrying out the largest disruption in civility in school district history and blowing the credibility of his brethren in the law.Shitboxed.


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
Click to expand...


By refusing to leave she became a trespasser. 

NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?


----------



## jc456

Programmer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violation.  Fired for carrying out the largest disruption in civility in school district history and blowing the credibility of his brethren in the law.Shitboxed.
Click to expand...

and he should receive a medal.  He has one from me.  I applaud the action.  Now, just post up the procedure he didn't follow.


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that when some crack head is kicking in your door. Who do you want to show up?
> 
> Some grandmother who aced her Community Engagement Class? Or some cop who can bench press 600 pounds and is not coming to talk about the criminals "feelings"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police Brutality is not allowed, regardless.
Click to expand...



Remember than while the crack head is slamming your head against the wall because you don't have enough good stuff for him to sell. 

Maybe if you tell him that you fully support his "right" to be handled with kid gloves he will go easy on you.


----------



## Correll

Programmer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violation.  Fired for carrying out the largest disruption in civility in school district history and blowing the credibility of his brethren in the law.Shitboxed.
Click to expand...


Nope. YOu libs just blew the credibility of every teacher in the country.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?


I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
Click to expand...

Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.


----------



## dannyboys

Programmer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you fire the man the removed her, the only way he could, by force, you are saying that she can't be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violation.  Fired for carrying out the largest disruption in civility in school district history and blowing the credibility of his brethren in the law.Shitboxed.
Click to expand...

It was the negro **** that was the cause of the school disruption. She is facing a number of felony charges and WILL be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
You can bet the police union lawyers will be watching every move a Pros. makes.
The LEO "brethren" 100% are supporting the LEO involved.
 When was the last time you wore your "Hands Up Don't Shoot" T shirt in public asshole? HAAAAAA HAAAAAA! Fucking pygama-boy loser!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
Click to expand...

That would have been fine, had they done that.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See when someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.


Its called common sense.  Pretty sure the procedure whatever it is says nothing about slinging the student across the floor. Ironically thats what the cave monkey got canned for.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> It was the negro **** that was the cause of the school disruption. She is facing a number of felony charges and WILL be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


Do you just make this insane BS yourself, or do you have help?


----------



## Programmer

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
Click to expand...

Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?


----------



## Asclepias

PaintMyHouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been fine, had they done that.
Click to expand...

JC will claim that it is impossible to that even though it was possible for him to flip the desk over and sling the student.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
Click to expand...


And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.

Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.

Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.



THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.

THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.


Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.


----------



## Asclepias

Programmer said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
Click to expand...

Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.


----------



## Dan Daly

dannyboys said:


> The LEO "brethren" 100% are supporting the LEO involved.



Uh, no.  Obviously.  Riddle me this...how many deputies are resigning in protest over the Sheriff's actions?  
Granted, most cops, just like the sheeple they serve, will rarely stand up on principle if it might cause them the loss of their paycheck.


----------



## Correll

Programmer said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is no proper procedure.  If there were a proper procedure, I'm confident the cop would have followed that.  And, any, I mean any, other action would have resulted in the same sort of display.  See one someone wishes to be unruly, then they will do unruly things.  They don't care.  THEY DON'T CARE.
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
Click to expand...


You still have to remove her by force.

And now you libs would be ridiculing him for needing help. 

ANd other than that, having the same conversation.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
Click to expand...

No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
Click to expand...



Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.


----------



## Dan Daly

Asclepias said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
Click to expand...


I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
Click to expand...



This is already on her.

You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.

There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.

You're a liar, but we already know this.


----------



## Dan Daly

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
Click to expand...


So I can kick the crap out of you for walking on my lawn, right?


----------



## Programmer

Correll said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violation.  Fired for carrying out the largest disruption in civility in school district history and blowing the credibility of his brethren in the law.Shitboxed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. YOu libs just blew the credibility of every teacher in the country.
Click to expand...

Right.  Your prison-state, union-backing position is liberal.


----------



## Correll

Dan Daly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I can kick the crap out of you for walking on my lawn, right?
Click to expand...


If I stand there and refuse to leave, you can certainly call the cops.

If I stand there and tell the cops to piss off, and then take a swing at one when he goes to escort me from your property, how do you think that will work out for me?

DO you think he will ask me if I am upset and maybe need some time to sort out my feelings?

DO you think that he will apologize for invading my personal space?

Do you think that he will go away and come back after I have time to calm down?

Hint: The answer to all these questions is no.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
Click to expand...

You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.


----------



## Correll

Programmer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violation.  Fired for carrying out the largest disruption in civility in school district history and blowing the credibility of his brethren in the law.Shitboxed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. YOu libs just blew the credibility of every teacher in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Your prison-state, union-backing position is liberal.
Click to expand...


Err, what?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Dan Daly said:


> Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.


Yes, and he was fired for his, which is entirely appropriate...


----------



## Asclepias

Dan Daly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
Click to expand...

Not really. My daughters tell me all the time that students not making any noise have their phones confiscated simply because they are not paying attention. I agree the girl is not innocent but refusing to give up her phone or leave the class in no way warranted what the feral chimp of a cop did.


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war.
Click to expand...


How does letting disruptive "students" flout the teachers authority and disrupt the class room lead to winning any "war"?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
Click to expand...

She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

CNN's crawl about this compared to Fox's:

CNN: "...officer throws female student across the classroom...."

Fox: ...officer flips over student's desk..."

Fox > CNN.

CNN's taken a noticeable anti-law enforcement turn.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does letting disruptive "students" flout the teachers authority and disrupt the class room lead to winning any "war"?
Click to expand...

You obviously have poor leadership skills like the teacher. You dont have the capacity to understand what he is talking about when he says. "You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war."


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?



Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”

Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student



DERP!


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
Click to expand...


She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.

By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> CNN's crawl about this compared to Fox's:
> 
> CNN: "...officer throws female student across the classroom...."
> 
> Fox: ...officer flips over student's desk..."
> 
> Fox > CNN.
> 
> CNN's taken a noticeable anti-law enforcement turn.



That wasnt CNN. Thats what the person that fired the feral chimp said.

"Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott said he fired Fields because the deputy threw the student at Spring Valley High School.

*"The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," Lott said."*


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
Click to expand...

No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
Click to expand...


Blacks?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does letting disruptive "students" flout the teachers authority and disrupt the class room lead to winning any "war"?
Click to expand...

Because the next day, when all is said and done, she will obey this time, and no throwing her across the floor will be, or ever was, required.  She's a kid, sometimes they get their way for the moment but not in the end.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN's crawl about this compared to Fox's:
> 
> CNN: "...officer throws female student across the classroom...."
> 
> Fox: ...officer flips over student's desk..."
> 
> Fox > CNN.
> 
> CNN's taken a noticeable anti-law enforcement turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasnt CNN. Thats what the person that fired the feral chimp said.
> 
> "Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott said he fired Fields because the deputy threw the student at Spring Valley High School.
> 
> *"The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," Lott said."*
Click to expand...



Wasn't a quote from the site, with an attribution. Was their crawl all morning. If they were quoting, whoever types the crawl didn't bother to mention it.


----------



## Conservative65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone has already made the determination without any testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> How come they do not automatically test the "strength coach" eh ...when he gets sued I hope her lawyers demand a drug screen...hair testing will show 90 days previous drug use... He navigates in circles were steroid use is routine.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want testing for what you've already said was a fact?  Which one is it boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is juiced
Click to expand...


Proof?  You saying it doesn't count.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
Click to expand...

'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Also, the crawl was in relation to the public outrage. "Public outrage over the video showing an officer throwing a female student across the room." Or to that effect.


----------



## Programmer

Dan Daly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> This little piggy has a bad habit of losing it, just like in the video.  Now his career is over, and policing is better for it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
Click to expand...

By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.  

When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
Click to expand...


How do you resist arrest if you're not under arrest?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Delta4Embassy said:


> Also, the crawl was in relation to the public outrage. "Public outrage over the video showing an officer throwing a female student across the room." Or to that effect.



That's not accurate?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The guys defending throwing a teenage girl in a chair across a room think CNBC shouldn't be so mean to conservatives...*


----------



## dannyboys

Ignoring and in essence enabling bad behaviour is not winning fuck all.
Anyway the sub-human negro **** is facing some felony charges.
The LEO and his union are negotiating a 700-800K settlement with the County so he basically won the lottery.
The Tree Dweller negro **** has her arrest information on the National LE data file. As does DHS/CIA/FBI.
Hope the **** likes pussy. If she doesn't she'll get used to it in Federal prison. Hope she likes cat food sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the crawl was in relation to the public outrage. "Public outrage over the video showing an officer throwing a female student across the room." Or to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not accurate?
Click to expand...

Kinda weird huh? That seems to be what the feral chimp was fired for.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
Click to expand...

so, do you think she just would have gone quietly?  LOL, if the cop grabbed her arm and dragged her you'd be on here saying there was a different way to get her to leave.  And I've already sited the problem with attempting to drag the desk.  So again, you haven't provided any legit procedure to remove her.  What is the procedure genius?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, do you think she just would have gone quietly?
Click to expand...

Why not? She was quiet until the cop attacked her. Just because you "sited" instead of cited what the problem was doesnt mean you know what you are talking about. There was no problem. You just had to make up one because you were to stupid to use common sense.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does letting disruptive "students" flout the teachers authority and disrupt the class room lead to winning any "war"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have poor leadership skills like the teacher. You dont have the capacity to understand what he is talking about when he says. "You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war."
Click to expand...

the teacher?  hahahahahahahaah, really?  what is it you feel the teacher did in error?  I'm all eyes to see this.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> 
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, do you think she just would have gone quietly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? She was quiet until the cop attacked her.
Click to expand...

you obviously didn't see the video.  You should actually watch it.  You would learn something.  BTW, he did take her arm and politely asked her to go with him.  So, explain why she didn't just stand up and leave.  So now you wanted him to take the arm and just drag her.  You don't think that would have been on video and you all complaining about that?  hahhahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> 
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
Click to expand...

sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does letting disruptive "students" flout the teachers authority and disrupt the class room lead to winning any "war"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have poor leadership skills like the teacher. You dont have the capacity to understand what he is talking about when he says. "You need to learn how to lose a battle, to win the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the teacher?  hahahahahahahaah, really?  what is it you feel the teacher did in error?  I'm all eyes to see this.
Click to expand...

You wouldnt understand. You havent been taught leadership skills. Its not your fault. I would suggest reading up on the subject. John C. Maxwell is a good place to start.


----------



## Programmer

Correll said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
Click to expand...

There was never trespassing alleged, you union pundit.  And that's not law enforcement, either.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
Click to expand...


Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, do you think she just would have gone quietly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? She was quiet until the cop attacked her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you obviously didn't see the video.  You should actually watch it.  You would learn something.  BTW, he did take her arm and politely asked her to go with him.  So, explain why she didn't just stand up and leave.  So now you wanted him to take the arm and just drag her.  You don't think that would have been on video and you all complaining about that?  hahhahahahahahahahahhahahaha
Click to expand...

I posted the video idiot.


----------



## jc456

Programmer said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the speech, but you deflected from my post.  Put up the proper procedure the cop didn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
Click to expand...


This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.

tres·pass
ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *trespassing*

*1*.
* enter the owner's land or property without permission.*


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, do you think she just would have gone quietly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? She was quiet until the cop attacked her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you obviously didn't see the video.  You should actually watch it.  You would learn something.  BTW, he did take her arm and politely asked her to go with him.  So, explain why she didn't just stand up and leave.  So now you wanted him to take the arm and just drag her.  You don't think that would have been on video and you all complaining about that?  hahhahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted the video idiot.
Click to expand...

and you didn't view it?


----------



## dannyboys

LEO: "Everyone leave this room immediately. Anyone who refuses is going to be arrested and charged with felony obstruction. You want that charge on your record?".
When the room was cleared I would have told the negro **** "I'm counting to five. If you don't get out of your desk in five seconds and put your hands behind your back I'm going to light your negro ass up with this Taser. One.....Two......."


----------



## Programmer

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you resist arrest if you're not under arrest?
Click to expand...

Being young and black?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
Click to expand...

Sticking your head in the sand only diminishes your low reserve of credibility.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> enter the owner's land or property without permission.
Click to expand...

the teacher doesn't need to own the school.  Although tax dollars, basically the teachers do.  But the teacher represents authority and as such is automatically given all authority to maintain school structure.  WOW! the shit you all don't know.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticking your head in the sand only diminishes your low reserve of credibility.
Click to expand...

still waiting.........crickets baby, you all have nothing to share?  pages and pages of insults yet no premium material to post up.  hmmmm sounds like whining.


----------



## Programmer

jc456 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
Click to expand...

she's not going to sit there forever.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no procedure because he wasn't supposed to be doing what he attempted in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
Click to expand...


Call the sheriff's office.


----------



## bucs90

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if she tries to grab something and gets her hand broken we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or if she grabs someone else's desk or someone else, then the cop has to stop, and force her to let go, and we are having the exact same conversation.
> 
> Or he doesn't see it in time and the other kid could be hurt and we are having this exact same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> THe only way for this cop to have avoided this was to stand there like a pussy and let the punk win.
> 
> THat's what you libs want. For the punks to win.
> 
> 
> Some much for Education being important or the Rule of Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No were not having the same conversation. If she grabs something and breaks her hand thats on her. If she grabs another student she can then be arrested for assault. Youre an idiot but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, do you think she just would have gone quietly?  LOL, if the cop grabbed her arm and dragged her you'd be on here saying there was a different way to get her to leave.  And I've already sited the problem with attempting to drag the desk.  So again, you haven't provided any legit procedure to remove her.  What is the procedure genius?
Click to expand...


If he had used a pressure point....she would screeched out in pain and fought. Bad PR.
If he had tazed her....holy hell would erupt.
Pepper spray? God help us all if he had tried that.
Bear hugged her and manhandled her? Close to what we have now.

So....what should he have done? Talk and reason with her? He tried that. Keep doing it for hours? They have class to teach.

The ONLY THING that would've kept this cop off of CNN....was to tell the principle....NO. We cannot remove her. Goodbye. And left.

That's it. That's the ONLY way this cop ends up not being on CNN. And he probably gets suspended for not doing his job.

So the final question....WHY BE A FUCKING COP THESE DAYS??? It's like a ticking PC time bomb until you end up fired or suspended or on CNN......and that's not even discussing the risk of being killed in more dangerous calls.

Fuck it. Enjoy the 10 year crime wave we just entered into folks.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> enter the owner's land or property without permission.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the teacher doesn't need to own the school.  Although tax dollars, basically the teachers do.  But the teacher represents authority and as such is automatically given all authority to maintain school structure.  WOW! the shit you all don't know.
Click to expand...

You asked for the definition of trespass. The teacher cannot expel or suspend the student. You are a fool if you think it was trespassing but you have displayed your lack of intellect enough so that it no longer surprises me how dumb you are.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you resist arrest if you're not under arrest?
Click to expand...

watch the video, the footage is there for your viewing.  That's how.


----------



## bucs90

Programmer said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he was fired for not following procedure.  What is it?  come on smart guy let's see that procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's not going to sit there forever.
Click to expand...


So basically....kids can disrupt class....remain in class...and we can't do shit about it. Got it.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call for backup, preferably female backup.  There's a teenage girl to arrest.  She's calm and in the same spot she's been in for 20-some minutes but she's being an idiot.  Read her her rights in the chair, cuff her in the chair.  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's not going to sit there forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically....kids can disrupt class....remain in class...and we can't do shit about it. Got it.
Click to expand...

There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> enter the owner's land or property without permission.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the teacher doesn't need to own the school.  Although tax dollars, basically the teachers do.  But the teacher represents authority and as such is automatically given all authority to maintain school structure.  WOW! the shit you all don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for the definition of trespass. The teacher cannot expel or suspend the student. You are a fool if you think it was trespassing but you have displayed your lack of intellect enough so that it no longer surprises me how dumb you are.
Click to expand...

no one stated that f00l, the room was the teacher's and he asked the student to leave.  Again based on my previous post.


----------



## danielpalos

would it have been better to cuff the individual first?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> enter the owner's land or property without permission.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the teacher doesn't need to own the school.  Although tax dollars, basically the teachers do.  But the teacher represents authority and as such is automatically given all authority to maintain school structure.  WOW! the shit you all don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for the definition of trespass. The teacher cannot expel or suspend the student. You are a fool if you think it was trespassing but you have displayed your lack of intellect enough so that it no longer surprises me how dumb you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one stated that f00l, the room was the teacher's and he asked the student to leave.  Again based on my previous post.
Click to expand...

No the teacher didnt own the room either. Again based on intellect and common sense.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she was probably yakking/texting or didn't have her ringtones muted, causing a disruption prior to the events being recorded is a safe assumption.   Just because the cop went overboard doesn't make this girl innocent herself.  Both of them made mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is she had broken no law and to be frank was not disrupting the class. She simply refused to give up the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's not going to sit there forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically....kids can disrupt class....remain in class...and we can't do shit about it. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.
Click to expand...

ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?


What for?  She had broken no law.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> LEO: "Everyone leave this room immediately. Anyone who refuses is going to be arrested and charged with felony obstruction. You want that charge on your record?".
> When the room was cleared I would have told the negro **** "I'm counting to five. If you don't get out of your desk in five seconds and put your hands behind your back I'm going to light your negro ass up with this Taser. One.....Two......."



You should go apply. I hear there's an opening.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> enter the owner's land or property without permission.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the teacher doesn't need to own the school.  Although tax dollars, basically the teachers do.  But the teacher represents authority and as such is automatically given all authority to maintain school structure.  WOW! the shit you all don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for the definition of trespass. The teacher cannot expel or suspend the student. You are a fool if you think it was trespassing but you have displayed your lack of intellect enough so that it no longer surprises me how dumb you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one stated that f00l, the room was the teacher's and he asked the student to leave.  Again based on my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the teacher didnt own the room either. Again based on intellect and common sense.
Click to expand...

sure the teacher does.  That's why rooms have their name on it, in it and why they are given the authority.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> By extension of the teacher and administrator, she disrupted school, so you call a cop... If he thinks there's some law that needs to be enforced he can do that.  Probably will.  This is why you don't call the police for bullshit or let things escalate until they have to show up.
> 
> When they show up they can't be total incompetents like this guy, but they can't be expected to do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's not going to sit there forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically....kids can disrupt class....remain in class...and we can't do shit about it. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
Click to expand...

Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
Click to expand...

yes she did, already explained in the thread.


----------



## Programmer

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you resist arrest if you're not under arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watch the video, the footage is there for your viewing.  That's how.
Click to expand...

That's right kids.  If someone grabs hold of your right breast... and it is the all-revered police man... don't resist.  enjoy.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> enter the owner's land or property without permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the teacher doesn't need to own the school.  Although tax dollars, basically the teachers do.  But the teacher represents authority and as such is automatically given all authority to maintain school structure.  WOW! the shit you all don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for the definition of trespass. The teacher cannot expel or suspend the student. You are a fool if you think it was trespassing but you have displayed your lack of intellect enough so that it no longer surprises me how dumb you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one stated that f00l, the room was the teacher's and he asked the student to leave.  Again based on my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the teacher didnt own the room either. Again based on intellect and common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure the teacher does.  That's why rooms have their name on it, in it and why they are given the authority.
Click to expand...

No stupid. The teachers name may be on the door to let the students know who the teacher is. They have the authority to teach not claim ownership of the room. Next you will tell me they have the right to rent it out I guess?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the proper extraction procedure.  Anyone got one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> she's not going to sit there forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically....kids can disrupt class....remain in class...and we can't do shit about it. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
Click to expand...

wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes she did, already explained in the thread.
Click to expand...

What law did she break and can you show me the charges filed against her?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the teacher doesn't need to own the school.  Although tax dollars, basically the teachers do.  But the teacher represents authority and as such is automatically given all authority to maintain school structure.  WOW! the shit you all don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for the definition of trespass. The teacher cannot expel or suspend the student. You are a fool if you think it was trespassing but you have displayed your lack of intellect enough so that it no longer surprises me how dumb you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one stated that f00l, the room was the teacher's and he asked the student to leave.  Again based on my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the teacher didnt own the room either. Again based on intellect and common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure the teacher does.  That's why rooms have their name on it, in it and why they are given the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. The teachers name may be on the door to let the students know who the teacher is. They have the authority to teach not claim ownership of the room. Next you will tell me they have the right to rent it out I guess?
Click to expand...

well I disagree with you.  You can't prove otherwise can you?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes she did, already explained in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What law did she break and can you show me the charges filed against her?
Click to expand...

read the thread, it's earlier back a few hundred pages.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
Click to expand...

For refusing to obey lawful authority.

for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;

immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.

Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
Click to expand...

what did I state in error?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's not going to sit there forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically....kids can disrupt class....remain in class...and we can't do shit about it. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
Click to expand...

No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
Click to expand...

Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.


----------



## jc456

Programmer said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you resist arrest if you're not under arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being young and black?
Click to expand...

not following directives by authority.  You should read up on that and understand. It would make you look more intelligent.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
Click to expand...


Everything.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically....kids can disrupt class....remain in class...and we can't do shit about it. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
Click to expand...

ever put your feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving when being pulled?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
Click to expand...

Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"

2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.
> 
> 
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
Click to expand...

Putting your feet on the floor wont stop me from pulling the desk backwards dummy.  It also wont matter if you grab the door frame. Pretty hard to hold onto a door frame if someone bigger than you is pulling your hands off the door frame.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything.
Click to expand...

I did?  hmmmm so the cop didn't remove the student from her desk?  He didn't tip the desk over grab her and remove her?  Hmmmmmmm perhaps you should watch the video.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
Click to expand...

sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for the definition of trespass. The teacher cannot expel or suspend the student. You are a fool if you think it was trespassing but you have displayed your lack of intellect enough so that it no longer surprises me how dumb you are.
> 
> 
> 
> no one stated that f00l, the room was the teacher's and he asked the student to leave.  Again based on my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the teacher didnt own the room either. Again based on intellect and common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure the teacher does.  That's why rooms have their name on it, in it and why they are given the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. The teachers name may be on the door to let the students know who the teacher is. They have the authority to teach not claim ownership of the room. Next you will tell me they have the right to rent it out I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I disagree with you.  You can't prove otherwise can you?
Click to expand...

I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
Click to expand...

Says the guy that would have trouble dragging a desk with a 16 yr girl in it out of a room.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one stated that f00l, the room was the teacher's and he asked the student to leave.  Again based on my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> No the teacher didnt own the room either. Again based on intellect and common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure the teacher does.  That's why rooms have their name on it, in it and why they are given the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. The teachers name may be on the door to let the students know who the teacher is. They have the authority to teach not claim ownership of the room. Next you will tell me they have the right to rent it out I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I disagree with you.  You can't prove otherwise can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.
Click to expand...

why?  She was.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the teacher didnt own the room either. Again based on intellect and common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> sure the teacher does.  That's why rooms have their name on it, in it and why they are given the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. The teachers name may be on the door to let the students know who the teacher is. They have the authority to teach not claim ownership of the room. Next you will tell me they have the right to rent it out I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I disagree with you.  You can't prove otherwise can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  She was.
Click to expand...

Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that would have trouble dragging a desk with a 16 yr girl in it out of a room.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure the teacher does.  That's why rooms have their name on it, in it and why they are given the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The teachers name may be on the door to let the students know who the teacher is. They have the authority to teach not claim ownership of the room. Next you will tell me they have the right to rent it out I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I disagree with you.  You can't prove otherwise can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  She was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
Click to expand...

I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
Click to expand...

disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> 
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that would have trouble dragging a desk with a 16 yr girl in it out of a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.
Click to expand...

I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The teachers name may be on the door to let the students know who the teacher is. They have the authority to teach not claim ownership of the room. Next you will tell me they have the right to rent it out I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> well I disagree with you.  You can't prove otherwise can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  She was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.
Click to expand...

So you admit you dont know what you are talking about? Took you long enough. Thanks for finally being honest.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your feet on the floor wont stop me from pulling the desk backwards dummy.  It also wont matter if you grab the door frame. Pretty hard to hold onto a door frame if someone bigger than you is pulling your hands off the door frame.
Click to expand...

so how many hands does the cop supposedly have?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I disagree with you.  You can't prove otherwise can you?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  She was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you dont know what you are talking about? Took you long enough. Thanks for finally being honest.
Click to expand...

I did?  when?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
Click to expand...




jc456 said:


> post rationally


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your feet on the floor wont stop me from pulling the desk backwards dummy.  It also wont matter if you grab the door frame. Pretty hard to hold onto a door frame if someone bigger than you is pulling your hands off the door frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how many hands does the cop supposedly have?
Click to expand...

Most humans have 2. He may have had 4 since he was a feral chimp.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> 
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that would have trouble dragging a desk with a 16 yr girl in it out of a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
Click to expand...

did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha


----------



## Correll

I


jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.
> 
> 
> 
> why?  She was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you dont know what you are talking about? Took you long enough. Thanks for finally being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did?  when?
Click to expand...


He lies a lot.


----------



## danielpalos

social morals for free.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse me', would be the polite thing to say when you belch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the facts when arguing a point would be smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did I state in error?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

volley


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to prove anything. You have to prove your claim that it was trespassing.
> 
> 
> 
> why?  She was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you dont know what you are talking about? Took you long enough. Thanks for finally being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did?  when?
Click to expand...

See your previous post where you claimed she was trespassing but then admitted you didnt know what she was charged with.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your feet on the floor wont stop me from pulling the desk backwards dummy.  It also wont matter if you grab the door frame. Pretty hard to hold onto a door frame if someone bigger than you is pulling your hands off the door frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how many hands does the cop supposedly have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most humans have 2. He may have had 4 since he was a feral chimp.
Click to expand...

so you admit that you'd need four hands to accomplish your extraction.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick any of your posts. You pretty much have no clue what you are talking about in any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that would have trouble dragging a desk with a 16 yr girl in it out of a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
Click to expand...

I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?  She was.
> 
> 
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you dont know what you are talking about? Took you long enough. Thanks for finally being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did?  when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See your previous post where you claimed she was trespassing but then admitted you didnt know what she was charged with.
Click to expand...

it all started with social Badness for free.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?  She was.
> 
> 
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you dont know what you are talking about? Took you long enough. Thanks for finally being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did?  when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See your previous post where you claimed she was trespassing but then admitted you didnt know what she was charged with.
Click to expand...

what does that have to do with anything?  she was trespassing.  whether or not they charge her is beside the point.  Again, they feel sooooooo sorry for her they went light.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ever put feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your feet on the floor wont stop me from pulling the desk backwards dummy.  It also wont matter if you grab the door frame. Pretty hard to hold onto a door frame if someone bigger than you is pulling your hands off the door frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how many hands does the cop supposedly have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most humans have 2. He may have had 4 since he was a feral chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you admit that you'd need four hands to accomplish your extraction.
Click to expand...

I only admit he may have had 4 hands.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
Click to expand...




danielpalos said:


> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.



WTF? 
LOL


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because she wasnt. Show me where she was charged with trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen what she's been charged with.  My guess is she will be rewarded and sent to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you dont know what you are talking about? Took you long enough. Thanks for finally being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did?  when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See your previous post where you claimed she was trespassing but then admitted you didnt know what she was charged with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with anything?  she was trespassing.  whether or not they charge her is beside the point.  Again, they feel sooooooo sorry for her they went light.
Click to expand...

It has plenty to do with it. You claimed it was trespassing. So prove to me how she was trespassing. Remember the teacher doesnt own the class and she can only be suspended or expelled by an administrator.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure that's a good reply when you can't use logic and post rationally about a subject such as the OP.  So you still have no way to properly extract the student I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy that would have trouble dragging a desk with a 16 yr girl in it out of a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
Click to expand...

the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.


----------



## danielpalos

Hutch Starskey said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
Click to expand...

and the security.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy that would have trouble dragging a desk with a 16 yr girl in it out of a room.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
Click to expand...

I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still waiting on that proof the student was trespassing at the school...she was required to attend by law.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
Click to expand...

They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
Click to expand...

what is the purpose of making such a statement if that isn't your goal?  Oh and you're failing badly, but whatever.  It's a free board, you can write mostly what you'd like.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> 
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
Click to expand...

so you were there? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PredFan

I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled. 

Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the purpose of making such a statement if that isn't your goal?  Oh and you're failing badly, but whatever.  It's a free board, you can write mostly what you'd like.
Click to expand...

Proving you dont know what you are talking about is my goal.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you were there? hmmmmmmmmm
Click to expand...

No dummy. I read about and even posted what she was charged with.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the purpose of making such a statement if that isn't your goal?  Oh and you're failing badly, but whatever.  It's a free board, you can write mostly what you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving you dont know what you are talking about is my goal.
Click to expand...

well you won't ever get there.  But know, you still haven't provided any extraction procedure.  I don't really care the charge to the student.  she was handled properly by the cop.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the purpose of making such a statement if that isn't your goal?  Oh and you're failing badly, but whatever.  It's a free board, you can write mostly what you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving you dont know what you are talking about is my goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you won't ever get there.  But know, you still haven't provided any extraction procedure.  I don't really care the charge to the student.  she was handled properly by the cop.
Click to expand...

I already accomplished my goal. You have no clue what you are talking about. If you did you would have posted the proof instead of stalling like you are doing now.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha, go for it genius.  Go to a school and try and drag a desk with a 5 foot 5 130 lb person in it.  Ask that person to struggle and not allow the desk to move.  Go for it, try it, you will see my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
Click to expand...


He's winning the argument that the officer was correct(even though he was fired), that you could not possibly have pulled the desk, that she was tresspassing whether charges were filed or not and that you haven't watched the video. Oh and he thinks you aren't posting rationally. 


Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  She had broken no law.
> 
> 
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
Click to expand...


I'd be willing to bet that those charges will go away after all of this especially if she was injured.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you were there? hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. I read about and even posted what she was charged with.
Click to expand...

good for you!  the mere fact that she was charged with something  proves my point.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I already did it while I was a minor in the 7th grade. Dont project your physical weakness on the officer. He was a full grown cave chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's winning the argument that the officer was correct(even though he was fired), that you could not possibly have pulled the desk, that she was tresspassing whether charges were filed or not and that you haven't watched the video.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> For refusing to obey lawful authority.
> 
> for case study purposes regarding our Second Amendment;
> 
> immobilizing and that form of Infringement of Individual Liberty and the potential, to keep and bear Arms; must be secured in favor of well regulated militias whenever that situation should present itself.
> 
> Paragraph (2) of DC v Heller supports this conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that those charges will go away after all of this especially if she was injured.
Click to expand...

exactly, summarized perfectly.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you were there? hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. I read about and even posted what she was charged with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you!  the mere fact that she was charged with something  proves my point.
Click to expand...

Your point was that she was trespassing. She wasnt charged with trespassing. You still have not provided the link that proves she was trespassing....at the school...she was required by law to attend.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,

On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's winning the argument that the officer was correct(even though he was fired), that you could not possibly have pulled the desk, that she was tresspassing whether charges were filed or not and that you haven't watched the video.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that those charges will go away after all of this especially if she was injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly, summarized perfectly.
Click to expand...

Too dumb to recognize sarcasm.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it sounded like he just described MOST of America.
> 
> Most people respect teh rules and rarely violate them and rarely see force used.
> 
> The girl, not so much.
> 
> Did not respect the rules, did not respect any authority or any social contract and thus force used to remove her.
> 
> As was right and proper.
> 
> 
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excess use of force is a judgment call, in fact it's nothing more than an opinion, one you're stupid enough to take for fact. The only time it becomes clear excessive use of force is once the suspect is immobilized and force continues to be used, such as on Rodney King.  Kicking, punching, nightsticking a suspect repeatedly is excessive force.  This is important because in the lawsuit, the City of Columbia is going to be asked to demonstrate why they deemed excessive force and they will not be able to defend their reasoning.  So he will end up getting $1.5 million because Sheriff Lott was a pussy who wanted to fire one of his own deputies to stave off having the city burned down by feral chimpanzees rioting and looting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the frick brand of glue do you sniff?
> 
> You don't pick up a desk with a person in it, flip it backward nearly impaling an innocent bysitter, then pick her up and throw her against the wall.  You simply DON'T do that.  Not on this or any other planet.  Not even in South Freaking Carolina.
> 
> Your desperate denialist attempts to slob the knob of Daddy Authority Figure no matter how far you have to reach to do it are downright embarrassing.  Get a fuckin'  GRIP dood.
Click to expand...

I'm not responding to anymore of your posts as long as you keep lying.  I've been patient with you, but when you keep saying "he picked up the desk with a person in it and flipped it" it ends the conversation because I'm discussing this issue based on what happened and you're lying.  Good bye.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did what, disrupt a class and get extracted?  hahaahhahhahhahahaahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm breaking you down. Dont be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing you're breaking down is the continuing lack of knowledge you have.  So beat your chest and act like you have some win.  But you haven't, I won.  so I can do exactly the same thing post my win.  what relevance does it have?  What is it you win if you did?  Nothing, you win looking stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not concerned with winning. I said I am breaking you down. Where did winning come into your thought process? You cant win on the internet dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's winning the argument that the officer was correct(even though he was fired), that you could not possibly have pulled the desk, that she was tresspassing whether charges were filed or not and that you haven't watched the video.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she was charged with "Disturbing Schools"
> 
> 2011-2012 Bill 3203: Disturbing schools - South Carolina Legislature Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> disturbing the Peace and domestic Tranquility of Organs of a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to charge her with something and trespassing was out of the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that those charges will go away after all of this especially if she was injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly, summarized perfectly.
Click to expand...


I got your back bro.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> S
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops aren't stupid, and in fact most of them have at least a BA.  I can't think any would be so dumb that they don't figure out that what happened to this cop could happen to them too.  They'll either refuse the post, or they'll take it but never actually do anything. They aren't dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You think that Constable Grandpa is the man they choose to deal with gang, drug, and violence invested public high schools?
> 
> Dumb-de-dumb-dumb-dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were two grampas at a school I went to.  At this particular school they had all these problems, but the police were not expected to intimidate students.  I assume you don't think that's what's needed in schools.  Narcs would come to school and deal with drugs.  The school called the police when there was violence.  By no means were school cops and truancy cops classroom security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you went to a nice school.  You're not that bright, I can see that, but I'm sure you're at least intelligent to know there are high schools in this country that make Eastside High look like a theme park. In fact, you can gage how violent a school is by how much "color" it has.
> 
> BTW, I went to a nice school here in Idaho.  I was one of about 10 students who wasn't white. It was calm, orderly, and the kids relatively well behaved.  We didn't have a police officer on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to nice schools.  The one I mentioned was a public school that was not nice, white or in a nice theme park area.  Appealing to your intelligence and life experience: can you see how school cops are the desk jobber/older cops on the sheriff's squad vs the sheriff's special forces unit?  Come to think of it, I know another silver-haired school cop.
> 
> At my first highschool, the neighborhood posed a threat to the schools and the students.  Like in most 'bad' schools.  They'd make a big presence when school let out, for example.  They had cops on foot and horses after some violence hurt a kid elsewhere in Los Angeles.
> 
> The Idaho perspective on this seems hypothetical to me.  There are places that are actually dealing with worse than cellphone kid, and they manage better than fired guy most of the time..
Click to expand...

So by your own admission, neither you nor I can draw upon our own experience to compare to what happens in this school.  Old, enfeebled people are unable to handle these youth on the cusp of adulthood who are committing very adult crimes.  Eastside High is the better comparison, and if you need a real comparison, try to imagine Constable Gramps trying to patrol this famed school in the movie "Lean On Me".   And since we don't have a Joe Clarke for every negro dense high school in the country, we need a strong police presence with police empowered to do what they're trained to do.  

Teachers asked for cops in the school to feel safer. They are going to return to the days when they were in fear now.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

LilOlLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
Click to expand...

Refusing to obey the orders of a police officer is a crime. 

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## bucs90

Vandalshandle said:


> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.



Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.

BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

LilOlLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your want me to believe that you raised four kids and they NEVER misbehaved? LMAO You probably sent them to their room to watch tv, play video games and chat on their cell phones or internet. He turned her over with her in the chair, dragged her and threw her across the room. Ni99er hater. Simple as that.
Click to expand...

I have 4 kids too and we're teaching them to respect authority and follow the law.  Yes, kids are very well behaved when they don't have cop hater parents like you.


----------



## LOki

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to obey the orders of a police officer is a crime.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...


----------



## LOki

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your want me to believe that you raised four kids and they NEVER misbehaved? LMAO You probably sent them to their room to watch tv, play video games and chat on their cell phones or internet. He turned her over with her in the chair, dragged her and threw her across the room. Ni99er hater. Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 4 kids too and we're teaching them to respect authority and follow the law.  Yes, kids are very well behaved when they don't have cop hater parents like you.
Click to expand...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

LilOlLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting what? Verbal command to put away her cell phone? Kids are bratty as some adults are abusive and excessive use of force. *If I did something like this to my kids I would be doing 20 years in prison.*  But an policeman can do this to my child and be doing his job??
> He used excessive force considering his size and the size of the girl. He turn this child over in here chair and dragged her across the room. Do you think he would do this to his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my daughters behaved like this bitch did to the authorities and caused that much bullshit trouble in a classroom then YES I would have done it to my own daughter.
> But you see all five of my now grown kids NEVER got into any trouble with any authority. They are all very well educated hard working prosperous descent people. They look at the likes of this low-life bitch and shake their heads in disgust. As do all  decent folk.
> But you're defending her which makes you as much a low-life as the bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is defending the bad behavior (texting)  but it is not a crime and she should not have been treated as a criminal and slammed around like a dog. You do not know this girl and have no right to call her a low life bitch..Reflex on who you are. His racist ass was fired and should be charged with criminally assaulting this child.If this girl had been white her mother would have been called to the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She refused to leave the classroom.
> 
> Society has fired the law enforcement officer that removed her from the classroom.
> 
> That is society as a whole "defending" her.
> 
> SHe has won, the teacher, the cop, the other students, and society as a whole has lost.
> 
> Her skin color is relevant as it is the reason she is "privileged" to be above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has  not won. She will account for her bad behavior but not with hanging.
Click to expand...

No she won't.  She has not been charged with her most serious crime, assaulting a police officer and she will go on thinking she was vindicated especially by her asshole lawyer making a victim out of her and she will keep engaging the police until she gets herself shot.  

That's why the wise Proverb says, "He who spares the rod hates his son".  (13:24) This poor girl is full of "caring" adults who hate her because not teaching a child discipline is the most hateful thing you can do to them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
Click to expand...

He didn't screw up.  Even his boss couldn't specify what he did wrong.  Hence the upcoming lawsuit.


----------



## jc456

Pin a medal on that officer!!!!


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a college degree and being a cop with it doesn't vindicate smarts or wisdom.  Setting that aside, a school cop is an old man job suited to nice people with a community service mindset and the willingness to work for that sort of pay.  Only from shit government workers will you hear that it is stupid to take a position where you're expected to do your job professionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You think that Constable Grandpa is the man they choose to deal with gang, drug, and violence invested public high schools?
> 
> Dumb-de-dumb-dumb-dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were two grampas at a school I went to.  At this particular school they had all these problems, but the police were not expected to intimidate students.  I assume you don't think that's what's needed in schools.  Narcs would come to school and deal with drugs.  The school called the police when there was violence.  By no means were school cops and truancy cops classroom security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you went to a nice school.  You're not that bright, I can see that, but I'm sure you're at least intelligent to know there are high schools in this country that make Eastside High look like a theme park. In fact, you can gage how violent a school is by how much "color" it has.
> 
> BTW, I went to a nice school here in Idaho.  I was one of about 10 students who wasn't white. It was calm, orderly, and the kids relatively well behaved.  We didn't have a police officer on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to nice schools.  The one I mentioned was a public school that was not nice, white or in a nice theme park area.  Appealing to your intelligence and life experience: can you see how school cops are the desk jobber/older cops on the sheriff's squad vs the sheriff's special forces unit?  Come to think of it, I know another silver-haired school cop.
> 
> At my first highschool, the neighborhood posed a threat to the schools and the students.  Like in most 'bad' schools.  They'd make a big presence when school let out, for example.  They had cops on foot and horses after some violence hurt a kid elsewhere in Los Angeles.
> 
> The Idaho perspective on this seems hypothetical to me.  There are places that are actually dealing with worse than cellphone kid, and they manage better than fired guy most of the time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So by your own admission, neither you nor I can draw upon our own experience to compare to what happens in this school.  Old, enfeebled people are unable to handle these youth on the cusp of adulthood who are committing very adult crimes.  Eastside High is the better comparison, and if you need a real comparison, try to imagine Constable Gramps trying to patrol this famed school in the movie "Lean On Me".   And since we don't have a Joe Clarke for every negro dense high school in the country, we need a strong police presence with police empowered to do what they're trained to do.
> 
> Teachers asked for cops in the school to feel safer. They are going to return to the days when they were in fear now.
Click to expand...


Exactly right.

The SRO program in most schools was a response to Columbine and school shootings. Student discipline was never part of the original plan. However...like anything...slowly teachers and staff used the cops for discipline. Give an inch, mission creep, however we say it.

Slowly but surely....PDs  shuffled their less capable officers to the schools. Those who can't hack it on the street often to to the schools. Slower smaller weaker cops. Kinder gentler. But then....school staffs started grumbling about not feeling like those cops could handle a dangerous threat.

So....a few A type cops were filtered in. No nonsense types.

The types that of  a shit head like Klebold or Lanza walk in with a rifle to murder kids...the cop rushes towards and drops the motherfucker.

But NOW....they want a cop who runs head on at a man with a rifle without hesitation .....but will hug it out and be Andy Griffith the rest of the time. Well humans are humans...and those two personalities don't usually come in the same person.

So the answer is....arm some teacher and take cops out of schools.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Dan Daly said:


> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> So if you want to be a common thug rather than a good cop...go for it...but don't whine when good cops and citizens (those people you work FOR) hold you accountable for your actions.



An even better lesson is, if you don't want police protection, stop calling them, stop posting them at schools, and stop demanding they do the teachers' job because when you call in the police, they're going to act like police.  BTW, Sheriff Lott is not a cop, he's a politician trying to keep the city from being burned down by hordes of rioting feral chimpanzees by throwing one of his deputies under the bus.  Get a clue, you of all people should know better.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't screw up.  Even his boss couldn't specify what he did wrong.  Hence the upcoming lawsuit.
Click to expand...


Yeah....I'm still waiting to hear what removal techniques he should have used. 99% of these idiots have never been in a real fight against a fully resisting human. They don't realize how ugly it is and how often techniques fail. The Steven Segal shit where he used the Red Tiger Pinky Fingernail Lock to escort a terrorist is fiction. Libs think those techniques are reliable and work most times. They dont. Fights are sloppy and uglym


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> So if you want to be a common thug rather than a good cop...go for it...but don't whine when good cops and citizens (those people you work FOR) hold you accountable for your actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even better lesson is, if you don't want police protection, stop calling them, stop posting them at schools, and stop demanding they do the teachers' job because when you call in the police, they're going to act like police.  BTW, Sheriff Lott is not a cop, he's a politician trying to keep the city from being burned down by hordes of rioting feral chimpanzees by throwing one of his deputies under the bus.  Get a clue, you of all people should know better.
Click to expand...


And he's a Democrat. No wonder he instantly caved when Jesse Jackson showed up. He's one of the few Democrat sheriffs in SC and his county....no surprise....is the most violent one in SC.


----------



## jc456

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't screw up.  Even his boss couldn't specify what he did wrong.  Hence the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....I'm still waiting to hear what removal techniques he should have used. 99% of these idiots have never been in a real fight against a fully resisting human. They don't realize how ugly it is and how often techniques fail. The Steven Segal shit where he used the Red Tiger Pinky Fingernail Lock to escort a terrorist is fiction. Libs think those techniques are reliable and work most times. They dont. Fights are sloppy and uglym
Click to expand...

same with me.  I'd like the details of the extraction practices that are available for cops in schools.


----------



## bucs90

jc456 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't screw up.  Even his boss couldn't specify what he did wrong.  Hence the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....I'm still waiting to hear what removal techniques he should have used. 99% of these idiots have never been in a real fight against a fully resisting human. They don't realize how ugly it is and how often techniques fail. The Steven Segal shit where he used the Red Tiger Pinky Fingernail Lock to escort a terrorist is fiction. Libs think those techniques are reliable and work most times. They dont. Fights are sloppy and uglym
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same with me.  I'd like the details of the extraction practices that are available for cops in schools.
Click to expand...

BELOW...video of how to do it.
The standard escort position. Simply take the arm by the wrist and elbow...lead them away. This simple touch along is enough for 99% of people to comply. There was NOTHING to indicate to the cop that she would be any different. If it fails....use the armbar takedown.

But she was determined. She pulled away...threw a punch...curled her legs to the desk. Resisted.

He's trained in this: (btw...also trained to move them AWAY from bystanders to handcuff....which he did)



So....he tried the escort position. Failed. He tried the takedown...modified for a person sitting down in which you grab the jaw and turn the head (typically for removal from a car, but works in a desk the same way) and it failed and she threw a punch.

Notice his arm around her jaw? AS HE WAS TAUGHT...the mandibular angle pressure point:

He tried 2 techniques he was taught, which both failed nearly instantly because she resisted and struggled....which ANYONE who has been in a fight knows...it never goes as planned and gets ugly quick. 

Then...fight is on.

It's called PPCT. Taught to most cops. Founded by Bruce Sittle, hand to hand expert and instructor to cops and military.

So libs....there it is. Cop did everything as the book teaches it. NAACP got angry. And a Democrat sheriff caved in...because he didn't want the NAACP riots.


This cop was 100% doing it properly....except he skipped the bus dodging class. His flaw was he won the fight too convincingly.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl choose that the only way for her to be removed was by force.
> 
> The resulting actions of his employer and the district shows that our society is too weak and decadent to maintain civilization in the classroom.
> 
> You libs claim you want better schools, and that education is so important, but your actions speak otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the girl is not the subject of the investigation. Cops abusing children is certainly in no way bettering our schools.
Click to expand...




Dan Daly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - LINK: Social media reaction to Florin High principal being thrown to floor by students
> 
> THIS is why there are police officers at schools now:
> 
> "Florin High Principal Thrown to floor by Students During student Brawl"
> 
> No respect, no discipline...and no fear of reprisal.  Growing up we never even thought of striking a teacher - wasn't even an option. The roles have been reversed now. Teachers refuse to enforce discipline as they should, will not touch a child for fear of being attacked and/or sued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were officers patrolling the schools at least as far back as the early 70s, when I was in school...but you are correct, the teacher's hands are tied these days.
> 
> Considering that the environment of our schools are more like prisons these days...metal detectors, searches, bulls on patrol, etc...
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the alleged cops, wannabe cops and cop groupies here who keep peddling the wacky notion that all "real" cops think and act alike...not to mention the even wackier notion that cops can use all the force they want when some citizen refuses to blindly obey and submit:
> *
> "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields"* -- Sheriff Leon Lott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about blind obedience and submitting.  It was about the girl first having disobeyed policy, then disobeying a legitimate request to go to the discipline office then continuing to refuse.  When you know the rule and someone asked you to follow the rule, it isn't blindly obeying or submitting, it's doing what you're told, when you're told, by a person having the authority to tell you to do it.  If you don't like being told what to do in that situation, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, bullshit.  Using your logic we would still be a British colony.
> 
> In this specific case, nobody is trying to justify the actions...or inaction of the girl. The problem is that none of the alleged adult authorities involved had the brains god gave a half-wit to deal with the situation without resorting to EXCESSIVE" violence.  If you ain't got the brains to outwit a teenybopper, you ain't got the brains to be a cop or  a teacher...though I might have to give the administrators a pass, since thinking outside the box isn't one of their core competencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person that uses the word "Ain't"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've exposed yourself as a moron.  "Ain't" is in the dictionary. Indeed, this is what Merriam Webster has to say about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although widely disapproved as nonstandard and more common in the habitual speech of the less educated, _ain't_ in senses 1 and 2 is flourishing in American English. *It is used in both speech and writing to catch attention and to gain emphasis* <the wackiness of movies, once so deliciously amusing, _ain't_ funny anymore — Richard Schickel><I am telling you—there _ain't_ going to be any blackmail — R. M. Nixon>. It is used especially in journalistic prose as part of a consistently informal style <the creative process _ain't_ easy — Mike Royko>. This informal _ain't_ is commonly distinguished from habitual _ain't_ by its frequent occurrence in fixed constructions and phrases<well—class it _ain't_ — Cleveland Amory><for money? say it _ain't_ so, Jimmy! — Andy Rooney><you _ain't_ seen nothing yet><that _ain't_ hay><two out of three _ain't_ bad><if it _ain't_ broke, don't fix it>. In fiction _ain't_ is used for purposes of characterization; in familiar correspondence it tends to be the mark of a warm personal friendship. It is also used for metrical reasons in popular songs<_Ain't_ She Sweet><It _Ain't_ Necessarily So>. Our evidence shows British use to be much the same as American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolding is mine.  Yes, my moron friend, this hick just trapped you into exposing yourself as one of those faux conservatives who, when caught without logical rebuttal, resorts to silly word and grammar police games...a favorite tactic of liberal elitists.  Good job, dipshit!
Click to expand...


You're right. It was my senior year in high school when "ain't" was added to the dictionary.  Unfortunately it also is part of a mountain of evidence that discredits the dictionary as a standard of correct English because it incorporates ignorant vernacular instead of holding the bar high for correct English grammar true to its Latin and Greek roots.  "Homophobia" is also in the dictionary even though it cannot possibly mean "fear of homosexuals" based on its Greek roots.  I now laugh at everyone who posts a dictionary definition for anything.  The dictionary is no longer a credible source for correct English.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dannyboys said:


> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.



I hope he's not dumb enough to take it.  He should get a lawyer and sue for much more.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott is an elected official AKA politician.
> The LEO did NOT "work for" Lott. The LEO worked for the Richland County.
> But nice try lying about it.
Click to expand...


That's right.  Sheriff Lott is NOT a cop, he's a politician.  He admits his findings are at odds with other witnesses, teachers, and administrators who support Fields. He admits not factoring in that the thug was beating on him, and while he says Fields violated department procedure, he refused to define what procedure he violated.  He's a pussy throwing one of his own deputies under the bus to prevent the city from being burned down by rioting apes.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he's not dumb enough to take it.  He should get a lawyer and sue for much more.
Click to expand...


He already has one. Quoted in today's paper in Columbia. 

PPCT techniques which I linked above are what he tried to use and, as in most fights, they failed and it turned into a basic grappling match. His problem was winning too quickly. Had he fallen and let her get some good punches in and then kinda rolled over onto her...he may have been ok. 

The new art for cops fighting a minority....dont win so good. Win...but put on a good comeback show...let them get some shots in and make it look like they are winning before you win.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott is an elected official AKA politician.
> The LEO did NOT "work for" Lott. The LEO worked for the Richland County.
> But nice try lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  Sheriff Lott is NOT a cop, he's a politician.  He admits his findings are at odds with other witnesses, teachers, and administrators who support Fields. He admits not factoring in that the thug was beating on him, and while he says Fields violated department procedure, he refused to define what procedure he violated.  He's a pussy throwing one of his own deputies under the bus to prevent the city from being burned down by rioting apes.
Click to expand...


My guess is as a Democrat Sheriff in SCs  most violent county....his department policy manual likely includes "Deputies shall take NO action which results in angering the NAACP or other minority activists groups."

Deputy violated that procedure.


----------



## Vandalshandle

bucs90 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
Click to expand...


Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

Vandalshandle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
Click to expand...


Hahaha!!! Idiot. See....THAT IS the key to the settlement. It's private. Usually a stipulation of a gag order. The agency never has to publicly say they settled. Cop can't publicly disclose it. NAACP never knows about it.

You never hear about it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dannyboys said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. Obviously the officer was wrong.
> If you choose not to believe that , fine. But don't project your fantasy onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> UmHm, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs job was to remove her. He did, the only possible way, by force.
> 
> And his employers have fired him for doing so.
> 
> Society violated the trust because it could not handle seeing the force necessary to maintain civilization in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So concerning our social contract, there's no trust possessed by the government, nazi.  This is why the constitution is one-sided and government workers who violate it are shitboxed. Commissar of government takeover, you: 'Society violated the trust'. Ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violation.  Fired for carrying out the largest disruption in civility in school district history and blowing the credibility of his brethren in the law.Shitboxed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the negro **** that was the cause of the school disruption. She is facing a number of felony charges and WILL be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> You can bet the police union lawyers will be watching every move a Pros. makes.
> The LEO "brethren" 100% are supporting the LEO involved.
> When was the last time you wore your "Hands Up Don't Shoot" T shirt in public asshole? HAAAAAA HAAAAAA! Fucking pygama-boy loser!
Click to expand...

I wish she was facing charges for her most serious crimes, but so far those charges have not been filed.  A far worse fate awaits her as she feels vindicated and empowered to wrestle with cops in the future.  Now all we can hope for is that the hot, copper jacketed lead goes right through her heart and lungs so she doesn't suffer much after getting her stupid ass shot.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> LEO: "Everyone leave this room immediately. Anyone who refuses is going to be arrested and charged with felony obstruction. You want that charge on your record?".
> When the room was cleared I would have told the negro **** "I'm counting to five. If you don't get out of your desk in five seconds and put your hands behind your back I'm going to light your negro ass up with this Taser. One.....Two......."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should go apply. I hear there's an opening.
Click to expand...

I crap bigger than you. I've dealt with hundreds of cowards just like you in my time.
 BIG fucking mouths! BIG threats! Big attitude!..........until it's just you and me pal..
Then it was always: "Whatever you say officer. I'm so sorry I punched my girlfriend. Can you just one time give me a break? Please please if my wife ever finds out.............
Fucking loser cowards the lot of you.
Then when your neighbor steals you fucking garbage can you call the cops at three in the morning because you aren't man enough to take care of your own business.
 Happens with you cocksuckers thousands of times a day.
You're pathetic.


----------



## Vandalshandle

bucs90 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Idiot. See....THAT IS the key to the settlement. It's private. Usually a stipulation of a gag order. The agency never has to publicly say they settled. Cop can't publicly disclose it. NAACP never knows about it.
> 
> You never hear about it.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Buc. That won't fly. Any time a government agency at the county level spends your tax money, that information is available to the public, by law. In short, you are lying, or seriously misinformed.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't violate it.
> 
> He did his job. A job that needs done, if we are to have a civilized society.
> 
> That our society considers him the bad guy is a sign of our social decay.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you resist arrest if you're not under arrest?
Click to expand...


She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.


----------



## bucs90

Vandalshandle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Idiot. See....THAT IS the key to the settlement. It's private. Usually a stipulation of a gag order. The agency never has to publicly say they settled. Cop can't publicly disclose it. NAACP never knows about it.
> 
> You never hear about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buc. That won't fly. Any time a government agency at the county level spends your tax money, that information is available to the public, by law. In short, you are lying, or seriously misinformed.
Click to expand...


Not true.


----------



## Vandalshandle

These are the total expenditures of Arapahoe County, Colorado. this information is available for every county in the USA.

ATS Expenditures FInancial Expenditures


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


From some teachers of other students.

Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News



Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
* Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.

Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
36 

•

Reply


Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.

* I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.

Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.


----------



## Vandalshandle

bucs90 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Idiot. See....THAT IS the key to the settlement. It's private. Usually a stipulation of a gag order. The agency never has to publicly say they settled. Cop can't publicly disclose it. NAACP never knows about it.
> 
> You never hear about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buc. That won't fly. Any time a government agency at the county level spends your tax money, that information is available to the public, by law. In short, you are lying, or seriously misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.
Click to expand...


I'm done with you Bucs. Any idiot knows that public expenditures is public information. Nobody who pays taxes would tolerate hundreds of thousands of dollars of tax money just disappearing.

By, by, now........


----------



## bucs90

Vandalshandle said:


> These are the total expenditures of Arapahoe County, Colorado. this information is available for every county in the USA.
> 
> ATS Expenditures FInancial Expenditures



You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## LOki

bucs90 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> The cop did act like an adult. An adult human.
> 
> YOur belief system that adult cops will engage in physical combat without any display of anger or emotion is foolishness on your part.
> 
> What you want is some type of robot. And you would still handicap it to make sure that it could not achieve it's mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason for my questions is that the only questions you libs are asking is focused on what the law enforcement officer did with ZERO concern about the asshole who refused to give up her cell phone or to just leave the stupid room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the actions of the officer IS the story, the only story. The girl's behavior needed to be addressed and discipline applied. We all get that. That's not the story. The story is how the adult chose to do it. Obviously he screwed up given the resulting actions taken by his employer and the district.
> Your inability to grasp that after pages and pages of discussion is your shortcoming not that of other posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't screw up.  Even his boss couldn't specify what he did wrong.  Hence the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....I'm still waiting to hear what removal techniques he should have used. 99% of these idiots have never been in a real fight against a fully resisting human. They don't realize how ugly it is and how often techniques fail. The Steven Segal shit where he used the Red Tiger Pinky Fingernail Lock to escort a terrorist is fiction. Libs think those techniques are reliable and work most times. They dont. Fights are sloppy and uglym
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same with me.  I'd like the details of the extraction practices that are available for cops in schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BELOW...video of how to do it.
> The standard escort position. Simply take the arm by the wrist and elbow...lead them away. This simple touch along is enough for 99% of people to comply. There was NOTHING to indicate to the cop that she would be any different. If it fails....use the armbar takedown.
> 
> But she was determined. She pulled away...threw a punch...curled her legs to the desk. Resisted.
> 
> He's trained in this: (btw...also trained to move them AWAY from bystanders to handcuff....which he did)
> 
> 
> 
> So....he tried the escort position. Failed. He tried the takedown...modified for a person sitting down in which you grab the jaw and turn the head (typically for removal from a car, but works in a desk the same way) and it failed and she threw a punch.
> 
> Notice his arm around her jaw? AS HE WAS TAUGHT...the mandibular angle pressure point:
> 
> He tried 2 techniques he was taught, which both failed nearly instantly because she resisted and struggled....which ANYONE who has been in a fight knows...it never goes as planned and gets ugly quick.
> 
> Then...fight is on.
> 
> It's called PPCT. Taught to most cops. Founded by Bruce Sittle, hand to hand expert and instructor to cops and military.
> 
> So libs....there it is. Cop did everything as the book teaches it. NAACP got angry. And a Democrat sheriff caved in...because he didn't want the NAACP riots.
> 
> 
> This cop was 100% doing it properly....except he skipped the bus dodging class. His flaw was he won the fight too convincingly.
Click to expand...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Programmer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was never trespassing alleged, you union pundit.  And that's not law enforcement, either.
Click to expand...

She was trespassing the moment she was asked to leave and didn't. That's how trespassing works.  If you're on my property and I ask you to leave and you refuse, you've already committed a crime for which I can arrest you.  The same applies to schools which, even though they are public, they are not "public property" and if you don't have permission to be there, you're trespassing.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass thinks the cop was enforcing the law, and he was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was never trespassing alleged, you union pundit.  And that's not law enforcement, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was trespassing the moment she was asked to leave and didn't. That's how trespassing works.  If you're on my property and I ask you to leave and you refuse, you've already committed a crime for which I can arrest you.  The same applies to schools which, even though they are public, they are not "public property" and if you don't have permission to be there, you're trespassing.
Click to expand...

When did the class become the teachers property?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on her.
> 
> You libs just choose to take her side and deny it.
> 
> There is no reason to think that you would react differently if instead of one cop doing this there was 4.
> 
> You're a liar, but we already know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime. Removing her was enforcing the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> * enter the owner's land or property without permission.*
Click to expand...


To the idiot:

The teacher is an agent of the city schools, just like a security guard or even a bouncer is an agent of the establishment's owner and has the right to enforce the owner's rules.  Once the teacher told the student to leave and she refused, she was committing a crime.


----------



## MikeK

dannyboys said:


> I crap bigger than you. I've dealt with hundreds of cowards just like you in my time.
> 
> BIG fucking mouths! BIG threats! Big attitude!..........until it's just you and me pal..
> Then it was always: "Whatever you say officer. I'm so sorry I punched my girlfriend. Can you just one time give me a break? Please please if my wife ever finds out.............
> 
> Fucking loser cowards the lot of you.
> 
> Then when your neighbor steals you fucking garbage can you call the cops at three in the morning because you aren't man enough to take care of your own business.
> 
> Happens with you cocksuckers thousands of times a day.
> 
> You're pathetic.


The above raving is evidence of a disturbed mind.  If the police department you work for has a psychiatrist who read what you've said here you would be off duty and on Lithium or Thorazine.  

There clearly is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

danielpalos said:


> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?



It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty you can do about. Be a better leader. Drag the desk out of the room.  If thats too hard find another job.
> 
> 
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put your feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving when being pulled?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
Click to expand...

He doesn't get this no matter how many times it's explained.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The first thing that I would have done if I were in this cops shoes would have been to drag her and desk out into the hallway so the class could resume. You wanted a alternate solution and you got one. Dont blame me for you being too much of an idiot to use common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasnt trespassing idiot. She was a student and required to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had been told to leave by the teacher and refused. That is why the cop was called, to remove her.
> 
> By refusing to leave she was thus trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Thats not trespassing. The teacher doesnt own the school. If you can show me where the student was suspended or expelled prior to the incident you would make more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it was, she was no longer welcomed in the room, that alone transitions to trespassing.  Maybe you should read up on what that word means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what trespass means. Now please post where the teacher owned the school.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *trespassing*
> 
> *1*.
> * enter the owner's land or property without permission.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the idiot:
> 
> The teacher is an agent of the city schools, just like a security guard or even a bouncer is an agent of the establishment's owner and has the right to enforce the owner's rules.  Once the teacher told the student to leave and she refused, she was committing a crime.
Click to expand...

To the moron.

Refusing to leave a class is not a crime of trespass. If it was then the student would have been charged with that. The teacher is not an administrator and does not have the power to kick a student out of school in order to cause a charge of trespassing.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
Click to expand...

He obviously didnt know procedure. He got canned for not following procedure.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put your feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving when being pulled?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't get this no matter how many times it's explained.
Click to expand...

No one gets why you think a cartoon car and a desk have anything in common.


----------



## paulitician

Good ole Police. Always there to help ya out. This is what happens when you hand dumb roided-up goons guns & badges. Too many cops are completely incapable of using their brains. They almost immediately resort to violence. It's their Militarized training. We need to radically change how we train our police.


----------



## jc456

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ever try to do that with someone in a desk?  Try it, wait to when you get to the door and door frame/ threshold.  See the person in the desk can merely extend their body parts and stop the desk from moving.  So again, your extraction tool fails.  so try again.
> The only option the cop had was to leave the room and let the student remain in it to disrupt the class.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put your feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving when being pulled?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't get this no matter how many times it's explained.
Click to expand...

well he's saying turn them around so they can't do that. but you still need to get through the door.  and that girl would have been grabbing for everything then or gotten out and run to the back of class.  The last thing that student wanted to do was leave that room.


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I crap bigger than you. I've dealt with hundreds of cowards just like you in my time.
> 
> BIG fucking mouths! BIG threats! Big attitude!..........until it's just you and me pal..
> Then it was always: "Whatever you say officer. I'm so sorry I punched my girlfriend. Can you just one time give me a break? Please please if my wife ever finds out.............
> 
> Fucking loser cowards the lot of you.
> 
> Then when your neighbor steals you fucking garbage can you call the cops at three in the morning because you aren't man enough to take care of your own business.
> 
> Happens with you cocksuckers thousands of times a day.
> 
> You're pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> The above raving is evidence of a disturbed mind.  If the police department you work for has a psychiatrist who read what you've said here you would be off duty and on Lithium or Thorazine.
> 
> There clearly is something seriously wrong with you.
Click to expand...

Probably not a real cop. More likely he is a CO.


----------



## koshergrl

He's a cop, he's the school resource officer. They're members of the police force.

He behaved just fine, he wasn't overly rough, he wasn't obviously angry. He dealt with a kid who was balking.

I'd done the exact same thing at some point with every one of my adolescents.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
Click to expand...


They're the same types of people who watch an NFL football team lose and say "THE COACH IS A MORON HE SHOULD'VE....."


----------



## dannyboys

Vandalshandle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
Click to expand...

Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
"Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
Pathetic little baby-boy.
Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PredFan said:


> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.



You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> He's a cop, he's the school resource officer. They're members of the police force.
> 
> He behaved just fine, he wasn't overly rough, he wasn't obviously angry. He dealt with a kid who was balking.
> 
> I'd done the exact same thing at some point with every one of my adolescents.


Danny boy is not a cop. He is a feral chimp and most likely a CO.


----------



## bucs90

dannyboys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
Click to expand...


He thinks no cops have ever received wrongful termination payouts  (a simple Google search shows its quite common) and thinks the departments quickly disclose it to media (they dont, it's often buried in "other expenditures" category).


----------



## Asclepias

dannyboys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
Click to expand...

Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
Click to expand...


I know right?

Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”

Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student

*NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*




“If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.
Click to expand...

well again, we will see what the approved practice is for removing an unruly student from a desk.  I can't wait to see that.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
Click to expand...

so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He thinks no cops have ever received wrongful termination payouts  (a simple Google search shows its quite common) and thinks the departments quickly disclose it to media (they dont, it's often buried in "other expenditures" category).
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.
Click to expand...

I bet more people have received payouts due to police brutality than cops for wrongful termination.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Vandalshandle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Idiot. See....THAT IS the key to the settlement. It's private. Usually a stipulation of a gag order. The agency never has to publicly say they settled. Cop can't publicly disclose it. NAACP never knows about it.
> 
> You never hear about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buc. That won't fly. Any time a government agency at the county level spends your tax money, that information is available to the public, by law. In short, you are lying, or seriously misinformed.
Click to expand...


You never heard of discretionary spending.  Got it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He obviously didnt know procedure. He got canned for not following procedure.
Click to expand...

Really?  Which procedure?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well again, we will see what the approved practice is for removing an unruly student from a desk.  I can't wait to see that.
Click to expand...

You already saw it. You just pretended it wouldnt work due to your physical weakness.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He obviously didnt know procedure. He got canned for not following procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Which procedure?
Click to expand...

The one he got canned for not following.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> Good ole Police. Always there to help ya out. This is what happens when you hand dumb roided-up goons guns & badges. Too many cops are completely incapable of using their brains. They almost immediately resort to violence. It's their Militarized training. We need to radically change how we train our police.



A pussy hypocrite like you will be the first to dial 911 and scream for the cops to come when you're in danger. And when they do show up, because they always will, being better men and women than you, you'll keep a lid on how you think they're nothing but "dumb roided-up goons with guns and badges".


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well again, we will see what the approved practice is for removing an unruly student from a desk.  I can't wait to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already saw it. You just pretended it wouldnt work due to your physical weakness.
Click to expand...

I agree, what the cop did is the only way.  And, I'd pin a medal on the dude.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> LEO: "Everyone leave this room immediately. Anyone who refuses is going to be arrested and charged with felony obstruction. You want that charge on your record?".
> When the room was cleared I would have told the negro **** "I'm counting to five. If you don't get out of your desk in five seconds and put your hands behind your back I'm going to light your negro ass up with this Taser. One.....Two......."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should go apply. I hear there's an opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I crap bigger than you. I've dealt with hundreds of cowards just like you in my time.
> BIG fucking mouths! BIG threats! Big attitude!..........until it's just you and me pal..
> Then it was always: "Whatever you say officer. I'm so sorry I punched my girlfriend. Can you just one time give me a break? Please please if my wife ever finds out.............
> Fucking loser cowards the lot of you.
> Then when your neighbor steals you fucking garbage can you call the cops at three in the morning because you aren't man enough to take care of your own business.
> Happens with you cocksuckers thousands of times a day.
> You're pathetic.
Click to expand...


^ I wonder why he supports the officer?
Oh yeah, it's because he's psycho too.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He obviously didnt know procedure. He got canned for not following procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Which procedure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one he got canned for not following.
Click to expand...

Which is?


----------



## dannyboys

Vandalshandle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief, who knows more about policy and procedure, as well as the definition of "excessive force", than anyone on this thread, has enforced the protocol which has been taught to all of his officers, by firing this cop. In spite of Buc's bogus claim that the county will be sued, the firing has taken place and the officer has been properly removed from public service,
> 
> On another note, I see a pattern in this discussion. There are plenty of people who believe that the use of force is appropriate with a child. Using force on a child to bend his will might as well be called what it really is; a course in bullying. If an adult has to resort to force against a child, that adult does not know how to be a parent, or even an authority figure. I never raised my hand to my child in her entire life, and she turned out to be a father's dream come true. On the other hand, I have a distant family member (not a blood relative, thank god) who regularly beat his girl with a leather belt. She is now a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs and sheriffs also know how much money and damage a riot costs. And these days....cops under a bus is cheaper. Much cheaper. Most wrongfully fired cops will settle for 200-300K or so. Which is about the cost of overtime pay for a couple weeks of protests and riots.
> 
> BTW....www.thestate.com.....the "childs" lawyer now says Sheriff "didn't do enough"....says it was "too little too late". Ummm.....he was fired 48 hours after the incident. I suppose the agitators now want INSTANT FIRING of any cop they get mad at. See folks....the more inches we give.....in 5 years, anything other than immediate termination will result in riots. In 10 years....anything other than a cop being immediately fired AND arrested will result in riots. This shit is Alinsky  methods. Textbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Idiot. See....THAT IS the key to the settlement. It's private. Usually a stipulation of a gag order. The agency never has to publicly say they settled. Cop can't publicly disclose it. NAACP never knows about it.
> 
> You never hear about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Buc. That won't fly. Any time a government agency at the county level spends your tax money, that information is available to the public, by law. In short, you are lying, or seriously misinformed.
Click to expand...

You're the one that's misinformed pal.
County budgets have built in 'discretionary expenditures' to cover settling lawsuits.
Think carefully now: If there wasn't a place where county money could go to settle lawsuits and ALL expenditures were publically available for anyone to see then why oh why would people who settle a lawsuit need to sign a nondisclosure form????????????? Think about it for Christ's sake!!!!!!
What are you like fourteen?


----------



## MikeK

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.


This cop has nothing to worry about in terms of criminal prosecution.  He acted within the technical boundaries of _Procedure._  But the type and the level of force he exercised under the circumstances are categorical bad judgment and an embarrassment to the agency he works for.  

In simple terms the man is a loose cannon who very well could be using steroids.  The Chief who fired him is, and very well should be, concerned with this fellow's future capability.  He clearly is dangerous.  

Whether or not he could successfully sue his employer for firing him will depend entirely on a civil jury's assessment of what they see in the video.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, Buc. either post a link of a deputy collecting a monetary award for wrongful termination, or stop posting this obvious misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well again, we will see what the approved practice is for removing an unruly student from a desk.  I can't wait to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already saw it. You just pretended it wouldnt work due to your physical weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, what the cop did is the only way.  And, I'd pin a medal on the dude.
Click to expand...

Thats why you would have gotten fired like he did. And you wouldnt be able to afford to buy a medal since you would be unemployed.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He obviously didnt know procedure. He got canned for not following procedure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Which procedure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one he got canned for not following.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is?
Click to expand...

The one he got canned for not following.


----------



## bucs90

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
Click to expand...


Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.

Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.

The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad guy because of his actions, caught on video.  He's there to protect the kids, not throw them across the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you can't stomach seeing a law being enforced and would rather side with the criminals than have your delicate sensibilities offended, is society failing to maintain civilization.
> 
> Do you know why cops carry clubs and guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no law being enforced, dumbass.  She wasn't under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By refusing to leave she became a trespasser.
> 
> NOt under arrest? Yes, I realize that. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you resist arrest if you're not under arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.
Click to expand...


I never said she wasn't, that was your retarded brother.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> ^ I wonder why he supports the officer?
> Oh yeah, it's because he's psycho too.


To the dumbfuck:

Are the teachers, administrators, student witnesses, and fellow cops who widely support Officer Fields also "psycho"?

Or is it more likely that you're a punk, cop hating little whiny bitch who will call the cops when you need them because you're a hypocrite?

Which is more likely?


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
Click to expand...

Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you fuck wit! The settlement is still being negotiated. It will be months before the LEO has any money in his account.
> I know it's difficult for LIB children to understand reality. You want 'everything NOW!. Just like you demanded from your enabling 'mommy'.
> "Do I have to WAIT until three before my show comes on!?"
> Pathetic little baby-boy.
> Your 'type demanded officer Wilson be charged with "murder" without an investigation.
> Your type wanted to string Zimmerman up before he had due process.
> Does it ever end with your stupidity? The Baltimore cops are going to walk.
> This cop is going to settle for a 3/4 of a million dollar settlement against the county.
> The elected politician sheriff is going to take early retirement.
> And once again you are going to look like the asshole loser LIB you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well again, we will see what the approved practice is for removing an unruly student from a desk.  I can't wait to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already saw it. You just pretended it wouldnt work due to your physical weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, what the cop did is the only way.  And, I'd pin a medal on the dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why you would have gotten fired like he did. And you wouldnt be able to afford to buy a medal since you would be unemployed.
Click to expand...

i'd just go to the obama free kitty and get all the medals I want.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
Click to expand...

then why was the cop called in?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dudes more likely to go to prison than get a settlement.
> 
> 
> 
> well again, we will see what the approved practice is for removing an unruly student from a desk.  I can't wait to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already saw it. You just pretended it wouldnt work due to your physical weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, what the cop did is the only way.  And, I'd pin a medal on the dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why you would have gotten fired like he did. And you wouldnt be able to afford to buy a medal since you would be unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'd just go to the obama free kitty and get all the medals I want.
Click to expand...

When did Obama set up a free kitty for medals? I was unaware you were already on welfare.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
Click to expand...


Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.

I'll go get some more coffee while you post it.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the cop called in?
Click to expand...

Because the teacher was dumb and had poor leadership skills.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
Click to expand...

I already posted it. Go back a few pages.


----------



## dannyboys

Vandalshandle said:


> These are the total expenditures of Arapahoe County, Colorado. this information is available for every county in the USA.
> 
> ATS Expenditures FInancial Expenditures


Interesting. Knowwhere in the budget is there a category for lawsuit settlements.
I guess that means the country has never settled a lawsuit. Truly an amazing accomplishment. Truly amazing.
OR what you put up wasn't the full budget. Just cherry picked.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> 
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the cop called in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the teacher was dumb and had poor leadership skills.
Click to expand...

so you have no like at all for authority figures.  ok, now I know what you really are.  hahahhahahahhaahahha


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it have been better to cuff the individual first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
Click to expand...


Apparently so.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well again, we will see what the approved practice is for removing an unruly student from a desk.  I can't wait to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> You already saw it. You just pretended it wouldnt work due to your physical weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, what the cop did is the only way.  And, I'd pin a medal on the dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why you would have gotten fired like he did. And you wouldnt be able to afford to buy a medal since you would be unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'd just go to the obama free kitty and get all the medals I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Obama set up a free kitty for medals? I was unaware you were already on welfare.
Click to expand...

funny stuff right there in that post.  You answered your own question.  Good stuff.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks think they know police procedure better than the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
Click to expand...


For the record...I'm tired of clicking the thumbs up icon on all your posts today!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> This cop has nothing to worry about in terms of criminal prosecution.  He acted within the technical boundaries of _Procedure._  But the type and the level of force he exercised under the circumstances are categorical bad judgment and an embarrassment to the agency he works for.
> 
> In simple terms the man is a loose cannon who very well could be using steroids.  The Chief who fired him is, and very well should be, concerned with this fellow's future capability.  He clearly is dangerous.
> 
> Whether or not he could successfully sue his employer for firing him will depend entirely on a civil jury's assessment of what they see in the video.
Click to expand...


So far, the "settlement" figure is $700,000, though a good lawyer can double that.  There wouldn't be talk of such a generous settlement if he was in the wrong.  The City of Columbia figures it's easier to pay off a deputy thrown under the bus than to pay for a city burned to the ground by angry hordes of apes rioting and looting. In a way, it makes economic sense if one has no scruples about fucking over their own deputies like Sheriff Lott.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the cop called in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the teacher was dumb and had poor leadership skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you have no like at all for authority figures.  ok, now I know what you really are.  hahahhahahahhaahahha
Click to expand...


I broke you down again. I know this because my comment stumped you and caused you to offer a strawman for engagement.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why was the cop called in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the teacher was dumb and had poor leadership skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you have no like at all for authority figures.  ok, now I know what you really are.  hahahhahahahhaahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I broke you down again. I know this because my comment stumped you and caused you to offer a strawman for engagement.
Click to expand...

yeah, go with that.  You champing yourself.  Funny stuff again.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Lott: “When he threw her across the room, that’s when I made my decision.”
> 
> Read more here: Sheriff fires Richland deputy after altercation with Spring Valley student
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.” That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer. Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> 
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
Click to expand...


I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already saw it. You just pretended it wouldnt work due to your physical weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, what the cop did is the only way.  And, I'd pin a medal on the dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why you would have gotten fired like he did. And you wouldnt be able to afford to buy a medal since you would be unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'd just go to the obama free kitty and get all the medals I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Obama set up a free kitty for medals? I was unaware you were already on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny stuff right there in that post.  You answered your own question.  Good stuff.
Click to expand...

Funny stuff right there in that post. You admit you are on welfare. Get a job bum.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> This cop has nothing to worry about in terms of criminal prosecution.  He acted within the technical boundaries of _Procedure._  But the type and the level of force he exercised under the circumstances are categorical bad judgment and an embarrassment to the agency he works for.
> 
> In simple terms the man is a loose cannon who very well could be using steroids.  The Chief who fired him is, and very well should be, concerned with this fellow's future capability.  He clearly is dangerous.
> 
> Whether or not he could successfully sue his employer for firing him will depend entirely on a civil jury's assessment of what they see in the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the "settlement" figure is $700,000, though a good lawyer can double that.  There wouldn't be talk of such a generous settlement if he was in the wrong.  The City of Columbia figures it's easier to pay off a deputy thrown under the bus than to pay for a city burned to the ground by angry hordes of apes rioting and looting. In a way, it makes economic sense if one has no scruples about fucking over their own deputies like Sheriff Lott.
Click to expand...


It's the new era.

Back in the day...troop morale mattered. Chiefs would back their guys when in doubt unless it was an obvious crime. Soaring crime meant experienced cops were critical to keep.

NOW?? RIOTS and fires cost a shit ton of money. Damage and overtime and workers comp.

It's far cheaper and easier to throw a cop under...and quietly write a check 3 years later (statute of limitations limit on tort in SC). 

Not to mention avoiding MSNBC demanding the chief resign all day.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> then why was the cop called in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the teacher was dumb and had poor leadership skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you have no like at all for authority figures.  ok, now I know what you really are.  hahahhahahahhaahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I broke you down again. I know this because my comment stumped you and caused you to offer a strawman for engagement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, go with that.  You champing yourself.  Funny stuff again.
Click to expand...

Yeah I will go with that . Youre exhibiting your avoidance behavior again. Funny stuff once more.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, what the cop did is the only way.  And, I'd pin a medal on the dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why you would have gotten fired like he did. And you wouldnt be able to afford to buy a medal since you would be unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'd just go to the obama free kitty and get all the medals I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Obama set up a free kitty for medals? I was unaware you were already on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny stuff right there in that post.  You answered your own question.  Good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny stuff right there in that post. You admit you are on welfare. Get a job bum.
Click to expand...

huh?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I wonder why he supports the officer?
> Oh yeah, it's because he's psycho too.
> 
> 
> 
> To the dumbfuck:
> 
> Are the teachers, administrators, student witnesses, and fellow cops who widely support Officer Fields also "psycho"?
> 
> Or is it more likely that you're a punk, cop hating little whiny bitch who will call the cops when you need them because you're a hypocrite?
> 
> Which is more likely?
Click to expand...


Let the butthurt flow.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so he was ok with tossing her out of the desk eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
Click to expand...

See post #2090


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why was the cop called in?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the teacher was dumb and had poor leadership skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you have no like at all for authority figures.  ok, now I know what you really are.  hahahhahahahhaahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I broke you down again. I know this because my comment stumped you and caused you to offer a strawman for engagement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, go with that.  You champing yourself.  Funny stuff again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will go with that . Youre exhibiting your avoidance behavior again. Funny stuff once more.
Click to expand...

bazinga


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why you would have gotten fired like he did. And you wouldnt be able to afford to buy a medal since you would be unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd just go to the obama free kitty and get all the medals I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Obama set up a free kitty for medals? I was unaware you were already on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny stuff right there in that post.  You answered your own question.  Good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny stuff right there in that post. You admit you are on welfare. Get a job bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the teacher was dumb and had poor leadership skills.
> 
> 
> 
> so you have no like at all for authority figures.  ok, now I know what you really are.  hahahhahahahhaahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I broke you down again. I know this because my comment stumped you and caused you to offer a strawman for engagement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, go with that.  You champing yourself.  Funny stuff again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will go with that . Youre exhibiting your avoidance behavior again. Funny stuff once more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bazinga
Click to expand...

bazonga


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> This cop has nothing to worry about in terms of criminal prosecution.  He acted within the technical boundaries of _Procedure._  But the type and the level of force he exercised under the circumstances are categorical bad judgment and an embarrassment to the agency he works for.
> 
> In simple terms the man is a loose cannon who very well could be using steroids.  The Chief who fired him is, and very well should be, concerned with this fellow's future capability.  He clearly is dangerous.
> 
> Whether or not he could successfully sue his employer for firing him will depend entirely on a civil jury's assessment of what they see in the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the "settlement" figure is $700,000, though a good lawyer can double that.  There wouldn't be talk of such a generous settlement if he was in the wrong.  The City of Columbia figures it's easier to pay off a deputy thrown under the bus than to pay for a city burned to the ground by angry hordes of apes rioting and looting. In a way, it makes economic sense if one has no scruples about fucking over their own deputies like Sheriff Lott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the new era.
> 
> Back in the day...troop morale mattered. Chiefs would back their guys when in doubt unless it was an obvious crime. Soaring crime meant experienced cops were critical to keep.
> 
> NOW?? RIOTS and fires cost a shit ton of money. Damage and overtime and workers comp.
> 
> It's far cheaper and easier to throw a cop under...and quietly write a check 3 years later (statute of limitations limit on tort in SC).
> 
> Not to mention avoiding MSNBC demanding the chief resign all day.
Click to expand...


I heard rumor that one of the race hustlers showed up, either Jackson or Sharpton, don't know which.  They always bring with them the threat to burn down the city.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> This cop has nothing to worry about in terms of criminal prosecution.  He acted within the technical boundaries of _Procedure._  But the type and the level of force he exercised under the circumstances are categorical bad judgment and an embarrassment to the agency he works for.
> 
> In simple terms the man is a loose cannon who very well could be using steroids.  The Chief who fired him is, and very well should be, concerned with this fellow's future capability.  He clearly is dangerous.
> 
> Whether or not he could successfully sue his employer for firing him will depend entirely on a civil jury's assessment of what they see in the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the "settlement" figure is $700,000, though a good lawyer can double that.  There wouldn't be talk of such a generous settlement if he was in the wrong.  The City of Columbia figures it's easier to pay off a deputy thrown under the bus than to pay for a city burned to the ground by angry hordes of apes rioting and looting. In a way, it makes economic sense if one has no scruples about fucking over their own deputies like Sheriff Lott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the new era.
> 
> Back in the day...troop morale mattered. Chiefs would back their guys when in doubt unless it was an obvious crime. Soaring crime meant experienced cops were critical to keep.
> 
> NOW?? RIOTS and fires cost a shit ton of money. Damage and overtime and workers comp.
> 
> It's far cheaper and easier to throw a cop under...and quietly write a check 3 years later (statute of limitations limit on tort in SC).
> 
> Not to mention avoiding MSNBC demanding the chief resign all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard rumor that one of the race hustlers showed up, either Jackson or Sharpton, don't know which.  They always bring with them the threat to burn down the city.
Click to expand...

I heard a rumor you were an idiot and native american. I dont know if its true you are a NA but I know for sure youre an idiot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs will offer up that super duper desk extraction technique any day now.
> 
> Prisons....police and military...meanwhile have spent centuries trying to find a non violent way to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another 1 without...well...violence.
> 
> The police and military prisons....are still trying to figure that magic technique out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
Click to expand...


I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was under arrest.  It's standard in many cases for police to advise a suspect of their rights after they're in cuffs so as to avoid a scuffle.  This negro thug was determined that there would be a fight no matter what, a fact you Leftists completely absolve her of, and she got hurt.  I hope it was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> This cop has nothing to worry about in terms of criminal prosecution.  He acted within the technical boundaries of _Procedure._  But the type and the level of force he exercised under the circumstances are categorical bad judgment and an embarrassment to the agency he works for.
> 
> In simple terms the man is a loose cannon who very well could be using steroids.  The Chief who fired him is, and very well should be, concerned with this fellow's future capability.  He clearly is dangerous.
> 
> Whether or not he could successfully sue his employer for firing him will depend entirely on a civil jury's assessment of what they see in the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the "settlement" figure is $700,000, though a good lawyer can double that.  There wouldn't be talk of such a generous settlement if he was in the wrong.  The City of Columbia figures it's easier to pay off a deputy thrown under the bus than to pay for a city burned to the ground by angry hordes of apes rioting and looting. In a way, it makes economic sense if one has no scruples about fucking over their own deputies like Sheriff Lott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the new era.
> 
> Back in the day...troop morale mattered. Chiefs would back their guys when in doubt unless it was an obvious crime. Soaring crime meant experienced cops were critical to keep.
> 
> NOW?? RIOTS and fires cost a shit ton of money. Damage and overtime and workers comp.
> 
> It's far cheaper and easier to throw a cop under...and quietly write a check 3 years later (statute of limitations limit on tort in SC).
> 
> Not to mention avoiding MSNBC demanding the chief resign all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard rumor that one of the race hustlers showed up, either Jackson or Sharpton, don't know which.  They always bring with them the threat to burn down the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard a rumor you were an idiot and native american. I dont know if its true you are a NA but I know for sure youre an idiot.
Click to expand...

I'll always keep you guessing.


----------



## jc456

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
Click to expand...

no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.


----------



## dannyboys

MikeK said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I crap bigger than you. I've dealt with hundreds of cowards just like you in my time.
> 
> BIG fucking mouths! BIG threats! Big attitude!..........until it's just you and me pal..
> Then it was always: "Whatever you say officer. I'm so sorry I punched my girlfriend. Can you just one time give me a break? Please please if my wife ever finds out.............
> 
> Fucking loser cowards the lot of you.
> 
> Then when your neighbor steals you fucking garbage can you call the cops at three in the morning because you aren't man enough to take care of your own business.
> 
> Happens with you cocksuckers thousands of times a day.
> 
> You're pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> The above raving is evidence of a disturbed mind.  If the police department you work for has a psychiatrist who read what you've said here you would be off duty and on Lithium or Thorazine.
> 
> There clearly is something seriously wrong with you.
Click to expand...

Need a mint cock sucker?
 Next time you're fucking garbage can has been stolen by your neighbor handle it yourself.
I've been long ago out of the LE business. Back in my day you and yours would be living with a fucking tube up your nose for a month if you tried any of your bullshit on me or my fellow officers.
I take heart knowing this sickening period in our history will be brief and soon normal decent honest law abiding citizens will be once again free to walk the streets safe from human scum like you.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
Click to expand...

Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
Click to expand...

The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
Click to expand...

So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
Click to expand...

so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
Click to expand...

Who told you I was going to post police standards? I know I never said anything about posting standards.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
Click to expand...

You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I was going to post police standards? I know I never said anything about posting standards.
Click to expand...

it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.


----------



## dannyboys

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
Click to expand...

With a fucking sub-human negro **** sitting in it on the 'rag? I don't think so!
Thinking about it makes me want to shower.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
Click to expand...


And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I was going to post police standards? I know I never said anything about posting standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.
Click to expand...

I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.


----------



## Asclepias

dannyboys said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a fucking sub-human negro **** sitting in it on the 'rag? I don't think so!
> Thinking about it makes me want to shower.
Click to expand...

You could put a simian/troglodyte hybrid on the rag in it if it makes you more comfortable being around your own kind.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I was going to post police standards? I know I never said anything about posting standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
Click to expand...

post #2119.  keep up!


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a fucking sub-human negro **** sitting in it on the 'rag? I don't think so!
> Thinking about it makes me want to shower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could put a simian/troglodyte hybrid on the rag in it if it makes you more comfortable being around your own kind.
Click to expand...

I don't think it would fit.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
Click to expand...

That was your first mistake. You should have never attempted thinking without someone there to correct you.  No I'm not telling you anything other than how to drag a desk out of a classroom. What did I tell you about trying to work ahead and not knowing what you are doing?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I was going to post police standards? I know I never said anything about posting standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
Click to expand...

Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you I was going to post police standards? I know I never said anything about posting standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
Click to expand...

what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you I was going to post police standards? I know I never said anything about posting standards.
> 
> 
> 
> it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
Click to expand...

The difference is that "approved practice" and "police standards" are not the same thing. I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
Click to expand...

what post number?  it isn't 2090.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
Click to expand...

Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.


----------



## bucs90

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
Click to expand...


I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's what I posted I was waiting to see and you stated you posted it already.  Then you post up a post # and nothing there.  So, do you have the procedure or not.  If not, you shouldn't have commented that you did.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is that "approved practice" and "police standards" are not the same thing. I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
Click to expand...

They're both  descriptive phrases that you are attempting to re-define to suit your purposes.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is that "approved practice" and "police standards" are not the same thing. I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're both nonsense descriptive phrases that mean nothing at all to anyone except you, lol.
Click to expand...

Complain to JC. He is the one that made them up.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.
Click to expand...

Why would you be a total idiot and attempt to pick the desk up when it is much easier to slide it?.....Never mind. I forgot you were another dumb cop before you got fired for stupidity unbecoming an officer.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt responding to what you posted. I responded to SMD's request for a technique.  I know its hard for you to read but at least check out who I am responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is that "approved practice" and "police standards" are not the same thing. I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're both  descriptive phrases that you are attempting to re-define to suit your purposes.
Click to expand...

Too late. I got your original post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






koshergrl said:


> *They're both nonsense descriptive phrases that mean nothing at all to anyone except you, lol.*


----------



## bucs90

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be a total idiot and attempt to pick the desk up when it is much easier to slide it?.....Never mind. I forgot you were another dumb cop before you got fired for stupidity unbecoming an officer.
Click to expand...


Ever tried to slide 300 pounds on the floor??? There's a reason there is no official procedure for sliding or picking up a desk with a brat in it. Some brats are 300 pounds. Some cops are 120...like females.

This cop....followed procedure. Even his sheriff can't say which procedure he violated or should've tried instead.

Forgot...you were a dumb immigrant before this thread.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> The difference is that "approved practice" and "police standards" are not the same thing.


But you haven't proven your whacky desk dragging theory is either.  The sack is empty.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be a total idiot and attempt to pick the desk up when it is much easier to slide it?.....Never mind. I forgot you were another dumb cop before you got fired for stupidity unbecoming an officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever tried to slide 300 pounds on the floor??? There's a reason there is no official procedure for sliding or picking up a desk with a brat in it. Some brats are 300 pounds. Some cops are 120...like females.
> 
> This cop....followed procedure. Even his sheriff can't say which procedure he violated or should've tried instead.
> 
> Forgot...you were a dumb immigrant before this thread.
Click to expand...

The girl barely weighed 100lbs and she was sitting in a desk not on the floor.  Yes there is a procedure or the guy wouldnt have gotten his feral chimp ass canned for violating it.

"The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," Lott said.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that "approved practice" and "police standards" are not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> But you haven't proven your whacky desk dragging theory is either.  The sack is empty.
Click to expand...

Actually I have. Dont be mad you are too stupid to drag a desk.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.
Click to expand...


It didn't address mine either.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post #2119.  keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.
Click to expand...

so before I go searching, you're saying you posted the standard's procedure for removing an unruly student from a class for use by a cop?


----------



## bucs90

Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film

BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.

Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".

SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they were teachers that did exactly what I said I would have done. I know english is hard for you but try reading a little closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, all you got is rumors and anecdotes.  And here I was expecting so much more...I mean, I was really looking forward to a video showing the desk removal technique and here you come up short. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.
Click to expand...


Not to mention that a resisting suspect can rock the desk, strike with hands and feet while the cop can't protect himself, his hands occupied with the tote.  You and I know why this isn't a police procedure, it's only idiot civilian never-been-a-cop dilettantes who haven't thought their strange theory through.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't address mine either.
Click to expand...

Pretending it didnt address your post only makes you look more desperate.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post#2119 says "approved practice" not "police standard". You flunked reading comprehension didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so before I go searching, you're saying you posted the standard's procedure for removing an unruly student from a class for use by a cop?
Click to expand...

No thats what youre saying. Read my post and try again.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.


Youre a retard. The 18 year old that filmed it is the one that said that. You guys are fucking idiots.  

When school resource officer Ben Fields entered the classroom at Spring Valley High School on Monday morning, student Niya Kenny says she knew something was going to happen.

“Initially, when they said an SRO was coming, we have two — so I didn’t know which one was coming,” Kenny said. “It could have been the other one. When I saw deputy Fields, that’s when I started . . . that’s when I told them to get the cameras out, because we know his reputation — well, I know his reputation.”

After Fields forcibly removed a girl who the teacher said was disrupting class by refusing to put her phone away, the deputy arrested Kenny as well. The first girl was released to her parents, but Kenny was transported to the Alvin S. Glenn Detention Center, according to the Richland County Sheriff’s Department.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need a video for that. Go to a school, grab a desk, and pull it into the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be a total idiot and attempt to pick the desk up when it is much easier to slide it?.....Never mind. I forgot you were another dumb cop before you got fired for stupidity unbecoming an officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever tried to slide 300 pounds on the floor??? There's a reason there is no official procedure for sliding or picking up a desk with a brat in it. Some brats are 300 pounds. Some cops are 120...like females.
> 
> This cop....followed procedure. Even his sheriff can't say which procedure he violated or should've tried instead.
> 
> Forgot...you were a dumb immigrant before this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl barely weighed 100lbs and she was sitting in a desk not on the floor.  Yes there is a procedure or the guy wouldnt have gotten his feral chimp ass canned for violating it.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," Lott said.
Click to expand...

so what is that procedure, as I've now asked you four times. See that would be an approved procedure and would be considered there standard practice.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's the difference you didn't answer either, so what's your point.  Again either you do or don't have it.  I also used the word procedure.  It's all semantics and you have no idea what they are. My point proven.
> 
> 
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so before I go searching, you're saying you posted the standard's procedure for removing an unruly student from a class for use by a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats what youre saying. Read my post and try again.
Click to expand...

why, that's my question to which you still haven't answered. Oh well, I'll conclude you have no idea on what you're talking about. Not unusual at all.  Thanks for playing


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought this thread was all about the procedure Deputy Fields failed to follow.  Are you now telling me there is no police procedure for dragging or carrying a non compliant student into the hallway in a desk?  Over 100 pages of you insisting that was the right procedure and after all this... you got nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be a total idiot and attempt to pick the desk up when it is much easier to slide it?.....Never mind. I forgot you were another dumb cop before you got fired for stupidity unbecoming an officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever tried to slide 300 pounds on the floor??? There's a reason there is no official procedure for sliding or picking up a desk with a brat in it. Some brats are 300 pounds. Some cops are 120...like females.
> 
> This cop....followed procedure. Even his sheriff can't say which procedure he violated or should've tried instead.
> 
> Forgot...you were a dumb immigrant before this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl barely weighed 100lbs and she was sitting in a desk not on the floor.  Yes there is a procedure or the guy wouldnt have gotten his feral chimp ass canned for violating it.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," Lott said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what is that procedure, as I've now asked you four times. See that would be an approved procedure and would be considered there standard practice.
Click to expand...

Why are you asking me? Ask the other cop that fired the feral chimp.


----------



## jc456

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.


we were right premeditated


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did answer regarding "approved practice". Just because you flunked reading comprehension doesnt change that.
> 
> 
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so before I go searching, you're saying you posted the standard's procedure for removing an unruly student from a class for use by a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats what youre saying. Read my post and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why, that's my question to which you still haven't answered. Oh well, I'll conclude you have no idea on what you're talking about. Not unusual at all.  Thanks for playing
Click to expand...

Why do you want me to answer a question about a police procedure when I am not a cop?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.
> 
> 
> 
> we were right premeditated
Click to expand...

Quoted for evidence.


----------



## MikeK

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So far, the "settlement" figure is $700,000, though a good lawyer can double that.  There wouldn't be talk of such a generous settlement if he was in the wrong.  The City of Columbia figures it's easier to pay off a deputy thrown under the bus than to pay for a city burned to the ground by angry hordes of apes rioting and looting. In a way, it makes economic sense if one has no scruples about fucking over their own deputies like Sheriff Lott.


What is the source of this $700,000 figure?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall a procedure for carrying a desk with a student in it. And considering some of the obese brats can weigh 200 or 300 pounds....well....try dead lifting 300 pounds. Most people cant. Most can't deadline 200.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you be a total idiot and attempt to pick the desk up when it is much easier to slide it?.....Never mind. I forgot you were another dumb cop before you got fired for stupidity unbecoming an officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever tried to slide 300 pounds on the floor??? There's a reason there is no official procedure for sliding or picking up a desk with a brat in it. Some brats are 300 pounds. Some cops are 120...like females.
> 
> This cop....followed procedure. Even his sheriff can't say which procedure he violated or should've tried instead.
> 
> Forgot...you were a dumb immigrant before this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl barely weighed 100lbs and she was sitting in a desk not on the floor.  Yes there is a procedure or the guy wouldnt have gotten his feral chimp ass canned for violating it.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," Lott said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what is that procedure, as I've now asked you four times. See that would be an approved procedure and would be considered there standard practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me? Ask the other cop that fired the feral chimp.
Click to expand...

you commented that there was one already posted #2119. then you replied on the other post #2090.  And still nothing.  So all you had to do was state you have no idea like you just did and save fifty posts.  But that ain't you right? Got to stick you old nose in.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what post number?  it isn't 2090.
> 
> 
> 
> Use the search function. It should be somewhere before and after your post #2119. Once again post #2090 was not in response to your question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so before I go searching, you're saying you posted the standard's procedure for removing an unruly student from a class for use by a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats what youre saying. Read my post and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why, that's my question to which you still haven't answered. Oh well, I'll conclude you have no idea on what you're talking about. Not unusual at all.  Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want me to answer a question about a police procedure when I am not a cop?
Click to expand...

why did you state you provided it already #2119.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the "settlement" figure is $700,000, though a good lawyer can double that.  There wouldn't be talk of such a generous settlement if he was in the wrong.  The City of Columbia figures it's easier to pay off a deputy thrown under the bus than to pay for a city burned to the ground by angry hordes of apes rioting and looting. In a way, it makes economic sense if one has no scruples about fucking over their own deputies like Sheriff Lott.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the source of this $700,000 figure?
Click to expand...


Pay attention to the thread, or GTFO.  I'm not your link slave.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> I am not a cop



Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you be a total idiot and attempt to pick the desk up when it is much easier to slide it?.....Never mind. I forgot you were another dumb cop before you got fired for stupidity unbecoming an officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever tried to slide 300 pounds on the floor??? There's a reason there is no official procedure for sliding or picking up a desk with a brat in it. Some brats are 300 pounds. Some cops are 120...like females.
> 
> This cop....followed procedure. Even his sheriff can't say which procedure he violated or should've tried instead.
> 
> Forgot...you were a dumb immigrant before this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl barely weighed 100lbs and she was sitting in a desk not on the floor.  Yes there is a procedure or the guy wouldnt have gotten his feral chimp ass canned for violating it.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," Lott said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what is that procedure, as I've now asked you four times. See that would be an approved procedure and would be considered there standard practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me? Ask the other cop that fired the feral chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you commented that there was one already posted #2119. then you replied on the other post #2090.  And still nothing.  So all you had to do was state you have no idea like you just did and save fifty posts.  But that ain't you right? Got to stick you old nose in.
Click to expand...

I commented on your request for a "approved practice". I never said anything about a "police standard". Since I have dragged a desk as a minor I'm pretty sure a grown person could do it.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
Click to expand...

But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

jc456 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.
> 
> 
> 
> we were right premeditated
Click to expand...


*That was Niya Kenny who was arrested, not the girl who was tossed like croutons on a salad.  Niya Kenny was arrested when she verbally protested Ben Field's trashing the victim.  

She was interviewed the next day and said she told everyone to get their cell phones out when Ben Fields came into the room, because he was known as "Officer Slam".  

So far I don't think the identity of the victim has been released.  But not to worry, she and her family will be everywhere on television after the civil suit has been filed and all parties have been served.  I suspect it will be hefty, too.  Maybe not a million, like Trayvon Martin's family received, but close.

I wonder if the girl is going to file criminal charges?  She can, you know, but no money in that.  And the asshole has already been fired.  

I wonder what Ben Fields will do for a day job now?  He's a fucking pariah.  He'll have to Google Darren Wilson and George Zimmerman and go hang with them.*


----------



## Asclepias

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.
> 
> 
> 
> we were right premeditated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That was Niya Kenny who was arrested, not the girl who was tossed like croutons on a salad.  Niya Kenny was arrested when she verbally protested Ben Field's trashing the victim.
> 
> She was interviewed the next day and said she told everyone to get their cell phones out when Ben Fields came into the room, because he was known as "Officer Slam".  *
Click to expand...

Buc and his crew all have reading comprehension issues and lack intelligence.


----------



## MikeK

dannyboys said:


> Interesting. Knowwhere in the budget is there a category for lawsuit settlements.
> I guess that means the country has never settled a lawsuit. Truly an amazing accomplishment. Truly amazing.
> 
> OR what you put up wasn't the full budget. Just cherry picked.


Here are some figures you might find interesting. 

(Excerpt)

_*New York City Police Department: There were over 9,500 claims filed against the Police Department in fiscal year 2013.1 Settlements and judgments against the Police Department in FY 2013 totaled $137.2 million, the highest of any City agency. Further analysis reveals significant disparities in claims between precincts. Even when adjusting for crime rates, certain precincts in the South Bronx and Central Brooklyn have had far more claims filed against their officers than precincts in other parts of the City. A comparison of two precincts highlights this disparity. The 18th Precinct (Manhattan South) had 2271 crime complaints in CY 2013. The 44th Precinct (Bronx) had roughly the same number of crime complaints: 2191. However, for every 100 crime complaints, there were 13 claims filed against officers from the 44th Precinct and only 2 claims filed against officers from the 18th.*_ - See more at: ClaimStat: - Office of the New York City Comptroller Scott M. Stringer

(Close)

Information about lawsuits, settlements, awards, etc., is available.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
Click to expand...

You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.


----------



## bucs90

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.
> 
> 
> 
> we were right premeditated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That was Niya Kenny who was arrested, not the girl who was tossed like croutons on a salad.  Niya Kenny was arrested when she verbally protested Ben Field's trashing the victim.
> 
> She was interviewed the next day and said she told everyone to get their cell phones out when Ben Fields came into the room, because he was known as "Officer Slam".
> 
> So far I don't think the identity of the victim has been released.  But not to worry, she and her family will be everywhere on television after the civil suit has been filed and all parties have been served.  I suspect it will be hefty, too.  Maybe not a million, like Trayvon Martin's family received, but close.
> 
> I wonder if the girl is going to file criminal charges?  She can, you know, but no money in that.  And the asshole has already been fired.
> 
> I wonder what Ben Fields will do for a day job now?  He's a fucking pariah.  He'll have to Google Darren Wilson and George Zimmerman and go hang with them.*
Click to expand...


He's gonna retire on the settlement check.

You cop haters pressured Richland Sheriff to throw him under a bus....and just made him wealthy.


----------



## MikeK

dannyboys said:


> Need a mint cock sucker?
> 
> Next time you're fucking garbage can has been stolen by your neighbor handle it yourself.
> 
> I've been long ago out of the LE business. Back in my day you and yours would be living with a fucking tube up your nose for a month if you tried any of your bullshit on me or my fellow officers.
> 
> I take heart knowing this sickening period in our history will be brief and soon normal decent honest law abiding citizens will be once again free to walk the streets safe from human scum like you.


If you already are on medication it appears your prescription needs to be adjusted.  You should see to that.  It will help you to sleep and you'll feel better through the day.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird because intelligent teachers in schools country wide have figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
Click to expand...


Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
Click to expand...

I call sheriffs cops. If you dont like that....well too bad.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.
> 
> 
> 
> we were right premeditated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That was Niya Kenny who was arrested, not the girl who was tossed like croutons on a salad.  Niya Kenny was arrested when she verbally protested Ben Field's trashing the victim.
> 
> She was interviewed the next day and said she told everyone to get their cell phones out when Ben Fields came into the room, because he was known as "Officer Slam".
> 
> So far I don't think the identity of the victim has been released.  But not to worry, she and her family will be everywhere on television after the civil suit has been filed and all parties have been served.  I suspect it will be hefty, too.  Maybe not a million, like Trayvon Martin's family received, but close.
> 
> I wonder if the girl is going to file criminal charges?  She can, you know, but no money in that.  And the asshole has already been fired.
> 
> I wonder what Ben Fields will do for a day job now?  He's a fucking pariah.  He'll have to Google Darren Wilson and George Zimmerman and go hang with them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's gonna retire on the settlement check.
> 
> You cop haters pressured Richland Sheriff to throw him under a bus....and just made him wealthy.
Click to expand...

He is already retired and probably headed to federal prison where he will retire to a cot and 3 hots.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
Click to expand...


None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
Click to expand...

well good for you.  For me, I want to know those standards.  But, I expect there are none.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call sheriffs cops. If you dont like that....well too bad.
Click to expand...

Some Sheriffs are indeed cops.  This one is a politician.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
Click to expand...

Did you see where the idiots were claiming it was a set up and they quoted the wrong person?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
Click to expand...

 
Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call sheriffs cops. If you dont like that....well too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Sheriffs are indeed cops.  This one is a politician.
Click to expand...

Politician? Cop?. Who cares? He fired the feral chimp and thats what counts.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?  Then it must be a known technique for which you can even provide a Youtube video.
> 
> I'll got get some more coffee while you post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
Click to expand...


There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see where the idiots were claiming it was a set up and they quoted the wrong person?
Click to expand...

you need to go to that thread bubba.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
Click to expand...

Dont confuse yourself with intelligent people. We knew the feral chimp should have been fired.....and he was. The upcoming lawsuit will change the girls family tree. That you can count on.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call sheriffs cops. If you dont like that....well too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Sheriffs are indeed cops.  This one is a politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politician? Cop?. Who cares? He fired the feral chimp and thats what counts.
Click to expand...

You're confused.  The feral chimp was sitting in the desk.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see where the idiots were claiming it was a set up and they quoted the wrong person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to go to that thread bubba.
Click to expand...

Youre confused again. We are in the same thread. See your post #2201.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call sheriffs cops. If you dont like that....well too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Sheriffs are indeed cops.  This one is a politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politician? Cop?. Who cares? He fired the feral chimp and thats what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're confused.  The feral chimp was sitting in the desk.
Click to expand...

For a short time while he was filing his report to the time he was fired he probably was at his desk.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see where the idiots were claiming it was a set up and they quoted the wrong person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to go to that thread bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused again. We are in the same thread. See your post #2201.
Click to expand...

ok, so?  There is another thread.  I was merely pointing out there is another thread and if you wish to discuss it to how the discussion evolved go there.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see where the idiots were claiming it was a set up and they quoted the wrong person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to go to that thread bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused again. We are in the same thread. See your post #2201.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, so?  There is another thread.  I was merely pointing out there is another thread and if you wish to discuss it to how the discussion evolved go there.
Click to expand...

Why do I need to go to another thread when youre the one that mentioned it on this thread?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see where the idiots were claiming it was a set up and they quoted the wrong person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to go to that thread bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused again. We are in the same thread. See your post #2201.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, so?  There is another thread.  I was merely pointing out there is another thread and if you wish to discuss it to how the discussion evolved go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I need to go to another thread when youre the one that mentioned it on this thread?
Click to expand...

it explains why.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well good for you.  For me, I want to know those standards.  But, I expect there are none.
Click to expand...


Richland County Sheriff's Department


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted it. Go back a few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
Click to expand...


Then what's the policy in question?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see where the idiots were claiming it was a set up and they quoted the wrong person?
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go to that thread bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused again. We are in the same thread. See your post #2201.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, so?  There is another thread.  I was merely pointing out there is another thread and if you wish to discuss it to how the discussion evolved go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I need to go to another thread when youre the one that mentioned it on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it explains why.
Click to expand...

No. It didnt explain* why* you were and idiot and thought it was premeditated. It only explained you and Buc were both idiots.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
Click to expand...


Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every page on this thread.  You posted no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
Click to expand...

Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
Click to expand...

Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
Click to expand...

Ask the sheriff. He is the one that fired him.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
Click to expand...

No one needs to prove the the cop was fired. It was reported in the news and verified by the sheriff himself.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the sheriff. He is the one that fire him.
Click to expand...

The "sheriff" is a politician in a cop costume....and it isn't even Halloween yet. He do look mighty purdy though.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one needs to prove the the cop was fired. It was reported in the news and verified by the sheriff himself.
Click to expand...

Good.  Prove what policy he violated then.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the sheriff. He is the one that fire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "sheriff" is a politician in a cop costume....and it isn't even Halloween yet. He do look mighty purdy though.
Click to expand...

That may be true but he still fired the feral chimp. Focus.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one needs to prove the the cop was fired. It was reported in the news and verified by the sheriff himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  Prove what policy he violated then.
Click to expand...

Why? He was fired for violating it already. Thats all the proof I need.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one needs to prove the the cop was fired. It was reported in the news and verified by the sheriff himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  Prove what policy he violated then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? He was fired for violating it already. Thats all the proof I need.
Click to expand...


There's some seriously circular logic there.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
Click to expand...


I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.

Richland County Sheriff's Department


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  It isn't there, just a link to the original story and some internet warriors speculating on moving the desk.....much like you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.
Click to expand...


Pay attention, Twaticus.  If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.

If you weren't such an astronomical hack, you might have already considered the possibility that there is no policy that was violated. Think.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one needs to prove the the cop was fired. It was reported in the news and verified by the sheriff himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  Prove what policy he violated then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? He was fired for violating it already. Thats all the proof I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's some seriously circular logic there.
Click to expand...

Explain how its circular. The feral chimp was fired. His boss said this of his actions....

"The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement," 

Thats all the proof I need. Email the sheriff for further details.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Here is the next school resource officer *


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of the procedure the Chief discussed.  I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
Click to expand...

dude that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention, Twaticus.  If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.
> 
> If you weren't such an astronomical hack, you might have already considered the possibility that there is no policy that was violated. Think.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone make that consideration if the person that fired the feral chimp said this?....

"The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude that doesn't make sense.
Click to expand...

It makes all the sense in the world. You are just not bright enough to figure it out.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention, Twaticus.  If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.
> 
> If you weren't such an astronomical hack, you might have already considered the possibility that there is no policy that was violated. Think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone make that consideration if the person that fired the feral chimp said this?....
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
Click to expand...

Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes all the sense in the world. You are just not bright enough to figure it out.
Click to expand...

well if he followed the procedure how is it he violated it.  See the circular logic in that?  Now that is funny stuff.

You know that 'following' it means he did what it said to do.  just in case you don't get it yet.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention, Twaticus.  If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.
> 
> If you weren't such an astronomical hack, you might have already considered the possibility that there is no policy that was violated. Think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone make that consideration if the person that fired the feral chimp said this?....
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
Click to expand...

I dont have the sherrifs number. Someone posted a link where you can email him though.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"


Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.[/QUOTE]

*Do you know you are ridiculous ? do you have the insight to know that ?*


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
Click to expand...



exactly we're waiting right?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes all the sense in the world. You are just not bright enough to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if he followed the procedure how is it he violated it.  See the circular logic in that?  Now that is funny stuff.
> 
> You know that 'following' it means he did what it said to do.  just in case you don't get it yet.
Click to expand...

The sheriff fired him with this statement.

"The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"

In case youre confused that means that there is a proper way to handle the situation and the feral chimp didnt use it so he was fired.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes all the sense in the world. You are just not bright enough to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if he followed the procedure how is it he violated it.  See the circular logic in that?  Now that is funny stuff.
> 
> You know that 'following' it means he did what it said to do.  just in case you don't get it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sheriff fired him with this statement.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> In case youre confused that means that there is a proper way to handle the situation and the feral chimp didnt use it so he was fired.
Click to expand...

then........he didn't follow the procedure right?  We're asking to see it. keep up.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly we're waiting right?
Click to expand...

Why are you waiting? The cop already got fired. Its a done deal.  Dont you read the news?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> 
> 
> dude that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes all the sense in the world. You are just not bright enough to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if he followed the procedure how is it he violated it.  See the circular logic in that?  Now that is funny stuff.
> 
> You know that 'following' it means he did what it said to do.  just in case you don't get it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sheriff fired him with this statement.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> In case youre confused that means that there is a proper way to handle the situation and the feral chimp didnt use it so he was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then........he didn't follow the procedure right?  We're asking to see it. keep up.
Click to expand...

You asked the sheriff to see the procedure? What did he tell you?


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly we're waiting right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you waiting? The cop already got fired. Its a done deal.  Dont you read the news?
Click to expand...

so how many feet is the toss limit?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly we're waiting right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you waiting? The cop already got fired. Its a done deal.  Dont you read the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how many feet is the toss limit?
Click to expand...

Since the feral chimp was fired I would guess zero.  However you would need to contact the sheriff for particulars.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude that doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes all the sense in the world. You are just not bright enough to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if he followed the procedure how is it he violated it.  See the circular logic in that?  Now that is funny stuff.
> 
> You know that 'following' it means he did what it said to do.  just in case you don't get it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sheriff fired him with this statement.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> In case youre confused that means that there is a proper way to handle the situation and the feral chimp didnt use it so he was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then........he didn't follow the procedure right?  We're asking to see it. keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked the sheriff to see the procedure? What did he tell you?
Click to expand...

nope I have not.  I will, don't worry.  I appreciate the dude posting the email address. Let's see what Sheriff Lott says.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes all the sense in the world. You are just not bright enough to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> well if he followed the procedure how is it he violated it.  See the circular logic in that?  Now that is funny stuff.
> 
> You know that 'following' it means he did what it said to do.  just in case you don't get it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sheriff fired him with this statement.
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> In case youre confused that means that there is a proper way to handle the situation and the feral chimp didnt use it so he was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then........he didn't follow the procedure right?  We're asking to see it. keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked the sheriff to see the procedure? What did he tell you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope I have not.  I will, don't worry.  I appreciate the dude posting the email address. Let's see what Sheriff Lott says.
Click to expand...

I'm not worried at all. Let us know what he says. In the meantime the sheriff will probably reinstate the feral pending his explanation to you. Of course that depends on how relevant you are. If I dont see the sheriff reinstate him, then we all know what you think is pretty irrelevant.


----------



## jc456

reported by nbcnews:

Sheriff Says 'Third Video' Shows South Carolina Student Punching Officer in Classroom

excerpt:

"One of the videos taken as a school resource officer slammed a student sitting at her desk at a South Carolina high school also shows her punching the deputy during the confrontation, authorities said Tuesday."


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Only trust intrusive abusive Government when it is stoving in the face of some Black kid...............*


----------



## jc456

from rawstory:
Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident

excerpt:

*"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
Click to expand...

No dummy, the sheriff said he was fired for a policy violation. He then went on to explain that it was the throwing if the girl that did it. Obviously then it's a policy regarding physical interaction.
There is no burden on me at all. The sheriff hasn't released the specific information you require but if you need it so badly I do have his email.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> reported by nbcnews:
> 
> Sheriff Says 'Third Video' Shows South Carolina Student Punching Officer in Classroom
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> "One of the videos taken as a school resource officer slammed a student sitting at her desk at a South Carolina high school also shows her punching the deputy during the confrontation, authorities said Tuesday."




From your link...

"There are at least three videos that have surfaced of the incident — which shows the girl flailing at the officer as *he is already *in the middle of flipping her chair over — and their distribution online has caused an uproar on social media."

"That video, described by Sheriff Leon Lott as the "third video," *will play a part in the internal affairs investigation into whether Senior Deputy Ben Fields violated policy* in Monday's incident at Spring Valley High School in Columbia."

Seems like you are confused again JC.  This is old news.

I would have punched him as well. At least the girl was braver than he was.


----------



## Meathead

That girl will never amount to anything. I doubt she could even get a job as a CNBC debate moderator.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"


So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> That girl will never amount to anything. I doubt she could even get a job as a CNBC debate moderator.


She'll be a millionaire this time next year. Bank on it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one needs to prove the the cop was fired. It was reported in the news and verified by the sheriff himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  Prove what policy he violated then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? He was fired for violating it already. Thats all the proof I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's some seriously circular logic there.
Click to expand...


Ain't that ironic.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
Click to expand...

Well, she did look a bit "chimpish". Still, that's not politically correct.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That girl will never amount to anything. I doubt she could even get a job as a CNBC debate moderator.
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be a millionaire this time next year. Bank on it.
Click to expand...

Sure.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, she did look a bit "chimpish". Still, that's not politically correct.
Click to expand...

She looked nothing like the cave monkey that lost his job. Sorry thats not PC but I dont really care.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That girl will never amount to anything. I doubt she could even get a job as a CNBC debate moderator.
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be a millionaire this time next year. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...

Glad you agree.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I used to know a woman who was married to a wife beater. If his dinner wasn't hot within 15 minutes of his arriving home, he would slap her around for a while. The next day, she would have a black eye, and he would be telling her, "Do you see what you made me do?" She bought into to it for about 6 years before she finally wised up.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, she did look a bit "chimpish". Still, that's not politically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked nothing like the cave monkey that lost his job. Sorry thats not PC but I dont really care.
Click to expand...

Chimps probably don't look like chimps to you. I guess you find it hard to tell them apart from your friends.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, she did look a bit "chimpish". Still, that's not politically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked nothing like the cave monkey that lost his job. Sorry thats not PC but I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chimps probably don't look like chimps to you. I guess you find it hard to tell them apart from your friends.
Click to expand...

You call my white friends chimps and then complain about me not being PC? Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the speculation about lawsuits,policies or take- down maneuvers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no speculation on policies or take down maneuvers. The "drag the desk" maneuver doesn't exist.  No controversy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what's the policy in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention, Twaticus.  If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.
> 
> If you weren't such an astronomical hack, you might have already considered the possibility that there is no policy that was violated. Think.
Click to expand...




saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pay attention, Twaticus. If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.



But somehow I know it. What a stellar moron you are.

You and your retarded bretheren should start you own club.
Maybe call it......The Loyal Order of Moronic Fellows. 
I'm sure there are enough here to start the USMB lodge.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, she did look a bit "chimpish". Still, that's not politically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked nothing like the cave monkey that lost his job. Sorry thats not PC but I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chimps probably don't look like chimps to you. I guess you find it hard to tell them apart from your friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call my white friends chimps and then complain about me not being PC? Pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...

I am sure your neighborhood is a very confusing place, and I don't mean just on father's day.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.


The pivotal question here is _how did she know what was coming?_

I want to make it clear that I am not sympathetic toward this troublemaker.  But I do believe Fields behaved stupidly, possibly driven by steroidal rage.  What I saw is not the kind of behavior by a uniformed police officer that either I or the average peaceful citizen (the racism factor aside) approves of.

When an ordinary citizen sees something like this, while he/she might superficially approve of the punishment imposed on the troublemaker he/she is subliminally concerned with something else: _ What if this cop stops me for some bs traffic offense and he is pissed off at my attitude?_  If the response to that thought is, _be very careful about your attitude,_ the suggestion of _oppression_ then arises.

The simple fact is _no one_ but the authoritarian/submissive personality likes imposed authority.  Even (most) cops dislike their bosses leaning on them, regardless of how routine and appropriate.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop is already fired. Stop waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude that doesn't make sense.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that's a frequent problem for you.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she did look a bit "chimpish". Still, that's not politically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked nothing like the cave monkey that lost his job. Sorry thats not PC but I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chimps probably don't look like chimps to you. I guess you find it hard to tell them apart from your friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call my white friends chimps and then complain about me not being PC? Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure your neighborhood is a very confusing place, and I don't mean just on father's day.
Click to expand...

My neighborhood is a pretty calm and straight forward on any day.  I'm sorry yours is confusing on fathers day.  Was the feral chimp that got fired a possible match for you on the Maury show?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly we're waiting right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you waiting? The cop already got fired. Its a done deal.  Dont you read the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how many feet is the toss limit?
Click to expand...


The exact number of feet he threw her.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she did look a bit "chimpish". Still, that's not politically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked nothing like the cave monkey that lost his job. Sorry thats not PC but I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chimps probably don't look like chimps to you. I guess you find it hard to tell them apart from your friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call my white friends chimps and then complain about me not being PC? Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure your neighborhood is a very confusing place, and I don't mean just on father's day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood is a pretty calm and straight forward on any day.  I'm sorry yours is confusing on fathers day.  Was the feral chimp that got fired a possible match for you on the Maury show?
Click to expand...

I told you that there are very few blacks in the Czech Republic. Look it up on the internet or something.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cretins In Classrooms: Cop Fired For Not Following Proper Procedure When He Body-Slammed, Beat On And Heaved Across Room Newly Orphaned Girl 


Deputy Ben Fields, the 300-pound thug last seen hurling a high-school student across the room because she failed to get off her cell phone, has been fired because he "did not follow proper procedure." Many think he should also be arrested, convicted and taken far away from any classroom. As should all the cops in schools teaching kids early who is - the state - and isn't - them - in control. Clearly, Fields' victim really needs that lesson: Her mom just died, and she's in foster care.
Read More...


----------



## OnePercenter

Camp said:


> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.



His boss is clearly wrong. When the cop challenges in court, he'll receive his retirement pay.


----------



## Meathead

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cretins In Classrooms: Cop Fired For Not Following Proper Procedure When He Body-Slammed, Beat On And Heaved Across Room Newly Orphaned Girl
> 
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields, the 300-pound thug last seen hurling a high-school student across the room because she failed to get off her cell phone, has been fired because he "did not follow proper procedure." Many think he should also be arrested, convicted and taken far away from any classroom. As should all the cops in schools teaching kids early who is - the state - and isn't - them - in control. Clearly, Fields' victim really needs that lesson: Her mom just died, and she's in foster care.
> Read More...


Crack baby no doubt. They said these things would happen.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked nothing like the cave monkey that lost his job. Sorry thats not PC but I dont really care.
> 
> 
> 
> Chimps probably don't look like chimps to you. I guess you find it hard to tell them apart from your friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call my white friends chimps and then complain about me not being PC? Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure your neighborhood is a very confusing place, and I don't mean just on father's day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood is a pretty calm and straight forward on any day.  I'm sorry yours is confusing on fathers day.  Was the feral chimp that got fired a possible match for you on the Maury show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that there are very few blacks in the Czech Republic. Look it up on the internet or something.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with you being a close relation to a chimp?


----------



## OnePercenter

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Support from other cops is actually overwhelming right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, really?  He's heavily supported by other cops?  Wow, I mean, who saw that coming.
Click to expand...


What would you have done with the clearly irrational girl?


----------



## Asclepias

OnePercenter said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His boss is clearly wrong. When the cop challenges in court, he'll receive his retirement pay.
Click to expand...

Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chimps probably don't look like chimps to you. I guess you find it hard to tell them apart from your friends.
> 
> 
> 
> You call my white friends chimps and then complain about me not being PC? Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure your neighborhood is a very confusing place, and I don't mean just on father's day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood is a pretty calm and straight forward on any day.  I'm sorry yours is confusing on fathers day.  Was the feral chimp that got fired a possible match for you on the Maury show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that there are very few blacks in the Czech Republic. Look it up on the internet or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you being a close relation to a chimp?
Click to expand...

I told you, very few people of African descent here. Kids know their fathers, few murders and low crime in general, decent education, not a lot of poverty and those kinds of things.


----------



## OnePercenter

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cretins In Classrooms: Cop Fired For Not Following Proper Procedure When He Body-Slammed, Beat On And Heaved Across Room Newly Orphaned Girl
> 
> 
> Deputy Ben Fields, the 300-pound thug last seen hurling a high-school student across the room because she failed to get off her cell phone, has been fired because he "did not follow proper procedure." Many think he should also be arrested, convicted and taken far away from any classroom. As should all the cops in schools teaching kids early who is - the state - and isn't - them - in control. Clearly, Fields' victim really needs that lesson: Her mom just died, and she's in foster care.
> Read More...



Bad thing happen to good people. Thank goodness that all the folks bad things happen to don't act like the girl.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call my white friends chimps and then complain about me not being PC? Pot meet kettle.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure your neighborhood is a very confusing place, and I don't mean just on father's day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood is a pretty calm and straight forward on any day.  I'm sorry yours is confusing on fathers day.  Was the feral chimp that got fired a possible match for you on the Maury show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that there are very few blacks in the Czech Republic. Look it up on the internet or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you being a close relation to a chimp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you, very few people of African descent here. Kids know their fathers, few murders and low crime in general, decent education, not a lot of poverty and those kinds of things.
Click to expand...

I just dont get what that has to do with you being related to a chimp and being confused on fathers day?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

OnePercenter said:


> Bad thing happen to good people. Thank goodness that all the folks bad things happen to don't act like the girl.



Fuck that cop he is a bully a moron and a drug addled Juicer


----------



## OnePercenter

Asclepias said:


> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.



A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

OnePercenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
Click to expand...

a good district attorney will get him 5 years in the pen


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  What policy did he violate since ......he-didn't-execute-the-drag-the-desk-maneuver..... isn't the correct answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention, Twaticus.  If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.
> 
> If you weren't such an astronomical hack, you might have already considered the possibility that there is no policy that was violated. Think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone make that consideration if the person that fired the feral chimp said this?....
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have the sherrifs number. Someone posted a link where you can email him though.
Click to expand...

Twaticus II, the Sheriff isn't disclosing what policy Fields violated. He's already been asked. If you missed the press conference, that's your own damn fault.


----------



## Asclepias

OnePercenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
Click to expand...

The attorney would have to be more than good for this to occur. He would have to be god on steroids.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to post up the police standards with the procedure in it? Let's see the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy, the sheriff said he was fired for a policy violation. He then went on to explain that it was the throwing if the girl that did it. Obviously then it's a policy regarding physical interaction.
> There is no burden on me at all. The sheriff hasn't released the specific information you require but if you need it so badly I do have his email.
Click to expand...

How stupid are you? (rhetorical)  He's purposely withholding that information no matter how many times he's asked.  He won't be able to withhold it during the lawsuit when he's subpoena'd to testify.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Richland County Sheriff policies. There is someone who does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, Twaticus.  If he wouldn't answer the media on that topic, he certainly isn't going to answer me.
> 
> If you weren't such an astronomical hack, you might have already considered the possibility that there is no policy that was violated. Think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone make that consideration if the person that fired the feral chimp said this?....
> 
> "The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have the sherrifs number. Someone posted a link where you can email him though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twaticus II, the Sheriff isn't disclosing what policy Fields violated. He's already been asked. If you missed the press conference, that's your own damn fault.
Click to expand...

Sounds like life is going to suck for you, Buc, and JC then if thats the case.  I'm content with him explaining the feral chimp was fired for the following.....

"The fact that he picked the student up and he threw the student across the room -- that is not a proper technique, and should not be used in law enforcement,".
-Sheriff Lott


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Now you want to claim your NA heritage?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> BREAKING. THE BITCH PLANNED IT.
> 
> Told friends to "get your phones out, something is about to happen".
> 
> SHE was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. And....she won.
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal question here is _how did she know what was coming?_
> 
> I want to make it clear that I am not sympathetic toward this troublemaker.  But I do believe Fields behaved stupidly, possibly driven by steroidal rage.  What I saw is not the kind of behavior by a uniformed police officer that either I or the average peaceful citizen (the racism factor aside) approves of.
> 
> When an ordinary citizen sees something like this, while he/she might superficially approve of the punishment imposed on the troublemaker he/she is subliminally concerned with something else: _ What if this cop stops me for some bs traffic offense and he is pissed off at my attitude?_  If the response to that thought is, _be very careful about your attitude,_ the suggestion of _oppression_ then arises.
> 
> The simple fact is _no one_ but the authoritarian/submissive personality likes imposed authority.  Even (most) cops dislike their bosses leaning on them, regardless of how routine and appropriate.
Click to expand...


How is that a pivotal question.  Even a feral chimp knew eventually a cop would come.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy, the sheriff said he was fired for a policy violation. He then went on to explain that it was the throwing if the girl that did it. Obviously then it's a policy regarding physical interaction.
> There is no burden on me at all. The sheriff hasn't released the specific information you require but if you need it so badly I do have his email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid are you? (rhetorical)  He's purposely withholding that information no matter how many times he's asked.  He won't be able to withhold it during the lawsuit when he's subpoena'd to testify.
Click to expand...

Why would he withhold it and when is the lawsuit?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you want to claim your NA heritage?
Click to expand...

Don't care what you believe. You could be some highly disturbed white dude pretending to be black.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy, the sheriff said he was fired for a policy violation. He then went on to explain that it was the throwing if the girl that did it. Obviously then it's a policy regarding physical interaction.
> There is no burden on me at all. The sheriff hasn't released the specific information you require but if you need it so badly I do have his email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid are you? (rhetorical)  He's purposely withholding that information no matter how many times he's asked.  He won't be able to withhold it during the lawsuit when he's subpoena'd to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he withhold it and when is the lawsuit?
Click to expand...


He withheld it because there is no policy that was violated and the lawsuit takes time.  He was just fired yesterday, Bucky.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from rawstory:
> Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> *"Sheriff Leon Lott blames flipped teen for police assault: She started this whole incident*"
> 
> 
> 
> So he blamed the girl but fired the feral chimp?  Amazing.  Kinda puts a hole in SMD's politician theory doesnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you want to claim your NA heritage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't care what you believe. You could be some highly disturbed white dude pretending to be black.
Click to expand...

Why would you care what I believe? I could be a white dude. That still doesnt explain your stupidity.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*If they had a video of  you doing that to your daughter the same Legal system that so far has brought no charges on the GOON Gorilla would charge you then  take your kids out of your house and perp parade you in handcuffs for the media ...............*


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy, the sheriff said he was fired for a policy violation. He then went on to explain that it was the throwing if the girl that did it. Obviously then it's a policy regarding physical interaction.
> There is no burden on me at all. The sheriff hasn't released the specific information you require but if you need it so badly I do have his email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid are you? (rhetorical)  He's purposely withholding that information no matter how many times he's asked.  He won't be able to withhold it during the lawsuit when he's subpoena'd to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he withhold it and when is the lawsuit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He withheld it because there is no policy that was violated and the lawsuit takes time.  He was just fired yesterday, Bucky.
Click to expand...

So basically youre just guessing even though nothing you say is going to happen has happened?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attorney would have to be more than good for this to occur. He would have to be god on steroids.
Click to expand...



Not really.  He just needs to get Sheriff Lott on the stand with his shiny cop costume and get him to start stuttering when asked what policy Fields actually violated.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you idiots have any idea what that department's standards, training or procedures are. The sheriff on the other hand knows them very well. He probably even wrote some of them. So when he tells us that his officer did not follow them correctly, I tend to believe him especially since he took the steps to dismiss the officer. Obviously he felt justified in doing so.
> Good enough for me. You morons however believe you know better. A sure sign of low intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's good enough for you.  Intelligent people want to know exactly what procedure he violated and the question can't be ducked forever, especially with the upcoming lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know the procedure he allegedly violated if you feel he was in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.  It's violating no policy that makes him in the right.  The burden of proof is on you and the cowardly sheriff with shiny bric a brac all over his costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy, the sheriff said he was fired for a policy violation. He then went on to explain that it was the throwing if the girl that did it. Obviously then it's a policy regarding physical interaction.
> There is no burden on me at all. The sheriff hasn't released the specific information you require but if you need it so badly I do have his email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid are you? (rhetorical)  He's purposely withholding that information no matter how many times he's asked.  He won't be able to withhold it during the lawsuit when he's subpoena'd to testify.
Click to expand...


Sure. If that soothes the butthurt then run with it.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attorney would have to be more than good for this to occur. He would have to be god on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  He just needs to get Sheriff Lott on the stand with his shiny cop costume and get him to start stuttering when asked what policy Fields actually violated.
Click to expand...

What if he just hands the attorney a written policy that has the portion the feral chimp violated highlighted? Are you playing make believe again?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attorney would have to be more than good for this to occur. He would have to be god on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  He just needs to get Sheriff Lott on the stand with his shiny cop costume and get him to start stuttering when asked what policy Fields actually violated.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the sheriff was very comfortable with his decision while announcing it on national television. The idea that he made that decision without considering he may have to answer for it is ridiculous.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

It cannot be the case that everyone who sees this video, including the sheriff himself, is disgusted at the brutality of it all, but Ben Fields gets to avoid any criminal consequence for it. *What he did was not just wrong, it was criminal.*

*Arrest Ben Fields*


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attorney would have to be more than good for this to occur. He would have to be god on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  He just needs to get Sheriff Lott on the stand with his shiny cop costume and get him to start stuttering when asked what policy Fields actually violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the sheriff was very comfortable with his decision while announcing it on national television. The idea that he made that decision without considering he may have to answer for it is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Whats amusing is that JC even posted a link where it says the video was used by IA in a investigation. Seems like since they are brothers in stupidity they would at least agree with each other.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*I support a 300 lb goon brutalizing a young orphan*
Oh yeah God Bless you as always ...woo hoo


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is the LEO has already been offered a settlement around 700K. Police union lawyers are literally the very best in the country.
> The LEO has a team of three lawyers being paid 100% by the Police union.
> The LEO just won the fucking lottery and EVERYONE knows it.
> Another silver lining is the fucking negro bitch is now on the National LE/DHS/CIA/FBI data base for the rest of her stinking life.
> She better pray she never needs a LEO to come running to her aid.
> That ain't ever going to happen in quite the same way as when some old granny calls 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rich fantasy life ^^
> 
> Must come in handy jerking off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott is an elected official AKA politician.
> The LEO did NOT "work for" Lott. The LEO worked for the Richland County.
> But nice try lying about it.
Click to expand...


Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Fields is just another unemployed Donuts Shark   whose fins are currently being made into "shark fin soup"...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. A very mature remark from a liberal, as usual.
Click to expand...


Uh -- check your own avatar before you use the word "mature".  Just sayin'.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*If only black teenage girls were old white men who grazed their herds on government land and refused to pay their rent, then they'd be able to mouth off to the cops or actually aim weapons at them with no problem.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*We are all outlaws in the eyes of America*


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired.  Not proper.
> 
> Through excess force, the officer broke the social contract here.  While we have the first amendment right to dissent in this contract.. against agents of the government, there's prohibition against your definition of proper in the 8th amendment, even for criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A forcible arrest of somebody not following lawful directions does not break the social contract.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excessive force does.  Procedures help guys like this to do their jobs without their issues creating situations like this.  This cop didn't follow procedures... ended up screwing up public trust in an excess use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excess use of force is a judgment call, in fact it's nothing more than an opinion, one you're stupid enough to take for fact. The only time it becomes clear excessive use of force is once the suspect is immobilized and force continues to be used, such as on Rodney King.  Kicking, punching, nightsticking a suspect repeatedly is excessive force.  This is important because in the lawsuit, the City of Columbia is going to be asked to demonstrate why they deemed excessive force and they will not be able to defend their reasoning.  So he will end up getting $1.5 million because Sheriff Lott was a pussy who wanted to fire one of his own deputies to stave off having the city burned down by feral chimpanzees rioting and looting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the frick brand of glue do you sniff?
> 
> You don't pick up a desk with a person in it, flip it backward nearly impaling an innocent bysitter, then pick her up and throw her against the wall.  You simply DON'T do that.  Not on this or any other planet.  Not even in South Freaking Carolina.
> 
> Your desperate denialist attempts to slob the knob of Daddy Authority Figure no matter how far you have to reach to do it are downright embarrassing.  Get a fuckin'  GRIP dood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not responding to anymore of your posts as long as you keep lying.  I've been patient with you, but when you keep saying "he picked up the desk with a person in it and flipped it" it ends the conversation because I'm discussing this issue based on what happened and you're lying.  Good bye.
Click to expand...


Have a nice swim in the River DeNial.  Watch out for those self-propelled desks.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.



What for?

I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.

She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?


----------



## OnePercenter

Pogo said:


> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.



If all Sheriffs were appointed you'd be correct. Most are elected, which makes them politicians.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He's right. This cop...unless he's arrested....will win a hefty lawsuit. Cops are rarely fired for "policy violation". Usually takes a dozen or so....as long as NO LAW is broken.
> 
> Lawyer will easily show this officer was fired to appease vocal groups. He'll settle for 500-700k. JACKPOT. I'm a little jealous actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A politician firing a cop for doing his duty is an instant lottery win for the cop.
> As long as the cop isn't charged and convicted for a crime. Which in this case isn't even a possibility legally.
> The police union lawyers have already sent out a dozen notices of pending lawsuits to everyone remotely involved. NEVER ever get on the bad side of the police union lawyers.
> That negro bitch Pros. in Baltimore has been seen sending out job applications to various fast food chains in Arizona looking for a job flipping burgers. When the City of Baltimore has to settle with the cops in the millions of dollars the negro bitch will disappear faster than a popcorn fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little nutter, he was fired by the man he works for, for a very valid reason.  His career, is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheriff Lott is an elected official AKA politician.
> The LEO did NOT "work for" Lott. The LEO worked for the Richland County.
> But nice try lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  Sheriff Lott is NOT a cop, he's a politician.  He admits his findings are at odds with other witnesses, teachers, and administrators who support Fields. He admits not factoring in that the thug was beating on him, and while he says Fields violated department procedure, he refused to define what procedure he violated.  He's a pussy throwing one of his own deputies under the bus to prevent the city from being burned down by rioting apes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is as a Democrat Sheriff in SCs  most violent county....his department policy manual likely includes "Deputies shall take NO action which results in angering the NAACP or other minority activists groups."
> 
> Deputy violated that procedure.
Click to expand...


You never did answer my question about why you keep harping on political parties and sheriffs.

Wassup with my sheriff?  First he runs as a Democrat (wins) then he runs as a Republican (wins).  Same guy, works the same way.  And if it wasn't listed on the ballot I wouldn't have even known that.

How does a "right wing sheriff" operate exactly?

You may now run away again and pretend you never saw this, o brave poster.


----------



## Pogo

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all Sheriffs were appointed you'd be correct. Most are elected, which makes them politicians.
Click to expand...


Uh..... nnnno, not in the sense the partisan hacks in this thread try to toss it around.  They don't "campaign" as such, they don't "debate" as such, they all do their job the same way.  As I mentioned my own sheriff bounces back and forth between Democrat and Republican depending on who gives him money.  That's all it is.  He's the same guy and gets re-"elected" either way.  It ain't like a D and R sheriff are gonna have different foreign policies or economic agendas.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> How does a "right wing sheriff" operate exactly?



Question answered:


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.




You're an idiot if you believe that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
Click to expand...


After she gets out of prison for assaulting a police officer, she can pursue a GED.  I wish her well.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you believe that.
Click to expand...


No -- an "idiot" is an asshat who signs off because he can't face reality, says "goodbye" and then keeps on posting.

Of course I can't blame you for not taking your own post seriously.  No one else does.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No -- an "idiot" is an asshat who signs off because he can't face reality, says "goodbye" and then keeps on posting.
> 
> Of course I can't blame you for not taking your own post seriously.  No one else does.
Click to expand...


Sheriff's run for office.  Idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After she gets out of prison for assaulting a police officer, she can pursue a GED.  I wish her well.
Click to expand...

Too bad she wasnt charged with assaulting an officer. However, you've made a fool of yourself this entire thread. Whats one more fuck up eh?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After she gets out of prison for assaulting a police officer, she can pursue a GED.  I wish her well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she wasnt charged with assaulting an officer. However, you've made a fool of yourself this entire thread. Whats one more fuck up eh?
Click to expand...

It just happened, re-re.  There's plenty of time to press charges, and because even toy sheriff himself remarked on her illegal actions, it's not going to be ignored.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you believe that.
Click to expand...

Youre just an idiot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just an idiot.
Click to expand...

Love you too


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After she gets out of prison for assaulting a police officer, she can pursue a GED.  I wish her well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she wasnt charged with assaulting an officer. However, you've made a fool of yourself this entire thread. Whats one more fuck up eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just happened, re-re.  There's plenty of time to press charges, and because even toy sheriff himself remarked on her illegal actions, it's not going to be ignored.
Click to expand...

He remarked on her actions before he fired the feral chimp. Later, after IA investigated,  the chimp was fired and the girl was not charged with hitting the chimp.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After she gets out of prison for assaulting a police officer, she can pursue a GED.  I wish her well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she wasnt charged with assaulting an officer. However, you've made a fool of yourself this entire thread. Whats one more fuck up eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just happened, re-re.  There's plenty of time to press charges, and because even toy sheriff himself remarked on her illegal actions, it's not going to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He remarked on her actions before he fired the feral chimp. Later after IA investigated the chimp was fired.
Click to expand...

Which was....3 days ago?  You know it usually takes a few weeks for the DA to work up an indictment for a felony charge...sometimes longer.


----------



## charwin95

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have as a 7th grader.  Using physics there is nothing the person in the desk can do about.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, sorry friend, you're just wrong.  See I've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm not wrong. If at the age of 12 I can drag another student (around the same weight as I am) out of the class then the fully grown feral chimp could have done the same to the 16 year old girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever put your feet on the floor to keep yourself from moving when being pulled?  oh my gawd, the lack of intelligence is unbelievable by you and your friends.  She also has hands which can grab doors, and then she could spread her arms and keep herself in the room at the door frame. you are truly uninformed.  And it doesn't matter the weight friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't get this no matter how many times it's explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one gets why you think a cartoon car and a desk have anything in common.
Click to expand...


Didn't you noticed these pussies talked tough and shit? And yet they cannot even handle a light weight girl the easy way.


----------



## OnePercenter

Pogo said:


> Uh..... nnnno, not in the sense the partisan hacks in this thread try to toss it around.  They don't "campaign" as such, they don't "debate" as such, they all do their job the same way.  As I mentioned my own sheriff bounces back and forth between Democrat and Republican depending on who gives him money.  That's all it is.  He's the same guy and gets re-"elected" either way.  It ain't like a D and R sheriff are gonna have different foreign policies or economic agendas.



They're elected. Which makes them politicians.

I wouldn't mind if that was made illegal. A Sheriff, like a Police Chief should be hired.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After she gets out of prison for assaulting a police officer, she can pursue a GED.  I wish her well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she wasnt charged with assaulting an officer. However, you've made a fool of yourself this entire thread. Whats one more fuck up eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just happened, re-re.  There's plenty of time to press charges, and because even toy sheriff himself remarked on her illegal actions, it's not going to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He remarked on her actions before he fired the feral chimp. Later after IA investigated the chimp was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was....3 days ago?  You know it usually takes a few weeks for the DA to work up an indictment for a felony charge...sometimes longer.
Click to expand...

Dont worry. Hopefully they charge the feral chimp with assault and for violating the young girls civil rights in the next month or so.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> After she gets out of prison for assaulting a police officer, she can pursue a GED.  I wish her well.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad she wasnt charged with assaulting an officer. However, you've made a fool of yourself this entire thread. Whats one more fuck up eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just happened, re-re.  There's plenty of time to press charges, and because even toy sheriff himself remarked on her illegal actions, it's not going to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He remarked on her actions before he fired the feral chimp. Later after IA investigated the chimp was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was....3 days ago?  You know it usually takes a few weeks for the DA to work up an indictment for a felony charge...sometimes longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry. Hopefully they charge the feral chimp with assault and for violating the young girls civil rights in the next month or so.
Click to expand...

Eric Holder couldn't even get civil rights charges brought against Darren Wilson for shooting poor Michael Brown in cold blood who was standing at a distance with his hands up trying to surrender. Maybe the Justice Department more inept than we imagine.


----------



## MikeK

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Is there a standard of what distance to throw somebody when putting them down to the ground to arrest them?  How many feet?  Gimme a number.


During a landmark case in which an issue of pornography was being argued before the Supreme Court, Justice Potter Stewart was asked what in his opinion constitutes _pornography._  His now famous response was, _"While I can't describe pornography -- I know it when I see it."_ 

I believe the same indefinable criterion applies to certain forms of violence.  In the topic example, any legal decisions occurring with regard to Fields' use of force will be based on the opinion of civil jurors who have watched the video.  If Fields or his union files a lawsuit against the agency that fired him, whether or not a settlement will be offered to avoid a trial remains to be seen.  

In this example I doubt that a settlement will be offered.  Because while an exact measure of when the level of physical force becomes _excessive_ is difficult if not impossible to describe, the members of a civil jury will know it when they see it.  

Just as Fields' commanding officer knew it when he saw it.


----------



## charwin95

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
Click to expand...


What gives the authority to determine that Sheriff Lott is not a cop?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What gives the authority to determine that Sheriff Lott is not a cop?
Click to expand...


Cops defend their deputies. Politicians throw them under the bus when pressured by the city because they don't want hordes of dark primates rioting, looting, and burning the city down.  Get it now?

Probably not.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  A pithy explanation of all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a cop fired the feral cop which proves I am correct. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Sheriff Lott?  That's not a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What gives the authority to determine that Sheriff Lott is not a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cops defend their deputies. Politicians throw them under the bus when pressured by the city because they don't want hordes of dark primates rioting, looting, and burning the city down.  Get it now?
> 
> Probably not.
Click to expand...

Good cops don't defend bad ones, like officer He-Man the Enforcer (AKA "Would you like fries with that, sir?).


----------



## MikeK

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Eric Holder couldn't even get civil rights charges brought against Darren Wilson for shooting poor Michael Brown in cold blood who was standing at a distance with his hands up trying to surrender. Maybe the Justice Department more inept than we imagine.


That Michael Brown was standing with his hands up waiting to surrender is one description of what happened.  But another perception holds that Brown was bent over with arms extended while aggressively charging Ptl. Wilson.  

Because Michael Brown was a low-life, bullying thug, and because there is adequate forensic evidence as well as eye-witness testimony that supports the latter description, I believe the Brown shooting was defensive and proper.


----------



## charwin95

MikeK said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need a mint cock sucker?
> 
> Next time you're fucking garbage can has been stolen by your neighbor handle it yourself.
> 
> I've been long ago out of the LE business. Back in my day you and yours would be living with a fucking tube up your nose for a month if you tried any of your bullshit on me or my fellow officers.
> 
> I take heart knowing this sickening period in our history will be brief and soon normal decent honest law abiding citizens will be once again free to walk the streets safe from human scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> If you already are on medication it appears your prescription needs to be adjusted.  You should see to that.  It will help you to sleep and you'll feel better through the day.
Click to expand...


Sorry Mike your wrong. He doesn't need his medication. He need his METH. I thought we already baptized him as the Meth Boy. He is talking about decency but talk pure garbage because he doesn't have money to buy his meth today.


----------



## Asclepias

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad she wasnt charged with assaulting an officer. However, you've made a fool of yourself this entire thread. Whats one more fuck up eh?
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened, re-re.  There's plenty of time to press charges, and because even toy sheriff himself remarked on her illegal actions, it's not going to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He remarked on her actions before he fired the feral chimp. Later after IA investigated the chimp was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was....3 days ago?  You know it usually takes a few weeks for the DA to work up an indictment for a felony charge...sometimes longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry. Hopefully they charge the feral chimp with assault and for violating the young girls civil rights in the next month or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eric Holder couldn't even get civil rights charges brought against Darren Wilson for shooting poor Michael Brown in cold blood who was standing at a distance with his hands up trying to surrender. Maybe the Justice Department more inept than we imagine.
Click to expand...

Has nothing to do with the videotaped evidence in this case. The feral chimp is clearly seen doing what he got canned for.  Its not after the fact like the Brown murder where there was no actual footage of the actual murder.


----------



## MikeK

Vandalshandle said:


> I used to know a woman who was married to a wife beater. If his dinner wasn't hot within 15 minutes of his arriving home, he would slap her around for a while. The next day, she would have a black eye, and he would be telling her, "Do you see what you made me do?" She bought into to it for about 6 years before she finally wised up.


What you've described is just one of many, many similar situations which are known to behaviorists as sado/masochistic relationships.  As rhetorically referred to in de Sade's classic novel, _Justine,_ such relationships are examples of profoundly compelling love.  (Six years is a long time -- isn't it?)

I doubt the woman in your example "wised up."  More likely she found someone who hit her a little harder or more often.  And as funny as that may sound, it's no joke.


----------



## charwin95

Meathead said:


> That girl will never amount to anything. I doubt she could even get a job as a CNBC debate moderator.



That is better than working at the slaughter house as Meat packers.


----------



## bucs90

charwin95 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That girl will never amount to anything. I doubt she could even get a job as a CNBC debate moderator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is better than working at the slaughter house as Meat packers.
Click to expand...


Welfare pays better than employment anyway.


----------



## OnePercenter

bucs90 said:


> Welfare pays better than employment anyway.



You can thank Republicans, corporate America, and stupid middle class voters that voted for Republicans.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No -- an "idiot" is an asshat who signs off because he can't face reality, says "goodbye" and then keeps on posting.
> 
> Of course I can't blame you for not taking your own post seriously.  No one else does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheriff's run for office.  Idiot.
Click to expand...


Doesn't make it "politics", moron.

How's that ignore function working out for ya?  Seems like a lotta work.


----------



## Pogo

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..... nnnno, not in the sense the partisan hacks in this thread try to toss it around.  They don't "campaign" as such, they don't "debate" as such, they all do their job the same way.  As I mentioned my own sheriff bounces back and forth between Democrat and Republican depending on who gives him money.  That's all it is.  He's the same guy and gets re-"elected" either way.  It ain't like a D and R sheriff are gonna have different foreign policies or economic agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're elected. Which makes them politicians.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if that was made illegal. A Sheriff, like a Police Chief should be hired.
Click to expand...


I agree they should be hired.  But the anomaly that they run for election doesn't make them somehow involved in "politics".  

*pol·i·tics*
 (pŏl′ĭ-tĭks)_n._
*1. * _(used with a sing. verb)_
*a. * The art or science of government or governing, especially the governing of a political entity, such as a nation, and the administration and control of its internal and external affairs.
*b. * Political science.
*2. * _(used with a sing. or pl. verb)_
*a. * The activities or affairs engaged in by a government, politician, or political party: "Our politics has been corrupted by money and suffused with meanness" (Peter Edelman). "Politics have appealed to me since I was at Oxford because they are exciting morning, noon, and night" (Jeffrey Archer).
*b. * The methods or tactics involved in managing a state or government: _The politics of the former regime were rejected by the new government leadership. If the politics of the conservative government now borders on the repressive, what can be expected when the economy falters?_​
There ain't no politics in sheriffing.  You don't get to apply "liberal" or "conservative" or "libertarian" or "socialist" philosophies to it.  You have a job description -- enforce the law -- and you do it.  It's not a place for wiggle room.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..... nnnno, not in the sense the partisan hacks in this thread try to toss it around.  They don't "campaign" as such, they don't "debate" as such, they all do their job the same way.  As I mentioned my own sheriff bounces back and forth between Democrat and Republican depending on who gives him money.  That's all it is.  He's the same guy and gets re-"elected" either way.  It ain't like a D and R sheriff are gonna have different foreign policies or economic agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're elected. Which makes them politicians.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if that was made illegal. A Sheriff, like a Police Chief should be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree they should be hired.  But the anomaly that they run for election doesn't make them somehow involved in "politics".
> 
> *pol·i·tics*
> (pŏl′ĭ-tĭks)_n._
> *1. * _(used with a sing. verb)_
> *a. * The art or science of government or governing, especially the governing of a political entity, such as a nation, and the administration and control of its internal and external affairs.
> *b. * Political science.
> *2. * _(used with a sing. or pl. verb)_
> *a. * The activities or affairs engaged in by a government, politician, or political party: "Our politics has been corrupted by money and suffused with meanness" (Peter Edelman). "Politics have appealed to me since I was at Oxford because they are exciting morning, noon, and night" (Jeffrey Archer).
> *b. * The methods or tactics involved in managing a state or government: _The politics of the former regime were rejected by the new government leadership. If the politics of the conservative government now borders on the repressive, what can be expected when the economy falters?_​
> There ain't no politics in sheriffing.  You don't get to apply "liberal" or "conservative" or "libertarian" or "socialist" philosophies to it.  You have a job description -- enforce the law -- and you do it.  It's not a place for wiggle room.
Click to expand...


Hahaha!!!! Wow....you couldn't be more wrong. A sheriff is the most powerful person in a county. He can shape things based on his political beliefs very much so.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..... nnnno, not in the sense the partisan hacks in this thread try to toss it around.  They don't "campaign" as such, they don't "debate" as such, they all do their job the same way.  As I mentioned my own sheriff bounces back and forth between Democrat and Republican depending on who gives him money.  That's all it is.  He's the same guy and gets re-"elected" either way.  It ain't like a D and R sheriff are gonna have different foreign policies or economic agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're elected. Which makes them politicians.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if that was made illegal. A Sheriff, like a Police Chief should be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree they should be hired.  But the anomaly that they run for election doesn't make them somehow involved in "politics".
> 
> *pol·i·tics*
> (pŏl′ĭ-tĭks)_n._
> *1. * _(used with a sing. verb)_
> *a. * The art or science of government or governing, especially the governing of a political entity, such as a nation, and the administration and control of its internal and external affairs.
> *b. * Political science.
> *2. * _(used with a sing. or pl. verb)_
> *a. * The activities or affairs engaged in by a government, politician, or political party: "Our politics has been corrupted by money and suffused with meanness" (Peter Edelman). "Politics have appealed to me since I was at Oxford because they are exciting morning, noon, and night" (Jeffrey Archer).
> *b. * The methods or tactics involved in managing a state or government: _The politics of the former regime were rejected by the new government leadership. If the politics of the conservative government now borders on the repressive, what can be expected when the economy falters?_​
> There ain't no politics in sheriffing.  You don't get to apply "liberal" or "conservative" or "libertarian" or "socialist" philosophies to it.  You have a job description -- enforce the law -- and you do it.  It's not a place for wiggle room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!!! Wow....you couldn't be more wrong. A sheriff is the most powerful person in a county. He can shape things based on his political beliefs very much so.
Click to expand...


Yuh huh, because you say so yet can't essplain it huh Spunky?

What an elucidating post.  My head swims.

You continue to run away -- why does my sheriff run alternately as a Democrat or Republican, yet he's the same guy running the same office in the same way?  When he runs as a Republican, is he angling to do less work?


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..... nnnno, not in the sense the partisan hacks in this thread try to toss it around.  They don't "campaign" as such, they don't "debate" as such, they all do their job the same way.  As I mentioned my own sheriff bounces back and forth between Democrat and Republican depending on who gives him money.  That's all it is.  He's the same guy and gets re-"elected" either way.  It ain't like a D and R sheriff are gonna have different foreign policies or economic agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're elected. Which makes them politicians.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if that was made illegal. A Sheriff, like a Police Chief should be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree they should be hired.  But the anomaly that they run for election doesn't make them somehow involved in "politics".
> 
> *pol·i·tics*
> (pŏl′ĭ-tĭks)_n._
> *1. * _(used with a sing. verb)_
> *a. * The art or science of government or governing, especially the governing of a political entity, such as a nation, and the administration and control of its internal and external affairs.
> *b. * Political science.
> *2. * _(used with a sing. or pl. verb)_
> *a. * The activities or affairs engaged in by a government, politician, or political party: "Our politics has been corrupted by money and suffused with meanness" (Peter Edelman). "Politics have appealed to me since I was at Oxford because they are exciting morning, noon, and night" (Jeffrey Archer).
> *b. * The methods or tactics involved in managing a state or government: _The politics of the former regime were rejected by the new government leadership. If the politics of the conservative government now borders on the repressive, what can be expected when the economy falters?_​
> There ain't no politics in sheriffing.  You don't get to apply "liberal" or "conservative" or "libertarian" or "socialist" philosophies to it.  You have a job description -- enforce the law -- and you do it.  It's not a place for wiggle room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!!! Wow....you couldn't be more wrong. A sheriff is the most powerful person in a county. He can shape things based on his political beliefs very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh, because you say so yet can't essplain it huh Spunky?
> 
> What an elucidating post.  My head swims.
> 
> You continue to run away -- why does my sheriff run alternately as a Democrat or Republican, yet he's the same guy running the same office in the same way?
Click to expand...


You ever been a cop? Then you probably would never get it.

Let me ask you this...is your county a purple county?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..... nnnno, not in the sense the partisan hacks in this thread try to toss it around.  They don't "campaign" as such, they don't "debate" as such, they all do their job the same way.  As I mentioned my own sheriff bounces back and forth between Democrat and Republican depending on who gives him money.  That's all it is.  He's the same guy and gets re-"elected" either way.  It ain't like a D and R sheriff are gonna have different foreign policies or economic agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're elected. Which makes them politicians.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if that was made illegal. A Sheriff, like a Police Chief should be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree they should be hired.  But the anomaly that they run for election doesn't make them somehow involved in "politics".
> 
> *pol·i·tics*
> (pŏl′ĭ-tĭks)_n._
> *1. * _(used with a sing. verb)_
> *a. * The art or science of government or governing, especially the governing of a political entity, such as a nation, and the administration and control of its internal and external affairs.
> *b. * Political science.
> *2. * _(used with a sing. or pl. verb)_
> *a. * The activities or affairs engaged in by a government, politician, or political party: "Our politics has been corrupted by money and suffused with meanness" (Peter Edelman). "Politics have appealed to me since I was at Oxford because they are exciting morning, noon, and night" (Jeffrey Archer).
> *b. * The methods or tactics involved in managing a state or government: _The politics of the former regime were rejected by the new government leadership. If the politics of the conservative government now borders on the repressive, what can be expected when the economy falters?_​
> There ain't no politics in sheriffing.  You don't get to apply "liberal" or "conservative" or "libertarian" or "socialist" philosophies to it.  You have a job description -- enforce the law -- and you do it.  It's not a place for wiggle room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!!! Wow....you couldn't be more wrong. A sheriff is the most powerful person in a county. He can shape things based on his political beliefs very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh, because you say so yet can't essplain it huh Spunky?
> 
> What an elucidating post.  My head swims.
> 
> You continue to run away -- why does my sheriff run alternately as a Democrat or Republican, yet he's the same guy running the same office in the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever been a cop? Then you probably would never get it.
> 
> Let me ask you this...is your county a purple county?
Click to expand...


You're suggesting sheriffs will either enforce or let you off depending on whether you're a with "his" party or "the other" party huh?   Informative.

I have no idea how my county vote ends up.  I only know what my vote is.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're elected. Which makes them politicians.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if that was made illegal. A Sheriff, like a Police Chief should be hired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they should be hired.  But the anomaly that they run for election doesn't make them somehow involved in "politics".
> 
> *pol·i·tics*
> (pŏl′ĭ-tĭks)_n._
> *1. * _(used with a sing. verb)_
> *a. * The art or science of government or governing, especially the governing of a political entity, such as a nation, and the administration and control of its internal and external affairs.
> *b. * Political science.
> *2. * _(used with a sing. or pl. verb)_
> *a. * The activities or affairs engaged in by a government, politician, or political party: "Our politics has been corrupted by money and suffused with meanness" (Peter Edelman). "Politics have appealed to me since I was at Oxford because they are exciting morning, noon, and night" (Jeffrey Archer).
> *b. * The methods or tactics involved in managing a state or government: _The politics of the former regime were rejected by the new government leadership. If the politics of the conservative government now borders on the repressive, what can be expected when the economy falters?_​
> There ain't no politics in sheriffing.  You don't get to apply "liberal" or "conservative" or "libertarian" or "socialist" philosophies to it.  You have a job description -- enforce the law -- and you do it.  It's not a place for wiggle room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!!! Wow....you couldn't be more wrong. A sheriff is the most powerful person in a county. He can shape things based on his political beliefs very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh, because you say so yet can't essplain it huh Spunky?
> 
> What an elucidating post.  My head swims.
> 
> You continue to run away -- why does my sheriff run alternately as a Democrat or Republican, yet he's the same guy running the same office in the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever been a cop? Then you probably would never get it.
> 
> Let me ask you this...is your county a purple county?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're suggesting sheriffs will either enforce or let you off depending on whether you're a with "his" party or "the other" party huh?   Informative.
> 
> I have no idea how my county vote ends up.  I only know what my vote is.
Click to expand...


Well....not exactly. But they dictate stuff like how strict they are on weed enforcement or stop/frisk. How aggressively or passively they patrol high crime neighborhoods (usually black ones). How much they care or not about lowering standards for diversity purposes. 

A sheriffs political leanings strongly affect his deoartment.

A police chief, however, is subordinate to a mayor and city council and is not elected...and therefore...can be fired immediately. A sheriff cant...he's elected.

So...sheriffs are very powerful....and their ideology can greatly affect how things are done.

Richland County...for example....will now be VERY VERY hands-off in schools. Their Democrat Sheriff has set precedent there.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo....what county you in? I can assist...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Holder couldn't even get civil rights charges brought against Darren Wilson for shooting poor Michael Brown in cold blood who was standing at a distance with his hands up trying to surrender. Maybe the Justice Department more inept than we imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> That Michael Brown was standing with his hands up waiting to surrender is one description of what happened.  But another perception holds that Brown was bent over with arms extended while aggressively charging Ptl. Wilson.
> 
> Because Michael Brown was a low-life, bullying thug, and because there is adequate forensic evidence as well as eye-witness testimony that supports the latter description, I believe the Brown shooting was defensive and proper.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you do. That's why my post was addressed somewhat sarcastically to a Left wingnut.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriffs ain't "politicians" Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No -- an "idiot" is an asshat who signs off because he can't face reality, says "goodbye" and then keeps on posting.
> 
> Of course I can't blame you for not taking your own post seriously.  No one else does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheriff's run for office.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't make it "politics", moron.
> 
> How's that ignore function working out for ya?  Seems like a lotta work.
Click to expand...


Oh, you're way too much fun.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

OnePercenter said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare pays better than employment anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank Republicans, corporate America, and stupid middle class voters that voted for Republicans.
Click to expand...


Let me ask you something. When you spill something, stub your toe, or get a headache, do you find a way to blame it on Republicans?


----------



## MikeK

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> How is that a pivotal question.  Even a feral chimp knew eventually a cop would come.


I didn't ask _who_ was coming, but _what._


----------



## MikeK

charwin95 said:


> Didn't you noticed these pussies talked tough and shit? And yet they cannot even handle a light weight girl the easy way.


I recently watched an episode of _COPS_ in which an average size cop on a domestic violence call confronted a very large, very pissed-off woman who had bloodied her husband and was seated on an armchair.  She refused to stand up to be handcuffed and vigorously resisted the cop who skillfully pulled her out of the chair by twisting her arm, brought her face-down on the floor and cuffed her.  All by himself and with a minimum of violence.

I have no doubt a fellow of Fields massive size and muscular condition could easily have taken control of and removed that comparatively tiny girl but he chose to put on a completely unnecessary King-Kong performance.  

Fields is an opportunistic bully and a predictable liability to the agency he works for.


----------



## PredFan

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.
Click to expand...


Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
Click to expand...


No, and it's irrelevant.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

MikeK said:


> Fields is an opportunistic bully and a predictable liability to the agency he works for.


Well he ain't even working for Jose's Lawn-care at the moment, and a damn good thing.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields is an opportunistic bully and a predictable liability to the agency he works for.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he ain't even working for Jose's Lawn-care at the moment, and a damn good thing.
Click to expand...


When crime takes over America and some wonderful migrants are kicking in your front door to come face rape you and your family and then bleach & burn your bodies...be sure to remember how you idiots ran off all the A-type cops mmmkay?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields is an opportunistic bully and a predictable liability to the agency he works for.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he ain't even working for Jose's Lawn-care at the moment, and a damn good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When crime takes over America and some wonderful migrants are kicking in your front door to come face rape you and your family and then bleach & burn your bodies...be sure to remember how you idiots ran off all the A-type cops mmmkay?
Click to expand...

Spare us the drama, copophile.


----------



## JoeB131

bucs90 said:


> When crime takes over America and some wonderful migrants are kicking in your front door to come face rape you and your family and then bleach & burn your bodies...be sure to remember how you idiots ran off all the A-type cops mmmkay?



Guy, frankly, i worry more about cops like you who think that a badge and a gun make up for your tiny dick than i do about some "migrant' or any of the other scary dark people you think are hiding under the bed and in the closet. 

Here's the new reality your ex-profession has to deal with.  The world isn't going to take your word for it anymore. Not with everyone holding a cell phone ready to record you when you do shit like THIS- 






and THIS


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
Click to expand...


Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
Click to expand...

Con's world...


----------



## dannyboys

OnePercenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
Click to expand...

Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds  set aside for just such a case as this one.
Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
Welfare  and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con's world...
Click to expand...


Lib's world.  Everything is based on race despite the black girl's ACTIONS being the cause.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con's world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lib's world.  Everything is based on race despite the black girl's ACTIONS being the cause.
Click to expand...

Her actions Do Not Matter, only his.


----------



## bucs90

JoeB131 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When crime takes over America and some wonderful migrants are kicking in your front door to come face rape you and your family and then bleach & burn your bodies...be sure to remember how you idiots ran off all the A-type cops mmmkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, frankly, i worry more about cops like you who think that a badge and a gun make up for your tiny dick than i do about some "migrant' or any of the other scary dark people you think are hiding under the bed and in the closet.
> 
> Here's the new reality your ex-profession has to deal with.  The world isn't going to take your word for it anymore. Not with everyone holding a cell phone ready to record you when you do shit like THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and THIS
Click to expand...


Hahaha!!!

1. I haven't been a cop since 2001.
2. Those pics you showed?? Just police making an arrest...and no one was injured in either one.
3. COPS won't be harmed by all this. Cops will still get pay and benefits no matter what. The difference is how often and quickly they show up. Hiding out behind Walmart with coffee and a football game streaming online is now far more attractive than doing police work! They'll be fine. Suburbs full of law abiding conservatives will be fine. It's you libs and your urban areas that will rot into chaos. Have fun!!! Yay!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds  set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare  and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
Click to expand...

Where do you get this utterly whacko shit from?  This cop will never be a cop again, no one will hire him.


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con's world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lib's world.  Everything is based on race despite the black girl's ACTIONS being the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her actions Do Not Matter, only his.
Click to expand...


Without her actions, nothing occurs.  Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect?  Yes you are.  Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as water with tons of sediment.  Depends on if his retirement pay is based on his standing when he was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good Attorney will get him career pay plus damages. Millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds  set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare  and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this utterly whacko shit from?  This cop will never be a cop again, no one will hire him.
Click to expand...


There will be someone that will hire him because the one doing the hiring will realize that the only problem was the thug resisting arrest.


----------



## JoeB131

dannyboys said:


> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.



guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.  

Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con's world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lib's world.  Everything is based on race despite the black girl's ACTIONS being the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her actions Do Not Matter, only his.
Click to expand...


Thanks for being honest. THAT IS what libs believe.....the actions of the person violating the laws and rules DON'T MATTER.

ONLY smearing the cop matters. Period.

Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> Without her actions, nothing occurs.


It doesn't matter...


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Without her actions, nothing occurs. Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect? Yes you are. Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.



So by your logic, cops should start shooting jaywalkers and litterers...


----------



## bucs90

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
Click to expand...



He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter...
Click to expand...


Thinking so proves you're an idiot.  Are you black?  That would explain a lot.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con's world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lib's world.  Everything is based on race despite the black girl's ACTIONS being the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her actions Do Not Matter, only his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being honest. THAT IS what libs believe.....the actions of the person violating the laws and rules DON'T MATTER.
> 
> ONLY smearing the cop matters. Period.
> 
> Thanks for the honesty.
Click to expand...

No one is smearing him, he did that all by himself, now as a viral video that cost him, as is appropriate, his career.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking so proves you're an idiot.  Are you black?  That would explain a lot.
Click to expand...

Yes, we know, you believe that all ******* are stupid.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs. Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect? Yes you are. Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, cops should start shooting jaywalkers and litterers...
Click to expand...


You jump from A - Z without considering B - Y.  This girl wasn't treated the way she should have been treated because she used her phone.  She, on multiple occasions, refused to do what she was told after having done so.


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Con's world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lib's world.  Everything is based on race despite the black girl's ACTIONS being the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her actions Do Not Matter, only his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for being honest. THAT IS what libs believe.....the actions of the person violating the laws and rules DON'T MATTER.
> 
> ONLY smearing the cop matters. Period.
> 
> Thanks for the honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is smearing him, he did that all by himself, now as a viral video that cost him, as is appropriate, his career.
Click to expand...


And their applauding the little n*gger girl for defying the law.  It's not wonder so many of her people are in prison.


----------



## Conservative65

bucs90 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
Click to expand...


Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.


----------



## JoeB131

bucs90 said:


> 1. I haven't been a cop since 2001.
> 2. Those pics you showed?? Just police making an arrest...and no one was injured in either one.
> 3. COPS won't be harmed by all this. Cops will still get pay and benefits no matter what. The difference is how often and quickly they show up. Hiding out behind Walmart with coffee and a football game streaming online is now far more attractive than doing police work! They'll be fine. Suburbs full of law abiding conservatives will be fine. It's you libs and your urban areas that will rot into chaos. Have fun!!! Yay!



Guy, you are whining like a bully who just got punched in the nose. 

Obviously, it does bother you that cops can't brutalize black folks anymore.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.



Probably working as a wage slave like the rest of us.


----------



## Meathead

Conservative65 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
Click to expand...

Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
Click to expand...

Still in high school it would seem, she's young.


----------



## JoeB131

bucs90 said:


> He'll be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??



Sure.  Why not? 

This guy will never work in law enforcement again. He will receive not a dime from anyone.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Meathead said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
Click to expand...

Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably working as a wage slave like the rest of us.
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Why not?
> 
> This guy will never work in law enforcement again. He will receive not a dime from anyone.
Click to expand...


Someone honorable, unlike Leon Lott, will realize he did his job and not cave to politics.


----------



## Meathead

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
> 
> 
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
Click to expand...

They're giving food stamps to animals now?


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
Click to expand...


Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.


----------



## dannyboys

Imagine the meetings in the county clerk's office after Fields and his lawyers sign the structured settlement agreement for 800K. That's a lot of colored pencils.
I bet the school board and county officials and sheriff's office are going to exchange some 'heated' words. HAAA HAAA
The fucking County and the school board ASKED for LEO's to be put in the schools.
 They just didn't bother to tell the LEO's they could not do their job.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
Click to expand...

Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
Click to expand...


It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.  

Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.  

There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.


----------



## dannyboys

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably working as a wage slave like the rest of us.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear you must work for "slave" wages. 
This is what happens when you have an IQ hovering in the low 80's.
Or is it in fact you really are really really [smwart] but no one seems to realize it but you. HAAAA HAAAA!
Enjoy your cat food sandwich for lunch on your 15 minute break from sweeping the used car lot looser.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
Click to expand...

As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.


----------



## dannyboys

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still in high school it would seem, she's young.
Click to expand...

She's 18 years old.
She's already too old to be 'turned' out by a negro pimp and earn any decent money for him.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> Imagine the meetings in the county clerk's office after Fields and his lawyers sign the structured settlement agreement for 800K. That's a lot of colored pencils.
> I bet the school board and county officials and sheriff's office are going to exchange some 'heated' words. HAAA HAAA
> The fucking County and the school board ASKED for LEO's to be put in the schools.
> They just didn't bother to tell the LEO's they could not do their job.


No one is going to be paying this dirtbag off, no one...


----------



## Conservative65

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
> 
> 
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
Click to expand...


It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.


----------



## Conservative65

dannyboys said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably working as a wage slave like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you must work for "slave" wages.
> This is what happens when you have an IQ hovering in the low 80's.
> Or is it in fact you really are really really [smwart] but no one seems to realize it but you. HAAAA HAAAA!
> Enjoy your cat food sandwich for lunch on your 15 minute break from sweeping the used car lot looser.
Click to expand...

*
No content flame.*


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.
Click to expand...

Yeah, AKA, being a teenage girl, but you are still not allowed, under any conditions, to throw them across the floor.  For that you get fired, and should be.


----------



## Meathead

Conservative65 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably working as a wage slave like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you must work for "slave" wages.
> This is what happens when you have an IQ hovering in the low 80's.
> Or is it in fact you really are really really [smwart] but no one seems to realize it but you. HAAAA HAAAA!
> Enjoy your cat food sandwich for lunch on your 15 minute break from sweeping the used car lot looser.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*No content flame.*


----------



## dannyboys

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pregnant and applying for food stamps, what else?
> 
> 
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
Click to expand...

You hit the nail on the head asshole.
You want to behave yourself and live a normal decent crime free peaceful life in this society you'll have ZERO problems with LEO's.
You and your cop hating asshole friends will never understand.
If any LEO is arresting people who are behaving legally and peacefully and bringing them to the jail for booking because he/she are having a 'bad day' those LEO will soon be looking for another job. It just doesn't happen.
99.99999% of LEO's are straight decent men and women. They value their careers and personal integrity and they WILL NOT tolerate having a 'bad cop' in their midst for a second.
'Bad' cops get weeded out very quickly because no LEO will partner with them. Word gets out very fast if a LEO is behaving like a thug or has 'issues' which affect how they conduct themselves on and off the job.
I remember being in an interview words to the effect: "If you see an apple on the ground in someone's yard do not take it. That is stealing. If you see any LEO pick up an apple and take it you are required to report that LEO. If you do not you will be terminated along with the other LEO. If you feel that you will not be able to report a fellow LEO for such a small case of stealing please leave the interview now. We do not tolerate anything less than 100% honesty and loyalty to this department".
This is reality in today's LE not some dumb-ass Serpico movie.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head asshole.
Click to expand...

Your obvious racism is noted, and your support for police brutality.


----------



## dannyboys

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the meetings in the county clerk's office after Fields and his lawyers sign the structured settlement agreement for 800K. That's a lot of colored pencils.
> I bet the school board and county officials and sheriff's office are going to exchange some 'heated' words. HAAA HAAA
> The fucking County and the school board ASKED for LEO's to be put in the schools.
> They just didn't bother to tell the LEO's they could not do their job.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to be paying this dirtbag off, no one...
Click to expand...

When was the last time you wore your 'Hands UP Don't Shoot' T-shirt in public? HAAA HAAAA!
 Aren't you the one who claimed Zimmerman's "cheap gun" recoiled and caused his broken nose?
Looser!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the meetings in the county clerk's office after Fields and his lawyers sign the structured settlement agreement for 800K. That's a lot of colored pencils.
> I bet the school board and county officials and sheriff's office are going to exchange some 'heated' words. HAAA HAAA
> The fucking County and the school board ASKED for LEO's to be put in the schools.
> They just didn't bother to tell the LEO's they could not do their job.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to be paying this dirtbag off, no one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you wore your 'Hands UP Don't Shoot' T-shirt in public? HAAA HAAAA!
> Aren't you the one who claimed Zimmerman's "cheap gun" recoiled and caused his broken nose?
> Looser!
Click to expand...

Nope.  And dumbass, the word is "loser", not looser.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

*UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN’T See Before.*

*OOpsy! *

*.*

*.*

*.*

*Yeah... as was noted MANY TIMES over the last 242 pages, the highest probability for the Cops response recorded on the video, was that the 18 year old black female had initiated the violence... and sure enough, as nature required it must, the evidence is in... she did just that.*

UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN'T See Before


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Here's his lawyer BTW.  He should pick better clients: Scott J. Hayes, Attorney at Law


----------



## dannyboys

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the meetings in the county clerk's office after Fields and his lawyers sign the structured settlement agreement for 800K. That's a lot of colored pencils.
> I bet the school board and county officials and sheriff's office are going to exchange some 'heated' words. HAAA HAAA
> The fucking County and the school board ASKED for LEO's to be put in the schools.
> They just didn't bother to tell the LEO's they could not do their job.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to be paying this dirtbag off, no one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you wore your 'Hands UP Don't Shoot' T-shirt in public? HAAA HAAAA!
> Aren't you the one who claimed Zimmerman's "cheap gun" recoiled and caused his broken nose?
> Looser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  And dumbass, the word is "loser", not looser.
Click to expand...

As in 'looooser' dumb ass.
Answer the question about your "Hand's Up Don't Shoot" T-shirt.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the meetings in the county clerk's office after Fields and his lawyers sign the structured settlement agreement for 800K. That's a lot of colored pencils.
> I bet the school board and county officials and sheriff's office are going to exchange some 'heated' words. HAAA HAAA
> The fucking County and the school board ASKED for LEO's to be put in the schools.
> They just didn't bother to tell the LEO's they could not do their job.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to be paying this dirtbag off, no one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you wore your 'Hands UP Don't Shoot' T-shirt in public? HAAA HAAAA!
> Aren't you the one who claimed Zimmerman's "cheap gun" recoiled and caused his broken nose?
> Looser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  And dumbass, the word is "loser", not looser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As in 'looooser' dumb ass.
> Answer the question about your "Hand's Up Don't Shoot" T-shirt.
Click to expand...

Don't have one, but I would like whitey cops to stop shooting unarmed *******.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Look what is being described as a "punch to the chest"...she is being thrown back by tyhe Gorilla which causes her to flail her hands [if one is sitting and starts to fall backwards one extends the hand seeking to avoid falling] trying to avoid falling over...that is called now a "punch to the chest"


----------



## LOki

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen one lib on here explain how to remove the student.  So all you sharp minded folks, what was proper procedure?  He got fired because he didn't follow procedure.  What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib. Drag the desk with the girl in it out of the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From some teachers of other students.
> 
> Video Shows Cop Rip Female Student Out of Desk in South Carolina Classroom | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> * Why not just drag the desk into the hallway?* That's what I've done in the past for students disrupting a class then refusing to leave.
> 
> Apparently I didn't get the proper training of "smash their head into the ground".
> 36
> 
> •
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> Joe Manzella  Nathan Sanford • 3 days ago
> I know, right? I was a substitute teacher while in grad school. Not gonna lie, I definitely thought about this once... or twice. But there are WAAAYYYY better ways at besting a mouthy middle schooler.
> 
> * I once pulled the push-the-desk-not-the-kid into the hallway move too.* Made sure to make putter-putter sounds like a tug boat while scooting him along. Ended up finishing the whole lesson that day, and then caught the troublemaker up over his next 5 lunches. Nothing worse than eating with teachers and doing times tables.
> 
> Probably should've been fired for that, but it was an $8/hr job so... yeah.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach your people to do what they're told by a police officer having the authority to tell them.  It's that easy.
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

LOki said:


>



Exactly

specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them


----------



## bucs90

TyroneSlothrop said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
Click to expand...


It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.

However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.

But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.


----------



## LOki

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.



detaining a student for being uncooperative...what the fuck are you drinking Moonshine?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Don't leave home without it


----------



## LOki




----------



## LOki

bucs90 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

These Right wingers have to be drunk on their ass to post like they do...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those stupid *******, no better than animals eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.
Click to expand...


The officer chose not to comply with either his department's or the district's policy.
He now has been dismissed and banned for life from district properties.
Whatever actions the girl took are irrelevant to that.


----------



## Asclepias

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> *UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN’T See Before.*
> 
> *OOpsy! *
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *Yeah... as was noted MANY TIMES over the last 242 pages, the highest probability for the Cops response recorded on the video, was that the 18 year old black female had initiated the violence... and sure enough, as nature required it must, the evidence is in... she did just that.*
> 
> UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN'T See Before


Must be a fake link. I think you got fooled. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
Click to expand...

Thats because at least 50% of cops are pussies with power issues and a gun. Very dangerous mix.  No people will not cower because of your psychosis.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Why not?
> 
> This guy will never work in law enforcement again. He will receive not a dime from anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone honorable, unlike Leon Lott, will realize he did his job and not cave to politics.
Click to expand...

No. Your hero who attacks female teenagers will not get a single cent unless you donated to his gofundme account.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
Click to expand...


I'll take that bet. I guess that within 2 years he will be a year into his prison term.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
Click to expand...

Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs. Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect? Yes you are. Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, cops should start shooting jaywalkers and litterers...
Click to expand...


No, they should just stop showing up when Leftist cop hater hypocrites call them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.


Ironic, and appropriate.  He's big on throwing things, like teenage girls.


----------



## LOki

bucs90 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
Click to expand...






"Resist"


----------



## bucs90

LOki said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Resist"
Click to expand...


Where is the list of name/rank/department of every cop in that survey?

And you say "resist". By all means....I encourage you...go do that and let us know how it goes.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good ole Police. Always there to help ya out. This is what happens when you hand dumb roided-up goons guns & badges. Too many cops are completely incapable of using their brains. They almost immediately resort to violence. It's their Militarized training. We need to radically change how we train our police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pussy hypocrite like you will be the first to dial 911 and scream for the cops to come when you're in danger. And when they do show up, because they always will, being better men and women than you, you'll keep a lid on how you think they're nothing but "dumb roided-up goons with guns and badges".
Click to expand...


I don't rely on cops to help me out. And you shouldn't either. Especially not these days. I take care of myself. Let me know when cops start serving and protecting Citizens again. When or if that happens, i might have a change of heart.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Resist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the list of name/rank/department of every cop in that survey?
> 
> And you say "resist". By all means....I encourage you...go do that and let us know how it goes.
Click to expand...

Why do you want a list? Youre so stupid you accused the wrong girl for staging the incident. Its not like you would be able to read the list anyway.


----------



## LOki

bucs90 said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Resist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the list of name/rank/department of every cop in that survey?
Click to expand...

You can look them up... the sources are provided.



bucs90 said:


> And you say "resist". By all means....I encourage you...go do that and let us know how it goes.


"Resist" in quotes... because "resisting" is the #1 rationalization for the application of excessive force.


----------



## paulitician

Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. Ex-Cops in prison, don't fair too well. 

The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.


----------



## bucs90

Ahhh.....a long list of custom police memes. Always a good way to enhance the debate.

I looked at the links. Not a single officers name/rank was listed.

It's all a liberal hype machine...hyping statistically rare events as a national crisis
SHOCKING data from Washington Post on 2015 police shootings!! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.



They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.


----------



## Asclepias

I guess this thread has run its course. The feral chimp ex-cop was fired and may face some prison time. Until then this is just beating a dead monkey.


----------



## bucs90

Asclepias said:


> I guess this thread has run its course. The feral chimp ex-cop was fired and may face some prison time. Until then this is just beating a dead monkey.



For now...yes...dead topic.

But...the left GROSSLY exaggerating the "crisis" when compared to the actual numbers? THAT is a fresh one:

SHOCKING data from Washington Post on 2015 police shootings!! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
Click to expand...


Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat's just an empty one.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
Click to expand...


No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN’T See Before.*
> 
> *OOpsy! *
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *Yeah... as was noted MANY TIMES over the last 242 pages, the highest probability for the Cops response recorded on the video, was that the 18 year old black female had initiated the violence... and sure enough, as nature required it must, the evidence is in... she did just that.*
> 
> UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN'T See Before
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a fake link. I think you got fooled. What a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

I already posted it from nbcnews.  go do a search, you'll learn something.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> These Right wingers have to be drunk on their ass to post like they do...


why, because we don't see the same thing as you?  I could easily make the same damn comment.  Grow the fk up.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because at least 50% of cops are pussies with power issues and a gun. Very dangerous mix.  No people will not cower because of your psychosis.
Click to expand...

prove that.  Go for it bubba.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
Click to expand...


The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying. 

And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
Click to expand...


So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.

Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
Click to expand...


Most Americans have no idea what's really going on. Police corruption and violence is the norm. But i do think more are becoming aware. Hopefully, they'll begin fighting to end this Police State.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans have no idea what's really going on. Police corruption and violence is the norm. But i do think more are becoming aware. Hopefully, they'll begin fighting to end this Police State.
Click to expand...

or most believe as we do right?  hmmmmmmmm.... interesting eh?


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans have no idea what's really going on. Police corruption and violence is the norm. But i do think more are becoming aware. Hopefully, they'll begin fighting to end this Police State.
Click to expand...


The norm....from the perspective of career criminals. The crimijals MOST Americans pay cops to confront and protect us from.

That's why most Americans don't know what real policing or crime looks like. They're shielded from it. They're thankful for it. And...they side with the cops who protect them.

If you resist arrest....YES...violent control tactics from the cop you resist is the norm. So fucking what?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN’T See Before.*
> 
> *OOpsy! *
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *Yeah... as was noted MANY TIMES over the last 242 pages, the highest probability for the Cops response recorded on the video, was that the 18 year old black female had initiated the violence... and sure enough, as nature required it must, the evidence is in... she did just that.*
> 
> UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN'T See Before
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a fake link. I think you got fooled. What a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it from nbcnews.  go do a search, you'll learn something.
Click to expand...

Your link was prior to the feral chimp being fired. I would have thought you would have learned that by now.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because at least 50% of cops are pussies with power issues and a gun. Very dangerous mix.  No people will not cower because of your psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prove that.  Go for it bubba.
Click to expand...

No need to prove it. Its self evident.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
Click to expand...

Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.


----------



## bucs90

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.
Click to expand...


Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops. 

Deal with it or move haha!!!


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN’T See Before.*
> 
> *OOpsy! *
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *Yeah... as was noted MANY TIMES over the last 242 pages, the highest probability for the Cops response recorded on the video, was that the 18 year old black female had initiated the violence... and sure enough, as nature required it must, the evidence is in... she did just that.*
> 
> UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN'T See Before
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a fake link. I think you got fooled. What a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it from nbcnews.  go do a search, you'll learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link was prior to the feral chimp being fired. I would have thought you would have learned that by now.
Click to expand...

and your point is?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN’T See Before.*
> 
> *OOpsy! *
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *Yeah... as was noted MANY TIMES over the last 242 pages, the highest probability for the Cops response recorded on the video, was that the 18 year old black female had initiated the violence... and sure enough, as nature required it must, the evidence is in... she did just that.*
> 
> UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN'T See Before
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a fake link. I think you got fooled. What a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it from nbcnews.  go do a search, you'll learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link was prior to the feral chimp being fired. I would have thought you would have learned that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your point is?
Click to expand...




jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN’T See Before.*
> 
> *OOpsy! *
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *.*
> 
> *Yeah... as was noted MANY TIMES over the last 242 pages, the highest probability for the Cops response recorded on the video, was that the 18 year old black female had initiated the violence... and sure enough, as nature required it must, the evidence is in... she did just that.*
> 
> UPDATE: Cop Who Slammed Black Student Gets Good News as New Video Reveals What We DIDN'T See Before
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a fake link. I think you got fooled. What a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted it from nbcnews.  go do a search, you'll learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link was prior to the feral chimp being fired. I would have thought you would have learned that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your point is?
Click to expand...

That the feral chimp was fired even after the sheriff tried to find a reason not to.  Also that you posted old information.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Instead of defending all cops, how about recognize that not everyone is going to play by the rules and start firing all the bad ones and don't let them reapply for another police job if they get kicked off the force for behavior problems in another district.

I mean..............if you're discharged from the military for whatever reason, in certain circumstances (like if you don't qualify for RE-R1 (Preferred reenlistment) or RE-1 (eligible for reenlistment), you don't get to come back in the military until whatever problem you had is taken care of.

If you get an RE-4, you're never allowed back in the military.  RE-4 codes are generally assigned to people who were discharged early for disciplinary reasons.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.


*
Like when the cop got on board the bus Rosa Parks was traveling in and told her she had  to move to the back of the bus like the driver had been telling her to do...that is no time to resist right fuckwad...the stubborn Negress still insisted maybe you all feel shooting or beating her would have been appropriate....In fact I am sure you would approve if Rosa Parks had gotten a "foot in the ass"*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Asclepias said:


> Thats because at least 50% of cops are pussies with power issues and a gun. Very dangerous mix.


*Domestic Violence in Police Families*
*Domestic violence is 2 to 4 times more common in police families than in the general population. *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bucs90 said:


> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.



They go to "Protective Custody" which is called PC...in Prison jargon PC means "Punk City"


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> That's why most Americans don't know what real policing or crime looks like. They're shielded from it. They're thankful for it. And...they side with the cops who protect them.


It's quite true that most Americans don't know what real policing or crime looks like.  They are shielded from it -- by a massive barrier of fantastic propaganda in the form of police-oriented television programs the vast majority of which portray cops as heroes in constant conflict with murderous villains.  Movies and TV programs which present a truthful picture of what policing in America is really about are extremely rare.

Watching the TV "ride-along" documentary series, _COPS,_ on a regular basis affords an accurate glimpse into what police all over America are primarily involved with, which is drugs.  Each episode of _COPS_ typically presents three segments, most of which involve drug possession, domestic disturbances and other relatively minor and petty offenses, very few of which have anything to do with preventing significant crime and protecting the public from dangerous criminals.

The most common segment in the _COPS_ series involves a car-stop which begins with some petty traffic offense and, after a lot of *wasted time,* ends up with a relatively minor drug possession arrest -- or some other *victimless* "crime."  I watch _COPS_ quite a bit and very rarely do I see a segment in which someone is protected or aided by police action.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops.
> 
> Deal with it or move haha!!!
Click to expand...

I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.


----------



## Conservative65

LOki said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all just the n*ggers and there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you saying that if you don't like a law it's OK to not follow it and nothing should happen to you because you don't like it?


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops.
> 
> Deal with it or move haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
Click to expand...


The biggest fear related to you is that you reproduce and continue the monkey line.


----------



## LOki

Conservative65 said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to you there isn't, obviously.  We can all read what you write, and any darkie who doesn't act or believe as you want them to is a ******.  House *******. like Justice Thomas, you give a pass to, maybe, but he married whitey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that if you don't like a law it's OK to not follow it and nothing should happen to you because you don't like it?
Click to expand...

No. A directive isn't the law just because it comes out of a cop's mouth. I'm saying when cops are criminals, you don't have to advance their criminal agenda; you are not obligated to cooperate or comply--you are wrong to do so.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably working as a wage slave like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
Click to expand...


True enough.  We aren't all living in a trailer park waiting for a disability check like you are.


----------



## JoeB131

dannyboys said:


> I'm sorry to hear you must work for "slave" wages.
> This is what happens when you have an IQ hovering in the low 80's.
> Or is it in fact you really are really really [smwart] but no one seems to realize it but you. HAAAA HAAAA!
> Enjoy your cat food sandwich for lunch on your 15 minute break from sweeping the used car lot looser.



Wow, so you didn't learn how to read english in your Cracker Home School, did you? 

If you ain't part of the 1%, you are a wage slave.  You are one malicious rich person away from getting your life fucked up. If you don't realize this is true, you are deluded.


----------



## JoeB131

bucs90 said:


> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.



And if then you collect a big judgement from a fired cop.  So I'm actually kind of good with that. Wealth redistribution, baby.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you must work for "slave" wages.
> This is what happens when you have an IQ hovering in the low 80's.
> Or is it in fact you really are really really [smwart] but no one seems to realize it but you. HAAAA HAAAA!
> Enjoy your cat food sandwich for lunch on your 15 minute break from sweeping the used car lot looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so you didn't learn how to read english in your Cracker Home School, did you?
> 
> If you ain't part of the 1%, you are a wage slave.  You are one malicious rich person away from getting your life fucked up. If you don't realize this is true, you are deluded.
Click to expand...


I wonder what DannyBoys view is of those who serve 20 or more years in the military?  Many of them retire to middle class or lower wage jobs.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> specially if you are one of those Freedom loving Narcissistic white Government hating gun clinger in case the Government attacks them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because at least 50% of cops are pussies with power issues and a gun. Very dangerous mix.  No people will not cower because of your psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prove that.  Go for it bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to prove it. Its self evident.
Click to expand...


Huh... Prey tell, on what are you basing this?

We know from video evidence that the cop was innocent, attacked by a product of Left-think and solved the problem within 2 minutes.

So what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## bucs90

JoeB131 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if then you collect a big judgement from a fired cop.  So I'm actually kind of good with that. Wealth redistribution, baby.
Click to expand...


Not how it works. On duty...cop has civil immunity as long as he is not convicted of a crime. Can sue him as an agent of the government...but can't go after his personal ownings.


----------



## PredFan

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
Click to expand...


If that is true then the police union will sue.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where this girl will be in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably working as a wage slave like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True enough.  We aren't all living in a trailer park waiting for a disability check like you are.
Click to expand...


Says the one that can't hold a job more than a few months at a time.


----------



## Conservative65

LOki said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of what I believe but of what the law said in this case.  I didn't make the rules she was asked to follow.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is an honorable black because of what he's achieved.  I doubt he acted like that when in school.
> 
> There is a difference.  I call whites those acting like this girl white trash.  There's a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that if you don't like a law it's OK to not follow it and nothing should happen to you because you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. A directive isn't the law just because it comes out of a cop's mouth. I'm saying when cops are criminals, you don't have to advance their criminal agenda; you are not obligated to cooperate or comply--you are wrong to do so.
Click to expand...


So SC Code of Laws 16 - 17- 420 is just a directive.  Last time I looked, it's a LAW called disturbing school.  When the little bitch refused to comply with a valid school policy, according to the standards set by the LAW, she met the criteria for disturbing school and, therefore, broke the LAW.  It wasn't a police officer simply asking her to do something, it was a police officer arresting her for, as the LAW says, "willfully and unnecessarily" disturbing the teachers and students.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
Click to expand...

Already in the works.


----------



## LOki

Conservative65 said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, when the ******* act and think as you want them to, they're okay, otherwise they are *******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of how I think they should act.  In this case, it was the school policy and state law.  She chose to disobey.  I had nothing to do with writing either one or in HER choice to not follow them.  It's all on her.  I'm simply an observer identifying she didn't do what she was told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that if you don't like a law it's OK to not follow it and nothing should happen to you because you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. A directive isn't the law just because it comes out of a cop's mouth. I'm saying when cops are criminals, you don't have to advance their criminal agenda; you are not obligated to cooperate or comply--you are wrong to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So SC Code of Laws 16 - 17- 420 is just a directive.  Last time I looked, it's a LAW called disturbing school.  When the little bitch refused to comply with a valid school policy, according to the standards set by the LAW, she met the criteria for disturbing school and, therefore, broke the LAW.  It wasn't a police officer simply asking her to do something, it was a police officer arresting her for, as the LAW says, "willfully and unnecessarily" disturbing the teachers and students.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure she really met such criteria, but he sure did.


----------



## Ravi

When did it become acceptable for the police to beat kids?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Ravi said:


> When did it become acceptable for the police to beat kids?



Don't know.  Why don't you start a thread on that?  Meantime, in this thread you might want to stick to the subject of discussion.


----------



## JoeB131

bucs90 said:


> Not how it works. On duty...cop has civil immunity as long as he is not convicted of a crime. Can sue him as an agent of the government...but can't go after his personal ownings.



Yeah, after a few cities start paying out million dollar settlements, watch how fast they start disowning the bullies.  

This guy got FIRED. You think anyone is going to defend him. 

The days of being a bully with a badge are over, baby. Time for some professional law enforcement.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> So SC Code of Laws 16 - 17- 420 is just a directive. Last time I looked, it's a LAW called disturbing school. When the little bitch refused to comply with a valid school policy, according to the standards set by the LAW, she met the criteria for disturbing school and, therefore, broke the LAW. It wasn't a police officer simply asking her to do something, it was a police officer arresting her for, as the LAW says, "willfully and unnecessarily" disturbing the teachers and students.



Guy, if you really think this cop has a legal leg to stand on, you are deluded.


----------



## dannyboys

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
Click to expand...

Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.


----------



## dannyboys

ABikerSailor said:


> Instead of defending all cops, how about recognize that not everyone is going to play by the rules and start firing all the bad ones and don't let them reapply for another police job if they get kicked off the force for behavior problems in another district.
> 
> I mean..............if you're discharged from the military for whatever reason, in certain circumstances (like if you don't qualify for RE-R1 (Preferred reenlistment) or RE-1 (eligible for reenlistment), you don't get to come back in the military until whatever problem you had is taken care of.
> 
> If you get an RE-4, you're never allowed back in the military.  RE-4 codes are generally assigned to people who were discharged early for disciplinary reasons.


You're a fool!
No police force hires anyone who has been fired from another police force.
Doesn't happen.
'Bad apple' cops are quickly weeded out.
NO authority responsible for hiring and maintaining a police force is EVER going to hire a 'law suit waiting to happen'.
Think about asshole!


----------



## dannyboys

ABikerSailor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you must work for "slave" wages.
> This is what happens when you have an IQ hovering in the low 80's.
> Or is it in fact you really are really really [smwart] but no one seems to realize it but you. HAAAA HAAAA!
> Enjoy your cat food sandwich for lunch on your 15 minute break from sweeping the used car lot looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so you didn't learn how to read english in your Cracker Home School, did you?
> 
> If you ain't part of the 1%, you are a wage slave.  You are one malicious rich person away from getting your life fucked up. If you don't realize this is true, you are deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what DannyBoys view is of those who serve 20 or more years in the military?  Many of them retire to middle class or lower wage jobs.
Click to expand...

Two words pal: 'Military Pensions".
Anyone who has served twenty plus years in the military is receiving a pretty nice pension.
If they choose to work afterwards in the public/private sector that's their business.
Sounds like you have some 'personal issues' with society. Your problem not anyone else's pal.


----------



## dannyboys

HAAA HAAAA!
Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.


----------



## JoeB131

dannyboys said:


> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.



Okay, you seriously have problems, guy.  I thought you were just a racist asshole, but I think we are seeing some more serious issues. 

What does any of this have to do with the fact this rent-a-cop beat and brutalized this girl?


----------



## Camp

dannyboys said:


> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.


Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?


----------



## LOki




----------



## dannyboys

Camp said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
Click to expand...

How's this one?
http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
"HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!


----------



## Camp

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
Click to expand...

How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.


----------



## dannyboys

Camp said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
Click to expand...

Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
 Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
 The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.


----------



## Camp

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
Click to expand...


I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.


----------



## dannyboys

Camp said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.
Click to expand...

http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
Do you read the Newsweek link?
It clearly states the girl's mother and grandmother are alive.
Do you think Newsweek is 'lying'?
Wait and see what transpires in this case pal.
I don't post 'lies'.
The LIB controlled MSM attempted to garner sympathy for the feral bitch by claiming she couldn't be responsible for her actions because she was in such "deep grief" over her mother and grandmother's "sudden deaths".
They tried it with Trayvon putting up photos of when he was twelve. They continually referred to "BIG MIKE' as a "gentle giant".
What the fuck is WRONG with you idiots???
The truth ALWAYS is revealed leaving you ALWAYS looking look fools. It never ends


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JoeB131 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not how it works. On duty...cop has civil immunity as long as he is not convicted of a crime. Can sue him as an agent of the government...but can't go after his personal ownings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after a few cities start paying out million dollar settlements, watch how fast they start disowning the bullies.
> 
> This guy got FIRED. You think anyone is going to defend him.
> 
> The days of being a bully with a badge are over, baby. Time for some professional law enforcement.
Click to expand...

We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference.  Why are we fighting?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
Click to expand...


Now THAT'S interesting.  So they've been lying all along about the poor bereaved girl who needs sympathy because she just lost her mother.  Now we know she acted like a feral chimp because she's a feral chimp.  I gotta admit, I got duped by the Left and I should know better. 

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Camp said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.
Click to expand...

Face it, you lying Leftwats have been caught in yet another lie.  Now watch Hillary and do what she does, she'll show you how to handle being caught in a lie.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA HAAAA!
> Turns out the fucking LIBs have been caught in another lie.
> The negro bitch's mother is ALIVE!!!!!
> The mother doesn't even know who the feral bitch's father is.
> Turns out the bitch's mother couldn't cope with the bitch and had her put in foster care where the bitch wouldn't behave so she was sent to another foster home.
> The 'child' is 18 years old BTW.
> Hope she likes 'getting married' to sweaty hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes in prison.
> Hope she enjoys eating fucking cat food sandwiches everyday for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you seriously have problems, guy.  I thought you were just a racist asshole, but I think we are seeing some more serious issues.
> 
> What does any of this have to do with the fact this rent-a-cop beat and brutalized this girl?
Click to expand...

No one has been brutalized, but you Leftists sure have been pulling a scam on everyone saying the chimp's mother was dead. She isn't.  Another lie by the lying Left.


----------



## paulitician

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops.
> 
> Deal with it or move haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
Click to expand...


Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.


----------



## dannyboys

'Chirp'
SEEEEEE YAAAAAAAAA
Out looking for a rock to climb under?
 Make sure to wear your Trayvon hoodie.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops.
> 
> Deal with it or move haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
Click to expand...

It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.


----------



## dannyboys

Now the feral bitch is "wearing a cast" eh?
 No problem. We'll all get the check out her medical report and see if her arm/hand was broken, which of course is the only reason a medical professional would put on a cast right?
 I can see her lawyer (please tell me it's Crump) sneaking around in the Dollar Store' buying halloween makeup kits so the bitch can be photographed, in the lawyer's office of course. We'll see her with missing teeth and blacks eyes and blood all over the poor thing's clothes.
The neck brace the lawyer always has stashed away in a drawer.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dannyboys said:


> Now the feral bitch is "wearing a cast" eh?
> No problem. We'll all get the check out her medical report and see if her arm/hand was broken, which of course is the only reason a medical professional would put on a cast right?
> I can see her lawyer (please tell me it's Crump) sneaking around in the Dollar Store' buying halloween makeup kits so the bitch can be photographed, in the lawyer's office of course. We'll see her with missing teeth and blacks eyes and blood all over the poor thing's clothes.
> The neck brace the lawyer always has stashed away in a drawer.


I've already asked for the XRAY. Apparently there isn't one but we're just supposed to believe there is....like Global Warming and Obama's long form birth certificate.


----------



## LOki

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> 
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> Do you read the Newsweek link?
> It clearly states the girl's mother and grandmother are alive.
Click to expand...

So?


dannyboys said:


> Do you think Newsweek is 'lying'?


 Only to the same degree that practically all crap journalism seems to spread misinformation as the foundation of their business model.


dannyboys said:


> Wait and see what transpires in this case pal.
> I don't post 'lies'.


You spread disinformation.


dannyboys said:


> The LIB controlled MSM attempted to garner sympathy for the feral bitch by claiming she couldn't be responsible for her actions because she was in such "deep grief" over her mother and grandmother's "sudden deaths".
> They tried it with Trayvon putting up photos of when he was twelve. They continually referred to "BIG MIKE' as a "gentle giant".
> What the fuck is WRONG with you idiots???
> The truth ALWAYS is revealed leaving you ALWAYS looking look fools. It never ends


Newsweek is part of the "LIB controlled MSM." This link you're using is from the "LIB controlled MSM."

You are furiously and enthusiastically doing the work of the "LIB controlled MSM."


----------



## Camp

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got any links to that interesting new data you have discovered?
> 
> 
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, you lying Leftwats have been caught in yet another lie.  Now watch Hillary and do what she does, she'll show you how to handle being caught in a lie.
Click to expand...

As usual you guys are a day late and a dollar short. Your purportless trivia is no longer of interest to most people. The story has peaked and not of much interest anymore. Old news.


----------



## dannyboys

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the feral bitch is "wearing a cast" eh?
> No problem. We'll all get the check out her medical report and see if her arm/hand was broken, which of course is the only reason a medical professional would put on a cast right?
> I can see her lawyer (please tell me it's Crump) sneaking around in the Dollar Store' buying halloween makeup kits so the bitch can be photographed, in the lawyer's office of course. We'll see her with missing teeth and blacks eyes and blood all over the poor thing's clothes.
> The neck brace the lawyer always has stashed away in a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already asked for the XRAY. Apparently there isn't one but we're just supposed to believe there is....like Global Warming and Obama's long form birth certificate.
Click to expand...

Anyone, including the bitch's lawyer can buy what's needed to make a cast.
Every medical supply store sells the kits.
Fiberglass leg arm casting tape cast kits
Another LIB fucking lie. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Camp said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> 
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, you lying Leftwats have been caught in yet another lie.  Now watch Hillary and do what she does, she'll show you how to handle being caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you guys are a day late and a dollar short. Your purportless trivia is no longer of interest to most people. The story has peaked and not of much interest anymore. Old news.
Click to expand...


Exactly!  That's precisely how Hillary handles being caught in a lie.  See? You can learn from the best.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dannyboys said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the feral bitch is "wearing a cast" eh?
> No problem. We'll all get the check out her medical report and see if her arm/hand was broken, which of course is the only reason a medical professional would put on a cast right?
> I can see her lawyer (please tell me it's Crump) sneaking around in the Dollar Store' buying halloween makeup kits so the bitch can be photographed, in the lawyer's office of course. We'll see her with missing teeth and blacks eyes and blood all over the poor thing's clothes.
> The neck brace the lawyer always has stashed away in a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already asked for the XRAY. Apparently there isn't one but we're just supposed to believe there is....like Global Warming and Obama's long form birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone, including the bitch's lawyer can buy what's needed to make a cast.
> Every medical supply store sells the kits.
> Fiberglass leg arm casting tape cast kits
> Another LIB fucking lie. 100% guaranteed.
Click to expand...


After getting duped by the "poor bereaved girl" angle, I'm not believing ANYTHING they say. I'm sure the cast is fake too.


----------



## dannyboys

Camp said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this one?
> http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> The bitch's mother AND grandmother ARE ALIVE!!!!!
> PRO TIP TO LIBS: Crawl back under your rocks and wait for another phony bullshit 'cause'. Then crawl out and make fools of yourselves once again.
> "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"!
> 
> 
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, you lying Leftwats have been caught in yet another lie.  Now watch Hillary and do what she does, she'll show you how to handle being caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you guys are a day late and a dollar short. Your purportless trivia is no longer of interest to most people. The story has peaked and not of much interest anymore. Old news.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh. So now your friends in the MSM have been caught lying to attempt to garner unwarranted sympathy for a violent feral bitch it's "Old News". Ya fucking right asshole.
 Every time you get your ass handed to you it's suddenly "old news".
Dear God you're a dummy.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that substantially change the story. The kid was still in foster care. Whether the kid was in foster care because of a deceased parent or some other reason is irrelevant to the issue of how Officer Slam handled the situation. The kids obnoxious and immature behavior does not entitle Officer Slam to use police brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. He was using whatever force he deemed appropriate to make the arrest.
> Field's police union lawyers, who are the best in the country have already filed a number of lawsuits naming the school board, the politician /sheriff and the county. Fields won the lottery. The structured settlement, which he will sell for a lump sum BTW is going to be about 800K. He'll pocket around 600K. The hilarious thing is Fields is already considering a number of job offers. I'll not say from who just now.
> The negro bitch committed a number of felony crimes and her charges are being drawn up.
> She will do a small amount of federal prison time while undergoing some utterly useless (cough) 'counselling'.
> I predict the bitch will be serving serious federal prison time or she'll be dead within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. I have a feeling the links to your claims will be the same as the last one. You like to take an irrelevant fact and use it to propagate an opinionated racist rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, you lying Leftwats have been caught in yet another lie.  Now watch Hillary and do what she does, she'll show you how to handle being caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you guys are a day late and a dollar short. Your purportless trivia is no longer of interest to most people. The story has peaked and not of much interest anymore. Old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh. So now your friends in the MSM have been caught lying to attempt to garner unwarranted sympathy for a violent feral bitch it's "Old News". Ya fucking right asshole.
> Every time you get your ass handed to you it's suddenly "old news".
> Dear God you're a dummy.
Click to expand...


It's funny, I told him to look to Hillary and see how she would handle it, and that's exactly what he did.  Perfect imitation.


----------



## paulitician

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
Click to expand...


BULLSHITE!


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So YOU say. Most Americans are quite happy with American law enforcement. PROVEN by the fact that juries of American citizens almost always side with the cops.
> 
> Don't like it??? Mexico and Syria have plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops.
> 
> Deal with it or move haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
Click to expand...


Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution. 

It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.


----------



## LOki

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
Click to expand...

But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what he meant by most americans being completely clueless. Thanks for citing more evidence of that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops.
> 
> Deal with it or move haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
Click to expand...

Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.


----------



## paulitician

LOki said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
Click to expand...


It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it.

Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario. It's much harder, and even dangerous, to stand up to authority. Most Americans would rather choose to accept their abuse, and even embrace it.


----------



## dannyboys

paulitician said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
Click to expand...

Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
 Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
 Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.


----------



## paulitician

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
Click to expand...


That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
Click to expand...

But his question is valid.  All cop haters have a reason for hating cops, usually stemming from their own lawless behavior.  Tell us some more about how you "fought the law and the law won."


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> 
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But his question is valid.  All cop haters have a reason for hating cops, usually stemming from their own lawless behavior.  Tell us some more about how you "fought the law and the law won."
Click to expand...


I don't hate cops. I hate bad cops. And i'm sick of em getting away with their crimes. Losing their jobs just isn't good enough. They need to be arrested and prosecuted, just like average Citizens are.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But his question is valid.  All cop haters have a reason for hating cops, usually stemming from their own lawless behavior.  Tell us some more about how you "fought the law and the law won."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate cops. I hate bad cops. And i'm sick of em getting away with their crimes. Losing their jobs just isn't good enough. They need to be arrested and prosecuted, just like average Citizens are.
Click to expand...

So parole?  Was it armed robbery or just a simple case of B&E or trafficking meth? 

Only criminals hate cops, so you have outed yourself as a criminal. I'm just curious as to what kind.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But his question is valid.  All cop haters have a reason for hating cops, usually stemming from their own lawless behavior.  Tell us some more about how you "fought the law and the law won."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate cops. I hate bad cops. And i'm sick of em getting away with their crimes. Losing their jobs just isn't good enough. They need to be arrested and prosecuted, just like average Citizens are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So parole?  Was it armed robbery or just a simple case of B&E or trafficking meth?
> 
> Only criminals hate cops, so you have outed yourself as a criminal. I'm just curious as to what kind.
Click to expand...


Too many of our cops are criminals. The big difference is, they get away with their crimes most of the time. The worst they can expect in most cases, is a slap on the wrist. Once and awhile they might lose their job. But that isn't acceptable. More need to be arrested, booked, and prosecuted. The real threat of serious prison time is the only thing that will change behavior.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't care? Good Americans want cops protecting them from people like you. Government by the people of the people....specifically the majority haha. And the majority here like their cops.
> 
> Deal with it or move haha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
Click to expand...


It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.

It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.


----------



## PredFan

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
Click to expand...


Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
Click to expand...


What for?
Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.

See ya again Monday.  We'll run the same script all over again and expect different results.

Fuckin' moron.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
Click to expand...


I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.


----------



## LOki

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
Click to expand...




PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.  We'll run the same script all over again and expect different results.
> 
> Fuckin' moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
Click to expand...


You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".

So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.

That's what I call turning tail and running away.


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
Click to expand...


Right, they're not soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. We don't want our police kicking Citizens' doors down and killing at will. If they wanna be soldiers, fine. Let em join up and go fight ISIS. We don't want roided-up militarized police terrorizing Citizens. It's time to end the militarization and begin holding police accountable.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
Click to expand...


Feel better about yourself now? Good.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
Click to expand...

Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
Click to expand...


To the Leftist hypocrites:

STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!

On behalf of all police officers everywhere.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...


I posted no such thing.  I've said nothing about her mother OR grandmother, nor do I know that info.  I'm not even aware of "three different threads" nor have I been in that many.

So Fuck You, Liar.


----------



## sealybobo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...

Where's baby's daddy at?


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
Click to expand...


This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

sealybobo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's baby's daddy at?
Click to expand...


Since she's black, there's a 70% chance we'll never know.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted no such thing.  I've said nothing about her mother OR grandmother, nor do I know that info.  I'm not even aware of "three different threads" nor have I been in that many.
> 
> So Fuck You, Liar.
Click to expand...


You're part of the lying machine that is the American Left.  It started with the lie told by the New York Daily News and then spread by you minions in return.  You don't like being associated with lying leftists, stop being one.


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
Click to expand...


I'll bet you that he doesn't claim self defense. I'll bet her case goes no where. I'll bet you are just a cop hating moron. An embarrassment to Libertarians everywhere.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the Leftist hypocrites:
> 
> STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!
> 
> On behalf of all police officers everywhere.
Click to expand...


It's their job to protect and serve. They can't handle it? So be it. Stop whining and go do something else for a living. Go be a rent-a-cop at the mall. No one's gonna miss a dumb roided-up mongoloid cop.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the Leftist hypocrites:
> 
> STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!
> 
> On behalf of all police officers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's their job to protect and serve. They can't handle it? So be it. Stop whining and go do something else for a living. Go be a rent-a-cop at the mall. No one's gonna miss a dumb roided-up mongoloid cop.
Click to expand...

I'm not a cop anymore, you twit. And using references like "dumb roided up mongoloid cop" is precisely the hate I'm talking about that you deny.  You hate cops because you're a felon who fell afoul of the criminal justice system and got EXACTLY what you deserved, but like an immature punk you got everyone to blame but yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure its dont know. I'm seeing signs that people are waking up to the corruption the Black and Latino communities have long known about within the ranks of feral chimps/kkk members parading as law enforcement.  Good americans have nothing to fear from people like me. Hence another reason I think they are just clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
Click to expand...

At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.

But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working. 

I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.

If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.


----------



## paulitician

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you that he doesn't claim self defense. I'll bet her case goes no where. I'll bet you are just a cop hating moron. An embarrassment to Libertarians everywhere.
Click to expand...


I'm sure he'll still try and go that route. He'll probably sue the city. Cause that unarmed teenaged girl was such a threat to the roided-up dumbass. Man, i swear they need to stop giving dumbasses guns & badges.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the Leftist hypocrites:
> 
> STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!
> 
> On behalf of all police officers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's their job to protect and serve. They can't handle it? So be it. Stop whining and go do something else for a living. Go be a rent-a-cop at the mall. No one's gonna miss a dumb roided-up mongoloid cop.
Click to expand...

That school just became a lot less safe. It's like when we took Saddam out of Iraq.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police corruption and violence has always been the norm. It's just that now, more people are beginning to see it. More & more are recording interactions with cops. Like i said, we've only scratched the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
Click to expand...

I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you that he doesn't claim self defense. I'll bet her case goes no where. I'll bet you are just a cop hating moron. An embarrassment to Libertarians everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he'll still try and go that route. He'll probably sue the city. Cause that unarmed teenaged girl was such a threat to the roided-up dumbass. Man, i swear they need to stop giving dumbasses guns & badges.
Click to expand...


We'll see moron, we'll see.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the Leftist hypocrites:
> 
> STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!
> 
> On behalf of all police officers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's their job to protect and serve. They can't handle it? So be it. Stop whining and go do something else for a living. Go be a rent-a-cop at the mall. No one's gonna miss a dumb roided-up mongoloid cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a cop anymore, you twit. And using references like "dumb roided up mongoloid cop" is precisely the hate I'm talking about that you deny.  You hate cops because you're a felon who fell afoul of the criminal justice system and got EXACTLY what you deserved, but like an immature punk you got everyone to blame but yourself.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. I already told you, i hate bad cops. And this one is a roided-up mongoloid. Let's check the tale of the tape... An unarmed teenaged girl sitting at a desk vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. He's a joke. Off to the mall to be a rent-a-cop. Fuck em.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
Click to expand...

With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.

They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the Leftist hypocrites:
> 
> STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!
> 
> On behalf of all police officers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's their job to protect and serve. They can't handle it? So be it. Stop whining and go do something else for a living. Go be a rent-a-cop at the mall. No one's gonna miss a dumb roided-up mongoloid cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a cop anymore, you twit. And using references like "dumb roided up mongoloid cop" is precisely the hate I'm talking about that you deny.  You hate cops because you're a felon who fell afoul of the criminal justice system and got EXACTLY what you deserved, but like an immature punk you got everyone to blame but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I already told you, i hate bad cops. And this one is a roided-up mongoloid. Let's check the tale of the tape... An unarmed teenaged girl sitting at a desk vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. He's a joke. Fuck em.
Click to expand...


Cop haters like you think all cops are bad.  You're the kind that sees a cop and already has a plan to be snarky and uncooperative and (we can only hope) get your ass shot by them. The funny thing is, when your kind calls the cops, which is all the time, you seem to lose that attitude when you think you need them. 

So what's on your felony record.  This is an anonymous platform and nobody knows who you really are, so honesty isn't going to endanger you.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
Click to expand...


Bet you would. You'd love to see your police gods murder more innocent Citizens. Man, you Authority-Worshippers really are pretty demented.


----------



## paulitician

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you that he doesn't claim self defense. I'll bet her case goes no where. I'll bet you are just a cop hating moron. An embarrassment to Libertarians everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he'll still try and go that route. He'll probably sue the city. Cause that unarmed teenaged girl was such a threat to the roided-up dumbass. Man, i swear they need to stop giving dumbasses guns & badges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see moron, we'll see.
Click to expand...


Oh, i won't be surprised if the pussy still tries to play the 'Self-Defense' card. It's what cops do. It's how they get away with murder.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.


----------



## sealybobo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the media is sympathetic to your cop hate and accommodates it with touching stories about how the girl just lost her mother, something you Leftists repeated over and over again to garner sympathy for the thug.  It turns out it's a lie and I should have seen it that way from the beginning.  You Leftists don't know how NOT to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
Click to expand...

I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.

I'm a liberal but Ben Carson's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bet you would. You'd love to see your police gods murder more innocent Citizens. Man, you Authority-Worshippers really are pretty demented.
Click to expand...


I admit I find it very amusing when cop haters fight the cops and get ventilated:


And yes, I would like to see this happen to you too.


----------



## sealybobo

Teachers need to anonymously videotape and post the way black kids act in school. It's really ridiculous and embarrassing


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but he's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
Click to expand...


So, kill em? That's your solution? God, you Authority-Worshippers are so damn lost. No wonder so many cops think they can get away with anything. You deranged kooks have led to them to believe that.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bet you would. You'd love to see your police gods murder more innocent Citizens. Man, you Authority-Worshippers really are pretty demented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit I find it very amusing when cop haters fight the cops and get ventilated:
> 
> 
> And yes, I would like to see this happen to you too.
Click to expand...


You would. You're a Nazi moron.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
Click to expand...

You could have gotten her up with your words?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

sealybobo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police have been Militarized. And that's the problem. They're not using their brains. They're resorting to violence too often. This situation for example, could have been handled in numerous different ways. But the cop chose the roided-up goon solution.
> 
> It's all in their training. They're not soldiers kicking down doors in Iraq and Afghanistan. They're domestic police. Their job is to serve and protect. If they wanna kick down doors and shoot people, let em join the military and ship em off to fight ISIS. We expect more from our police. And it's time to start holding them accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but Ben Carson's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
Click to expand...

I was the only Native American in an almost all white school.  The kids were mostly polite and apart from normal shenanigans, they were not out of control.  I got shit from some of them and I had to learn quickly how to fight, but I never experienced discrimination by the adults and they even stepped in to protect me.  I'm glad I went to the school I did and I'm making sure my kids go to a good school too.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
Click to expand...


Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but he's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, kill em? That's your solution? God, you Authority-Worshippers are so damn lost. No wonder so many cops think they can get away with anything. You deranged kooks have led to them to believe that.
Click to expand...

Who said kill them? Me or Ben carson?


----------



## dannyboys

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
Click to expand...

It's only affecting those who break the law.
 Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but he's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, kill em? That's your solution? God, you Authority-Worshippers are so damn lost. No wonder so many cops think they can get away with anything. You deranged kooks have led to them to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said kill them? Me or Ben carson?
Click to expand...


You Authority-Worshippers sure sound like you fully support just killing em. You're a scary bunch fo sho.


----------



## dannyboys

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
Click to expand...

You are the reason LEO's must resort to violence pal.
No one else has a problem with LEO's.


----------



## paulitician

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> 
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
Click to expand...


Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> So you have no basis at all -- you're just pulling it out of your ass, handing out expulsions and assaults on the basis of pure ignorance -- the absence of any info at all, save that she has a cell phone and she's black.
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
Click to expand...

Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.


----------



## sealybobo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but Ben Carson's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the only Native American in an almost all white school.  The kids were mostly polite and apart from normal shenanigans, they were not out of control.  I got shit from some of them and I had to learn quickly how to fight, but I never experienced discrimination by the adults and they even stepped in to protect me.  I'm glad I went to the school I did and I'm making sure my kids go to a good school too.
Click to expand...

I moved to an all white school eventually and learned as a Greek I wasn't white either. Close enough though. We had Jews Chaldeans and Lebanese kids but they blended in too.

We had 3 blacks in our school. Ironic. The two brothers were nice the one kid was ghetto criminal. He hung out with the burnouts. Perfect example of a bad black. But I'm sure his mom wanted better for him but where daddy at? This is what our problem is. Bad parenting. Or no parenting.


----------



## paulitician

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> 
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the reason LEO's must resort to violence pal.
> No one else has a problem with LEO's.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's all the Citizens' fault our Police have become violent militarized Gestapo thugs. Yup, sure thing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the reason LEO's must resort to violence pal.
> No one else has a problem with LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's all the Citizens' fault our Police have become violent militarized Gestapo thugs. Yup, sure thing.
Click to expand...

No.  Just yours.  People like me don't have a problem with the police, just felon punk thugs like you.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
Click to expand...

He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.

I want to see this school a year from now.


----------



## LOki

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> 
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> This cop will claim 'Self Defense.' They always play that card. But gee let's see, an unarmed teenaged girl vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. Yeah, she was a real threat to the moron. Uh huh. He should be arrested and booked for assault. She has a strong case.
> 
> 
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
Click to expand...


Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
Click to expand...

You don't like how physical cops get when you get arrested.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
Click to expand...


Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
Click to expand...


First you'd need probable cause of a CRIME. He made a lawful arrest on a resisting suspect. No crime. Sorry.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like how physical cops get when you get arrested.
Click to expand...


Yes, we know you Authority-Worshippers get all boned up at the thought of a Gestapo thug beating up a young unarmed teenage girl. We get it. Y'all are messed up.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With an entire school full of disrespectful kids I'd like to see you do that job. They'd chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> They're just st churdren? So was Mike Tyson when he was robbing people. He's OK now but it took a rape conviction and evanders ear and heavy meds to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
Click to expand...


She's lucky she's not in jail for assaulting him.

Oh wait, that's it, isn't it?  You got combative with the cops and they put a boot up your ass, didn't you?  You're lucky you didn't get shot like:


----------



## dannyboys

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
Click to expand...

It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
 Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First you'd need probable cause of a CRIME. He made a lawful arrest on a resisting suspect. No crime. Sorry.
Click to expand...


He brutally assaulted an unarmed teenaged girl. She should be allowed to press charges. He should be arrested and booked. It can be sorted out in court later. Losing his job isn't enough.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was a rel 'threat' to the roided-up moron. And if you can't do the job, GTFO. Stop whining and go find something else to do for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's lucky she's not in jail for assaulting him.
> 
> Oh wait, that's it, isn't it?  You got combative with the cops and they put a boot up your ass, didn't you?  You're lucky you didn't get shot like:
Click to expand...


So.... a 16-year-old girl instinctively flailing laterally at a 300 pound muscle freak while being choked is "assault", while the freak picking that girl up by the desk and flipping her backward --- then literally throwing her against a wall -- is not.

Here's your new avatar -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fucking dishonest hack.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted no such thing.  I've said nothing about her mother OR grandmother, nor do I know that info.  I'm not even aware of "three different threads" nor have I been in that many.
> 
> So Fuck You, Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're part of the lying machine that is the American Left.  It started with the lie told by the New York Daily News and then spread by you minions in return.  You don't like being associated with lying leftists, stop being one.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself, lying hack.

You got something on me --* quote it.*

In the absence of that you're a fucking LIAR. 

Do I make myself clear?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could have gotten her up with your words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. And if we stopped militarizing our police, they could too. Their training is to resort to violence immediately. We have to reverse this militarization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I've never been on the wrong end of a "militarized" police force. In fact I've never even been arrested.  It's amazing how obeying the law does that for a person.  Too bad you went the other route and now like a teenage punk, you blame the cops for your criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i hope your cop hero feels good about himself. He got to brutally assault a young girl and not be charged. And that's thanks to dumb Authority-Worshippers like you. This girl should have been allowed to press charges against him. He should have been arrested & booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's lucky she's not in jail for assaulting him.
> 
> Oh wait, that's it, isn't it?  You got combative with the cops and they put a boot up your ass, didn't you?  You're lucky you didn't get shot like:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.... a 16-year-old girl instinctively flailing laterally at a 300 pound muscle freak while being choked is "assault", while the freak picking that girl up by the desk and flipping her backward --- then literally throwing her against a wall -- is not.
> 
> Here's your new avatar --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking dishonest hack.
Click to expand...


She was hitting, not flailing.  Even Sheriff Lott in his shiny little cop costume (fake it until you make it?) commented on her crime.  It was very clear to everyone except a lunatic fringe cop hater nutcase like you that she was punching the officer.


----------



## paulitician

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
Click to expand...


You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. They had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted no such thing.  I've said nothing about her mother OR grandmother, nor do I know that info.  I'm not even aware of "three different threads" nor have I been in that many.
> 
> So Fuck You, Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're part of the lying machine that is the American Left.  It started with the lie told by the New York Daily News and then spread by you minions in return.  You don't like being associated with lying leftists, stop being one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, lying hack.
> 
> You got something on me --* quote it.*
> 
> In the absence of that you're a fucking LIAR.
> 
> Do I make myself clear?
Click to expand...


Tell us more about how she "lost her mother" you lying Leftist hack.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. They had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
Click to expand...


That's right faggot. NOW get down on your knees and do as you're told or else hahaha!!!


----------



## paulitician

She has a good case. She'll sue and win. She was brutally attacked. But the mongoloid cop will only lose his job. He won't be prosecuted. And that's how it usually works. The System is rigged.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only affecting those who break the law.
> Millions and millions of law abiding peaceful decent people never have any problems with LEO's. Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
Click to expand...



You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. They had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right faggot. NOW get down on your knees and do as you're told or else hahaha!!!
Click to expand...


Ha, you sound like the perfect Nazi. Nuff said.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, the police can't do anything wrong. They're just here to help. We've heard it all before. The reality is, this cop brutally assaulted this young girl. He's the criminal. He should have been arrested and booked, just like any average Citizen would be.
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
Click to expand...


Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> She has a good case. She'll sue and win. She was brutally attacked. But the mongoloid cop will only lose his job. He won't be prosecuted. And that's how it usually works. The System is rigged.



That's right. We have it all rigged. It's all for us and all against you. Sucks doesn't it? But for us....it's awesome and it's never changing. Life is better for us and sucks for you haha!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did manhandle her. You want respect from these kids. Let her get away with it look out.
> 
> I want to see this school a year from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
Click to expand...




It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.

Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
Click to expand...


Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
Click to expand...




The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.

KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
Click to expand...


They corrected their lie after being outed here:  http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## bucs90

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
Click to expand...


It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.

ALL that's relevant....

She was being placed under arrest.
She resisited.
He used force as he's trained.
She was not injured (until her lawyer said "Yo shawty...you be needin to be sayin you gots injured rounch hurr"


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> She was not injured (until her lawyer said "Yo shawty...you be needin to be sayin you gots injured rounch hurr"
Click to expand...

She was not under arrest, nor had she performed a criminal act, she was injured, the cop lost it, and now his career is finished.  That last part is the only good part.


----------



## danielpalos

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> She was not injured (until her lawyer said "Yo shawty...you be needin to be sayin you gots injured rounch hurr"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was not under arrest, nor had she performed a criminal act, she was injured, the cop lost it, and now his career is finished.  That last part is the only good part.
Click to expand...

i believe "better practice" should include cuffing the insurrectionist or rebel of the People, and then removing them from the premises should the security of a free State require it.


----------



## JoeB131

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference. Why are we fighting?



You good and Racist, just like Jesus was... He'd be proud of you.


----------



## JoeB131

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No one has been brutalized, but you Leftists sure have been pulling a scam on everyone saying the chimp's mother was dead. She isn't. Another lie by the lying Left.



I wasn't aware anyone had said the girl's mother was dead.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JoeB131 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference. Why are we fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You good and Racist, just like Jesus was... He'd be proud of you.
Click to expand...

Answer the damn question.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JoeB131 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has been brutalized, but you Leftists sure have been pulling a scam on everyone saying the chimp's mother was dead. She isn't. Another lie by the lying Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware anyone had said the girl's mother was dead.
Click to expand...

Because you've been gone most of this thread.


----------



## JoeB131

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference. Why are we fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You good and Racist, just like Jesus was... He'd be proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the damn question.
Click to expand...


Oh, you were asking a question?  I thought you were just acting like a Stormfront tough guy who probably pisses himself if he encounters any black more muscular than Urkel.


----------



## jc456

JoeB131 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference. Why are we fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You good and Racist, just like Jesus was... He'd be proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the damn question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking a question?  I thought you were just acting like a Stormfront tough guy who probably pisses himself if he encounters any black more muscular than Urkel.
Click to expand...

I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!


----------



## JoeB131

jc456 said:


> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!



They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a good case. She'll sue and win. She was brutally attacked. But the mongoloid cop will only lose his job. He won't be prosecuted. And that's how it usually works. The System is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. We have it all rigged. It's all for us and all against you. Sucks doesn't it? But for us....it's awesome and it's never changing. Life is better for us and sucks for you haha!!!
Click to expand...


We'll see. More & more Citizens are recording interactions with cops. More are becoming aware of the ugly state of things with our police. Corruption and violence might not always be the norm. I'm an optimist.


----------



## paulitician

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he sure showed that innocent unarmed teenage girl a thing or two. What a hero. The dumbass should have been charged and booked.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
Click to expand...


We know you can't wait. You're a dumb Nazi wingnut. Go figure.


----------



## paulitician

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
Click to expand...


Sadly, i can believe it. Look who they're giving guns & badges to. Time to stop giving guns & badges to dumb Nazi thugs.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> She was not injured (until her lawyer said "Yo shawty...you be needin to be sayin you gots injured rounch hurr"
Click to expand...


Oh, is that why the dumbass lost his job? Something for you Authority-Worshippers to chew on.


----------



## initforme

Imagine being that teacher and being judged by that girls test grades.  In all probability that girl 
1)  has no respect for any teachers or authority
2)  Doesnt study 
3)  Doesnt care

and now the teacher will be on the hook for that girl not performing well.   Who would want that job which entails basically very low wages plus dealing with situations like that.   SOmehow it will come back to be the teachers fault.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> She was not injured (until her lawyer said "Yo shawty...you be needin to be sayin you gots injured rounch hurr"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was not under arrest, nor had she performed a criminal act, she was injured, the cop lost it, and now his career is finished.  That last part is the only good part.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Authority-Worshippers don't get it. They just know the cops are always right. The mongoloid has lost his job. But is that enough? I don't think so. He should have been arrested and booked. He brutally attacked the girl.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted no such thing.  I've said nothing about her mother OR grandmother, nor do I know that info.  I'm not even aware of "three different threads" nor have I been in that many.
> 
> So Fuck You, Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're part of the lying machine that is the American Left.  It started with the lie told by the New York Daily News and then spread by you minions in return.  You don't like being associated with lying leftists, stop being one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, lying hack.
> 
> You got something on me --* quote it.*
> 
> In the absence of that you're a fucking LIAR.
> 
> Do I make myself clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us more about how she "lost her mother" you lying Leftist hack.
Click to expand...


FUCK you asshole.  I don't claim to know jack shit about her mother.  I don't even know her name.

*Quote me* or admit you were wrong and then shut the fuck up, fucking* liar.*





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference. Why are we fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You good and Racist, just like Jesus was... He'd be proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the damn question.
Click to expand...


YOU answer the damn question.  Dishonest HACK.


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted no such thing.  I've said nothing about her mother OR grandmother, nor do I know that info.  I'm not even aware of "three different threads" nor have I been in that many.
> 
> So Fuck You, Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're part of the lying machine that is the American Left.  It started with the lie told by the New York Daily News and then spread by you minions in return.  You don't like being associated with lying leftists, stop being one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, lying hack.
> 
> You got something on me --* quote it.*
> 
> In the absence of that you're a fucking LIAR.
> 
> Do I make myself clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us more about how she "lost her mother" you lying Leftist hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK you asshole.  I don't claim to know jack shit about her mother.  I don't even know her name.
> 
> *Quote me* or admit you were wrong and then shut the fuck up, fucking* liar.*
Click to expand...


Ha, don't worry about it. It's not like the loyal Bootlickers care about this girl or her mother. Just read most of their replies carefully. They actually wish the mongoloid cop would have killed her. They would have invented some sort of warped justification for it. They're Nazi morons. Can't reason with em.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
Click to expand...



Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.

All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.

And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.


----------



## Pogo

JoeB131 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has been brutalized, but you Leftists sure have been pulling a scam on everyone saying the chimp's mother was dead. She isn't. Another lie by the lying Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware anyone had said the girl's mother was dead.
Click to expand...


He just pulls it out of his ass.  It's a pattern with a long history.  Compulsive liar.


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
Click to expand...


If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
Click to expand...



Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.

It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.


----------



## paulitician

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
Click to expand...


Pretty bizarre justification angle there. The dumbass brutally attacked an unarmed teenaged girl. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And therein lies the problem.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  That ain't what "Appeal to Authority" means.
Who fires you?  Your boss.  Who sets your job standards?  Your boss.  What happens when you violate those standards?  Your boss fires you.  Which he did.

"Appeal to Authority" would be if I claimed to have spoken to (or to be) some authority on police limits and declared _that guy_ said it was over the line.  But I didn't.  His boss looked at the video and found it indefensible.  Not rocket surgery.

And look who thanks your post --- a compulsive liar.

On the other hand purporting to see the motivations inside the head of someone not present here, in contradiction to his stated position, on the basis of no evidence whatsoever, is *definitely *a fallacy.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That ain't what "Appeal to Authority" means.
> Who fires you?  Your boss.  Who sets your job standards?  Your boss.  What happens when you violate those standards?  Your boss fires you.  Which he did.
> 
> "Appeal to Authority" would be if I claimed to have spoken to (or to be) some authority on police limits and declared _that guy_ said it was over the line.  But I didn't.  His boss looked at the video and found it indefensible.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> And look who thanks your post --- a compulsive liar.
> 
> On the other hand purporting to see the motivations inside the head of someone not present here, in contradiction to his stated position, on the basis of no evidence whatsoever, is *definitely *a fallacy.
Click to expand...



No, Appeal to Authority occurred when you presented the actions of the Authority as proof, as though that Authority was perfectly competent and incorruptible.

Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?


----------



## initforme

Its the teachers fault.  Somehow she is to blame.   Her exhorbitant salary...LOL.   She is the reason why states are going bankrupt.  God Its funny to type something like that.  The wee tea party actually believes this rubbish.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That ain't what "Appeal to Authority" means.
> Who fires you?  Your boss.  Who sets your job standards?  Your boss.  What happens when you violate those standards?  Your boss fires you.  Which he did.
> 
> "Appeal to Authority" would be if I claimed to have spoken to (or to be) some authority on police limits and declared _that guy_ said it was over the line.  But I didn't.  His boss looked at the video and found it indefensible.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> And look who thanks your post --- a compulsive liar.
> 
> On the other hand purporting to see the motivations inside the head of someone not present here, in contradiction to his stated position, on the basis of no evidence whatsoever, is *definitely *a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Appeal to Authority occurred when you presented the actions of the Authority as proof, as though that Authority was perfectly competent and incorruptible.
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
Click to expand...


Sigh... don't try to snow me on this shit.

>> *Description of Appeal to Authority*


An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:


Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
Person A makes claim C about subject S.
Therefore, C is true.  << (Nizkor)
I'm afraid if you want new definitions for existing words, you're gonna have to invent your own language.



> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?



Nope.  Don't need to.  Number one I don't claim to be clairvoyant, number two it's part of his job as a supervisor to assess these things, and number three there is no question as to "whether it's his fault or not".  It's on *video*.

---- Unless of course you want to go with that tactic of the bald-faced liar above who maintains that the girl's desk threw itself.  You prolly don't.


----------



## Correll

initforme said:


> Its the teachers fault.  Somehow she is to blame.   Her exhorbitant salary...LOL.   She is the reason why states are going bankrupt.  God Its funny to type something like that.  The wee tea party actually believes this rubbish.



I have not seen any republicans or conservatives blaming the teacher.

Your entire post is strawmen and nonsense.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That ain't what "Appeal to Authority" means.
> Who fires you?  Your boss.  Who sets your job standards?  Your boss.  What happens when you violate those standards?  Your boss fires you.  Which he did.
> 
> "Appeal to Authority" would be if I claimed to have spoken to (or to be) some authority on police limits and declared _that guy_ said it was over the line.  But I didn't.  His boss looked at the video and found it indefensible.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> And look who thanks your post --- a compulsive liar.
> 
> On the other hand purporting to see the motivations inside the head of someone not present here, in contradiction to his stated position, on the basis of no evidence whatsoever, is *definitely *a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Appeal to Authority occurred when you presented the actions of the Authority as proof, as though that Authority was perfectly competent and incorruptible.
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh... don't try to snow me on this shit.
> 
> >> *Description of Appeal to Authority*
> 
> 
> An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:
> 
> 
> Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
> Person A makes claim C about subject S.
> Therefore, C is true.  << (Nizkor)
> I'm afraid if you want new definitions for existing words, you're gonna have to invent your own language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Don't need to.  Number one I don't claim to be clairvoyant, number two it's part of his job as a supervisor to assess these things, and number three there is no question as to "whether it's his fault or not".  It's on *video*.
> 
> ---- Unless of course you want to go with that tactic of the bald-faced liar above who maintains that the girl's desk threw itself.  You prolly don't.
Click to expand...


And that is what you did.

1. YOu stated that his Boss set the standards and it is the Boss's role to judge if the standards are violated. Thus you claimed his Boss to be the Authority, (A)

2. You pointed out that his Boss (A) had "made a claim about Subject S, ie "fired him wid a quickness".

3. And you presented that as evidence that "C is true" ie that the cop did NOT respond as trained.

Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.

And one does not need to be "clairvoyant" to consider the motivation of another person. That is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule. 

Use your empathy.

Imagine it is your job to defend this cop, as having done his job, to your political boss and to the media/activist/lawyer lynch mob.

Give it a moment...



Now do you want to do your job? 

Or do you want to throw the cop under the boss and cover your own ass?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That ain't what "Appeal to Authority" means.
> Who fires you?  Your boss.  Who sets your job standards?  Your boss.  What happens when you violate those standards?  Your boss fires you.  Which he did.
> 
> "Appeal to Authority" would be if I claimed to have spoken to (or to be) some authority on police limits and declared _that guy_ said it was over the line.  But I didn't.  His boss looked at the video and found it indefensible.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> And look who thanks your post --- a compulsive liar.
> 
> On the other hand purporting to see the motivations inside the head of someone not present here, in contradiction to his stated position, on the basis of no evidence whatsoever, is *definitely *a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Appeal to Authority occurred when you presented the actions of the Authority as proof, as though that Authority was perfectly competent and incorruptible.
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh... don't try to snow me on this shit.
> 
> >> *Description of Appeal to Authority*
> 
> 
> An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:
> 
> 
> Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
> Person A makes claim C about subject S.
> Therefore, C is true.  << (Nizkor)
> I'm afraid if you want new definitions for existing words, you're gonna have to invent your own language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Don't need to.  Number one I don't claim to be clairvoyant, number two it's part of his job as a supervisor to assess these things, and number three there is no question as to "whether it's his fault or not".  It's on *video*.
> 
> ---- Unless of course you want to go with that tactic of the bald-faced liar above who maintains that the girl's desk threw itself.  You prolly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what you did.
> 
> 1. YOu stated that his Boss set the standards and it is the Boss's role to judge if the standards are violated. Thus you claimed his Boss to be the Authority, (A)
> 
> 2. You pointed out that his Boss (A) had "made a claim about Subject S, ie "fired him wid a quickness".
> 
> 3. And you presented that as evidence that "C is true" ie that the cop did NOT respond as trained.
> 
> Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> And one does not need to be "clairvoyant" to consider the motivation of another person. That is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> Use your empathy.
> 
> Imagine it is your job to defend this cop, as having done his job, to your political boss and to the media/activist/lawyer lynch mob.
> 
> Give it a moment...
> 
> Now do you want to do your job?
> 
> Or do you want to throw the cop under the boss and cover your own ass?
Click to expand...


Inventing further new definitions now?  

"Subject" in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "person" -- it means *topic.*

_Authority _in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "boss".  It means an outside entity brought into the argument. 

Let's say we're discussing driving.  
You say, "Never shift without clutching. It ruins the transmission"
I then say, "No it doesn't -- Richard Petty did it".

Richard Petty is not part of our conversation.  I brought him in as an "*authority*" -- on the *subject* (topic).

THAT is what Appeal to Authority fallacy means.  It has nothing to do with an authority *figure*, as in a boss.

In the instant case the boss DID INDEED fire the goon for his excess.  The fact that he fired him is not subject to debate.  The fact that it's his job to evaluate the goon is also not subject to debate.  Those are "facts".

After that you went into speculation fallacies about "yabbut I know what he's _really _thinking".

Poster please.  You got nothin'.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That ain't what "Appeal to Authority" means.
> Who fires you?  Your boss.  Who sets your job standards?  Your boss.  What happens when you violate those standards?  Your boss fires you.  Which he did.
> 
> "Appeal to Authority" would be if I claimed to have spoken to (or to be) some authority on police limits and declared _that guy_ said it was over the line.  But I didn't.  His boss looked at the video and found it indefensible.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> And look who thanks your post --- a compulsive liar.
> 
> On the other hand purporting to see the motivations inside the head of someone not present here, in contradiction to his stated position, on the basis of no evidence whatsoever, is *definitely *a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Appeal to Authority occurred when you presented the actions of the Authority as proof, as though that Authority was perfectly competent and incorruptible.
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh... don't try to snow me on this shit.
> 
> >> *Description of Appeal to Authority*
> 
> 
> An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:
> 
> 
> Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
> Person A makes claim C about subject S.
> Therefore, C is true.  << (Nizkor)
> I'm afraid if you want new definitions for existing words, you're gonna have to invent your own language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Don't need to.  Number one I don't claim to be clairvoyant, number two it's part of his job as a supervisor to assess these things, and number three there is no question as to "whether it's his fault or not".  It's on *video*.
> 
> ---- Unless of course you want to go with that tactic of the bald-faced liar above who maintains that the girl's desk threw itself.  You prolly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what you did.
> 
> 1. YOu stated that his Boss set the standards and it is the Boss's role to judge if the standards are violated. Thus you claimed his Boss to be the Authority, (A)
> 
> 2. You pointed out that his Boss (A) had "made a claim about Subject S, ie "fired him wid a quickness".
> 
> 3. And you presented that as evidence that "C is true" ie that the cop did NOT respond as trained.
> 
> Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> And one does not need to be "clairvoyant" to consider the motivation of another person. That is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> Use your empathy.
> 
> Imagine it is your job to defend this cop, as having done his job, to your political boss and to the media/activist/lawyer lynch mob.
> 
> Give it a moment...
> 
> Now do you want to do your job?
> 
> Or do you want to throw the cop under the boss and cover your own ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inventing further new definitions now?
> 
> "Subject" in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "person" -- it means *topic.*
> 
> _Authority _in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "boss".  It means an outside entity brought into the argument.
> 
> Let's say we're discussing driving.
> You say, "Never shift without clutching. It ruins the transmission"
> I then say, "No it doesn't -- Richard Petty did it".
> 
> Richard Petty is not part of our conversation.  I brought him in as an "*authority*" -- on the *subject* (topic).
> 
> THAT is what Appeal to Authority fallacy means.  It has nothing to do with an authority *figure*, as in a boss.
> 
> In the instant case the boss DID INDEED fire the goon for his excess.  The fact that he fired him is not subject to debate.  The fact that it's his job to evaluate the goon is also not subject to debate.  Those are "facts".
> 
> After that you went into speculation fallacies about "yabbut I know what he's _really _thinking".
> 
> Poster please.  You got nothin'.
Click to expand...


1. An Authority does not have to be an outside entity.

2. No one is denying that the cop was fired. (so lets not revisit that strawman)

3. No one is denying that the Boss's job is to evaluate the "goon". (so lets not revisit that strawman)

4. YOu did present the firing as evidence that the cop was in the wrong.

5. THat's Appeal to Authority.

6. Did you consider the motivation I spoke of above? Or do you want to pretend again that I asked you to do something paranormal?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That ain't what "Appeal to Authority" means.
> Who fires you?  Your boss.  Who sets your job standards?  Your boss.  What happens when you violate those standards?  Your boss fires you.  Which he did.
> 
> "Appeal to Authority" would be if I claimed to have spoken to (or to be) some authority on police limits and declared _that guy_ said it was over the line.  But I didn't.  His boss looked at the video and found it indefensible.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> And look who thanks your post --- a compulsive liar.
> 
> On the other hand purporting to see the motivations inside the head of someone not present here, in contradiction to his stated position, on the basis of no evidence whatsoever, is *definitely *a fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Appeal to Authority occurred when you presented the actions of the Authority as proof, as though that Authority was perfectly competent and incorruptible.
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh... don't try to snow me on this shit.
> 
> >> *Description of Appeal to Authority*
> 
> 
> An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:
> 
> 
> Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
> Person A makes claim C about subject S.
> Therefore, C is true.  << (Nizkor)
> I'm afraid if you want new definitions for existing words, you're gonna have to invent your own language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Don't need to.  Number one I don't claim to be clairvoyant, number two it's part of his job as a supervisor to assess these things, and number three there is no question as to "whether it's his fault or not".  It's on *video*.
> 
> ---- Unless of course you want to go with that tactic of the bald-faced liar above who maintains that the girl's desk threw itself.  You prolly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what you did.
> 
> 1. YOu stated that his Boss set the standards and it is the Boss's role to judge if the standards are violated. Thus you claimed his Boss to be the Authority, (A)
> 
> 2. You pointed out that his Boss (A) had "made a claim about Subject S, ie "fired him wid a quickness".
> 
> 3. And you presented that as evidence that "C is true" ie that the cop did NOT respond as trained.
> 
> Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> And one does not need to be "clairvoyant" to consider the motivation of another person. That is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> Use your empathy.
> 
> Imagine it is your job to defend this cop, as having done his job, to your political boss and to the media/activist/lawyer lynch mob.
> 
> Give it a moment...
> 
> Now do you want to do your job?
> 
> Or do you want to throw the cop under the boss and cover your own ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inventing further new definitions now?
> 
> "Subject" in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "person" -- it means *topic.*
> 
> _Authority _in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "boss".  It means an outside entity brought into the argument.
> 
> Let's say we're discussing driving.
> You say, "Never shift without clutching. It ruins the transmission"
> I then say, "No it doesn't -- Richard Petty did it".
> 
> Richard Petty is not part of our conversation.  I brought him in as an "*authority*" -- on the *subject* (topic).
> 
> THAT is what Appeal to Authority fallacy means.  It has nothing to do with an authority *figure*, as in a boss.
> 
> In the instant case the boss DID INDEED fire the goon for his excess.  The fact that he fired him is not subject to debate.  The fact that it's his job to evaluate the goon is also not subject to debate.  Those are "facts".
> 
> After that you went into speculation fallacies about "yabbut I know what he's _really _thinking".
> 
> Poster please.  You got nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside entity.
> 
> 2. No one is denying that the cop was fired. (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 3. No one is denying that the Boss's job is to evaluate the "goon". (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 4.* YOu did present the firing as evidence that the cop was in the wrong.*
> 
> 5. *THat's Appeal to Authority.*
> 
> 6. Did you consider the motivation I spoke of above? Or do you want to pretend again that I asked you to do something paranormal?
Click to expand...


_NO; IT IS NOT:  AND NO I DID NOT:_

The evidence the cop was in the wrong is_ right there in the video.  _We all saw that before this Sheriff made his decision.  He saw the same thing_, _which is how he came to that conclusion_._

Nobody anywhere committed an Appeal to Authority here_._

And again for the_ second time_, no I did not consider any 'paranormal motivations'.  I simply assume he's doing his job, which in the absence of any evidence to the contrary I have no reason to doubt.  Nor do you.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Appeal to Authority occurred when you presented the actions of the Authority as proof, as though that Authority was perfectly competent and incorruptible.
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... don't try to snow me on this shit.
> 
> >> *Description of Appeal to Authority*
> 
> 
> An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:
> 
> 
> Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
> Person A makes claim C about subject S.
> Therefore, C is true.  << (Nizkor)
> I'm afraid if you want new definitions for existing words, you're gonna have to invent your own language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered the motivation of the Authority in question to blame the cop, regardless of whether it is truly his fault or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Don't need to.  Number one I don't claim to be clairvoyant, number two it's part of his job as a supervisor to assess these things, and number three there is no question as to "whether it's his fault or not".  It's on *video*.
> 
> ---- Unless of course you want to go with that tactic of the bald-faced liar above who maintains that the girl's desk threw itself.  You prolly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what you did.
> 
> 1. YOu stated that his Boss set the standards and it is the Boss's role to judge if the standards are violated. Thus you claimed his Boss to be the Authority, (A)
> 
> 2. You pointed out that his Boss (A) had "made a claim about Subject S, ie "fired him wid a quickness".
> 
> 3. And you presented that as evidence that "C is true" ie that the cop did NOT respond as trained.
> 
> Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> And one does not need to be "clairvoyant" to consider the motivation of another person. That is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> Use your empathy.
> 
> Imagine it is your job to defend this cop, as having done his job, to your political boss and to the media/activist/lawyer lynch mob.
> 
> Give it a moment...
> 
> Now do you want to do your job?
> 
> Or do you want to throw the cop under the boss and cover your own ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inventing further new definitions now?
> 
> "Subject" in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "person" -- it means *topic.*
> 
> _Authority _in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "boss".  It means an outside entity brought into the argument.
> 
> Let's say we're discussing driving.
> You say, "Never shift without clutching. It ruins the transmission"
> I then say, "No it doesn't -- Richard Petty did it".
> 
> Richard Petty is not part of our conversation.  I brought him in as an "*authority*" -- on the *subject* (topic).
> 
> THAT is what Appeal to Authority fallacy means.  It has nothing to do with an authority *figure*, as in a boss.
> 
> In the instant case the boss DID INDEED fire the goon for his excess.  The fact that he fired him is not subject to debate.  The fact that it's his job to evaluate the goon is also not subject to debate.  Those are "facts".
> 
> After that you went into speculation fallacies about "yabbut I know what he's _really _thinking".
> 
> Poster please.  You got nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside entity.
> 
> 2. No one is denying that the cop was fired. (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 3. No one is denying that the Boss's job is to evaluate the "goon". (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 4.* YOu did present the firing as evidence that the cop was in the wrong.*
> 
> 5. *THat's Appeal to Authority.*
> 
> 6. Did you consider the motivation I spoke of above? Or do you want to pretend again that I asked you to do something paranormal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _NO; IT IS NOT:  AND NO I DID NOT:_
> 
> The evidence the cop was in the wrong is_ right there in the video.  _We all saw that before this Sheriff made his decision.  He saw the same thing_, _which is how he came to that conclusion_._
> 
> Nobody anywhere committed an Appeal to Authority here_._
> 
> And again for the_ second time_, no I did not consider any 'paranormal motivations'.  I simply assume he's doing his job, which in the absence of any evidence to the contrary I have no reason to doubt.  Nor do you.
Click to expand...



It is unpleasant to watch real violence and force.

It is also unpleasant to watch surgery or a plumber plunge a overflowed toilet.

But our discomfort does not mean what is occurring is wrong.

I did not ask you to consider "paranormal motivations". I asked you to imagine if it was your job to make the call, of whether to fire the cop or defend him.

Would you really be objective in making that call, when you considered facing the mob?

And yes, you made an Appeal to Authority when you cited the firing as evidence.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... don't try to snow me on this shit.
> 
> >> *Description of Appeal to Authority*
> 
> 
> An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:
> 
> 
> Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
> Person A makes claim C about subject S.
> Therefore, C is true.  << (Nizkor)
> I'm afraid if you want new definitions for existing words, you're gonna have to invent your own language.
> 
> Nope.  Don't need to.  Number one I don't claim to be clairvoyant, number two it's part of his job as a supervisor to assess these things, and number three there is no question as to "whether it's his fault or not".  It's on *video*.
> 
> ---- Unless of course you want to go with that tactic of the bald-faced liar above who maintains that the girl's desk threw itself.  You prolly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what you did.
> 
> 1. YOu stated that his Boss set the standards and it is the Boss's role to judge if the standards are violated. Thus you claimed his Boss to be the Authority, (A)
> 
> 2. You pointed out that his Boss (A) had "made a claim about Subject S, ie "fired him wid a quickness".
> 
> 3. And you presented that as evidence that "C is true" ie that the cop did NOT respond as trained.
> 
> Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> And one does not need to be "clairvoyant" to consider the motivation of another person. That is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> Use your empathy.
> 
> Imagine it is your job to defend this cop, as having done his job, to your political boss and to the media/activist/lawyer lynch mob.
> 
> Give it a moment...
> 
> Now do you want to do your job?
> 
> Or do you want to throw the cop under the boss and cover your own ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inventing further new definitions now?
> 
> "Subject" in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "person" -- it means *topic.*
> 
> _Authority _in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "boss".  It means an outside entity brought into the argument.
> 
> Let's say we're discussing driving.
> You say, "Never shift without clutching. It ruins the transmission"
> I then say, "No it doesn't -- Richard Petty did it".
> 
> Richard Petty is not part of our conversation.  I brought him in as an "*authority*" -- on the *subject* (topic).
> 
> THAT is what Appeal to Authority fallacy means.  It has nothing to do with an authority *figure*, as in a boss.
> 
> In the instant case the boss DID INDEED fire the goon for his excess.  The fact that he fired him is not subject to debate.  The fact that it's his job to evaluate the goon is also not subject to debate.  Those are "facts".
> 
> After that you went into speculation fallacies about "yabbut I know what he's _really _thinking".
> 
> Poster please.  You got nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside entity.
> 
> 2. No one is denying that the cop was fired. (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 3. No one is denying that the Boss's job is to evaluate the "goon". (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 4.* YOu did present the firing as evidence that the cop was in the wrong.*
> 
> 5. *THat's Appeal to Authority.*
> 
> 6. Did you consider the motivation I spoke of above? Or do you want to pretend again that I asked you to do something paranormal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _NO; IT IS NOT:  AND NO I DID NOT:_
> 
> The evidence the cop was in the wrong is_ right there in the video.  _We all saw that before this Sheriff made his decision.  He saw the same thing_, _which is how he came to that conclusion_._
> 
> Nobody anywhere committed an Appeal to Authority here_._
> 
> And again for the_ second time_, no I did not consider any 'paranormal motivations'.  I simply assume he's doing his job, which in the absence of any evidence to the contrary I have no reason to doubt.  Nor do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is unpleasant to watch real violence and force.
> 
> It is also unpleasant to watch surgery or a plumber plunge a overflowed toilet.
> 
> But our discomfort does not mean what is occurring is wrong.
> 
> I did not ask you to consider "paranormal motivations". I asked you to imagine if it was your job to make the call, of whether to fire the cop or defend him.
> 
> Would you really be objective in making that call, when you considered facing the mob?
> 
> And yes, you made an Appeal to Authority when you cited the firing as evidence.
Click to expand...


_*Wrong*_.  I gave you the definition of the fallacy already and you choose to go 

If I had said, "I went to my sheriff to get his opinion and he says the cop is wrong", then THAT would be Appeal to Authority.  What part of this don't you get?

"Evidence" of what?  We've already established the goon got his ass fired.  That's a fact; it needs no "evidence".  The evidence of his going apeshit is *right there in the video.*

Do you, like, understand English?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what you did.
> 
> 1. YOu stated that his Boss set the standards and it is the Boss's role to judge if the standards are violated. Thus you claimed his Boss to be the Authority, (A)
> 
> 2. You pointed out that his Boss (A) had "made a claim about Subject S, ie "fired him wid a quickness".
> 
> 3. And you presented that as evidence that "C is true" ie that the cop did NOT respond as trained.
> 
> Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> And one does not need to be "clairvoyant" to consider the motivation of another person. That is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> Use your empathy.
> 
> Imagine it is your job to defend this cop, as having done his job, to your political boss and to the media/activist/lawyer lynch mob.
> 
> Give it a moment...
> 
> Now do you want to do your job?
> 
> Or do you want to throw the cop under the boss and cover your own ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inventing further new definitions now?
> 
> "Subject" in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "person" -- it means *topic.*
> 
> _Authority _in the definition of the fallacy does not mean "boss".  It means an outside entity brought into the argument.
> 
> Let's say we're discussing driving.
> You say, "Never shift without clutching. It ruins the transmission"
> I then say, "No it doesn't -- Richard Petty did it".
> 
> Richard Petty is not part of our conversation.  I brought him in as an "*authority*" -- on the *subject* (topic).
> 
> THAT is what Appeal to Authority fallacy means.  It has nothing to do with an authority *figure*, as in a boss.
> 
> In the instant case the boss DID INDEED fire the goon for his excess.  The fact that he fired him is not subject to debate.  The fact that it's his job to evaluate the goon is also not subject to debate.  Those are "facts".
> 
> After that you went into speculation fallacies about "yabbut I know what he's _really _thinking".
> 
> Poster please.  You got nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside entity.
> 
> 2. No one is denying that the cop was fired. (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 3. No one is denying that the Boss's job is to evaluate the "goon". (so lets not revisit that strawman)
> 
> 4.* YOu did present the firing as evidence that the cop was in the wrong.*
> 
> 5. *THat's Appeal to Authority.*
> 
> 6. Did you consider the motivation I spoke of above? Or do you want to pretend again that I asked you to do something paranormal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _NO; IT IS NOT:  AND NO I DID NOT:_
> 
> The evidence the cop was in the wrong is_ right there in the video.  _We all saw that before this Sheriff made his decision.  He saw the same thing_, _which is how he came to that conclusion_._
> 
> Nobody anywhere committed an Appeal to Authority here_._
> 
> And again for the_ second time_, no I did not consider any 'paranormal motivations'.  I simply assume he's doing his job, which in the absence of any evidence to the contrary I have no reason to doubt.  Nor do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is unpleasant to watch real violence and force.
> 
> It is also unpleasant to watch surgery or a plumber plunge a overflowed toilet.
> 
> But our discomfort does not mean what is occurring is wrong.
> 
> I did not ask you to consider "paranormal motivations". I asked you to imagine if it was your job to make the call, of whether to fire the cop or defend him.
> 
> Would you really be objective in making that call, when you considered facing the mob?
> 
> And yes, you made an Appeal to Authority when you cited the firing as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Wrong*_.  I gave you the definition of the fallacy already and you choose to go
> 
> If I had said, "I went to my sheriff to get his opinion and he says the cop is wrong", then THAT would be Appeal to Authority.  What part of this don't you get?
> 
> "Evidence" of what?  We've already established the goon got his ass fired.  That's a fact; it needs no "evidence".  The evidence of his going apeshit is *right there in the video.*
> 
> Do you, like, understand English?
Click to expand...




Why do you keep harping on the fact that the cop got fired?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Pogo said:


> _*Wrong*_.  I gave you the definition of the fallacy already and you choose to go
> 
> If I had said, "I went to my sheriff to get his opinion and he says the cop is wrong", then THAT would be Appeal to Authority.  What part of this don't you get?
> 
> "Evidence" of what?  We've already established the goon got his ass fired.  That's a fact; it needs no "evidence".  The evidence of his going apeshit is *right there in the video.*
> 
> Do you, like, understand English?



ROFLMNAO! 

You're as dense as a stone.  You appeal to the Sheriff's decision, and imply that the decision was the right one, because the Sheriff made the decision.  Even in your numerous responses, wherein you repeat your assertion, you never once explain WHY the decision was correct... and in THAT you fail reason and set your argument on the unsound construct OKA: ipse dixit.

The video to which you refer fails to show the attack the individual made against the officer.  Where she struck the officer; a felony criminal act, which in my state is worthy of a 5000 fine and 5 years in prison.

At that point she becomes a belligerent and has subjected herself to the force necessary to subdue her... up to and including deadly force.


----------



## Pogo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> . You appeal to the Sheriff's decision, and imply that the decision was the right one, because the Sheriff made the decision. Even in your numerous responses, wherein you repeat your assertion, you never once explain WHY the decision was correct... and in THAT you fail reason and set your argument on the unsound construct OKA: ipse dixit.



Horseshit.  I've just been telling your sock over and over that *the evidence is right there in the video.*

In English there's only one thing that can mean, and that is that the evidence is right there in the video.




Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The video to which you refer fails to show the attack the individual made against the officer. Where she struck the officer; a felony criminal act, which in my state is worthy of a 5000 fine and 5 years in prison.
> 
> At that point she becomes a belligerent and has subjected herself to the force necessary to subdue her... up to and including deadly force.



Unfortunately for your lying ass, the evidence for that is in the video too, and it says you're a liar.
You ain't the first though.   We had one asshat trying to tell us the desk threw itself.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The Most Horrific Police Brutality Cases In October*

by Jess Colarossi Nov 1, 2015

Police killed 95 people in October.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Why do you keep harping on the fact that the cop got fired?



 because it demonstrates the Police dude did something wrong...he needs to be arrested  also besides being fired...


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You appeal to the Sheriff's decision, and imply that the decision was the right one, because the Sheriff made the decision. Even in your numerous responses, wherein you repeat your assertion, you never once explain WHY the decision was correct... and in THAT you fail reason and set your argument on the unsound construct OKA: ipse dixit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  I've just been telling your sock over and over that *the evidence is right there in the video.*
> 
> In English there's only one thing that can mean, and that is that the evidence is right there in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video to which you refer fails to show the attack the individual made against the officer. Where she struck the officer; a felony criminal act, which in my state is worthy of a 5000 fine and 5 years in prison.
> 
> At that point she becomes a belligerent and has subjected herself to the force necessary to subdue her... up to and including deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for your lying ass, the evidence for that is in the video too, and it says you're a liar.
> You ain't the first though.   We had one asshat trying to tell us the desk threw itself.
Click to expand...


You claim he violated procedure? What procedure did he violate?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> It is also unpleasant to watch surgery or a plumber plunge a overflowed toilet.



I don't have an issue watching surgery.  I see a lot of it at work.  Overflowed toilet -- no.  It's simply a job that needs doin', so you do it.  "Unpleasant" doesn't enter into it.



Correll said:


> It is unpleasant to watch real violence and force.



So you admit what we're looking at is real violence and force.  I accept your concession but try to articulate it more directly next time, like with a first personal pronoun.



Correll said:


> But our discomfort does not mean what is occurring is wrong.



Nor did I say that's what it means.  You're putting words in my mouth now?


----------



## initforme

Cmon, one of the wee little tea party people needs to come out and complain about the teacher's salary being too much and a drain on the taxpayers.   It has to happen.   Cmon, you know you feel this way.   Let it happen.  Let it out....it is bugging you.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep harping on the fact that the cop got fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it demonstrates the Police dude did something wrong...he needs to be arrested  also besides being fired...
Click to expand...



NO, it demonstrates that the Police Chief is saying the "police dude" did something wrong, and the way that POGo keeps citing it as evidence is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority as I said.

And as you just did again.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep harping on the fact that the cop got fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it demonstrates the Police dude did something wrong...he needs to be arrested  also besides being fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, it demonstrates that the Police Chief is saying the "police dude" did something wrong, and the way that POGo keeps citing it as evidence is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority as I said.
> 
> And as you just did again.
Click to expand...

The punk Gorilla cop is gone and banned from setting foot on any school ...Fuck the thug


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also unpleasant to watch surgery or a plumber plunge a overflowed toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an issue watching surgery.  I see a lot of it at work.  Overflowed toilet -- no.  It's simply a job that needs doin', so you do it.  "Unpleasant" doesn't enter into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is unpleasant to watch real violence and force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit what we're looking at is real violence and force.  I accept your concession but try to articulate it more directly next time, like with a first personal pronoun.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But our discomfort does not mean what is occurring is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor did I say that's what it means.  You're putting words in my mouth now?
Click to expand...



Save your games for someone who thinks you are funny.

The video shows a cop using force to remove a stupid ass from a room.


----------



## Correll

initforme said:


> Cmon, one of the wee little tea party people needs to come out and complain about the teacher's salary being too much and a drain on the taxpayers.   It has to happen.   Cmon, you know you feel this way.   Let it happen.  Let it out....it is bugging you.




Stop your raving.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep harping on the fact that the cop got fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it demonstrates the Police dude did something wrong...he needs to be arrested  also besides being fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, it demonstrates that the Police Chief is saying the "police dude" did something wrong, and the way that POGo keeps citing it as evidence is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority as I said.
> 
> And as you just did again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The punk Gorilla cop is gone and banned from setting foot on any school ...Fuck the thug
Click to expand...


Sorry, didn't mean to go over your head.

I was just trying to get POGO to admit that he was using Appeal to Authority, but he is getting more and more twitching as I press him on it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Pogo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You appeal to the Sheriff's decision, and imply that the decision was the right one, because the Sheriff made the decision. Even in your numerous responses, wherein you repeat your assertion, you never once explain WHY the decision was correct... and in THAT you fail reason and set your argument on the unsound construct OKA: ipse dixit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  I've just been telling your sock over and over that *the evidence is right there in the video.*
Click to expand...


LOL!  Yep... and this despite the fact that the evidence is NOT, right there in the video... thus you are resting your argument upon the shaky foundation of ipse dixit. 'The Video Said it, therefore it is true.'  You then run to back that up with 'The Sheriff Fired him, therefore my position is correct'.

You simply fail to understand that the video is incomplete... and the fact that the officer was fired, does not prove that his actions were incorrect or otherwise inappropriate.

Now the question simply becomes WHY you fail... . 

From what I have witnessed, you fail because you lack the means to reason soundly, which limits your means to raise sufficient objectivity to recognize your limitations, which would otherwise inspire you to seek a greater understanding and return with at least a logically valid, intellectually sound argument.




Pogo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video to which you refer fails to show the attack the individual made against the officer. Where she struck the officer; a felony criminal act, which in my state is worthy of a 5000 fine and 5 years in prison.
> 
> At that point she becomes a belligerent and has subjected herself to the force necessary to subdue her... up to and including deadly force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for your lying ass, the evidence for that is in the video too, and it says you're a liar.
> You ain't the first though.   We had one asshat trying to tell us the desk threw itself.
Click to expand...


See?  Thank you for that wonderful demonstration, which in every way sustained my most recent point.
_
Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to go over your head.
> 
> I was just trying to get POGO to admit that he was using Appeal to Authority, but he is getting more and more twitching as I press him on it.



Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to go over your head.
> 
> I was just trying to get POGO to admit that he was using Appeal to Authority, but he is getting more and more twitching as I press him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...
Click to expand...



No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?

YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.

But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.

I just believe that that it has value.

I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> No shot at what? .



*At saying anything that makes sense......*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At saying anything that makes sense......*
Click to expand...



I'm not sure which is dumber, you or your meme.

That's some more of the Truth I speak.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At saying anything that makes sense......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which is dumber, you or your meme.
> 
> That's some more of the Truth I speak.
Click to expand...

Here is some truth for you" Chump you are one of the dumbest fucks posting" ...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At saying anything that makes sense......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which is dumber, you or your meme.
> 
> That's some more of the Truth I speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is some truth for you" Chump you are one of the dumbest fucks posting" ...
Click to expand...



It is not lack of intelligence that leads me to waste my time with the likes of you, though I can understand why a reasonable person would be confused.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Here is some truth for you" Chump you are one of the dumbest fucks posting" ...



ROFLMNAO!  I SO adore the sweeter irony.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to go over your head.
> 
> I was just trying to get POGO to admit that he was using Appeal to Authority, but he is getting more and more twitching as I press him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?
> 
> YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.
> 
> But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.
> 
> I just believe that that it has value.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.
Click to expand...


You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.

You ain't ready for this shit Junior.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to go over your head.
> 
> I was just trying to get POGO to admit that he was using Appeal to Authority, but he is getting more and more twitching as I press him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?
> 
> YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.
> 
> But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.
> 
> I just believe that that it has value.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
Click to expand...


I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.

YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Correll said:


> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.



Dishonesty, is irrational.


----------



## Correll

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonesty, is irrational.
Click to expand...


Mmm, not always.

For example if a lib has an agenda that serves their narrow interests, but they know they cannot be honest about because it is bad for the general population, then, from their POV dishonesty is the best policy.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to go over your head.
> 
> I was just trying to get POGO to admit that he was using Appeal to Authority, but he is getting more and more twitching as I press him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?
> 
> YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.
> 
> But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.
> 
> I just believe that that it has value.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
Click to expand...


"What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.

I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to go over your head.
> 
> I was just trying to get POGO to admit that he was using Appeal to Authority, but he is getting more and more twitching as I press him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?
> 
> YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.
> 
> But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.
> 
> I just believe that that it has value.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
Click to expand...



Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing. 

Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some sorry Right wing blow hard like you has no shot... The thug got fired ...maybe if Ben Fields had proper upbringing he would still be employed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?
> 
> YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.
> 
> But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.
> 
> I just believe that that it has value.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
Click to expand...


NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*

For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.

Lern too reed, fucking moron.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At saying anything that makes sense......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which is dumber, you or your meme.
> 
> That's some more of the Truth I speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is some truth for you" Chump you are one of the dumbest fucks posting" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not lack of intelligence that leads me to waste my time with the likes of you, though I can understand why a reasonable person would be confused.
Click to expand...

you are an  asshole is all...you are a presumptuous Right wing entitled Narcissistic white Male Fuck head is all


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?
> 
> YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.
> 
> But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.
> 
> I just believe that that it has value.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
Click to expand...


What procedure did the cop violate by forcible removing the stupid teenager from the class room?


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? Getting Pogo to admit he was using Appeal to Authority?
> 
> YOu may be right. He seems very obvious to his own actions even when I slowly and clearly spell them out for him.
> 
> But Speaking the Truth is sort of my thing.
> 
> I just believe that that it has value.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, being a leftist and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Is what's in the video ALL of the evidence? Or just a piece of the larger incident?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is what's in the video ALL of the evidence? Or just a piece of the larger incident?
Click to expand...


It's all the evidence that's needed.  Unless you have more that shows where he dragged her out by the hair and set her on fire.

That's not the point; the poster keeps trying to put words in my mouth so he can point to what he thinks is a fallacy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.  You get presented with a definition, completely ignore it, then start flinging strawmen and here, blanket generalizations.
> 
> You ain't ready for this shit Junior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is what's in the video ALL of the evidence? Or just a piece of the larger incident?
Click to expand...

Doesn't actually matter in this case...


----------



## Pogo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> the evidence is NOT, right there in the video... thus you are resting your argument upon the shaky foundation of ipse dixit. 'The Video Said it, therefore it is true.'



That's not what "ipse dixit" means, Stupid.  Ipse dixit means "because I said so".  Video is an actual *event*, recorded visually.  Unless someone makes the case that the video is faked, _it isn't subject to argument_.  And inasmuch as there are at least three different videos all showing the same event, I don't think that's gonna happen.




Where_r_my_Keys said:


> You then run to back that up with 'The Sheriff Fired him, therefore my position is correct'.



I said nothing of the kind.  You're a liar.




Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ou simply fail to understand that the video is incomplete... and the fact that the officer was fired, does not prove that his actions were incorrect or otherwise inappropriate.



Didn't say that either.  Didn't need to.  If I did you could quote it.  If the video is "incomplete", additional material could only make it worse.  It could not make what DID happen on video go away, much as you'd like it to.

You LOST, get it?  LOST.  That's what losers do --- _lose_.  Now you're desperately trying to rewrite entire histories just so you can slob the knob of any jackboot authority figure you can find.

Not this one.  He's a loser too.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is what's in the video ALL of the evidence? Or just a piece of the larger incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't actually matter in this case...
Click to expand...


^^^Liberal saying "ALL the evidence" doesn't really matter. Noted.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is what's in the video ALL of the evidence? Or just a piece of the larger incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all the evidence that's needed.  Unless you have more that shows where he dragged her out by the hair and set her on fire.
> 
> That's not the point; the poster keeps trying to put words in my mouth so he can point to what he thinks is a fallacy.
Click to expand...


^^Liberal saying "all the evidence isn't needed". Just the part making the cop look as bad as possible i suppose .




Remember this folks. At least 2 liberals saying that only this piece of evidence matters....and "all the evidence" isn't important here. UNLIKE cases like Ferguson....where they want all evidence released immediately.



They only want evidence that supports the end result they want. They never want just the whole truth.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shot at what? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At saying anything that makes sense......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which is dumber, you or your meme.
> 
> That's some more of the Truth I speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is some truth for you" Chump you are one of the dumbest fucks posting" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not lack of intelligence that leads me to waste my time with the likes of you, though I can understand why a reasonable person would be confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are an  asshole is all...you are a presumptuous Right wing entitled Narcissistic white Male Fuck head is all
Click to expand...


Nope. I'm as nice a guy as you would ever want to meet.

Perhaps the problem is on your end?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used your definition to show that your behavior fit it to a T.
> 
> YOur continued denial is either dishonest or irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is what's in the video ALL of the evidence? Or just a piece of the larger incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all the evidence that's needed.  Unless you have more that shows where he dragged her out by the hair and set her on fire.
> 
> That's not the point; the poster keeps trying to put words in my mouth so he can point to what he thinks is a fallacy.
Click to expand...



RIght here, Buc's statement.

"He used force as he's trained."

And your response where you cite the fact he was fired as evidence that the cop violated procedure. 


"Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness."


That's an Appeal to Authority.

It is NOT obvious that the only possible reason he could have been fired is that he didn't 

"use force as he's trained".

I presented a completely reasonable alternative, ie that the Authority in question fired the cop to cover the Authority's own ass.


YOu have refused to address that possibility repeatedly.

YOu keep citing "The video" without any explanation of what procedure the cop supposedly violated.

Use of force is part of the job of a cop. All you are demonstrating is that our society is too squeamish to enforce civilized behavior even in a classroom, let alone the Street or God FOrbid, the Border.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> Use of force is part of the job of a cop. All you are demonstrating is that our society is too squeamish to enforce civilized behavior even in a classroom, let alone the Street or God FOrbid, the Border.



Nothing this girl was doing required the use of force.  she was in trouble for having her cell phone out, but she put it away when told.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Nope. I'm as nice a guy as you would ever want to meet.
> 
> Perhaps the problem is on your end?



No the problem is on your end...you watch the same video I did and you endorse and approve, support and justify an assault by a 300 lb man on a teenage girl...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm as nice a guy as you would ever want to meet.
> 
> Perhaps the problem is on your end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the problem is on your end...you watch the same video I did and you endorse and approve, support and justify an assault by a 300 lb man on a teenage girl...
Click to expand...



I endorse the use of force to enforce the law, even if the law breaker in question is a "teenage girl" and the officer in question is a 300 pound man.

Being a girl is not a "Get out of Jail Card".

Or at least, it shouldn't be.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm as nice a guy as you would ever want to meet.
> 
> Perhaps the problem is on your end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the problem is on your end...you watch the same video I did and you endorse and approve, support and justify an assault by a 300 lb man on a teenage girl...
Click to expand...


Curious, do the people in your real life think you are a nice guy?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> I endorse the use of force to enforce the law, even if the law breaker in question is a "teenage girl" and the officer in question is a 300 pound man.
> 
> Being a girl is not a "Get out of Jail Card".
> 
> Or at least, it shouldn't be.


*Yes  I am sure that when Cliven Bundy was defying court orders and pointing rifles at Law enforcers that you were enraged LOL..*
*You are an idiot  Right wing racist *who cannot see that the man committed a crime to wit an assault on a minor child and the endangerment of the child sitting directly behind his victim ..he was fired for it but he needs to be in prison were he can teach men his own size how tough he is ..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm as nice a guy as you would ever want to meet.
> 
> Perhaps the problem is on your end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the problem is on your end...you watch the same video I did and you endorse and approve, support and justify an assault by a 300 lb man on a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, do the people in your real life think you are a nice guy?
Click to expand...

this is not about me...and yes I am very popular I surely am.... *I believe you to be a racist who simply cannot see an assault on video because your dogma blocks reality..*. The man was fired for a reason dude anyone looking at the video knows...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Curious, do the people in your real life think you are a nice guy?


*You desperately need to take this course*
* Sorry, Haters: One University's 'Problem Of Whiteness' Professor Is Back *





Arizona State University professor Lee Bebout is back with a revamped version of his course on the “problem of whiteness” and he hopes this time around the course will be "less of a headache."


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I endorse the use of force to enforce the law, even if the law breaker in question is a "teenage girl" and the officer in question is a 300 pound man.
> 
> Being a girl is not a "Get out of Jail Card".
> 
> Or at least, it shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes  I am sure that when Cliven Bundy was defying court orders and pointing rifles at Law enforcers that you were enraged LOL..*
> *You are an idiot  Right wing racist *who cannot see that the man committed a crime to wit an assault on a minor child and the endangerment of the child sitting directly behind his victim ..he was fired for it but he needs to be in prison were he can teach men his own size how tough he is ..
Click to expand...



And you were unable to address substantially ANYTHING I said.

You saw force being used. It was upsetting to you.

Your focus on the fact the cop was bigger than the young woman shows how little you understand about the way the world works.

We don't WANT for Law Enforcement to be an equal fight every time society is tested. We want those who want to tear down society to be outclassed.

The fact that you and yours are  siding with the punk who refused to respect her teacher, the cop or her fellow students who we HOPE at least some were there to learn, is a good sign of how we are a declining culture.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> I endorse the use of force to enforce the law, even if the law breaker in question is a "teenage girl" and the officer in question is a 300 pound man.
> 
> Being a girl is not a "Get out of Jail Card".
> 
> Or at least, it shouldn't be.



Uh, guy, we don't shoot Jaywalkers. (Except Mike Brown, of course).  We don't beat girls into submission for refusing to put away their cell phones. 

I find it hilarious that you Right Wing nuts who scream "government oppression" when you are asked to recycle or fill out a gun form.  

But you seem to think deadly force is okay to use against the Darkies for the most petty offense.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm as nice a guy as you would ever want to meet.
> 
> Perhaps the problem is on your end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the problem is on your end...you watch the same video I did and you endorse and approve, support and justify an assault by a 300 lb man on a teenage girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, do the people in your real life think you are a nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is not about me...and yes I am very popular I surely am.... *I believe you to be a racist who simply cannot see an assault on video because your dogma blocks reality..*. The man was fired for a reason dude anyone looking at the video knows...
Click to expand...


Funny. A standard lib lack of self awareness with a side of hypocrisy.

YOu are happy to make the thread about ME, and my many supposed shortcomings.

BUt if I ask you about YOU, that's OFF LIMITS!

And you do BOTH in the SAME SENTENCE, without any hint of irony!


LIbs, all the self awareness of a Turnip.

and 

Libs, all the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> We don't WANT for Law Enforcement to be an equal fight every time society is tested. We want those who want to tear down society to be outclassed.
> 
> The fact that you and yours are siding with the punk who refused to respect her teacher, the cop or her fellow students who we HOPE at least some were there to learn, is a good sign of how we are a declining culture.



Uh, she put away her cell phone. 

We are declining as a culture because the 1% have done a very good job of getting stupid inbred rednecks like you to vote against your own economic interests by playing on your racial fears. 

Normal sane people look at this video and see it for what it is- a Roid Rage thug abusing his authority.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, do the people in your real life think you are a nice guy?
> 
> 
> 
> *You desperately need to take this course*
> * Sorry, Haters: One University's 'Problem Of Whiteness' Professor Is Back *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona State University professor Lee Bebout is back with a revamped version of his course on the “problem of whiteness” and he hopes this time around the course will be "less of a headache."
Click to expand...


Do people in your life think you are a nice guy?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I endorse the use of force to enforce the law, even if the law breaker in question is a "teenage girl" and the officer in question is a 300 pound man.
> 
> Being a girl is not a "Get out of Jail Card".
> 
> Or at least, it shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes  I am sure that when Cliven Bundy was defying court orders and pointing rifles at Law enforcers that you were enraged LOL..*
> *You are an idiot  Right wing racist *who cannot see that the man committed a crime to wit an assault on a minor child and the endangerment of the child sitting directly behind his victim ..he was fired for it but he needs to be in prison were he can teach men his own size how tough he is ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you were unable to address substantially ANYTHING I said.
> 
> You saw force being used. It was upsetting to you.
> 
> Your focus on the fact the cop was bigger than the young woman shows how little you understand about the way the world works.
> 
> We don't WANT for Law Enforcement to be an equal fight every time society is tested. We want those who want to tear down society to be outclassed.
> 
> The fact that you and yours are  siding with the punk who refused to respect her teacher, the cop or her fellow students who we HOPE at least some were there to learn, is a good sign of how we are a declining culture.
Click to expand...

As a liberal I don't think these other liberals have a clue what it takes to police a black highschool. 

He's lucky the other kids didn't jump him.

Didn't a principal just get beat up by a 15 and 13 year old?

I want the next cop in that school to be a liberal.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't WANT for Law Enforcement to be an equal fight every time society is tested. We want those who want to tear down society to be outclassed.
> 
> The fact that you and yours are siding with the punk who refused to respect her teacher, the cop or her fellow students who we HOPE at least some were there to learn, is a good sign of how we are a declining culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, she put away her cell phone.
> 
> We are declining as a culture because the 1% have done a very good job of getting stupid inbred rednecks like you to vote against your own economic interests by playing on your racial fears.
> 
> Normal sane people look at this video and see it for what it is- a Roid Rage thug abusing his authority.
Click to expand...



By then it was time for her to leave.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> And you were unable to address substantially ANYTHING I said.
> 
> You saw force being used. It was upsetting to you.


*The fact it was upsetting to me is the least of it. *

* It was upsetting to school officials and the Police Captain and they fired the Gorilla you defend..*
*You have been frustrated by the fact the Gorilla you defend was fired* and is now prohibited from setting foot on any school...you want to ignore it worse you want to twist is into saying the mentioning he was fired amounts to "an appeal to authority" when it is  ONLY YOU who are appealing to authority to justify something that when people watch it they are filled with revulsion but not you you are delighted that the child [for she is a child was abused by a 300lb gorilla who is likely breaking the law by using steroids] being assaulted..you like it you delight in it...you are a conscienceless person


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't WANT for Law Enforcement to be an equal fight every time society is tested. We want those who want to tear down society to be outclassed.
> 
> The fact that you and yours are siding with the punk who refused to respect her teacher, the cop or her fellow students who we HOPE at least some were there to learn, is a good sign of how we are a declining culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, she put away her cell phone.
> 
> We are declining as a culture because the 1% have done a very good job of getting stupid inbred rednecks like you to vote against your own economic interests by playing on your racial fears.
> 
> Normal sane people look at this video and see it for what it is- a Roid Rage thug abusing his authority.
Click to expand...

Not one mention about her bad behavior? I saw a kid not respecting a cop.

You think the video shows the whole story? It doesn't.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

[


Correll said:


> By then it was time for her to leave.


* Your Gorilla hero had to leave...he was fired...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

This is the mantra of those justifying an assault on a minor child :
"Respect Authority Respect authority"

Then the authorities act and fired the Gorilla
"oh no do not respect authority do not respect authority they were wrong to fire him.."


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> By then it was time for her to leave.


were you upset by Cliven Bundy defiance of authority?

Yes_____

No______


LOL


----------



## Mudda

He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mudda said:


> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.


There you go LOL there you have it...this "Einstein" says if a child is uncooperative in school shoot her...I have to believe that has to be a Right wing Christian poster LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

So we have one Christian *calling for the shooting of the student*...earlier on this thread another one was wishing she had been *"left face down on the rug breathing through her own blood"...*

*Lets do an analysis the above...the video does not show the student doing anything but sitting quietly albeit uncooperative with requests by teacher...so why do the Right wingers feel such animus such a desire to see the student dead or beaten?...just look at the color of her skin for the answer.............*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mudda said:


> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.





*Police Are the Greatest Threat Facing Black Kids in School *
*Sonali Kolhatkar / Truthdig*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mudda said:


> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.


Correl...see the post above I am quoting... I feel more respect for that post than any of your mealy mouth  screeds..*.he says exactly what he means *...*you do not say what you mean* you try to varnish it and disguise it...  *You are in the same boat as the guy above but you want to camouflage it with sophistry...*


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> By then it was time for her to leave.



no, now it's time for her to collect a huge settlement from the school district.  

Obviously you don't get that this was outrageous.  Silly Darkie, Rights are for White People.


----------



## Mudda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Police Are the Greatest Threat Facing Black Kids in School *
> *Sonali Kolhatkar / Truthdig*
Click to expand...

The greatest threat to black kids in school is books, they scare the hell out of them.


----------



## Mudda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go LOL there you have it...this "Einstein" says if a child is uncooperative in school shoot her...I have to believe that has to be a Right wing Christian poster LOL
Click to expand...

Isn't there a law that says if you don't cooperate with the cops that they can shoot you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Mudda said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Police Are the Greatest Threat Facing Black Kids in School *
> *Sonali Kolhatkar / Truthdig*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest threat to black kids in school is books, they scare the hell out of them.
Click to expand...

Stupid ******* eh?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Mudda said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go LOL there you have it...this "Einstein" says if a child is uncooperative in school shoot her...I have to believe that has to be a Right wing Christian poster LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a law that says if you don't cooperate with the cops that they can shoot you?
Click to expand...

Nope, but someone like you would think so.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mudda said:


> Isn't there a law that says if you don't cooperate with the cops that they can shoot you?


wasn't there a Law that ni**ers had to go to the back of the bus ?

*LOL the "Einstein" posting above is surely one of those "anti Government Freedom lovers" ....*


----------



## Mudda

PaintMyHouse said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go LOL there you have it...this "Einstein" says if a child is uncooperative in school shoot her...I have to believe that has to be a Right wing Christian poster LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a law that says if you don't cooperate with the cops that they can shoot you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but someone like you would think so.
Click to expand...

C'mon, then at least he should have tazered her. That's allowed, isn't it?


----------



## Kondor3

So, given America's 15-second _Short Attention Span Theater_ symptomology...

Is anyone besides a fraction of the blogging community still talking about this, or really giving two shits?


----------



## Mudda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a law that says if you don't cooperate with the cops that they can shoot you?
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't there a Law that ni**ers had to go to the back of the bus ?
> 
> *LOL the "Einstein" posting above is surely one of those "anti Government Freedom lovers" ....*
Click to expand...

These days only nignags take the bus, so they can sit anywhere they want.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mudda said:


> These days only nignags take the bus, so they can sit anywhere they want.


*
Correl he is one of yours ...LOL Congratulations Correl dude is on your side of the issue LOL*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Kondor3 said:


> So, given America's 15-second _Short Attention Span Theater_ symptomology...
> 
> Is anyone besides a fraction of the blogging community still talking about this, or really giving two shits?


You are here ain't you...get your droppings out of here fly boy ....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs. Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect? Yes you are. Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, cops should start shooting jaywalkers and litterers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they should just stop showing up when Leftist cop hater hypocrites call them.
Click to expand...


^ Believes police should decide who, how and when they are going to protect and serve.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you were unable to address substantially ANYTHING I said.
> 
> You saw force being used. It was upsetting to you.
> 
> 
> 
> *The fact it was upsetting to me is the least of it. *
> 
> * It was upsetting to school officials and the Police Captain and they fired the Gorilla you defend..*
> *You have been frustrated by the fact the Gorilla you defend was fired* and is now prohibited from setting foot on any school...you want to ignore it worse you want to twist is into saying the mentioning he was fired amounts to "an appeal to authority" when it is  ONLY YOU who are appealing to authority to justify something that when people watch it they are filled with revulsion but not you you are delighted that the child [for she is a child was abused by a 300lb gorilla who is likely breaking the law by using steroids] being assaulted..you like it you delight in it...you are a conscienceless person
Click to expand...



So, you always believe Police Captain's?

THat's good to know.

Oh, and your Appealing to Authority AGAIN.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> Correl...see the post above I am quoting... I feel more respect for that post than any of your mealy mouth  screeds..*.he says exactly what he means *...*you do not say what you mean* you try to varnish it and disguise it...  *You are in the same boat as the guy above but you want to camouflage it with sophistry...*
Click to expand...


Do you even know what that word means?

What I am doing is the opposite of sophistry.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days only nignags take the bus, so they can sit anywhere they want.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Correl he is one of yours ...LOL Congratulations Correl dude is on your side of the issue LOL*
Click to expand...


The Muddas of the world aren't the problem, you are with your reflexive taking the side of the punk against the cop.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not how it works. On duty...cop has civil immunity as long as he is not convicted of a crime. Can sue him as an agent of the government...but can't go after his personal ownings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after a few cities start paying out million dollar settlements, watch how fast they start disowning the bullies.
> 
> This guy got FIRED. You think anyone is going to defend him.
> 
> The days of being a bully with a badge are over, baby. Time for some professional law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference.  Why are we fighting?
Click to expand...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference. Why are we fighting?



^Former police officer who believes that excessive use of force by police is not racially motivated.


----------



## dannyboys

Time for a little humor:
We're getting into a bus with fifty other White tourists in New Orleans to go on a tour of a old grave yard. (Supposed to be very interesting)
The driver of the bus is a big Black dude.
Just before he starts the bus he says over the loudspeaker what his name is. Then he says with a laugh "Notice which part of the bus I'm sitting in".
Pretty funny.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> So, you always believe Police Captain's?
> 
> THat's good to know.
> 
> Oh, and your Appealing to Authority AGAIN.



Are you under the impression it took a Police Captain's highly reluctant firing *[here is a clue for you: he did it because nothing could neutralize what was on that video and make it OK] to convince me of what my eyes saw ?*

Yeah I am appealing to the authority of My eyes ...yes I believe my eyes when my eyes see a 300lb bully assaulting a 15 year old girl..I admit an Appeal to my Eyesight ..ROFLMAO

The only reason that is brought up is to *catch you in a paradox *where in you justify the physical violence of the cop  by appealing to his  authority  *but when he is fired you go against the authorities who fired his sorry ass..*.* I am appealing to authority ON YOUR BEHALF LOL*


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I endorse the use of force to enforce the law, even if the law breaker in question is a "teenage girl" and the officer in question is a 300 pound man.
> 
> Being a girl is not a "Get out of Jail Card".
> 
> Or at least, it shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes  I am sure that when Cliven Bundy was defying court orders and pointing rifles at Law enforcers that you were enraged LOL..*
> *You are an idiot  Right wing racist *who cannot see that the man committed a crime to wit an assault on a minor child and the endangerment of the child sitting directly behind his victim ..he was fired for it but he needs to be in prison were he can teach men his own size how tough he is ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you were unable to address substantially ANYTHING I said.
> 
> You saw force being used. It was upsetting to you.
> 
> Your focus on the fact the cop was bigger than the young woman shows how little you understand about the way the world works.
> 
> We don't WANT for Law Enforcement to be an equal fight every time society is tested. We want those who want to tear down society to be outclassed.
> 
> The fact that you and yours are  siding with the punk who refused to respect her teacher, the cop or her fellow students who we HOPE at least some were there to learn, is a good sign of how we are a declining culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a liberal I don't think these other liberals have a clue what it takes to police a black highschool.
> 
> He's lucky the other kids didn't jump him.
> 
> Didn't a principal just get beat up by a 15 and 13 year old?
> 
> I want the next cop in that school to be a liberal.
Click to expand...



My wife has a pet peeve about people who think meat comes from grocery stores.

THese people are the same, they want good schools, but aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not how it works. On duty...cop has civil immunity as long as he is not convicted of a crime. Can sue him as an agent of the government...but can't go after his personal ownings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after a few cities start paying out million dollar settlements, watch how fast they start disowning the bullies.
> 
> This guy got FIRED. You think anyone is going to defend him.
> 
> The days of being a bully with a badge are over, baby. Time for some professional law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference.  Why are we fighting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all want the same thing, to take the cops out of the zoos and let the chimps have at each other with no interference. Why are we fighting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Former police officer who believes that excessive use of force by police is not racially motivated.
Click to expand...



If the punk in question was some white punk do you think that Saintmicheal would be crying over the little tykes feelings?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> [
> The Muddas of the world aren't the problem, you are with your reflexive taking the side of the punk against the cop.


*They are not a problem to you and you are everything you entitled Idiot...* 

potentate white entitled  dude ...he speaks for you...he approves of violence against the Balk girl exactly as you do ...are you the one who wrote you wanted to see her "breathing through her blood"...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you always believe Police Captain's?
> 
> THat's good to know.
> 
> Oh, and your Appealing to Authority AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression it took a Police Captain's highly reluctant firing *[here is a clue for you: he did it because nothing could neutralize what was on that video and make it OK] to convince me of what my eyes saw ?*
> 
> Yeah I am appealing to the authority of My eyes ...yes I believe my eyes when my eyes see a 300lb bully assaulting a 15 year old girl..I admit an Appeal to my Eyesight ..ROFLMAO
> 
> The only reason that is brought up is to *catch you in a paradox *where in you justify the physical violence of the cop  by appealing to his  authority  *but when he is fired you go against the authorities who fired his sorry ass..*.* I am appealing to authority ON YOUR BEHALF LOL*
Click to expand...


Nope, you cited the Police Chief's actions as evidence for your side of the debate. 

That's Appeal to Authority.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> THese people are the same, they want good schools, but aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom.



Only to an entitled white morn who thinks not approving of an assault by a 300lb man on a hapless student is the same as " aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom."...you are an arrogant wuzz........


----------



## Mudda

dannyboys said:


> Time for a little humor:
> We're getting into a bus with fifty other White tourists in New Orleans to go on a tour of a old grave yard. (Supposed to be very interesting)
> The driver of the bus is a big Black dude.
> Just before he starts the bus he says over the loudspeaker what his name is. Then he says with a laugh "Notice which part of the bus I'm sitting in".
> Pretty funny.


Ya, he's sitting in the driver's seat, driving all the honkies around. In other words, still working for the white man.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The Muddas of the world aren't the problem, you are with your reflexive taking the side of the punk against the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> *They are not a problem to you and you are everything you entitled Idiot...*
> 
> potentate white entitled  dude ...he speaks for you...he approves of violence against the Balk girl exactly as you do ...are you the one who wrote you wanted to see her "breathing through her blood"...
Click to expand...



Exactly what do you think that I think I am entitled to?

What is this really about in your little lib mind?


----------



## Mudda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THese people are the same, they want good schools, but aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to an entitled white morn who thinks not approving of an assault by a 300lb man on a hapless student is the same as " aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom."...you are an arrogant wuzz........
Click to expand...

She told her friends: get your phones out and check this out. Just before the incident. Proving once again that there are no innocent nignags.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Nope, you cited the Police Chief's actions as evidence for your side of the debate.
> 
> That's Appeal to Authority.


Are you nuts...lets say today the Police Chief turns around and says " I am giving Ben Fields a promotion he did the Right thing"
*That I would change my mind...?*

*The only Reason I mention the Chief is FOR YOU...the Chief did not convince me of the wrong that was done...my own eyes did that...The Chief is only mentioned because you worship authority over all and I am throwing authority at you...for me the matter was settled before the chief fired the dude ...you know all of this though...you are being dishonest is all*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> [QUOTE="Correll, post: 12709812, member: 53993"
> THese people are the same, they want good schools, but aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom.



Only to an entitled white morn who thinks not approving of an assault by a 300lb man on a hapless student is the same as " aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom."...you are an arrogant wuzz........[/QUOTE]


Only a liberal could think that you can have control in a classroom without the threat of force.

That threat was called. THe call was met.

(forgive me if I mangled the poker terms, I'm not a gambler)


----------



## dannyboys

Kondor3 said:


> So, given America's 15-second _Short Attention Span Theater_ symptomology...
> 
> Is anyone besides a fraction of the blogging community still talking about this, or really giving two shits?


Apparently YOU care. You're here desperately attempting to feed people an old Hillary piece of bullshit: "at this point who cares".
Guess what pal? The Police Union lawyers care. Field's cares. The school board and the county and the sheriff who have each received a nice envelope containing copies of the numerous lawsuits field's Police Union lawyers have already filed with the courts certainly care. The settlement will cost the above mentioned about 800K.
That's a lot of colored pencils, county office staff salaries and patrol car's tanks of gas.
Oh ya. The feral negro bitch certainly cares. The Police Union lawyer are the best in the country. THEY are going to make sure the bitch is made an example of BIG TIME!
"Fuck with one of our LEO's we we are going to fuck with you bitch".


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> If the punk in question was some white punk do you think that Saintmicheal would be crying over the little tykes feelings?


* You call her a punk out of racial animus.... she sat quietly albeit uncooperative..the Gorilla started slamming her around and nearly injured the student behind his victim.,..*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider blindly swallowing the verdict. Sheriff Lott admitted his findings were at odds with other cops, witnesses, teachers and administrators who all supported Fields. He also admitted to not factoring in the girl's assault and the simple fact that there's no non violent way to deal with a feral negro thug who is determined to fight.  Also in the background is the clear motive of protecting the city from rioting, uncontrolled hordes of rioting chimps who will threaten to burn the city down.  Sheriff Lott is a pussy and a politician who has no problem sacrificing his deputies for the greater peace and tranquility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
Click to expand...




PredFan said:


> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.



Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Only a liberal could think that you can have control in a classroom without the threat of force.


Suspension detentions and being banned from activities can all be used ..ONLY A SIMPLETON thinks one has to Officer slam children to control them,

*Can a person control their children at home without force or violence....if you are seen in a video doing that to your own child say a daughter age fifteen ...guess what the authorities are going to do ..................................*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you cited the Police Chief's actions as evidence for your side of the debate.
> 
> That's Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nuts...lets say today the Police Chief turns around and says " I am giving Ben Fields a promotion he did the Right thing"
> *That I would change my mind...?*
> 
> *The only Reason I mention the Chief is FOR YOU...the Chief did not convince me of the wrong that was done...my own eyes did that...The Chief is only mentioned because you worship authority over all and I am throwing authority at you...for me the matter was settled before the chief fired the dude ...you know all of this though...you are being dishonest is all*
Click to expand...



"Throwing Authority" is just your words for citing Authority or Appeal to Authority.

It is unpleasant to see force being used to maintain order.

You want order, do you not? But you aren't prepared to see it being maintained.

Effete.

effete | lacking strength, courage, or spirit


"2
a *:*  having lost character, vitality, or strength <the _effete_ monarchies … of feudal Europe — G. M. Trevelyan>

b *:*  marked by weakness or decadence <the _effete_ East>

c *:*  soft or delicate from or as if from a pampered existence <peddled … trendy tweeds to _effete_Easterners — William Helmer> <_effete_ tenderfeet>; _also_ *:*  characteristic of an effete person <a wool scarf … a bit _effete_ on an outdoorsman — Nelson Bryant>"


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.
Officer slam is still just slam now.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hutch Starskey said:


> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.



They have also been calling her a punk and calling for her to be shot and to end up on the rug "breathing through her own blood"..I believe these are Christians...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a liberal could think that you can have control in a classroom without the threat of force.
> 
> 
> 
> Suspension detentions and being banned from activities can all be used ..ONLY A SIMPLETON thinks one has to Officer slam children to control them,
> 
> *Can a person control their children at home without force or violence....if you are seen in a video doing that to your own child say a daughter age fifteen ...guess what the authorities are going to do ..................................*
Click to expand...


You believe in spanking?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Only a witless tool of stupid believes that the only way to control a classroom is to slam kids around........*


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read where the cop was fired today. He was determined to have violated police policy. That pretty much seals it for me. Yes the police have been getting blamed unfairly, but the police do have to be watched and controlled.
> 
> Hopefully the thug student is also expelled from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> I mean what do we even know about her?  A report that she was using a cellphone, refused to stop, was asked to leave, and refused to leave.  That's it.  Everything else AFAIK has been speculation by posters in this thread.  We don't even know her name.
> 
> She does _have_ a name, right?  Maybe even a face?  A story?  Do you know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and it's irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
> 
> Wait, I asked you the same thing two days ago and you ran away.
> 
> See ya again Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't run away, I ignored you. But call it what you need to to make yourself feel better, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell did.  You expressed a wish that the student get expelled.  I asked what for (crickets).  I asked what you knew about her, pointed out that we don't even know her name nor have we even seen her face (more crickets).  I pointed out we don't know what her story is and asked if you do -- you said "no and it's irrelevant".
> 
> That's what I call turning tail and running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha!  We now know what the story isn't. It isn't a poor, disturbed girl who just lost her parents.  No, that was a lie you Leftards pushed for hundreds of pages on 3 different threads.  Mother and grandmother are alive and well. http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> Officer slam is still just slam now.
Click to expand...


And that is another Appeal to Authority.

THe fact that the Authority in question took you side, is cited as Final Proof, all else is irrelevant.

And that's a Logical Fallacy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> You believe in spanking?


No...
Do you believe in the Saudi Arabian punishment of whipping adults...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Only a witless tool of stupid believes that the only way to control a classroom is to slam kids around........*



Odd you felt a need to lie about what I said.

If you feel that you cannot honestly counter my point, you should consider that that means you are wrong.

LIberals. All the self awareness of a Turnip.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> And that's a Logical Fallacy.



*To what do you appeal when Justifying the Beat down shown on the classroom video...what appeal do you make there???*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Only a witless tool of stupid believes that the only way to control a classroom is to slam kids around........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd you felt a need to lie about what I said.
> 
> If you feel that you cannot honestly counter my point, you should consider that that means you are wrong.
> 
> LIberals. All the self awareness of a Turnip.
Click to expand...

Quit appealing to authority to justify the beat down of a child  and then turning around and whining its me appealing to authority when I mention the steroid abuser was fired...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the Leftist hypocrites:
> 
> STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!
> 
> On behalf of all police officers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's their job to protect and serve. They can't handle it? So be it. Stop whining and go do something else for a living. Go be a rent-a-cop at the mall. No one's gonna miss a dumb roided-up mongoloid cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a cop anymore, you twit. And using references like "dumb roided up mongoloid cop" is precisely the hate I'm talking about that you deny.  You hate cops because you're a felon who fell afoul of the criminal justice system and got EXACTLY what you deserved, but like an immature punk you got everyone to blame but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I already told you, i hate bad cops. And this one is a roided-up mongoloid. Let's check the tale of the tape... An unarmed teenaged girl sitting at a desk vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. He's a joke. Fuck em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop haters like you think all cops are bad.  You're the kind that sees a cop and already has a plan to be snarky and uncooperative and (we can only hope) get your ass shot by them. The funny thing is, when your kind calls the cops, which is all the time, you seem to lose that attitude when you think you need them.
> 
> So what's on your felony record.  This is an anonymous platform and nobody knows who you really are, so honesty isn't going to endanger you.
Click to expand...


Police apologists see just the opposite. Only an idiot exhibits the same behavior they are criticizing in the same post.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

sealybobo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but Ben Carson's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the only Native American in an almost all white school.  The kids were mostly polite and apart from normal shenanigans, they were not out of control.  I got shit from some of them and I had to learn quickly how to fight, but I never experienced discrimination by the adults and they even stepped in to protect me.  I'm glad I went to the school I did and I'm making sure my kids go to a good school too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I moved to an all white school eventually and learned as a Greek I wasn't white either. Close enough though. We had Jews Chaldeans and Lebanese kids but they blended in too.
> 
> We had 3 blacks in our school. Ironic. The two brothers were nice the one kid was ghetto criminal. He hung out with the burnouts. Perfect example of a bad black. But I'm sure his mom wanted better for him but where daddy at? This is what our problem is. Bad parenting. Or no parenting.
Click to expand...


Funny how you characterize the kid as a "perfect example of a bad black" and the others he hangs with as just "burnouts". Obviously there is something in your worldview that draws that distinction.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Here is the paradox for Correl and company

The student broke rules in the classroom...the "Authority" in the classroom decided physical violence was called for...*Correl enthusiastically approves.....*

The Cop is viewed on a video physically accosting the student.   The "Authorities" doing the viewing decide this behavior is inappropriate and broke rules*... Correl says the hell with the authority's Judgement   because they fired him...*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To what do you appeal when Justifying the Beat down shown on the classroom video...what appeal do you make there???*
Click to expand...


I don't Appeal to anything. There was no beating. THe young woman was forcible removed from the room.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> .
> 
> LIberals. All the self awareness of a Turnip.



*do you think the Cliven Bundy ranch should have been flattened by firepower by "the authorities" for Armed defiance of the Law*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> I don't Appeal to anything. There was no beating. THe young woman was forcible removed from the room.


Duh why was the cop fired...for breaking rules ..*..he was simply forcibly removed from his employ*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
Click to expand...


Well if he was, he's not a very good spokesman for police officers. He exhibits all of the attitude and bias that we point to in these cases while simultaineously denies that police are like that at all. A special kind of idiot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> I don't Appeal to anything. There was no beating. THe young woman was forcible removed from the room.


You are appealing to the cops authority to justify manhandling a hapless student...you would be whining  if Cliven Bundy got the same treatment....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> I don't Appeal to anything. There was no beating. THe young woman was forcible removed from the room.




*You do not question the student being forcibly removed  you only question Ben Fields being forcibly removed from the Job.......*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Only a witless tool of stupid believes that the only way to control a classroom is to slam kids around........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd you felt a need to lie about what I said.
> 
> If you feel that you cannot honestly counter my point, you should consider that that means you are wrong.
> 
> LIberals. All the self awareness of a Turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit appealing to authority to justify the beat down of a child  and then turning around and whining its me appealing to authority when I mention the steroid abuser was fired...
Click to expand...



YOu don't understand the meaning of Logical Fallacy or Appeal to Authority. Sorry to not include the links before. I assumed you already had that knowledge.


Google


*"Fallacies* are common errors in reasoning that will undermine the *logic*of your argument. *Fallacies* can be either illegitimate arguments or irrelevant points, and are often identified because they lack evidence that supports their claim."


Argument from authority - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*"Argument from authority*, also _*ad verecundiam*_ and *appeal to authority*, is a common form of argument which leads to a logical fallacy.[1]

In informal reasoning, the appeal to authority is a form of argument attempting to establish a statistical syllogism.[2] The appeal to authority relies on an argument of the form:[3]

_A_ is an authority on a particular topic
_A_ says something about that topic
_A_ is probably correct
Fallacious examples of using the appeal include any appeal to authority used in the context of logical reasoning, and appealing to the position of an authority or authorities to dismiss evidence,[4][5][6] as authorities can come to the wrong judgments through error, bias, dishonesty, or falling prey to groupthink. Thus, the appeal to authority is not a generally reliable argument for establishing facts."




THus, my pointing out that you libs are wrong to use the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority is not a contradiction to my support of control by the "Authority" of the Teacher and the Cop in question to maintain order in the classroom.

I am not citing the Authority of the Cop and the TEacher and saying that you cannot question it. YOu are welcome to make your case despite the fact that the Cop disagrees with you, presumably.


But you libs have offered nothing beyond your discomfort at seeing force used.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You appeal to the Sheriff's decision, and imply that the decision was the right one, because the Sheriff made the decision. Even in your numerous responses, wherein you repeat your assertion, you never once explain WHY the decision was correct... and in THAT you fail reason and set your argument on the unsound construct OKA: ipse dixit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  I've just been telling your sock over and over that *the evidence is right there in the video.*
> 
> In English there's only one thing that can mean, and that is that the evidence is right there in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video to which you refer fails to show the attack the individual made against the officer. Where she struck the officer; a felony criminal act, which in my state is worthy of a 5000 fine and 5 years in prison.
> 
> At that point she becomes a belligerent and has subjected herself to the force necessary to subdue her... up to and including deadly force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for your lying ass, the evidence for that is in the video too, and it says you're a liar.
> You ain't the first though.   We had one asshat trying to tell us the desk threw itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim he violated procedure? What procedure did he violate?
Click to expand...


The one that got him fired.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Logical Fallacy



you post is sophistry to camouflage this:

*You do not question how the authority treated the Black student...you only question how authority treats the white Police....Bottom line*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> But you libs have offered nothing beyond your discomfort at seeing force used.



Have I forgotten to mention the *"discomfort at seeing force used" *that was experienced by the authorities [and most others viewing the video].*..This is what led to the COP being "
forcibly removed from employment"*


logical fallacy LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hey "Mr Logical Fallacy" do you think the Bundy ranch should have been bombed with Napalm ?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't Appeal to anything. There was no beating. THe young woman was forcible removed from the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You do not question the student being forcibly removed  you only question Ben Fields being forcibly removed from the Job.......*
Click to expand...



THe answer for why the student was forcible removed is that she was disruptive, refused to leave and even hit the cop.

The answer for why the cop was fired was that seeing force being use to maintain order upsets your delicate lib sensibilities.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you libs have offered nothing beyond your discomfort at seeing force used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I forgotten to mention the *"discomfort at seeing force used" *that was experienced by the authorities [and most others viewing the video].*..This is what led to the COP being "*
> *forcibly removed from employment"*
> 
> 
> logical fallacy LOL
Click to expand...


And there you go again, with Appeal to Authority. 

Is that all you've got?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> And there you go again, with Appeal to Authority.
> 
> Is that all you've got?



You are trying to reverse the charges" ...

dude if I was to say *"the child's Lawyer says ...such and such about what happened"* you would say

*of course he is a biased source*

*Since you have demonstrated a distinct respect for authority even when the authority is seen in a video assaulting a helpless child I then cite the documented fact that "the authorities forcibly removed this guy from employment"...not because I need the authorities to validate my point of view but because I figure you did ...but...you know this just as well as I do...you are just struggling with it LOL*

You only object to the authorities in the second case


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there you go again, with Appeal to Authority.
> 
> Is that all you've got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to reverse the charges" ...
> 
> dude if I was to say *"the child's Lawyer says ...such and such about what happened"* you would say
> 
> *of course he is a biased source*
> 
> *Since you have demonstrated a distinct respect for authority even when the authority is seen in a video assaulting a helpless child I then cite the documented fact that "the authorities forcibly removed this guy from employment"...not because I need the authorities to validate my point of view but because I figure you did ...but...you know this just as well as I do...you are just struggling with it LOL*
> 
> You only object to the authorities in the second case
Click to expand...



An Appeal to Authority is a logical fallacy were someone, you in this case, presents the opinion of an Authority as evidence that their opinion is correct.

As Authorities can be wrong or have motivation to lie, this is not a reliable method of establishing the truth.

That is what you are doing.

THat is not what I am doing.

i have repeatedly explained my reasons for supporting the forcible removal of the punk in question.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> The answer for why the cop was fired was that seeing force being use to maintain order upsets your delicate lib sensibilities.


 That is why I call you an asshole you entitled piece of Right wing shit ...hahahah you actually believe what you think counts ..,Fuck you the steroid using Gorilla got sacked by the "authorities" get over it chump boy 

think we ought to Napalm Bundy ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> i have repeatedly explained my reasons for supporting the forcible removal of the punk in question.


*Explain it not to me but to "the authorities" who threw him out on his Gorilla ass*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer for why the cop was fired was that seeing force being use to maintain order upsets your delicate lib sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I call you an asshole you entitled piece of Right wing shit ...hahahah you actually believe what you think counts ..,Fuck you the steroid using Gorilla got sacked by the "authorities" get over it chump boy
> 
> think we ought to Napalm Bundy ?
Click to expand...



It's not what I think.

Other than some various logical fallacies is it all you libs have offered as to your reasons.

YOu are welcome to disprove that point by listing all the other reasons that you libs have for taking the side of the punk and not the cop.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Let us break it down one more time

*Correl supports the "forcible removal" of the student based on her "defiance of authority" *by remaining sitting quietly instead of getting up and leaving the classroom as requested....

*Correl does not approve HOWEVER the Forcible removal of the Police Officer based on "authorities" Judgement that the Police Officer's behavior defied the rules of conduct and employment incumbent in his position *...He impugns that Judgement and without a shred of evidence proclaims it is being done for illegitimate reason..

I say this has to be an asshole...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have repeatedly explained my reasons for supporting the forcible removal of the punk in question.
> 
> 
> 
> *Explain it not to me but to "the authorities" who threw him out on his Gorilla ass*
Click to expand...



And once again, instead of addressing my points, you have nothing but the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer for why the cop was fired was that seeing force being use to maintain order upsets your delicate lib sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I call you an asshole you entitled piece of Right wing shit ...hahahah you actually believe what you think counts ..,Fuck you the steroid using Gorilla got sacked by the "authorities" get over it chump boy
> 
> think we ought to Napalm Bundy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what I think.
> 
> Other than some various logical fallacies is it all you libs have offered as to your reasons.
> 
> YOu are welcome to disprove that point by listing all the other reasons that you libs have for taking the side of the punk and not the cop.
Click to expand...

*Amendment IV*
*The right of the people to be secure in their persons*, houses, papers, and effects, against *unreasonable searches and seizures*, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Let us break it down one more time
> 
> *Correl supports the "forcible removal" of the student based on her "defiance of authority" *by remaining sitting quietly instead of getting up and leaving the classroom as requested....
> 
> *Correl does not approve HOWEVER the Forcible removal of the Police Officer based on "authorities" Judgement that the Police Officer's behavior defied the rules of conduct and employment incumbent in his position *...He impugns that Judgement and without a shred of evidence proclaims it is being done for illegitimate reason..
> 
> I say this has to be an asshole...




I have repeatedly addressed these points.

YOu are now using the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.

Proof by assertion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*"Proof by assertion*, sometimes informally referred to as *proof by repeated assertion*, is an informal fallacy in which a proposition is repeatedly restated regardless of contradiction.[1] Sometimes, this may be repeated until challenges dry up, at which point it is asserted as fact due to its not being contradicted (_argumentum ad nauseam_).[2] In other cases, its repetition may be cited as evidence of its truth, in a variant of the appeal to authority or appeal to belief fallacies.[_citation needed_]

This fallacy is sometimes used as a form of rhetoric by politicians, or during a debate as a filibuster. In its extreme form, it can also be a form of brainwashing.[1] Modern politics contains many examples of proof by assertions. This practice can be observed in the use of political slogans, and the distribution of "talking points", which are collections of short phrases that are issued to members of modern political parties for recitation to achieve maximum message repetition."


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> And once again, instead of addressing my points, you have nothing but the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.


*
It is you who appeals to authority to Justify the seizure of the child and the subsequent mauling......*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> I have repeatedly addressed these points.


*
I have repeatedly pointed out that you both appeal and impugn authority blithely in a pretzel logic bid to justify the unjustifiable...*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer for why the cop was fired was that seeing force being use to maintain order upsets your delicate lib sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I call you an asshole you entitled piece of Right wing shit ...hahahah you actually believe what you think counts ..,Fuck you the steroid using Gorilla got sacked by the "authorities" get over it chump boy
> 
> think we ought to Napalm Bundy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what I think.
> 
> Other than some various logical fallacies is it all you libs have offered as to your reasons.
> 
> YOu are welcome to disprove that point by listing all the other reasons that you libs have for taking the side of the punk and not the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Amendment IV*
> *The right of the people to be secure in their persons*, houses, papers, and effects, against *unreasonable searches and seizures*, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.
Click to expand...


Now you'RE actually trying to support your lib case, on page 277, GOOD FOR YOU!!!


The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.


*
and Magilla Gorilla is not allowed ever again to set foot in a school property and is not currently being paid because he got slammed...he lost his employment for just cause and hopefully when "the authorities" conclude the Investigation he will be criminally charged...after he goes to court on other slamming cases...LOL*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Now you'RE actually trying to support your lib case, on page 277, GOOD FOR YOU!!!


*Hopefully I can inspire you to do the same...*


----------



## danielpalos

Mudda said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go LOL there you have it...this "Einstein" says if a child is uncooperative in school shoot her...I have to believe that has to be a Right wing Christian poster LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a law that says if you don't cooperate with the cops that they can shoot you?
Click to expand...

usually; but this was an otherwise peaceful situation with no weapons involved.  

it could give the perception of an excessive use force against that student.  it is why "better practice" should include cuffing a Person first, before attempting to remove them from a premises.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us break it down one more time
> 
> *Correl supports the "forcible removal" of the student based on her "defiance of authority" *by remaining sitting quietly instead of getting up and leaving the classroom as requested....
> 
> *Correl does not approve HOWEVER the Forcible removal of the Police Officer based on "authorities" Judgement that the Police Officer's behavior defied the rules of conduct and employment incumbent in his position *...He impugns that Judgement and without a shred of evidence proclaims it is being done for illegitimate reason..
> 
> I say this has to be an asshole...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly addressed these points.
> 
> YOu are now using the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> Proof by assertion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *"Proof by assertion*, sometimes informally referred to as *proof by repeated assertion*, is an informal fallacy in which a proposition is repeatedly restated regardless of contradiction.[1] Sometimes, this may be repeated until challenges dry up, at which point it is asserted as fact due to its not being contradicted (_argumentum ad nauseam_).[2] In other cases, its repetition may be cited as evidence of its truth, in a variant of the appeal to authority or appeal to belief fallacies.[_citation needed_]
> 
> This fallacy is sometimes used as a form of rhetoric by politicians, or during a debate as a filibuster. In its extreme form, it can also be a form of brainwashing.[1] Modern politics contains many examples of proof by assertions. This practice can be observed in the use of political slogans, and the distribution of "talking points", which are collections of short phrases that are issued to members of modern political parties for recitation to achieve maximum message repetition."
Click to expand...


Your argument is devoid of logic altogether.
You remove all facts and replace them with your own supposition. That is a fallacy.


----------



## danielpalos

We should be glad no serious injuries occurred.


----------



## Mudda

danielpalos said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pulled out his gun and shot her.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go LOL there you have it...this "Einstein" says if a child is uncooperative in school shoot her...I have to believe that has to be a Right wing Christian poster LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a law that says if you don't cooperate with the cops that they can shoot you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually; but this was an otherwise peaceful situation with no weapons involved.
> 
> it could give the perception of an excessive use force against that student.  it is why "better practice" should include cuffing a Person first, before attempting to remove them from a premises.
Click to expand...

The cops should have at least tazed her bro.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and Magilla Gorilla is not allowed ever again to set foot in a school property and is not currently being paid because he got slammed...he lost his employment for just cause and hopefully when "the authorities" conclude the Investigation he will be criminally charged...after he goes to court on other slamming cases...LOL*
Click to expand...



Um, yeah, see for one second there you tried to support your position, and did raise a real point.

I countered that point.

YOur reply did not address my point at all.

You simply reverted to your normal routine of Logical Fallacies. DO you wish to know which 3 Logical Fallacies you used?

My point stands.

The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> [
> The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.


Gorilla lost his Right to be paid tax payer money when he went "Neanderthal" on a hapless student...that is why he is now a trespasser and ALSO being investigated by various and sundry authorities at the State and Federal level...woo hoo

*I think it was the parenting the cop received that failed him I do*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorilla lost his Right to be paid tax payer money when he went "Neanderthal" on a hapless student...that is why he is now a trespasser and ALSO being investigated by various and sundry authorities at the State and Federal level...woo hoo
> 
> *I think it was the parenting the cop received that failed him I do*
Click to expand...



Um, yeah, see for one second there you tried to support your position, and did raise a real point.

I countered that point.

YOur reply did not address my point at all.

You simply reverted to your normal routine of Logical Fallacies. DO you wish to know which 3 Logical Fallacies you used?

My point stands.

The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> My point stands.


My point stands tall....Cop seen on video cop loses his right to remain employed or set foot on campus..tata


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Passively sits at her desk and authority....


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands tall....Cop seen on video cop loses his right to remain employed or set foot on campus..tata
Click to expand...


Um, yeah, see for one second there you tried to support your position, and did raise a real point.

I countered that point.

YOur reply did not address my point at all.

You simply reverted to your normal routine of Logical Fallacies. DO you wish to know which 3 Logical Fallacies you used?

My point stands.

The young woman lost her right to be secure in her person when she refused to leave the room, thus becoming a Trespasser AND furthermore when she hit the cop.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> My point stands.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> RIght here, Buc's statement.
> 
> "He used force as he's trained."
> 
> And your response where you cite the fact he was fired as evidence that the cop violated procedure.
> 
> "Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness."
> 
> That's an Appeal to Authority.



EARTH TO ILLITERATI..... EARTH TO ILLITERATI....

Read the phrase I responded to.  You've already quoted it twice here:

"He used force as he's trained." -- the key phrase to which I responded being .... wait for it...

"as he's _trained_"

That is what I took issue with.  Way back there in  post -- that wasn't even made to you in the first place.
The poster attempted to maintain that picking up a 16-year-old girl literally half his size by the desk, flipping it over nearly impaling a bystander in the eye and (almost certainly destroying her laptop) and then literally throwing her against a wall ---- is what he's "trained" to do.

_WHO_ is his superior that oversees that training and whether it's properly applied?
and _WHO _fired him for what he did?

Well whattaya know --- same guy.  The guy who assessed him is the guy who's _supposed to be _assessing him.  Stop the fuckin' presses.
That's how I know he did *not *apply that force "as he's trained".  The sheriff already _said _as much.




Correll said:


> It is NOT obvious that the only possible reason he could have been fired is that he didn't
> 
> "use force as he's trained".
> 
> I presented a completely reasonable alternative, ie that the Authority in question fired the cop to cover the Authority's own ass.
> 
> 
> YOu have refused to address that possibility repeatedly.



YOU presented second-guessing conspiracy theories based on *nothing*.  And then you want to call "fallacy"?  Poster please.


Whether the sheriff *fires him *or not is ultimately irrelevant to this point; he's already articulated that the goon went beyond the pale of proper procedure.  Actually considering the blatant disregard police in general have for their own excess, we can presume that even in the sheriff's analysis, he went WAY beyond -- to the point where he found the action indefensible and had no alternative.  And "wid a quickness" is a reference to the fact that it took him only _two days_ to come to that conclusion --- versus the usual hemming and hawing about "well uh we're doing an 'internal investigation'... "

The act of firing him would seem logical under the circumstance but it's not a given; he could have gone the usual route of suspension with pay while we "internally investigate" which is a euphemism for "wait for the outrage to die down".  But here he didn't have that latitude.  On the other hand based only on what we've seen on video he could also have charged Deputy Goon with assault and/or reckless endangerment.  So far he stopped short of that, again there's that police closed-ranks mentality.

Then there's the fact that the _school itself_ banned the goon from any of its facilities, before that action was taken.  That doesn't have anything to do with what proper police procedure is but it does show us the school itself saw Goon as a threat.

NONE of that is an "Appeal to Authority" as it's not even part of an argument -- it's simply stating factual events.  And the course of those events disprove the poster's original point that this was within his "training".  His training and how he applies it isn't up to us here for scorekeeping  --- it's up to his boss.




Correll said:


> YOu keep citing "The video" without any explanation of what procedure the cop supposedly violated.



_I'm not the fucking cop, Dumbass._  I don't *NEED *to know what the procedures are or are not.  *HE* DOES.

Having no awareness of the event at all I could be told simply that "deputy Goon took action X (with no details on the action) and was fired for violating police procedure".

That's it.  It makes the whole point as to whether or not Deputy Goon violated procedure.  Same as "plumber apprentice Smith worked on a drain and was fired for violating proper plumbing procedure".  It _isn't something that's open to interpretive argument_ -- except between the apprentice and his boss.




Correll said:


> Use of force is part of the job of a cop. All you are demonstrating is that our society is too squeamish to enforce civilized behavior even in a classroom, let alone the Street or God FOrbid, the Border.



"Squeamish" is not at issue here, even if you keep trying to force it into arguments where it was never articulated.  "Use of force" as a tactic is not at issue here either.  DEGREE is.  "Border" is not in any way related to anything whatsoever here.  Columbia isn't even anywhere near a STATE border.

"Civilized behavior" is a sick joke.  You're apparently so eager to lick the boots of authority that you're willing to turn a blind eye to a vicious attack in which a 16-year-old girl is put in a choke hold, flipped over backward IN A DESK, that desk smashing into another person's desk nearly impaling her in the skull and then thrown against a wall.  You authoritarian sycophants really give me the urge to regurge.  Grow a pair one of these days and stand up for We the People there, Neville Chamberlain.

Oh wait -- speaking of "civilized behavior", one of the students did that, stood up to say something about this girl who no one in the class knew, on the basis of simple justice.  Deputy Goon *arrested her too.
*
Holy shit man,_ grow a pair _already.  Learn to stand the fuck up for your own rights as a free citizen and quit slacking off the rest of us who are willing to stand up to abuse of that citizenship.  If we were a football team would you be handing off the ball to the other team's defense?  That's what you're desperately trying to find a way to do here.

And on what planet would a classroom full of kids be deemed a MORE -- not LESS -- appropriate place for storm trooper tactics than the street?  Are you smoking crack?

Again ---  learn to read.  You look pathetic here.


----------



## Pogo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands.
Click to expand...


  Outstanding.

The Coppologists won't get it.  They'll continue to go  in their eternal quest to set the bar of Denialism deeper and deeper.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outstanding.
> 
> The Coppologists won't get it.  They'll continue to go  in their eternal quest to set the bar of Denialism deeper and deeper.
Click to expand...

They get it they just cannot admit such ...


----------



## dannyboys

danielpalos said:


> We should be glad no serious injuries occurred.


Had Fields attempted to "cuff" the bitch while she was still sitting in her desk the chances are very good she would have suffered an injury.
You sit at a desk with a back on it and have someone take your arms and "cuff" you. Then get back to us.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What's in the video" cannot be considered "an authority" dumb shit.
> 
> I can't believe you continue to dig yourself deeper here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb. You kept bringing up the fact the cop was fired as evidence of wrong doing.
> 
> Pure Appeal to Authority and I explained how so step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I FUCKING DO NOT.  Your claiming something that does not exist DOES NOT MAKE IT A REAL THING, *DUMBASS.*
> 
> For about the tenth time, *the evidence is in the video.  *The sentence "the evidence is in the video" does not somehow morph itself into "the fact the cop was fired is evidence of wrongdoing" just because that's what you _wish _it had said.
> 
> Lern too reed, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is what's in the video ALL of the evidence? Or just a piece of the larger incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all the evidence that's needed.  Unless you have more that shows where he dragged her out by the hair and set her on fire.
> 
> That's not the point; the poster keeps trying to put words in my mouth so he can point to what he thinks is a fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^Liberal saying "all the evidence isn't needed". Just the part making the cop look as bad as possible i suppose .
> 
> Remember this folks. At least 2 liberals saying that only this piece of evidence matters....and "all the evidence" isn't important here. UNLIKE cases like Ferguson....where they want all evidence released immediately.
> 
> They only want evidence that supports the end result they want. They never want just the whole truth.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN --- do you have evidence that Deputy Goon took her out and drew and quartered her?  Or the other girl who stood up to say 'stop'?  If so bring it on.  We can't comment on evidence we don't have.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIght here, Buc's statement.
> 
> "He used force as he's trained."
> 
> And your response where you cite the fact he was fired as evidence that the cop violated procedure.
> 
> "Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness."
> 
> That's an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARTH TO ILLITERATI..... EARTH TO ILLITERATI....
> 
> Read the phrase I responded to.  You've already quoted it twice here:
> 
> "He used force as he's trained." -- the key phrase to which I responded being .... wait for it...
> 
> "as he's _trained_"
> 
> That is what I took issue with.  Way back there in  post -- that wasn't even made to you in the first place.
> The poster attempted to maintain that picking up a 16-year-old girl literally half his size by the desk, flipping it over nearly impaling a bystander in the eye and (almost certainly destroying her laptop) and then literally throwing her against a wall ---- is what he's "trained" to do.
> 
> _WHO_ is his superior that oversees that training and whether it's properly applied?
> and _WHO _fired him for what he did?
> 
> Well whattaya know --- same guy.  The guy who assessed him is the guy who's _supposed to be _assessing him.  Stop the fuckin' presses.
> That's how I know he did *not *apply that force "as he's trained".  The sheriff already _said _as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT obvious that the only possible reason he could have been fired is that he didn't
> 
> "use force as he's trained".
> 
> I presented a completely reasonable alternative, ie that the Authority in question fired the cop to cover the Authority's own ass.
> 
> 
> YOu have refused to address that possibility repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU presented second-guessing conspiracy theories based on *nothing*.  And then you want to call "fallacy"?  Poster please.
> 
> 
> Whether the sheriff *fires him *or not is ultimately irrelevant to this point; he's already articulated that the goon went beyond the pale of proper procedure.  Actually considering the blatant disregard police in general have for their own excess, we can presume that even in the sheriff's analysis, he went WAY beyond -- to the point where he found the action indefensible and had no alternative.  And "wid a quickness" is a reference to the fact that it took him only _two days_ to come to that conclusion --- versus the usual hemming and hawing about "well uh we're doing an 'internal investigation'... "
> 
> The act of firing him would seem logical under the circumstance but it's not a given; he could have gone the usual route of suspension with pay while we "internally investigate" which is a euphemism for "wait for the outrage to die down".  But here he didn't have that latitude.  On the other hand based only on what we've seen on video he could also have charged Deputy Goon with assault and/or reckless endangerment.  So far he stopped short of that, again there's that police closed-ranks mentality.
> 
> Then there's the fact that the _school itself_ banned the goon from any of its facilities, before that action was taken.  That doesn't have anything to do with what proper police procedure is but it does show us the school itself saw Goon as a threat.
> 
> NONE of that is an "Appeal to Authority" as it's not even part of an argument -- it's simply stating factual events.  And the course of those events disprove the poster's original point that this was within his "training".  His training and how he applies it isn't up to us here for scorekeeping  --- it's up to his boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu keep citing "The video" without any explanation of what procedure the cop supposedly violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I'm not the fucking cop, Dumbass._  I don't *NEED *to know what the procedures are or are not.  *HE* DOES.
> 
> Having no awareness of the event at all I could be told simply that "deputy Goon took action X (with no details on the action) and was fired for violating police procedure".
> 
> That's it.  It makes the whole point as to whether or not Deputy Goon violated procedure.  Same as "plumber apprentice Smith worked on a drain and was fired for violating proper plumbing procedure".  It _isn't something that's open to interpretive argument_ -- except between the apprentice and his boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use of force is part of the job of a cop. All you are demonstrating is that our society is too squeamish to enforce civilized behavior even in a classroom, let alone the Street or God FOrbid, the Border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Squeamish" is not at issue here, even if you keep trying to force it into arguments where it was never articulated.  "Use of force" as a tactic is not at issue here either.  DEGREE is.  "Border" is not in any way related to anything whatsoever here.  Columbia isn't even anywhere near a STATE border.
> 
> "Civilized behavior" is a sick joke.  You're apparently so eager to lick the boots of authority that you're willing to turn a blind eye to a vicious attack in which a 16-year-old girl is put in a choke hold, flipped over backward IN A DESK, that desk smashing into another person's desk nearly impaling her in the skull and then thrown against a wall.  You authoritarian sycophants really give me the urge to regurge.  Grow a pair one of these days and stand up for We the People there, Neville Chamberlain.
> 
> Oh wait -- speaking of "civilized behavior", one of the students did that, stood up to say something about this girl who no one in the class knew, on the basis of simple justice.  Deputy Goon *arrested her too.
> *
> Holy shit man,_ grow a pair _already.  Learn to stand the fuck up for your own rights as a free citizen and quit slacking off the rest of us who are willing to stand up to abuse of that citizenship.  If we were a football team would you be handing off the ball to the other team's defense?  That's what you're desperately trying to find a way to do here.
> 
> And on what planet would a classroom full of kids be deemed a MORE -- not LESS -- appropriate place for storm trooper tactics than the street?  Are you smoking crack?
> 
> Again ---  learn to read.  You look pathetic here.
Click to expand...




Most of your post is  just emotionally bs. I have dealt with the two main points such as they are.

And when you cite the actions of an Authority as evidence you are right, that's an Appeal to Authority. Just stop doing that and I'll stop point out it's a Logical Fallacy.


1. The size and age of the young woman who refused to leave the room and had to be forcible removed is irrelevant, no matter how upsetting it is to you personally.

2, THe Police Chief says it is a violation of procedure? WHat is the proper procedure for dragging a young woman out of a school chair? THey have a standard procedure for that? 

That sounds like vague cover your ass bullshit.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> And when you cite the actions of an Authority as evidence you are right, that's an Appeal to Authority. Just stop doing that and I'll stop point out it's a Logical Fallacy.



Actually, stop trying to find fallacies where none exist and I'll stop schooling you on what they are and are not.  I mean it's a neat thing having a new toy and all but you've gotta learn how it works.

I've cited no outside authority.  I simply restated the fact -- which is not subject to debate -- that the goon's boss assessed his actions and found them over the top.  Period.  That's not a matter of opinion.



Correll said:


> 1. The size and age of the young woman who refused to leave the room and had to be forcible removed is irrelevant, no matter how upsetting it is to you personally.



Once again sticking words in my mouth?  "How upsetting it is to me personally" is irrelevant.  "How much latitude authority figures are given to abuse the public" is the crux of the matter here.  You seem to want to constantly water this down into an emotional thing.  That time of the month is it?

The size and age, relative to his size and -- not "age" but _build_ --- are irrelevant to the transgression and enforcement of the law, but it's crucial to the degree of his assault upon her and endangerment of the girl sitting behind her.  In colloquial terms, he flipped the fuck out.  And he's damn lucky it wasn't far worse, no thanks to his reckless endangerment.




Correll said:


> 2, THe Police Chief says it is a violation of procedure? WHat is the proper procedure for dragging a young woman out of a school chair? THey have a standard procedure for that?



Fucked if I know, you'd have to ask him.  But I have no doubt it does not include choke holds, flipping over backward, endangering innocent bystanders or throwing the subject into a wall.

But again, that's his job to assess, and he assessed it.  Period.  I really don't need to know which of those are more violation than others.  Apparently you do, for whatever proxy-bootlicking reasons.  Good luck on that quest.

Hey why don't you go visit Deputy Goon and ask him?  How much do you weigh?  Don't worry, the rest of us will still be here backing you up while you're getting kicked in the face while licking his boots.  You know, standing up for the simple human rights you're so bent on giving away...  with any luck you'll still be able to murmur through your broken teeth, "thank you Sir, may I have another?"




Correll said:


> That sounds like vague cover your ass bullshit.



That sounds like a concession.


----------



## dannyboys

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you cite the actions of an Authority as evidence you are right, that's an Appeal to Authority. Just stop doing that and I'll stop point out it's a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, stop trying to find fallacies where none exist and I'll stop schooling you on what they are and are not.  I mean it's a neat thing having a new toy and all but you've gotta learn how it works.
> 
> I've cited no outside authority.  I simply restated the fact -- which is not subject to debate -- that the goon's boss assessed his actions and found them over the top.  Period.  That's not a matter of opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The size and age of the young woman who refused to leave the room and had to be forcible removed is irrelevant, no matter how upsetting it is to you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again sticking words in my mouth?  "How upsetting it is to me personally" is irrelevant.  "How much latitude authority figures are given to abuse the public" is the crux of the matter here.  You seem to want to constantly water this down into an emotional thing.  That time of the month is it?
> 
> The size and age, relative to his size and -- not "age" but _build_ --- are irrelevant to the transgression and enforcement of the law, but it's crucial to the degree of his assault upon her and endangerment of the girl sitting behind her.  In colloquial terms, he flipped the fuck out.  And he's damn lucky it wasn't far worse, no thanks to his reckless endangerment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2, THe Police Chief says it is a violation of procedure? WHat is the proper procedure for dragging a young woman out of a school chair? THey have a standard procedure for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucked if I know, you'd have to ask him.  But I have no doubt it does not include choke holds, flipping over backward, endangering innocent bystanders or throwing the subject into a wall.
> 
> But again, that's his job to assess, and he assessed it.  Period.  I really don't need to know which of those are more violation than others.  Apparently you do, for whatever proxy-bootlicking reasons.  Good luck on that quest.
> 
> Hey why don't you go visit Deputy Goon and ask him?  How much do you weigh?  Don't worry, the rest of us will still be here backing you up while you're getting kicked in the face while licking his boots.  You know, standing up for the simple human rights you're so bent on giving away...  with any luck you'll still be able to murmur through your broken teeth, "thank you Sir, may I have another?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like vague cover your ass bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like a concession.
Click to expand...

Please let us know when Field's is charged with any unlawful act.
You see pal the fact that Fields was never/will never be charged with any unlawful act means he has a 100% lock on winning a 'wrongful dismissal suit' period. That's just for starters.
His Police Union lawyers are already having meetings with the sheriff, the county and the school district.
They are going to pony up a total of about 800K in a structured settlement with Fields........who won't have to pay a nickle to the lawyers who are being 100% reimbursed from the funds the Police Union have set aside. 
Every time I saw my union fee deduction I understood if I were ever to get railroaded for doing my job by some asshole LIB politician the union lawyers would be there to help.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you cite the actions of an Authority as evidence you are right, that's an Appeal to Authority. Just stop doing that and I'll stop point out it's a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, stop trying to find fallacies where none exist and I'll stop schooling you on what they are and are not.  I mean it's a neat thing having a new toy and all but you've gotta learn how it works.
> 
> I've cited no outside authority.  I simply restated the fact -- which is not subject to debate -- that the goon's boss assessed his actions and found them over the top.  Period.  That's not a matter of opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The size and age of the young woman who refused to leave the room and had to be forcible removed is irrelevant, no matter how upsetting it is to you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again sticking words in my mouth?  "How upsetting it is to me personally" is irrelevant.  "How much latitude authority figures are given to abuse the public" is the crux of the matter here.  You seem to want to constantly water this down into an emotional thing.  That time of the month is it?
> 
> The size and age, relative to his size and -- not "age" but _build_ --- are irrelevant to the transgression and enforcement of the law, but it's crucial to the degree of his assault upon her and endangerment of the girl sitting behind her.  In colloquial terms, he flipped the fuck out.  And he's damn lucky it wasn't far worse, no thanks to his reckless endangerment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2, THe Police Chief says it is a violation of procedure? WHat is the proper procedure for dragging a young woman out of a school chair? THey have a standard procedure for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucked if I know, you'd have to ask him.  But I have no doubt it does not include choke holds, flipping over backward, endangering innocent bystanders or throwing the subject into a wall.
> 
> But again, that's his job to assess, and he assessed it.  Period.  I really don't need to know which of those are more violation than others.  Apparently you do, for whatever proxy-bootlicking reasons.  Good luck on that quest.
> 
> Hey why don't you go visit Deputy Goon and ask him?  How much do you weigh?  Don't worry, the rest of us will still be here backing you up while you're getting kicked in the face while licking his boots.  You know, standing up for the simple human rights you're so bent on giving away...  with any luck you'll still be able to murmur through your broken teeth, "thank you Sir, may I have another?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like vague cover your ass bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like a concession.
Click to expand...



1. An Authority does not have to be an outside Authority for An Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.

2. THe "degree of the assault"? THe one that the Authority you trust so much says was uninjured? What degree of assault is "no injury"? Jeez, it's funny, you think with such a big cop "flipping out" on such a small girl that she would have been badly hurt.

3. Actually, my understanding of police procedure is that if a criminal punches a cop that justifies quite a bit of force, which this young woman did.

4. And me calling the Police Chief's statement "vague cover your ass bullshit" could in no way be seen as a concession by me. Don't play dishonest games. I will call you on such bullshit.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside Authority for An Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.



To be an Appeal to Authority fallacy, it sure does.  It has to be some source outside the argument.  Which doesn't apply here, since there IS NO argument.

Police chief fired Deputy Goon.  That's a *fact*.  Not open to debate.

If I were to quote Herman V. Finstervlep opining that said goon should have been charged with assault and reckless endangerment, AND maintained that therefore it "proves" Deputy Goon did so, THEN you would have an Appeal to Authority.

But ..................................................................................................... I didn't.

Sucks to be you.




Correll said:


> 2. THe "degree of the assault"? THe one that the Authority you trust so much says was uninjured? What degree of assault is "no injury"? Jeez, it's funny, you think with such a big cop "flipping out" on such a small girl that she would have been badly hurt.



No point made here, no response warranted.




Correll said:


> 3. Actually, my understanding of police procedure is that if a criminal punches a cop that justifies quite a bit of force, which this young woman did.



Which is not at all what she did, since she was literally in no position to do so.




Correll said:


> 4. And me calling the Police Chief's statement "vague cover your ass bullshit" could in no way be seen as a concession by me. Don't play dishonest games. I will call you on such bullshit.



Get this straight Clyde -- I'm the one calling out YOUR dishonesty.  And I just did it again in the previous line.

Anything else?


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if further investigation shows differently, I will accept that as well. My point is that I wasn't there, and I'm not a cop. I'll leave the final verdict to the experts.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
Click to expand...


"A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
Click to expand...



Really?  I'm still waiting for you to articulate why you said this girl whose name you don't even know should be "expelled".  Since last week.  Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.

Give us your definition for "thug".

Yanno what -- I've got TWO cellphones.  Am I a double-thug? 
Or do I have to be black?

I get the idea that black people just get awarded extra thug points.  It's just not fair.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outstanding.
> 
> The Coppologists won't get it.  They'll continue to go  in their eternal quest to set the bar of Denialism deeper and deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get it they just cannot admit such ...
Click to expand...


Handicapped by low intelligence and abnormal psychology. A debilitating mix.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one "expert" and he's a politician throwing his deputy under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
Click to expand...


That's not it?


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm still waiting for you to articulate why you said this girl whose name you don't even know should be "expelled".  Since last week.  Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Give us your definition for "thug".
> 
> Yanno what -- I've got TWO cellphones.  Am I a double-thug?
> Or do I have to be black?
> 
> I get the idea that black people just get awarded extra thug points.  It's just not fair.
Click to expand...


Keep waiting retard.


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then the police union will sue.
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not it?
Click to expand...


Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm still waiting for you to articulate why you said this girl whose name you don't even know should be "expelled".  Since last week.  Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Give us your definition for "thug".
> 
> Yanno what -- I've got TWO cellphones.  Am I a double-thug?
> Or do I have to be black?
> 
> I get the idea that black people just get awarded extra thug points.  It's just not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep waiting retard.
Click to expand...


Waiting doesn't require any work on my end so -- whatever.

Now, if I had made an assertion I couldn't find any way to back up --- that would be a heavy load.

Sucketh to be thee.



PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm still waiting for you to articulate why you said this girl whose name you don't even know should be "expelled".  Since last week.  Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Give us your definition for "thug".
> 
> Yanno what -- I've got TWO cellphones.  Am I a double-thug?
> Or do I have to be black?
> 
> I get the idea that black people just get awarded extra thug points.  It's just not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep waiting retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waiting doesn't require any work on my end so -- whatever.
> 
> Now, if I had made an assertion I couldn't find any way to back up --- that would be a heavy load.
> 
> Sucketh to be thee.
Click to expand...


You can't understand what you read and that results in you getting things wrong and being impossible to explain things to. If I had your mental shortcomings it would suck. I don't so I'm just fine thanks.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm still waiting for you to articulate why you said this girl whose name you don't even know should be "expelled".  Since last week.  Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Give us your definition for "thug".
> 
> Yanno what -- I've got TWO cellphones.  Am I a double-thug?
> Or do I have to be black?
> 
> I get the idea that black people just get awarded extra thug points.  It's just not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep waiting retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waiting doesn't require any work on my end so -- whatever.
> 
> Now, if I had made an assertion I couldn't find any way to back up --- that would be a heavy load.
> 
> Sucketh to be thee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand what you read and that results in you getting things wrong and being impossible to explain things to. If I had your mental shortcomings it would suck. I don't so I'm just fine thanks.
Click to expand...



So to review ---- if you could pull yourself away from your arsenal long enough to administrate a school, you'd expel this student, and when she and her parents inquired as to what the expulsion was for, you'd hem and haw for several days and then go "keep waiting retard".

That about covers it.


----------



## Kondor3

dannyboys said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, given America's 15-second _Short Attention Span Theater_ symptomology...
> 
> Is anyone besides a fraction of the blogging community still talking about this, or really giving two shits?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently YOU care. You're here desperately attempting to feed people an old Hillary piece of bullshit: "at this point who cares".
> Guess what pal? The Police Union lawyers care. Field's cares. The school board and the county and the sheriff who have each received a nice envelope containing copies of the numerous lawsuits field's Police Union lawyers have already filed with the courts certainly care. The settlement will cost the above mentioned about 800K.
> That's a lot of colored pencils, county office staff salaries and patrol car's tanks of gas.
> Oh ya. The feral negro bitch certainly cares. The Police Union lawyer are the best in the country. THEY are going to make sure the bitch is made an example of BIG TIME!
> "Fuck with one of our LEO's we we are going to fuck with you bitch".
Click to expand...

Calm yourself, Princess... frankly, I don't give a rat's ass about either the Feral Teen nor the Busted Cop... my words meant exactly what they said...

Have we beat this frigging thing into the ground yet? Are we ready to stop flogging a dead horse? Lots of far more important stuff to deal with.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
Click to expand...


You just made no point whatsoever.


----------



## Jarlaxle

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs. Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect? Yes you are. Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, cops should start shooting jaywalkers and litterers...
Click to expand...


It should be legal to run over jaywalkers.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bucs90 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fields has the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf.........'pro-bono'.
> They are 100% reimbursed from Police Union funds set aside for just such a case as this one.
> Fields is going to settle with the county for close to one million dollars.
> The negro bitch can look forward to a lifetime, however short it will be, of praying she never needs to call LE. She'll have a list of felony crimes which will mean she won't even be able to get a job at a fucking FF take-out.
> Welfare and food stamps. What a lovely way to spend the rest of one's pathetic loser life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, Fields will be lucky if he stays out of prison.
> 
> Not with his previous uses of excessive force against children. Not with this video.  No one other than a hateful klansman could look at this video and not say, "Damn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'll  be back on patrol within 2 years....but with a house paid off by his settlement check. Wanna make a bet on it??
Click to expand...


With any luck, he will be 6' under after a closed-casket service in 2 years.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bucs90 said:


> Ahhh.....a long list of custom police memes. Always a good way to enhance the debate.
> 
> I looked at the links. Not a single officers name/rank was listed.



Hmm...maybe because cops that do not conform to the Blue Wall Of Silence end up (at best) ostracized?!


----------



## Jarlaxle

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
Click to expand...


They should go to maximum security's general population, with "BENT COP" tattooed on their faces.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bucs90 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's completely fine and even patriotic to ask questions of authority.
> 
> However...there's a time for it. When a cop is putting hands on and detaining you....do not physically resist. It's that simple. If you avoid that....99.999999999999999999999% chance you will not be harmed at all.
> 
> But...CHOOSE to resist? I'd say it's about a 50% chance you're gonna get a foot in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if then you collect a big judgement from a fired cop.  So I'm actually kind of good with that. Wealth redistribution, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not how it works. On duty...cop has civil immunity as long as he is not convicted of a crime. Can sue him as an agent of the government...but can't go after his personal ownings.
Click to expand...


Which is ANOTHER thing that needs to go away.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ravi said:


> When did it become acceptable for the police to beat kids?



It always was...but now, they are getting caught at it.


----------



## Jarlaxle

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start arresting and prosecuting more cops, and their behavior will change. Nothing scares a cop more than the thought of doing prison time with those he or she locked up. The mere threat of losing their job isn't enough. They have to face serious prison time. Otherwise, they'll continue to believe they can get away with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't go to general population. They go to minimum security isolated wings. It's a guaranteed target...just like celebrities...so they don't go to general. I know it breaks your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, the thought scares the shite out of em. The thought of losing their job just isn't enough. There has to be a serious threat of being arrested & prosecuted. Right now, that threat is just an empty one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
Click to expand...


No, that is an out-and-out LIE.


----------



## Jarlaxle

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. They are held to the same laws and courts as everyone else. Self defense is self defense. For everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The System's rigged. Most cops get away with their crimes. And they always have. Until the recent advent of the cell phone camera, most Americans have been completely clueless as to the extent of their arrogant bullying.
> 
> And we've only scratched the surface. Police corruption and violence is the norm. It's time to start arresting and prosecuting more aggressively. A message has to be sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curious that only those who have a history of breaking the law have a negative attitude of LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not so curiuos at all, that all of those who have a history of sycophantic authority-hugging have a  positive attitude toward LEO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
Click to expand...


That is either the stupidest or the most dishonest thing EVER POSTED ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## Jarlaxle

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of a 'Stockholm Syndrome' effect for most Americans in regards to authority, and especially police. They've been conditioned to take their abuse from authority and learn to embrace it. Most Americans now sympathize with and vehemently defend those abusing them. It's the old 'If you can't beat em, join em' scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. How many times have you been sent to prison?
> Are you now in a halfway house? Awaiting trial? Got any outstanding warrants?
> Law abiding people never have anything to fear from LE. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you've been told anyway. We should all fear this Police State. It's effecting all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But his question is valid.  All cop haters have a reason for hating cops, usually stemming from their own lawless behavior.  Tell us some more about how you "fought the law and the law won."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate cops. I hate bad cops. And i'm sick of em getting away with their crimes. Losing their jobs just isn't good enough. They need to be arrested and prosecuted, just like average Citizens are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So parole?  Was it armed robbery or just a simple case of B&E or trafficking meth?
> 
> Only criminals hate cops, so you have outed yourself as a criminal. I'm just curious as to what kind.
Click to expand...


Does it HURT to be this stupid?


----------



## Jarlaxle

paulitician said:


> Right, they're not soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. We don't want our police kicking Citizens' doors down and killing at will. If they wanna be soldiers, fine. Let em join up and go fight ISIS. We don't want roided-up militarized police terrorizing Citizens. It's time to end the militarization and begin holding police accountable.



Had my brother behaved in Afghanistan the way some cops behave, he would have been court-martialed.


----------



## Jarlaxle

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the Leftist hypocrites:
> 
> STOP CALLING THE COPS IF YOU HATE THEM SO MUCH!
> 
> On behalf of all police officers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's their job to protect and serve. They can't handle it? So be it. Stop whining and go do something else for a living. Go be a rent-a-cop at the mall. No one's gonna miss a dumb roided-up mongoloid cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a cop anymore, you twit. And using references like "dumb roided up mongoloid cop" is precisely the hate I'm talking about that you deny.  You hate cops because you're a felon who fell afoul of the criminal justice system and got EXACTLY what you deserved, but like an immature punk you got everyone to blame but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I already told you, i hate bad cops. And this one is a roided-up mongoloid. Let's check the tale of the tape... An unarmed teenaged girl sitting at a desk vs. a hulking roided-up adult male officer armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol. He's a joke. Fuck em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop haters like you think all cops are bad.  You're the kind that sees a cop and already has a plan to be snarky and uncooperative and (we can only hope) get your ass shot by them. The funny thing is, when your kind calls the cops, which is all the time, you seem to lose that attitude when you think you need them.
> 
> So what's on your felony record.  This is an anonymous platform and nobody knows who you really are, so honesty isn't going to endanger you.
Click to expand...


Why did you get shit-canned off the police force and when?  Were the drug runners paying you off or did you get caught shaking down the local businesses?


----------



## Votto

Jeremiah said:


> She needs to be expelled from the school and he needs to be expelled from the police force.


 

When will Obama invite her to the White House?


----------



## Votto

Jeremiah said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the public outrage for a backtalking disobediant rebellious child to her teacher and then a uniformed police officer is...Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.  It was totally unacceptable and a clear sign of the state of our nation. When our young people witness our politicians lie through their teeth and get away with cold blooded murder (as in the case of Hillary Clinton) and then *continue on a campaign to become president of the United States?!  Without any public outrage? *
> 
> They believe they can get away with anything too.
Click to expand...

 

Children today are reared in public schools that are more or less a moral vacuum.  If they are not taught morality at home they simply will have none.

Essentially the US is now raising a generation of wild animals devoid of respect for authority.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be guite a sight for your family to watch you spend your time in and out of prison. They must be really proud of you.
> Go ahead and 'hate' the cops. One day if we're lucky you'll have a 'hate-on' with a cop and end of feeding the maggots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
Click to expand...


I'm sure he was...he's a nasty, vicious, psychotic turd, so he fits in perfectly.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go start a cop hater thread on it, then.  I'm sure it will be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but he's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, kill em? That's your solution? God, you Authority-Worshippers are so damn lost. No wonder so many cops think they can get away with anything. You deranged kooks have led to them to believe that.
Click to expand...

My solution is zero tolerance. Are you telling me we can't insist kids behave? You act like kids are doing us the favor by showing up to school. Then they behave badly? What would happen in the real world? She'd be fired. 

Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there. You raising a future trashy citizen. We should be able to expel all the kids who aren't trying. Transfer all the kids that are trying to a different class or different school. Make people appreciate school.

If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.

But for some reason public schools are forced to babysit losers. Throw them out. Make it like the military. Both are public institutions. Right?


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.



"Expelled"  ------ for what?
Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
He ran away.




sealybobo said:


> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.




The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but he's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, kill em? That's your solution? God, you Authority-Worshippers are so damn lost. No wonder so many cops think they can get away with anything. You deranged kooks have led to them to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My solution is zero tolerance. Are you telling me we can't insist kids behave? You act like kids are doing us the favor by showing up to school. Then they behave badly? What would happen in the real world? She'd be fired.
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there. You raising a future trashy citizen. We should be able to expel all the kids who aren't trying. Transfer all the kids that are trying to a different class or different school. Make people appreciate school.
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> But for some reason public schools are forced to babysit losers. Throw them out. Make it like the military. Both are public institutions. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching this cop manners?
Click to expand...

Let's see how one of your pussy cops does in there. Put a woman cop there. Without a gun too. 

You just made the good kids less safe.


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching *this cop* manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how one of your pussy cops does in there. Put a woman cop there. Without a gun too.
Click to expand...


"Pussy cops"??  Isn't that term revealing of the entire fuckin' problem.  

But that is an excellent idea -- female cop without a gun.  Why, without a gun they'd have to work with  :::shudder::: _actual people skills.   _ Oh the horror.


One thing I noticed roving around Ireland -- the cops there, they don't carry guns and more to the point they don't walk around with this adversarial attitude of "let's see how many heads I can bust today". Consequently, when the cops arrive or are already there, where we would think "oh shit, it's the cops", Irish people think, "oh good, it's the cops". They're seen as actual public servants who are actually there to serve and protect --- and not public enemies who are there to attack and throw people around.

What a concept.




sealybobo said:


> You just made the good kids less safe.



Horseshit.  You just made EVERYBODY safer.  That -- the safety of their students -- was this school's entire concern when they banned goon-boy from any of their facilities, before he got his ass canned.

"Student safety is and always will be the District's top priority. The District will not tolerate any actions that jeopardize the safety of our students.

"Upon learning of the incident, school and district administrators began an investigation. We are working closely and in full cooperation with the Richland County Sheriff's Department to conduct a thorough and complete investigation.

"Pending the outcome of the investigation, the District has directed that the school resource officer not return to any school in the District." -- _Debbie Hamm, Richland School Disctrict Two Superintendent_

The amount of force used on a female student by a male officer appears to me to be excessive and unnecessary. As the parent of a daughter in Richland School District Two I can assure you that we are taking this matter very seriously. The district superintendent has been in constant contact with the Richland County Sheriff to express our concern over this matter and the district has banned the deputy in question from all District Two property. The Sheriff has assured us that a full investigation is under way and that he wants the same questions answered that we all have about this matter.

"At this time, I will reserve further comment and judgement until the full investigation has been completed. However, I want to assure you that the Richland Two Board and District staff are committed to the safety of all of our students and are taking immediate steps to ensure that our students are treated with the full respect and dignity that they deserve while in our care." --- _Jim Manning, Richland Two Board Chair_​
(Link to both here)​
The fact remains --- you swagger around looking for trouble, you're gonna find it, even if it's trouble you just created.  ESPECIALLY if it's what you just created.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching *this cop* manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how one of your pussy cops does in there. Put a woman cop there. Without a gun too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Pussy cops"??  Isn't that term revealing of the entire fuckin' problem.
> 
> But that is an excellent idea -- female cop without a gun.  Why, without a gun they'd have to work with  :::shudder::: _actual people skills.   _ Oh the horror.
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed roving around Ireland -- the cops there, they don't carry guns and more to the point they don't walk around with this adversarial attitude of "let's see how many heads I can bust today". Consequently, when the cops arrive or are already there, where we would think "oh shit, it's the cops", Irish people think, "oh good, it's the cops". They're seen as actual public servants who are actually there to serve and protect --- and not public enemies who are there to attack and throw people around.
> 
> What a concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made the good kids less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  You just made EVERYBODY safer.  That -- the safety of their students -- was this school's entire concern when they banned goon-boy from any of their facilities, before he got his ass canned.
> 
> "Student safety is and always will be the District's top priority. The District will not tolerate any actions that jeopardize the safety of our students.
> 
> "Upon learning of the incident, school and district administrators began an investigation. We are working closely and in full cooperation with the Richland County Sheriff's Department to conduct a thorough and complete investigation.
> 
> "Pending the outcome of the investigation, the District has directed that the school resource officer not return to any school in the District." -- _Debbie Hamm, Richland School Disctrict Two Superintendent_
> 
> The amount of force used on a female student by a male officer appears to me to be excessive and unnecessary. As the parent of a daughter in Richland School District Two I can assure you that we are taking this matter very seriously. The district superintendent has been in constant contact with the Richland County Sheriff to express our concern over this matter and the district has banned the deputy in question from all District Two property. The Sheriff has assured us that a full investigation is under way and that he wants the same questions answered that we all have about this matter.
> 
> "At this time, I will reserve further comment and judgement until the full investigation has been completed. However, I want to assure you that the Richland Two Board and District staff are committed to the safety of all of our students and are taking immediate steps to ensure that our students are treated with the full respect and dignity that they deserve while in our care." --- _Jim Manning, Richland Two Board Chair_​
> (Link to both here)​
> The fact remains --- you swagger around looking for trouble, you're gonna find it, even if it's trouble you just created.  ESPECIALLY if it's what you just created.
Click to expand...

I agree with a lot of what you said. He was too rough. And I don't know if this school is as rough as the school I went to. 

The kids had guns and knives. Not all of them but they were often found in school. My principal was hospitalized. That happened recently in a detroit school.

But I shouldn't assume that was the same as the school here. I don't think this school was that hard. So you're probably right. But I'd need to know more about this school to have an opinion.


----------



## bucs90

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but he's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, kill em? That's your solution? God, you Authority-Worshippers are so damn lost. No wonder so many cops think they can get away with anything. You deranged kooks have led to them to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My solution is zero tolerance. Are you telling me we can't insist kids behave? You act like kids are doing us the favor by showing up to school. Then they behave badly? What would happen in the real world? She'd be fired.
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there. You raising a future trashy citizen. We should be able to expel all the kids who aren't trying. Transfer all the kids that are trying to a different class or different school. Make people appreciate school.
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> But for some reason public schools are forced to babysit losers. Throw them out. Make it like the military. Both are public institutions. Right?
Click to expand...


100% correct.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching *this cop* manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how one of your pussy cops does in there. Put a woman cop there. Without a gun too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Pussy cops"??  Isn't that term revealing of the entire fuckin' problem.
> 
> But that is an excellent idea -- female cop without a gun.  Why, without a gun they'd have to work with  :::shudder::: _actual people skills.   _ Oh the horror.
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed roving around Ireland -- the cops there, they don't carry guns and more to the point they don't walk around with this adversarial attitude of "let's see how many heads I can bust today". Consequently, when the cops arrive or are already there, where we would think "oh shit, it's the cops", Irish people think, "oh good, it's the cops". They're seen as actual public servants who are actually there to serve and protect --- and not public enemies who are there to attack and throw people around.
> 
> What a concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made the good kids less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  You just made EVERYBODY safer.  That -- the safety of their students -- was this school's entire concern when they banned goon-boy from any of their facilities, before he got his ass canned.
> 
> "Student safety is and always will be the District's top priority. The District will not tolerate any actions that jeopardize the safety of our students.
> 
> "Upon learning of the incident, school and district administrators began an investigation. We are working closely and in full cooperation with the Richland County Sheriff's Department to conduct a thorough and complete investigation.
> 
> "Pending the outcome of the investigation, the District has directed that the school resource officer not return to any school in the District." -- _Debbie Hamm, Richland School Disctrict Two Superintendent_
> 
> The amount of force used on a female student by a male officer appears to me to be excessive and unnecessary. As the parent of a daughter in Richland School District Two I can assure you that we are taking this matter very seriously. The district superintendent has been in constant contact with the Richland County Sheriff to express our concern over this matter and the district has banned the deputy in question from all District Two property. The Sheriff has assured us that a full investigation is under way and that he wants the same questions answered that we all have about this matter.
> 
> "At this time, I will reserve further comment and judgement until the full investigation has been completed. However, I want to assure you that the Richland Two Board and District staff are committed to the safety of all of our students and are taking immediate steps to ensure that our students are treated with the full respect and dignity that they deserve while in our care." --- _Jim Manning, Richland Two Board Chair_​
> (Link to both here)​
> The fact remains --- you swagger around looking for trouble, you're gonna find it, even if it's trouble you just created.  ESPECIALLY if it's what you just created.
Click to expand...


Well hell....let's make them TRUE public servants and give them menus, pen and paper...so they can take our lunch and drink orders. And make them SERVANTS of the highest caliber...and require them to come clean our bathrooms!!

They are public servants....right? At least how you idiots view them.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching *this cop* manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how one of your pussy cops does in there. Put a woman cop there. Without a gun too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Pussy cops"??  Isn't that term revealing of the entire fuckin' problem.
> 
> But that is an excellent idea -- female cop without a gun.  Why, without a gun they'd have to work with  :::shudder::: _actual people skills.   _ Oh the horror.
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed roving around Ireland -- the cops there, they don't carry guns and more to the point they don't walk around with this adversarial attitude of "let's see how many heads I can bust today". Consequently, when the cops arrive or are already there, where we would think "oh shit, it's the cops", Irish people think, "oh good, it's the cops". They're seen as actual public servants who are actually there to serve and protect --- and not public enemies who are there to attack and throw people around.
> 
> What a concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made the good kids less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  You just made EVERYBODY safer.  That -- the safety of their students -- was this school's entire concern when they banned goon-boy from any of their facilities, before he got his ass canned.
> 
> "Student safety is and always will be the District's top priority. The District will not tolerate any actions that jeopardize the safety of our students.
> 
> "Upon learning of the incident, school and district administrators began an investigation. We are working closely and in full cooperation with the Richland County Sheriff's Department to conduct a thorough and complete investigation.
> 
> "Pending the outcome of the investigation, the District has directed that the school resource officer not return to any school in the District." -- _Debbie Hamm, Richland School Disctrict Two Superintendent_
> 
> The amount of force used on a female student by a male officer appears to me to be excessive and unnecessary. As the parent of a daughter in Richland School District Two I can assure you that we are taking this matter very seriously. The district superintendent has been in constant contact with the Richland County Sheriff to express our concern over this matter and the district has banned the deputy in question from all District Two property. The Sheriff has assured us that a full investigation is under way and that he wants the same questions answered that we all have about this matter.
> 
> "At this time, I will reserve further comment and judgement until the full investigation has been completed. However, I want to assure you that the Richland Two Board and District staff are committed to the safety of all of our students and are taking immediate steps to ensure that our students are treated with the full respect and dignity that they deserve while in our care." --- _Jim Manning, Richland Two Board Chair_​
> (Link to both here)​
> The fact remains --- you swagger around looking for trouble, you're gonna find it, even if it's trouble you just created.  ESPECIALLY if it's what you just created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hell....let's make them TRUE public servants and give them menus, pen and paper...so they can take our lunch and drink orders. And make them SERVANTS of the highest caliber...and require them to come clean our bathrooms!!
> 
> They are public servants....right? At least how you idiots view them.
Click to expand...


Scares the fuckin' shit outta your ilk to actually serve the public rather than besiege it, donut?

Oh sorry.... shouldn't have used the word donut.  You prolly didn't even see the rest of the post.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
Click to expand...

If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.

Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching *this cop* manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how one of your pussy cops does in there. Put a woman cop there. Without a gun too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Pussy cops"??  Isn't that term revealing of the entire fuckin' problem.
> 
> But that is an excellent idea -- female cop without a gun.  Why, without a gun they'd have to work with  :::shudder::: _actual people skills.   _ Oh the horror.
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed roving around Ireland -- the cops there, they don't carry guns and more to the point they don't walk around with this adversarial attitude of "let's see how many heads I can bust today". Consequently, when the cops arrive or are already there, where we would think "oh shit, it's the cops", Irish people think, "oh good, it's the cops". They're seen as actual public servants who are actually there to serve and protect --- and not public enemies who are there to attack and throw people around.
> 
> What a concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made the good kids less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  You just made EVERYBODY safer.  That -- the safety of their students -- was this school's entire concern when they banned goon-boy from any of their facilities, before he got his ass canned.
> 
> "Student safety is and always will be the District's top priority. The District will not tolerate any actions that jeopardize the safety of our students.
> 
> "Upon learning of the incident, school and district administrators began an investigation. We are working closely and in full cooperation with the Richland County Sheriff's Department to conduct a thorough and complete investigation.
> 
> "Pending the outcome of the investigation, the District has directed that the school resource officer not return to any school in the District." -- _Debbie Hamm, Richland School Disctrict Two Superintendent_
> 
> The amount of force used on a female student by a male officer appears to me to be excessive and unnecessary. As the parent of a daughter in Richland School District Two I can assure you that we are taking this matter very seriously. The district superintendent has been in constant contact with the Richland County Sheriff to express our concern over this matter and the district has banned the deputy in question from all District Two property. The Sheriff has assured us that a full investigation is under way and that he wants the same questions answered that we all have about this matter.
> 
> "At this time, I will reserve further comment and judgement until the full investigation has been completed. However, I want to assure you that the Richland Two Board and District staff are committed to the safety of all of our students and are taking immediate steps to ensure that our students are treated with the full respect and dignity that they deserve while in our care." --- _Jim Manning, Richland Two Board Chair_​
> (Link to both here)​
> The fact remains --- you swagger around looking for trouble, you're gonna find it, even if it's trouble you just created.  ESPECIALLY if it's what you just created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hell....let's make them TRUE public servants and give them menus, pen and paper...so they can take our lunch and drink orders. And make them SERVANTS of the highest caliber...and require them to come clean our bathrooms!!
> 
> They are public servants....right? At least how you idiots view them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scares the fuckin' shit outta your ilk to actually serve the public rather than besiege it, donut?
> 
> Oh sorry.... shouldn't have used the word donut.  You prolly didn't even see the rest of the post.
Click to expand...


Yeah I saw it. Summary: "Blah blah...cops suck; blah blah...cops should be like unarmed Ireland cops; blah blah be a servant".


So....what should cops do to be "true servants"?? Your vague idealistic response should be entertaining.

Cops dont serve individuals. They serve society. Sometimes...an individual's concern is addressed as a part of the greater good for society. Sometimes....an individual is the problem causing a problem to the greater society...and cops must enforce laws upon that individual ON BEHALF of the greater society.

That concept is WAY too complex for you. I get that. But that is the nature of what and who cops serve. They don't serve YOU. They serve the society YOU live in. Sometimes you may be the problem...sometimes you are the one in need....most times you are neither and go about life not knowing what's going on. 99% of which one you are...is your own choices and lifestyle. So don't blame cops for where you chose to be.


----------



## paulitician

Jarlaxle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, they're not soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. We don't want our police kicking Citizens' doors down and killing at will. If they wanna be soldiers, fine. Let em join up and go fight ISIS. We don't want roided-up militarized police terrorizing Citizens. It's time to end the militarization and begin holding police accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had my brother behaved in Afghanistan the way some cops behave, he would have been court-martialed.
Click to expand...


Excellent point. Thanks.


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
Click to expand...


Assuming based on --- what?

From reports within the class she's a new student who didn't talk to anybody, and apparently she pulled her cellphone out and was uncooperative about putting it back so the teacher called in the goon squad.  That teacher's no longer doing that class.  According to her attorney she's an orphan in foster care.

That's about all anyone knows, so .... not sure how you get to "ghetto" out of that.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming based on --- what?
> 
> From reports within the class she's a new student who didn't talk to anybody, and apparently she pulled her cellphone out and was uncooperative about putting it back so the teacher called in the goon squad.  That teacher's no longer doing that class.  According to her attorney she's an orphan in foster care.
> 
> That's about all anyone knows, so .... not sure how you get to "ghetto" out of that.
Click to expand...


She has mom and grandma alive....they just didn't want her ass. Like many ghetto parents. Dad...draw a number. They have no clue who or where he is.

And she's new...because her last school kicked her out. For....guess what?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> So....what should cops do to be "true servants"?? Your vague idealistic response should be entertaining.
> 
> Cops dont serve individuals. They serve society.



And what exactly is "society" comprised of?   Pretzels?

What should cops do to be servants?  Their job, that's what. Stop swaggering around looking to see how many heads you can bust.  Stop addressing the public as if it's an enemy and you're some kind of occupying army.  Start working WITH us instead of AGAINST us.

I might add ---- FUCKING DUH.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
Click to expand...


The cop behaved much worse. He viciously attacked her. Thank God he's no longer a cop. He was a danger to the Citizenry. But in my own personal opinion, losing his job isn't enough. He should have been charged with assault and booked. He got off too easy.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming based on --- what?
> 
> From reports within the class she's a new student who didn't talk to anybody, and apparently she pulled her cellphone out and was uncooperative about putting it back so the teacher called in the goon squad.  That teacher's no longer doing that class.  According to her attorney she's an orphan in foster care.
> 
> That's about all anyone knows, so .... not sure how you get to "ghetto" out of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has mom and grandma alive....they just didn't want her ass. Like many ghetto parents. Dad...draw a number. They have no clue who or where he is.
> 
> And she's new...because her last school kicked her out. For....guess what?
Click to expand...


I know this is a fool's errand but ------ link?

Doesn't matter.  Your racist asshole attempt to dehumanize yet another citizen so that you can issue a pass for yet more head-busting is noted and logged.


----------



## Pogo

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop behaved much worse. He viciously attacked her. Thank God he's no longer a cop. He was a danger to the Citizenry. But in my own personal opinion, losing his job isn't enough. He should have been charged with assault and booked. He got off too easy.
Click to expand...


And reckless endangerment too.  Check out the girl sitting behind the action*, whose desk took the force of the desk flipped over (with the student still in it).  She's very nearly *impaled in the eye*, and her laptop screen is almost certainly shattered.


* second video on this page -- don't know how to embed it here


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what should cops do to be "true servants"?? Your vague idealistic response should be entertaining.
> 
> Cops dont serve individuals. They serve society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is "society" comprised of?   Pretzels?
> 
> What should cops do to be servants?  Their job, that's what. Stop swaggering around looking to see how many heads you can bust.  Stop addressing the public as if it's an enemy and you're some kind of occupying army.  Start working WITH us instead of AGAINST us.
> 
> I might add ---- FUCKING DUH.
Click to expand...


Yeah...you don't get it.

You say they can serve by "doing their job". Ok. THEIR JOB is "LAW ENFORCEMENT". Not hugging. Not ass kissing. Not being a god damn guidance counselor.

Someone violates a law. Cops arrive. Decide to enforce it or not. Use force if the person resists the arrest or ticket. Use self defense if attacked. And ya know....when people violate a petty law and are nice and cooperative...cops usually are very leniant. But fuck with them and be a prick...or worse, assault them or resist...and guess what? It's not gonna go well.

THAT IS their job. Nothing more. Nothing less.

All this hug-a-thug nonsense community policing came from politicians and liberals who wanted to appease cop haters and to try to make people like the rule enforcers...which is almost impossible by human nature.

They do work WITH us....when US are the good guys. If you are the one breaking the law....THEIR JOB is not to work with you.

That's the job. You can be a miserable shithead the rest of you rife trying to swim up a waterfall and change it....or you can accept it and start following the rules that your fellow citizens passed.


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop behaved much worse. He viciously attacked her. Thank God he's no longer a cop. He was a danger to the Citizenry. But in my own personal opinion, losing his job isn't enough. He should have been charged with assault and booked. He got off too easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And reckless endangerment too.  Check out the girl sitting behind the action, whose desk took the force of the desk flipped over (with the student still in it).  She's very nearly *impaled in the eye*, and her laptop screen is almost certainly shattered.
Click to expand...


Yeah, pretty ugly stuff. He got off easy. But that's usually the way it goes. They get suspended or lose their jobs. They very rarely get charged and prosecuted. The System's rigged.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm still waiting for you to articulate why you said this girl whose name you don't even know should be "expelled".  Since last week.  Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Give us your definition for "thug".
> 
> Yanno what -- I've got TWO cellphones.  Am I a double-thug?
> Or do I have to be black?
> 
> I get the idea that black people just get awarded extra thug points.  It's just not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep waiting retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waiting doesn't require any work on my end so -- whatever.
> 
> Now, if I had made an assertion I couldn't find any way to back up --- that would be a heavy load.
> 
> Sucketh to be thee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand what you read and that results in you getting things wrong and being impossible to explain things to. If I had your mental shortcomings it would suck. I don't so I'm just fine thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So to review ---- if you could pull yourself away from your arsenal long enough to administrate a school, you'd expel this student, and when she and her parents inquired as to what the expulsion was for, you'd hem and haw for several days and then go "keep waiting retard".
> 
> That about covers it.
Click to expand...


ZZZZZzzzzzzz......


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what should cops do to be "true servants"?? Your vague idealistic response should be entertaining.
> 
> Cops dont serve individuals. They serve society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is "society" comprised of?   Pretzels?
> 
> What should cops do to be servants?  Their job, that's what. Stop swaggering around looking to see how many heads you can bust.  Stop addressing the public as if it's an enemy and you're some kind of occupying army.  Start working WITH us instead of AGAINST us.
> 
> I might add ---- FUCKING DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...you don't get it.
> 
> You say they can serve by "doing their job". Ok. THEIR JOB is "LAW ENFORCEMENT". Not hugging. Not ass kissing. Not being a god damn guidance counselor.
> 
> Someone violates a law. Cops arrive. Decide to enforce it or not. Use force if the person resists the arrest or ticket. Use self defense if attacked. And ya know....when people violate a petty law and are nice and cooperative...cops usually are very leniant. But fuck with them and be a prick...or worse, assault them or resist...and guess what? It's not gonna go well.
> 
> THAT IS their job. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> All this hug-a-thug nonsense community policing came from politicians and liberals who wanted to appease cop haters and to try to make people like the rule enforcers...which is almost impossible by human nature.
> 
> They do work WITH us....when US are the good guys. If you are the one breaking the law....THEIR JOB is not to work with you.
> 
> That's the job. You can be a miserable shithead the rest of you rife trying to swim up a waterfall and change it....or you can accept it and start following the rules that your fellow citizens passed.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself you lying scumbag racist asshole piece of shit.  Vermin like you forever trying to divide and dehumanize people so you can bust seven more heads because you're too fucking stupid to think your way out of a situation any other way make me want to puke.  That's why you're not in the uniform --- you're not fit to wear it.  

Go straight to hell and never come back.  And take Stormtrooper Ben Dover and Jackbooter Eric Casebolt with you.  Your ilk is bringing us down, and we will not stand for it.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm still waiting for you to articulate why you said this girl whose name you don't even know should be "expelled".  Since last week.  Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Give us your definition for "thug".
> 
> Yanno what -- I've got TWO cellphones.  Am I a double-thug?
> Or do I have to be black?
> 
> I get the idea that black people just get awarded extra thug points.  It's just not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep waiting retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waiting doesn't require any work on my end so -- whatever.
> 
> Now, if I had made an assertion I couldn't find any way to back up --- that would be a heavy load.
> 
> Sucketh to be thee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand what you read and that results in you getting things wrong and being impossible to explain things to. If I had your mental shortcomings it would suck. I don't so I'm just fine thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So to review ---- if you could pull yourself away from your arsenal long enough to administrate a school, you'd expel this student, and when she and her parents inquired as to what the expulsion was for, you'd hem and haw for several days and then go "keep waiting retard".
> 
> That about covers it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ZZZZZzzzzzzz......
Click to expand...


FOUR DAYS AGO you were "expelling" her, yet four days later you still don't know why?


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, if it works out for the cop, I'll be very happy to hear it. That stupid thug student deserves to get her ass dragged across the floor several more times. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
Click to expand...


Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.


----------



## Pogo

"Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_

“In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_

“I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.

“I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _

“There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_

(collected here)​


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
Click to expand...


Your only answer was "it's irrelevant".  And that was in response to my asking what exactly you know about the girl.

You're actually going to expel a student from school on the basis of ------ nothing.
That speaks nothing about the expulsion, but volumes about you.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep waiting retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting doesn't require any work on my end so -- whatever.
> 
> Now, if I had made an assertion I couldn't find any way to back up --- that would be a heavy load.
> 
> Sucketh to be thee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand what you read and that results in you getting things wrong and being impossible to explain things to. If I had your mental shortcomings it would suck. I don't so I'm just fine thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So to review ---- if you could pull yourself away from your arsenal long enough to administrate a school, you'd expel this student, and when she and her parents inquired as to what the expulsion was for, you'd hem and haw for several days and then go "keep waiting retard".
> 
> That about covers it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ZZZZZzzzzzzz......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOUR DAYS AGO you were "expelling" her, yet four days later you still don't know why?
Click to expand...


ZZZZZZzzzzzz......


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only answer was "it's irrelevant".  And that was in response to my asking what exactly you know about the girl.
> 
> You're actually going to expel a student from school on the basis of ------ nothing.
> That speaks nothing about the expulsion, but volumes about you.
Click to expand...


You are on the wrong conversation, nit wit.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only answer was "it's irrelevant".  And that was in response to my asking what exactly you know about the girl.
> 
> You're actually going to expel a student from school on the basis of ------ nothing.
> That speaks nothing about the expulsion, but volumes about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are on the wrong conversation, nit wit.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter -- I've got the right green face.  The one that has contributed absolutely zero here and has run away like a little girl when pressed for his reasoning.  Besides --- I asked first.  And you're still running away.

Seems to me your face oughta be yellow, not green.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only answer was "it's irrelevant".  And that was in response to my asking what exactly you know about the girl.
> 
> You're actually going to expel a student from school on the basis of ------ nothing.
> That speaks nothing about the expulsion, but volumes about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are on the wrong conversation, nit wit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter -- I've got the right green face.  The one that has contributed absolutely zero here and has run away like a little girl when pressed for his reasoning.  Besides --- I asked first.  And you're still running away.
> 
> Seems to me your face oughta be yellow, not green.
Click to expand...


ZZZZZzzzzzz.....


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....what should cops do to be "true servants"?? Your vague idealistic response should be entertaining.
> 
> Cops dont serve individuals. They serve society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is "society" comprised of?   Pretzels?
> 
> What should cops do to be servants?  Their job, that's what. Stop swaggering around looking to see how many heads you can bust.  Stop addressing the public as if it's an enemy and you're some kind of occupying army.  Start working WITH us instead of AGAINST us.
> 
> I might add ---- FUCKING DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...you don't get it.
> 
> You say they can serve by "doing their job". Ok. THEIR JOB is "LAW ENFORCEMENT". Not hugging. Not ass kissing. Not being a god damn guidance counselor.
> 
> Someone violates a law. Cops arrive. Decide to enforce it or not. Use force if the person resists the arrest or ticket. Use self defense if attacked. And ya know....when people violate a petty law and are nice and cooperative...cops usually are very leniant. But fuck with them and be a prick...or worse, assault them or resist...and guess what? It's not gonna go well.
> 
> THAT IS their job. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> All this hug-a-thug nonsense community policing came from politicians and liberals who wanted to appease cop haters and to try to make people like the rule enforcers...which is almost impossible by human nature.
> 
> They do work WITH us....when US are the good guys. If you are the one breaking the law....THEIR JOB is not to work with you.
> 
> That's the job. You can be a miserable shithead the rest of you rife trying to swim up a waterfall and change it....or you can accept it and start following the rules that your fellow citizens passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you lying scumbag racist asshole piece of shit.  Vermin like you forever trying to divide and dehumanize people so you can bust seven more heads because you're too fucking stupid to think your way out of a situation any other way make me want to puke.  That's why you're not in the uniform --- you're not fit to wear it.
> 
> Go straight to hell and never come back.  And take Stormtrooper Ben Dover and Jackbooter Eric Casebolt with you.  Your ilk is bringing us down, and we will not stand for it.
Click to expand...


Hahaha...you mad bro??

You obviously couldn't debate my last point. So...the liberal nastiness emerges.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> The Muddas of the world aren't the problem, you are with your reflexive taking the side of the punk against the cop.



Okay. Try to picture this in your mind. 

A big muscular BLACK cop throws a WHITE girl to the floor for not putting away a cell phone. 

You'd be organizing a lynch mob, Cleetus. 



Correll said:


> My wife has a pet peeve about people who think meat comes from grocery stores.
> 
> THese people are the same, they want good schools, but aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom.



It strikes me a teacher who has to call in a cop because a girl didn't put her cell phone away fast enough isn't controlling herself, much less her classroom.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> If the punk in question was some white punk do you think that Saintmicheal would be crying over the little tykes feelings?



A white punk never would have been manhandled by a cop like that and you know it. 



Correll said:


> Only a liberal could think that you can have control in a classroom without the threat of force.
> 
> That threat was called. THe call was met.
> 
> (forgive me if I mangled the poker terms, I'm not a gambler)



Again, the offending action was "not putting away a cell phone".


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop behaved much worse. He viciously attacked her. Thank God he's no longer a cop. He was a danger to the Citizenry. But in my own personal opinion, losing his job isn't enough. He should have been charged with assault and booked. He got off too easy.
Click to expand...

Bullshit! You don't arrest cops because you're a pussy. If I were a cop I wouldn't get involved if you were being beaten. I wouldn't want to go to jail being too rough.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muddas of the world aren't the problem, you are with your reflexive taking the side of the punk against the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Try to picture this in your mind.
> 
> A big muscular BLACK cop throws a WHITE girl to the floor for not putting away a cell phone.
> 
> You'd be organizing a lynch mob, Cleetus.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has a pet peeve about people who think meat comes from grocery stores.
> 
> THese people are the same, they want good schools, but aren't willing to give Teachers any support in maintaining control in the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It strikes me a teacher who has to call in a cop because a girl didn't put her cell phone away fast enough isn't controlling herself, much less her classroom.
Click to expand...

No we would not cry for the girl who didn't listen to the cops.


----------



## sealybobo

Did you see the white kid who didn't put the cellphone down and the cop shot him? Fuck him! Don't resist arrest.


----------



## JoeB131

sealybobo said:


> Did you see the white kid who didn't put the cellphone down and the cop shot him? Fuck him! Don't resist arrest.



Which teen was that?


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the white kid who didn't put the cellphone down and the cop shot him? Fuck him! Don't resist arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which teen was that?
Click to expand...

You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening


----------



## dannyboys

Kondor3 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, given America's 15-second _Short Attention Span Theater_ symptomology...
> 
> Is anyone besides a fraction of the blogging community still talking about this, or really giving two shits?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently YOU care. You're here desperately attempting to feed people an old Hillary piece of bullshit: "at this point who cares".
> Guess what pal? The Police Union lawyers care. Field's cares. The school board and the county and the sheriff who have each received a nice envelope containing copies of the numerous lawsuits field's Police Union lawyers have already filed with the courts certainly care. The settlement will cost the above mentioned about 800K.
> That's a lot of colored pencils, county office staff salaries and patrol car's tanks of gas.
> Oh ya. The feral negro bitch certainly cares. The Police Union lawyer are the best in the country. THEY are going to make sure the bitch is made an example of BIG TIME!
> "Fuck with one of our LEO's we we are going to fuck with you bitch".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm yourself, Princess... frankly, I don't give a rat's ass about either the Feral Teen nor the Busted Cop... my words meant exactly what they said...
> 
> Have we beat this frigging thing into the ground yet? Are we ready to stop flogging a dead horse? Lots of far more important stuff to deal with.
Click to expand...

Ya and that's why you keep posting on this thread.
Dummy.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has the definition of "thug" gotten far too broad? More than likely though it's that your view is far too narrow. Now a kid with a cellphone in class is a " thug" to be handled by police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
Click to expand...


No one is smart enough to see nothing.
Why do you object to my post and not say why? You use passive aggressive posts that say nothing and when called on it you say sorry stupid.
Who does that? A child? A moron?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only answer was "it's irrelevant".  And that was in response to my asking what exactly you know about the girl.
> 
> You're actually going to expel a student from school on the basis of ------ nothing.
> That speaks nothing about the expulsion, but volumes about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are on the wrong conversation, nit wit.
Click to expand...


Yet it still applies quite well.


----------



## Kondor3

dannyboys said:


> ...Ya and that's why you keep posting on this thread. Dummy.


Thank you for your feedback, darlin'...


----------



## JoeB131

sealybobo said:


> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening



Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.


----------



## dannyboys

sealybobo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the white kid who didn't put the cellphone down and the cop shot him? Fuck him! Don't resist arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which teen was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
Click to expand...

You are correct. The fucking thug happened to be White. He 'got dead' when he attacked the LEO.
You're right asshole NO ONE here automatically came to the defense of the thug "because of his color".
You see asshole we who understand there are times when a LEO must use deadly force aren't stupid enough to drag 'race' into every confrontation with LE.
Only dummys like you LIBs and anarchists and assholes who commit crimes and attempt to deflect their criminal behaviour on those who in the course of their duty must deal with the sub-human scum are that fucking stupid.
The White thug got what he had coming. End of story.


----------



## dannyboys

Kondor3 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ya and that's why you keep posting on this thread. Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, darlin'...
Click to expand...

Still sitting on the "dead horse" I see. 
Is that you or the fucking dead horse?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Police meanwhile are in "full crying whine mode" claiming they are being brutally and viciously filmed while committing crimes of violence against citizens under color of Law...this kind of anti Police brutality has to end.....


----------



## Kondor3

dannyboys said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ya and that's why you keep posting on this thread. Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, darlin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sitting on the "dead horse" I see. s that you or the fucking dead horse?
Click to expand...

Still yammering-on about the feral little twit who got tossed-around by the cop in South Carolina?







Time to move on...


----------



## dannyboys

Kondor3 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ya and that's why you keep posting on this thread. Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, darlin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sitting on the "dead horse" I see. s that you or the fucking dead horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still yammering-on about the feral little twit who got tossed-around by the cop in South Carolina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to move on...
Click to expand...

Ya let's all watch You "move on". Not going to happen.
Just as with 'Big Mike' and 'T-Boner' you have invested too much in attempting to justify what ends up never being justified.
You're a fucking born loser compulsively choosing the wrong side.
One or both of your parents must have told you at some formative part in your life that you were a loser who would never succeed at anything.
Surprisingly often children will make decisions later in life to prove their parent/s were correct.


----------



## dannyboys

These cop haters AKA criminals most of them,and the anarchists and LIBs have one thing in common.
Social misfits. Neverwasers. Neverwillbes. 
Just take a look at them when they were doing their 'Occupy' bullshit.
Losers who were never taught to pick up after themselves.


----------



## Kondor3

dannyboys said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ya and that's why you keep posting on this thread. Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, darlin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sitting on the "dead horse" I see. s that you or the fucking dead horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still yammering-on about the feral little twit who got tossed-around by the cop in South Carolina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to move on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya let's all watch You "move on". Not going to happen.
> Just as with 'Big Mike' and 'T-Boner' you have invested too much in attempting to justify what ends up never being justified.
> You're a fucking born loser compulsively choosing the wrong side.
> One or both of your parents must have told you at some formative part in your life that you were a loser who would never succeed at anything.
> Surprisingly often children will make decisions later in life to prove their parent/s were correct.
Click to expand...

Put down the bong, son...

All I've done is remark that we're burnin' up way too much time on small-time shit like this...

The offense and the angst are all yours..


----------



## dannyboys

Kondor3 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ya and that's why you keep posting on this thread. Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, darlin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sitting on the "dead horse" I see. s that you or the fucking dead horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still yammering-on about the feral little twit who got tossed-around by the cop in South Carolina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to move on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya let's all watch You "move on". Not going to happen.
> Just as with 'Big Mike' and 'T-Boner' you have invested too much in attempting to justify what ends up never being justified.
> You're a fucking born loser compulsively choosing the wrong side.
> One or both of your parents must have told you at some formative part in your life that you were a loser who would never succeed at anything.
> Surprisingly often children will make decisions later in life to prove their parent/s were correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put down the bong, son...
> 
> All I've done is remark that we're burnin' up way too much time on small-time shit like this...
> 
> The offense and the angst are all yours..
Click to expand...

I thought you have "moved on". Climbed off the "dead horse" as you describe the issue.
Don't want any more "yammering" about it.
It's all "small shit" to you.
Yet you keep coming back to this thread.
Why is that?
Because you haven't been made enough of a fool of yourself yet.
You're waiting until news of Fields settling for an 'undisclosed' amount needs to happen.
You need to read the AP headline that the feral bitch is being charged with some felonies first.
You remind me of the little nutcase who used to go into local bars and pick fights with men he knew would end up  beating the shit out of him. Only then would the idiot be happy and go home.
We've all seen people like that.
You're one of them.
Still got a Trayvon hoodie with a photo of him when he was twelve printed on it?
Still got your 'HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT' T-shirt?
Wear them in public much?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*1,000 cops in 6 years lost their jobs over ‘sex crimes or sex-related misconduct’*
An investigation examined records from 41 states to see how many police officers’ licenses were revoked in 2009-2014 and for which offenses.


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A kid with a cell phone" that's it? That is all you know? Educate yourself so you don't say such stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is smart enough to see nothing.
> Why do you object to my post and not say why? You use passive aggressive posts that say nothing and when called on it you say sorry stupid.
> Who does that? A child? A moron?
Click to expand...


How hard is your skull? I don't care to talk to you. You make crap up, you don't read posts, or you can't read, you are a left wing nutter and I don't waste time arguing with you people. I just point at you and laugh. At some point you might get it and stop, or you could be clueless like Pogo, and keep coming back for more abuse.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is smart enough to see nothing.
> Why do you object to my post and not say why? You use passive aggressive posts that say nothing and when called on it you say sorry stupid.
> Who does that? A child? A moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How hard is your skull? I don't care to talk to you. You make crap up, you don't read posts, or you can't read, you are a left wing nutter and I don't waste time arguing with you people. I just point at you and laugh. At some point you might get it and stop, or you could be clueless like Pogo, and keep coming back for more abuse.
Click to expand...


So you really have nothing to say then. Nothing relevant to add. Like we didn't already know that.


----------



## dannyboys

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is smart enough to see nothing.
> Why do you object to my post and not say why? You use passive aggressive posts that say nothing and when called on it you say sorry stupid.
> Who does that? A child? A moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How hard is your skull? I don't care to talk to you. You make crap up, you don't read posts, or you can't read, you are a left wing nutter and I don't waste time arguing with you people. I just point at you and laugh. At some point you might get it and stop, or you could be clueless like Pogo, and keep coming back for more abuse.
Click to expand...

That's the whole point with them. They are masochists who actually need to have their asses headed to them.
They do it 'in real life' and they do it here.
You can see them wandering around looking for a problem based on their behavior. In their work environment, if they are currently able to hold down a job. In their personal/familial relationships.
 They are the assholes who are always getting into some sort of trouble with authority figures.
 They are the ones who drive without carrying a driver's license and hope they get pulled over so they can 'have a problem' with a LEO. That's a 'big score' for them which will sustain their weird negative view of life before they have to go create another 'problem' in their lives.
They can't even sit on a fucking bus without getting into some sort of negative situation which most of the time they bring on themselves.
Or little negro brat is a case in point.
 I've sat in on counselling sessions with these people and they all have one thing in common: When they were little somebody in authority said/did  some things to them to belittle and embarrass and hurt them.
Now they need to feed a compulsion to confirm they are infact what someone said they were as a child.
The pattern basically never varies.


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is smart enough to see nothing.
> Why do you object to my post and not say why? You use passive aggressive posts that say nothing and when called on it you say sorry stupid.
> Who does that? A child? A moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How hard is your skull? I don't care to talk to you. You make crap up, you don't read posts, or you can't read, you are a left wing nutter and I don't waste time arguing with you people. I just point at you and laugh. At some point you might get it and stop, or you could be clueless like Pogo, and keep coming back for more abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really have nothing to say then. Nothing relevant to add. Like we didn't already know that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it was so much nothing that you can't stop posting about it, can you dumbass?


----------



## PredFan

dannyboys said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself. Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made no point whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made the point, it isn't my fault if you aren't smart enough to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is smart enough to see nothing.
> Why do you object to my post and not say why? You use passive aggressive posts that say nothing and when called on it you say sorry stupid.
> Who does that? A child? A moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How hard is your skull? I don't care to talk to you. You make crap up, you don't read posts, or you can't read, you are a left wing nutter and I don't waste time arguing with you people. I just point at you and laugh. At some point you might get it and stop, or you could be clueless like Pogo, and keep coming back for more abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the whole point with them. They are masochists who actually need to have their asses headed to them.
> They do it 'in real life' and they do it here.
> You can see them wandering around looking for a problem based on their behavior. In their work environment, if they are currently able to hold down a job. In their personal/familial relationships.
> They are the assholes who are always getting into some sort of trouble with authority figures.
> They are the ones who drive without carrying a driver's license and hope they get pulled over so they can 'have a problem' with a LEO. That's a 'big score' for them which will sustain their weird negative view of life before they have to go create another 'problem' in their lives.
> They can't even sit on a fucking bus without getting into some sort of negative situation which most of the time they bring on themselves.
> Or little negro brat is a case in point.
> I've sat in on counselling sessions with these people and they all have one thing in common: When they were little somebody in authority said/did  some things to them to belittle and embarrass and hurt them.
> Now they need to feed a compulsion to confirm they are infact what someone said they were as a child.
> The pattern basically never varies.
Click to expand...


I've seen it as a parent. My kids are grown now and all but one is out of the house. The whole time they were growing up I had to fight the growing trend that all you need in life is attitude. This thug-lita is a perfect example. She won't be told what to do, she has no consideration for the other students, she just does what she wants and her whole life she got by on an attitude.

She uses that to fight her deep knowledge of the fact that she really is nothing ad has no future at all. She compensates.


----------



## jc456

JoeB131 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
Click to expand...

she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.


----------



## PredFan

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
Click to expand...


She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a good case. She'll sue and win. She was brutally attacked. But the mongoloid cop will only lose his job. He won't be prosecuted. And that's how it usually works. The System is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. We have it all rigged. It's all for us and all against you. Sucks doesn't it? But for us....it's awesome and it's never changing. Life is better for us and sucks for you haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see. More & more Citizens are recording interactions with cops. More are becoming aware of the ugly state of things with our police. Corruption and violence might not always be the norm. I'm an optimist.
Click to expand...

and more and more everyone is seeing how stupid people really are when engaging the police.  It's funny and sad at the same time.  And those who think they are do-gooders by backing the criminal or suspect are confused.  But it's understandable, you think liberlism is good.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd love that huh? Another innocent Citizen murdered by your beloved Gestapo thugs. You Authority-Worshippers are some real sickos. You make it easier to understand how the Nazis were able to so easily seize power in Germany. It had millions of Bootlickers like you supporting their crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, i can believe it. Look who they're giving guns & badges to. Time to stop giving guns & badges to dumb Nazi thugs.
Click to expand...

funny stuff, you just want them in the hands of criminals who truly are bad people.  one day, you may expect something different, your life has never encountered the need for help.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
Click to expand...


Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.


----------



## jc456

initforme said:


> Imagine being that teacher and being judged by that girls test grades.  In all probability that girl
> 1)  has no respect for any teachers or authority
> 2)  Doesnt study
> 3)  Doesnt care
> 
> and now the teacher will be on the hook for that girl not performing well.   Who would want that job which entails basically very low wages plus dealing with situations like that.   SOmehow it will come back to be the teachers fault.


someone posted on youtube a 2011 video of students taking over a class in Chicago on a substitute teacher.  guess the race.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> She was not injured (until her lawyer said "Yo shawty...you be needin to be sayin you gots injured rounch hurr"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was not under arrest, nor had she performed a criminal act, she was injured, the cop lost it, and now his career is finished.  That last part is the only good part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Authority-Worshippers don't get it. They just know the cops are always right. The mongoloid has lost his job. But is that enough? I don't think so. He should have been arrested and booked. He brutally attacked the girl.
Click to expand...

naw, he did his job.  And BTW, the girl did her job as well.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted no such thing.  I've said nothing about her mother OR grandmother, nor do I know that info.  I'm not even aware of "three different threads" nor have I been in that many.
> 
> So Fuck You, Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're part of the lying machine that is the American Left.  It started with the lie told by the New York Daily News and then spread by you minions in return.  You don't like being associated with lying leftists, stop being one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, lying hack.
> 
> You got something on me --* quote it.*
> 
> In the absence of that you're a fucking LIAR.
> 
> Do I make myself clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us more about how she "lost her mother" you lying Leftist hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK you asshole.  I don't claim to know jack shit about her mother.  I don't even know her name.
> 
> *Quote me* or admit you were wrong and then shut the fuck up, fucking* liar.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, don't worry about it. It's not like the loyal Bootlickers care about this girl or her mother. Just read most of their replies carefully. They actually wish the mongoloid cop would have killed her. They would have invented some sort of warped justification for it. They're Nazi morons. Can't reason with em.
Click to expand...

I knew you all didn't care about education.  I knew it.


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
Click to expand...


With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
Click to expand...

so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty bizarre justification angle there. The dumbass brutally attacked an unarmed teenaged girl. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And therein lies the problem.
Click to expand...

exactly how did he attack her?  curious your view.

And then answer why she just didn't get up and leave when asked to?

the word is provoke, you should learn it.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
Click to expand...

you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
Click to expand...

In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
Click to expand...

She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
Click to expand...

With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?


----------



## PredFan

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
Click to expand...


It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
Click to expand...

Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
Click to expand...

really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.


----------



## sealybobo

Eaton County, MI — It was announced this week that the officer who shot and killed 17-year-old Deven Guilford for flexing his rights this past February, will not be charged for any crimes.

Deven was traveling along the road and flashed his lights at an officer because his headlights were so bright that they nearly made Deven run off the road. He was then pulled over by Sgt. Frost of the Eaton County Sheriff’s Office, who stopped the young man for no other reason than the fact that he flashed his lights.

When Frost approached the car, Guilford explained that he was simply flashing his lights to be a polite driver, and let the officer know that his high beams were on so he didn’t cause an accident.

The officer began to get aggressive with Guilford when he was not immediately obedient and attempted to flex his rights during the traffic stop. Guilford refused to show the officer his license and registration because he had broken no laws and the officer had no reason to stop him.

Guilford also began recording the encounter with his cell phone and let the officer know that he was filming for his own safety. He then asked the officer if he was being detained and for what reason. He was told that he was being detained because he refused to comply with Frost and show him his ID. However, not showing his ID is a secondary offense, meaning the officer would actually need a real reason to pull him over to begin with.

On a power trip, Frost violently ripped Guilford out of the vehicle and forced him down to the ground. Guilford attempted to remain filming while he complied with the officer’s orders and moved to the ground. Sadly, Guilford was not moving fast enough for Frost, so he tased the young boy. At this time, both the body camera and the cell phone footage got cut off.

Off camera, Frost shot and killed the young boy. The known details are sparse because the killing happened out of the view of the dash-cam, and the body camera was turned off at that point. However, the officer claims that the young boy attacked him, so he “feared for his life” and killed him, firing 7 shots from his weapon.

After the announcement that officer Frost would not be charged, the Guilford family released the following statement:

_“There was no reason or necessity for the officer to physically remove our son from the car without considering other options to avoid an unnecessary violent escalation. It must be also noted that Deven was not in possession (of) any weapon and emphatically told the officer that he was not armed. We also have serious concerns about whether the officer used unreasonable force against Deven under the circumstances.”_


Read more at Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
Click to expand...

another cop with a medal for his chest.  This time for dealing with a punk in the dark.  post them all, I will comment on them all, you keep posting the ignorant kids of the country, and I'll continue to defend the cop who sticks their necks on the line daily and have to encounter ashats like this and the girl.


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> Eaton County, MI — It was announced this week that the officer who shot and killed 17-year-old Deven Guilford for flexing his rights this past February, will not be charged for any crimes.
> 
> Deven was traveling along the road and flashed his lights at an officer because his headlights were so bright that they nearly made Deven run off the road. He was then pulled over by Sgt. Frost of the Eaton County Sheriff’s Office, who stopped the young man for no other reason than the fact that he flashed his lights.
> 
> When Frost approached the car, Guilford explained that he was simply flashing his lights to be a polite driver, and let the officer know that his high beams were on so he didn’t cause an accident.
> 
> The officer began to get aggressive with Guilford when he was not immediately obedient and attempted to flex his rights during the traffic stop. Guilford refused to show the officer his license and registration because he had broken no laws and the officer had no reason to stop him.
> 
> Guilford also began recording the encounter with his cell phone and let the officer know that he was filming for his own safety. He then asked the officer if he was being detained and for what reason. He was told that he was being detained because he refused to comply with Frost and show him his ID. However, not showing his ID is a secondary offense, meaning the officer would actually need a real reason to pull him over to begin with.
> 
> On a power trip, Frost violently ripped Guilford out of the vehicle and forced him down to the ground. Guilford attempted to remain filming while he complied with the officer’s orders and moved to the ground. Sadly, Guilford was not moving fast enough for Frost, so he tased the young boy. At this time, both the body camera and the cell phone footage got cut off.
> 
> Off camera, Frost shot and killed the young boy. The known details are sparse because the killing happened out of the view of the dash-cam, and the body camera was turned off at that point. However, the officer claims that the young boy attacked him, so he “feared for his life” and killed him, firing 7 shots from his weapon.
> 
> After the announcement that officer Frost would not be charged, the Guilford family released the following statement:
> 
> _“There was no reason or necessity for the officer to physically remove our son from the car without considering other options to avoid an unnecessary violent escalation. It must be also noted that Deven was not in possession (of) any weapon and emphatically told the officer that he was not armed. We also have serious concerns about whether the officer used unreasonable force against Deven under the circumstances.”_
> 
> 
> Read more at Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights


another cop with a medal for his chest. This time for dealing with a punk in the dark. post them all, I will comment on them all, you keep posting the ignorant kids of the country, and I'll continue to defend the cop who sticks their necks on the line daily and have to encounter ashats like this and the girl.


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another cop with a medal for his chest.  This time for dealing with a punk in the dark.  post them all, I will comment on them all, you keep posting the ignorant kids of the country, and I'll continue to defend the cop who sticks their necks on the line daily and have to encounter ashats like this and the girl.
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  Sure the cop was scary.  So put the fucking phone down and do whatever he says.  He's the law.


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another cop with a medal for his chest.  This time for dealing with a punk in the dark.  post them all, I will comment on them all, you keep posting the ignorant kids of the country, and I'll continue to defend the cop who sticks their necks on the line daily and have to encounter ashats like this and the girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.  Sure the cop was scary.  So put the fucking phone down and do whatever he says.  He's the law.
Click to expand...

I couldn't tell.


----------



## PredFan

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
Click to expand...


None of my 5 kids liked school, but they went, and they didn't waste time or fight with the teachers. All 4 who have graduated High School have gone on to college mostly on scholarships. The youngest is a senior right now and will be attending UCF with the help of Bright Futures money.

So yeah, he does fail. He always fails.


----------



## PredFan

sealybobo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
Click to expand...


No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.


----------



## jc456

PredFan said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of my 5 kids liked school, but they went, and they didn't waste time or fight with the teachers. All 4 who have graduated High School have gone on to college mostly on scholarships. The youngest is a senior right now and will be attending UCF with the help of Bright Futures money.
> 
> So yeah, he does fail. He always fails.
Click to expand...

All three daughters just loved school.  They all participated in the free programs, entertained and learned.  All have kids and all grandkids in school, and they love it.  They go out of their way to help at school, two are crossing guards, one plays the bass violin in the senior program.


----------



## jc456

PredFan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
Click to expand...

BTW, he meant that as agreeing with us.  i didn't read it that way either, but he posted it at me.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
Click to expand...

I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
Click to expand...




PredFan said:


> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her



What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion. 
I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
Click to expand...

smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
Click to expand...

perhaps you should take your own advice!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
Click to expand...


Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
Click to expand...


What's the context there Corky?


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
Click to expand...

she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
Click to expand...




PredFan said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
Click to expand...


How so? Do you have access to her records?
How could you possibly know that?


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
Click to expand...


You really are functionally illiterate aren't you? Tough break pal, good luck with that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...


----------



## PredFan

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
Click to expand...


I doubt he can answer you. He doesn't read too well.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
Click to expand...

well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
Click to expand...


I'm psychic, I'm an empath, I am a remote viewer.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
Click to expand...


Couldn't tell you.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
Click to expand...

well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you.
Click to expand...

well thanks for being honest anyway.  Just that alone, she opens the door for all sorts of probabilities.  Attention, to be an ass, to trap her teacher or cop in a video.  any of them.  She had motives it was very very obvious.


----------



## PredFan

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
Click to expand...


^ projection

You bring nothing. You should explain yourself with each post. People shouldn't have to chase you down for pages to get a reasonable response.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm psychic, I'm an empath, I am a remote viewer.
Click to expand...


You're a racist moron.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ projection
> 
> You bring nothing. You should explain yourself with each post. People shouldn't have to chase you down for pages to get a reasonable response.
Click to expand...

again, you should take your own advice.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> 
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.
Click to expand...

You are a real little follower, so be it.  And I don't believe for a second that you knew anything before they taught you something.  No child who does is happy when adults try to explain something to them that they are already fucking know.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm psychic, I'm an empath, I am a remote viewer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a racist moron.
Click to expand...

you're a racist moron!


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a real little follower, so be it.  And I don't believe for a second that you knew anything before they taught you something.  No child who does is happy when adults try to explain something to them that they are already fucking know.
Click to expand...

funny how you post something up and like, hey look at me, I am the smartest guy alive.  I respond and wow, you hate it.  Dude you're hilarious.


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm psychic, I'm an empath, I am a remote viewer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a racist moron.
Click to expand...


Ah! Racist. It took you longer than I thought it would to get to that. Sure sign of a loser. 

Stupid, illiterate, and can't stop showing it to everyone. Tough break for you, good luck with that, moron.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
> 
> 
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a real little follower, so be it.  And I don't believe for a second that you knew anything before they taught you something.  No child who does is happy when adults try to explain something to them that they are already fucking know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how you post something up and like, hey look at me, I am the smartest guy alive.  I respond and wow, you hate it.  Dude you're hilarious.
Click to expand...

Being really fucking smart in America isn't very hard, unfortunately.

And that said, I'm off.  The clients are calling.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a real little follower, so be it.  And I don't believe for a second that you knew anything before they taught you something.  No child who does is happy when adults try to explain something to them that they are already fucking know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how you post something up and like, hey look at me, I am the smartest guy alive.  I respond and wow, you hate it.  Dude you're hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being really fucking smart in America isn't very hard, unfortunately.
> 
> And that said, I'm off.  The clients are calling.
Click to expand...

make sure you tell them how smart you are.


----------



## PredFan

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
> 
> 
> 
> well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a real little follower, so be it.  And I don't believe for a second that you knew anything before they taught you something.  No child who does is happy when adults try to explain something to them that they are already fucking know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how you post something up and like, hey look at me, I am the smartest guy alive.  I respond and wow, you hate it.  Dude you're hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being really fucking smart in America isn't very hard, unfortunately.
> 
> And that said, I'm off.  The clients are calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> make sure you tell them how smart you are.
Click to expand...


It's pretty funny. I've been see his posts for years now. If he was smart in school, someone or something must have damaged his brain because he isn't smart now.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a real little follower, so be it.  And I don't believe for a second that you knew anything before they taught you something.  No child who does is happy when adults try to explain something to them that they are already fucking know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how you post something up and like, hey look at me, I am the smartest guy alive.  I respond and wow, you hate it.  Dude you're hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being really fucking smart in America isn't very hard, unfortunately.
> 
> And that said, I'm off.  The clients are calling.
Click to expand...


Don't forget your knee pads.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop behaved much worse. He viciously attacked her. Thank God he's no longer a cop. He was a danger to the Citizenry. But in my own personal opinion, losing his job isn't enough. He should have been charged with assault and booked. He got off too easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You don't arrest cops because you're a pussy. If I were a cop I wouldn't get involved if you were being beaten. I wouldn't want to go to jail being too rough.
Click to expand...


Yeah, let's check the tale of the tape...

An unarmed teenaged girl sitting at a desk VS. A hulking roided-up adult male armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol.

Yeah, she was a real threat. He's the pussy. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And he did get off easy. He viciously attacked the girl. He should have been charged with assault.


----------



## paulitician

jc456 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a good case. She'll sue and win. She was brutally attacked. But the mongoloid cop will only lose his job. He won't be prosecuted. And that's how it usually works. The System is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. We have it all rigged. It's all for us and all against you. Sucks doesn't it? But for us....it's awesome and it's never changing. Life is better for us and sucks for you haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see. More & more Citizens are recording interactions with cops. More are becoming aware of the ugly state of things with our police. Corruption and violence might not always be the norm. I'm an optimist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and more and more everyone is seeing how stupid people really are when engaging the police.  It's funny and sad at the same time.  And those who think they are do-gooders by backing the criminal or suspect are confused.  But it's understandable, you think liberlism is good.
Click to expand...


Innocent until proven guilty. A concept lost on Authority-Worshipping Goose Steppers.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned what they were teaching, three years before they tried to teach it to me.  Most of the time, I knew more than they did.  B-o-r-i-n-g...
> 
> 
> 
> well I knew five years ahead and loved it.  Enjoyed the sports, the choir, the band all of the attractions to use the school.  Only chumps find it b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a real little follower, so be it.  And I don't believe for a second that you knew anything before they taught you something.  No child who does is happy when adults try to explain something to them that they are already fucking know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how you post something up and like, hey look at me, I am the smartest guy alive.  I respond and wow, you hate it.  Dude you're hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being really fucking smart in America isn't very hard, unfortunately.
> 
> And that said, I'm off.  The clients are calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> make sure you tell them how smart you are.
Click to expand...

They already know, which is why they pay me the big bucks.


----------



## paulitician

jc456 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop complaining and go tell the cops how you feel.  I mean right now!  Go out and find a cop out in the streets and approach him. Use wild, animated gestures and raise your voice too so they can't misunderstand your message.  You should do this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you would get your boner over another innocent Citizen being brutally murdered by your beloved Gestapo. Seriously, y'all are a bunch of loony Nazi Bootlickers. Shame on ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see the body cam footage of you getting shot by police.  You'll be a star.  I'll even start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad you quit your cop job, dumbass.
> 
> Is there anyone here who believes this idiot was a cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, i can believe it. Look who they're giving guns & badges to. Time to stop giving guns & badges to dumb Nazi thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny stuff, you just want them in the hands of criminals who truly are bad people.  one day, you may expect something different, your life has never encountered the need for help.
Click to expand...


I never said that. I said our police training is pitiful. They've been Militarized. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. They think they're soldiers in Iraq/Afghanistan kicking down doors and killing at will. 

But they're not soldiers. They're domestic police. They wanna be soldiers? Let them join up and ship em off to to fight ISIS. We don't want that behavior from our cops.


----------



## paulitician

jc456 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> She was not injured (until her lawyer said "Yo shawty...you be needin to be sayin you gots injured rounch hurr"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was not under arrest, nor had she performed a criminal act, she was injured, the cop lost it, and now his career is finished.  That last part is the only good part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Authority-Worshippers don't get it. They just know the cops are always right. The mongoloid has lost his job. But is that enough? I don't think so. He should have been arrested and booked. He brutally attacked the girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, he did his job.  And BTW, the girl did her job as well.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion. But he has lost his job. He's too dumb and violent to be cop. The Citizenry is better off now that he's gone. However, i think he got off easy. He should have been charged and booked. It should have been sorted out in court later.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## paulitician

jc456 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone cares what you believe.  Tell us more about how this poor little porch monkey was a brat because she just lost her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
Click to expand...


If you can't think of any other logical ways this situation could have been handled, it's a good thing you're not a cop either. There were many logical ways to handle this. But the mongoloid of course chose violence. And that's the big problem with our police. Too many dumb violent idiots are being given guns & badges.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop behaved much worse. He viciously attacked her. Thank God he's no longer a cop. He was a danger to the Citizenry. But in my own personal opinion, losing his job isn't enough. He should have been charged with assault and booked. He got off too easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You don't arrest cops because you're a pussy. If I were a cop I wouldn't get involved if you were being beaten. I wouldn't want to go to jail being too rough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's check the tale of the tape...
> 
> An unarmed teenaged girl sitting at a desk VS. A hulking roided-up adult male armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol.
> 
> Yeah, she was a real threat. He's the pussy. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And he did get off easy. He viciously attacked the girl. He should have been charged with assault.
Click to expand...

Young people today will see a parent beating their kids and say the same thing you're saying about that cop. That he was too violent. Well guess what? Today parents don't hit their kids and look at the brats there producing. Maybe we need to beat him a little harder


----------



## paulitician

jc456 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty bizarre justification angle there. The dumbass brutally attacked an unarmed teenaged girl. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly how did he attack her?  curious your view.
> 
> And then answer why she just didn't get up and leave when asked to?
> 
> the word is provoke, you should learn it.
Click to expand...


Yes we know, you goose steppers would have been fine with the dummy shooting & killing her. You would have concocted some bizarre justification angle on it too.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Daily News posted that in an article, and I believe they have now updated their story. A story which is completely irrelevant to what happened.
> 
> KING: S.C. teen assaulted by deputy is in foster care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
Click to expand...


Seems more logical and less violent.


----------



## paulitician

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
Click to expand...


Uh, he was a hulking roided-up mongoloid. I think he could have handled it.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
Click to expand...


Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Expelled"  ------ for what?
> Another wag suggested the same thing, and I asked him the same question.
> He ran away.
> 
> 
> The far better question --- who the fuck is teaching _*this cop*_ manners?  Besides nobody?
> 
> 
> 
> If they expelled kids who weren't trying and didn't care or respect authority maybe we'd see better students.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this girls a bad person or was just having a bad day. I'm assuming shes a ghetto gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop behaved much worse. He viciously attacked her. Thank God he's no longer a cop. He was a danger to the Citizenry. But in my own personal opinion, losing his job isn't enough. He should have been charged with assault and booked. He got off too easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You don't arrest cops because you're a pussy. If I were a cop I wouldn't get involved if you were being beaten. I wouldn't want to go to jail being too rough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's check the tale of the tape...
> 
> An unarmed teenaged girl sitting at a desk VS. A hulking roided-up adult male armed with a taser, pepper spray, baton, and pistol.
> 
> Yeah, she was a real threat. He's the pussy. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And he did get off easy. He viciously attacked the girl. He should have been charged with assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Young people today will see a parent beating their kids and say the same thing you're saying about that cop. That he was too violent. Well guess what? Today parents don't hit their kids and look at the brats there producing. Maybe we need to beat him a little harder
Click to expand...


We expect more from our police. This situation could have been handled in numerous more logical and less violent ways. But as usual, the cop chose violence over thinking it through. And that's the big problem we're seeing with cops these days.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems more logical and less violent.
Click to expand...

Yeppers, that's why these morons reject the idea.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems more logical and less violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeppers, that's why these morons reject the idea.
Click to expand...


Guess so. Bizarre.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have nothing to say. Pin a medal on that cop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
Click to expand...

I know her name and I know her record with LE.
 Soon you will too. THEN we'll get to watch you attempt to spin and deflect and bullshit.
But for now I'm delighted knowing what a bunch of fuckimg 'usual suspect' losers you'll all be proven to be......again.
Today is a good day.
Still got your T-Boner hoodie with Trayvon's photo printed on it when he was twelve? When was the last time you wore it in public asshole?


----------



## Pogo

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
Click to expand...


More so it's their _culture _methinks.  The Warrior-Cop mentality.  It would be a blanket generalization to apply this to literally all cops but way too many of them are sold, and eagerly buy, this notion that they're some kind of occupying army and the enemy is the public citizenry.


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> I know her name and I know her record with LE.



It wouldn't matter if you did.  That would just be a deflection from the present incident.  

This incident ain't about past records or incidents.  This incident is about THIS INCIDENT.  And it ain't about the girl ----- it's about the cop.


----------



## paulitician

And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.


----------



## Pogo

paulitician said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty bizarre justification angle there. The dumbass brutally attacked an unarmed teenaged girl. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly how did he attack her?  curious your view.
> 
> And then answer why she just didn't get up and leave when asked to?
> 
> the word is provoke, you should learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you goose steppers would have been fine with the dummy shooting & killing her. You would have concocted some bizarre justification angle on it too.
Click to expand...



Would also love to hear the lame rationalizations they'd come up with if the girl sitting behind the tackle had been impaled in the eye by a flying desk with a force of 150 pounds.  She missed that by inches.

Oh wait, she was black too so they'd come up with "she was another thug, she had it coming".


----------



## Pogo

paulitician said:


> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.



So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.

There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty bizarre justification angle there. The dumbass brutally attacked an unarmed teenaged girl. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly how did he attack her?  curious your view.
> 
> And then answer why she just didn't get up and leave when asked to?
> 
> the word is provoke, you should learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you goose steppers would have been fine with the dummy shooting & killing her. You would have concocted some bizarre justification angle on it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Would also love to hear the lame rationalizations they'd come up with if the girl sitting behind the tackle had been impaled in the eye by a flying desk with a force of 150 pounds.  She missed that by inches.
> 
> Oh wait, she was black too so they'd come up with "she was another thug, she had it coming".
Click to expand...


They wouldn't care. The cops are always right. They're lost souls.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


I love to learn too.  I never stopped.  And I absolutely loathed school, literally every fucking day from grade one.  That  stifling cookie-cutter regimented bullshit -- all that does is destroy the soul, suppress the individual and stifle creativity.


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
Click to expand...


Very sad. African Americans especially, have been given good reason to distrust police.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
Click to expand...

The cop did his job, end of story.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a kid, school is not usually a place they like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, I have seven grandchildren and they love to be in school.  They miss it during the summer months when they're off.  So again, you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated school, it was boring and filled with stupid people, much like this place.  Smart kids don't like school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smart kids love to learn, that's the purpose of school.  So your entire post is hypocritical.  you have no desire to learn and I can definitely believe you hated school.  So you don't fit the mold of a smart student.  But hey, thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love to learn too.  I never stopped.  And I absolutely loathed school, literally every fucking day from grade one.  That  stifling cookie-cutter regimented bullshit -- all that does is destroy the soul, suppress the individual and stifle creativity.
Click to expand...

oh-ok frances.


----------



## Pogo

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
Click to expand...


He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With every post you loudly and proudly proclaim your ignoance. Keep it up. What is it? Is it that you can't read? I mean it's almost like you can't understand even the simplest concepts. You read a post like mine above, one sentence, one idea, and you make up a paragraph about it. None of which follows the concept and idea of the post you responded to. You can read the words, but any context is totally lost on you. That sucks man, tough way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
Click to expand...


Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very sad. African Americans especially, have been given good reason to distrust police.
Click to expand...

Why? all that inner city feuding between themselves that makes it so no one wants to do business in their neighborhood type distrust?


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citing his getting fired as "Evidence" of wrongdoing is the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> It is quite plausible that the Authority in question would throw a low level employee under the bus to save itself grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bizarre justification angle there. The dumbass brutally attacked an unarmed teenaged girl. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly how did he attack her?  curious your view.
> 
> And then answer why she just didn't get up and leave when asked to?
> 
> the word is provoke, you should learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you goose steppers would have been fine with the dummy shooting & killing her. You would have concocted some bizarre justification angle on it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Would also love to hear the lame rationalizations they'd come up with if the girl sitting behind the tackle had been impaled in the eye by a flying desk with a force of 150 pounds.  She missed that by inches.
> 
> Oh wait, she was black too so they'd come up with "she was another thug, she had it coming".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldn't care. The cops are always right. They're lost souls.
Click to expand...

the blacks have poor leaders, the democrats couldn't care less about them.  They keep their thumbs on em very well and the blacks keep voting them into office.  Funny stuff.  But it's the cop that's the problem, right.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant. Which makes me wonder why libs jumped on it so hard and emphasized it so much.
> 
> ALL that's relevant....
> 
> She was being placed under arrest.
> She resisited.
> He used force as he's trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
Click to expand...


You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.

So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?

Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
Click to expand...

The negro bitch ruined her own life.
She's just another negro raised with ZERO guidance. Her life is fucked.
Wait until the media finds out her past record with LE.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
Click to expand...

Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
Click to expand...

you have that video, let's see it.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
Click to expand...


GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.


----------



## dannyboys

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
Click to expand...

Do you have any warrants?
When was the last time you were arrested.
How many times have you been incarcerated?


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.

Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.

Fucking coward.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
Click to expand...

I see I hit pay-dirt.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
Click to expand...

you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see I hit pay-dirt.
Click to expand...


Keep your masturbation play-by-play off the board.  Adults are talking.

There is no more abject fucking ballless wimp coward than he who gets presented with evidence right in front of his fucking face and then goes "duh, I don't see anything".

Fuck you coward.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
Click to expand...


More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see I hit pay-dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep your masturbation play-by-play off the board.  Adults are talking.
> 
> There is no more abject fucking ballless wimp coward than he who gets presented with evidence right in front of his fucking face and then goes "duh, I don't see anything".
> 
> Fuck you coward.
Click to expand...

I saw the evidence and saw the young student behaving like an asshole and needed guidance on how to leave a room when asked to do so.  So take your little tantrum and box it up for later.  You'll probably use it then as you continue to flail.


----------



## dannyboys

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
Click to expand...

Curios asshole. Can you explain why ZERO charges have been brought against Fields? 
The sheriff and a SP couldn't come up with a charge.
 Another case of you being a **** dummy.
Do you have any outstanding warrants?


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
Click to expand...

29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.

And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Do you have access to her records?
> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
Click to expand...

BTW, I have the facts on my side, and because I do, I can banter with you all day.  See you have no ground with which you can stand, you don't have any moral ground because she was wrong, and the mere fact that you can't admit that is what puts me miles above you on the moral high ground.


----------



## dannyboys

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
Click to expand...

Very good!
Field's Police Union lawyers have included a possible kidnapping charge in their notice to file against the sheriff/county and school district.
Gold Star!


----------



## jc456

dannyboys said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curios asshole. Can you explain why ZERO charges have been brought against Fields?
> The sheriff and a SP couldn't come up with a charge.
> Another case of you being a **** dummy.
> Do you have any outstanding warrants?
Click to expand...

see them whine when they have no facts to support their point of view or position.  It's funny stuff.  He's just a chicken shit on a message board who thinks he's owed something.  And when he doesn't get his little ole way he pouts, flips out, and then puts me on ignore, because he can't win an argument.


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curios asshole. Can you explain why ZERO charges have been brought against Fields?
> The sheriff and a SP couldn't come up with a charge.
> Another case of you being a **** dummy.
> Do you have any outstanding warrants?
Click to expand...


Duh --- why do you think?  It's amazing enough he was fired.
Cops close ranks. Usually it's a lot of hemming and hawing about "uh, we're doing an 'internal investigation', which is bureaucrat-speak for "we're stalling until this thing blows over".

But clearly goon-boy's guilty of assault and reckless endangerment at the very least.  The sheriff certainly could come up with those charges ---- _if he wanted to_.  So far he's resisting public pressure.

It's the culture.  "Our teammates, right or wrong"

You should be asking Sheriff Lott that question.


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good!
> Field's Police Union lawyers have included a possible kidnapping charge in their notice to file against the sheriff/county and school district.
> Gold Star!
Click to expand...



---- link?


Didn't think so.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curios asshole. Can you explain why ZERO charges have been brought against Fields?
> The sheriff and a SP couldn't come up with a charge.
> Another case of you being a **** dummy.
> Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh --- why do you think?  It's amazing enough he was fired.
> Cops close ranks. Usually it's a lot of hemming and hawing about "uh, we're doing an 'internal investigation', which is bureaucrat-speak for "we're stalling until this thing blows over".
> 
> But clearly goon-boy's guilty of assault and reckless endangerment at the very least.  The sheriff certainly could come up with those charges ---- _if he wanted to_.  So far he's resisting public pressure.
> 
> It's the culture.  "Our teammates, right or wrong"
> 
> You should be asking Sheriff Lott that question.
Click to expand...

what public pressure.  Post up that link princess!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The Police never ever do anything wrong ...these cops should be allowed to brutalize any citizen they wish to brutalize..*
*Ex Cop in prison ?...get him ...make him pay*

*Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor*





AP Photo / AP
ByAMANDA LEE MYERSPublishedNovember 3, 2015, 9:37 AM EST  3779 views
           
Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor

LOS ANGELES (AP) — A former Los Angeles County sheriff's deputy was sentenced to eight years in federal prison Monday for overseeing the backroom beating of a jail visitor who fellow guards testified was handcuffed on the ground and covered in blood.

U.S. District Judge George King ordered former Sgt. Eric Gonzalez taken into custody immediately after sentencing, telling him he had "abused his authority and corrupted the very system he was sworn to uphold."

Gonzalez, a 15-year veteran of the Sheriff's Department, was found guilty in June of deprivation of civil rights, conspiracy to violate constitutional rights and falsification of records in the 2011 beating of Gabriel Carrillo. Four other deputies have been convicted in the case and await sentencing, while a fifth was indicted last month and faces trial in December.

The convictions in Carrillo's beating are part of a federal investigation of civil rights abuses and corruption at the nation's largest sheriff's department.

Nearly two dozen members of the department, including the former second-in-command, have been charged with crimes ranging from beatings to obstruction of justice; 15 of them have been convicted so far, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*
"The convictions in Carrillo's beating are part of a federal investigation of civil rights abuses and corruption at the nation's largest sheriff's department."*

*You know who is also being investigated by the Feds ...Ben Fields... *


----------



## Pogo

There's an entire other thread on this shit but here's another random example:

​-- _while she's handcuffed.  _As I recall at the time all the cop got was a weekend desk suspension, and he even whined about _that._

This is the kind of shit authoritarian knob-gobblers like JC get off on while they sell the rest of us out.


----------



## jc456

dannyboys said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good!
> Field's Police Union lawyers have included a possible kidnapping charge in their notice to file against the sheriff/county and school district.
> Gold Star!
Click to expand...

funny stuff I just found on the internet on WBLK radio webpage:

*"SC ‘School Resource Deputy’, Ben Fields, Had Right To Act As He Did According to “Disturbing School Law” in SC*


*Read More: *SC Officer Had Rights according to "Disturbing School Law"!


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *"The convictions in Carrillo's beating are part of a federal investigation of civil rights abuses and corruption at the nation's largest sheriff's department."*
> 
> *You know who is also being investigated by the Feds ...Ben Fields... *


Hmm, it seems he acted according to a law on the books. Thanks, WBLK radio webpage:

*"SC ‘School Resource Deputy’, Ben Fields, Had Right To Act As He Did According to “Disturbing School Law” in SC*


*Read More: *SC Officer Had Rights according to "Disturbing School Law"! | SC Officer Had Rights according to"


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> There's an entire other thread on this shit but here's another random example:
> 
> ​


now that is irrelevant to this case.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The Police never ever do anything wrong ...these cops should be allowed to brutalize any citizen they wish to brutalize..*
> *Ex Cop in prison ?...get him ...make him pay*
> 
> *Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Photo / AP
> ByAMANDA LEE MYERSPublishedNovember 3, 2015, 9:37 AM EST  3779 views
> 
> Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) — A former Los Angeles County sheriff's deputy was sentenced to eight years in federal prison Monday for overseeing the backroom beating of a jail visitor who fellow guards testified was handcuffed on the ground and covered in blood.
> 
> U.S. District Judge George King ordered former Sgt. Eric Gonzalez taken into custody immediately after sentencing, telling him he had "abused his authority and corrupted the very system he was sworn to uphold."
> 
> Gonzalez, a 15-year veteran of the Sheriff's Department, was found guilty in June of deprivation of civil rights, conspiracy to violate constitutional rights and falsification of records in the 2011 beating of Gabriel Carrillo. Four other deputies have been convicted in the case and await sentencing, while a fifth was indicted last month and faces trial in December.
> 
> The convictions in Carrillo's beating are part of a federal investigation of civil rights abuses and corruption at the nation's largest sheriff's department.
> 
> Nearly two dozen members of the department, including the former second-in-command, have been charged with crimes ranging from beatings to obstruction of justice; 15 of them have been convicted so far, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office.


good, but no relevance to this case.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> , but no relevance to this case.



*You know who is also being investigated by the Feds ...Ben Fields... *


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but no relevance to this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You know who is also being investigated by the Feds ...Ben Fields... *
Click to expand...

they'll have a problem since he followed the law.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.


That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

PredFan said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt he can answer you. He doesn't read too well.
Click to expand...


*Her identity is being withheld because SHE IS A MINOR, so there is not much out there and for this thread to hit 3000 posts is ridiculous.  
Two things have come to light:  she was texting and that's what created this horrific disturbance that so disrupted these other 29 innocents.  
Secondly, she is a foster child which means already that she has had a tough time in a system that absolutely sucks.
Thirdly, let's let some cop beat up  your kid for texting and see what you do.  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
Click to expand...


*I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.  
And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it,
> 
> 
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curios asshole. Can you explain why ZERO charges have been brought against Fields?
> The sheriff and a SP couldn't come up with a charge.
> Another case of you being a **** dummy.
> Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh --- why do you think?  It's amazing enough he was fired.
> Cops close ranks. Usually it's a lot of hemming and hawing about "uh, we're doing an 'internal investigation', which is bureaucrat-speak for "we're stalling until this thing blows over".
> 
> But clearly goon-boy's guilty of assault and reckless endangerment at the very least.  The sheriff certainly could come up with those charges ---- _if he wanted to_.  So far he's resisting public pressure.
> 
> It's the culture.  "Our teammates, right or wrong"
> 
> You should be asking Sheriff Lott that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what public pressure.  Post up that link princess!
Click to expand...


*The sheriff doesn't have to do anything until the FBI concludes its investigation.  Everybody forget they were called in on Day One?*


----------



## dannyboys

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
Click to expand...

You really are a dumb fuck.
Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
Fucking loser.
Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
Click to expand...


Hmm...You say he has union lawyers then post a link citing his non union lawyer?


----------



## reconmark

dannyboys said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
Click to expand...

With a post like this...do not ever call anyone "dumb."


----------



## bucs90

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...You say he has union lawyers then post a link citing his non union lawyer?
Click to expand...


SC is a non-union state. Cops here have FOP or PBA...a third party advocacy group which they pay dues to, a lot like doctors malpractice insurance. So...PBA/FOP is who gets the lawyer.

And they hire some of the best. Andy Savage in Charleston...one of the best defense attorneys in the South....has been a long time PBA/FOP retained lawyer.

So yes...non union technically...but FOP/PBA is a strong group that hires from only the best of defense attorneys.


----------



## jc456

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have that video, let's see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK, LOSER.  It's been posted 150 times, from three different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curios asshole. Can you explain why ZERO charges have been brought against Fields?
> The sheriff and a SP couldn't come up with a charge.
> Another case of you being a **** dummy.
> Do you have any outstanding warrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh --- why do you think?  It's amazing enough he was fired.
> Cops close ranks. Usually it's a lot of hemming and hawing about "uh, we're doing an 'internal investigation', which is bureaucrat-speak for "we're stalling until this thing blows over".
> 
> But clearly goon-boy's guilty of assault and reckless endangerment at the very least.  The sheriff certainly could come up with those charges ---- _if he wanted to_.  So far he's resisting public pressure.
> 
> It's the culture.  "Our teammates, right or wrong"
> 
> You should be asking Sheriff Lott that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what public pressure.  Post up that link princess!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The sheriff doesn't have to do anything until the FBI concludes its investigation.  Everybody forget they were called in on Day One?*
Click to expand...

maybe you should post to the right poster.


----------



## bucs90

3000!!!!! A ghetto brat won't follow school rules...resists then hits a cop who follows the hand to hand techniques he's taught and arrests her...no one is injured...shes back in school.....and we got 3000 God damn posts over it!!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good!
> Field's Police Union lawyers have included a possible kidnapping charge in their notice to file against the sheriff/county and school district.
> Gold Star!
Click to expand...

He doesn't have police union lawyers.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...You say he has union lawyers then post a link citing his non union lawyer?
Click to expand...

Try again when you're sober asshole. You're not making any sense. Savage is one of the best defense lawyers in the country. 
His association with the Police Union goes back a long way. 
S.C. does have a different 'technical' association with the National Police Union BUT in fact everyone knows that everyone knows that Savage and other excellent defense lawyers are de facto working for the National Police Union. Fields, however you want to slice it is being represented by the National Police Union and won't have to ever pay a dime in lawyer's fees.


----------



## jc456

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...You say he has union lawyers then post a link citing his non union lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again when you're sober asshole. You're not making any sense.
Click to expand...

he believes in posting as an illiterate so he can confuse everyone. He then thinks that makes him more intelligent.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The negro bitch ruined her own life.
> She's just another negro raised with ZERO guidance. Her life is fucked.
> Wait until the media finds out her past record with LE.
Click to expand...

She could have shot Lincoln, and it won't matter after the videos...


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The negro bitch ruined her own life.
> She's just another negro raised with ZERO guidance. Her life is fucked.
> Wait until the media finds out her past record with LE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She could have shot Lincoln, and it won't matter after the videos...
Click to expand...

well, I believe her intentions were very similar to those of john Wilkes booth.


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The Police never ever do anything wrong ...these cops should be allowed to brutalize any citizen they wish to brutalize..*
> *Ex Cop in prison ?...get him ...make him pay*
> 
> *Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Photo / AP
> ByAMANDA LEE MYERSPublishedNovember 3, 2015, 9:37 AM EST  3779 views
> 
> Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) — A former Los Angeles County sheriff's deputy was sentenced to eight years in federal prison Monday for overseeing the backroom beating of a jail visitor who fellow guards testified was handcuffed on the ground and covered in blood.
> 
> U.S. District Judge George King ordered former Sgt. Eric Gonzalez taken into custody immediately after sentencing, telling him he had "abused his authority and corrupted the very system he was sworn to uphold."
> 
> Gonzalez, a 15-year veteran of the Sheriff's Department, was found guilty in June of deprivation of civil rights, conspiracy to violate constitutional rights and falsification of records in the 2011 beating of Gabriel Carrillo. Four other deputies have been convicted in the case and await sentencing, while a fifth was indicted last month and faces trial in December.
> 
> The convictions in Carrillo's beating are part of a federal investigation of civil rights abuses and corruption at the nation's largest sheriff's department.
> 
> Nearly two dozen members of the department, including the former second-in-command, have been charged with crimes ranging from beatings to obstruction of justice; 15 of them have been convicted so far, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office.


I was very very annoying when I got arrested for drunk driving.  I even wished them all a horrible death of cancer.  And I talked a lot of shit.  But I didn't fight back.  I didn't resist.  And so they didn't punch me.

Oh I almost forgot.  While sitting cuffed in the back of the cop car, I took the handcuffs off.  When the cops realized what I had done, they ripped me out of the back seat and put the cuffs on really really tight.  I sort of deserved an ass whipping that night but never got one.  

Probably because I didn't resist or get physical.  Put my hands behind my back?  Ok.  Go into that cell?  Ok.  Roll my fingers in the ink?  Ok.


----------



## dannyboys

sealybobo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Police never ever do anything wrong ...these cops should be allowed to brutalize any citizen they wish to brutalize..*
> *Ex Cop in prison ?...get him ...make him pay*
> 
> *Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Photo / AP
> ByAMANDA LEE MYERSPublishedNovember 3, 2015, 9:37 AM EST  3779 views
> 
> Ex-Sheriff's Deputy Gets 8 Years Prison For 'Savage Beating' Of Jail Visitor
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) — A former Los Angeles County sheriff's deputy was sentenced to eight years in federal prison Monday for overseeing the backroom beating of a jail visitor who fellow guards testified was handcuffed on the ground and covered in blood.
> 
> U.S. District Judge George King ordered former Sgt. Eric Gonzalez taken into custody immediately after sentencing, telling him he had "abused his authority and corrupted the very system he was sworn to uphold."
> 
> Gonzalez, a 15-year veteran of the Sheriff's Department, was found guilty in June of deprivation of civil rights, conspiracy to violate constitutional rights and falsification of records in the 2011 beating of Gabriel Carrillo. Four other deputies have been convicted in the case and await sentencing, while a fifth was indicted last month and faces trial in December.
> 
> The convictions in Carrillo's beating are part of a federal investigation of civil rights abuses and corruption at the nation's largest sheriff's department.
> 
> Nearly two dozen members of the department, including the former second-in-command, have been charged with crimes ranging from beatings to obstruction of justice; 15 of them have been convicted so far, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office.
> 
> 
> 
> I was very very annoying when I got arrested for drunk driving.  I even wished them all a horrible death of cancer.  And I talked a lot of shit.  But I didn't fight back.  I didn't resist.  And so they didn't punch me.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot.  While sitting cuffed in the back of the cop car, I took the handcuffs off.  When the cops realized what I had done, they ripped me out of the back seat and put the cuffs on really really tight.  I sort of deserved an ass whipping that night but never got one.
> 
> Probably because I didn't resist or get physical.  Put my hands behind my back?  Ok.  Go into that cell?  Ok.  Roll my fingers in the ink?  Ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...You say he has union lawyers then post a link citing his non union lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again when you're sober asshole. You're not making any sense. Savage is one of the best defense lawyers in the country.
> His association with the Police Union goes back a long way.
> S.C. does have a different 'technical' association with the National Police Union BUT in fact everyone knows that everyone knows that Savage and other excellent defense lawyers are de facto working for the National Police Union. Fields, however you want to slice it is being represented by the National Police Union and won't have to ever pay a dime in lawyer's fees.
Click to expand...

His attorney, who he undoubtedly pays himself, has no staff in his one man office but he did used to run Internal Affairs so he's used to dirty cops eh?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside Authority for An Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be an Appeal to Authority fallacy, it sure does.  It has to be some source outside the argument.  Which doesn't apply here, since there IS NO argument.
> 
> Police chief fired Deputy Goon.  That's a *fact*.  Not open to debate.
> 
> If I were to quote Herman V. Finstervlep opining that said goon should have been charged with assault and reckless endangerment, AND maintained that therefore it "proves" Deputy Goon did so, THEN you would have an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> But ..................................................................................................... I didn't.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. THe "degree of the assault"? THe one that the Authority you trust so much says was uninjured? What degree of assault is "no injury"? Jeez, it's funny, you think with such a big cop "flipping out" on such a small girl that she would have been badly hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point made here, no response warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Actually, my understanding of police procedure is that if a criminal punches a cop that justifies quite a bit of force, which this young woman did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is not at all what she did, since she was literally in no position to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. And me calling the Police Chief's statement "vague cover your ass bullshit" could in no way be seen as a concession by me. Don't play dishonest games. I will call you on such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get this straight Clyde -- I'm the one calling out YOUR dishonesty.  And I just did it again in the previous line.
> 
> Anything else?
Click to expand...



1. NO, it does not;

"An *Appeal to Authority* is a fallacy with the following form: Person A is (claimed to be) an *authority* on subject S. Person A makes claim C about subject S. Therefore, C is true."

Nothing about the Authority having to be "outside". The point is that you are claiming something is true with nothing but someone's opinion as "proof".

The best Authority is not infallible.


2. You brought up "degree of assault" as why you keep harping on the size difference. Yet the girl is reported to be uninjured. For you to just say that doesn't matter is not credible. 

3. On one of the videos, you see her strike at the officer before the "slam".  

4. LIar.


----------



## dannyboys

So define a "jail visitor". Sounds like a phrase some fucking LIBeral pyjama-boy would invent.
"Oh no! We don't call them 'inmates' anymore. They are 'jail visitors' now. Dear God help us.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got absolutely jack squat to do with "hate".  See if you can find a way to grow up and not melt down into childish emotion.
> 
> It's got to do with the rights of the public -- versus a self-styled paramilitary force that sees the public it's supposed to be _serving_, as an enemy to be vanquished obliterated.  That mentality is completely fucked up and it needs fixing.  Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> At least this is forcing us to have the conversation. I agree I don't like our police force militarized. I've seen it up close. I bet that cop was doing it just like they would in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> But also do what the officer says. Or the teacher and administrator who tried to reason with words before the cop was called. Words weren't working.
> 
> I liked RoboCop. There was a reason that was in Detroit. That's where RoboCop is needed.
> 
> If they sent a punk cop in those kids would eat his lunch. Ever go to an all black school? I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see RoboCop in an all black school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to an all black school. Only 3 of us whites. You know the worst week of my life was the week they showed roots in our class.
> 
> I'm a liberal but he's right about blacks not taking school seriously and they are very disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, kill em? That's your solution? God, you Authority-Worshippers are so damn lost. No wonder so many cops think they can get away with anything. You deranged kooks have led to them to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My solution is zero tolerance. Are you telling me we can't insist kids behave? You act like kids are doing us the favor by showing up to school. Then they behave badly? What would happen in the real world? She'd be fired.
> 
> Who the fuck is teaching these kids manners? Start there. You raising a future trashy citizen. We should be able to expel all the kids who aren't trying. Transfer all the kids that are trying to a different class or different school. Make people appreciate school.
> 
> If that girl went home and said she was expelled I would imagine the parents would wise up.
> 
> But for some reason public schools are forced to babysit losers. Throw them out. Make it like the military. Both are public institutions. Right?
Click to expand...


Zero TOlerance is a cover ass tool for administrators who are too cowardly to admit that some kids are bad.

They punish everyone involved instead of the one that starts it.

Even if the one of the kids involved just happened to be involved in multiple other instances.


----------



## Nosmo King

dannyboys said:


> So define a "jail visitor". Sounds like a phrase some fucking LIBeral pyjama-boy would invent.
> "Oh no! We don't call them 'inmates' anymore. They are 'jail visitors' now. Dear God help us.


You have never heard of anyone visiting a prisoner?  Jesus Christ thought visiting prisoners was a grand idea.

He knew of prison visits.  Why haven't you?


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
Click to expand...


And then they would have dragged her out of there together, pretty much the same, and we would be having the same conversation except you libs would be ridiculing him for calling for backup for a "little girl".


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.



Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?

Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?

Rhetorical question. I know your answer.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they would have dragged her out of there together, pretty much the same, and we would be having the same conversation except you libs would be ridiculing him for calling for backup for a "little girl".
Click to expand...

Had he done that, he'd still have a job and none of us would have ever heard of him...


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the last were true he wouldn't have got his as *FIRED *wid a quickness.
> 
> All it took was one look at the video.  The same video you look at and deny what's happening right there in it with fables of self-propelled desk-aircraft.
> 
> And that's because you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
Click to expand...



Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.

That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He just pulls it out of his ass.  Came in here last week declaring the kid should be expelled.  I asked him nicely, "on what basis"?  He has yet to think of anything at all in response.  That was _five days_ ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
Click to expand...

A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.

Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”

“It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”

Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”

Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.      

Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bucs90 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...You say he has union lawyers then post a link citing his non union lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SC is a non-union state. Cops here have FOP or PBA...a third party advocacy group which they pay dues to, a lot like doctors malpractice insurance. So...PBA/FOP is who gets the lawyer.
> 
> And they hire some of the best. Andy Savage in Charleston...one of the best defense attorneys in the South....has been a long time PBA/FOP retained lawyer.
> 
> So yes...non union technically...but FOP/PBA is a strong group that hires from only the best of defense attorneys.
Click to expand...


Tell you brother. He's the one who doesn't seem to know.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...You say he has union lawyers then post a link citing his non union lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again when you're sober asshole. You're not making any sense. Savage is one of the best defense lawyers in the country.
> His association with the Police Union goes back a long way.
> S.C. does have a different 'technical' association with the National Police Union BUT in fact everyone knows that everyone knows that Savage and other excellent defense lawyers are de facto working for the National Police Union. Fields, however you want to slice it is being represented by the National Police Union and won't have to ever pay a dime in lawyer's fees.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should say that in the first place. I knew it wasn't a union shop. So you saying he has union lawyers is ridiculous.


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
Click to expand...

aren't there two problems?  I agree that white boys walking in schools is something that needs to be addressed.  I completely agree.  Why is it they can't agree on the other issue?  I'm sorry, ignoring stupid seems to be doing a bigger injustice, but hey, it's their kids. i supposed they love failure it's very apparent they don't want experienced help.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

dannyboys said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'll have a problem since he followed the law.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he is on the unemployment line and banned from any school property..sure enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hope Fields has legal fees up the ass that last for years to pay off, if ever.  I hope this puts him on food stamps and he loses his trailer.
> And if he qualifies for free legal help, I hope he gets the guy that graduated in last place at Redneck Muthah' School of Law in Charleston.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a dumb fuck.
> Fields has a legal team with the best lawyers in the country working on his behalf. They are being 100% paid for by the Police Union asshole! Fields doesn't get charged a fucking dime!
> HAAA HAAAA you asshole! That's part of what Police Union dues are for. BTW asshol the Police Union lawyers NEVER agree to touch any case unless it's 100% guaranteed the LEO is innocent. That's right 100% quarenteed.
> The fucking sheriff/country and school district are not only having to cough up about 800K to Fields they are also having to pay the Police Union's lawyer's costs in the forthcoming structured settlements. Yes I said settlements.......plural.
> Go back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' where you can again make a fucking fool of yourself.
> Still got that Trayvon hoodie with a photo of when he was twelve printed on it? Ever wear it in public asshole?
> Fucking loser.
> Scott Hayes is Field's defense attorney. Attorney Hates specialises in wrongful dismissal suits against LEO's. He is paid by the legal defense fund from the National Police Union.
> Fired S.C. deputy's attorney: 'Actions were justified'
Click to expand...


*Wow, what a spectacular meltdown.  If your skin were any thinner I could see the red on your neck.
So the policeman's union lawyers have to have a guarantee that the accused is innocent?  Really.  How do they get that when the FBI is involved?

Oops....According to his website he is an independent criminal defense attorney, not an attorney for the policemen's union.     *Scott Hayes | Attorney

*Do you beat up teenage girls too?*


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
Click to expand...


Dude, you are just too stupid to talk to. You can't read and you can't concentrate on anything. I'm just going to point at you and laugh.

Ha ha!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hutch Starskey said:


> Maybe you should say that in the first place. I knew it wasn't a union shop. So you saying he has union lawyers is ridiculous.


*Conservatives love Unions....Oh wait....*


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What context? It's one sentence daclaring you opinion.
> I asked you about your opinion and you are unwilling or unable to address it. You might be retarded. You see, one person posts something and others respond. The original poster then responds to those. That's why it's called a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
Click to expand...


Your ignorance bores me.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are just too stupid to talk to. You can't read and you can't concentrate on anything. I'm just going to point at you and laugh.
> 
> Ha ha!
Click to expand...


We're going for six days then?

Alrrrrrighty then.

.



PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
Click to expand...


Obviously.  So boring that you posted back on this one twice.
That's some kinda boredom.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
Click to expand...

Its not about you...its about a steroid abusing ex school cop


----------



## PredFan

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The negro bitch ruined her own life.
> She's just another negro raised with ZERO guidance. Her life is fucked.
> Wait until the media finds out her past record with LE.
Click to expand...


You really think the left wing media will care?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
Click to expand...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should take your own advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
Click to expand...


*Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

we all know that in smoeone's world that happened, but in reality not so much.  Welcome to reality and that never happened.  But you go with it.  Posting lies is the liberal signature.


----------



## PredFan

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt he can answer you. He doesn't read too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Her identity is being withheld because SHE IS A MINOR, so there is not much out there and for this thread to hit 3000 posts is ridiculous.
> Two things have come to light:  she was texting and that's what created this horrific disturbance that so disrupted these other 29 innocents.
> Secondly, she is a foster child which means already that she has had a tough time in a system that absolutely sucks.
> Thirdly, let's let some cop beat up  your kid for texting and see what you do.  *
Click to expand...


Wouldn't happen. I didn't raise ignorant thugs. 4 of my 5 daughters graduated with no discipline problems at all, the youngest is a senior. They were raised well. You lose yet again moron.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

PredFan said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The negro bitch ruined her own life.
> She's just another negro raised with ZERO guidance. Her life is fucked.
> Wait until the media finds out her past record with LE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think the left wing media will care?
Click to expand...


*Oh, so you're joining forces with a racist here but come tomorrow you will get your scaly skin up again about being called a racist....I see.*


----------



## jc456

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the context there Corky?
> 
> 
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
Click to expand...

kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.

BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

PredFan said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt he can answer you. He doesn't read too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Her identity is being withheld because SHE IS A MINOR, so there is not much out there and for this thread to hit 3000 posts is ridiculous.
> Two things have come to light:  she was texting and that's what created this horrific disturbance that so disrupted these other 29 innocents.
> Secondly, she is a foster child which means already that she has had a tough time in a system that absolutely sucks.
> Thirdly, let's let some cop beat up  your kid for texting and see what you do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen. I didn't raise ignorant thugs. 4 of my 5 daughters graduated with no discipline problems at all, the youngest is a senior. They were raised well. You lose yet again moron.
Click to expand...


*What did the 5th one do?  And do they know their daddy is a bigot?
Do they roll over and let errant stupid public school officials ride them?  
Ooh, you're such a good father.*


----------



## jc456

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does her behavior as you outlined it deserve to ruin her life. It's a simple question that you and your retarded brother can't seem to understand. You posted an opinion and I'm asking you why.
> 
> 
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt he can answer you. He doesn't read too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Her identity is being withheld because SHE IS A MINOR, so there is not much out there and for this thread to hit 3000 posts is ridiculous.
> Two things have come to light:  she was texting and that's what created this horrific disturbance that so disrupted these other 29 innocents.
> Secondly, she is a foster child which means already that she has had a tough time in a system that absolutely sucks.
> Thirdly, let's let some cop beat up  your kid for texting and see what you do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen. I didn't raise ignorant thugs. 4 of my 5 daughters graduated with no discipline problems at all, the youngest is a senior. They were raised well. You lose yet again moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What did the 5th one do?  And do they know their daddy is a bigot?
> Do they roll over and let errant stupid public school officials ride them?
> Ooh, you're such a good father.*
Click to expand...

hahahahahahhahhahahahhha dude you can't read.  LOFNL.  wow, smart didn't ever find you dude.

try re-reading it one more time or here I'll give you the cheat sheet, the 5th hasn't graduated yet, she's a senior.  holy crap, and you all can't understand.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

jc456 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
Click to expand...


*What?  Did you use the word "kidnapping"?
I had three or four verbal altercations with high school teachers and a principal when I was a teenager.  Two of them were over the length of boys' hair, not supposed to be below the collar.  I thought it was stupid.  I bet looking back even rednecks would agree with that now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Wouldn't happen. I didn't raise ignorant thugs.



Perhaps it's like talent -- it skips a generation.


----------



## jc456

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What?  Did you use the word "kidnapping"?
> I had three or four verbal altercations with high school teachers and a principal when I was a teenager.  Two of them were over the length of boys' hair, not supposed to be below the collar.  I thought it was stupid.  I bet looking back even rednecks would agree with that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

did you say something?


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen. I didn't raise ignorant thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's like talent -- it skips a generation.
Click to expand...

I see it missed you. too bad for a you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well jean, it's like this, you don't do what you suggested constitutes posting in a thread.  None of you do.  Your only reason for being here is to start trouble, we all know that, it's hilarious to watch, you all ignore the questions in a thread.  Not just this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
Click to expand...

She's 16, it's the law.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

jc456 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she obviously doesn't give a shit.  I couldn't care less what her ambitions are.  I don't feel sorry for her either.  now I answered your question answer mine--- why didn't she just get out of her desk and leave as asked by both the teacher and the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he can answer you. He doesn't read too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Her identity is being withheld because SHE IS A MINOR, so there is not much out there and for this thread to hit 3000 posts is ridiculous.
> Two things have come to light:  she was texting and that's what created this horrific disturbance that so disrupted these other 29 innocents.
> Secondly, she is a foster child which means already that she has had a tough time in a system that absolutely sucks.
> Thirdly, let's let some cop beat up  your kid for texting and see what you do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen. I didn't raise ignorant thugs. 4 of my 5 daughters graduated with no discipline problems at all, the youngest is a senior. They were raised well. You lose yet again moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What did the 5th one do?  And do they know their daddy is a bigot?
> Do they roll over and let errant stupid public school officials ride them?
> Ooh, you're such a good father.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahhahhahahahhha dude you can't read.  LOFNL.  wow, smart didn't ever find you dude.
> 
> try re-reading it one more time or here I'll give you the cheat sheet, the 5th hasn't graduated yet, she's a senior.  holy crap, and you all can't understand.
Click to expand...

*
They were all raised well, to be racist assholes.  You fit right in.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
Click to expand...


*Yeah, I think it's called truancy.  Do you think they know what that word means?  Wait, of course they don't.  Them kids o' theirs don't go to skool.

They do seem to continually overlook that she is a minor.*


----------



## jc456

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he can answer you. He doesn't read too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Her identity is being withheld because SHE IS A MINOR, so there is not much out there and for this thread to hit 3000 posts is ridiculous.
> Two things have come to light:  she was texting and that's what created this horrific disturbance that so disrupted these other 29 innocents.
> Secondly, she is a foster child which means already that she has had a tough time in a system that absolutely sucks.
> Thirdly, let's let some cop beat up  your kid for texting and see what you do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen. I didn't raise ignorant thugs. 4 of my 5 daughters graduated with no discipline problems at all, the youngest is a senior. They were raised well. You lose yet again moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What did the 5th one do?  And do they know their daddy is a bigot?
> Do they roll over and let errant stupid public school officials ride them?
> Ooh, you're such a good father.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahhahhahahahhha dude you can't read.  LOFNL.  wow, smart didn't ever find you dude.
> 
> try re-reading it one more time or here I'll give you the cheat sheet, the 5th hasn't graduated yet, she's a senior.  holy crap, and you all can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> They were all raised well, to be racist assholes.  You fit right in.*
Click to expand...

again, did you say something?


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
Click to expand...

hmmmm she doesn't care about the law, it was very clear in the classroom.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside Authority for An Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be an Appeal to Authority fallacy, it sure does.  It has to be some source outside the argument.  Which doesn't apply here, since there IS NO argument.
> 
> Police chief fired Deputy Goon.  That's a *fact*.  Not open to debate.
> 
> If I were to quote Herman V. Finstervlep opining that said goon should have been charged with assault and reckless endangerment, AND maintained that therefore it "proves" Deputy Goon did so, THEN you would have an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> But ..................................................................................................... I didn't.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. THe "degree of the assault"? THe one that the Authority you trust so much says was uninjured? What degree of assault is "no injury"? Jeez, it's funny, you think with such a big cop "flipping out" on such a small girl that she would have been badly hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point made here, no response warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Actually, my understanding of police procedure is that if a criminal punches a cop that justifies quite a bit of force, which this young woman did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is not at all what she did, since she was literally in no position to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. And me calling the Police Chief's statement "vague cover your ass bullshit" could in no way be seen as a concession by me. Don't play dishonest games. I will call you on such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get this straight Clyde -- I'm the one calling out YOUR dishonesty.  And I just did it again in the previous line.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. NO, it does not;
> 
> "An *Appeal to Authority* is a fallacy with the following form: Person A is (claimed to be) an *authority* on subject S. Person A makes claim C about subject S. Therefore, C is true."
> 
> Nothing about the Authority having to be "outside". The point is that you are claiming something is true with nothing but someone's opinion as "proof".
> 
> The best Authority is not infallible.
> 
> 
> 2. You brought up "degree of assault" as why you keep harping on the size difference. Yet the girl is reported to be uninjured. For you to just say that doesn't matter is not credible.
> 
> 3. On one of the videos, you see her strike at the officer before the "slam".
> 
> 4. LIar.
Click to expand...


1. your definition is correct but that ain't what I did.  Apparently it's what you WISH I did.  That ain't happening.  I don't work for you, chump.

2. I have no idea what point you're either making or running away from.  If you can't articulate it, maybe there ain't any.

3.  Wrong.  I see no such thing.  I see her left hand rise up laterally after she's put in a choke hold but she's in no position to strike him even if she had the size to.

4. You don't even_ refer to_ anything here so go fuck yourself, loser.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm she doesn't care about the law, it was very clear in the classroom.
Click to expand...

She's a kid, deal with it.  The cop should have been able to, and couldn't.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm she doesn't care about the law, it was very clear in the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, deal with it.  The cop should have been able to, and couldn't.
Click to expand...

she's an asshole.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's his training, we definitely need to end that training. There were so many other logical ways to handle this. But as usual, the cop chose violence. He viciously attacked the girl. And i don't think losing his job is enough. I think she has a strong case. He should have been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
Click to expand...


You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.

"I've never seen anything so nasty looking, so sick to the point that you know, other students are turning away, don't know what to do, and are just scared for their lives," said Tony Robinson Jr., who made the recording "That's supposed to be somebody that's going to protect us. Not somebody that we need to be scare off, or afraid." -- WLTX​
They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.

Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> 
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm she doesn't care about the law, it was very clear in the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, deal with it.  The cop should have been able to, and couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's an asshole.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter if she was, it was his job to protect her, not toss her around.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.
> 
> They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.
> 
> Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.
Click to expand...

the cop did his job, pin a medal on him.  He had to throw the garbage out and did just that.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm she doesn't care about the law, it was very clear in the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, deal with it.  The cop should have been able to, and couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if she was, it was his job to protect her, not toss her around.
Click to expand...

again, no it wasn't, it was to protect 29 other students from the threat in the room and he did his job.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.
> 
> They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.
> 
> Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the cop did his job, pin a medal on him.  He had to throw the garbage out and did just that.
Click to expand...

For most reasonable people, he is the garbage, and did a heck of a job, Brownie, of getting himself tossed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm she doesn't care about the law, it was very clear in the classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a kid, deal with it.  The cop should have been able to, and couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if she was, it was his job to protect her, not toss her around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, no it wasn't, it was to protect 29 other students from the threat in the room and he did his job.
Click to expand...

One, there clearly weren't 29, and two you, like the cop, made a mountain out of a puppy tug-of-war.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.
> 
> They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.
> 
> Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the cop did his job, pin a medal on him.  He had to throw the garbage out and did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most reasonable people, he is the garbage, and did a heck of a job, Brownie, of getting himself tossed.
Click to expand...

well when you find that reasonable person, you tell them that jc456 loved the flip of the desk and the following extraction.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm she doesn't care about the law, it was very clear in the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a kid, deal with it.  The cop should have been able to, and couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if she was, it was his job to protect her, not toss her around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, no it wasn't, it was to protect 29 other students from the threat in the room and he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, there clearly weren't 29, and two you, like the cop, made a mountain out of a puppy tug-of-war.
Click to expand...

what mountain, did I make?  I'm sorry, kidnapping, when one is held hostage by another.  And dude, you can't see it any clearer when a cop has to be called in to extract a disruptive student from class.  Just doesn't get any funnier than the video I watched on the extraction process.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.
> 
> They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.
> 
> Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the cop did his job, pin a medal on him.  He had to throw the garbage out and did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most reasonable people, he is the garbage, and did a heck of a job, Brownie, of getting himself tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you find that reasonable person, you tell them that jc456 loved the flip of the desk and the following extraction.
Click to expand...

Since you enjoy police brutality against *******, that much is already clear...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a kid, deal with it.  The cop should have been able to, and couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> she's an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if she was, it was his job to protect her, not toss her around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, no it wasn't, it was to protect 29 other students from the threat in the room and he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, there clearly weren't 29, and two you, like the cop, made a mountain out of a puppy tug-of-war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what mountain, did I make?  I'm sorry, kidnapping, when one is held hostage by another.  And dude, you can't see it any clearer when a cop has to be called in to extract a disruptive student from class.  Just doesn't get any funnier than the video I watched on the extraction process.
Click to expand...

Sitting at her desk refusing to obey a teach is kidnapping?  Nope.

And you say you raised daughters?  I'm having a very hard time believing that.  My older sister took at least a year off my parents life for every year she was a teenager...


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if she was, it was his job to protect her, not toss her around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, no it wasn't, it was to protect 29 other students from the threat in the room and he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, there clearly weren't 29, and two you, like the cop, made a mountain out of a puppy tug-of-war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what mountain, did I make?  I'm sorry, kidnapping, when one is held hostage by another.  And dude, you can't see it any clearer when a cop has to be called in to extract a disruptive student from class.  Just doesn't get any funnier than the video I watched on the extraction process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting at her desk refusing to obey a teach is kidnapping?  Nope.
> 
> And you say you raised daughters?  I'm having a very hard time believing that.  My older sister took at least a year off my parents life for every year she was a teenager...
Click to expand...

was there any lesson being learned while everyone waited for the princess to get her attention?  nope.  held hostage.  They couldn't leave the room could they?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if she was, it was his job to protect her, not toss her around.
> 
> 
> 
> again, no it wasn't, it was to protect 29 other students from the threat in the room and he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, there clearly weren't 29, and two you, like the cop, made a mountain out of a puppy tug-of-war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what mountain, did I make?  I'm sorry, kidnapping, when one is held hostage by another.  And dude, you can't see it any clearer when a cop has to be called in to extract a disruptive student from class.  Just doesn't get any funnier than the video I watched on the extraction process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting at her desk refusing to obey a teach is kidnapping?  Nope.
> 
> And you say you raised daughters?  I'm having a very hard time believing that.  My older sister took at least a year off my parents life for every year she was a teenager...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was there any lesson being learned while everyone waited for the princess to get her attention?  nope.  held hostage.  They couldn't leave the room could they?
Click to expand...

They had no problem just walking out when they wanted to now did they?


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
Click to expand...


I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.

Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.

I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._

Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, no it wasn't, it was to protect 29 other students from the threat in the room and he did his job.
> 
> 
> 
> One, there clearly weren't 29, and two you, like the cop, made a mountain out of a puppy tug-of-war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what mountain, did I make?  I'm sorry, kidnapping, when one is held hostage by another.  And dude, you can't see it any clearer when a cop has to be called in to extract a disruptive student from class.  Just doesn't get any funnier than the video I watched on the extraction process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting at her desk refusing to obey a teach is kidnapping?  Nope.
> 
> And you say you raised daughters?  I'm having a very hard time believing that.  My older sister took at least a year off my parents life for every year she was a teenager...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was there any lesson being learned while everyone waited for the princess to get her attention?  nope.  held hostage.  They couldn't leave the room could they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had no problem just walking out when they wanted to now did they?
Click to expand...

after the disturbance left the room nope.  Class was finally over.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> One, there clearly weren't 29, and two you, like the cop, made a mountain out of a puppy tug-of-war.
> 
> 
> 
> what mountain, did I make?  I'm sorry, kidnapping, when one is held hostage by another.  And dude, you can't see it any clearer when a cop has to be called in to extract a disruptive student from class.  Just doesn't get any funnier than the video I watched on the extraction process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting at her desk refusing to obey a teach is kidnapping?  Nope.
> 
> And you say you raised daughters?  I'm having a very hard time believing that.  My older sister took at least a year off my parents life for every year she was a teenager...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was there any lesson being learned while everyone waited for the princess to get her attention?  nope.  held hostage.  They couldn't leave the room could they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had no problem just walking out when they wanted to now did they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after the disturbance left the room nope.  Class was finally over.
Click to expand...

No, the kids who walked out in protest.  They didn't obey the rules, now did they?


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they would have dragged her out of there together, pretty much the same, and we would be having the same conversation except you libs would be ridiculing him for calling for backup for a "little girl".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he done that, he'd still have a job and none of us would have ever heard of him...
Click to expand...


Liar.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
Click to expand...


Well, said, and may I add, that I will be happy to discuss the problem of mass shootings, and possible solutions to that problem and have done so repeatedly.


----------



## Correll

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have noticed one thing that all of the lefties here have in common, they are all illiterate to some degree. I used to think that they just didn't bother to read the posts they were responding to, but then when I pointed that out to them and they re read it they still didn't understand. But that is self-evident. To be a lefty is to be less intelligent than most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how come after five fucking days you still can't figure out why you said she should be expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance bores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Answer the question.  Or are you all GOP-candidate sensitive and touchy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kidnapping 29 students.  I'll help him out here.
> 
> BTW, why would she go back when she didn't want to be there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 16, it's the law.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't be. 

She's wasting her time and everyone else's and just screwed up two people's careers.

Repeal Truancy Laws NOW!


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside Authority for An Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be an Appeal to Authority fallacy, it sure does.  It has to be some source outside the argument.  Which doesn't apply here, since there IS NO argument.
> 
> Police chief fired Deputy Goon.  That's a *fact*.  Not open to debate.
> 
> If I were to quote Herman V. Finstervlep opining that said goon should have been charged with assault and reckless endangerment, AND maintained that therefore it "proves" Deputy Goon did so, THEN you would have an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> But ..................................................................................................... I didn't.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. THe "degree of the assault"? THe one that the Authority you trust so much says was uninjured? What degree of assault is "no injury"? Jeez, it's funny, you think with such a big cop "flipping out" on such a small girl that she would have been badly hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point made here, no response warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Actually, my understanding of police procedure is that if a criminal punches a cop that justifies quite a bit of force, which this young woman did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is not at all what she did, since she was literally in no position to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. And me calling the Police Chief's statement "vague cover your ass bullshit" could in no way be seen as a concession by me. Don't play dishonest games. I will call you on such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get this straight Clyde -- I'm the one calling out YOUR dishonesty.  And I just did it again in the previous line.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. NO, it does not;
> 
> "An *Appeal to Authority* is a fallacy with the following form: Person A is (claimed to be) an *authority* on subject S. Person A makes claim C about subject S. Therefore, C is true."
> 
> Nothing about the Authority having to be "outside". The point is that you are claiming something is true with nothing but someone's opinion as "proof".
> 
> The best Authority is not infallible.
> 
> 
> 2. You brought up "degree of assault" as why you keep harping on the size difference. Yet the girl is reported to be uninjured. For you to just say that doesn't matter is not credible.
> 
> 3. On one of the videos, you see her strike at the officer before the "slam".
> 
> 4. LIar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. your definition is correct but that ain't what I did.  Apparently it's what you WISH I did.  That ain't happening.  I don't work for you, chump.
> 
> 2. I have no idea what point you're either making or running away from.  If you can't articulate it, maybe there ain't any.
> 
> 3.  Wrong.  I see no such thing.  I see her left hand rise up laterally after she's put in a choke hold but she's in no position to strike him even if she had the size to.
> 
> 4. You don't even_ refer to_ anything here so go fuck yourself, loser.
Click to expand...



1. You do it constantly when you repeatedly point out that the cop was fired as though that supports or even proves your case. 

Liberals. All the self awareness of turnips.

2. YOu keep whining about the irrelevant size difference. NOw you claim it is relevant because it relates to the "Degree of assault". Except there is no injury. So, stop filling the pages with useless filler in an attempt to hide how little you have to support your position.

3. Laterally means side to side. How does a hand "rise up laterally"?  But regardless she hit the cop. 

4. Fine. Liar. It is I who will be calling you on your dishonest bullshit. SO, you might as well drop it.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.
> 
> "I've never seen anything so nasty looking, so sick to the point that you know, other students are turning away, don't know what to do, and are just scared for their lives," said Tony Robinson Jr., who made the recording "That's supposed to be somebody that's going to protect us. Not somebody that we need to be scare off, or afraid." -- WLTX​
> They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.
> 
> Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.
Click to expand...




Right. And then she sticks her arm out and it gets broken by her weight and his pulling and you libs have a hissy fit about that.


Liberals. All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...

Simply watch this video:


Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.

_See how that works?_


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Correll said:


> Liberals. All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.



If I didn't already have the PERFECT signature... THAT would be my new sig!

Correll, ya NAILED IT!


----------



## Correll

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_



Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Correll said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
Click to expand...


Primarily... to avoid being beaten by the perverse cult presently threatening her life, would be my guess.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  There's some story there but whatever it is, it's irrelevant.
> 
> Again for the intellectually gummed up, this isn't a story about the girl, except as far as she represents any of us that could have been on the same receiving end.  This is a story about a goon cop who flipped the fuck out, committed assault and reckless endangerment, and arguably false arrest.  And in the larger scope it's a story about knob gobblers like you who egg them on.
> 
> Fucking coward.
> 
> 
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
Click to expand...

Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.

But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.

What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?


----------



## paulitician

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop did his job, end of story.
Click to expand...


Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.


----------



## paulitician

dannyboys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any warrants?
> When was the last time you were arrested.
> How many times have you been incarcerated?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. Many other more logical ways of handling this situation. But as usual, the dumb cop chose violence. It's exactly what's wrong with our police.


----------



## paulitician

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do you think the training ought to be?  Let's see how you extricate the suspect from the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they would have dragged her out of there together, pretty much the same, and we would be having the same conversation except you libs would be ridiculing him for calling for backup for a "little girl".
Click to expand...


Well, we'll never know, huh? The dumb mongoloid blew it. Many other more logical ways to handle this situation. But unfortunately, too many cops are too lazy & dumb to think things through. They resort to violence instead.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any warrants?
> When was the last time you were arrested.
> How many times have you been incarcerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Many other more logical ways of handling this situation. But as usual, the dumb cop chose violence. It's exactly what's wrong with our police.
Click to expand...


"Many more" logical ways to handle this??

Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.


----------



## paulitician

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
Click to expand...


African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> 
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any warrants?
> When was the last time you were arrested.
> How many times have you been incarcerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Many other more logical ways of handling this situation. But as usual, the dumb cop chose violence. It's exactly what's wrong with our police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Many more" logical ways to handle this??
> 
> Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.
Click to expand...


If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any warrants?
> When was the last time you were arrested.
> How many times have you been incarcerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Many other more logical ways of handling this situation. But as usual, the dumb cop chose violence. It's exactly what's wrong with our police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Many more" logical ways to handle this??
> 
> Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
Click to expand...


NAME THEM.

Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.

Name them.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any warrants?
> When was the last time you were arrested.
> How many times have you been incarcerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Many other more logical ways of handling this situation. But as usual, the dumb cop chose violence. It's exactly what's wrong with our police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Many more" logical ways to handle this??
> 
> Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
Click to expand...


Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any warrants?
> When was the last time you were arrested.
> How many times have you been incarcerated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Many other more logical ways of handling this situation. But as usual, the dumb cop chose violence. It's exactly what's wrong with our police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Many more" logical ways to handle this??
> 
> Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
Click to expand...


Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
Click to expand...


Meaning that you can't actually state even ONE _alternative solution?  

ROFLMNAO!  

That's CLASSIC!_


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Many other more logical ways of handling this situation. But as usual, the dumb cop chose violence. It's exactly what's wrong with our police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Many more" logical ways to handle this??
> 
> Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
Click to expand...


Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paulitician said:


> Don't feel like educating you. ...



And THAT is a fine Concession Paul.  And congratulations, as your concession is _Duly Noted and Summarily Accepted._


----------



## paulitician

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And THAT is a fine Concession Paul.  And congratulations, as your concession is _Duly Noted and Summarily Accepted._
Click to expand...


Whatever floats your boat. I'm pretty sure you guys would have been fine with the mongoloid cop shooting and killing her. You would have concocted some bizarre justification for it. 

I know what kind of people you are. Not gonna wast time educating you. Like i said, i'll allow you to think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. I'm sure even you guys can come up with something.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside Authority for An Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be an Appeal to Authority fallacy, it sure does.  It has to be some source outside the argument.  Which doesn't apply here, since there IS NO argument.
> 
> Police chief fired Deputy Goon.  That's a *fact*.  Not open to debate.
> 
> If I were to quote Herman V. Finstervlep opining that said goon should have been charged with assault and reckless endangerment, AND maintained that therefore it "proves" Deputy Goon did so, THEN you would have an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> But ..................................................................................................... I didn't.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. THe "degree of the assault"? THe one that the Authority you trust so much says was uninjured? What degree of assault is "no injury"? Jeez, it's funny, you think with such a big cop "flipping out" on such a small girl that she would have been badly hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point made here, no response warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Actually, my understanding of police procedure is that if a criminal punches a cop that justifies quite a bit of force, which this young woman did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is not at all what she did, since she was literally in no position to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. And me calling the Police Chief's statement "vague cover your ass bullshit" could in no way be seen as a concession by me. Don't play dishonest games. I will call you on such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get this straight Clyde -- I'm the one calling out YOUR dishonesty.  And I just did it again in the previous line.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. NO, it does not;
> 
> "An *Appeal to Authority* is a fallacy with the following form: Person A is (claimed to be) an *authority* on subject S. Person A makes claim C about subject S. Therefore, C is true."
> 
> Nothing about the Authority having to be "outside". The point is that you are claiming something is true with nothing but someone's opinion as "proof".
> 
> The best Authority is not infallible.
> 
> 
> 2. You brought up "degree of assault" as why you keep harping on the size difference. Yet the girl is reported to be uninjured. For you to just say that doesn't matter is not credible.
> 
> 3. On one of the videos, you see her strike at the officer before the "slam".
> 
> 4. LIar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. your definition is correct but that ain't what I did.  Apparently it's what you WISH I did.  That ain't happening.  I don't work for you, chump.
> 
> 2. I have no idea what point you're either making or running away from.  If you can't articulate it, maybe there ain't any.
> 
> 3.  Wrong.  I see no such thing.  I see her left hand rise up laterally after she's put in a choke hold but she's in no position to strike him even if she had the size to.
> 
> 4. You don't even_ refer to_ anything here so go fuck yourself, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You do it constantly when you repeatedly point out that the cop was fired as though that supports or even proves your case.
> 
> Liberals. All the self awareness of turnips.
> 
> 2. YOu keep whining about the irrelevant size difference. NOw you claim it is relevant because it relates to the "Degree of assault". Except there is no injury. So, stop filling the pages with useless filler in an attempt to hide how little you have to support your position.
> 
> 3. Laterally means side to side. How does a hand "rise up laterally"?  But regardless she hit the cop.
> 
> 4. Fine. Liar. It is I who will be calling you on your dishonest bullshit. SO, you might as well drop it.
Click to expand...


I don't know what part of this evades you, but claiming I said something I didn't ...................... still doesn't make me have said it.  Doesn't work that way Junior.

2 - you still can't seem to articulate what the fuck your point is.  That's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.

3 She flailed.  Laterally.  For you to suggest that's a "hit" on this guy -- and here's where size matters -- demonstrates your degree of dishonest hackitude.

4. No point ventured = no point gained.  

You lose.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.
> 
> "I've never seen anything so nasty looking, so sick to the point that you know, other students are turning away, don't know what to do, and are just scared for their lives," said Tony Robinson Jr., who made the recording "That's supposed to be somebody that's going to protect us. Not somebody that we need to be scare off, or afraid." -- WLTX​
> They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.
> 
> Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. And then she sticks her arm out and it gets broken by her weight and his pulling and you libs have a hissy fit about that.
> 
> 
> Liberals. All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
Click to expand...


I know nothing about a "broken arm".  Your last post claimed there were "no injuries".

---- which is it, dishonest HACK?


----------



## Pogo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't already have the PERFECT signature... THAT would be my new sig!
> 
> Correll, ya NAILED IT!
Click to expand...


He just contradicted_ his own post _within the space of four minutes, Microdick.


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no authority to tell me it is irrelevant.  You either explain the intention behind it and why she choose to do that, or you sir continue to back a kidnapper, someone who held her 29 classmates hostage while she acted like an asshole.  yeah you back that story friend, me I have the cops back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
Click to expand...


If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Many more" logical ways to handle this??
> 
> Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
Click to expand...


So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.

Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly. 

What are your ideas?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
Click to expand...


THIS JUST IN:

School isn't supposed to be "prison".

Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".

This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.

As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
Click to expand...


WOW....funny you say that. The "next one" WAS A female cop....in THE SAME COUNTY IN SC today....and she couldn't handle an 8 year old and had to call for a male cop to backup...and the kid bit The cop...ripped a teachers hair out...AND a hack leftist was nearby filming yelling "what are yall doing to that kid"?

Rosewood Elementary student bites deputy, pulls principal’s hair out

So again.....SOLUTIONS?


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
Click to expand...


I didn't say i had no idea. I just said i don't feel like educating you. I'll let you think about it for awhile and see what you come up with. If you can't come up with anything, we'll all just thank God you're not a cop and call it a day.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
Click to expand...


Then Sheriff Lott should resign for sending his deputies into a job that even he says isn't their job. Right?

Has nothing to do with prison. Has to do with moving a person who is determined not to go....without force. Prisons. Bouncers. Teachers. Cops. Military. None have figured it out yet. But you lefties have apparently.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say i had no idea. I just said i don't feel like educating you. I'll let you think about it for awhile and see what you come up with. If you can't come up with anything, we'll all just thank God you're not a cop and call it a day.
Click to expand...



We see right through your bullshit. You have no clue and we all know it. What a douche bag.


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
Click to expand...


Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
Click to expand...


Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.

The Art of Moving a Person. 
From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.

Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.

Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say i had no idea. I just said i don't feel like educating you. I'll let you think about it for awhile and see what you come up with. If you can't come up with anything, we'll all just thank God you're not a cop and call it a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We see right through your bullshit. You have no clue and we all know it. What a douche bag.
Click to expand...


Seriously, you can't think of any other more logical options on this? If so, you can't be a cop. And that's why this particular dumbass lost his job.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
Click to expand...


Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then Sheriff Lott should resign for sending his deputies into a job that even he says isn't their job. Right?
> 
> Has nothing to do with prison. Has to do with moving a person who is determined not to go....without force. Prisons. Bouncers. Teachers. Cops. Military. None have figured it out yet. But you lefties have apparently.
Click to expand...


Then why do you keep leaning back on prisons as a crutch to try to defend this brutality?

I'll tell you another story that's destined to fly right over your pointy little testosterone-soaked head.  My GF is trying to get her dog out of the car.  She's pissed at the dog.  She's yelling, screaming for the dog to get out.  The dog just cowers. 

I step in, I tell the GF "move away".  She moves away, I call the dog with a cheery invitational "Here Jazz!".  Dog comes right out.  Problem solved.  Adversarial got no results.  Invitational worked immediately.

Learn the psychology of how the world works.  Apply your energy in harmony with what you're trying to do.  Stop trying to accomplish everything by shooting it. clobbering it, throwing it against the wall and beating the shit out of it.

In other words ----_ grow the fuck up._


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then Sheriff Lott should resign for sending his deputies into a job that even he says isn't their job. Right?
> 
> Has nothing to do with prison. Has to do with moving a person who is determined not to go....without force. Prisons. Bouncers. Teachers. Cops. Military. None have figured it out yet. But you lefties have apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you keep leaning back on prisons as a crutch to try to defend this brutality?
> 
> I'll tell you another story that's destined to fly right over your pointy little testosterone-soaked head.  My GF is trying to get her dog out of the car.  She's pissed at the dog.  She's yelling, screaming for the dog to get out.  The dog just cowers.
> 
> I step in, I tell the GF "move away".  She moves away, I call the dog with a cheery invitational "Here Jazz!".  Dog comes right out.  Problem solved.  Adversarial got no results.  Invitational worked immediately.
> 
> Learn the psychology of how the world works.  Apply your energy in harmony with what you're trying to do.  Stop trying to accomplish everything by shooting it. clobbering it, throwing it against the wall and beating the shit out of it.
> 
> In other words ----_ grow the fuck up._
Click to expand...


So the cop should've cheerfully called out to the brat like a dog? What....with a treat and toy?


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
Click to expand...


It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.

No one has found a non forceful way.

Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
Click to expand...


As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.

Did I call it or what?

I tell you what.
Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.

Know why?
Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.

That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
Click to expand...


What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.

But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
Click to expand...


I have no particular special talent.  It's not like I'm the only one who could have done it, far from it.

But nobody else even _tried_.  It was all aggression and overpowering tactics.
And the results were predictable.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no particular special talent.  It's not like I'm the only one who could have done it, far from it.
> 
> But nobody else even _tried_.  It was all aggression and overpowering tactics.
> And the results were predictable.
Click to expand...


WHAT? Ummm.....the teacher tried. The principle tried. The cop tried. They all tried to speak and reason with her. She was determined that their rules don't apply to her. That's probably why she was kicked out of her last school and why her mom and grandma put her into foster care (yeah....despite liberal lie....both are alive and well).


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, pick up the desk, with her in it, and carry it into the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they would have dragged her out of there together, pretty much the same, and we would be having the same conversation except you libs would be ridiculing him for calling for backup for a "little girl".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we'll never know, huh? The dumb mongoloid blew it. Many other more logical ways to handle this situation. But unfortunately, too many cops are too lazy & dumb to think things through. They resort to violence instead.
Click to expand...



Your biased and incorrect generalizations of cops does let us know. 

 Before you ever saw the video you were that cop's enemy.


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
Click to expand...


All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.

That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy. 

I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.


Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?

Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?

Rhetorical question. I know your answer


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. An Authority does not have to be an outside Authority for An Appeal to Authority Logical Fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be an Appeal to Authority fallacy, it sure does.  It has to be some source outside the argument.  Which doesn't apply here, since there IS NO argument.
> 
> Police chief fired Deputy Goon.  That's a *fact*.  Not open to debate.
> 
> If I were to quote Herman V. Finstervlep opining that said goon should have been charged with assault and reckless endangerment, AND maintained that therefore it "proves" Deputy Goon did so, THEN you would have an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> But ..................................................................................................... I didn't.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. THe "degree of the assault"? THe one that the Authority you trust so much says was uninjured? What degree of assault is "no injury"? Jeez, it's funny, you think with such a big cop "flipping out" on such a small girl that she would have been badly hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point made here, no response warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Actually, my understanding of police procedure is that if a criminal punches a cop that justifies quite a bit of force, which this young woman did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is not at all what she did, since she was literally in no position to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. And me calling the Police Chief's statement "vague cover your ass bullshit" could in no way be seen as a concession by me. Don't play dishonest games. I will call you on such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get this straight Clyde -- I'm the one calling out YOUR dishonesty.  And I just did it again in the previous line.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. NO, it does not;
> 
> "An *Appeal to Authority* is a fallacy with the following form: Person A is (claimed to be) an *authority* on subject S. Person A makes claim C about subject S. Therefore, C is true."
> 
> Nothing about the Authority having to be "outside". The point is that you are claiming something is true with nothing but someone's opinion as "proof".
> 
> The best Authority is not infallible.
> 
> 
> 2. You brought up "degree of assault" as why you keep harping on the size difference. Yet the girl is reported to be uninjured. For you to just say that doesn't matter is not credible.
> 
> 3. On one of the videos, you see her strike at the officer before the "slam".
> 
> 4. LIar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. your definition is correct but that ain't what I did.  Apparently it's what you WISH I did.  That ain't happening.  I don't work for you, chump.
> 
> 2. I have no idea what point you're either making or running away from.  If you can't articulate it, maybe there ain't any.
> 
> 3.  Wrong.  I see no such thing.  I see her left hand rise up laterally after she's put in a choke hold but she's in no position to strike him even if she had the size to.
> 
> 4. You don't even_ refer to_ anything here so go fuck yourself, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You do it constantly when you repeatedly point out that the cop was fired as though that supports or even proves your case.
> 
> Liberals. All the self awareness of turnips.
> 
> 2. YOu keep whining about the irrelevant size difference. NOw you claim it is relevant because it relates to the "Degree of assault". Except there is no injury. So, stop filling the pages with useless filler in an attempt to hide how little you have to support your position.
> 
> 3. Laterally means side to side. How does a hand "rise up laterally"?  But regardless she hit the cop.
> 
> 4. Fine. Liar. It is I who will be calling you on your dishonest bullshit. SO, you might as well drop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what part of this evades you, but claiming I said something I didn't ...................... still doesn't make me have said it.  Doesn't work that way Junior.
> 
> 2 - you still can't seem to articulate what the fuck your point is.  That's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.
> 
> 3 She flailed.  Laterally.  For you to suggest that's a "hit" on this guy -- and here's where size matters -- demonstrates your degree of dishonest hackitude.
> 
> 4. No point ventured = no point gained.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...



1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.

2. It's your point to justify your constant whinging about the size difference. And I demolished it. That you are to dim or dishonest to admit it is not my problem.

3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. She hit him, boom justification.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it? you should know that is physically impossible, but I get that you have no other answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be retarded.  Goon boy bench presses over six hundred pounds.  I myself posted a video of him doing that.
> 
> So he can flip a desk over backward, with a person in it, and throw that person against a wall ----- yet faced with the headscratching dilemma of simply dragging the desk from point A to point B he suddenly becomes a paraplegic?
> 
> Your knee pads are showing, cop knob gobbler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Desks aren't barbels. Weights don't struggle. There aren't 20 or so bystanders, possible attackers crowded around.
> 
> That you think it would be easy for him to get her out of that chair just shows how little experience you have with struggling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't NEED to "get her out" if what you're doing is dragging her outside, stupid.  And there are no "possible attackers". The rest of the class is motionless simply trying not to be noticed so that they're not assaulted next.  The girl in the back who nearly gets impaled in the eye is covering her eyes so she doesn't see what's about to happen.
> 
> "I've never seen anything so nasty looking, so sick to the point that you know, other students are turning away, don't know what to do, and are just scared for their lives," said Tony Robinson Jr., who made the recording "That's supposed to be somebody that's going to protect us. Not somebody that we need to be scare off, or afraid." -- WLTX​
> They all knew what was about to go down -- that's why we have not one, not two but three videos.  We all know too ---- those of us in the public who aren't down on our knees fellating the authority figure like some comic book action figure.
> 
> Grow a pair already ya goddam WIMP.  Try at least appearing to stand up for *everybody's* rights as a citizen instead of jacking off to authority figures and letting the rest of us protect you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. And then she sticks her arm out and it gets broken by her weight and his pulling and you libs have a hissy fit about that.
> 
> 
> Liberals. All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about a "broken arm".  Your last post claimed there were "no injuries".
> 
> ---- which is it, dishonest HACK?
Click to expand...


Obviously I was discussing your hypothetical, you dishonest hack.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
Click to expand...

Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers


----------



## JoeB131

jc456 said:


> you know her? you know the pendulum swings both ways. the same thing can be asked of you. Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught? She doesn't care. And yet you want us to care about her? I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.



One more time, guy, she put the Cell Phone away.  This was the police officer and the teacher overreacting to a minor case of kids being kids.


----------



## JoeB131

sealybobo said:


> Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers



true enough. 

SO Riddle Me this, Batman! 






Why is it that Germany only locks up 78,000 "Criminals" while we lock up 2 million?  

Why is it that Japan only locks up 69,000?  

It strikes me that the fact we have prisons full of people who were once teenagers (as we all were) isn't really a condemnation of those teenagers as it is of our society. 

We find it easier to lock people up than to educate them or provide them with good jobs.  

That kind of sucks on us, doesn't it?


----------



## dannyboys

Germany and Japan have a fraction of the US population.
More importantly these countries have miniscule negro populations based on overall population.
These countries , especially Japan have extremely severe consequences for criminals.
Had the negro bitch behaved the way she did in a Japanese school she would have been lashed and thrown in prison for ten years.
But that wouldn't have happened anyway. Negroes are as welcome in Japan as the fucking bubonic plague.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true enough.
> 
> SO Riddle Me this, Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that Germany only locks up 78,000 "Criminals" while we lock up 2 million?
> 
> Why is it that Japan only locks up 69,000?
> 
> It strikes me that the fact we have prisons full of people who were once teenagers (as we all were) isn't really a condemnation of those teenagers as it is of our society.
> 
> We find it easier to lock people up than to educate them or provide them with good jobs.
> 
> That kind of sucks on us, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

Yes.  I agree.


----------



## bucs90

JoeB131 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true enough.
> 
> SO Riddle Me this, Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that Germany only locks up 78,000 "Criminals" while we lock up 2 million?
> 
> Why is it that Japan only locks up 69,000?
> 
> It strikes me that the fact we have prisons full of people who were once teenagers (as we all were) isn't really a condemnation of those teenagers as it is of our society.
> 
> We find it easier to lock people up than to educate them or provide them with good jobs.
> 
> That kind of sucks on us, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


 Culture and population. Germany and Japan are much smaller than America. We're 5x larger than Germany and 3x larger than Japan. That's one reason.

Second is culture. Japan's culture is simply more moral than ours. Many Asian nations are. Germany still raises kids with discipline. We dont.

And I don't wanna be a racist and bring up demographics. But the crime rate of Belgium (model of theft) is identical to Massachusetts and Utah and Connecticut and....well....not identical to California or Louisiana or Georgia or South Carolina.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
Click to expand...


The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You lefties just can't think critically.
> 
> The Art of Moving a Person.
> From A to B...when they don't want to...without force.
> 
> Bouncers. Cops. Military. Teachers. Jails. I can go on and on....but in any profession that moves a person from A to B who refuses to go....they use force often.
> 
> Your brilliant alternative methods could make you rich. What are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
Click to expand...


Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.

But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.


He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
Click to expand...

Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.

As for other options:

Bring in her "parents".
Wait until she got up herself.
Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
Clear the room and just talk with her.
Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
etc.

None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...


----------



## paulitician

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaahhaahhaaha funny stuff frances, just how does he do that?  ever pick up a desk with 140 pounds in it?
> 
> 
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they would have dragged her out of there together, pretty much the same, and we would be having the same conversation except you libs would be ridiculing him for calling for backup for a "little girl".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we'll never know, huh? The dumb mongoloid blew it. Many other more logical ways to handle this situation. But unfortunately, too many cops are too lazy & dumb to think things through. They resort to violence instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your biased and incorrect generalizations of cops does let us know.
> 
> Before you ever saw the video you were that cop's enemy.
Click to expand...


Too many dumb lazy morons being given guns & badges. It's a big problem. Most don't even know anything about the Constitution, and don't give a shit. Gotta raise our standards. And we need to stop the Militarization too.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
Click to expand...


Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!

Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."

Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.

Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.


----------



## paulitician

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.
> 
> That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy.
> 
> I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer
Click to expand...


Pretty sure you aren't African American. Go ask some about their past experiences with law enforcement. They don't see police helping them. They see them harming them most of the time. Historically, the police have done heinous things to them. I can't blame them for feeling the way they do.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
Click to expand...

Your authoritarian reaction is entirely predictable.  All she needed was time to be left alone or not feeling trapped in a corner and she would have given up, then you could have disciplined her, even spanked her is they still do that there, and it's likely, but oh no, you have to bring in the big gun and play He-Man because you think if you give an inch next time it's a mile, which isn't true.  Whatever was going on with her, the cop handled it wrong, and that's why he is out of a job.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers
Click to expand...


Not surprising, the U.S. is now #1 in the world in imprisoning its Citizens. But maybe beating em up and throwing em in cages isn't always the answer? Who knows?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.
> 
> That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy.
> 
> I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you aren't African American. Go ask some about their past experiences with law enforcement. They don't see police helping them. They see them harming them most of the time. Historically, the police have done heinous things to them. I can't blame them for feeling the way they do.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're lost. Prison and the military have nothing to do with this innocent troubled teenaged girl. Seriously, WTF's wrong wit ya boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
Click to expand...


Told you, i'll let you goose steppers think of some alternatives. Let's see if you can do it. It'll be a much more productive exercise. So come on, go for it.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
Click to expand...


Sadly, you're dealing with brainwashed Authoritarian dupes who would have been fine with the dumbass shooting and killing her. So you're not gonna get anywhere with em. But hey, nice try.


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
Click to expand...


Yes we know, 'Just shoot the little bitch dead!'

Man, you Authority-Worshippers are some messed up folks.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Look at this fucking mess when I searched for this: cop sitting with student - Google Search


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.
> 
> That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy.
> 
> I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you aren't African American. Go ask some about their past experiences with law enforcement. They don't see police helping them. They see them harming them most of the time. Historically, the police have done heinous things to them. I can't blame them for feeling the way they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Pretty much sums things up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.
> 
> That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy.
> 
> I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you aren't African American. Go ask some about their past experiences with law enforcement. They don't see police helping them. They see them harming them most of the time. Historically, the police have done heinous things to them. I can't blame them for feeling the way they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much sums things up.
Click to expand...

So goddamned depressing I don't know where to begin.  My high school was a prison because I had to be there, not because armed guards enforced the rules.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your authoritarian reaction is entirely predictable.  All she needed was time to be left alone or not feeling trapped in a corner and she would have given up, then you could have disciplined her, even spanked her is they still do that there, and it's likely, but oh no, you have to bring in the big gun and play He-Man because you think if you give an inch next time it's a mile, which isn't true.  Whatever was going on with her, the cop handled it wrong, and that's why he is out of a job.
Click to expand...


Spank her? Seriously? You libs banned that decades ago.

So....in short...when a student doesn't want to follow the rules the answer is "Just leave her alone and we'll deal with it later".

And you wonder why these brats grow up to be what our current generation is....spoiled brats who are barely employable and bitch and argue about being told or required to do anything? THAT IS one reason America imports so many foreign workers.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> Look at this fucking mess when I searched for this: cop sitting with student - Google Search



Relax folks, the police are here to help. Oh man, hide the women & children. We have to stop handing dumb lazy violent morons guns & badges. For the love of God, end the Militarization shite.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> Look at this fucking mess when I searched for this: cop sitting with student - Google Search



Well....considering that a cop is not a teacher, counselor or baby sitter....what did you expect to find?


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your authoritarian reaction is entirely predictable.  All she needed was time to be left alone or not feeling trapped in a corner and she would have given up, then you could have disciplined her, even spanked her is they still do that there, and it's likely, but oh no, you have to bring in the big gun and play He-Man because you think if you give an inch next time it's a mile, which isn't true.  Whatever was going on with her, the cop handled it wrong, and that's why he is out of a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spank her? Seriously? You libs banned that decades ago.
> 
> So....in short...when a student doesn't want to follow the rules the answer is "Just leave her alone and we'll deal with it later".
> 
> And you wonder why these brats grow up to be what our current generation is....spoiled brats who are barely employable and bitch and argue about being told or required to do anything? THAT IS one reason America imports so many foreign workers.
Click to expand...


Sorry Hitler, we know you preferred the dumb cop shooting & killing her. But it didn't happen. She's alive and she'll sue and win. And your dumb cop hero is out of a job. Sorry bout that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your authoritarian reaction is entirely predictable.  All she needed was time to be left alone or not feeling trapped in a corner and she would have given up, then you could have disciplined her, even spanked her is they still do that there, and it's likely, but oh no, you have to bring in the big gun and play He-Man because you think if you give an inch next time it's a mile, which isn't true.  Whatever was going on with her, the cop handled it wrong, and that's why he is out of a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spank her? Seriously? You libs banned that decades ago.
> 
> So....in short...when a student doesn't want to follow the rules the answer is "Just leave her alone and we'll deal with it later".
> 
> And you wonder why these brats grow up to be what our current generation is....spoiled brats who are barely employable and bitch and argue about being told or required to do anything? THAT IS one reason America imports so many foreign workers.
Click to expand...

Exactly my point, you are so wedded to the idea of authority or all hell will break loose that you can't even make an exception in the case of one seriously pissed off and obviously troubled teenage.  You are Zero Tolerance and there is no such thing that is ever valid, especially with kids.

There was a reason she was doing what she was doing. which wasn't hurting anyone, and no adult was smart enough to take the time to figure out why.  Because of that the career of one adult is over, another is on paid leave (during the investigation), and another is no longer teaching that class (for now), while a bunch of other adults have to try and clear this mess up which, depending upon the lawsuits filed and the courts, could take several years.  And all because of people who think like you do, which means they didn't think, they reacted, and their actions were even more wrong than that of this disobeying pissed-off teenager...


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
Click to expand...


Und ghetto ist verboten!  Ve vill haff *Order*!  Und ve vill crush ze skulls of zose who resist!






Bucs and Deputy Goosestep in a strategy meeting yesterday​


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this fucking mess when I searched for this: cop sitting with student - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....considering that a cop is not a teacher, counselor or baby sitter....what did you expect to find?
Click to expand...






This, and the tragedy is, I didn't.


----------



## Pogo

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your authoritarian reaction is entirely predictable.  All she needed was time to be left alone or not feeling trapped in a corner and she would have given up, then you could have disciplined her, even spanked her is they still do that there, and it's likely, but oh no, you have to bring in the big gun and play He-Man because you think if you give an inch next time it's a mile, which isn't true.  Whatever was going on with her, the cop handled it wrong, and that's why he is out of a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spank her? Seriously? You libs banned that decades ago.
> 
> So....in short...when a student doesn't want to follow the rules the answer is "Just leave her alone and we'll deal with it later".
> 
> And you wonder why these brats grow up to be what our current generation is....spoiled brats who are barely employable and bitch and argue about being told or required to do anything? THAT IS one reason America imports so many foreign workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my point, you are so wedded to the idea of authority or all hell will break loose that you can't even make an exception in the case of one seriously pissed off and obviously troubled teenage.  You are Zero Tolerance and there is no such thing that is ever valid, especially with kids.
> 
> There was a reason she was doing what she was doing. which wasn't hurting anyone, and no adult was smart enough to take the time to figure out why.  Because of that, the career of one adult is over, another is on paid leave(during the investigation), and another is no longer teaching that class (for now), while a bunch of other adults have to try and clear this mess up which, depending upon the lawsuits filed and the courts, could take several years.  And all because of people who think like you do, which means, they didn't think, they reacted and their actions were even more wrong than that of this disobeying pissed-off teenager...
Click to expand...




Nothin' but net.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Their world, not yours, Whitey...


----------



## paulitician

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Und ghetto ist verboten!  Ve vill haff *Order*!  Und ve vill crush ze skulls of zose who resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs and Deputy Goosestep in a strategy meeting yesterday​
Click to expand...


The Republican Party Base at this point. Buncha Walmart-shopping Camo-Wearing racist diphits. Without em, the Republican Party would be dead.


----------



## Jackson

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job.
> 
> 
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
Click to expand...

He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.

What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jackson said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
Click to expand...

There are much better ways, obviously...


----------



## Jackson

JoeB131 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true enough.
> 
> SO Riddle Me this, Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that Germany only locks up 78,000 "Criminals" while we lock up 2 million?
> 
> Why is it that Japan only locks up 69,000?
> 
> It strikes me that the fact we have prisons full of people who were once teenagers (as we all were) isn't really a condemnation of those teenagers as it is of our society.
> 
> We find it easier to lock people up than to educate them or provide them with good jobs.
> 
> That kind of sucks on us, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

You won't find the sense of entitlement in Germany and Japan.


----------



## Pogo

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of many professions where they may have to move 1 person from Point A to Point B....and the person is refusing to go.
> 
> No one has found a non forceful way.
> 
> Except Pogo....who just said to signal them cheerfully like a dog and they'll come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
Click to expand...


Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._ 

A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.

Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.

Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.


----------



## Camp

Jackson said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> His boss said he did not do his job. That is why he got fired. His job was to follow procedure and protocol as he was trained. That is what he was being paid for. When you become a Chief or Mayor, you can hire him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
Click to expand...

She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.


----------



## Jackson

Camp said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
Click to expand...


And the teacher and other students had a right to "x" number of minutes of education that day.  Fooling around with her was not worthy of losing that educational time.  It stood for a good lesson for others who want to disregard authority figures.

Those of you who wanted the police officer to pull up a chair and chat about the "problem" of her ignoring the teacher are way out of line.


----------



## Jackson

Jackson said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the teacher and other students had a right to "x" number of minutes of education that day.  Fooling around with her was not worthy of losing that educational time.  It stood for a good lesson for others who want to disregard authority figures.
> 
> Those of you who wanted the police officer to pull up a chair and chat about the "problem" of her ignoring the teacher are way out of line.
Click to expand...


The teacher was done when he said to the disobeying student, "Get out!"  From that point on, it was you get up or the po will get you up bodily.  Learn that lesson!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jackson said:


> Those of you who wanted the police officer to pull up a chair and chat about the "problem" of her ignoring the teacher are way out of line.


No, our approach would have worked, and look at happened with his instead: his career is over, the lawsuits are being prepared, a kid got hurt, and all because three adults didn't have more patience, brains, and control of their tempers than a teenage girl...


----------



## Pogo

Jackson said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the teacher and other students had a right to "x" number of minutes of education that day.  Fooling around with her was not worthy of losing that educational time.  It stood for a good lesson for others who want to disregard authority figures.
> 
> Those of you who wanted the police officer to pull up a chair and chat about the "problem" of her ignoring the teacher are way out of line.
Click to expand...


Diga me hombre -- which "disrupts" a class more?

(a) Math class going on, one girl on the side is texting;

(b) Math class going on, Officer Goonsquad swaggers in, starts moving materials around, flips desk over backward, crashes into another desk nearly impaling a student in the eye, hurls 16-year-old girl at wall, arrests her and another girl who stands up to stop the violence, leaves entire class traumatized.

Choose your answer.... Now.  Cue Jeopardy think music.


----------



## Camp

Jackson said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the teacher and other students had a right to "x" number of minutes of education that day.  Fooling around with her was not worthy of losing that educational time.  It stood for a good lesson for others who want to disregard authority figures.
> 
> Those of you who wanted the police officer to pull up a chair and chat about the "problem" of her ignoring the teacher are way out of line.
Click to expand...

Beating a dead horse. This has been gone over and over. The cop didn't follow proper procedure and protocol so he was fired. He was not making and arrest, he was acting as an enforcer for the schools administrator. That is not what he was getting paid for, his actions were against policy and  he disregarded his training. By his misdeeds, he jeopardized the safety of a child and opened the school and his employer to legal liability. He was fired for the offenses he committed.


----------



## dannyboys

Camp said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because neither bosses or cops every lie or are wrong. And would never throw a subordinate under the bus to make their life easier. In your world.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
Click to expand...

And that's exactly the authority he used. 
He wasn't even charged with anything. 
800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
 Got to love it!
The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Camp said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the teacher and other students had a right to "x" number of minutes of education that day.  Fooling around with her was not worthy of losing that educational time.  It stood for a good lesson for others who want to disregard authority figures.
> 
> Those of you who wanted the police officer to pull up a chair and chat about the "problem" of her ignoring the teacher are way out of line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beating a dead horse. This has been gone over and over. The cop didn't follow proper procedure and protocol so he was fired. He was not making and arrest, he was acting as an enforcer for the schools administrator. That is not what he was getting paid for, his actions were against policy and  he disregarded his training. By his misdeeds, he jeopardized the safety of a child and opened the school and his employer to legal liability. He was fired for the offenses he committed.
Click to expand...

I'll bet the Resource Officers are getting pretty ticked off about all the retraining they are attending because of the actions of one dumbass cop.  Next time don't call a cop, call a counselor before you have to call your lawyers, again...


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
Click to expand...



Really....
Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?

Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that. 
Or are you saying he's a racist?
Have you met him in your Klavern?

Btw about "not being charged", the FBI may have something to say about that.  But do go on entertaining us with your fantasies about Storm Trooper moneymaking opportunities where you can make a quick $800k with nothing more than an occupied desk, in two minutes.

Dumbass.....


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you here or see the officer giving a standard warning informing the girl that she was going to be arrested and face charges that would cause incarceration? Is there some reason why a person about to be arrested and removed for trespassing is given a specific protocol but the teenage girl in school doesn't have the right to the same protocol? If the cop would have followed the procedure the way he was trained to do and being paid to do he would not have been fired. He should be arrested for assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
Click to expand...

As I've asked several times, who makes this shit up for you or do you do that all by yourself?  And the last time I checked her Go Fund Me college site was 42k and change.


----------



## Jackson

Pogo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, that parable sailed _completely_ over your head.  Never touched ya.
> 
> Did I call it or what?
> 
> I tell you what.
> Put me in that classroom in place of officer Doomsday.  I'll have her walking out in five minutes.
> Voluntarily.  No drama, no flying desks, no impaled bysitters, no smashed laptops, none of that.
> 
> Know why?
> Because I'm willing to use my head.... and you're not.
> 
> That's why I'm in this position, and you're in that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nitpicking.
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on NOT using cell phones in class?
> 
> is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the class room when told to by the teacher?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules on standing up when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didn't follow the rules of leaving the room when told to by the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl didnt't follow the rules to NOT punch the police officer?
> 
> Is there some reason this girl doesn't have to follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
Click to expand...

That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.


----------



## jc456

Correll said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
Click to expand...

Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
Click to expand...

I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Jackson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.
Click to expand...






Well he didn't start this, now did he?


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop did his job, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.
Click to expand...

he did his job.  Perfectly


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
Click to expand...

Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. *She hit him, boom justification*.



Got your "she hit him" moment right here, you dishonest fucking cop-knob-gobbler hack.  I found a still:




Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.

No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.

Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.

Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.

Ooopsie.

Dishonest fucking HACK.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Camp said:


> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights.



If you (or any Marxist) understood what Human Rights are... from where they come and how they are sustained, you would understand that where one fails to bear the responsibilities that sustain one's rights, one FORFEITS THE RIGHT!  

When she failed to bear the responsibilities that sustain the rights of a civil citizen, she forfeited the right to be treated as a civil citizen, at which point she was treated as a belligerent... .   

What you saw int he video is the correct response to belligerence.  You, as a belligerent, simply want there to be SPECIAL RIGHTS for belligerents.  

Sadly for you, there is no potential for such rights.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Many more" logical ways to handle this??
> 
> Please...inform us of "many ways".  I assume that's at least 3 or more. Please list these many ways....I can't wait to see how realistic they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't think of any more logical solutions to this situation, thank God you're not a cop. The dumbass had numerous other options. Yet he chose violence. He should have never been given a gun & badge in the first place. And that therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
Click to expand...

yeah right, the typical leftist goody too shoes answers from you fks.  ewwwwwwwww, I'm too good to explain to you............yeah fk off you got jack shite


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
Click to expand...

The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. She hit him, boom justification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got your "she hit him" moment right here, you dishonest fucking cop-knob-gobbler hack.  I found a still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> They may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
Click to expand...

nice post, you're showing us her wind up to the hit.  too bada for you


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
Click to expand...

sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop did his job, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did his job.  Perfectly
Click to expand...

You have to be kidding?  That is an utter fucking mess, at least his boss, now probably having to deal with the lawsuit, sure as hell thought so.  A cop doing his job "perfectly" doesn't make national news, and the cop doesn't get put immediately on leave and then fired two days later.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THEM.
> 
> Name and describe the "numerous" other solutions. Numerous and many....as you say....so at least 3. More accurate would be 5 or more other solutions.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
Click to expand...

so why did the student make it one?


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cop did his job, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did his job.  Perfectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be kidding?  That is an utter fucking mess, at least his boss, now probably having to deal with the lawsuit, sure as hell thought so.  A cop doing his job "perfectly" doesn't make national news, and the cop doesn't get put immediately on leave and then fired two days later.
Click to expand...

well, this one did, didn't it!!!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
Click to expand...

Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?

School Resource Officers


----------



## jc456

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> 
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW....funny you say that. The "next one" WAS A female cop....in THE SAME COUNTY IN SC today....and she couldn't handle an 8 year old and had to call for a male cop to backup...and the kid bit The cop...ripped a teachers hair out...AND a hack leftist was nearby filming yelling "what are yall doing to that kid"?
> 
> Rosewood Elementary student bites deputy, pulls principal’s hair out
> 
> So again.....SOLUTIONS?
Click to expand...

dude, my step daughter works at a grade school and there are three first graders,  first graders mind you that act like wild animals.  They are having to do a comprehensive training program for all of the teachers, assistance and principal on how to deal with em.  Dude, the stuff she told me is this 8 year old.  Maybe it was.  I'll have to ask my step daughter tonight.  The left know shit about behavior, they think everyone is equal.  Remember?


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
Click to expand...

I didn't hire the cops.  I would figure a district requiring the need for a cop would have a business case and proposed the program to bring them in.  where is that?  Have you seen it yet?

BTW, in the program, no cop should be in a room without the principal.  PERIOD


----------



## dannyboys

Jackson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about when she says no and refuses to go? See...lots of people tried talking and reasoning with her.
> 
> But hey...I'm sure of they only had YOU she would have decided to go voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all your questions is that the girl is an immature and confused kid suffering from great grief and she was probably screaming out for attention. This is not odd behavior for a teenage. One would hope that a police officer would know the necessity of handling an individual like a teenage girl with caution and according to the procedure he has been train in. The question is, why didn't the adult act like an adult. You are asking why the kid acted like a kid. I gave you an answer. Now it is you turn to answer why the cop didn't act like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.
Click to expand...

Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country. 
Once the shooting starts no one is going to be able to stop it. Not the NG. Not the military. The race war will spread like a wildfire across the country. It will not stop until an entire race no longer exists.
I've seen young men who had never fired a round in anger put into life and death situations. Once many of these quite peaceful restrained men shot and killed a few times a frightening thing happened to their psyches. They turned into bloodthirsty killers craving the next fire fight.
You all can expect millions of well armed young White men to rampage. It will be 'open season' on any negro.
 The 'spark' which will ignite the horror will at first seem insignificant. But someone will fuck up and the lid will blow off.
Our society exists the way it does under an extremely thin veneer of civility. Lift the veneer and what's underneath is frighteningly violent.
Remember this when you watch the next mob of feral negroes attack an innocent old White lady.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did the rest of the class.   That's why we have _three _videos of it.  That's also why nobody else is seen to react -- attracting any kind of attention from the goon subjects you to the same thing.  One girl did stand up and speak -- and she got _arrested _for it.  Didn't even touch him; for SPEAKING.  She hasn't been back to school.
> 
> There's no two ways about it, this goon fucked up on a massive scale
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did his job.  Perfectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be kidding?  That is an utter fucking mess, at least his boss, now probably having to deal with the lawsuit, sure as hell thought so.  A cop doing his job "perfectly" doesn't make national news, and the cop doesn't get put immediately on leave and then fired two days later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this one did, didn't it!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, and that's because cop was a total asshole, who handled this about as badly as he could have.  He now sits in his apartment watching TV or talking with his attorney while the girls are back at school, where he used to work and is now banned from...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't hire the cops.  I would figure a district requiring the need for a cop would have a business case and proposed the program to bring them in.  where is that?  Have you seen it yet?
> 
> BTW, in the program, no cop should be in a room without the principal.  PERIOD
Click to expand...

Nope, and fine by me.  Someone needed to be an adult and none could be found.


----------



## jc456

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
Click to expand...

ahem, guilty kidnapper thank you very much.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did his job.  Perfectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be kidding?  That is an utter fucking mess, at least his boss, now probably having to deal with the lawsuit, sure as hell thought so.  A cop doing his job "perfectly" doesn't make national news, and the cop doesn't get put immediately on leave and then fired two days later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this one did, didn't it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and that's because cop was a total asshole, who handled this about as badly as he could have.  He now sits in his apartment watching TV or talking with his attorney while the girls are back at school, where he used to work and is now banned from...
Click to expand...

dude, you just stated there were no policies.  As such he was left with his trained removal procedures and performed them very well.


----------



## Jackson

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. I'm sure even you cop-worshipping goose steppers can come up with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so why did the student make it one?
Click to expand...

Schools are not prisons but a place where authority figures must be obeyed to


jc456 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW....funny you say that. The "next one" WAS A female cop....in THE SAME COUNTY IN SC today....and she couldn't handle an 8 year old and had to call for a male cop to backup...and the kid bit The cop...ripped a teachers hair out...AND a hack leftist was nearby filming yelling "what are yall doing to that kid"?
> 
> Rosewood Elementary student bites deputy, pulls principal’s hair out
> 
> So again.....SOLUTIONS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, my step daughter works at a grade school and there are three first graders,  first graders mind you that act like wild animals.  They are having to do a comprehensive training program for all of the teachers, assistance and principal on how to deal with em.  Dude, the stuff she told me is this 8 year old.  Maybe it was.  I'll have to ask my step daughter tonight.  The left know shit about behavior, they think everyone is equal.
> 
> When I was a Teacher Consultant, there was a school of all kdg. students.  Some students were so unruly, the police had to come in and teach the teachers, aides,  and principal who to get a student out of the room with a "basket hold."  No lie!
Click to expand...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

PaintMyHouse said:


> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.



It is simple... until reality requires that excessive force was not used, in the face of excessive belligerence, compounded by physical attack upon those who's job it is to handle excessive belligerence.  

(Force, is how excessive belligerence is handled.  What you're searching for is a student RIGHT to physically attack police officers.  There is no potential for such a right, except in a circumstance where a student, or citizen is within their rights, behaving civilly and being abused... at which time attacking the abuser is appropriate, be it a police officer, or any other organism.)


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't hire the cops.  I would figure a district requiring the need for a cop would have a business case and proposed the program to bring them in.  where is that?  Have you seen it yet?
> 
> BTW, in the program, no cop should be in a room without the principal.  PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, and fine by me.  Someone needed to be an adult and none could be found.
Click to expand...

yep, not even the teacher right?  Just that poor, poor princess of a child who just wanted to play on her little bitty computer, rather than participate in a teaching moment.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dannyboys said:


> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.


Spark?  Half a fucking town burns down and the country just watches it on the news while having dinner.  You are really are totally fucking nuts, living in a world all of your own, and a few others on loons on Stormfront...


----------



## Jackson

dannyboys said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> Once the shooting starts no one is going to be able to stop it. Not the NG. Not the military. The race war will spread like a wildfire across the country. It will not stop until an entire race no longer exists.
> I've seen young men who had never fired a round in anger put into life and death situations. Once many of these quite peaceful restrained men shot and killed a few times a frightening thing happened to their psyches. They turned into bloodthirsty killers craving the next fire fight.
> You all can expect millions of well armed young White men to rampage. It will be 'open season' on any negro.
> The 'spark' which will ignite the horror will at first seem insignificant. But someone will fuck up and the lid will blow off.
> Our society exists the way it does under an extremely thin veneer of civility. Lift the veneer and what's underneath is frighteningly violent.
> Remember this when you watch the next mob of feral negroes attack an innocent old White lady.
Click to expand...

See what I mean?  Eight years ago you would not talk of "feral negroes."  What has happened to us?  We were supposed to be coming together and instead we are talking of race wars.  All of this is senseless.  We are more the same than we are different.  This is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> 
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't hire the cops.  I would figure a district requiring the need for a cop would have a business case and proposed the program to bring them in.  where is that?  Have you seen it yet?
> 
> BTW, in the program, no cop should be in a room without the principal.  PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, and fine by me.  Someone needed to be an adult and none could be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, not even the teacher right?  Just that poor, poor princess of a child who just wanted to play on her little bitty computer, rather than participate in a teaching moment.
Click to expand...

BFD, literally, which is what this was until they couldn't deal with one misbehaving teenage girl like fucking adults...


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Spark?  Half a fucking town burns down and the country just watches it on the news while having dinner.  You are really are totally fucking nuts, living in a world all of your own, and a few others on loons on Stormfront...
Click to expand...

goes to show you the grossness of the black lives matter movement, they hate their own cities and burn their own businesses and when those businesses leave they'll all be moaning and crying on how they have no money.  fk off to all of em, you as their spokes person is at the top of that statement.  You think civilization is a game and doesn't come with consequences.  funny man you are, a man with no morals.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Pogo said:


> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.



ROFLMNAO!  THAT is _ADORABLE!_

He is removing her from her desk, from which she is refusing to move. 

She is practicing Passive Aggression... and the thing about passive aggression is that it fails the instant that one becomes actively aggressive... at which point, active aggression is returned... often in substantially higher values, beyond that from which one is capable of defending.  Which we saw a moment later when she and her desk went flying across the room. 

The Police Officer behaved properly... .  Because it turns out that Black Lives only matter, where the Black life is worth tolerating.  She crossed the line from tolerable to intolerable, at which time her life was without value.

Now if it helps, the same remains true for any color.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't hire the cops.  I would figure a district requiring the need for a cop would have a business case and proposed the program to bring them in.  where is that?  Have you seen it yet?
> 
> BTW, in the program, no cop should be in a room without the principal.  PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, and fine by me.  Someone needed to be an adult and none could be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, not even the teacher right?  Just that poor, poor princess of a child who just wanted to play on her little bitty computer, rather than participate in a teaching moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BFD, literally, which is what this was until they couldn't deal with one misbehaving teenage girl like fucking adults...
Click to expand...

and that is the schools fault, not the cops, see your direction is wrong, the establishment is the building she was in and they cater to the bad student rather than rewarding the good.  That's your leftist fault, allllllll your fault.

It's again called Consequence.


----------



## Jackson

jc456 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW....funny you say that. The "next one" WAS A female cop....in THE SAME COUNTY IN SC today....and she couldn't handle an 8 year old and had to call for a male cop to backup...and the kid bit The cop...ripped a teachers hair out...AND a hack leftist was nearby filming yelling "what are yall doing to that kid"?
> 
> Rosewood Elementary student bites deputy, pulls principal’s hair out
> 
> So again.....SOLUTIONS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, my step daughter works at a grade school and there are three first graders,  first graders mind you that act like wild animals.  They are having to do a comprehensive training program for all of the teachers, assistance and principal on how to deal with em.  Dude, the stuff she told me is this 8 year old.  Maybe it was.  I'll have to ask my step daughter tonight.  The left know shit about behavior, they think everyone is equal.  Remember?
Click to expand...

I was working as a Teacher Consultant when the police had to come in and teach the staff how to remove an unruly student from the classroom by using a "basket hold."  The school was made up of all kdg. students....that's the truth.  It wasn't for just black students, all races were behaving unruly in this school.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Spark?  Half a fucking town burns down and the country just watches it on the news while having dinner.  You are really are totally fucking nuts, living in a world all of your own, and a few others on loons on Stormfront...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goes to show you the grossness of the black lives matter movement, they hate their own cities and burn their own businesses and when those businesses leave they'll all be moaning and crying on how they have no money.  fk off to all of em, you as their spokes person is at the top of that statement.  You think civilization is a game and doesn't come with consequences.  funny man you are, a man with no morals.
Click to expand...

I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, but being a liberal, like the Founders, I don't want to live in this Police State you are so fond of...


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Spark?  Half a fucking town burns down and the country just watches it on the news while having dinner.  You are really are totally fucking nuts, living in a world all of your own, and a few others on loons on Stormfront...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goes to show you the grossness of the black lives matter movement, they hate their own cities and burn their own businesses and when those businesses leave they'll all be moaning and crying on how they have no money.  fk off to all of em, you as their spokes person is at the top of that statement.  You think civilization is a game and doesn't come with consequences.  funny man you are, a man with no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, but being a liberal, like the Founders, I don't want to live in this Police State you are so fond of...
Click to expand...

so you wish to live in a disfunctional city, where violence is tolerated.  Not me bubba, no, no, no, not me.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hire the cops.  I would figure a district requiring the need for a cop would have a business case and proposed the program to bring them in.  where is that?  Have you seen it yet?
> 
> BTW, in the program, no cop should be in a room without the principal.  PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, and fine by me.  Someone needed to be an adult and none could be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, not even the teacher right?  Just that poor, poor princess of a child who just wanted to play on her little bitty computer, rather than participate in a teaching moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BFD, literally, which is what this was until they couldn't deal with one misbehaving teenage girl like fucking adults...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that is the schools fault, not the cops, see your direction is wrong, the establishment is the building she was in and they cater to the bad student rather than rewarding the good.  That's your leftist fault, allllllll your fault.
> 
> It's again called Consequence.
Click to expand...

There were consequences alright.  He's out of a job, and she is back in school, with 42k for her college fund and god only knows how much after the lawsuits play out.  And the schools, now retraining all of their cops to make sure this never happens again.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hire the cops.  I would figure a district requiring the need for a cop would have a business case and proposed the program to bring them in.  where is that?  Have you seen it yet?
> 
> BTW, in the program, no cop should be in a room without the principal.  PERIOD
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and fine by me.  Someone needed to be an adult and none could be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, not even the teacher right?  Just that poor, poor princess of a child who just wanted to play on her little bitty computer, rather than participate in a teaching moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BFD, literally, which is what this was until they couldn't deal with one misbehaving teenage girl like fucking adults...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that is the schools fault, not the cops, see your direction is wrong, the establishment is the building she was in and they cater to the bad student rather than rewarding the good.  That's your leftist fault, allllllll your fault.
> 
> It's again called Consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were consequences alright.  He's out of a job, and she is back in school, with 42k for her college fund and god only knows how much after the lawsuits play out.  And the schools, now retraining all of their cops to make sure this never happens again.
Click to expand...

retraining?  funny stuff.  AGain, the cop was let go to satisfy the leftists who tolerate violence.  That's ok, he'll get his.

BTW, you mean ---training.  There is no 're' to that if they state he didn't follow expectations.  Humans due as taught and he did his job PERFECTLY.


----------



## Pogo

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
Click to expand...


Posted a ways back --

"Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_

“In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_

“I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.

“I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _

“There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_

(collected here)       
​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Spark?  Half a fucking town burns down and the country just watches it on the news while having dinner.  You are really are totally fucking nuts, living in a world all of your own, and a few others on loons on Stormfront...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goes to show you the grossness of the black lives matter movement, they hate their own cities and burn their own businesses and when those businesses leave they'll all be moaning and crying on how they have no money.  fk off to all of em, you as their spokes person is at the top of that statement.  You think civilization is a game and doesn't come with consequences.  funny man you are, a man with no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, but being a liberal, like the Founders, I don't want to live in this Police State you are so fond of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you wish to live in a disfunctional city, where violence is tolerated.  Not me bubba, no, no, no, not me.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I mean, black and white authoritarian thinking.  If you let the guy get away with jaywalking next week he'll be raping schoolgirls.  You have no fucking common sense or sense of proportion.  Learn what Community Policing is.  it's not anarchy, and it's not a Papers Please police state either, and it works.  It means you have to treat people, including disobeying teenage girls, as Citizens and not Criminals.  You are there to protect them, not abuse them with your authority.


----------



## Pogo

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop did his job, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did his job.  Perfectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be kidding?  That is an utter fucking mess, at least his boss, now probably having to deal with the lawsuit, sure as hell thought so.  A cop doing his job "perfectly" doesn't make national news, and the cop doesn't get put immediately on leave and then fired two days later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this one did, didn't it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and that's because cop was a total asshole, who handled this about as badly as he could have.  He now sits in his apartment watching TV or talking with his attorney while the girls are back at school, where he used to work and is now banned from...
Click to expand...


--- and was banned from before he was even fired.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and fine by me.  Someone needed to be an adult and none could be found.
> 
> 
> 
> yep, not even the teacher right?  Just that poor, poor princess of a child who just wanted to play on her little bitty computer, rather than participate in a teaching moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BFD, literally, which is what this was until they couldn't deal with one misbehaving teenage girl like fucking adults...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that is the schools fault, not the cops, see your direction is wrong, the establishment is the building she was in and they cater to the bad student rather than rewarding the good.  That's your leftist fault, allllllll your fault.
> 
> It's again called Consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were consequences alright.  He's out of a job, and she is back in school, with 42k for her college fund and god only knows how much after the lawsuits play out.  And the schools, now retraining all of their cops to make sure this never happens again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retraining?  funny stuff.  AGain, the cop was let go to satisfy the leftists who tolerate violence.  That's ok, he'll get his.
> 
> BTW, you mean ---training.  There is no 're' to that if they state he didn't follow expectations.  Humans due as taught and he did his job PERFECTLY.
Click to expand...

They were trained, and the training failed, obviously, so now they are being retrained.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Pogo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not. He's no longer a cop. He should have never been one.
> 
> 
> 
> he did his job.  Perfectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be kidding?  That is an utter fucking mess, at least his boss, now probably having to deal with the lawsuit, sure as hell thought so.  A cop doing his job "perfectly" doesn't make national news, and the cop doesn't get put immediately on leave and then fired two days later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this one did, didn't it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and that's because cop was a total asshole, who handled this about as badly as he could have.  He now sits in his apartment watching TV or talking with his attorney while the girls are back at school, where he used to work and is now banned from...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- and was banned from before he was even fired.
Click to expand...

As he should have been, and he should never be allowed to work with kids again, he can't control his temper around them.


----------



## Camp

Sad part of this story is that all the good cops have to be tarnished by this one asshole and his vocal supporters that refuse to acknowledge that a rotten one got into the barrel. The rotten one has been removed. Only the leftover defenders are tarnishing to good ones now. They are demanding that rotten ones be left in the barrel.


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> Once the shooting starts no one is going to be able to stop it. Not the NG. Not the military. The race war will spread like a wildfire across the country. It will not stop until an entire race no longer exists.
> I've seen young men who had never fired a round in anger put into life and death situations. Once many of these quite peaceful restrained men shot and killed a few times a frightening thing happened to their psyches. They turned into bloodthirsty killers craving the next fire fight.
> You all can expect millions of well armed young White men to rampage. It will be 'open season' on any negro.
> The 'spark' which will ignite the horror will at first seem insignificant. But someone will fuck up and the lid will blow off.
> Our society exists the way it does under an extremely thin veneer of civility. Lift the veneer and what's underneath is frighteningly violent.
> Remember this when you watch the next mob of feral negroes attack an innocent old White lady.
Click to expand...


This guy said the same thing.  Except he said "Jews".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Race war".  From the same asshat who wants to start one.  SMFH.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Spark?  Half a fucking town burns down and the country just watches it on the news while having dinner.  You are really are totally fucking nuts, living in a world all of your own, and a few others on loons on Stormfront...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goes to show you the grossness of the black lives matter movement, they hate their own cities and burn their own businesses and when those businesses leave they'll all be moaning and crying on how they have no money.  fk off to all of em, you as their spokes person is at the top of that statement.  You think civilization is a game and doesn't come with consequences.  funny man you are, a man with no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, but being a liberal, like the Founders, I don't want to live in this Police State you are so fond of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you wish to live in a disfunctional city, where violence is tolerated.  Not me bubba, no, no, no, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I mean, black and white authoritarian thinking.  If you let the guy get away with jaywalking next week he'll be raping schoolgirls.  You have no fucking common sense or sense of proportion.  Learn what Community Policing is.  it's not anarchy, and it's not a Papers Please police state either, and it works.  it means you have to treat people, including disobeying teenage as girls, as Citizens, not Criminals.  You are there to protect them, not abuse them with your authority.
Click to expand...

why did you mention black and white?  I said disfunctional, perhaps you should read.  And I believe you, you wish to live with criminals, they have a place you can do that called a prison.  Go there and camp out and enjoy your life.  Funny stuff fk.


----------



## Pogo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  THAT is _ADORABLE!_
> 
> He is removing her from her desk, from which she is refusing to move.
> 
> She is practicing Passive Aggression... and the thing about passive aggression is that it fails the instant that one becomes actively aggressive... at which point, active aggression is returned... often in substantially higher values, from which one is capable of defending.  Which we saw a moment later when she and her desk went flying across the room.
> 
> The Police Officer behaved properly... .  Because it turns out that Black Lives only matter, where the Black life is worth tolerating.  She crossed the line from tolerable to intolerable, at which time her life was without value.
> 
> Now if it helps, the same remains true for any color.
Click to expand...


Actually, for those of you in the Illiteratium section cheap seats, that's an illustration of the fascist bootlicker's own point that "she hit him -- boom, justification".  Even though his attack came first (evidently Roidboy has some kind of clairvoyant power and acted on what was _about to_ happen _after _he choke-holded her).

You know -- the Correll comment you deleted out of this post because it gave the whole basis for my post?  The one you found inconvenient to your dishonest hack post here?

Why are all you cop-pologists fucking blatant liars?


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, not even the teacher right?  Just that poor, poor princess of a child who just wanted to play on her little bitty computer, rather than participate in a teaching moment.
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, literally, which is what this was until they couldn't deal with one misbehaving teenage girl like fucking adults...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that is the schools fault, not the cops, see your direction is wrong, the establishment is the building she was in and they cater to the bad student rather than rewarding the good.  That's your leftist fault, allllllll your fault.
> 
> It's again called Consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were consequences alright.  He's out of a job, and she is back in school, with 42k for her college fund and god only knows how much after the lawsuits play out.  And the schools, now retraining all of their cops to make sure this never happens again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retraining?  funny stuff.  AGain, the cop was let go to satisfy the leftists who tolerate violence.  That's ok, he'll get his.
> 
> BTW, you mean ---training.  There is no 're' to that if they state he didn't follow expectations.  Humans due as taught and he did his job PERFECTLY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trained, and the training failed, obviously, so now they are being retrained.
Click to expand...

funny, yet you can't prove it, so the joke is actually on you.  we'll wait and watch as cop Ben gets his.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  THAT is _ADORABLE!_
> 
> He is removing her from her desk, from which she is refusing to move.
> 
> She is practicing Passive Aggression... and the thing about passive aggression is that it fails the instant that one becomes actively aggressive... at which point, active aggression is returned... often in substantially higher values, from which one is capable of defending.  Which we saw a moment later when she and her desk went flying across the room.
> 
> The Police Officer behaved properly... .  Because it turns out that Black Lives only matter, where the Black life is worth tolerating.  She crossed the line from tolerable to intolerable, at which time her life was without value.
> 
> Now if it helps, the same remains true for any color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, for those of you in the Illiteratium section cheap seats, that's an illustration of the fascist bootlicker's own point that "she attacked him and that justifies his assault".  Even though his attack came first -- guess he has some kind of clairvoyant power and acted on what was about to happen after he choke-holded her.
> 
> You know -- the Correll comment you deleted out of this post because it gave the whole basis for my post?  The one you found inconvenient to your dishonest hack post here?
> 
> Why are all you cop-pologists fucking blatant liars?
Click to expand...

again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spark?  Half a fucking town burns down and the country just watches it on the news while having dinner.  You are really are totally fucking nuts, living in a world all of your own, and a few others on loons on Stormfront...
> 
> 
> 
> goes to show you the grossness of the black lives matter movement, they hate their own cities and burn their own businesses and when those businesses leave they'll all be moaning and crying on how they have no money.  fk off to all of em, you as their spokes person is at the top of that statement.  You think civilization is a game and doesn't come with consequences.  funny man you are, a man with no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, but being a liberal, like the Founders, I don't want to live in this Police State you are so fond of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you wish to live in a disfunctional city, where violence is tolerated.  Not me bubba, no, no, no, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I mean, black and white authoritarian thinking.  If you let the guy get away with jaywalking next week he'll be raping schoolgirls.  You have no fucking common sense or sense of proportion.  Learn what Community Policing is.  it's not anarchy, and it's not a Papers Please police state either, and it works.  it means you have to treat people, including disobeying teenage as girls, as Citizens, not Criminals.  You are there to protect them, not abuse them with your authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you mention black and white?  I said disfunctional, perhaps you should read.  And I believe you, you wish to live with criminals, they have a place you can do that called a prison.  Go there and camp out and enjoy your life.  Funny stuff fk.
Click to expand...

You suffer from Black and White thinking, All or Nothing, and you are as wrong as you can be, especially around kids and when dealing with crime.  You don't have to throw a kid in jail or rough him up because he spray-painted a wall, you make him repaint the wall.  That is good police work, not this shit He-Man pulled on a high school kid.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, literally, which is what this was until they couldn't deal with one misbehaving teenage girl like fucking adults...
> 
> 
> 
> and that is the schools fault, not the cops, see your direction is wrong, the establishment is the building she was in and they cater to the bad student rather than rewarding the good.  That's your leftist fault, allllllll your fault.
> 
> It's again called Consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were consequences alright.  He's out of a job, and she is back in school, with 42k for her college fund and god only knows how much after the lawsuits play out.  And the schools, now retraining all of their cops to make sure this never happens again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retraining?  funny stuff.  AGain, the cop was let go to satisfy the leftists who tolerate violence.  That's ok, he'll get his.
> 
> BTW, you mean ---training.  There is no 're' to that if they state he didn't follow expectations.  Humans due as taught and he did his job PERFECTLY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trained, and the training failed, obviously, so now they are being retrained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny, yet you can't prove it, so the joke is actually on you.  we'll wait and watch as cop Ben gets his.
Click to expand...

Cop Ben got his already, the end of his career.  No one, especially if kids are involved, will ever let him be a cop again.  The next time he might kill someone and no one is going to take that chance, not after those videos and his multiple lawsuits that don't even include the ones from this national news-making fuck-up.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> goes to show you the grossness of the black lives matter movement, they hate their own cities and burn their own businesses and when those businesses leave they'll all be moaning and crying on how they have no money.  fk off to all of em, you as their spokes person is at the top of that statement.  You think civilization is a game and doesn't come with consequences.  funny man you are, a man with no morals.
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, but being a liberal, like the Founders, I don't want to live in this Police State you are so fond of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you wish to live in a disfunctional city, where violence is tolerated.  Not me bubba, no, no, no, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I mean, black and white authoritarian thinking.  If you let the guy get away with jaywalking next week he'll be raping schoolgirls.  You have no fucking common sense or sense of proportion.  Learn what Community Policing is.  it's not anarchy, and it's not a Papers Please police state either, and it works.  it means you have to treat people, including disobeying teenage as girls, as Citizens, not Criminals.  You are there to protect them, not abuse them with your authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you mention black and white?  I said disfunctional, perhaps you should read.  And I believe you, you wish to live with criminals, they have a place you can do that called a prison.  Go there and camp out and enjoy your life.  Funny stuff fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suffer from Black and White thinking, All or Nothing, and you are as wrong as you can be, especially around kids and when dealing with crime.  You don't have to throw a kid in jail or rough him up because he spray-painted a wall, you make him repaint the wall.  That is good police work, not this shit He-Man pulled on a high school kid.
Click to expand...

typical left fk, making shit up as you go.  first, post up one post I ever mentioned anything about black and white.  EVA you are a lunatic living in his fantasy of make believe.  Do you have an easy bake oven?  Play with dolls?  live in a closet, what is it that makes you think you can make shit up?  I'm curious, Oh I see, when you're beat you have nothing left but to make things up.

True champ you are fk,.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that is the schools fault, not the cops, see your direction is wrong, the establishment is the building she was in and they cater to the bad student rather than rewarding the good.  That's your leftist fault, allllllll your fault.
> 
> It's again called Consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> There were consequences alright.  He's out of a job, and she is back in school, with 42k for her college fund and god only knows how much after the lawsuits play out.  And the schools, now retraining all of their cops to make sure this never happens again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retraining?  funny stuff.  AGain, the cop was let go to satisfy the leftists who tolerate violence.  That's ok, he'll get his.
> 
> BTW, you mean ---training.  There is no 're' to that if they state he didn't follow expectations.  Humans due as taught and he did his job PERFECTLY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trained, and the training failed, obviously, so now they are being retrained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny, yet you can't prove it, so the joke is actually on you.  we'll wait and watch as cop Ben gets his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cop Ben got his already, the end of his career.  No one, especially if kids are involved, will ever let him be a cop again.  The next time he might kill someone and no one is going to take that chance, not after those videos and his multiple lawsuits that don't even include the ones from this national news-making fuck-up.
Click to expand...

LOL, there you go making things up again, it's what you do well.  Well it's a message board and you have full access in this forum rules area.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.


No one can help you when try to spin something that is so obviously not that.  We've seen the videos, don't try peeing on our legs and telling us it's raining when you're doing it at the urinal next door with your pants around your ankles.  No one is buying...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, but being a liberal, like the Founders, I don't want to live in this Police State you are so fond of...
> 
> 
> 
> so you wish to live in a disfunctional city, where violence is tolerated.  Not me bubba, no, no, no, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I mean, black and white authoritarian thinking.  If you let the guy get away with jaywalking next week he'll be raping schoolgirls.  You have no fucking common sense or sense of proportion.  Learn what Community Policing is.  it's not anarchy, and it's not a Papers Please police state either, and it works.  it means you have to treat people, including disobeying teenage as girls, as Citizens, not Criminals.  You are there to protect them, not abuse them with your authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you mention black and white?  I said disfunctional, perhaps you should read.  And I believe you, you wish to live with criminals, they have a place you can do that called a prison.  Go there and camp out and enjoy your life.  Funny stuff fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suffer from Black and White thinking, All or Nothing, and you are as wrong as you can be, especially around kids and when dealing with crime.  You don't have to throw a kid in jail or rough him up because he spray-painted a wall, you make him repaint the wall.  That is good police work, not this shit He-Man pulled on a high school kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typical left fk, making shit up as you go.  first, post up one post I ever mentioned anything about black and white.  EVA you are a lunatic living in his fantasy of make believe.  Do you have an easy bake oven?  Play with dolls?  live in a closet, what is it that makes you think you can make shit up?  I'm curious, Oh I see, when you're beat you have nothing left but to make things up.
> 
> True champ you are fk,.
Click to expand...

Do you actually know what Black and White thinking is?

*"Splitting* (also called *black and white thinking* or *all-or-nothing thinking*) is the failure in a person's thinking to bring together both positive and negative qualities of the self and others into a cohesive, realistic whole. It is a common [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_mechanism']defense mechanism used by many people.[1] The individual tends to think in extremes (i.e., an individual's actions and motivations are _all_ good or _all_ bad with no middle ground)."[/URL]
Splitting (psychology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can help you when try to spin something that is so obviously not that.  We've seen the videos, don't try peeing on our legs and telling us it's raining when you're doing it at the urinal next door with your pants around your ankles.  No one is buying...
Click to expand...

dude you lost, you conceded with your last post when you made up a story that never happened.  Go play make believe with someone else. Officer Ben is a hero.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you wish to live in a disfunctional city, where violence is tolerated.  Not me bubba, no, no, no, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I mean, black and white authoritarian thinking.  If you let the guy get away with jaywalking next week he'll be raping schoolgirls.  You have no fucking common sense or sense of proportion.  Learn what Community Policing is.  it's not anarchy, and it's not a Papers Please police state either, and it works.  it means you have to treat people, including disobeying teenage as girls, as Citizens, not Criminals.  You are there to protect them, not abuse them with your authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you mention black and white?  I said disfunctional, perhaps you should read.  And I believe you, you wish to live with criminals, they have a place you can do that called a prison.  Go there and camp out and enjoy your life.  Funny stuff fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suffer from Black and White thinking, All or Nothing, and you are as wrong as you can be, especially around kids and when dealing with crime.  You don't have to throw a kid in jail or rough him up because he spray-painted a wall, you make him repaint the wall.  That is good police work, not this shit He-Man pulled on a high school kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typical left fk, making shit up as you go.  first, post up one post I ever mentioned anything about black and white.  EVA you are a lunatic living in his fantasy of make believe.  Do you have an easy bake oven?  Play with dolls?  live in a closet, what is it that makes you think you can make shit up?  I'm curious, Oh I see, when you're beat you have nothing left but to make things up.
> 
> True champ you are fk,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually know what Black and White thinking is?
> 
> Splitting (psychology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

yes, something you made up.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  THAT is _ADORABLE!_
> 
> He is removing her from her desk, from which she is refusing to move.
> 
> She is practicing Passive Aggression... and the thing about passive aggression is that it fails the instant that one becomes actively aggressive... at which point, active aggression is returned... often in substantially higher values, from which one is capable of defending.  Which we saw a moment later when she and her desk went flying across the room.
> 
> The Police Officer behaved properly... .  Because it turns out that Black Lives only matter, where the Black life is worth tolerating.  She crossed the line from tolerable to intolerable, at which time her life was without value.
> 
> Now if it helps, the same remains true for any color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, for those of you in the Illiteratium section cheap seats, that's an illustration of the fascist bootlicker's own point that "she attacked him and that justifies his assault".  Even though his attack came first -- guess he has some kind of clairvoyant power and acted on what was about to happen after he choke-holded her.
> 
> You know -- the Correll comment you deleted out of this post because it gave the whole basis for my post?  The one you found inconvenient to your dishonest hack post here?
> 
> Why are all you cop-pologists fucking blatant liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.
Click to expand...


THIS is "being escorted", Nazilover:




​
THIS --- not so much.





​Dishonest lying HACK.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were consequences alright.  He's out of a job, and she is back in school, with 42k for her college fund and god only knows how much after the lawsuits play out.  And the schools, now retraining all of their cops to make sure this never happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> retraining?  funny stuff.  AGain, the cop was let go to satisfy the leftists who tolerate violence.  That's ok, he'll get his.
> 
> BTW, you mean ---training.  There is no 're' to that if they state he didn't follow expectations.  Humans due as taught and he did his job PERFECTLY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trained, and the training failed, obviously, so now they are being retrained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny, yet you can't prove it, so the joke is actually on you.  we'll wait and watch as cop Ben gets his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cop Ben got his already, the end of his career.  No one, especially if kids are involved, will ever let him be a cop again.  The next time he might kill someone and no one is going to take that chance, not after those videos and his multiple lawsuits that don't even include the ones from this national news-making fuck-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, there you go making things up again, it's what you do well.  Well it's a message board and you have full access in this forum rules area.
Click to expand...

Nothing of that is made up.  They didn't fire him because he did his job well, he was fired because he seriously fucked up, and now that part of his life is over...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I mean, black and white authoritarian thinking.  If you let the guy get away with jaywalking next week he'll be raping schoolgirls.  You have no fucking common sense or sense of proportion.  Learn what Community Policing is.  it's not anarchy, and it's not a Papers Please police state either, and it works.  it means you have to treat people, including disobeying teenage as girls, as Citizens, not Criminals.  You are there to protect them, not abuse them with your authority.
> 
> 
> 
> why did you mention black and white?  I said disfunctional, perhaps you should read.  And I believe you, you wish to live with criminals, they have a place you can do that called a prison.  Go there and camp out and enjoy your life.  Funny stuff fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suffer from Black and White thinking, All or Nothing, and you are as wrong as you can be, especially around kids and when dealing with crime.  You don't have to throw a kid in jail or rough him up because he spray-painted a wall, you make him repaint the wall.  That is good police work, not this shit He-Man pulled on a high school kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typical left fk, making shit up as you go.  first, post up one post I ever mentioned anything about black and white.  EVA you are a lunatic living in his fantasy of make believe.  Do you have an easy bake oven?  Play with dolls?  live in a closet, what is it that makes you think you can make shit up?  I'm curious, Oh I see, when you're beat you have nothing left but to make things up.
> 
> True champ you are fk,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually know what Black and White thinking is?
> 
> Splitting (psychology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, something you made up.
Click to expand...

No, it's not made up in the slightest, and if you believe that then treating you any longer as a rational adult would be very foolish, since you are not one.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  THAT is _ADORABLE!_
> 
> He is removing her from her desk, from which she is refusing to move.
> 
> She is practicing Passive Aggression... and the thing about passive aggression is that it fails the instant that one becomes actively aggressive... at which point, active aggression is returned... often in substantially higher values, from which one is capable of defending.  Which we saw a moment later when she and her desk went flying across the room.
> 
> The Police Officer behaved properly... .  Because it turns out that Black Lives only matter, where the Black life is worth tolerating.  She crossed the line from tolerable to intolerable, at which time her life was without value.
> 
> Now if it helps, the same remains true for any color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, for those of you in the Illiteratium section cheap seats, that's an illustration of the fascist bootlicker's own point that "she attacked him and that justifies his assault".  Even though his attack came first -- guess he has some kind of clairvoyant power and acted on what was about to happen after he choke-holded her.
> 
> You know -- the Correll comment you deleted out of this post because it gave the whole basis for my post?  The one you found inconvenient to your dishonest hack post here?
> 
> Why are all you cop-pologists fucking blatant liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS is "being escorted", Nazilover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> THIS --- not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Dishonest lying HACK.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but where's that man's desk?  See you didn't get to see the photo of the removal for him.  This was perfect extraction of a body in a desk.  Perfect.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Jackson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true enough.
> 
> SO Riddle Me this, Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that Germany only locks up 78,000 "Criminals" while we lock up 2 million?
> 
> Why is it that Japan only locks up 69,000?
> 
> It strikes me that the fact we have prisons full of people who were once teenagers (as we all were) isn't really a condemnation of those teenagers as it is of our society.
> 
> We find it easier to lock people up than to educate them or provide them with good jobs.
> 
> That kind of sucks on us, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't find the sense of entitlement in Germany and Japan.
Click to expand...


True. The countries that gave the world kamikazee's and Nazis have much more respect for authority....


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why did you mention black and white?  I said disfunctional, perhaps you should read.  And I believe you, you wish to live with criminals, they have a place you can do that called a prison.  Go there and camp out and enjoy your life.  Funny stuff fk.
> 
> 
> 
> You suffer from Black and White thinking, All or Nothing, and you are as wrong as you can be, especially around kids and when dealing with crime.  You don't have to throw a kid in jail or rough him up because he spray-painted a wall, you make him repaint the wall.  That is good police work, not this shit He-Man pulled on a high school kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typical left fk, making shit up as you go.  first, post up one post I ever mentioned anything about black and white.  EVA you are a lunatic living in his fantasy of make believe.  Do you have an easy bake oven?  Play with dolls?  live in a closet, what is it that makes you think you can make shit up?  I'm curious, Oh I see, when you're beat you have nothing left but to make things up.
> 
> True champ you are fk,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually know what Black and White thinking is?
> 
> Splitting (psychology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, something you made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not made up in the slightest, and if you believe that then treating you any longer as a rational adult would be very foolish, since you are not one.
Click to expand...

fk, I don't care what you think.  you have no morals or values it's as obvious as the last few posts you've made, you're a liar playing make beleive.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can help you when try to spin something that is so obviously not that.  We've seen the videos, don't try peeing on our legs and telling us it's raining when you're doing it at the urinal next door with your pants around your ankles.  No one is buying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you lost, you conceded with your last post when you made up a story that never happened.  Go play make believe with someone else. Officer Ben is a hero.
Click to expand...

We don't fire heroes, in most cases, and he wouldn't have been a hero in the first place as he did nothing heroic.  What he did wasn't even professional or allowed, and pretty much everyone in the country knows it but you.  With that said, I give up, no one can help you but do us all a favor, stay the hell away from children, all of them.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can help you when try to spin something that is so obviously not that.  We've seen the videos, don't try peeing on our legs and telling us it's raining when you're doing it at the urinal next door with your pants around your ankles.  No one is buying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you lost, you conceded with your last post when you made up a story that never happened.  Go play make believe with someone else. Officer Ben is a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't fire heroes, in most cases, and he wouldn't have been a hero in the first place as he did nothing heroic.  What he did wasn't even professional or allowed, and pretty much everyone in the country knows it but you.  With that said, I give up, no one can help you but do us all a favor, stay the hell away from children, all of them.
Click to expand...

no, usually heros get shot by their army buddies at a shooting range right?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can help you when try to spin something that is so obviously not that.  We've seen the videos, don't try peeing on our legs and telling us it's raining when you're doing it at the urinal next door with your pants around your ankles.  No one is buying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you lost, you conceded with your last post when you made up a story that never happened.  Go play make believe with someone else. Officer Ben is a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't fire heroes, in most cases, and he wouldn't have been a hero in the first place as he did nothing heroic.  What he did wasn't even professional or allowed, and pretty much everyone in the country knows it but you.  With that said, I give up, no one can help you but do us all a favor, stay the hell away from children, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, usually heros get shot by their army buddies at a shooting range right?
Click to expand...

That sniper was no hero either.  Live by the sword, die by the sword.  Jesus should have taught you that by now.


----------



## Asclepias

So did the feral chimp get his job back or did he get a settlement yet like all the clowns were predicting?


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, what attack, you keep posting that, he was removing a student from class on orders.  The student did not wish to leave voluntarily and was instead escorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can help you when try to spin something that is so obviously not that.  We've seen the videos, don't try peeing on our legs and telling us it's raining when you're doing it at the urinal next door with your pants around your ankles.  No one is buying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you lost, you conceded with your last post when you made up a story that never happened.  Go play make believe with someone else. Officer Ben is a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't fire heroes, in most cases, and he wouldn't have been a hero in the first place as he did nothing heroic.  What he did wasn't even professional or allowed, and pretty much everyone in the country knows it but you.  With that said, I give up, no one can help you but do us all a favor, stay the hell away from children, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, usually heros get shot by their army buddies at a shooting range right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sniper was no hero either.  Live by the sword, die by the sword.  Jesus should have taught you that by now.
Click to expand...

I did that on purpose to show what kind of fk you truly are.  Way to step up and play the part.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can help you when try to spin something that is so obviously not that.  We've seen the videos, don't try peeing on our legs and telling us it's raining when you're doing it at the urinal next door with your pants around your ankles.  No one is buying...
> 
> 
> 
> dude you lost, you conceded with your last post when you made up a story that never happened.  Go play make believe with someone else. Officer Ben is a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't fire heroes, in most cases, and he wouldn't have been a hero in the first place as he did nothing heroic.  What he did wasn't even professional or allowed, and pretty much everyone in the country knows it but you.  With that said, I give up, no one can help you but do us all a favor, stay the hell away from children, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, usually heros get shot by their army buddies at a shooting range right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sniper was no hero either.  Live by the sword, die by the sword.  Jesus should have taught you that by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that on purpose to show what kind of fk you truly are.  Way to step up and play the part.
Click to expand...

Most cannon fodder are not heroes as they do nothing heroic.  Killing people is just that, in most cases.  Save three kids and a dog from a burning house, that's a hero...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Asclepias said:


> So did the feral chimp get his job back or did he get a settlement yet like all the clowns were predicting?


Neither.  He is looking for a new career.  Those videos will follow him for life.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

PaintMyHouse said:


> I have plenty of morals, and plenty of common sense, ...



LOL!  Huh NO... No ya don't.  You have no discernible morals, and nothing you have ever posted represents anything remotely akin to a sound sense of anything, except of course that which serves your own subjective needs.



PaintMyHouse said:


> ... but being a liberal, like the Founders



ROFLMNAO!

If the Founders were 'liberals', then you are NOT a _liberal_.   For you to be 'like the Founders', the Founders would have had to have been Leftists. 
_
See how that works?_



> I don't want to live in this Police State...



Then you should not promote or otherwise engage in behavior which requires one.

Ya see scamp, _the right to not live in a police state, _you should bear the responsibilities that are intrinsic to a state without the need for Police.

And just as an FYI: the behavior of that animal in that video...  is the antithesis of a 'liberal', and void of any sense of the responsibilities required to live free.


----------



## Pogo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> And just as an FYI: the behavior of that animal in that video... is the antithesis of a 'liberal', and void of any sense of the responsibilities required to live free.



  Finally got one right.  The stopped clock nails it.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection off the issue because you can't deal with it.  Fucking coward.  Onto ignore you go.  Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
Click to expand...


Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> With two adult men, no big deal.  And he had no trouble throwing her around all alone now did he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Request a female officer for backup. I think the situation is diffused very quickly. But that would mean the cop actually using his brain. And we know few cops are doing that these days. Their first instinct is to resort to violence. It's their training unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then they would have dragged her out of there together, pretty much the same, and we would be having the same conversation except you libs would be ridiculing him for calling for backup for a "little girl".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we'll never know, huh? The dumb mongoloid blew it. Many other more logical ways to handle this situation. But unfortunately, too many cops are too lazy & dumb to think things through. They resort to violence instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your biased and incorrect generalizations of cops does let us know.
> 
> Before you ever saw the video you were that cop's enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many dumb lazy morons being given guns & badges. It's a big problem. Most don't even know anything about the Constitution, and don't give a shit. Gotta raise our standards. And we need to stop the Militarization too.
Click to expand...


Your biased and incorrect generalization has already been presented as evidence supporting my point.

If they had done as you suggested and brought in a female officer and still ended up removing her by force, you would have still been in a blame the  "dumb lazy morons" POV and taken the "little girl's" side.

Except you would be ridiculing the officer for needing to call back up for a little girl.

If you were honest you would admit that. 

Are you trying to lie to me, or are you lying to yourself?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29 classmates held hostage, let's present it correctly now.
> 
> And btw, if it were me I file charges against her for kidnapping her classmates.
> 
> 
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
Click to expand...


There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".

These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.
> 
> That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy.
> 
> I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you aren't African American. Go ask some about their past experiences with law enforcement. They don't see police helping them. They see them harming them most of the time. Historically, the police have done heinous things to them. I can't blame them for feeling the way they do.
Click to expand...


I admit I was wrong in predicting your answer. I was sure you were going to play the Race Card.

Instead, you simply repeated your previous point without responding to anything in my post.

THis is the Logical Fallacy of Proof By Assertion and is a type of propaganda.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
Click to expand...



No, my "problem" is that I recognize that when a human is determined to cause trouble, you can't stop them. The punk had already told her friends to get their cell phones ready. She was planning of causing trouble.

A weaker Authority figure would only have been a plus for her plan.


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! What a stupid list. You'd let that little bitch hold the entire class hostage hahaha!!
> 
> Call parents? They disowned her already remember?
> Wait her out? So....rules are optional huh.
> Move everyone else? So she refuses to leave...so we make everyone else? What if her friends then refuse to leave too??
> Call in a mental health professional? FOR WHAT?? "Sir...here's the problem....she won't get up. Yes...yes that's all."
> 
> Doing things your way would eventually lead to the schools effectiveness grinding to a halt as students slowly take over the day to day ongoings.
> 
> Or in other words....turning into a ghetto shithole school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Und ghetto ist verboten!  Ve vill haff *Order*!  Und ve vill crush ze skulls of zose who resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs and Deputy Goosestep in a strategy meeting yesterday​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Republican Party Base at this point. Buncha Walmart-shopping Camo-Wearing racist diphits. Without em, the Republican Party would be dead.
Click to expand...


Hey, buddy, this is for you.


----------



## Correll

jc456 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
Click to expand...


I guess one where either having cops deal with students is normal, or one where the administrator knows enough to keep his distance so he can throw his underlings under the bus to save his ass.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. *She hit him, boom justification*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got your "she hit him" moment right here, you dishonest fucking cop-knob-gobbler hack.  I found a still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
Click to expand...



My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.

Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.

So, are you arguing procedure or not?

Seems you keep jumping around to find rationalizations for your anti-cop reflexive stance.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have to take into account African American distrust of police. They don't see police the same way most white people do. They see cops shooting and killing them more often than helping them. I'm sure this girl knew what was coming. It happened just as she thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.
> 
> That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy.
> 
> I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you aren't African American. Go ask some about their past experiences with law enforcement. They don't see police helping them. They see them harming them most of the time. Historically, the police have done heinous things to them. I can't blame them for feeling the way they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit I was wrong in predicting your answer. I was sure you were going to play the Race Card.
> 
> Instead, you simply repeated your previous point without responding to anything in my post.
> 
> THis is the Logical Fallacy of Proof By Assertion and is a type of propaganda.
Click to expand...


You seem to have received some kinda new "find the fallacy" toy for your birthday and it apparently came without batteries.

Your opponent above is offering an _opinion_.  Opinions aren't subject to "proof" and "disproof".

Better ride with training wheels until you stop falling over.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my "problem" is that I recognize that when a human is determined to cause trouble, you can't stop them. The punk had already told her friends to get their cell phones ready. She was planning of causing trouble.
> 
> A weaker Authority figure would only have been a plus for her plan.
Click to expand...


You just confirmed everything I just said.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Correll

Mainstream


Pogo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting it's going to be better managed from here on out eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
Click to expand...


And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.



It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.

To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:






Correll said:


> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.



  May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.  The fact that this alleged "assault" (by her on him, the imaginary one) also fails to occur in the future, makes your entire basis here untenable.

Sucks to be your bullshit argument.



Correll said:


> So, are you arguing procedure or not?



See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans historically, have been given good reason to distrust police. I can't blame em. Horrific things have been done to them over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you did there was reassert your previous statement without addressing my points at all.
> 
> That's not debate, that's propaganda. And a logical fallacy.
> 
> I will give you another chance to be a person and not a mindless bot.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should consider the way "white people" see them?
> 
> Or is cultural understanding a one way street with you libs?
> 
> Rhetorical question. I know your answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you aren't African American. Go ask some about their past experiences with law enforcement. They don't see police helping them. They see them harming them most of the time. Historically, the police have done heinous things to them. I can't blame them for feeling the way they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit I was wrong in predicting your answer. I was sure you were going to play the Race Card.
> 
> Instead, you simply repeated your previous point without responding to anything in my post.
> 
> THis is the Logical Fallacy of Proof By Assertion and is a type of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have received some kinda new "find the fallacy" toy for your birthday and it apparently came without batteries.
> 
> Your opponent above is offering an _opinion_.  Opinions aren't subject to "proof" and "disproof".
> 
> Better ride with training wheels until you stop falling over.
Click to expand...



And I responded to that opinion seriously and honestly.

And he ignored what I said and simply repeated himself, without addressing my response at all.

THat's a dishonest and disrespectful asshole move. I am being polite in referring to it as a Logical Fallacy, which it is.

I did not request "proof". I requested a reply. As per normal civil discourse.

BTW, your pretense that I was complaining about not having "proof"?

Strawman Logical Fallacy.

And your ridicule?

Another one.

Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.

Why do I do this so much?

Wrong question.

The real question is why is nearly everything you lefties say a Logical Fallacy?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my "problem" is that I recognize that when a human is determined to cause trouble, you can't stop them. The punk had already told her friends to get their cell phones ready. She was planning of causing trouble.
> 
> A weaker Authority figure would only have been a plus for her plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just confirmed everything I just said.  Thanks for that.
Click to expand...



Female cops do not solve problems better than male cops because of less testosterone. They get injured more, and have to resort to weapons more and hurt people more, because "humans" who are punks and thugs respect Authority only if it is backed up by force.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Mainstream
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so where are the policies?  What did he violate?  I laugh at the lack of any formal procedures to detail what the cop did outside of no policy?  Again as I stated many many times here, it was an ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
Click to expand...


In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.

They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state.  If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty.  There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my "problem" is that I recognize that when a human is determined to cause trouble, you can't stop them. The punk had already told her friends to get their cell phones ready. She was planning of causing trouble.
> 
> A weaker Authority figure would only have been a plus for her plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just confirmed everything I just said.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Female cops do not solve problems better than male cops because of less testosterone. They get injured more, and have to resort to weapons more and hurt people more, because "humans" who are punks and thugs respect Authority only if it is backed up by force.
Click to expand...

VIDEO: Police Officer Beaten to a Pulp by UNARMED Man -


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my "problem" is that I recognize that when a human is determined to cause trouble, you can't stop them. The punk had already told her friends to get their cell phones ready. She was planning of causing trouble.
> 
> A weaker Authority figure would only have been a plus for her plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just confirmed everything I just said.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Female cops do not solve problems better than male cops because of less testosterone. They get injured more, and have to resort to weapons more and hurt people more, because *"humans" who are punks and thugs respect Authority only if it is backed up by force*.
Click to expand...


And once AGAIN you reaffirm your own knuckledragger hammer-and-nail description I already stated.
Thanks for the reaffirmation, but I'm already confident in it.  It's not like I'm running it up the flagpole to see if anybody salutes.

This is just going in circles.  You're boring.


----------



## bucs90

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. *She hit him, boom justification*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got your "she hit him" moment right here, you dishonest fucking cop-knob-gobbler hack.  I found a still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Seems you keep jumping around to find rationalizations for your anti-cop reflexive stance.
Click to expand...


You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's game on to use immediate and decisive force.

That's not just procedure...it's law. Graham v Connor.

Now...police procedure doesn't make exceptions for things like a 16 year old vs a 30 year old. That's up to the cop. Procedure is the same for a 110 pound female cop as it is for a 250 pound ex Marine who is a cop. WHY? Because telling one they have less right to self defense than the other would be unlawful. You can't tell one "Stand there and take it if she punches you" but allow the other to use force.

So....then Graham v. CONNOR kicks in. Force must be "reasonable and necessary" to detain a person.

Detained? Yes. She was being detained.
Necessary? Yes. She was refusing to move and resisted detention.
REASONABLE? This seems to be the sticker on this one. And by law and procedure....he was being hit DURING his "necessary" attempt to physically detain and move her....her assault...or attempt at assault...warranted a higher level of force.

ANY half ass lawyer will argue and win the above.


This is why he's gonna win a shit load of money in court and be working for Lexington County next year.

Sorry libs. I hate destroying your arguments.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's *game on* to use immediate and decisive force.



If only anything remotely like that existed here, you'd have a starting point.

Poor deprived stormtrooper-bootlicker baby.  


"Game on" speaks volumes.  You think this is all a "game" do you?
This is all some giant never-ending kickboxing match to you, where you score points according to how many heads you can bust.  

Volumes.  As in turned up to 11.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.
> 
> To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?
Click to expand...




NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> This is why he's gonna win a shit load of money in court and be working for Lexington County next year.
> 
> Sorry libs. I hate destroying your arguments.


Nope:

_"Graham_ held that determining the "reasonableness" of a seizure "requires a careful balancing of the nature and quality of the intrusion on the individual . . . against the countervailing governmental interests at stake." It acknowledged that "[o]ur Fourth Amendment jurisprudence has long recognized that the right to make an arrest or investigatory stop necessarily carries with it the right to use some degree of physical coercion or threat thereof to effect it." *However, it then noted that "because the test of reasonableness under the Fourth Amendment is not capable of precise definition or mechanical application," the test's "proper application requires careful attention to the facts and circumstances of each particular case."
Graham v. Connor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

That video makes him DOA, and out of a job as a cop, for life.  He's a hothead, a bad cop, and the biggest problem, she wasn't under arrest nor should have been...


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is Excessive Use of Force, for which, if you do that as in this case, you can be fired.  Pretty simple actually.
> 
> 
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
Click to expand...



They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.

Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.

It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.
> 
> To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.  What's relevant here is -- what circumstances are required to justify assault and reckless endangerment?  Not to mention false arrest?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my "problem" is that I recognize that when a human is determined to cause trouble, you can't stop them. The punk had already told her friends to get their cell phones ready. She was planning of causing trouble.
> 
> A weaker Authority figure would only have been a plus for her plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just confirmed everything I just said.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Female cops do not solve problems better than male cops because of less testosterone. They get injured more, and have to resort to weapons more and hurt people more, because *"humans" who are punks and thugs respect Authority only if it is backed up by force*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN you reaffirm your own knuckledragger hammer-and-nail description I already stated.
> Thanks for the reaffirmation, but I'm already confident in it.  It's not like I'm running it up the flagpole to see if anybody salutes.
> 
> This is just going in circles.  You're boring.
Click to expand...



YOu're the one living in a fantasy land. 

I responded to your claim that calling a female officer would have helped.

I made the claim that female officers are NOT better qualified because of less "testosterone" as you claimed.

I wondered if you would demand links supporting my claim.

Instead you ignored my "contradiction" and simply repeated your earlier claim.


Proof by assertion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*"Proof by assertion*, sometimes informally referred to as *proof by repeated assertion*, is an informal fallacy in which a proposition is repeatedly restated regardless of contradiction.["


With some Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule thrown in .

Why are you incapable of honestly and seriously defending your position?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure post it up, let's see what kind of force and where's the school authority?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
> 
> They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state. If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty. There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.
> 
> Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.
> 
> It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.
Click to expand...


That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a *FACT.*  Like it or lump it Gummo.

As I said these are the perspective of those *within *the school, *within *the community, *within *the state.  Your finding them inconvenient is irrelevant.  That IS what they said and there ain't a god damn thing in the world you can do about that.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.
> 
> To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  What's relevant here is -- what circumstances are required to justify assault and reckless endangerment?  Not to mention false arrest?
Click to expand...



The girl was disruptive of the class to the point the teacher summoned a police officer to remove her.

She refused to leave and the cop forcible removed her.

Your opinion that it was "assault" and "reckless endangerment" is just that. An opinion that you have done a very poor job of supporting with anything beyond your squeamishness and a large host of Logical Fallacies.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.
> 
> To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  What's relevant here is -- what circumstances are required to justify assault and reckless endangerment?  Not to mention false arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was disruptive of the class to the point the teacher summoned a police officer to remove her.
> 
> She refused to leave and the cop forcible removed her.
> 
> Your opinion that it was "assault" and "reckless endangerment" is just that. An opinion that you have done a very poor job of supporting with anything beyond your squeamishness and a large host of Logical Fallacies.
Click to expand...


Didn't need those.  We have the videos.
DAMN those videos, huh?  Makes history revision so challenging.

That's why I take the side of truth over being a fucking liar.  It's less work.

As for "class disruption" --- diga me Tonto:

-- which "disrupts" a class more?

(a) Math class going on, one girl on the side is texting.  No one pays any attention, class simply the fuck continues.

(b) Math class going on, Officer Goonsquad swaggers in, starts moving materials around, flips desk over backward, crashes into another desk nearly impaling a student in the eye, hurls 16-year-old girl at wall, arrests her and another girl who stands up to stop the violence, leaves entire class traumatized; class expected to go on with math lesson as if nothing just happened.

Choose your answer.... Now. Cue Jeopardy think music.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
> 
> They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state. If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty. There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.
> 
> Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.
> 
> It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a *FACT:*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> As I said these are the perspective of those *within *the school, *within *the community, *within *the state.  Your finding them inconvenient is irrelevant.  That IS what they said and there ain't a god damn thing in the world you can do about it.
Click to expand...



We are on a internet debating forum. My lack of ability to directly "do" anything is nothing but a red herring.

The fact that the Authorities you are citing are close to the issue, increases the likely hood that they are NOT being objective or truthful, not decreases it.

Their squeamishness is no more relevant than your own. 

Their opinions are no more relevant than anyone else's, UNLESS they support it with sound reasoning or facts.

Which I saw none of.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.
> 
> To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  What's relevant here is -- what circumstances are required to justify assault and reckless endangerment?  Not to mention false arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was disruptive of the class to the point the teacher summoned a police officer to remove her.
> 
> She refused to leave and the cop forcible removed her.
> 
> Your opinion that it was "assault" and "reckless endangerment" is just that. An opinion that you have done a very poor job of supporting with anything beyond your squeamishness and a large host of Logical Fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't need those.  We have the videos.
> DAMN those videos, huh?  Makes history revision so challenging.
> 
> That's why I take the side of truth over being a fucking liar.  It's less work.
Click to expand...


The videos show a cop removing a resisting teenage from a room. That you find it shocking just shows how little you understand of the world.

The Rule of Law is based on the Threat of Force.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.
> 
> To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  What's relevant here is -- what circumstances are required to justify assault and reckless endangerment?  Not to mention false arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was disruptive of the class to the point the teacher summoned a police officer to remove her.
> 
> She refused to leave and the cop forcible removed her.
> 
> Your opinion that it was "assault" and "reckless endangerment" is just that. An opinion that you have done a very poor job of supporting with anything beyond your squeamishness and a large host of Logical Fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't need those.  We have the videos.
> DAMN those videos, huh?  Makes history revision so challenging.
> 
> That's why I take the side of truth over being a fucking liar.  It's less work.
> 
> As for "class disruption" --- diga me Tonto:
> 
> -- which "disrupts" a class more?
> 
> (a) Math class going on, one girl on the side is texting.  No one pays any attention, class simply the fuck continues.
> 
> (b) Math class going on, Officer Goonsquad swaggers in, starts moving materials around, flips desk over backward, crashes into another desk nearly impaling a student in the eye, hurls 16-year-old girl at wall, arrests her and another girl who stands up to stop the violence, leaves entire class traumatized; class expected to go on with math lesson as if nothing just happened.
> 
> Choose your answer.... Now. Cue Jeopardy think music.
Click to expand...



Well, once you establish that the Teacher has zero Authority, the rest of the year, hell the rest of the school experience for everyone in the class if not the school is in the toilet.

So, A.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
> 
> They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state. If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty. There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.
> 
> Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.
> 
> It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a *FACT:*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> As I said these are the perspective of those *within *the school, *within *the community, *within *the state.  Your finding them inconvenient is irrelevant.  That IS what they said and there ain't a god damn thing in the world you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are on a internet debating forum. My lack of ability to directly "do" anything is nothing but a red herring.
> 
> The fact that the Authorities you are citing are close to the issue, increases the likely hood that they are NOT being objective or truthful, not decreases it.
> 
> Their squeamishness is no more relevant than your own.
> 
> Their opinions are no more relevant than anyone else's, UNLESS they support it with sound reasoning or facts.
> 
> Which I saw none of.
Click to expand...


We actually have an emoticon here that expresses all of what you just posted.  It goes 

Again, the fact that you find the perspective of those close to the event inconvenient interests nobody.  As I said, like it or lump it -- you choose the latter.

Whatever, there still ain't a damn thing you can do about it.

And once again, I didn't invoke "squeamish" or "shocking" as bases of reasoning.  Those are your insertions.  You know where you can insert them.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
> 
> They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state. If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty. There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.
> 
> Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.
> 
> It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a *FACT:*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> As I said these are the perspective of those *within *the school, *within *the community, *within *the state.  Your finding them inconvenient is irrelevant.  That IS what they said and there ain't a god damn thing in the world you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are on a internet debating forum. My lack of ability to directly "do" anything is nothing but a red herring.
> 
> The fact that the Authorities you are citing are close to the issue, increases the likely hood that they are NOT being objective or truthful, not decreases it.
> 
> Their squeamishness is no more relevant than your own.
> 
> Their opinions are no more relevant than anyone else's, UNLESS they support it with sound reasoning or facts.
> 
> Which I saw none of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We actually have an emoticon here that expresses all of what you just posted.  It goes
> 
> Again, the fact that you find the perspective of those close to the event inconvenient interests nobody.  As I said, like it or lump it -- you choose the latter.
> 
> Whatever, there still ain't a damn thing you can do about it.
Click to expand...



I didn't say it was inconvenient, I said it was irrelevant "UNLESS they support it with sound reasoning or facts."

Which they did not.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be, though exactly WHO determines whether said threat exists is problematic ("I felt threatened"... ).  But that's irrelevant here as I've just demonstrated that (a) there *is no *such threat, and (b) the ineffectual flailing you're trying so desperately to make into an "assault" -- happens AFTER Deputy Knuckldragger is already chokeholding her.
> 
> To wit -- the still picture above immediately follows *this* --- the first move by either party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be, but they are under obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them HASN'T EVEN OCCURRED YET -- if it in fact occurs at all.  Sorry, "I felt threatened" doesn't make for a reality.
> 
> See above.  What part of linear time don't you grok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  What's relevant here is -- what circumstances are required to justify assault and reckless endangerment?  Not to mention false arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was disruptive of the class to the point the teacher summoned a police officer to remove her.
> 
> She refused to leave and the cop forcible removed her.
> 
> Your opinion that it was "assault" and "reckless endangerment" is just that. An opinion that you have done a very poor job of supporting with anything beyond your squeamishness and a large host of Logical Fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't need those.  We have the videos.
> DAMN those videos, huh?  Makes history revision so challenging.
> 
> That's why I take the side of truth over being a fucking liar.  It's less work.
> 
> As for "class disruption" --- diga me Tonto:
> 
> -- which "disrupts" a class more?
> 
> (a) Math class going on, one girl on the side is texting.  No one pays any attention, class simply the fuck continues.
> 
> (b) Math class going on, Officer Goonsquad swaggers in, starts moving materials around, flips desk over backward, crashes into another desk nearly impaling a student in the eye, hurls 16-year-old girl at wall, arrests her and another girl who stands up to stop the violence, leaves entire class traumatized; class expected to go on with math lesson as if nothing just happened.
> 
> Choose your answer.... Now. Cue Jeopardy think music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, once you establish that the Teacher has zero Authority, the rest of the year, hell the rest of the school experience for everyone in the class if not the school is in the toilet.
> 
> So, A.
Click to expand...


Bzzzt I'm sorry that's not correct.  A gimme question, and your abject denialism actually found a way to miss it.  

Have you actually never *seen *texting?

The fact is texting infringes on no one in the immediate area at all.  It makes no sound, it attracts no attention.  A girl texting in class -- which I have no doubt this is the first time that's ever happened, anywhere, ever --- deprives no one but *herself.  *The end effect of that is* entirely *on her.  The teacher can (a) let her know that if she continues to text she's going to miss something important; or (b) ignore her completely, let her fall behind and take the consequences.

This milquetoast did neither -- he chose (c) make a BFD about it and when his fragile ego was injured by the horror of teenager defying his authority, bring in the Goon Squad to kick ass.  In other words this lameass teacher set this whole set of events in motion out of his own incompetence.

But hey I'm sure the class went on just fine after that and Jeepers, *everybody *was all focused on square roots and shit.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debate at Fox’s Houston station went off the rails on Tuesday after a white Republican pundit told a black activist that “black culture” caused a cop to body slam a high school girl in South Carolina.
> 
> Angela Box argued that Deputy Ben Fields should not have been fired for violently throwing a 16-year-old school girl to the ground because he was “doing his job.”
> 
> “It’s time we start addressing the root cause of all this,” she said. “The disrespect of teachers, this Black Lives Matter movement, this perpetual chip on your shoulder against everybody that’s not like yourself. It’s got to stop. We’ve got to address the culture.”
> 
> Activist Quanell X then said:  “Now for you to say that we need to deal with the culture of black kids in schools,” he noted, taking a deep breath. “Let’s deal with the culture of these crazy fanatic white boys who go in schools with guns and shoot and kill everybody.”
> 
> Ok, this is exactly what blacks on USMB do.  Instead of staying on topic, they instead want to change the subject to dysfunctional white people.  Why do blacks get so defensive when white people point out their bad behavior?  Colombine shooters and Sandy Hook shooters have nothing to do with the topic of bad black behavior.  And it seems blacks teach their kids this bad behavior very young.  Then defend them when they get in trouble.  Then cry racism.
> 
> Quanell X then replied. “Don’t tell me a damn thing about the black culture and kids in school when it’s white boys who go in school and murder all kinds of innocent people. Don’t tell me that! We need to study these fanatic white boys!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
Click to expand...

s0n.........s0n.... what variables are you referring to? The fact that the teacher asked the student to leave and she didn't and then officer Ben asked the student to leave and she didn't?  Those variables?


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. Forcible removing someone from a room where they are not supposed to be does not require waiting until force has been used against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  What's relevant here is -- what circumstances are required to justify assault and reckless endangerment?  Not to mention false arrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was disruptive of the class to the point the teacher summoned a police officer to remove her.
> 
> She refused to leave and the cop forcible removed her.
> 
> Your opinion that it was "assault" and "reckless endangerment" is just that. An opinion that you have done a very poor job of supporting with anything beyond your squeamishness and a large host of Logical Fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't need those.  We have the videos.
> DAMN those videos, huh?  Makes history revision so challenging.
> 
> That's why I take the side of truth over being a fucking liar.  It's less work.
> 
> As for "class disruption" --- diga me Tonto:
> 
> -- which "disrupts" a class more?
> 
> (a) Math class going on, one girl on the side is texting.  No one pays any attention, class simply the fuck continues.
> 
> (b) Math class going on, Officer Goonsquad swaggers in, starts moving materials around, flips desk over backward, crashes into another desk nearly impaling a student in the eye, hurls 16-year-old girl at wall, arrests her and another girl who stands up to stop the violence, leaves entire class traumatized; class expected to go on with math lesson as if nothing just happened.
> 
> Choose your answer.... Now. Cue Jeopardy think music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, once you establish that the Teacher has zero Authority, the rest of the year, hell the rest of the school experience for everyone in the class if not the school is in the toilet.
> 
> So, A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bzzzt I'm sorry that's not correct.  Have you actually never seen texting?
> 
> The fact is texting infringes on no one in the immediate area at all.  It makes no sound, it attracts no attention.  A girl texting in class -- which I have no doubt this is the first time that's ever happened, anywhere, ever --- deprives no one but *herself.  *The end effect of that is* entirely *on her.  The teacher can (a) let her know that if she continues to text she's going to miss something important; or (b) ignore her completely, let her fall behind and take the consequences.
> 
> This milquetoast did neither -- he chose (c) make a BFD about it and when his fragile ego was injured by the horror of teenager defying his authority, bring in the Goon Squad to kick ass.  In other words this lameass teacher set this whole set of events in motion out of his own incompetence.
> 
> But hey I'm sure the class went on just fine after that and Jeepers, *everybody *was all focused on square roots and shit.
Click to expand...

wow dude, you are the one that has obviously not been around someone texting.  funny how uninformed left pukes are.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
> 
> They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state. If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty. There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.
> 
> Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.
> 
> It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a *FACT:*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> As I said these are the perspective of those *within *the school, *within *the community, *within *the state.  Your finding them inconvenient is irrelevant.  That IS what they said and there ain't a god damn thing in the world you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are on a internet debating forum. My lack of ability to directly "do" anything is nothing but a red herring.
> 
> The fact that the Authorities you are citing are close to the issue, increases the likely hood that they are NOT being objective or truthful, not decreases it.
> 
> Their squeamishness is no more relevant than your own.
> 
> Their opinions are no more relevant than anyone else's, UNLESS they support it with sound reasoning or facts.
> 
> Which I saw none of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We actually have an emoticon here that expresses all of what you just posted.  It goes
> 
> Again, the fact that you find the perspective of those close to the event inconvenient interests nobody.  As I said, like it or lump it -- you choose the latter.
> 
> Whatever, there still ain't a damn thing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was inconvenient, I said it was irrelevant "UNLESS they support it with sound reasoning or facts."
> 
> Which they did not.
Click to expand...


They're not arguing an assertion, Dipshit. They're describing how they see the event in terms of their own values.  They are, again, read this slowly, OPINIONS.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's *game on* to use immediate and decisive force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only anything remotely like that existed here, you'd have a starting point.
> 
> Poor deprived stormtrooper-bootlicker baby.
> 
> 
> "Game on" speaks volumes.  You think this is all a "game" do you?
> This is all some giant never-ending kickboxing match to you, where you score points according to how many heads you can bust.
> 
> Volumes.  As in turned up to 11.
Click to expand...

pin a medal on that cop.  Nice take down of ms. belligerent.  You know the one that was causing a seen on classmates time?   Right, you seem to conveniently miss the point about the other students who I guess have no rights.  Funny how you troll on the disruptive student as the hero.  You should be ashamed of yourself, now go to the shed.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but are you just trying to be dumb?  Why don't you call up the new guy and ask him if he would ever do anything like that?
> 
> School Resource Officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
> 
> They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state. If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty. There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.
> 
> Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.
> 
> It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a *FACT.*  Like it or lump it Gummo.
> 
> As I said these are the perspective of those *within *the school, *within *the community, *within *the state.  Your finding them inconvenient is irrelevant.  That IS what they said and there ain't a god damn thing in the world you can do about that.
Click to expand...

wow, really?  You're making this statement "*That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a FACT.  Like it or lump it Gummo.*"  And yet here you are arguing about others opinions.  So I assume you don't like them so you're taking your lumps.  Hey Lumpy.........


----------



## jc456

Jackson said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I got an alert on this but no I don't agree this is a racial incident.  I see no such indication.
> 
> Is Ben Fields a racist?  I don't know that and nothing in these videos suggests either way.  What I do see is egregious brutality and endangerment against peaceful citizens, and that's what this is all about.  What he's doing is obediently, even slavishly, following the Warrior Cop model that's been infiltrating police like a cancer.
> 
> I don't believe this Warrior Cop Culture is white supremacist.  I think it's _police_-supremacist.  It sees itself as a military class, superior to the rest of us the unwashed, who it views as an enemy to be vanquished.  It's visited on blacks, Hispanics, whites and even women.  And here, as in McKinney Texas, it's devolved to attacking_ teenage girls._
> 
> Its victims are not dependent on race but with its view of itself as a "superior" life form it has the same divisive class-mentality as racism does.  And_ that's_ fucked up.  The Warrior Cop is to the general public as the KKK was to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I agree. Cops have militarized and I don't like it either.
> 
> But the way the girl acted reminds me of how when prisoners won't leave their cell so the guard bum rush the prisoner. It's not nice. So do what the officer says. But he was way too rough with the kids. I agree he shouldn't work in a school.
> 
> What if the next cops a girl and the next kid is a Mike Tyson. Let's roleplay. How would it go down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW....funny you say that. The "next one" WAS A female cop....in THE SAME COUNTY IN SC today....and she couldn't handle an 8 year old and had to call for a male cop to backup...and the kid bit The cop...ripped a teachers hair out...AND a hack leftist was nearby filming yelling "what are yall doing to that kid"?
> 
> Rosewood Elementary student bites deputy, pulls principal’s hair out
> 
> So again.....SOLUTIONS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, my step daughter works at a grade school and there are three first graders,  first graders mind you that act like wild animals.  They are having to do a comprehensive training program for all of the teachers, assistance and principal on how to deal with em.  Dude, the stuff she told me is this 8 year old.  Maybe it was.  I'll have to ask my step daughter tonight.  The left know shit about behavior, they think everyone is equal.  Remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was working as a Teacher Consultant when the police had to come in and teach the staff how to remove an unruly student from the classroom by using a "basket hold."  The school was made up of all kdg. students....that's the truth.  It wasn't for just black students, all races were behaving unruly in this school.
Click to expand...

so they attacked the student?


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a ways back --
> 
> "Yesterday’s incident was an outrageous exception to the culture, conduct and standards in which we so strongly believe in in this district. ... What happened yesterday – what we all watched on that shamefully shocking video – is reprehensible, unforgivable and inconsistent with everything that this district stands for, what we work for and what we aspire to be. ... The safety and the dignity of our students is our highest priority.” _-- School Board Chairman James Manning_
> 
> “In a situation like yesterday, you see the sheer painfulness of watching it, and as it went on, it’s really upsetting – incredibly upsetting. Maybe like you, it hit me in the gut. ... Our district and our school have zero tolerance for what occurred. I personally have zero tolerance as well. I think of our 2,000 students as my own.” _-- Spring Valley Principal Jeff Temoney_
> 
> “I am greatly concerned by these videos. The safety of our students is always our No. 1 priority. School districts contract with hundreds of dedicated school resource officers who work hard to protect our students across South Carolina. However, these videos and what they appear to show should concern all of us in public education. While it is vital that students have respect for law enforcement, it is equally important that law enforcement ensure they do not abuse the power and trust school districts instill in them.
> 
> “I am pleased that Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott has moved quickly to place the officer on unpaid leave and initiate a thorough investigation of the officer involved, by reaching out to both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Department of Justice. Richland School District 2’s Superintendent Dr. Debbie Hamm has acted swiftly to ensure that pending the result of the investigation, the officer will not be working within any of the district’s schools. This matter must be investigated thoroughly and appropriate action taken.” --- _Molly Spearman, SC State Superintendent of Education _
> 
> “There is no justification whatsoever for treating a child like this. Regardless of the reason for the officer’s actions, such egregious use of force – against young people who are sitting in their classrooms – is outrageous. School should be a place to learn and grow, not a place to be brutalized. We must take action to address the criminalization of children in South Carolina, especially at school.” --_ Victoria Middleton, SC ACLU_
> 
> (collected here)
> ​Doesn't appear the fascist bootlickers have a whole lotta support from those connected to the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how was that NOT an Appeal to Authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to qualify as *any *fallacy -- it would have to be part of an argument of assertion.
> These are quotes, and therefore facts.  Facts are not arguments of assertion.
> 
> They're there for perspective --- views of those within the school, within the community, within the state. If you don't like how those far closer to the event see it, just because they don't agree with your authoritarian-bootlicker mentality --- tough titty. There ain't a thing you can do to change 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are Authorities you are citing to support or "assert" your position.
> 
> Quotes are not facts. They are the judgements and opinions of the people who say them.
> 
> It is not credible that you are having this much trouble understanding a simple definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a *FACT.*  Like it or lump it Gummo.
> 
> As I said these are the perspective of those *within *the school, *within *the community, *within *the state.  Your finding them inconvenient is irrelevant.  That IS what they said and there ain't a god damn thing in the world you can do about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, really?  You're making this statement "*That these particular people made these particular quotes, is a FACT.  Like it or lump it Gummo.*"  And yet here you are arguing about others opinions.  So I assume you don't like them so you're taking your lumps.  Hey Lumpy.........
Click to expand...


Yup, really.  They are verbatim quotes, linked and sourced. That makes them documented facts.

What does it make them on your planet?


----------



## bucs90

bucs90 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. *She hit him, boom justification*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got your "she hit him" moment right here, you dishonest fucking cop-knob-gobbler hack.  I found a still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Seems you keep jumping around to find rationalizations for your anti-cop reflexive stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's game on to use immediate and decisive force.
> 
> That's not just procedure...it's law. Graham v Connor.
> 
> Now...police procedure doesn't make exceptions for things like a 16 year old vs a 30 year old. That's up to the cop. Procedure is the same for a 110 pound female cop as it is for a 250 pound ex Marine who is a cop. WHY? Because telling one they have less right to self defense than the other would be unlawful. You can't tell one "Stand there and take it if she punches you" but allow the other to use force.
> 
> So....then Graham v. CONNOR kicks in. Force must be "reasonable and necessary" to detain a person.
> 
> Detained? Yes. She was being detained.
> Necessary? Yes. She was refusing to move and resisted detention.
> REASONABLE? This seems to be the sticker on this one. And by law and procedure....he was being hit DURING his "necessary" attempt to physically detain and move her....her assault...or attempt at assault...warranted a higher level of force.
> 
> ANY half ass lawyer will argue and win the above.
> 
> 
> This is why he's gonna win a shit load of money in court and be working for Lexington County next year.
> 
> Sorry libs. I hate destroying your arguments.
Click to expand...


I'll just repost this ^^^ as my auto response to all libs on this story. The Sheriff caved under pressure from racists. Wrongfully terminated the officer. And this is what he'll argue in civil court and win. And be working as a cop in the next county.....UNLESS the settlement is so big he can retire....which it might be...bc he can argue no other department will hire him and thus the "damages" are very large and...well...he's gonna do well.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's *game on* to use immediate and decisive force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only anything remotely like that existed here, you'd have a starting point.
> 
> Poor deprived stormtrooper-bootlicker baby.
> 
> 
> "Game on" speaks volumes.  You think this is all a "game" do you?
> This is all some giant never-ending kickboxing match to you, where you score points according to how many heads you can bust.
> 
> Volumes.  As in turned up to 11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pin a medal on that cop.  Nice take down of ms. belligerent.  You know the one that was causing a seen on classmates time?   Right, you seem to conveniently miss the point about the other students who I guess have no rights.  Funny how you troll on the disruptive student as the hero.  You should be ashamed of yourself, now go to the shed.
Click to expand...


"Causing a seen" is it?  
What were you doing, texting during spelling class?

Has no one here ever seen a person texting?  I've never seen (note spelling) a phone text "cause a scene" (note spelling) under any circumstances, anywhere, ever.  

Maybe there are special phones that require jackhammers to write your text.  Yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. *She hit him, boom justification*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got your "she hit him" moment right here, you dishonest fucking cop-knob-gobbler hack.  I found a still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Seems you keep jumping around to find rationalizations for your anti-cop reflexive stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's game on to use immediate and decisive force.
> 
> That's not just procedure...it's law. Graham v Connor.
> 
> Now...police procedure doesn't make exceptions for things like a 16 year old vs a 30 year old. That's up to the cop. Procedure is the same for a 110 pound female cop as it is for a 250 pound ex Marine who is a cop. WHY? Because telling one they have less right to self defense than the other would be unlawful. You can't tell one "Stand there and take it if she punches you" but allow the other to use force.
> 
> So....then Graham v. CONNOR kicks in. Force must be "reasonable and necessary" to detain a person.
> 
> Detained? Yes. She was being detained.
> Necessary? Yes. She was refusing to move and resisted detention.
> REASONABLE? This seems to be the sticker on this one. And by law and procedure....he was being hit DURING his "necessary" attempt to physically detain and move her....her assault...or attempt at assault...warranted a higher level of force.
> 
> ANY half ass lawyer will argue and win the above.
> 
> 
> This is why he's gonna win a shit load of money in court and be working for Lexington County next year.
> 
> Sorry libs. I hate destroying your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just repost this ^^^ as my auto response to all libs on this story. The Sheriff caved under pressure from racists. Wrongfully terminated the officer. And this is what he'll argue in civil court and win. And be working as a cop in the next county.....UNLESS the settlement is so big he can retire....which it might be...bc he can argue no other department will hire him and thus the "damages" are very large and...well...he's gonna do well.
Click to expand...

Any jury that sees the videos, and they will, will not be sure why he was only fired, not charged with assault.

And it's not him being fired that will keep him from ever being a cop again, it's the videos.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> The Sheriff caved under pressure from racists.



Your source is.................... where?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sheriff caved under pressure from racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is.................... where?
Click to expand...

I believe he's on the toilet still, wiping it one would hope.

That's the only 'source' I can think of in this case.


----------



## Asclepias

Is the feral chimp still fired?  OK. good stuff.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then Sheriff Lott should resign for sending his deputies into a job that even he says isn't their job. Right?
> 
> Has nothing to do with prison. Has to do with moving a person who is determined not to go....without force. Prisons. Bouncers. Teachers. Cops. Military. None have figured it out yet. But you lefties have apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you keep leaning back on prisons as a crutch to try to defend this brutality?
> 
> I'll tell you another story that's destined to fly right over your pointy little testosterone-soaked head.  My GF is trying to get her dog out of the car.  She's pissed at the dog.  She's yelling, screaming for the dog to get out.  The dog just cowers.
> 
> I step in, I tell the GF "move away".  She moves away, I call the dog with a cheery invitational "Here Jazz!".  Dog comes right out.  Problem solved.  Adversarial got no results.  Invitational worked immediately.
> 
> Learn the psychology of how the world works.  Apply your energy in harmony with what you're trying to do.  Stop trying to accomplish everything by shooting it. clobbering it, throwing it against the wall and beating the shit out of it.
> 
> In other words ----_ grow the fuck up._
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be an Appeal to Authority fallacy, it sure does.  It has to be some source outside the argument.  Which doesn't apply here, since there IS NO argument.
> 
> Police chief fired Deputy Goon.  That's a *fact*.  Not open to debate.
> 
> If I were to quote Herman V. Finstervlep opining that said goon should have been charged with assault and reckless endangerment, AND maintained that therefore it "proves" Deputy Goon did so, THEN you would have an Appeal to Authority.
> 
> But ..................................................................................................... I didn't.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> No point made here, no response warranted.
> 
> 
> Which is not at all what she did, since she was literally in no position to do so.
> 
> 
> Get this straight Clyde -- I'm the one calling out YOUR dishonesty.  And I just did it again in the previous line.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. NO, it does not;
> 
> "An *Appeal to Authority* is a fallacy with the following form: Person A is (claimed to be) an *authority* on subject S. Person A makes claim C about subject S. Therefore, C is true."
> 
> Nothing about the Authority having to be "outside". The point is that you are claiming something is true with nothing but someone's opinion as "proof".
> 
> The best Authority is not infallible.
> 
> 
> 2. You brought up "degree of assault" as why you keep harping on the size difference. Yet the girl is reported to be uninjured. For you to just say that doesn't matter is not credible.
> 
> 3. On one of the videos, you see her strike at the officer before the "slam".
> 
> 4. LIar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. your definition is correct but that ain't what I did.  Apparently it's what you WISH I did.  That ain't happening.  I don't work for you, chump.
> 
> 2. I have no idea what point you're either making or running away from.  If you can't articulate it, maybe there ain't any.
> 
> 3.  Wrong.  I see no such thing.  I see her left hand rise up laterally after she's put in a choke hold but she's in no position to strike him even if she had the size to.
> 
> 4. You don't even_ refer to_ anything here so go fuck yourself, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You do it constantly when you repeatedly point out that the cop was fired as though that supports or even proves your case.
> 
> Liberals. All the self awareness of turnips.
> 
> 2. YOu keep whining about the irrelevant size difference. NOw you claim it is relevant because it relates to the "Degree of assault". Except there is no injury. So, stop filling the pages with useless filler in an attempt to hide how little you have to support your position.
> 
> 3. Laterally means side to side. How does a hand "rise up laterally"?  But regardless she hit the cop.
> 
> 4. Fine. Liar. It is I who will be calling you on your dishonest bullshit. SO, you might as well drop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what part of this evades you, but claiming I said something I didn't ...................... still doesn't make me have said it.  Doesn't work that way Junior.
> 
> 2 - you still can't seem to articulate what the fuck your point is.  That's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.
> 
> 3 She flailed.  Laterally.  For you to suggest that's a "hit" on this guy -- and here's where size matters -- demonstrates your degree of dishonest hackitude.
> 
> 4. No point ventured = no point gained.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> 2. It's your point to justify your constant whinging about the size difference. And I demolished it. That you are to dim or dishonest to admit it is not my problem.
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. She hit him, boom justification.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.



The fact that he fucked up and was fired.

The better question is what in the fuck is your point?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you cant. You just know "something different". Can't offer any alternatives. But you can bitch about it. Typical leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel like educating you. I doubt it would matter. You're all in on the Authority-Worship thing. Nothing i say is gonna change that. So i'll just let you think about some more logical ways of handling this situation. See what you come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again....you have absolutely no idea how. You just want to rip cops.
> 
> Police and military prison guards have tried...for a century or more...to find non violent ways to move 1 uncooperative person from 1 room to another. They have failed. It's always ugly.
> 
> What are your ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> School isn't supposed to be "prison".
> 
> Is your mind on permanent lockdown or what?  This is a human situation.  You need people skills.  Flipping desks over and tossing people against the wall are not what can be called "people skills".
> 
> This is a fucking *16-year-old girl*.  Not a convicted felon in Sing Sing.  Get the fuck OVER your Mighty Mouse He-man addiction, Pencildick.
> 
> As Sheriff Lott himself said, this is not cops' job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a pretty bizarre leap there. Equating prison with an innocent troubled teenaged girl? I'm not gettin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prisons are full of criminals who a couple years earlier we're nothing more than innocent troubled teenagers
Click to expand...


Or cops.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PaintMyHouse said:


> Look at this fucking mess when I searched for this: cop sitting with student - Google Search



WTF?





You gots me Bucs wild.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
Click to expand...


Well, it is a red state.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass lacked the ability to think and reason, And he was lazy too. That's why he chose violence. And now he's no longer a cop. He shouldn't have ever been one in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acted like he was an authority figure.  A police officer is an authority figure.
> 
> What right did the teenager have to ignore he his commands and those of the teacher?  Teenagers need some shaping up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> Once the shooting starts no one is going to be able to stop it. Not the NG. Not the military. The race war will spread like a wildfire across the country. It will not stop until an entire race no longer exists.
> I've seen young men who had never fired a round in anger put into life and death situations. Once many of these quite peaceful restrained men shot and killed a few times a frightening thing happened to their psyches. They turned into bloodthirsty killers craving the next fire fight.
> You all can expect millions of well armed young White men to rampage. It will be 'open season' on any negro.
> The 'spark' which will ignite the horror will at first seem insignificant. But someone will fuck up and the lid will blow off.
> Our society exists the way it does under an extremely thin veneer of civility. Lift the veneer and what's underneath is frighteningly violent.
> Remember this when you watch the next mob of feral negroes attack an innocent old White lady.
Click to expand...


You are a repugnant shitstain of a human being.


----------



## JimBowie1958

People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?

She is lucky she is alive; end of story.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

JimBowie1958 said:


> People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?
> 
> She is lucky she is alive; end of story.


She niw has a 40k college fund and lawsuits still to come against her school, the cop, and the police force.  And the cop needs a new career since no one will hire him as a cop.


----------



## bucs90

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is a red state.
Click to expand...


It's a COUNTY school. In Richland County School District. A blue county. One of only a couple SC counties to vote Obama. No wonder the District's schools are so fucked up.


----------



## bucs90

PaintMyHouse said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?
> 
> She is lucky she is alive; end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> She niw has a 40k college fund and lawsuits still to come against her school, the cop, and the police force.  And the cop needs a new career since no one will hire him as a cop.
Click to expand...


She will blow it all on rims and weed. 

He will easily be rehired...or...add a few 00s to his wrongful termination lawsuit. Which.he will.win.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bucs90 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?
> 
> She is lucky she is alive; end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> She niw has a 40k college fund and lawsuits still to come against her school, the cop, and the police force.  And the cop needs a new career since no one will hire him as a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She will blow it all on rims and weed.
> 
> He will easily be rehired...or...add a few 00s to his wrongful termination lawsuit. Which.he will.win.
Click to expand...

He wasn't wrongfully terminated, and any jury that sees those videos will wonder not why he was fired, but why he wasn't charged with a crime.

And your hatred for all the little ******* is noted...


----------



## Camp

JimBowie1958 said:


> People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?
> 
> She is lucky she is alive; end of story.


Only ones complaining are the folks who are trying to defend the fired and disgraced cop.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Camp said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?
> 
> She is lucky she is alive; end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones complaining are the folks who are trying to defend the fired and disgraced cop.
Click to expand...


Disgraced according to who, a bunch of Marxist idiots like you?

Who gives a fuck?

She assaulted a cop and should have had her face turned into mush.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?
> 
> She is lucky she is alive; end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones complaining are the folks who are trying to defend the fired and disgraced cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disgraced according to who, a bunch of Marxist idiots like you?
> 
> Who gives a fuck?
> 
> She assaulted a cop and should have had her face turned into mush.
Click to expand...

Your blood-lust has already been noted, and dismissed by decent people you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Camp

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still whining about this stupid thug that attacked a cop?
> 
> She is lucky she is alive; end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones complaining are the folks who are trying to defend the fired and disgraced cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disgraced according to who, a bunch of Marxist idiots like you?
> 
> Who gives a fuck?
> 
> She assaulted a cop and should have had her face turned into mush.
Click to expand...

You are a mental case. Any man who would endorse or promote a grown man, cop or otherwise, inflicting the physical damage you fantasize about needs serious professional care. Something is wrong with you. You are a reason for gun checks and better records on mentally ill people.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Camp said:


> You are a mental case. Any man who would endorse of promote a grown man, cop or otherwise, inflicting the physical damage you fantasize about needs serious professional care. Something is wrong with you. You are a reason for gun checks and better records on mentally ill people.



I believe in social order and respect for due authority.

This thug assaulted a peace officer and deserved everything that happened to her. Were it up to me she would have been taught a lesson and not merely been controlled. She should have had scars left over from her act of stupid violence, but we live in a time that is dominated by passive pussy-fuck-faces like you so, it cant be helped for the moment.


----------



## Camp

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mental case. Any man who would endorse of promote a grown man, cop or otherwise, inflicting the physical damage you fantasize about needs serious professional care. Something is wrong with you. You are a reason for gun checks and better records on mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in social order and respect for due authority.
> 
> This thug assaulted a peace officer and deserved everything that happened to her. Were it up to me she would have been taught a lesson and not merely been controlled. She should have had scars left over from her act of stupid violence, but we live in a time that is dominated by passive pussy-fuck-faces like you so, it cant be helped for the moment.
Click to expand...

You are too stupid to know what kind of an asshole you are informing the world about what kind of turds and sick wacko's support officer Slam.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mental case. Any man who would endorse of promote a grown man, cop or otherwise, inflicting the physical damage you fantasize about needs serious professional care. Something is wrong with you. You are a reason for gun checks and better records on mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in social order and respect for due authority.
> 
> This thug assaulted a peace officer and deserved everything that happened to her. Were it up to me she would have been taught a lesson and not merely been controlled. She should have had scars left over from her act of stupid violence, but we live in a time that is dominated by passive pussy-fuck-faces like you so, it cant be helped for the moment.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bucs90 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is a red state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a COUNTY school. In Richland County School District. A blue county. One of only a couple SC counties to vote Obama. No wonder the District's schools are so fucked up.
Click to expand...


It could be better but red state madness rules the day.

*NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*




“If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.”

That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer.

Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wonder what could cause a Police Officer to throw an attacking student...
> 
> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> Now you know how that happens.  The product of sub-human reasoning (Progressivism) is set upon civil society... .  The Police Officer, is civil society solving the problem.
> 
> _See how that works?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is a red state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a COUNTY school. In Richland County School District. A blue county. One of only a couple SC counties to vote Obama. No wonder the District's schools are so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be better but red state madness rules the day.
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.”
> 
> That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer.
> 
> Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO!

The Left put Cops IN SCHOOL!  And Now they want to take them out.

Of course the REASON that the Left put Cops in school, was because it didn't want teachers having to enforce the rules.  

Now... LOL!  The Teachers can't enforce the Rules and THE COPS CAN'T ENFORCE THE RULES...

Anyone else seeing THE PROBLEM?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.


Typical, but I'll bet that under review now eh.  Damn fools...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is a red state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a COUNTY school. In Richland County School District. A blue county. One of only a couple SC counties to vote Obama. No wonder the District's schools are so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be better but red state madness rules the day.
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.”
> 
> That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer.
> 
> Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> The Left put Cops IN SCHOOL!  And Now they want to take them out.
> 
> Of course the REASON that the Left put Cops in school, was because it didn't want teachers having to enforce the rules.
> 
> Now... LOL!  The Teachers can't enforce the Rules and THE COPS CAN'T ENFORCE THE RULES...
> 
> Anyone else seeing THE PROBLEM?
Click to expand...


Who wants to take them out?
I would ask why SC is making this a problem.

*NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*




“If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.”

That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer.

*Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.

*
You do realize this is a national police organization? Of course you do lest you look like an ass.


----------



## JoeB131

dannyboys said:


> Germany and Japan have a fraction of the US population.
> More importantly these countries have miniscule negro populations based on overall population.
> These countries , especially Japan have extremely severe consequences for criminals.
> Had the negro bitch behaved the way she did in a Japanese school she would have been lashed and thrown in prison for ten years.
> But that wouldn't have happened anyway. Negroes are as welcome in Japan as the fucking bubonic plague.



I usually don't waste time on Stormfront escapees... 

But- Japan and germany only lock up one out of 1500 of their citizens.  America locks up one out of 150. 

Germany's prisons are a lot more humane than ours. 

The Japanese don't "Lash" people and certainly aren't throwing people in prison for misbehaving in class.  again- only 69,000 prisoners. (You might be thinking of Singapore, but I'm sure all those "slanty-eyes" look the same to you.)


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. NO, it does not;
> 
> "An *Appeal to Authority* is a fallacy with the following form: Person A is (claimed to be) an *authority* on subject S. Person A makes claim C about subject S. Therefore, C is true."
> 
> Nothing about the Authority having to be "outside". The point is that you are claiming something is true with nothing but someone's opinion as "proof".
> 
> The best Authority is not infallible.
> 
> 
> 2. You brought up "degree of assault" as why you keep harping on the size difference. Yet the girl is reported to be uninjured. For you to just say that doesn't matter is not credible.
> 
> 3. On one of the videos, you see her strike at the officer before the "slam".
> 
> 4. LIar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. your definition is correct but that ain't what I did.  Apparently it's what you WISH I did.  That ain't happening.  I don't work for you, chump.
> 
> 2. I have no idea what point you're either making or running away from.  If you can't articulate it, maybe there ain't any.
> 
> 3.  Wrong.  I see no such thing.  I see her left hand rise up laterally after she's put in a choke hold but she's in no position to strike him even if she had the size to.
> 
> 4. You don't even_ refer to_ anything here so go fuck yourself, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You do it constantly when you repeatedly point out that the cop was fired as though that supports or even proves your case.
> 
> Liberals. All the self awareness of turnips.
> 
> 2. YOu keep whining about the irrelevant size difference. NOw you claim it is relevant because it relates to the "Degree of assault". Except there is no injury. So, stop filling the pages with useless filler in an attempt to hide how little you have to support your position.
> 
> 3. Laterally means side to side. How does a hand "rise up laterally"?  But regardless she hit the cop.
> 
> 4. Fine. Liar. It is I who will be calling you on your dishonest bullshit. SO, you might as well drop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what part of this evades you, but claiming I said something I didn't ...................... still doesn't make me have said it.  Doesn't work that way Junior.
> 
> 2 - you still can't seem to articulate what the fuck your point is.  That's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.
> 
> 3 She flailed.  Laterally.  For you to suggest that's a "hit" on this guy -- and here's where size matters -- demonstrates your degree of dishonest hackitude.
> 
> 4. No point ventured = no point gained.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> 2. It's your point to justify your constant whinging about the size difference. And I demolished it. That you are to dim or dishonest to admit it is not my problem.
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. She hit him, boom justification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that he fucked up and was fired.
> 
> The better question is what in the fuck is your point?
Click to expand...



Thank you. I was trying to get POGO to admit that.

He keeps insisting that he is NOT doing that, ie NOT doing the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.

That was my point.


----------



## JoeB131

Jackson said:


> You won't find the sense of entitlement in Germany and Japan.



Japanese and German kids grow up with all the samet things ours do.


----------



## Correll

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't that teacher "engage" or "understand" that student?
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, where was the principal? Cop is called to a classroom and no principal shows up? What kind of school they runnen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is a red state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a COUNTY school. In Richland County School District. A blue county. One of only a couple SC counties to vote Obama. No wonder the District's schools are so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be better but red state madness rules the day.
> 
> *NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.”
> 
> That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer.
> 
> Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> The Left put Cops IN SCHOOL!  And Now they want to take them out.
> 
> Of course the REASON that the Left put Cops in school, was because it didn't want teachers having to enforce the rules.
> 
> Now... LOL!  The Teachers can't enforce the Rules and THE COPS CAN'T ENFORCE THE RULES...
> 
> Anyone else seeing THE PROBLEM?
Click to expand...


They enjoy the benefits of a civilized society but are too squeamish to enforce civilized behavior.


And they are too dim or dishonest to admit that they are at fault for the moral and social decay that is driving this.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> They enjoy the benefits of a civilized society but are too squeamish to enforce civilized behavior.
> 
> 
> And they are too dim or dishonest to admit that they are at fault for the moral and social decay that is driving this.



I think we can have a civilized society without brutalizing teenage girls.  

Keep in mind-  Don't put a cell phone away fast enough.  We send in a cop to slam you to the floor.  If your black. 

Shoot nine people in a church.  Well, the police will take you Burger King because you were looking a bit peckish while running away from them.  If you're white.  

Welcome to Cleetus-Land, where they just don't understand what them darkies are so upset about.


----------



## dannyboys

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the next (or any) cop were a girl, chances are she'd find a way to think with something besides testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Would have encouraged resistance on the part of the punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There lies your problem right there.  You and the rest of the authoritarian-worshiping sycophants:  you view everything in terms of Force A overcoming Force B and imagine boiling down to a mathematical equation of "how much force is needed to overcome resistance of B".
> 
> These however are humans interacting with humans -- not hammers interacting with nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my "problem" is that I recognize that when a human is determined to cause trouble, you can't stop them. The punk had already told her friends to get their cell phones ready. She was planning of causing trouble.
> 
> A weaker Authority figure would only have been a plus for her plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just confirmed everything I just said.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Female cops do not solve problems better than male cops because of less testosterone. They get injured more, and have to resort to weapons more and hurt people more, because "humans" who are punks and thugs respect Authority only if it is backed up by force.
Click to expand...

This is true generally speaking depending on the police/LEO department.
Female LEO' are partnered with a male LEO if the patrol area meets certain criteria ie high crime.
Single female LEO patrols are positioned in statistically the least violent and lowest crime areas.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. your definition is correct but that ain't what I did.  Apparently it's what you WISH I did.  That ain't happening.  I don't work for you, chump.
> 
> 2. I have no idea what point you're either making or running away from.  If you can't articulate it, maybe there ain't any.
> 
> 3.  Wrong.  I see no such thing.  I see her left hand rise up laterally after she's put in a choke hold but she's in no position to strike him even if she had the size to.
> 
> 4. You don't even_ refer to_ anything here so go fuck yourself, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You do it constantly when you repeatedly point out that the cop was fired as though that supports or even proves your case.
> 
> Liberals. All the self awareness of turnips.
> 
> 2. YOu keep whining about the irrelevant size difference. NOw you claim it is relevant because it relates to the "Degree of assault". Except there is no injury. So, stop filling the pages with useless filler in an attempt to hide how little you have to support your position.
> 
> 3. Laterally means side to side. How does a hand "rise up laterally"?  But regardless she hit the cop.
> 
> 4. Fine. Liar. It is I who will be calling you on your dishonest bullshit. SO, you might as well drop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what part of this evades you, but claiming I said something I didn't ...................... still doesn't make me have said it.  Doesn't work that way Junior.
> 
> 2 - you still can't seem to articulate what the fuck your point is.  That's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.
> 
> 3 She flailed.  Laterally.  For you to suggest that's a "hit" on this guy -- and here's where size matters -- demonstrates your degree of dishonest hackitude.
> 
> 4. No point ventured = no point gained.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> 2. It's your point to justify your constant whinging about the size difference. And I demolished it. That you are to dim or dishonest to admit it is not my problem.
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. She hit him, boom justification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that he fucked up and was fired.
> 
> The better question is what in the fuck is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was trying to get POGO to admit that.
> 
> He keeps insisting that he is NOT doing that, ie NOT doing the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> That was my point.
Click to expand...


He isn't. It's not a fallacy in any way. It's a fact. To not accept that as a fact and instead create your own narrative is the fallacy.

*fal·la·cy
ˈfaləsē/*
_noun_

a mistaken belief, especially one based on unsound argument.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackass! You STILL can't offer us even 1 alternative solution he should've used? You said there are "many, numerous" better methods.
> 
> But when pushed to name just 2 or 3....you run and hide. Sad. It really is.
> 
> 
> He's gonna win a wrongful termination lawsuit and be working for Lexington County Sheriff within 2 years. Bank on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had the right to demand that she be treated like any other citizen. Her age, gender, race or whatever did not give the officer the right to cancel her rights. No matter how cool his uniform looked or how shiny his badge was, he only has the authority the law and his employer gives him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> Once the shooting starts no one is going to be able to stop it. Not the NG. Not the military. The race war will spread like a wildfire across the country. It will not stop until an entire race no longer exists.
> I've seen young men who had never fired a round in anger put into life and death situations. Once many of these quite peaceful restrained men shot and killed a few times a frightening thing happened to their psyches. They turned into bloodthirsty killers craving the next fire fight.
> You all can expect millions of well armed young White men to rampage. It will be 'open season' on any negro.
> The 'spark' which will ignite the horror will at first seem insignificant. But someone will fuck up and the lid will blow off.
> Our society exists the way it does under an extremely thin veneer of civility. Lift the veneer and what's underneath is frighteningly violent.
> Remember this when you watch the next mob of feral negroes attack an innocent old White lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a repugnant shitstain of a human being.
Click to expand...

My 308 Norma Magnum can vaporise a watermelon 300 yards down range.
'Come Get Some Mother Fuckers'


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance, that video seals the deal, obvious excessive use of force when she wasn't even under arrest.  Hid career is over, and should be.  You can't have someone like that with a gun as an authority.
> 
> As for other options:
> 
> Bring in her "parents".
> Wait until she got up herself.
> Wait until she got bored, or needed the bathroom, she would have eventually.
> Clear the room and just talk with her.
> Clear the room except for a friend of hers.
> Bring in a professional mental health specialists.
> etc.
> 
> None of those you will approve of because you approve of using force, against what's more or less still a child...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even simply --- _pay no attention to her and simply move the fuck on with the class._
> 
> A 16-year-old texting ---whether she stops or defies the order and continues, either way --- in no way "disrupts" the class.  All it means is she's not personally paying attention.  That doesn't in any way preclude the others around her from participating; it may indicate, at most, that she's not into the class.  And that's entirely on her.
> 
> Ultimately the responsible party that started this snowball rolling downhill is the milquetoast teacher whose ego was challenged by the horror of a kid not doing what she was told.  Challenging his authority.  And since he's too much of a wimp to deal with it himself he calls in Officer Slam.
> 
> Or as he's now known, Officer Slam-Bam-Fuck-You-Ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the authority he used.
> He wasn't even charged with anything.
> 800K settlement wrongful dismissal suit.
> Got to love it!
> The negro bitch brat "cancelled" her own rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> Why do you characterize her as "negro" [sic]?
> 
> Even officer Goonsquad didn't say that.
> Or are you saying he's a racist?
> Have you met him in your Klavern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where we are today.  Ever since our dear president has made us more divided than ever before.  Look to our leaders when people are being accused of being racists, and generally meet the definition it it.  We are becoming a land of racists both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya and it only going to take one little spark for an all out race war to explode across the country.
> Once the shooting starts no one is going to be able to stop it. Not the NG. Not the military. The race war will spread like a wildfire across the country. It will not stop until an entire race no longer exists.
> I've seen young men who had never fired a round in anger put into life and death situations. Once many of these quite peaceful restrained men shot and killed a few times a frightening thing happened to their psyches. They turned into bloodthirsty killers craving the next fire fight.
> You all can expect millions of well armed young White men to rampage. It will be 'open season' on any negro.
> The 'spark' which will ignite the horror will at first seem insignificant. But someone will fuck up and the lid will blow off.
> Our society exists the way it does under an extremely thin veneer of civility. Lift the veneer and what's underneath is frighteningly violent.
> Remember this when you watch the next mob of feral negroes attack an innocent old White lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a repugnant shitstain of a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 308 Norma Magnum can vaporise a watermelon 300 yards down range.
> 'Come Get Some Mother Fuckers'
Click to expand...


Everyone look at my big gun.
Loser.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You do it constantly when you repeatedly point out that the cop was fired as though that supports or even proves your case.
> 
> Liberals. All the self awareness of turnips.
> 
> 2. YOu keep whining about the irrelevant size difference. NOw you claim it is relevant because it relates to the "Degree of assault". Except there is no injury. So, stop filling the pages with useless filler in an attempt to hide how little you have to support your position.
> 
> 3. Laterally means side to side. How does a hand "rise up laterally"?  But regardless she hit the cop.
> 
> 4. Fine. Liar. It is I who will be calling you on your dishonest bullshit. SO, you might as well drop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what part of this evades you, but claiming I said something I didn't ...................... still doesn't make me have said it.  Doesn't work that way Junior.
> 
> 2 - you still can't seem to articulate what the fuck your point is.  That's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.
> 
> 3 She flailed.  Laterally.  For you to suggest that's a "hit" on this guy -- and here's where size matters -- demonstrates your degree of dishonest hackitude.
> 
> 4. No point ventured = no point gained.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> 2. It's your point to justify your constant whinging about the size difference. And I demolished it. That you are to dim or dishonest to admit it is not my problem.
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. She hit him, boom justification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that he fucked up and was fired.
> 
> The better question is what in the fuck is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was trying to get POGO to admit that.
> 
> He keeps insisting that he is NOT doing that, ie NOT doing the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> That was my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't. It's not a fallacy in any way. It's a fact. To not accept that as a fact and instead create your own narrative is the fallacy.
> 
> *fal·la·cy
> ˈfaləsē/*
> _noun_
> 
> a mistaken belief, especially one based on unsound argument.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be lovely, IF that helped you in ANY WAY?  Sadly it was counter productive to your argument.

You are the one which is advancing an unsound argument.  Specifically Ipse Dixit, or "HE said it", _therefore it must be so. _

In fact, that he said it, is so... only to the question of 'who said it?"  Or to the question: "What authority fired him?"

Again... that is not the issue here.  No one is questioning who said it, or if the authority that fired him was authorized to do so.

The issue is was the firing a correct response to the circumstance of a student, persistently and ultimately... violently disrupting a classroom.


----------



## dannyboys

Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
'Come Get Some'.
Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.


----------



## reconmark

dannyboys said:


> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.


Pulled that percentage out of your ass sort of like your earlier "sources"...lol.
Stop being such a bitch and go start your race war...


----------



## charwin95

dannyboys said:


> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.



We understood that this is what you are waiting and craving for. But race war it's not going to happen because there are far more decent people here in America than a repugnant human waste like you. You don't deserve to be called human being.


----------



## Wildman

dannyboys said:


> *'Come Get Some Mother Fuckers'*



i like your style my gun loving friend!!
i would like to give them a taste of my .499LWR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with the frangible bullet.., maybe even the hollow points.


----------



## Wildman

charwin95 said:


> You don't deserve to be called human being.



*butt hurt this much all the time?*  ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what part of this evades you, but claiming I said something I didn't ...................... still doesn't make me have said it.  Doesn't work that way Junior.
> 
> 2 - you still can't seem to articulate what the fuck your point is.  That's a pretty good indication that you don't have one.
> 
> 3 She flailed.  Laterally.  For you to suggest that's a "hit" on this guy -- and here's where size matters -- demonstrates your degree of dishonest hackitude.
> 
> 4. No point ventured = no point gained.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> 2. It's your point to justify your constant whinging about the size difference. And I demolished it. That you are to dim or dishonest to admit it is not my problem.
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. She hit him, boom justification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What point do you think you are making when you keep citing the fact the cop was fired? Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that he fucked up and was fired.
> 
> The better question is what in the fuck is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was trying to get POGO to admit that.
> 
> He keeps insisting that he is NOT doing that, ie NOT doing the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> That was my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't. It's not a fallacy in any way. It's a fact. To not accept that as a fact and instead create your own narrative is the fallacy.
> 
> *fal·la·cy
> ˈfaləsē/*
> _noun_
> 
> a mistaken belief, especially one based on unsound argument.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be lovely, IF that helped you in ANY WAY?  Sadly it was counter productive to your argument.
> 
> You are the one which is advancing an unsound argument.  Specifically Ipse Dixit, or "HE said it", _therefore it must be so. _
> 
> In fact, that he said it, is so... only to the question of 'who said it?"  Or to the question: "What authority fired him?"
> 
> Again... that is not the issue here.  No one is questioning who said it, or if the authority that fired him was authorized to do so.
> 
> The issue is was the firing a correct response to the circumstance of a student, persistently and ultimately... violently disrupting a classroom.
Click to expand...


According to his employer, it was. That is a completely reasonable and sound fact given that it was captured on video for all to see.
There is no ambiguity.

Asserting that you know otherwise without any evidence is absolutely unsound speculation. A fallacy.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's *game on* to use immediate and decisive force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only anything remotely like that existed here, you'd have a starting point.
> 
> Poor deprived stormtrooper-bootlicker baby.
> 
> 
> "Game on" speaks volumes.  You think this is all a "game" do you?
> This is all some giant never-ending kickboxing match to you, where you score points according to how many heads you can bust.
> 
> Volumes.  As in turned up to 11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pin a medal on that cop.  Nice take down of ms. belligerent.  You know the one that was causing a seen on classmates time?   Right, you seem to conveniently miss the point about the other students who I guess have no rights.  Funny how you troll on the disruptive student as the hero.  You should be ashamed of yourself, now go to the shed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Causing a seen" is it?
> What were you doing, texting during spelling class?
> 
> Has no one here ever seen a person texting?  I've never seen (note spelling) a phone text "cause a scene" (note spelling) under any circumstances, anywhere, ever.
> 
> Maybe there are special phones that require jackhammers to write your text.  Yeah that's the ticket.
Click to expand...

yeah, like every person on the planet today, and it's the most annoying activity going.  So grow up junior and stop texting, you can't notice the others who are.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.



Pretty sure you're on someone's watchlist there Captain American Taliban.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Not a factor in Law Enforcement Procedure that I have ever heard. *She hit him, boom justification*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got your "she hit him" moment right here, you dishonest fucking cop-knob-gobbler hack.  I found a still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why look at that, you're right -- she may be actually coming into contact there with his right upper arm.  The one that's got her in a choke hold.
> 
> No, that's not a "lateral" trajectory at all.  Why I bet he's got a broken humerus, probably a shoulder separation too.
> 
> Why that's WAY worse than a simple, I dunno, being flipped over backward in your own desk and thrown against a wall.  Jeepers that's brutal.
> 
> Poor Officer Goon -- they may have to amputate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's the little inconvenience of linear time, under which he's already inconveniently attacking her BEFORE this viscous, devastating, arm-shattering blow.
> 
> Ooopsie.
> 
> Dishonest fucking HACK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of police procedure, which you kept harping on, is that even the threat of assault justify force in response.
> 
> Law enforcement is under no obligation to hold their force in check because the force used against them is not effective.
> 
> So, are you arguing procedure or not?
> 
> Seems you keep jumping around to find rationalizations for your anti-cop reflexive stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. Once the person assaults or tries to assault the cop...it's game on to use immediate and decisive force.
> 
> That's not just procedure...it's law. Graham v Connor.
> 
> Now...police procedure doesn't make exceptions for things like a 16 year old vs a 30 year old. That's up to the cop. Procedure is the same for a 110 pound female cop as it is for a 250 pound ex Marine who is a cop. WHY? Because telling one they have less right to self defense than the other would be unlawful. You can't tell one "Stand there and take it if she punches you" but allow the other to use force.
> 
> So....then Graham v. CONNOR kicks in. Force must be "reasonable and necessary" to detain a person.
> 
> Detained? Yes. She was being detained.
> Necessary? Yes. She was refusing to move and resisted detention.
> REASONABLE? This seems to be the sticker on this one. And by law and procedure....he was being hit DURING his "necessary" attempt to physically detain and move her....her assault...or attempt at assault...warranted a higher level of force.
> 
> ANY half ass lawyer will argue and win the above.
> 
> 
> This is why he's gonna win a shit load of money in court and be working for Lexington County next year.
> 
> Sorry libs. I hate destroying your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just repost this ^^^ as my auto response to all libs on this story. The Sheriff caved under pressure from racists. Wrongfully terminated the officer. And this is what he'll argue in civil court and win. And be working as a cop in the next county.....UNLESS the settlement is so big he can retire....which it might be...bc he can argue no other department will hire him and thus the "damages" are very large and...well...he's gonna do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any jury that sees the videos, and they will, will not be sure why he was only fired, not charged with assault.
> 
> And it's not him being fired that will keep him from ever being a cop again, it's the videos.
Click to expand...

what they'll ask is why, and every witness will tell, the officer and teacher asked the young student to leave, and the student ignored the request. The object of the video is what it actually took to remove a 140 pound student from a desk to escort out of the room.

Then everyone to a man will ask, why didn't she just leave when asked to.  And the action in the video seems like a valid option since it was obvious there was intentional stuberness going on from the student and, I supposed those were the consequences of acting like an ass.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you're on someone's watchlist there Captain American Taliban.
Click to expand...

I'm obviously on your watchlist asshole.
I have never gone looking for trouble but when someone wants to bring it to me they always find my door unlocked.
Much to their regret.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you're on someone's watchlist there Captain American Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm obviously on your watchlist asshole.
> I have never gone looking for trouble but when someone wants to bring it to me they always find my door unlocked.
> Much to their regret.
Click to expand...


Nobody's coming to your home to do you harm you paranoid freak. There will be no race war. You will not be popping melons on the outskirts of Compton. It's all in your damaged head.


----------



## dannyboys

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you're on someone's watchlist there Captain American Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm obviously on your watchlist asshole.
> I have never gone looking for trouble but when someone wants to bring it to me they always find my door unlocked.
> Much to their regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody's coming to your home to do you harm you paranoid freak. There will be no race war. You will not be popping melons on the outskirts of Compton. It's all in your damaged head.
Click to expand...

You're right about the "coming to my home". I have a couple of signs on my fences: "Never mind the fucking dog. Beware of the owner". Printed over an image of an AK 47.
I have NRA decals on my vehicle's back windows.
Your other 'opinions' are just that.


----------



## Asclepias

charwin95 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understood that this is what you are waiting and craving for. But race war it's not going to happen because there are far more decent people here in America than a repugnant human waste like you. You don't deserve to be called human being.
Click to expand...

Danny is a just a little bitch like most of his silly little cave monkey friends.. He will just rah rah from the internet and hide away in his bunker. He is the type that turns red and gets real quiet when faced with a Black man.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understood that this is what you are waiting and craving for. But race war it's not going to happen because there are far more decent people here in America than a repugnant human waste like you. You don't deserve to be called human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny is a just a little bitch like most of his silly little cave monkey friends.. He will just rah rah from the internet and hide away in his bunker. He is the type that turns red and gets real quiet when faced with a Black man.
Click to expand...

oh, I see you went to the closet and pulled out your class!!!! funny stuff douche bag.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understood that this is what you are waiting and craving for. But race war it's not going to happen because there are far more decent people here in America than a repugnant human waste like you. You don't deserve to be called human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny is a just a little bitch like most of his silly little cave monkey friends.. He will just rah rah from the internet and hide away in his bunker. He is the type that turns red and gets real quiet when faced with a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, I see you went to the closet and pulled out your class!!!! funny stuff douche bag.
Click to expand...

I see you went to the closet and pulled out your butthurt. Funny stuff cave monkey.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understood that this is what you are waiting and craving for. But race war it's not going to happen because there are far more decent people here in America than a repugnant human waste like you. You don't deserve to be called human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny is a just a little bitch like most of his silly little cave monkey friends.. He will just rah rah from the internet and hide away in his bunker. He is the type that turns red and gets real quiet when faced with a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, I see you went to the closet and pulled out your class!!!! funny stuff douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you went to the closet and pulled out your butthurt. Funny stuff cave monkey.
Click to expand...

hhahahhaahhahhahahahaa, is that all you got.  LOL.  W I N N I N G..........


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understood that this is what you are waiting and craving for. But race war it's not going to happen because there are far more decent people here in America than a repugnant human waste like you. You don't deserve to be called human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny is a just a little bitch like most of his silly little cave monkey friends.. He will just rah rah from the internet and hide away in his bunker. He is the type that turns red and gets real quiet when faced with a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, I see you went to the closet and pulled out your class!!!! funny stuff douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you went to the closet and pulled out your butthurt. Funny stuff cave monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hhahahhaahhahhahahahaa, is that all you got.  LOL.  W I N N I N G..........
Click to expand...

Thats all I need to have you losing. You must be butthurt because youre defending your boyfriend.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We understood that this is what you are waiting and craving for. But race war it's not going to happen because there are far more decent people here in America than a repugnant human waste like you. You don't deserve to be called human being.
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is a just a little bitch like most of his silly little cave monkey friends.. He will just rah rah from the internet and hide away in his bunker. He is the type that turns red and gets real quiet when faced with a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, I see you went to the closet and pulled out your class!!!! funny stuff douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you went to the closet and pulled out your butthurt. Funny stuff cave monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hhahahhaahhahhahahahaa, is that all you got.  LOL.  W I N N I N G..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats all I need to have you losing. You must be butthurt because youre defending your boyfriend.
Click to expand...

ahhhhhh look at the loser reaching into his bag.  W I N N I N G


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is a just a little bitch like most of his silly little cave monkey friends.. He will just rah rah from the internet and hide away in his bunker. He is the type that turns red and gets real quiet when faced with a Black man.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, I see you went to the closet and pulled out your class!!!! funny stuff douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you went to the closet and pulled out your butthurt. Funny stuff cave monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hhahahhaahhahhahahahaa, is that all you got.  LOL.  W I N N I N G..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats all I need to have you losing. You must be butthurt because youre defending your boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhh look at the loser reaching into his bag.  W I N N I N G
Click to expand...

Stop reaching into your bag and maybe you will stop losing then.


----------



## Moonglow

The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...


the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.


----------



## Moonglow

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
Click to expand...

If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
Click to expand...

well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.


----------



## Moonglow

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
Click to expand...

I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
Click to expand...

yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.


----------



## Moonglow

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
Click to expand...

The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jc456 said:


> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.


*No actually he lost his job and the matter has not been resolved yet because of State and Federal Investigations into Civil Rights violations are ongoing...hopefully officer slam ends in the slammer...*


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
Click to expand...

How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.  

So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


it's funny how uninformed you really are.  Stay that way, you're protected. Folks who really have to deal with these kind of kids know differently.  Just ask a few.  ahhh, you won't you don't wish to know the truth, you like you're little make believe world too much.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
Click to expand...

Ask the guy that fired the feral chimpanzee what the correct technique is. The email address was posted in this thread numerous times. Regardless of what you say the feral chimp is unemployed.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the guy that fired the feral chimpanzee what the correct technique is. The email address was posted in this thread numerous times. Regardless of what you say the feral chimp is unemployed.
Click to expand...

I see you're still scrambling.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.



I would assume because they were weak. I removed someone from a class a 7th grader by pulling them and the desk out into the hallway.


----------



## Moonglow

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> 
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
Click to expand...

You can't relate every action by one reaction...If you have been trained well enough you can remove a person by yourself....I've done it numerous times...


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop definitely didn't use his head and ended up acting as bad as the bad student...
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the guy that fired the feral chimpanzee what the correct technique is. The email address was posted in this thread numerous times. Regardless of what you say the feral chimp is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're still scrambling.
Click to expand...

I dont like scrambled eggs but what does that have to do with the point that the feral chimpanzee was fired?


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't relate every action by one reaction...If you have been trained well enough you can remove a person by yourself....I've done it numerous times...
Click to expand...

Well I've witnessed it too many times to count on my hand.  I've seen as many as five to remove one.  FIVE cops to remove one five ft. something man high on something.  whaling around like a frckn lunatic.  five.  So again, when you witness it, then you understand the problem.  Not everyone goes quietly, and when they don't, well, if a camera's around your gonna pick up tape of something you won't like.  It's what it is.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cop used a technique.  It was one that resolved the matter.  To that he did his job.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the guy that fired the feral chimpanzee what the correct technique is. The email address was posted in this thread numerous times. Regardless of what you say the feral chimp is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're still scrambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont like scrambled eggs but what does that have to do with the point that the feral chimpanzee was fired?
Click to expand...

none, it's not important at all.  you're scrambling though is hilarious.


----------



## dannyboys

This is the way I would have handled the bitch.
"Everyone stand up now and leave the room including the teacher. Teacher take your class to a safe area NOW!"
When I was alone with the bitch I would take out my Taser and say: "By the time I count to five if you haven't stood up and put your hands behind your back I will use this Taser on you.......one.......two.......
If the bitch still refused to stand up I would have stood behind her and used the 'Drive stun' mode.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> 
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the guy that fired the feral chimpanzee what the correct technique is. The email address was posted in this thread numerous times. Regardless of what you say the feral chimp is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're still scrambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont like scrambled eggs but what does that have to do with the point that the feral chimpanzee was fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none, it's not important at all.  you're scrambling though is hilarious.
Click to expand...

Youre desperate.  The feral chimpanzee is done. Stop trying to rationalize it. He wont get his job back and he will be lucky if he avoids going to prison.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the guy that fired the feral chimpanzee what the correct technique is. The email address was posted in this thread numerous times. Regardless of what you say the feral chimp is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're still scrambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont like scrambled eggs but what does that have to do with the point that the feral chimpanzee was fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none, it's not important at all.  you're scrambling though is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre desperate.  The feral chimpanzee is done. Stop trying to rationalize it. He wont get his job back and he will be lucky if he avoids going to prison.
Click to expand...

desperate?  I answered your question, so since i find it immaterial, you have nothing else that matters to the discussion.  So every new post will merely  be you scrambling to find something to get at me, because that's who you are.  Attempt to embarrass and what's funny is all you do is expose yourself as the one who is actually embarrassed.  W I N N I N g


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the guy that fired the feral chimpanzee what the correct technique is. The email address was posted in this thread numerous times. Regardless of what you say the feral chimp is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're still scrambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont like scrambled eggs but what does that have to do with the point that the feral chimpanzee was fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none, it's not important at all.  you're scrambling though is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre desperate.  The feral chimpanzee is done. Stop trying to rationalize it. He wont get his job back and he will be lucky if he avoids going to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> desperate?  I answered your question, so since i find it immaterial, you have nothing else that matters to the discussion.  So every new post will merely  be you scrambling to find something to get at me, because that's who you are.  Attempt to embarrass and what's funny is all you do is expose yourself as the one who is actually embarrassed.  W I N N I N g
Click to expand...

Yes desperate. I didnt ask you a question. I told you to stop desperately trying to prove the feral chimpanzee was right when he was fired for being wrong. Nothing you can say will get his job back. You are desperate. Practically everyone reading this can see that.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're still scrambling.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like scrambled eggs but what does that have to do with the point that the feral chimpanzee was fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none, it's not important at all.  you're scrambling though is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre desperate.  The feral chimpanzee is done. Stop trying to rationalize it. He wont get his job back and he will be lucky if he avoids going to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> desperate?  I answered your question, so since i find it immaterial, you have nothing else that matters to the discussion.  So every new post will merely  be you scrambling to find something to get at me, because that's who you are.  Attempt to embarrass and what's funny is all you do is expose yourself as the one who is actually embarrassed.  W I N N I N g
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes desperate. I didnt ask you a question. I told you to stop desperately trying to prove the feral chimpanzee was right when he was fired for being wrong. Nothing you can say will get his job back. You are desperate. Practically everyone reading this can see that.
Click to expand...

bazinga!!!!!!


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the only technique he knows, then he is not to well learned..
> 
> 
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
Click to expand...


You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like scrambled eggs but what does that have to do with the point that the feral chimpanzee was fired?
> 
> 
> 
> none, it's not important at all.  you're scrambling though is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre desperate.  The feral chimpanzee is done. Stop trying to rationalize it. He wont get his job back and he will be lucky if he avoids going to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> desperate?  I answered your question, so since i find it immaterial, you have nothing else that matters to the discussion.  So every new post will merely  be you scrambling to find something to get at me, because that's who you are.  Attempt to embarrass and what's funny is all you do is expose yourself as the one who is actually embarrassed.  W I N N I N g
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes desperate. I didnt ask you a question. I told you to stop desperately trying to prove the feral chimpanzee was right when he was fired for being wrong. Nothing you can say will get his job back. You are desperate. Practically everyone reading this can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bazinga!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I dont understand cave chimp speak. What are you trying to say?


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well when you or anyone can post up the correct technique, I'm all eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
Click to expand...

well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.


----------



## charwin95

dannyboys said:


> This is the way I would have handled the bitch.
> "Everyone stand up now and leave the room including the teacher. Teacher take your class to a safe area NOW!"
> When I was alone with the bitch I would take out my Taser and say: "By the time I count to five if you haven't stood up and put your hands behind your back I will use this Taser on you.......one.......two.......
> If the bitch still refused to stand up I would have stood behind her and used the 'Drive stun' mode.



You can't because they do not hire UNTRAINED security guard to babysit kinder garden. Plus they do not sell stun gun at goodwill or 99c stores.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
Click to expand...


Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
Click to expand...

and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do crowd control for years with drunk people yet saw no need to treat them so harshly...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, ok.  I see so like no drunk ever starts a fight or anything like that right?  Again, you didn't address the comment I made and that is post up the technique the cop should have used.  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
Click to expand...

He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl did not start a fight, merely resisted...I would have pull her and her chair out of the building and let her set outside....
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
Click to expand...


She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you? 
Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.


----------



## Asclepias

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you?
> Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.
Click to expand...

They actually call him ex-cop and possible defendant now.


----------



## Pogo

dannyboys said:


> This is the way I would have handled the bitch.
> "Everyone stand up now and leave the room including the teacher. Teacher take your class to a safe area NOW!"
> When I was alone with the bitch I would take out my Taser and say: "By the time I count to five if you haven't stood up and put your hands behind your back I will use this Taser on you.......one.......two.......
> If the bitch still refused to stand up I would have stood behind her and used the 'Drive stun' mode.



That's why it's a damn good thing you're in charge of absolutely nothing.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
Click to expand...

immaterial, he did his job.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you?
> Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.
Click to expand...

take a fish out of the water put it on the ground, now pick it up.  Funny stuff jean.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have done that?  You see if you attempted to pull it from the front, all she had to do was put her feet out to stop that action.  and if you attempted to push the desk out from behind, she would have stopped you at the door or got out of the desk and ran to the back of the room and then you need to chase her.  Why is it you all don't get it that when someone doesn't want to go, they don't want to go.
> 
> So, if you are a cop, why does it take more than one cop to remove someone most all the time?  Be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you?
> Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.
Click to expand...

his methodology was perfect.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial, he did his job.
Click to expand...

No, his job was to protect the students, including this girl, which he did not do and that is why his ass is sitting on the couch watching the TV right now while he tries to figure out how to pay the rent next month.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial, he did his job.
Click to expand...

Obviously he didnt do his job. He got fired for not doing it.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you?
> Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his methodology was perfect.
Click to expand...

Perfectly dumb enough to get him fired.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial, he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, his job was to protect the students, including this girl, which he did not do and that is why his ass is sitting on the couch watching the TV right now while he tries to figure out how to pay the rent next month.
Click to expand...

he did, the other 29 students got their class back.


----------



## jc456

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you?
> Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his methodology was perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfectly dumb enough to get him fired.
Click to expand...

immaterial


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial, he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, his job was to protect the students, including this girl, which he did not do and that is why his ass is sitting on the couch watching the TV right now while he tries to figure out how to pay the rent next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did, the other 29 students got their class back.
Click to expand...

BTW, the needs of the many out weight the needs of the one.  Spock  Star Trek.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you?
> Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his methodology was perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfectly dumb enough to get him fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial
Click to expand...

Obviously you dont know the definition of immaterial or methodology. If his methodology was perfect then he would have never been fired.


----------



## Pogo

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial, he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, his job was to protect the students, including this girl, which he did not do and that is why his ass is sitting on the couch watching the TV right now while he tries to figure out how to pay the rent next month.
Click to expand...


That won't be a problem really.
He'll just flip the landlady over, throw her against the wall and go "gimme your hands".

It's all he knows.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial, he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, his job was to protect the students, including this girl, which he did not do and that is why his ass is sitting on the couch watching the TV right now while he tries to figure out how to pay the rent next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did, the other 29 students got their class back.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sure they learned a lot of math while one of their classmates was hurt and in cuffs and another was in cuffs.  You sir, are a moron without equal...


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did his job so well that he no longer has it, and will never have another like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> immaterial, he did his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, his job was to protect the students, including this girl, which he did not do and that is why his ass is sitting on the couch watching the TV right now while he tries to figure out how to pay the rent next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did, the other 29 students got their class back.
Click to expand...


They never "lost" their class -- not until Captain Crunch came barreling in.  The fact is, one girl over on the side texting on her phone doesn't "disrupt" jack shit.  It's silent, it's self-consuming, it involves absolutely no one else.  The teacher is the guy who "disrupted" the class by making a BFD about it.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not push from the back. You PULL from the back Cub Scout. And that's all you know how to handle a 16 y/o girl? If you are cop and you can't handle a girl let alone a 16 y/o boy. What do you then? Shoot the boy because he refuse to leave the room?
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do that she hops right out of the desk genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then grab and hand cuff.  You are so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then she falls to the floor, now you have to get her up same as he already did.  So, you see, I see he did his job and he did it convincingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She falls to the floor... So.....Hand cuff her then get her up. Why is that so difficult for you?
> Convincingly....Hell No....He didn't do his job properly and he brutalized the girl. That is why they call him slam cop or feral cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his methodology was perfect.
Click to expand...


Right on brother... He got fired that is called perfect....


----------



## reconmark

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal gun and ammunition sales in the US in the last six months have skyrocketed.
> 99.999999% of these purchases are being made by Whites living nowhere near the inner city shitholes.
> 'Come Get Some'.
> Highway of Death, The result of American forces bombing retreating Iraqi forces, Kuwait, 1991
> One little spark and this is what the road leading out of Compton will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you're on someone's watchlist there Captain American Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm obviously on your watchlist asshole.
> I have never gone looking for trouble but when someone wants to bring it to me they always find my door unlocked.
> Much to their regret.
Click to expand...

Yeah black strangers come to your shed to start racial trouble...right...lol.
Boy you are so stupid you cant even make up a believable fairy tale.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The Police are always Right if they say Jump you say how high....*
_*UPDATE*: Nov. 5, 2015, 2:13 PM ET
_
*Official: 'Hero' Cop Sought Village Leader's Killing Before Staging Suicide*

FOX LAKE, Ill. (AP) — Months before an Illinois police officer staged his suicide to look like murder, prompting an expensive manhunt that put his community under siege, he tried to find a hit man to kill a village administrator he feared would expose him as a thief, a detective told The Associated Press on Thursday


----------



## Programmer

^^^"signs praising "G.I. Joe" have disappeared, replaced in one place by a poster labeling him "G.I. Joke."^^^


----------



## Jarlaxle

PredFan said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to pin something on that racist thug, but it won't be a medal.
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't deserve anything pinned on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She deserves the wasted life that lies ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe her life should be ruined over misbehavior in school? You don't know a damned thing about her. I suspect it's really about a white officer losing his job over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know her?  you know the pendulum swings both ways.  the same thing can be asked of you.  Why didn't she just leave when asked to leave, it was obvious she had no intention of being taught?  She doesn't care.  And yet you want us to care about her?  I would if she had some sense of humility, but until then, she can rot somewhere uneducated and it's fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that she wasn't just some innocent student caught in a bad situation for the first time in her life. That kind of stupidity and that attitude is develope over time. She's a loser, a thug, and soon to be a useless burden on society and the taxpayers.
Click to expand...


Which is why she should be offered a cash payment if she has a tubal legation.


----------



## Jarlaxle

PredFan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
Click to expand...


Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.


----------



## PredFan

Jarlaxle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
Click to expand...


Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember a week or two ago the young white boy kept videotaping the police officer and the cop told him to put the phone down while being arrested and he wouldn't do it and then resisted arrest so the cop shot him dead? That's interesting. When its a white kid you don't even remember it happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
Click to expand...


Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.

Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hve a link to this story?  Because I am guessing if you post it, we are going to find out it is nowhere even in the same zip code as what you are portraying it as.
> 
> 
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.
> 
> Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.
Click to expand...


Obsess much, moron? You are in the wrong discussion again.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.
> 
> Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsess much, moron? You are in the wrong discussion again.
Click to expand...


"Moron"?
Am I the sterling intellect who declares "she should be expelled" yet can't think of a reason why?

On to week two...


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.
> 
> Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsess much, moron? You are in the wrong discussion again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moron"?
> Am I the sterling intellect who declares "she should be expelled" yet can't think of a reason why?
> 
> On to week two...
Click to expand...


Wrong discussion stupid. Let's not divert this thread. Stick to the discussion or leave. I'll not play along with your obsession here.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.
> 
> Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsess much, moron? You are in the wrong discussion again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moron"?
> Am I the sterling intellect who declares "she should be expelled" yet can't think of a reason why?
> 
> On to week two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong discussion stupid. Let's not divert this thread. Stick to the discussion or leave. I'll not play along with your obsession here.
Click to expand...


Shit, I clicked in thinking you'd come up with something.  Eternal optimist.  

Seriously Nimrod?  You come waltzing in six hundred posts in progress, drop an uninformed comment and then run away when challenged on it ---- and now you want to play thread cop?  

You really wish this would go away, doncha?
Maybe you shouldn't have spewed in the first place.  Ya think?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.
> 
> Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsess much, moron? You are in the wrong discussion again.
Click to expand...


And you are still weak.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.
> 
> Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsess much, moron? You are in the wrong discussion again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moron"?
> Am I the sterling intellect who declares "she should be expelled" yet can't think of a reason why?
> 
> On to week two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong discussion stupid. Let's not divert this thread. Stick to the discussion or leave. I'll not play along with your obsession here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit, I clicked in thinking you'd come up with something.  Eternal optimist.
> 
> Seriously Nimrod?  You come waltzing in six hundred posts in progress, drop an uninformed comment and then run away when challenged on it ---- and now you want to play thread cop?
> 
> You really wish this would go away, doncha?
> Maybe you shouldn't have spewed in the first place.  Ya think?
Click to expand...


ZZZZZZzzzzz.....


----------



## PredFan

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was killed for attacking the cop and going for his gun. The idiot is now taking a well deserved dirt nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING a cop can do that you won't piss yourself defending?  I truly believe that a cop could pull over a young woman for no reason, yank her out of the car, rape her on camera, and shoot her point-blank in the back of the head...and you would say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit true. I started a thread last week where I blamed the cop. I only state facts, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually over a week ago you came in here whining that the assault victim here should be "expelled", and after repeated invitations to explain you have yet to come up with a basis for that judgment.
> 
> Seems to me that silence is eloquent, and makes Jaraxle's point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsess much, moron? You are in the wrong discussion again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are still weak.
Click to expand...


Meh, the opinion of a barely literate left wing nutter has no effect on me. Of course you have to tell YOURSELF I'm weak. Makes licking your wounds easier.


----------



## Conservative65

Jarlaxle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs. Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect? Yes you are. Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, cops should start shooting jaywalkers and litterers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be legal to run over jaywalkers.
Click to expand...


Almost happened to me yesterday.  The location I happened to be has places where vehicular traffic must yield to pedestrian traffic.  Seems the one darting in front of me didn't think he had to use that.  When I didn't stop, he felt he needed to say something.  The hilarious part is that a police officer witnessed the entire thing and said the the jaywalker, before I said it, what needed to be said.


----------



## Conservative65

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without her actions, nothing occurs. Are you so stupid you don't get cause/effect? Yes you are. Try resisting arrest and tell me how quickly they get your hat to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, cops should start shooting jaywalkers and litterers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they should just stop showing up when Leftist cop hater hypocrites call them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Believes police should decide who, how and when they are going to protect and serve.
Click to expand...


^Believes someone that doesn't like the rules of the place they attend and the laws of the State don't have to follow them because they don't like them.


----------

